# Der "Was spielt ihr gerade?" Thread. PC, Konsole. AAA, Indie, Geheimtipps.



## Cook2211 (7. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Leute,

Ich bin immer auf der Suche nach guten Games, und sehr interessiert daran, was ihr so spielt und wie ihr die jeweiligen Games findet. Der Gaming Markt als solches ist wahnsinnig unübersichtlich geworden, und da kann es durchaus passieren, dass man die eine oder andere Gaming-Perle übersieht, speziell auch im Indie Bereich. Aus diesen Gründen habe ich diesen Thread ins Leben gerufen. 

Ein paar Bitten und Grundregeln dazu:

- Genannt werden dürfen hier jegliche Arten von digitalen Games, egal ob man sie auf PC, Konsolen oder Mobilgeräten spielt.

- Es ist egal ob die Spiele brandneu oder uralt sind.

- In Zeiten von Epic- oder Konsolen-Exklusivität etc. bitte dazu schreiben, wo und auf welcher Plattform das Spiel erhältlich ist.

- Wenn ihr euch hier äußerst, dann schreibt bitte 1-2 Sätze dazu, was das jeweilige Game ist (Inhalt+Gameplay) z.B. Horror 3rd Person Action Adventure o.Ä.

- Eine persönliche Bewertung zwischen 0 (unterirdisch) und 10 (mega) wäre schön. 

- Wenn man mit einem Game noch nicht durch ist, kann man auch ein vorläufiges Fazit abgeben.

- Gerne dürfen auch Screenshots, Links zum Hersteller oder des jeweiligen Stores beigefügt werden. 

- Bitte keine Endlosdiskussionen darüber, ob genannte Spiele gut oder schlecht sind, nach dem Motto "Ich habe recht und du bist doof". Jeder kann und soll hier seine Bewertung abgeben können, ohne sich dafür rechtfertigen zu müssen oder maßgeregelt zu werden.


Ich freue mich auf eure Beiträge und hoffe, dass ihr zahlreich teilnehmt.


Ich fange dann mal an und schreibe ein paar exemplarische Posts.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Dezember 2019)

*Ghost of a Tale (PC, GOG)*

Ghost of a Tale auf GOG.COM

Das Games ist ein 3rd Person Stealth-Action-Adventure, hervorgegangen aus einer Crowd Funding Kampagne. Ihr steuert eine putzige männliche Maus auf der Suche nach seiner Frau durch ein Schloss.

Durch bin ich noch nicht, aber das Spiel macht mir bisher sehr viel Spaß 

Vorläufiges Fazit: 7/10


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Dezember 2019)

*Everreach: Project Eden (PC, Steam)

*Save 20% on Everreach: Project Eden on Steam

In der Hoffnung ein Spiel im Stile von Mass Effect zu finden, und weil es um 20% reduziert ist, habe ich zu Everreach gegriffen.

Leider kann mich das Game nicht überzeugen. Zwar ist die Grafik hübsch, aber die Performance äußerst mäßig. Mit VSYNC an ruckelt es bei mir kräftig - trotz 60 Fps. Für mich unspielbar...
Das Gunplay finde auch überhaupt nicht überzeugend. Anstatt krachender Laser Pistole hat man das Gefühl, man schießt mit Wasserpistolen.
In der Form kann ich diesem Indie Titel leider keine Empfehlung aussprechen. Vielleicht wird es ja aber noch "zurecht gepatcht"

3/10


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Dezember 2019)

Gibts so nen Thread nicht schon (bin grade überrascht dass ich auf die Schnelle nichts finde^^)? Naja, seis drum, ich spiele gerade:

Dungeons 3 on Steam
Als alter Dungeon-Keeper-Fan (das es übrigens bei GOG günstig gibt und ich auch noch spiele^^) ist Dungeons3 wirklich ne Investition wert. Das Ding ist spielerisch wirklich gut gemacht und auch für Buddelveteranen sehr fordernd zumindest wenn man ein Häkchen beim Hardcore-Mode setzt und die Aufmachung ist wirklich sehr lustig gestaltet. Das nach neuen Spielen suchende Böse könnte hier durchaus einen Blick riskieren. 
8/10


Natürlich wie aktuell wohl sehr viele:
STAR WARS Jedi: Fallen Order™ on Steam
Ich denke dazu muss man nicht viel sagen, das Netz überschlägt sich ja mit Reviews, Diskussionen, Artikel und Kritiken.
Persönlicher Eindruck: 7/10


Und am Ende:
Save 75% on Shadow Tactics: Blades of the Shogun on Steam
Als Abonnent der PCGH hatte mans schon kostenlos bei einer Ausgabe dabei (ich hatte es blöderweise schon vorher gekauft ), aktuell auch mit 75% Rabatt bei Steam - für jeden der damals schon Commandos (2) mochte ein wirklich gutes Spielchen. Und stellenweise auch ähnlich schwer wie Commandos damals. Zumindest in späteren Levels sind die Möglichkeiten zum Ziel zu kommen nahezu endlos was ich sehr mag. Es gäbe aber durchaus noch Potential in Sachen innovativem Missionsdesign und Bedienung (und Wiederspielwert). Daher "nur" 6/10.


----------



## Ion (7. Dezember 2019)

*CrossCode (PC, GoG, Steam)*

CrossCode on GOG.com

Das Spiel ist für alle interessant, die früher gerne Zelda oder Terranigma gespielt haben. Denn es sieht nicht nur so aus, es fühlt sich auch so an, nur eben im modernen Gewand. Mit der SP-Story ist man locker 60 Stunden beschäftigt, sofern man alles erkundet und jede Nebenquest mitnimmt.
Die Dialoge sind sehr gut geschrieben (komplett Deutsch), es gibt viel zu lachen, obligatorische Anspielungen auf andere Games und das Spiel steckt voll mit Liebe zum Detail, da alles von Hand gebaut ist. Zudem beinhaltet das Spiel etwas, was viele aktuelle/andere Spiele nicht haben: einen wunderschönen Soundtrack.

Leider können sich die deutschen Entwickler kein millionenschweres Marketing leisten. Das Spiel hätte viel mehr Aufmerksamkeit verdient. Bei Steam ist die Bewertung "Sehr positiv" mit 6815 Stimmen. Lasst euch bitte nicht von der Grafik abschrecken, dahinter steckt eines der besten Spiele, die ich jemals gespielt habe.

Fazit für mich: 10/10, da ich Zelda und Terranigma Fan bin.


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Gibts so nen Thread nicht schon (bin grade überrascht dass ich auf die Schnelle nichts finde^^)? Naja, seis drum, ich spiele gerade:
> 
> Dungeons 3 on Steam
> Als alter Dungeon-Keeper-Fan (das es übrigens bei GOG günstig gibt und ich auch noch spiele^^) ist Dungeons3 wirklich ne Investition wert. Das Ding ist spielerisch wirklich gut gemacht und auch für Buddelveteranen sehr fordernd zumindest wenn man ein Häkchen beim Hardcore-Mode setzt und die Aufmachung ist wirklich sehr lustig gestaltet. Das nach neuen Spielen suchende Böse könnte hier durchaus einen Blick riskieren.
> 8/10


Danke für den Tipp. Das muß ich mal gleich in meine Wunschliste packen.


Wenn du das Spiel "Syndicate" noch kennst und mochtest

Satellite Reign on Steam


Oder dieses Spiel welches in ähnlicher Machart wie Diablo ist

Grim Dawn on Steam


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Dezember 2019)

Grim Dawn ist für ActionRPG Fans DIE Alternative zu Diablo oder Path of Exile. Ich halte die Komplexität von Grim Dawn in Sachen Charakterentwicklung für sehr stimmig (nicht so popelig wie Diablo3 aber auch keine eigene Wissenschaft wie PoE). Habs selbst nioch nicht gespielt aber meine Frau suchtet das Spiel ziemlich hart die letzten Wochen (deswegen krieg ich so einiges mit). 
Und ums zu erwähnen - die performance ist ziemlich gut - Alles voll aufgedreht auf WQHD gehen stabile 60 fps mit einer GTX1660Ti/Super. Für die gebotene wirklich gute Grafikqualität finde ich das durchaus erwähnenswert.


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2019)

Ich finde die Grafik von "Grim Dawn" mittelmäßig.  Hässlich ist sie nicht aber auch nicht der Hammer. Eben zweckmäßig.
In FHD habe ich auch alles auf Maximum und so 80-100 FPS.
Aber das Spiel ist ja auch nur 4-5GB groß und verzichtet auf Vorspänne, Zwischensequenzen usw.
Man ist aber gleich im Geschehen drin und es macht Riesenspaß.
Ich habe es fast durch und mir letztens günstig die Erweiterung "Ashes of malmouth" gekauft.
Erweiterungen gibt es bisher zwei.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Dezember 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde die Grafik von "Grim Dawn" mittelmäßig.  Hässlich ist sie nicht aber auch nicht der Hammer.



Klar reden wir nicht von Hammergrafik. Aber wenn man Diablo3 gewohnt ist ists schon ein ordentlicher Schritt nach oben. 
Ich war halt überrascht dass das so mit allem BlingBling (AmbientOcclusion, Antialiasing und haste nicht gesehen) noch so locker die 60 fps nimmt auf ner 1660er und nem alten i5-6600.


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2019)

"Mittelmäßig" ist vielleicht untertrieben... ich gebe ihr 7/10.

Und das wichtigste ist ja der Spielspaß. Der ist definitiv vorhanden.
Sogar so hoch das ich in den ersten Tagen kaum davon weggekommen bin.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Dezember 2019)

Danke für den Tip mit Grim Dawn. Das Game war mir bisher nie aufgefallen. Ich habe es direkt mal gekauft und bin heiß wie Frittenfett auf das Spiel


----------



## Two-Face (7. Dezember 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Gibts so nen Thread nicht schon (bin grade überrascht dass ich auf die Schnelle nichts finde^^)? Naja, seis drum, ich spiele gerade:


Jop, gibt's: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/44486-der-zockt-ihr-zur-zeit-thread.html?highlight=zockt
Ist in der Rumpelkammer.


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Dezember 2019)

Ion Fury:
Ion Fury auf GOG.COM.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=8&v=_XMwPNKBdXQ&feature=emb_logo

Die Schwester von Duke Nukem räumt auf mit Monstern und Aliens.
Die Grafik ist aus den frühen 90ern, das Gameplay ist Duke Nukem 3D - hart aber gnadenlos.

Die Steuerung läßt sich a la Duke Nukem 3D einstellen.
Das Gamepad ist etwas zäh zu konfigurieren.

Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist ultra hart.
Ich bin gerade im 2. Level und alle Gegner sind erledigt.

Wie es weiter geht weiß keiner ... .

Für alle Freunde der sinnlosen, klassischen Ballerei. 

P.S.: die Schweine fehlen mir.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Dezember 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Jop, gibt's: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...ockt-ihr-zur-zeit-thread.html?highlight=zockt
> Ist in der Rumpelkammer.



Ich hatte ihn gesucht, aber nicht mehr gefunden 
Deswegen hatte ich diesen hier eröffnet.
Vielleicht ist ein neuer Thread, der auch „gepflegt“ wird, gar nicht so verkehrt


----------



## RtZk (7. Dezember 2019)

Destiny 2 - 8,5/10
PS, Xbox, Windows - ist eine Art MMO
Habe schon den ersten Teil super gerne gespielt,  der Zweite, trotz viel Kritik, ist nach meiner Meinung noch besser und ich liebe das extrem schnelle Gameplay und die Mischung aus gutem PvP und PvE, bin momentan wieder am Erhöhen des Lichtlevels. 
Damit wir auch mal Screenshots haben , Grafik sieht aber deutlich besser aus als auf den Screens (steht seltsamerweise auch "57%" drauf).


----------



## Rolk (7. Dezember 2019)

*Warhammer 40K: Gladius - Relics of War*

Das Spiel ist vergleichbar mit Civilication im Warhammer 40K Universum. Die Forschungsbäume sind aber nicht so extrem aufgeblasen wie es bei Civilisation mittlerweile der Fall ist und wirken dagegen angenehm schlank, aber immer noch umfangreich genug, was dem Spielfluß zu gute kommt. Natürlich ist das Spiel, wie soll es bei Warhammer 40K auch anders sein, aufs militärische fokusiert. Mir gefällt das Spiel bisher recht gut. Ein Zeitfresser der einem hunderte Stunden Zeit kosten wird ist es nicht, aber es gehört schon zu den besseren Warhammer 40K Spielen.

7/10


----------



## Elistaer (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Der &quot;Was spielt ihr gerade?&quot; Thread. PC, Konsole. AAA, Indie, Geheimtipps.*

Battletech  Steam PC

Das Spiel ist aber nicht Vanila da ich den Advanced 3062 mod nutze welcher nach der Clan Invasion spielt so habe ich die ganze Karte offen + und viele zusätzliche mechs und Ausrüstung. Mir macht das Spiel viel Spaß und es ist auch oft eine Herausforderung da es stark an das Tabletop angelehnt ist was der Mod noch verstärkt. 

Zum Beispiel können Piloten unter Stress geraten bis hin zu Panik. Flammenwerfer haben eine größere Bedeutung ebenso MG's, das Macht vieles schwerer als zum Beispiel MWO.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. Dezember 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> P.S.: die Schweine fehlen mir.


 Hier ist eins:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Dezember 2019)

*Sniper Elite V2 Remastered (Multi-Plattform, ich spiele die GOG Version)

*Sniper Elite V2 Remastered auf GOG.COM

Ein Game aus meinem Pile of Shame. Die Teile 3 und 4 fand ich klasse, also wurde es auch mal Zeit, V2 zu spielen. Ursprünglich stammt es aus 2012 und ist vor einigen Monaten "remastered" worden.
Wie der Name bereits sagt, handelt es sich um ein Sniper Game (mit Stealth Elementen), welches im WWII im zerstörten Berlin spielt. 
Insgesamt ist das Game eine Ecke schwächer als die Nachfolger. So sind z.B. die Save Points teils schlecht gesetzt, und auch die Spielmechanik wirkt noch etwas unausgegoren.
Für Leute, die gerne Sniper/Stealth spielen, ist es trotzdem nicht unbedingt ein schlechtes Spiel. Deswegen gebe ich V2 6,5/10.


----------



## Rizzard (10. Dezember 2019)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich hatte ihn gesucht, aber nicht mehr gefunden
> Deswegen hatte ich diesen hier eröffnet.
> Vielleicht ist ein neuer Thread, der auch „gepflegt“ wird, gar nicht so verkehrt



Also ich bin ja auch schon ein "paar Jährchen" hier, aber den anderen Thread hatte ich auch nicht auf dem Schirm.
Außerdem muss sowas auch nicht unbedingt in die Rumpelkammer, sondern in die Gaming-Sektion.
In anderen Foren gehören Threads wie "was zockt ihr aktuell", "welches Spiel habt ihr abgebrochen" und "welches Spiel habt ihr zuletzt durchgespielt" zum Standard. Von daher sollte so ein Thread definitiv mal etwas Aufschwung bekommen, und nicht in der Ruka versauern.

Und damit ich nicht total OT bin.
Monster Hunter: World (Multiplatt) seit ~250h.
Borderlands 3 im Koop (Multiplatt)
Death Stranding (bis dato abgebrochen).

Aber das wusstest du im Prinzip ja schon.^^


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Dezember 2019)

Tja, Death Stranding...für mich eine der Enttäuschungen des Jahres. Alleine für das exzessive Backtracking sollte man Kojima die Horchlöffel langziehen. Außerdem gibt es so viele laaaaangweilige Spielabschnitte und Missionen. Und auch das Ende des Spiels zieht sich wie Kaugummi.
Anfangs fand ich DS toll, aber nach rund 20 Stunden schlug das dann doch in Ernüchterung um. Komprimiert auf eine Gesamtspielzeit von 20h hätte DS klasse sein können. 50h gestreckt durch langweilige Missionen und Backtracking sind aber mMn zu lang.

Für mich:

4/10


----------



## Rizzard (10. Dezember 2019)

Ich würde hier gerne noch Remnant nennen. Das Spiel ging ja bei den meisten Gamern gefühlt völlig unter.
Ist Multiplattform, ein Third Person Shooter, und kann im Koop zu Dritt gezockt werden.
Es kommt zwar nicht an AAA Produktionen wie Destiny, Division oder Dark Souls ran (damit kann man es im Ansatz vergleichen),
aber ich hatte im Koop meinen Spaß damit.
Würde in etwa eine 7/10 oder 7,5/10 vergeben.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bgUDRfHUH10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Dezember 2019)

Erstaunt hatte ich gesehen, dass der Action RPG Klassiker "Two Worlds 2" aus dem Jahre 2010 vergangene Wochen noch einen Story DLC erhalten hat. Seit 2010 sind damit insgesamt 3 größere Story DLC veröffentlicht worden. Zudem ist das Game mittlerweile in einer HD Variante mit leicht verbesserter Grafik erschienen. Ich habe die Gelegenheit genutzt, um nochmal bei TW2 hereinzuschauen. Gut, man merkt dem Spiel das Alter an. Grafik und Aniomation sind nicht mehr taufrisch, und Dialoge sind nicht mal ansatzweise Lippensynchron. Dennoch macht mir das Spiel immer noch Spaß.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer auf klassichsche Action RPGs steht, der kann ruhig (nochmal) einen Blick riskieren.


----------



## teachmeluv (11. Dezember 2019)

Schöner Thread, an welchen ich mich gerne anschließe.

Mein persönliches Highlight für dieses Jahr ist dieser Titel:

*Inside (PC, Xbox One, Playstation 4, iOS, Nintendo Switch)*

INSIDE auf GOG.COM

Da ich - bedingt durch meinen Job - viel mit der Bahn unterwegs bin (ab kommenden Jahr nicht endlich nicht mehr), habe ich mir ein Tablet zum mobilen Spielen eingerichtet und entdeckt, dass ich in der 'Playstore Pile of Shame' noch den Titel Limbo habe. Das habe ich hier und da mal angezockt und war eher so mäßig begeistert. Nun hat es mich allerdings gepackt und ich wollte mehr von diesem tollen Entwickler haben. Inside war schon lange auf meiner Wunschliste - ich weiß auch nicht mehr wieso - und bei irgendeinem Sonderangebot habe ich dieses Jahr zugeschlagen. Ich habe so ein Spiel noch nicht erlebt; ich kann grundsätzlich leider keine Horror-Spiele genießen, aber der Horror hier ist von einer ganz anderen Statur. Die schonungslose Grausamkeit beim Ableben des Alter Ego sowie das stimmige Art-Design haben mich vollends in seinen Bann gezogen. Ich habe selten bei einem Spiel so häufig aufgeschrien (vor Schreck bzw. vor Spannung) wie bei diesem Titel. Dialoge sind keine vorhanden, aber auch nicht notwendig. Inside ist für mich ein Spiel, welches man einmal spielt und dann nie wieder - weil man den Effekt des ersten Spielens nicht mehr haben wird. Preislich habe ich schmale 6 Euro bei GoG dafür bezahlt, dafür war es ein echtes Erlebnis. Es ist aber auch mehrere Euro wert, denn man sieht, dass wirklich viel Liebe in die Entwicklung gesteckt wurde. Ich bin gespannt, was der Hersteller noch in Zukunft aus dem Hut zaubern wird.

Meine Bewertung für dieses Spiel: 10/10.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Dezember 2019)

*Quantum Break (Xbox, PC)*

Da ich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen in den letzten Monaten viel, viel Zeit hatte, hatte ich auch viel, viel Zeit zum Zocken  
Nun habe ich Quantum Break nochmal eine Chance gegeben. Als ich es das erste Mal gespielt habe, war ich nicht unbedingt begeistert. Allerdings war das in einer Zeit, in der ich gerade verschiedene Games der Konkurrenz hinter mir hatte (Uncharted 4, The Last of Us) und damit konnte QB nicht mithalten.
Jetzt habe ich es allerdings nochmal mit einem etwas "objektiveren" Blick gespielt, und QB ist doch ganz gut. Die Story ist interessant, die Real-Filmsequenzen Hollywood reif und spielerisch macht es auch Spaß. Zwar strikt linear, aber unterhaltsam. Durch den Openworld-Overkill der letzten Jahre, weiß ich lineare Games mittlerweile sehr zu schätzen.
Wer es noch nicht kennt, und auf storybasierte SP Games steht, kann ruhig mal im Sale einen Blick riskieren.

Ich gebe 7,5/10


----------



## rhalin (20. Dezember 2019)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Tja, Death Stranding...für mich eine der Enttäuschungen des Jahres. Alleine für das exzessive Backtracking sollte man Kojima die Horchlöffel langziehen. Außerdem gibt es so viele laaaaangweilige Spielabschnitte und Missionen. Und auch das Ende des Spiels zieht sich wie Kaugummi.
> Anfangs fand ich DS toll, aber nach rund 20 Stunden schlug das dann doch in Ernüchterung um. Komprimiert auf eine Gesamtspielzeit von 20h hätte DS klasse sein können. 50h gestreckt durch langweilige Missionen und Backtracking sind aber mMn zu lang.
> 
> Für mich:
> ...



So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker, ich habe mir wegen des Spiels extra eine PS4 zugelegt und suchte es zur Zeit jeden Abend 
Hatte mir auf Youtube Videos angeschaut und war sehr angetan davon.
Mir taugt es voll, ein Mann gegen die Elemente , keine dumme Ballerei und keine Lootboxen 
Zugegeben, die Story zieht sich wie Kaugummi und an jedem Terminal die gleichen Sprüche und Animationen, das nervt manchmal.
Aber dann stiefel ich wieder los in diese atemberaubende Landschaft (spiele auf der Pro), Gepäck ächzend auf dem Rücken und hoffe das ich heil ankomme.
Dank Fahrzeugen und anderer Spieler wird das zwar mit der Zeit leichter aber trotzdem, man weiss nie wo der nächste GD auftaucht 
Auch das man überall nützliche Sachen bauen kann finde ich gut.
Man muss aber auch lernen welche Aufträge man annimmt und welche Sachen man unterwegs aufsammelt, nicht alles ist sinnvoll.
Ich bin jetzt in Kapitel 6 mit 50+ Stunden auf der Uhr, das Spiel wird mich noch eine Weile beschäftigen.......

Ich würde ihm Stand jetzt eine 8/10 geben.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Dezember 2019)

Ja, ich denke, DS ist eines der Spiele, das man entweder liebt oder hasst.


----------



## ddc123 (31. Dezember 2019)

a plague tale innocence, Ganz klar. 

Wer sich gerne auf eine Videospiel Story einlässt, wird hier mehr als zufrieden raus gehen.
Das Gameplay ist Minimalist schön, sie kann mit einer Steinschleuder werfen das war es eigentlich schon. Mich schreckte genau dieser Punkt immer ab und deshalb kaufte ich es mir nie für die Xbox. Als ich meinen Gaming pc gekaufte habe und mir origin Acccess gemacht habe, habe ich es mir natürlich runtergeladen und war am Ende einfach nur BEGEISTER.
Sie lernt im laufe des Spiels verschiedene Munition kennen die klug einsetzt werden muss. Das gameplay hat mich am Ende sehr überzeugt, das beste ist einfach das dieses Spiel keinen SINNLOSEN Skilltree hat, man kann die Tasche erweitern und den üblichen kram mehr auch nicht.

Es ist eines der schönsten Spiele die ich seit langem gespielt habe. 
Es würde von mir die volle Punktzahl bekommen


----------



## T'PAU (31. Dezember 2019)

Da ich seit 'nem Jahr auf Retro-Trip bin...

*Xenon 2 - Megablast*  (Atari ST)


----------



## Cook2211 (31. Dezember 2019)

Cooles Game. Das habe ich seinerzeit auf dem Amiga gespielt. Vor allem auch die Musik von Bomb the Bass war genial.


----------



## Rolk (10. Januar 2020)

*Battle Brothers*

Bei Battle Brothers leitet man eine kleine Söldnertruppe in einem Mittelalter/Fantasy Szenario. Gespielt wird auf einer großen Weltkarte in Echtzeit und bei Gefechten auf einer Hexfeldkarte nach Aktionspunkten. Unverkennbar ist der grafische Stil, bei dem die Söldner an Spielfiguren wie bei einem Brettspiel angelehnt sind. Battle Brothers sieht simpel aus, ist aber recht komplex und bockschwer. Für mich ist es eines der besten, wenn nicht das beste Hexfeldstrategiespiel der letzten 10 Jahre.

9/10 Punkte


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (10. Januar 2020)

Minecraft mit haufenweise Mods auf privatem Server 10/10

------

Lego Herr der Ringe 8/10
Man folgt hier dem Weg der Gefährten durch die Geschichte. Kämpfe sind relativ einfach gehalten was bei mir den Punkteabzug verursacht hat.
Die Story ist gleich wie im Film, jedoch mit ein paar witzigen Abänderungen. Schon lange nicht mehr bei einem Spiel so gelacht.

Als Fan von Lego und Herr der Ringe kann man es sehr empfehlen.


----------



## Painkiller (10. Januar 2020)

Puh, ziemlich gemischt bei mir im Moment. 

- Jurrasic World Evolution (Jurrasic Park DLC)
- Tropico 6
- World of Warships: Legends
- Assassins Creed Odyssey (Fate of Atlantis DLC)

Alles auf PS 4 Pro, da ein Gaming PC sich für mich im Moment aus mehreren Gründen einfach nicht lohnt.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Januar 2020)

Gerade habe ich *Detroit:Become Human* durch und auch das annähernd ideale Ende im ersten Versuch erreicht.
Für mich grafisch 10/10, vom spielerischen Anspruch vielleicht 5/10 aber zusammen mit der mitreißenden (und im Gegensatz zu manch älterem David Cage Spiel auch nicht zu abgehobenen) Geschichte trotzdem 9/10.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Januar 2020)

Ich habe jetzt endlich mal Fallout 4 inklusive aller DLCs nachgeholt. Mir hat es grundsätzlich hervorragend gefallen und ich habe es regelrecht gesuchtet. Unschön ist aber die Tatsache, dass das Spiel immer noch sehr buggy ist, und ich z.B. Quests manchmal nur mit Konsolen Befehlen beenden konnte. Dass die Community Patches für das Spiel liefern muss, dürfte eigentlich auch nicht sein.
Normalerweise würde ich Fallout 4 9/10 geben, wegen den vielen Bugs gibt es aber einen Punkt Abzug. 8/10.


----------



## Rolk (12. Januar 2020)

Fallout 4 habe ich auch ziemlich gesuchtet. Es hat seine Stärken und Schwächen, an übermäsig viele Bugs kann ich mich aber nicht erinnern. Ich müßte es mal beenden. Wie so oft habe ich die Hauptstory noch nicht abgeschlossen und den Season Pass auch kaum genutzt. Wobei es mich zum Schluss etwas genervt hat, weil durch die letzten DLCs das Ödland derart von Robotern überschwemmt wurde das es die Atmosphäre zerstört hat.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Januar 2020)

Ich bin da leider immer wieder auf Quests gestoßen, die ich aufgrund von Bugs nicht beenden konnte.  Zum Beispiel die Silver Shroud Questreihe. Dort erhält man über das Radio Hinweise, welche Personen man sich vorknöpfen soll. Aber egal wie lange ich das Radio laufen ließ, die Hinweise kamen nicht. Erst mit Hilfe eines Konsolenbefehls konnte ich die Quest dann weiterspielen. Oder Situationen, wo man mit Personen reden musste, um Quests zu starten, diese sich aber nicht ansprechen ließen. Einmal war ein Questgeber unter Wasser, was das Reden schwierig gemacht hat 
Aber ansonsten ein klasse Spiel, dass du unbedingt mal durchspielen solltest  Speziell der Far Harbor DLC ist doch recht lohnend.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Januar 2020)

Im Moment ist bei mir Fallout Zeit. Im Sale bei GOG hatte New Vegas günstig erstanden. Auch ein Spiel, das ich noch nachholen wollte.
Am Wochenende habe ich mir das Game dann „schön“-gemoddet und auch schon ein paar Stündchen gespielt. Bisher finde ich es klasse.


----------



## Rolk (20. Januar 2020)

*Conan Exiles

*Ein Survival Spiel im Conan der Barbar Universum mit einer kaum vorhandenen Story und einem gewissen Betastatus-Charme, den es wohl nie ganz ablegen wird. Dennoch steht es bei mir ziemlich weit oben, was die letzten Jahre an Spielzeit angeht. Warscheinlich weil es über weite Strecken entspanntes anspruchsloses zocken ermöglicht und es zu den hübscheren Survivalspielen gehört. Nach Subnautica bisher das einzige Spiel dieser Art das mich fesseln konnte. Eigentlich hat Conan Exiles einen Schwerpunkt auf Multiplayer, den ich aber nie angefasst habe und es geht auch.

7/10




Fallout New Vegas. Das ist noch so ein Spiel das ich bis unmittelbar vorm Finale gespielt und dann abgebrochen habe.


----------



## T'PAU (20. Januar 2020)

*Wings of Death*  (Atari ST)

Boah, hab ich nicht mehr so hammerschwer in Erinnerung. Man muss nicht nur den Gegnern und deren Schüssen ausweichen, sondern auch vielen "Extras", da man sonst z.B. statt seiner mühsam aufgepeppten Waffe plötzlich wieder 'ne andere _Basiswaffe _hat.
Aber grafisch und soundtechnisch hatten es die bekannten Demo-Programmierer und Cracker von Thalion-Software echt drauf.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Januar 2020)

*Life is Strange 2*
Eine mitreißende Geschichte voller Schicksalsschläge auf die man zwar "frei" reagieren, ihnen aber doch nie entkommen kann. 

Gerade eben hab ich dann den zweiten Teil vom Witcher Mal wieder rausgekramt. UHD@Max(ohne Ubersampling) läuft es schon mal und sieht noch anständig aus.


----------



## Rage1988 (31. Januar 2020)

Sekiro Shadows Die Twice

Ich habe lange gewartet, denn die Dark Souls Teile haben mir nicht gefallen. Da sich Sekiro aber komplett anders spielen sollte, behielt ich es im Auge. Gezögert habe ich in letzter Zeit noch wegen dem Schwierigkeitsgrad

Naja, jetzt habe ich doch mal zugeschlagen und ich bin beeindruckt. Es spielt sich einfach genial.
Es frustriert mich auch nicht, wie ich eigentlich erwartet hatte 
Beim ersten großen Story Boss habe ich ca. 3 Stunden gebraucht, bis ich es geschafft habe 
Mit jedem Versuch habe ich den Boss mehr lesen können und kannte ihn irgendwann in und auswendig. Zum Schluss habe ich ihn mit genügend übriger Levebsenergie besiegt und das Gefühl, als ich ihn besiegt hatte, war absolut überragend 

Ähnlich lief es bei Nebenbossen ab, nur habe ich da nicht 3 Stunden gebraucht, sondern 1-2 .

Obwohl ich so oft sterbe, will ich das Spiel nicht beenden, denn jedes Mal lerne ich wieder dazu und will es gleich ausprobieren.

Auch die Levels sind weniger Labyrinth ähnlich als in Dark Souls oder Bloodbourne, denn das mochte ich auch nicht so.

Insgesamt ein tolles Spiel.


----------



## TJW65 (1. Februar 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> *Life is Strange 2*
> Eine mitreißende Geschichte voller Schicksalsschläge auf die man zwar "frei" reagieren, ihnen aber doch nie entkommen kann.



Ich habe vor ca. einem Jahr den ersten Teil und before the Storm gespielt. Ich fand die Spiele ehrlich gesagt ziemlich genial, vielleicht auch einfach weil's mal ein Kontrast zu meiner restlichen Spiele Sammlung darstellte. Die erste Episode des 2. teils konnte mich irgendwie nicht ganz überzeugen. 
Aktuell spiele ich aber Assassins's Creed: syndicate und habe mir dafür neulich im Sale auch das Jack the Ripper DLC gekauft. Nebenbei aktuell immer mal wieder Battlefield 1 und Ghost Recon : Wildlands.

Juhu: 222 Beiträge


----------



## Olstyle (1. Februar 2020)

*AW: Der &quot;Was spielt ihr gerade?&quot; Thread. PC, Konsole. AAA, Indie, Geheimtipps.*

Hast du wirklich die erste Episode von LiS2 oder die "Zwischenfolge" Captain Spirit angespielt? Letzteres fand ich auch nicht soo fesselnd.
Thematisch ist LiS 2 tatsächlich ähnlicher zu Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons als zu seinem eigenen Vorgänger. Imo hätte man auch ruhig einen eigenständigen Titel vergeben dürfen.


----------



## TJW65 (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: Der &quot;Was spielt ihr gerade?&quot; Thread. PC, Konsole. AAA, Indie, Geheimtipps.*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Imo hätte man auch ruhig einen eigenständigen Titel vergeben dürfen.



Über die Namensgebung habe mich auch schon einmal mit einer Bekannten unterhalten. LIS2 hat vom Inhalt her halt wenig mit Before the Storm und LIS zu tun...
Aber das sollte einen ja nicht davon abhalten. Vielleicht gebe ich der ersten Episode demnächst noch einmal eine Chance. 
Hast du "die ersten beiden" gespielt?

MFG
TJW65


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Februar 2020)

- Assassin's Creed Odyssey, das "Vermächtnis der ersten Klinge"-DLC. Hab jetzt schon um die 130 Stunden bei ACO auf der Uhr, langsam muss ich sagen, artet es in Arbeit aus. Ich freue mich auf den Fate of Atlantis DLC - wenn der vergleichbar ist mit dem zweiten DLC von Origins, dann wird es da nochmal richtig faszinierend.

- The Division 2, einfach so ein bisschen Low-Level Single Player rumgelaufe und rumgeloote. Wird mich aber nicht mehr lange bei der Stange halten. Und ich habe keine Lust, mit irgendwelchen Hanseln zusammen spielen zu müssen.

- Magic the Gathering Arena, nachdem Duels of the Planeswalkers ja jetzt eingestellt worden ist, gebe ich dem mal ne Chance. Magic verlernt man ja nie, zumindest wenn man es mal recht intensiv gespielt hat. Mal gucken, ob ich tatsächlich PvP spielen werde - die Vorstellung ist sehr seltsam, gegen andere Menschen zu spielen und dabei keine echten Karten in der Hand zu haben. Irgendwie fast ein Sakrileg, ähnlich wie E-Book-Reader


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Februar 2020)

Metro Exodus Sam‘s Story DLC

Zum Glück ein eigenständiger DLC. Es wurde also im Hauptspiel nichts herausgeschnitten um das dann als kostenpflichtigen DLC nachzulegen. 
Allerdings schwächelt Sam‘s Story technisch etwas. Mit seinen teils sehr unscharfen Texturen und einer leichten Polygon Armut wirkt es eher wie ein Last Gen Game. Spielerisch und atmosphärisch macht es aber trotzdem Spaß.


----------



## Kindercola (13. Februar 2020)

Gothic 3
Irgendwie weiß es zu gefallen,obwohl es doch einige "Frustmomente" gibt.... Gerade dieses Kampfsystem weiß oft zu nerven. 
Ansonsten atmosphärisch gut,


----------



## _Berge_ (13. Februar 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> -
> - Magic the Gathering Arena, nachdem Duels of the Planeswalkers ja jetzt eingestellt worden ist, gebe ich dem mal ne Chance. Magic verlernt man ja nie, zumindest wenn man es mal recht intensiv gespielt hat. Mal gucken, ob ich tatsächlich PvP spielen werde - die Vorstellung ist sehr seltsam, gegen andere Menschen zu spielen und dabei keine echten Karten in der Hand zu haben. Irgendwie fast ein Sakrileg, ähnlich wie E-Book-Reader



Man gewöhnt sich dran, ist im Vergleich zu xmage sehr einfach und für Standard und draft gut geeignet.

Mangels Spieler bei mir in der Gegend neben xmage (für legacy) eine schöne Beschäftigung für zwischendurch.

Aber gegen Paper kommt's nicht an, da Spiel ich lieber gegen meine bessere Hälfte 


@topic momentan viel CoD MW und gelegentlich AC:Odyssey, seit langem wieder ein fesselndes AC, Origin habe ich übersprungen, ist das ne Empfehlung?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (13. Februar 2020)

Grim Dawn inklusive beider DLC´s.

Eigentlich überhaupt nicht mein Genre aber für zwischendurch ganz unterhaltsam. Mittlerweile habe ich schon 51 Stunden Spielzeit, aber bin so gut wie durch.


----------



## Rizzard (13. Februar 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Sekiro Shadows Die Twice
> ....
> Ich habe lange gewartet, denn die Dark Souls Teile haben mir nicht gefallen.
> Obwohl ich so oft sterbe, will ich das Spiel nicht beenden, denn jedes Mal lerne ich wieder dazu und will es gleich ausprobieren.


Also diese Freude wenn man etwas schafft, und das dazu-lernen, hast du auch bei den Souls Games.^^
Für mich war Sekiro leider hinter den Souls Spielen. Ich fand das mit all dem parieren zwar irgendwo toll, konnte auf Dauer aber nicht überzeugen (vorallem wenn man merkt das man mit Parry-Spam fast durchs ganze Spiel kommt).
Zudem mag ich die Vielfalt in Souls viel mehr. Hier bin ich nicht einzig auf ein Schwert fokusiert, sondern habe unterschiedliche Kampfstile und kann nach Lust und Laune auch Magie und Wunder casten.
Das vertikale Gameplay in Sekiro war allerdings herrlich erfrischend.



TJW65 schrieb:


> Ich habe vor ca. einem Jahr den ersten Teil und before the Storm gespielt. Ich fand die Spiele ehrlich gesagt ziemlich genial, vielleicht auch einfach weil's mal ein Kontrast zu meiner restlichen Spiele Sammlung darstellte. Die erste Episode des 2. teils konnte mich irgendwie nicht ganz überzeugen.


Mich konnte LiS2 auch nicht überzeugen. Hab nach Ep 1+2 abgebrochen. Kein Vergleich zu LiS1.


Aktuell spiele ich, gefühlt seit einem Jahr, immer noch Monster Hunter (kommt ja sonst nur schei.. zur Zeit raus),
und freue mich auf die neuen Unterarten von Brachydios und Rajang.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJZBnLT8_ZQ


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Februar 2020)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Man gewöhnt sich dran [...]
> 
> @topic momentan viel CoD MW und gelegentlich AC:Odyssey, seit langem wieder ein fesselndes AC, Origin habe ich übersprungen, ist das ne Empfehlung?



In der Tat, Arena macht wirklich Spaß, auch wenn man ja quasi nicht merkt, dass da ein Mensch am anderen Ende der Leitung sitzt beim PVP. 

Bezüglich AC: Origins - fand ich ebenfalls sehr gut, das Setting ist ebenso einzigartig wie das von Odyssey und die meisten Features von Odyssey wurden ja in Origins schon angelegt, wenn auch evtl. nicht immer ganz so umfangreich. Auf jeden Fall ne Empfehlung wert!


----------



## _Berge_ (14. Februar 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> In der Tat, Arena macht wirklich Spaß
> 
> Bezüglich AC: Origins -



Wenn du noch andere Formate ausprobieren willst, kannst dir ja Mal xmage anschauen, ist etwas rustikaler bietet aber eine riesen Kartendatenbank und alle Formate


Dann halte ich im nächsten Sale nach Origins Ausschau


----------



## Cook2211 (14. Februar 2020)

Aus meinem Pile of Shame:

*Judgement (PS4)

*Das Spiel ist ein Ableger von Sega's Yakuza Serie. Und das merkt man auch. Allerdings spielen die Yakuza eine Rolle, aber nicht DIE Rolle. Denn Judgement ist ein waschechtes Detektivspiel. Ein L.A. Noire der Neuzeit im Japan-Stil, wenn man so will. Für mich persönlich funktioniert diese Mischung. Mir mach das Spiel Spaß. Die Story ist interessant, die Charaktere ebenso. Von daher: Daumen hoch


----------



## RavionHD (15. Februar 2020)

Ich füge mal 2 Spiele hinzu:

*Dragon Ball Z Kakarot (PC) - 7.5*

Als großer Dragon Ball Z Fan wollte ich mir das nicht entgehen lassen.
Und es gefiel mir insgesamt sehr gut, positive Punkte sind definitiv das Kämpfen, die Charakterentwicklung (bzw Skilltree) und die gute dargestellte Story aus Dragon Ball Z (auch wenn natürlich nicht inhaltlich zu 100% vollständig).
Negative Punkte sind definitiv die Nebenquests, die aus reinen Bring und Hol Quests bestehen. Die Spielwelt ist ziemlich statisch, ist zwar nett alles zu sehen weil man es aus der Serie kennt, aber großartig interagieren kann man da nicht, NPC's wirken sehr leblos.
Als Dragon Ball Z Fan definitiv sehr empfehlenswert, aber ich rate dazu nur die Hauptquests zu machen. 
Ich habe ca. 33 Stunden benötigt, jedoch durchaus ein paar Nebenquests ausgelassen.
Möchte man seine Charaktere voll aufleveln und alle Attacken freischalten inkl. alle Nebenquests sind 45 Stunden wohl durchaus drin.

*Lugui's Mansion 3 (Switch) - 8*
 Auch sehr positiv, jedoch durchaus mit der einen oder anderen Schwäche.
Positiv zunächst einmal sicher die Grafik, es sieht durchgehend aus wie ein Animationsfilm und man legt selbst auf kleinere Details sehr viel Wert, optisch wirklich absolut top mit sehr cooler und realistischer Physik!
Die Story ist nichts Weltbewegendes, was ich schade fand war die Möglichkeit seine Ausrüstung durch ingame Geld aufzurüsten, das geschah nur sehr wenige male im Zuge der Story.

Man sammelt überall eine Menge ingame Geld und kann es effektiv für kaum was nutzen, außer um z.Bsp. Informationen zu Sammelitems zu erhalten oder im Falle des Todes sofort wiederbelebt zu werden (durch Hundestöcke).
Mit Ausnahme der (tollen!) Gegnerbosse ist die Gegnervariation in der Regel relativ ähnlich, öfters mit anderen Skins. 

Leveldesign z.Bsp. ist jedoch hervorragend.
2 mal kam es vor dass man wieder in Orte zurückkehren musste wo man schon war, das ist auch nicht allzu ideal.

Aber insgesamt ein Spiel dass man sich als Switch Nutzer definitiv mal holen sollte.

Benötigt habe ich ca. 15-16 Stunden, wer alle Sammelitems finden möchte und zusätzlich noch den Koop Part spielen möchte hat noch länger Spaß.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. März 2020)

*Final Fantasy VII Remake Demo

*Hätte ich nicht spielen sollen, weil ich jetzt echt angefixt bin.  Die Demo hat definitiv Lust auf mehr gemacht. Klasse inszeniert, spielerisch spaßig. Ich freue mich riesig auf das fertige Spiel.

Puh, die nächsten Monate werden für mich echt spannende PS4-Japano-Monate. Zuerst werden ich über PS Plus ab morgen "Shadow of the Colossus" nachholen. Dann ab Ende März "Persona 5 Royal Edition". Das alleine wird mich schon 100h Stunden kosten  . Und dann als Sahnehäubchen noch "FFVII". Ich denke, ich werde wohl bis in den Herbst mit diesen Games beschäftigt sein 

PS:
Gerade noch gesehen: Im Mai steht ja dann ach noch "The Last of Us 2" an....wie soll ich dass alles zeitlich schaffen  


*The Division 2 PC (Singleplayer)

*Im Ubi-Store für 3€ abgestaubt. Ich werde es mal als SP probieren. Bisher macht es auch durchaus Spaß. Vor allem die Atmosphäre finde ich sehr gelungen. Ich sehe es für mich aber eher als Spiel für zwischendurch, und keines, das ich suchten werde. Denn wie ich Ubi kenne, wird es wohl irgendwann wieder in monotone Arbeit ausarten.


----------



## Rolk (3. März 2020)

Fundstück aus dem Pile of shame:

Ich habe auch mal *Grim Dawn* angefangen. Das es so stark einem verbesserten Titan Quest mit neuem Szenario ähnelt hat mich dann doch überrascht. Macht bisher einen sehr guten Eindruck. Wenn man sich zu sonst nichts motivieren kann, Gegner tot klicken und looten geht immer. 

Wenn jemand einen Profitipp hat was man als zweite Meisterschafft zum Eidwahrer nimmt, gerne her damit. Durch eine schlechte Wahl hatte ich schon meinen ersten Charakter bei der Titan Quest Anniversarry Edition verpfuscht.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (3. März 2020)

Momentan "Lost Horizon" - Eine schon was ältere Point&Click Perle. Ich denke heute Abend habe ich das auch durch und ich fand es super. Spielzeit beträgt derzeit knapp 10 Stunden, absolut okay für ein Adventure.
Davor "Works of Mercy" - Eine absolute Gurke, das schlechteste was ich seit langen gespielt habe, die Spielzeit von knapp über eine Stunde ist auch ein Witz.
Davor "The Suicide of Rachel Forster" - Schöner Walking Simulator mit ein bisschen Grusel und guter Story, Spielzeit etwa 5 Stunden.

Mal schauen was ich als nächstes anfange, aber da ich jetzt mal wieder Lust auf "geballer" habe, denke ich es wird Terminator Resistance.


----------



## Mottekus (3. März 2020)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> *Final Fantasy VII Remake Demo
> 
> *
> 
> ...



FFVII:Kannst du mir sagen wie laut die PS4 wurde und wie die Perfomance vom Spiel war ? (FFVII)
Division: Fand ich ganz nett. Hab damit aufgehört als die Items dann Stärkezahlen (oder wie auch immer das hieß) bekamen. Bis dahin war es als Singleplayer durchaus unterhaltsam 

Gestern Habe ich Days Gone beendet und heute wird God of War weitergespielt.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. März 2020)

Mottekus schrieb:


> FFVII:Kannst du mir sagen wie laut die PS4 wurde und wie die Perfomance vom Spiel war ? (FFVII)



Ich habe die Demo auf der „leisen“ Revision der PS4 Pro gespielt, und die Konsole blieb im zu erwartenden Rahmen. Nicht silent aber auch nicht laut. Für mich akzeptabel.
Die Performance geht mMn in Ordnung. Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass das Spiel mit stabiler Framerate läuft.



> Division: Fand ich ganz nett. Hab damit aufgehört als die Items dann Stärkezahlen (oder wie auch immer das hieß) bekamen. Bis dahin war es als Singleplayer durchaus unterhaltsam



Danke für die Info. Dann werde ich es mal weiterspielen.


----------



## Rolk (4. März 2020)

The Division 2 macht den kompletten ersten Durchgang durchaus Spaß. Nachdem man die Stadt zum ersten mal aufgeräumt hat artet es aber doch langsam in Arbeit aus. Ich habe danach nicht mehr lange weitergespielt. Alles im Singleplayer.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. März 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Wenn jemand einen Profitipp hat was man als zweite Meisterschafft zum Eidwahrer nimmt, gerne her damit. Durch eine schlechte Wahl hatte ich schon meinen ersten Charakter bei der Titan Quest Anniversarry Edition verpfuscht.



Ich hab zum Eidwahrer den Okultist als Spezialisierung gespielt, das funktioniert ziemlich gut und man kommt später auch auf Ultimativ Schwierigkeitsgrad gut durch, was auch an dem absurden Schaden pro Sekunde von 182k DMG liegen mag, den man mit der Kombination später fahren kann.


----------



## Rolk (4. März 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich hab zum Eidwahrer den Okultist als Spezialisierung gespielt, das funktioniert ziemlich gut und man kommt später auch auf Ultimativ Schwierigkeitsgrad gut durch, was auch an dem absurden Schaden pro Sekunde von 176k DMG liegen mag, den man mit der Kombination später fahren kann.



Danke. Ist eingeloggt.


----------



## Unfaced (4. März 2020)

Aktuell Spiele ich zu 85% meiner Zeit WoW Classic
  -- gebe es 9/10 da es mich nach wie vor wie früher fesselt und begeistert. Den Punkt abzug gibts weil ich den Content eigentlich schon kenne von früher 

Ansonsten spiele ich aktuell Transport Fever 2 (PC Steam)
  -- 8/10 sehr viele Verbesserungen im Detail zum Vorgänger und es macht einfach spaß. Punktabzug gibts hier weil ich mit den massen an Mods Performance Probleme habe mit meiner CPU


----------



## Pisaopfer (4. März 2020)

Aktuell hat mich gerade wieder Civilization V infiziert ... eine Runde noch!  
Ansonsten World of Tanks aber auf Konsole ... Asche über mein Haupt


----------



## Two-Face (4. März 2020)

Habe heute mal die grade erschienene Anniversary Edition von Halo 1 in der Master Chief Collection ausprobiert.
Habe erst den ersten Level abgeschlossen, kann aber schon sagen, dass die Version technisch durchweg gelungen ist - auf meinem 670€-Lappi unter Wine keine Probleme, Steuerung, Bildrate, alles absolut in Ordnung. 
Kann auch gleich mal entwarnend hinzufügen, dass die lästigen Audio-Probleme, die _Reach_ noch hatte, bei CE bislang nicht aufgetreten sind - bislang.

Die originale AE auf der Xbox 360 habe ich nie gespielt, aber eben die PC-Version von 2003, die ja Gearbox damals ganz gut hingekriegt hat. Mit TAB kann man übrigens zwischen Originalgrafik und Remaster hin- und herschalten und sich schön die Unterschiede angucken (funktioniert nicht in Zwischensequenzen). Ein Schnellspeichersystem gibt's aber leider wieder nicht - das wäre natürlich schon die sinnvollste Neuerung gewesen.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (4. März 2020)

Witcher 3. Der vierte Durchlauf ... 

Da brauch man wohl nicht viel zu sagen. Die Welt zieht mich einfach immer wieder rein.
Dank neuem Unterbau aber zum ersten Mal mit PCGH-Config. So schön.


----------



## Painkiller (6. März 2020)

Im Moment spiel ich auf PS4 Pro die Erweiterung von The Division 2  - Warlords of New York. Mach mir echt wieder Spaß. Hoffentlich bringt Ubisoft schneller mehr Content für das Spiel. Ansonsten spiel ich immer wieder mal World of Warships - Legends. 

Der neue PC muss leider noch etwas warten....


----------



## teachmeluv (6. März 2020)

*AW: Der &quot;Was spielt ihr gerade?&quot; Thread. PC, Konsole. AAA, Indie, Geheimtipps.*



M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Witcher 3. Der vierte Durchlauf ...
> 
> Da brauch man wohl nicht viel zu sagen. Die Welt zieht mich einfach immer wieder rein.
> Dank neuem Unterbau aber zum ersten Mal mit PCGH-Config. So schön.


Muss ich einhaken..Dito. Frisch gemoddet (Texturen, Lightning, ReShade, Mehr XP) bin ich wieder voll drin und genieße jetzt mehr. Ich lasse Plötze komplett weg und "gehe" durch die Welt. Ich sauge diese quasi auf und entdecke auch jetzt nach mehr als 300 Stunden Spielzeit noch immer was Neues. Allerdings bleiben meine grundsätzlichen Entscheidungen immer gleich 

#teamtriss


----------



## Cook2211 (8. März 2020)

Wurde hier bereits genannt:

*The Suicide of Rachel Foster (PC)*

Ein Walking Simulator mit recht kurzer Spielzeit. Eine junge Dame sitzt aufgrund eines Schneesturms im verlassenen Hotel ihrer Familie fest und geht einem dunklen Familiengeheimnis auf die Spur. Mir hat es trotz (oder wegen?) der kurzen Spielzeit Spaß gemacht. Schicke Grafik, gelungene Atmosphäre und eine brauchbare Story. Eine nette Abwechslung zum heute fast schon gängigen Openworld-Einerlei.
*

Splinter Cell Conviction

*Allgemein wohl der unbeliebteste Teil der Serie - der mir jedoch nach wie vor Spaß macht. Speziell die Deniable Ops spiele ich immer wieder gerne. Und die UE Grafik sieht auch nach 10 Jahren noch recht gut aus.


----------



## Unfaced (12. März 2020)

Fire Emblem - Three Houses auf Nintendo Switch

Habs im letzten Sale mir gegönnt - und hab gerade ca 11 Stunden drin und kratz erst an der Oberfläche. 
Kampfsystem ähnlich wie X-Com, spannende Story Elemente, viel zu Entdecken.

Bin noch lange nicht fertig damit, vorläufiges Fazit 9/10

Fire Emblem: Three Houses | Nintendo Switch | Spiele | Nintendo


----------



## Olstyle (24. März 2020)

*AW: Der &quot;Was spielt ihr gerade?&quot; Thread. PC, Konsole. AAA, Indie, Geheimtipps.*

Bis Gestern: *Assassin's Creed Syndicate*
Das Setting fand ich deutlich Spannender als z.B. das von Origin. Das Gameplay ist halt "klassisches" AC mit zwei netten Extras: Graple Hook und wirklich brauchbare Unterstützung durch die eigene Gang.

Heute *The Stanley Parable *
Lässt sich kaum beschreiben aber imo unglaublich lustig. Ein Spiel als Metaebene.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. März 2020)

*The Division 2 - Warlords of New York DLC (Kampagne, SP)

*Die Erweiterung bietet viele Stunden zusätzliche Spielzeit nach dem Schema wie man es vom Hauptspiel kennt. Die Jagd nach den Bösewichten macht Spaß und der direkte Kampf gegen die 4 Warlords ist spielerisch herausfordernd, weil diese individuelle Spezialfähigkeiten besitzen, mit denen sie dem Spieler das Leben schwer machen.
Für mich insgesamt ein gelungener Nachschlag.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Bis Gestern: *Assassin's Creed Syndicate*
> Das Setting fand ich deutlich Spannender als z.B. das von Origin. Das Gameplay ist halt "klassisches" AC mit zwei netten Extras: Graple Hook und wirklich brauchbare Unterstützung durch die eigene Gang.



ACS ist ja irgendwie ein eher unbeliebter Teil, für mich ist es aber rückwirkend betrachtet eines der besten Games der Serie. Zwar nicht so gut wie AC2, aber dennoch sehr unterhaltsam. Und leider auch das letzte AC, bevor Ubi in Gigantomie verfiel. Ich würde mir jedenfalls nochmal ein AC wünschen, dass wie ACS "nur" in einer großen Stadt spielt.


----------



## Rizzard (26. März 2020)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> *The Division 2 - Warlords of New York DLC (Kampagne, SP)
> 
> *Die Erweiterung bietet viele Stunden zusätzliche Spielzeit nach dem Schema wie man es vom Hauptspiel kennt. Die Jagd nach den Bösewichten macht Spaß und der direkte Kampf gegen die 4 Warlords ist spielerisch herausfordernd, weil diese individuelle Spezialfähigkeiten besitzen, mit denen sie dem Spieler das Leben schwer machen.
> Für mich insgesamt ein gelungener Nachschlag.


Was bietet denn der neue Content in etwa an Spielzeit?
Div2 hab ich damals auch gespielt, bis ca Weltrang 4 oder wie das hieß.
Evtl schau ich da mal wieder rein sofern sich das noch auf der Platte befindet.

@topic:
*Nioh 2
*Richtig schweres Spiel. Ich habe aber auch den Vorgänger nicht gespielt, bin also neu eingestiegen.
Zudem noch etwas verwirrend, da man mit Fähigkeiten, Items, Funktionen regelrecht erschlagen wird. Bin nach ~10h noch vollends in der "Muss-mich-zurecht-finden Phase".
Ansonsten gefällt es mir soweit aber ziemlich gut. 
Das Gameplay erinnert natürlich etwas an Dark Souls, Bosskämpfe, Attribute wie Ausdauer, Stärke, Geschicklichkeit etc.... allerdings noch ordentlich erweitert durch hunderte freischaltbarer Fähigkeiten.
Dazu kommt eine ähnliche Lootspirale wie in Diablo, also man findet allerlei Waffen, Rüstungen etc in gelber, blauer lilaner (usw) Form.
Zudem kann man auch Koop mit zwei weiteren Spielern los ziehen.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. März 2020)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Was bietet denn der neue Content in etwa an Spielzeit?
> Div2 hab ich damals auch gespielt, bis ca Weltrang 4 oder wie das hieß.
> Evtl schau ich da mal wieder rein sofern sich das noch auf der Platte befindet.



Ich erledige in der Kampagne neben den Hauptmissionen folgende Dinge:

- alle Festungen erobern
- alle Nebenmissionen
- alle SHD Tech Kisten

Nur manchmal wenn ich Lust habe:

- Geiselbefreiungen
- Supply Drops
- Kopfgeldjagd

So bin ich im Hauptspiel bisher auf 45h bis zum Endkampf gekommen. Danach geht das Spiel ja auf höherem Schwierigkeitsgrad quasi wieder von vorne los, dazu hatte ich aber bisher keine Lust.
Die Map des DLC ist eine Ecke kleiner. Ich denke, dass ich am Ende bei ca. 20h landen werde.


----------



## compisucher (26. März 2020)

Da der Thread wieder aufploppt:

RDD 2 in voller Pixelpracht 9/10 als AAA

35mm als Indie 7/10

und immer noch FC5 maps basteln und veröffentlichen, Spiel 7/10, mapeditor 10/10


----------



## Rizzard (26. März 2020)

Was ist RDD?
Sag jetzt nicht Red Dead Dedemption.^^


----------



## compisucher (26. März 2020)

Yepp, lonesome Cowboy 
Grafik ist wirklich schön, über manche Unzulänglichkeiten in der Story sehe ich hinweg.


----------



## Olstyle (26. März 2020)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> ACS ist ja irgendwie ein eher unbeliebter Teil, für mich ist es aber rückwirkend betrachtet eines der besten Games der Serie.


Syndicate hatte genau einen Fehler, es kam zu schnell nach Unity.


----------



## Pisaopfer (26. März 2020)

Habe gerade den Fußball Manager 12 wieder entdeckt. Ich fand den immer ganz gut. Ich würde ja lieber 11 spielen aber den bekommt man gar nicht mehr so wie es aussieht.


----------



## Painkiller (26. März 2020)

> Div2 hab ich damals auch gespielt, bis ca Weltrang 4 oder wie das hieß.
> Evtl schau ich da mal wieder rein sofern sich das noch auf der Platte befindet.





> So bin ich im Hauptspiel bisher auf 45h bis zum Endkampf gekommen.  Danach geht das Spiel ja auf höherem Schwierigkeitsgrad quasi wieder von  vorne los, dazu hatte ich aber bisher keine Lust.
> Die Map des DLC ist eine Ecke kleiner. Ich denke, dass ich am Ende bei ca. 20h landen werde.


Auf Weltrang 5 kommst du ziemlich leicht. Lass dich einfach von ein paar Leuten einladen, die auf Weltrang 5 spielen. Dort läufst du dann eine Weile mit und räumst erstmal die Ausrüstung ab. Damit kommst du dann in deiner privaten Welt ganz schnell auf Weltrang 5, da der lästige Grind zwischen den Rängen entfällt. Auf Weltrang 4 musst du die Stützpunkte Capitol Building und Roosevelt Island noch einmal  abschließen, um die neue Nebenmission “Gatehouse Facility”  freizuschalten. Diese Nebenmission gewährt dir dann Zugriff auf Tidal Basin, einen Black Tusk Stützpunkt. Erst nach Abschluss dieses Stützpunkts hast du dann Weltrang 5 erreicht.  Mit Weltrang 5 geht der Spaß dann erst richtig los. Dort gibt es dann neue Exotics und neue Gearsets zu finden. Zudem gibt´s wöchentliche Invasionen und einen heroischen Schwierigkeitsgrad für die Missionen.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. März 2020)

*Control - The Foundation DLC (PC/Epic Store)

*Zunächst zur Technik. Nach dem letzten Patch kann man in Control mit RTX Grafikkarten DLSS2 nutzen. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass dadurch die Bildschärfe tatsächlich verbessert wird. Wenn ich z.B. als Renderauflösung Full-HD wähle und die Ausgabeauflösung auf UHD stelle, dann liegt die Bildschärfe mit  DLSS trotz internen FHD Auflösung auf einem sehr guten Niveau. Aber das wird (hoffentlich) ein PCGH Test genauer beleuchten  
Hinzugekommen ist eine neue Renderauflösung von 2227x1252. Das verschafft einem in Kombination mit DLSS etwas mehr Flexibilität und der Sprung von WQHD auf FHD erhält einen möglichen Zwischenschritt. Die Performance von Control ist aber nach wie vor eher mäßig. Es ist schwierig dem Spiel in UHD konstante 60 Fps zu entlocken - schwieriger als bei den meisten anderen Spielen die ich so zocke. Und die Frametimes sind selbst bei 60 Fps nicht immer überzeugend, heißt trotz konstanten 60 Fps ruckelt es gelegentlich.

Zum DLC als solches:
Geplant sind für Control insgesamt zwei DLC. Man kann sie entweder einzeln erwerben (Foundation für 11,99€) oder den Season Pass für 20,99€ kaufen. Ich habe mich für letzteres entschieden. 
Ich hatte mich nach dem Kauf gewundert, dass kein Download für den DLC nötig ist. Die Inhalte von The Foundation waren wohl schon seit längerem im Spiel enthalten und sind jetzt erst freigeschaltet worden. Wir haben es hier also nicht mit einem eigenständigen Add-On o.Ä. zu tun, sondern im Prinzip mit einem Inhalt, den man dem Spieler bisher vorenthalten hat. Eigentlich mag ich sowas nicht. Inhalte aus dem Spiel zu entfernen um sie später gegen Aufpreis freizuschalten ist für meine Begriffe nicht in Ordnung. In Zeiten von Games-as-a-Service ist es jedoch so, dass ich eigentlich SP-offline-Games wie Control unterstützen möchte. Von daher nehme ich das Vorgehen von Remedy bezogen auf die DLC-Politik zähneknirschend hin...

Inhaltlich und spielerisch ist und bleibt es natürlich Control. Wer also das Hauptspiel mag, wird auch die Zusatzinhalte mögen. Zur Spielzeit kann ich noch nichts sagen. Ich hoffe jedoch, dass das Fest nicht schon nach 2-3 Stunden wieder gehalten ist.


----------



## Olstyle (30. März 2020)

*Yakuza Zero*
Bin eigentlich nur auf Yakuza gekommen weil der Name hier im Rahmen von Judgement fiel. Lohnt sich! 
Das Genre würde ich mal salopp Story beat 'em up nennen. Die Zwischensequenzen können schon mal an die 20 Minuten dauern, sind aber top inszeniert.
 Insgesamt bis jetzt (bin in Kapitel3) 8/10

Auch wenn ich mich da bei Puristen sicher unbeliebt mache hätte ich schon gerne eine Sprachausgabe in einer Sprache gehabt welche ich auch verstehe. Wenigstens lässt sich der Font der Untertitel auf dem PC auf eine anständige Auflösung modden. Im Gegensatz zum Rest der Grafik sah das schon sehr nach PS2 aus.


----------



## Cook2211 (31. März 2020)

Heute ist die erweiterte Fassung eines Spiels erschienen, das für mich persönlich eines der besten Games ist, welches ich jemals gespielt habe:
*
Persona 5 Royal Edition (PS4)

9,5/10

*Persona 5 for PlayStation 4 Reviews - Metacritic

Persona 5 ist ein Japan-Rollenspiel in dem eine Gruppe von Jungendlichen, die sich selber "Phantom Thieves" nennen, in einer Parallelwelt mit ihren Alter Egos (>Personas) gegen verschiedene Bösewichte kämpfen, die drohen die Welt wie wir sie kennen zu vernichten. Im Real Life sind die Phantom Thieves ganz normale Teenager, und so präsentiert sich das Spiel einerseits als Highschool Drama in dem Dinge wie Missbrauch und Mobbing genauso thematisiert werden wie die "First Love", und andererseits als Fantasy Drama mit viel Action und rundenbasierten Kämpfen.
Das alles ist faszinierend umgesetzt. Die Charaktere wachsen einem sehr schnell ans Herz, die Bösewichte sind (vor allem auch im Real Life) richtig fies, sodass es sehr befriedigend ist, sie ihrer gerechten Strafe zuzuführen. Spielerisch passt alles perfekt zusammen und auch die Grafik ist mit ihrem Comicstil sehr stimmungsvoll.
Ein Faktor, den man so aus anderen Spielen nicht kennt, ist die Zeit. Das Spiel lockt mit verschiedenen Aktivitäten. Im Café  arbeiten um Geld zu verdienen? Mit einem Mädchen treffen? Eine Nebenmission spielen um den Charakter zu leveln? Ihr müsst gut überlegen was ihr macht, denn im Spiel tickt die Uhr und pro Tag im Spiel könnt ihr nur eine Hauptaktivität erledigen. Dann ist der Tag vorbei und die Menge an Tagen ist leider begrenzt. Ein interessantes Feature.

Das ursprüngliche Spiel habe ich vor anderthalb Jahren gesuchtet bis zum geht nicht mehr (100h Spielzeit). Die Royal Edition bietet nun ein zusätzliches Kapitel und verschiedene Gameplay- und Story-Optimierungen. Für mich ein Pflichtkauf.

So, ich muss spielen. In Zeiten von "We stay @home" hat man ja genügend Zeit. Ihr hört mich dann in 3-4 Wochen wieder


----------



## Mottekus (31. März 2020)

Aktuell Death Stranding (Sam Porter Bitches als Internet-DHL-Mann), sofern der Wohnzimmer-TV nicht durch die holde Maid geblockt ist.
Abgeschlossen habe ich Days Gone und God of War vor kurzem.

Sofern der Wohnzimmer-TV geblockt ist und ein Freund Zeit hat wird Borderlands 3 am PC gespielt.

Hat der Freund keine Zeit spiele ich Division 2 weiter. Hab die Map einmal durch und jetzt sind die Tusks da. 
Ich verstehe allerdings das Prinzip nicht. Kommen die Invasionen immer wieder? Kann ich die Gebiete und Siedlungen nicht mehr befreien? Sobald ich eine Invasion gespielt habe sind wieder 2-3 Kontrollpunkte vom Feind eingenommen worden. 

LG
Mottekus


----------



## Cook2211 (23. April 2020)

*Final Fantasy VII Remake (PS4)*

Der Einstieg ins Spiel gefällt mir. Leider kommt danach eine längere Durststrecke in der das Game einen mit langweiligem Füllstoff zur Streckung der Spielzeit ermüdet (finde Katzen o.Ä.) Die zweite große Mainquest spielt sich dann leider wie schon die erste, auch was die Umgebung angeht (Reaktor). Erst nach ungefähr 10h kommt FF7 dann so richtig in Fahrt und ab diesem Zeitpunkt macht es auch wirklich Spaß. Glücklicherweise hab ich so lange durchgehalten, denn zwischenzeitlich war ich kurz davor, FF7 in meinen Pile of Shame zu verdammen.

7/10


----------



## Veriquitas (24. April 2020)

Bioshock alles noch einmal und zwar Bioshock Infintie, Bioshock und Bioshock 2. Bin bei Bioshock 3ter Durchlauf...


----------



## Rolk (25. April 2020)

Ich habe gerade einen € in die Hand genommen und meinen Xbox Gamepass PC reaktiviert, um Gears Tactics voraus zu laden. Ich hoffe ich komme dann auch zum zocken und das Spiel hält was es verspricht. 
Ansonsten bin ich immer noch mit Grim Dawn beschäftigt.


----------



## Olstyle (25. April 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> *Yakuza Zero*


Hat gut 40 Stunden Spielzeit gebraucht. Obwohl ich niemand bin der alles abgrast.
Danach kam *Shadow of the Tomb Raider* was mit unter 15 Stunden für die Hauptgeschichte mit ein paar Nebenmissionen schon überraschend schnell vorbei war.
Nun folgt *Yakuza Kiwami* und zwischendurch gibt es immer mal wieder FF7 über RetroArch auf dem Handy.


----------



## Elistaer (25. April 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hat gut 40 Stunden Spielzeit gebraucht. Obwohl ich niemand bin der alles abgrast.
> Danach kam *Shadow of the Tomb Raider* was mit unter 15 Stunden für die Hauptgeschichte mit ein paar Nebenmissionen schon überraschend schnell vorbei war.
> Nun folgt *Yakuza Kiwami* und zwischendurch gibt es immer mal wieder FF7 über RetroArch auf dem Handy.


Ich habe für SOTR fast 30 Stunden gebraucht da ich noch mal zurück bin. Ich will es auch noch einmal spielen mit den skils und Mitteln weil einige Gebiete nicht mehr erreicht werden können nach verlassen dieser. 

Erster Abschluss war ca 95% Erkundung und Quests. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TJW65 (26. April 2020)

*Read Dead Redemption2, Tombraider (2013) und Battlefield 1 *

Auch wenn meine Sammlung natürlich größer ist, pendel ich in letzter Zeit nur noch zwischen den dreien.

MFG
TJW65


----------



## Incursio (26. April 2020)

*Borderlands: The Pre Sequel, Landwirtsschafts Simulator 2019, CSGO*

Gerade nochmal Borderlands durchdaddeln bevor dann bald der dritte Teil angefangen wird.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (26. April 2020)

Seit knapp 70h The Division 2,
so langsam gehen mir aber die Black Tusk mächtig aufm Keks,  und immer, und immer wieder die selben Gebiete, Stützpunkte, Orte, ... von denen zu säubern regt mich so langsam auf. Nach jeder  "Hauptmission" wird die Map ja wieder fast komplett auf Feindgebiete zurück versetzt. Das macht doch kein Spaß mehr!


----------



## Cook2211 (26. April 2020)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Seit knapp 70h The Division 2,
> so langsam gehen mir aber die Black Tusk mächtig aufm Keks,  und immer, und immer wieder die selben Gebiete, Stützpunkte, Orte, ... von denen zu säubern regt mich so langsam auf. Nach jeder  "Hauptmission" wird die Map ja wieder fast komplett auf Feindgebiete zurück versetzt. Das macht doch kein Spaß mehr!



Deswegen habe ich mittlerweile aufgehört. Wen all die Mühen und all das Befreien der Gebiete am Ende damit belohnt wird, dass man wieder von vorne anfangen muss, dann verdirbt mir das gewaltig die Motivation.


----------



## Elistaer (26. April 2020)

Ich habe nach ein paar größeren Updates wieder angefangen Cattle and Crops zu spielen. Man könnte sagen ein Landwirtschafts Simulator 4.0.

Es ist nicht einfach mal die Felder pflügen, düngen und sähen da man auch die unterschiedlichsten Werte je Frucht beachten muss ( zb Phosphor und Stickstoff) die Werte haben zum einen Einfluss auf den Ertrag zum anderen auf das Wachstum.

Ich muss da noch einmal in dem Forum nachfragen ob es Gedanken in Richtung ökologische Landwirtschaft gibt hier sieht es ja mit Dünger und Pflanzenschutzmitteln sehr anders aus. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rizzard (20. Mai 2020)

Ich spiele seit ein paar Tagen wieder Horizon Zero Dawn.
Eigentlich wollte ich es nur kurz installieren, um das Spiel mal kurz mit meinem 4K OLED TV und somit HDR zu testen.
Aus diesem kurzen antesten wurde ein "_ich werd´s wohl nochmal durchzocken müssen_".

Man bekommt sofort wieder Lust mit Aloy die sagenhafte Welt zu erkunden, und den Maschinen zu zeigen wer der Herr im Haus ist.

Ich habe das Spiel damals knapp 2x durchgespielt (2017), und wäre jetzt quasi bei meinem dritten Durchlauf.
Es ist immer noch so toll wie ich es in Erinnerung hatte. Es hat mich auch sofort wieder in seinen Bann gezogen.
Es macht jetzt sogar fast noch mehr Spaß, wenn man weis was man skillen muss, und sich sofort mit dem Kampfsystem zurecht findet.

Donnerkiefer, Sturmvögel und Behemoths, ich komme.


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Mai 2020)

*Sherlock Holmes - Crimes & Punishment

*Im Epic Store kostenlos abgestaubt. Mein erstes Sherlock Holmes Game. Ein solides Adventure ruhiger Gangart. Mir als altem Point & Click Fan macht das Lösen der Kriminalfälle sehr viel Spaß. Ich denke, ich werde auch die anderen Serienteile noch nachholen.


----------



## Rolk (24. Mai 2020)

*Tomb Raider 2013*

Ich weis selbst nicht genau warum, aber ich habe einen zweiten Durchgang des 1. Tomb Raider Reboots angefangen. Da mittlerweile einige Details vergessen waren, hat es mich auch direkt wieder gepackt. Schöner Nebeneffekt das es schon etwas älter ist, es läuft auf der ollen RX56 @ultra in UHD besser als beim ersten mal mit der HD7870 @high in FullHD. Dank Radeon Chill wird die Karte meist nicht einmal richtig warm.


*Gears Taktik*

Man muss es natürlich mögen, aber im Prinzip ist es ein sehr sehr gut gelungenes Story-basiertes Taktikspiel. Es Strategiespiel zu nennen ginge zu weit. Technisch vom Feinsten, was in dem Genre auch mal eine nette Abwechslung ist. Dummerweise hänge ich schon am ersten Boss-Gegner fest.^^


----------



## Pudd1ng (26. Mai 2020)

*Pro Evolution Soccer 2020*
Nachdem ich das mit zahlreichen Mods gefüttert habe, komme ich aus dem staunen nicht mehr raus. Was da teilweise auf die Beine gestellt wurde, ist der helle Wahnsinn und lässt FIFA 20 eiskalt aussehen.

*Asssetto Corsa*
Auch hier sorgen (größtenteils Paid-)Mods dafür, das ich aktuell einen Heidenspaß mit dem Race Sim habe.

*Animal Crossing*
Mitte April gekauft, seitdem jeden Tag mindestens eine Stunde unterwegs. Ja, selbst mit Mitte 30 können mich Nintendo Spiele immer noch begeistern.

*The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild*
Und noch ein Nintendo Spiel. 2017 bereits auf der Wii U durchgespielt, jetzt auf der Switch. Wobei, hier lasse ich mir genug Zeit. Ich bin aktuell (noch) auf der (Tutorial-)Plattform.


----------



## Rizzard (2. Juni 2020)

Habe am Wochenende das Final Fantasy 7 Remake durchgespielt.
Ich hab gerade nicht mehr die genaue Zeit im Kopf, aber es hat mich ganz grob etwa 50h beschäftigt.
Ich weis vom Original nicht mehr allzu viel, aber das Remake ist definitiv anders gehalten. Ich würde sogar soweit gehen
und behaupten, man macht ein eigenes FF7 mit etwas abgeänderter Geschichte und Ereignissen.
Das Ende von Ep1, also das Ende von Midgar hat nämlich Null mit dem Ende vom Original zu tun.

Ich weis noch das man damals über die rießige Mauer Midgar verlassen hat. Das ist im Remake nun alles ganz anders.
Aber das wird der ein oder andere von euch ja womöglich selbst noch sehen.

Jedenfalls hatte ich viel Spaß mit dem Spiel. Das Kampfsystem fand ich sogar richtig klasse.



Ansonsten wird jetzt noch weiter am dritten Horizon Zero Dawn Durchlauf gewerkelt, und nebenher spiele ich nochmals TLoU als Vorbereitung für TLoU2 in ~2 Wochen.


----------



## Ru3bo (2. Juni 2020)

[size=+1] Watch Dogs[/size]
Den Titel gab es ja vor ner Weile im Epic Store für umme und hab das dann mal durchgespielt, da ich schon den zweiten Teil davor gespielt habe (habs irgendwie nicht so mit Zahlen . Ich persönlich fand ihn besser als den zweiten Teil. Die Nebenmissionen sind halt schon sehr repetitiv, aber mir hat die Story gefallen. 

[size=+1]Rainbow Six Siege[/size]
Hab mal wieder Bock auf Siege bekommen und spiel glücklicherweise auf PC und muss nicht mit einem Controller gegen Leute mit Maus und Tastatur spielen. Musst aber n bisschen Geduld haben, wenn du das Spiel nicht gespielt hast oder mal länger nicht, da man einfach raus ist. In der letzten Woche mal wieder 18 Stunden zusammen und hab komischerweise immer noch Bock.


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Juni 2020)

Tombraider: The Unfinished Busines - ATI-Version:

Temple of the Cat:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Rolk (9. Juni 2020)

*Borderlands 3
*
Sehr weit gekommen bin ich noch nicht, aber bisher fühlt es sich wieder wie ein -im positiven Sinne- typisches Borderlands an. Vom Vorgänger The Pre-Sequel war ich in der selben Zeitspanne eher genervt und habe es dann liegen lassen.


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Juli 2020)

*The Last of Us 2
*
Zweiter Durchgang. Tolles, ergreifendes Spiel

9,8/10


----------



## Rolk (4. Juli 2020)

*Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order

*Erst 4h gespielt und sicherlich ein gutes Spiel, aber ich hätte erwartet das mich eine Art Tomb Raider-Klon im Star Wars Universum noch mehr fesseln kann. Mal abwarten wie es sich weiter entwickelt.


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Juli 2020)

Für ein EA Star Wars Game fand ich es echt gut, aber andererseits ist da definitiv noch Luft nach oben für einen Nachfolger.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juli 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> *Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order
> 
> *Erst 4h gespielt und sicherlich ein gutes Spiel, aber ich hätte erwartet das mich eine Art Tomb Raider-Klon im Star Wars Universum noch mehr fesseln kann. Mal abwarten wie es sich weiter entwickelt.


Ist es denn nun ein TR Kloon oder ein Soulslike?
An letzterem hätte ich kein Interesse, an ersterem schon.


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Juli 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ist es denn nun ein TR Kloon oder ein Soulslike?
> An letzterem hätte ich kein Interesse, an ersterem schon.



Es ist mMn eine Mischung aus beidem. Ich hatte die selben Präferenzen wie du. Ich bin kein Fan von Soulslike und habe dann auf dem leichtesten Schwierigkeitsgrad  gespielt. Das war in Ordnung für mich.


----------



## Rolk (4. Juli 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ist es denn nun ein TR Kloon oder ein Soulslike?
> An letzterem hätte ich kein Interesse, an ersterem schon.



So weit habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht, aber in den größeren Kämpfen passt soulslike durchaus. Ansonsten aber eher ein Tomb Raider Klon. Ich habe im zweiten Schwierigkeitsgrad angefangen. Vielleicht stelle ich ja noch zurück.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juli 2020)

Zuletzt eine neue Runde *Detroit: Become Human*
Auch wenn ich den Pazifismus nicht hinter mir lassen konnte. So war der Verlauf doch sehr ähnlich dem letzten Mal.

Vorher hatte ich *Assassin's Creed Brotherhood* wieder aktiviert. Eigentlich wollte ich mit AC2 starten, aber ich hab auf Teufel komm raus das XBone Gamepad nicht richtig ans laufen bekommen.
Ezio hat nach wie vor die beste AC Storyline.

Nun folgt *Yakuza Kiwami 2*. Optisch ist es effektiv eine Generation weiter als die ersten beiden Kiwami Versionen. Im Hardware Hunger aber auch.
Das Spielprinzip selbst bleibt quasi identisch, allerdings leiden die Kämpfe etwas unter dem Versuch sie eleganter zu animieren.


----------



## LastManStanding (8. Juli 2020)

Life is Strange/Before the Storm, South Park the Stick of truth(komplett verbuged der mist), Assassins Creed Odyssey lv 100 Neues Spiel+


----------



## Xzellenz (10. Juli 2020)

Zocke aktuell Tyranny. Sehr gutes RPG mit interessanter Lore, vielen Entscheidungen mit späteren Konsequenzen, gut geschriebenen Dialogen und einem coolen Magiesystem. Die Kämpfe sind zwar eher Standardkost aber machen trotzdem Spaß, da einem viele taktische Möglichkeiten geboten werden. Und wenn ich durch bin gehts mit Ghost of Tsushima weiter


----------



## RyzA (10. Juli 2020)

Day of the Tentacle Remastered

Ganz ruhig und chillig mal nichts hektisches.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Juli 2020)

*Geheimakte 1-3 (iPad)*

Grund: Siehe Vorredner 
Zudem sind die Spiele moderne Klassiker des Point & Click Genres

*Die drei ??? - Rätsel aus der Geisterwelt (iPad)
*
Rätselspaß mit den Originalsprechern der Hörspiele. Für Fans ein Muss.


----------



## Olstyle (4. August 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nun folgt *Yakuza Kiwami 2*. Optisch ist es effektiv eine Generation weiter als die ersten beiden Kiwami Versionen. Im Hardware Hunger aber auch.
> Das Spielprinzip selbst bleibt quasi identisch, allerdings leiden die Kämpfe etwas unter dem Versuch sie eleganter zu animieren.


Mittlerweile durch. Der einzige Punkt des Bedauerns ist dass Yakuza 3 noch nicht als PC Version verfügbar ist.
Die Kämpfe wurden auch wieder flotter wenn man den entsprechenden Skill hochschraubt. 

Nun folgt seit ein paar Tagen *A Plague Tale: Innocence*.
Auf jeden Fall schon Mal überzeugend inszeniert auch wenn es bisweilen wirklich unappetitlich wird. Auch das Gameplay finde ich ansprechend. Wie die Geschichte sich entwickelt muss sich noch zeigen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (4. August 2020)

Bin gerade mal wieder World of Tanks verfallen ... an der PS4 und unterwegs zock ich gerne Pokemon Go ...


----------



## Olstyle (11. August 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nun folgt seit ein paar Tagen *A Plague Tale: Innocence*.
> Auf jeden Fall schon Mal überzeugend inszeniert auch wenn es bisweilen wirklich unappetitlich wird. Auch das Gameplay finde ich ansprechend. Wie die Geschichte sich entwickelt muss sich noch zeigen.


Insgesamt eine 8/10. Wäre das Ende nicht so überhastet eingeleitet worden hätte es auch eine 9/10 werden können.


----------



## tdi-fan (21. August 2020)

Kingdom Come: Deliverance

Macht mir richtig Spaß.


----------



## RavionHD (21. August 2020)

Derzeit eine Mischung aus Rust, Horizon Zero Dawn und dem Flight Simulator 2020.


----------



## MyticDragonblast (22. August 2020)

Neues: X4: Split Vendetta, wirklich sehr gut spielbar, auch wenn ich die Bedienung der Map aus X3 immer noch vermisse. Kennt jemand da vielleicht ne Mod?
Revisit: Doom3+ROE(non BFG) über Dhewm3 Sourceport. Schöne Sache mit EAX über OpenAL und hohen Auflösungen, sowie Modsupport


----------



## Cook2211 (22. August 2020)

Horizon Zero Dawn (PC)

Hatte ich schon zweimal auf der Pro durchgespielt aber ich bekomme einfach nicht genug von diesem Spiel


----------



## Olstyle (22. August 2020)

Zur Zeit bin ich mit *Shenmue 2* in der Steam Remaster Version beschäftigt (gab das 1+2 HD Paket für 8,x€ im Angebot). Teil 1 hatte ich zu Zeiten wo man es eigentlich nur als Abandonware ansehen konnte Mal auf einem DS Emulator durchgespielt.
Zum Remaster:
Das 2D Interface Ist komplett Hochaufgelöst und kommt auch mit UHD klar. Dank UHD+200% SSAA bin ich auch komplett flimmerfrei unterwegs. Die Texturen z.B. sind aber anscheinend immernoch die Originalversionen oder nur seeehr dezent angepasst und die 3D Modelle definitiv die Originale. Für Teil 1 gibt es mittlerweile Texturmods, für Teil 2 anscheinend nicht.
Etwas komisch ist das Pillarboxing in den Zwischensequenzen. In 16:9 bekommt man Balken auf allen Bildseiten.
Zum Spiel:
Shenmue 2 macht tatsächlich vieles besser als Teil 1. Das geht leider in den Reviews zum ReRelease oft unter, zum Teil hat man gar den Eindruck es wurde nur Teil 1 nochmal angesehen.
So gibt es nun Mini-Maps (die man kaufen muss, POIs malt man selbst ein), Schnellreise (Morgens) und eine Funktion zum Warten wenn man sich zu früh an einem Ort einfindet.
Mit den vielen QTEs und Gesprächen würde ich an modernen Spielen wohl die Telltale Adventures als die mit dem ähnlichsten Gameplay ansehen. Daneben gibt es auch noch Kämpfe im Virtua Fighter Stil. Die liegen mir ehrlich gesagt nicht besonders. Kombo Moves die Bewegungstasten beinhalten in einer 3D Arena ohne Lock-On Funktion müssen halt doch erstmal treffen.
Selbst heute kommt einem die Welt unheimlich lebendig vor. Man kann wirklich jeden NPC ansprechen, alle sind voll vertont(!) und können einem oft weiterhelfen. Auch eine schöne Verbesserung gegenüber Teil1: Wenn man öfters herum fragt findet man auch NPCs welche einem nicht nur den Weg beschreiben sondern einen direkt mitnehmen "Da wollte ich eh gerade hin". Alles in allem kommt die Story flott voran, obwohl ich dann doch etwas öfters Bücher auslüften musste als mir lieb ist.
Mittlerweile habe ich Honkong verlassen. Wie es weiter geht muss sich zeigen. Ich habe etwas die Befürchtung dass ich irgendwann an einen Kampf gerate den ich nicht hinbekomme.
Für den Fall dass das passiert bzw. ich das Spiel schlicht zuende bringe liegt schon Greedfall bereit.


----------



## Rolk (22. August 2020)

*Borderlands 3

*Das Spiel hat mich positiv überrascht. Die Oberbösewichte sind nicht ganz so nervig zum fremdschämen wie befürchtet und die Grafik hat einen guten Sprung gemacht. Gameplay ist gut und die deutsche Sprachausgabe verdient auch ein Lob. Die Missionen sind nach dem üblichen 0815 Schema gestrickt, aber einige sind wirklich witzig gemacht. Damit meine ich wirklich lustig und nicht so einfallslos gezwungen witzig wie es bei Vorgängern auch schon der Fall war. Ich bin jetzt so gut wie durch. Was mich vom kompletten durchspielen abhält ist das mittlerweile störend knappe Inventar.

*Horizon Zero Dawn* 

Lässt sich gut an. Grafik ist gut, hat aber schon einen leicht angestaubten Lock. Erinnert mich in der Hinsicht etwas an Witcher 3. Die Missionen können mit einem Witcher 3 nicht mithalten, sind aber immer noch besser als bei manch anderem Spiel. Story entwickelt sich bisher gut, bin gespannt wie es weiter geht.


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2020)

Ich hatte jetzt ein paar Wochen Pause wegen der Hitzewelle gemacht.
Demnächst spiele ich "Day of the Tentacle Remastered" weiter.
Und "Far Cry 5 ".  "C&C Remastered" wollte ich auch endlich antesten.
Das ist schon die ganze Zeit installiert.


----------



## kero81 (22. August 2020)

Prey (das aktuelle)
Hatte es 2018 mal angefangen, hatte mich aber nicht so ganz abgeholt. Vor ein paar tagen wieder installiert und WOW, was ein gutes Game! Sollte man echt mal gespielt haben.

Project Cars 1
Bin es gerade am runterladen. Für ein paar Runden Nordschleife zwischendurch ganz brauchbar.


----------



## _Berge_ (22. August 2020)

Dauerbrenner Anno 1800 zur Zeit und abends immer Mal ne Runde CoD MW

Nun aber wieder den Homeserver Fit gemacht mit Expansion Mod und weiteren Schmankerln und wir sind in einer kleinen Gruppe in DayZ - Livonia unterwegs


----------



## Veriquitas (22. August 2020)

Wolfenstein 3D von 1992.


----------



## Mr_old_school (23. August 2020)

Ich habe nun einen komplett neuen "zweiten" PC, nach 8 Jahren Nutzung des alten PC ( während der Zeit, 1x Tausch der Grafikkarte)
habe heute angefangen zu spielen: Assassins Creed Origins und Baphomets Fluch 5
Gruß !


----------



## Mr_old_school (25. August 2020)

Guten Abend in die Runde !
Wer kennt ein richtig tolles Rollenspiel, was aber deutsche Synchro hat...( ich meine nicht The Witcher 3, sondern gerne etwas anderes)
und ich meine auch nicht deutsche Untertitel, Englische Sprache - sondern wirklich deutsche Synchro.
Ich hatte gerade zwei Rollenspiele getestet (Divinity Original Sin 2 + Pillars of Eternity) und irgendwie packt es mich nicht, weil a) die Stimmen auf Englisch sind und b) mich die Story nicht packt...
Danke Euch für tolle Tipps..
PS: Mit Rollenspiel meine ich nicht zwangsläufig Fantasy Spiele - ich mag auch Spiele ohne Magier, Zauberer, Elfe usw...ich glaube sogar lieber...
= ich habe heute Abend freien Abend und dachte daher, mal ein schönes neues Spiel starten und in die Welt eintauchen, das wäre schön....

* Update: ich habe einige Spiele im Gepäck, also aktuell installiert und teilweise nun begonnen - hier die grundsätzliche Liste (unabhängig ob Rollenspiel oder nicht):

eFootball PES 2020
Football Manager 2020
Divinity Original Sin 2
Pillars of Eternity
Assassin's Creed Origins
Resident Evil 7 Biohazard
Spec Ops The Line
Portal 2
Broken Sword 5 - the Serpent's Curse
Ken Follett's The Pillars of the Earth
The Night of the Rabbit
Deponia The Complete Journey
Black Mirror
L.A. Noire
Mafia III Definitive Edition


----------



## Olstyle (25. August 2020)

WTF, ich wollte gerade Alpha Protocol empfehlen und das ist einfach mal komplett aus dem Netz verschwunden (und nach noch längerem graben habe ich dann auch festgestellt dass die synchro doch nur Englisch war):
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Alph...eam-verschwunden-Remaster-Aussichten-1284896/
Die etwas älteren Bioware Titel, also ME 1-3 und Dragon Age:Origins gibt es jedenfalls auf Deutsch und toll sind die sowieso. Kennst du aber im Zweifeslfall eh.

Edit: Wenn ich meine meistgespielten RPGs bei Steam so durchgehe wäre sonst noch Fallout:NV mit deutscher Synchro.
Verpassen würdest du leider das großartige Nier:Automata, FF XIII, Dragon Quest XI und NiNo Kuni (alle nur Englisch und Japanisch). Final Fanatsy XV hat angeblich deutsche Synchro, würde ich allerdings nicht unbedingt unter riiichtig gut einsortieren.

Generell wirst du gerade bei Geheimtipps und AA statt AAA Produktionen sehr oft auf deutsche Sprache verzichten müssen.

Beste deutsche Synchro in einem Video-Spiel für mich: Psychonauts. Mit "Bart Simpson" als Raz ist der deutsche Ton besser als der Originalton.

Wenn es mehr um Geschichte als RPG geht wäre ein aktueller Titel mit guter Synchro Detroit: Become Human.


----------



## Banchou (25. August 2020)

@ Mr_old_school 
Schau dir mal Elex an. Ist von der Firma Piranha Bytes. Die Risen Serie kommt auch von denen. Oder Falls dir eventuell Gothic noch etwas sagt. 
Ist aber nicht einfach, das schon mal vorab &#55357;&#56448;^^
Dragon Age von BioWare könnte man sich auch mal anschauen.
Zum Thema die Story packt nicht mehr. Ich glaube mit dem alter, bzw. mit der Zeit wird man da anspruchsvoller weil es im Grunde ja alles schon mal irgendwie dagewesen ist nur, oder anders verpackt.
Das merke ich bei mir immer mehr. Früher habe ich das mehr blind links gekauft und durchgezockt.


----------



## Mr_old_school (26. August 2020)

Hi @ll - ich bin 39 geworden und ja, gewisse Ansprüche sind da und vor allem mehr Erfahrungen ,was einem mehr liegt und mehr Spaß macht, als anderes...
Ich möchte auf jeden Fall demnächst "Disco Elysium" testen = wenn die Deutsche Übersetzung da ist. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob es nur Text Übersetzungen sind, oder auch die Synchro...
Disco Elysium

Eure Tipps bisher: ich gucke mal, ob ich bei YT Clips finde, mit Gameplay - lets plays - dann kann ich gucken, ob es mir gefallen würde...

Danke !


----------



## Olstyle (26. August 2020)

Das wird ne Fanübersetzung der Texte. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Wobei Afaik auch die englische Variante weit weg von vollvertont ist.
Auf der Wunschliste hab ich es trotzdem, aber erstmal sind noch Shenmue 2 (noch halte ich durch, aber Kämpfe die man nach Minuten wildem geklicke dann doch nur gewinnt wenn man das QTE richtig durchführt sind echt fieß) und Greedfall dran.


----------



## Painkiller (27. August 2020)

> Spec Ops The Line


Ah, I see you're a man of culture as well. 
-----------

Bei Steinwallens Herrenabend bin ich auf den Titel Travellers Rest gestoßen. *Klick*
Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf die Switch-Version. Aber das wird leider leider noch dauern. Ist nämlich ein 1 Mann Projekt.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. August 2020)

So kann&#8216;s gehen:

Ich habe als Überbrückung bis zu den Next Gen Konsolen und als &#8220;Ersatz&#8220; für meine verkaufte 2080Ti eine Xbox One X für 199€ refurbished gekauft. Dazu gab es einen Gutschein für 3 Monate Game Pass Ultimate für knapp 24€. Als ich dann durch den Game Pass Katalog stöberte, fand ich ein Spiel, das ich total aus den Augen verloren hatte:

Tell Me Why

Das neue Game der Macher von Life is Strange, welches heute erscheint. Bin schon wahnsinnig gespannt.
Das Spiel ist glaube ich auch Teil des PC Game Pass. Heißt auch PCler können es sehr günstig zocken.


----------



## Mr_old_school (27. August 2020)

"Elex" = was ist daran so gut? warum sollte man die Story spielen? Danke für Infos...
wenn es sich so mega lohnt, sollte man dazu irgendwelche Mods nutzen ? für Grafik Verbesserungen oder so

"GreedFall": kennt das jemand und hat es gespielt? Was gefällt, am Spiel was nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (27. August 2020)

Greedfall kam weiter vorne mal vor.
edit(h) sagt: Suche findet nichts.
 Ich selbst habe bis jetzt erst 15Minuten auf der Uhr. (Hat übrigens auch keinen deutschen Ton)

Tell Me Why:
Hatte ich mal so garnicht mitbekommen. PC Gamepass reaktivieren klingt dafür tatsächlich nach ner guten Option.

Edit: Shenmue 2 habe ich gerade beendet. Ich wusste ja dass das Ding auf einen Cliff-Hanger Endet, aber DAS ist ja mehr Mount Everest als Klippe  . 
Alles in allem würde ich sagen das Spiel war mal eine 8/10, heute vielleicht noch eine 6-7 wenn einem die Story zusagt. Die Grafik ist garnicht mal soo sehr das Problem, aber manches QTE Timing ist einfach tödlich.

Edit2 (und dann darf auch Mal wieder jemand Anderes): Nach den ersten beiden Stunden Greedfall kann ich zumindest sagen das barocke Setting und die darin beheimateten Fraktionen scheinen vielversprechend. Technik und Inszenierung sind Gut (nicht unbedingt sehr gut, sehr viel Beleuchtung und Schattierung scheint "baked", also statisch zu sein). Was sich an Geschichte(n) entwickelt muss sich zeigen.


----------



## Cook2211 (29. August 2020)

Man of Medan

Ein Grusel-Adventure. Bisher gefällt es mir gut.


----------



## chill_eule (29. August 2020)

Habe mir vor ein paar Tagen *Northgard* im Sale geholt.

Nettes, gemütliches Survival/Aufbau/Strategie Spiel im Stile von "Banished" (was ich gesuchtet habe)
Momentan noch den Story-Modus auf Schwierigkeit "normal": Geht noch, da ist Banished deutlich härter 

Setting: Man spielt einen von verschieden Wikinger-Clans, inkl. Anspielungen auf die nordische Mythologie, die ein unbekanntes Land im Norden erobern/besiedeln wollen.
Wichtigster Aspekt: Überleben! Und danach die Gegner metzeln 

Grafik ist... (sehr) Okay für ein Indie-Spiel. Entwickler-Team ist aber auch garnicht soo klein, wie es aussieht. Zum Vergleich: Banished war ein 1-Mann Projekt.
Sound ist ziemlich gut, inkl. schöner Musik, die die Atmosphäre unterstützt. Die Story, inkl. gezeichneten Zwischensequenzen, ist sogar (auf Englisch) vertont. Der Sprecher ist allerdings wohl aus der Nachbarschaft 

Steuerung ist nicht auf dem allerneuesten Stand, aber auch keineswegs unnötig kompliziert 

Ist jedenfalls einer sehr netter Zeitvertreib für ein paar gemütliche Stunden, bei denen man aber trotzdem ordentlich Hirnschmalz einsetzen muss (sollte)

Unsere Schwesterseite hat auch eine sehr gute Note vergeben: 8/10

https://www.pcgames.de/Northgard-Spiel-61581/Tests/Review-Wertung-Aufbaustrategie-1254385/

In den 2 Jahren seit release gab es allerdings auch reichlich Patches und Verbesserungen. DLCs in Form von neuen Fraktionen, sprich Clans, die wieder andere, einzigartige Boni bieten, sind auch vorhanden.


----------



## Xzellenz (30. August 2020)

Mr_old_school schrieb:


> "Elex" = was ist daran so gut? warum sollte man die Story spielen? Danke für Infos...
> wenn es sich so mega lohnt, sollte man dazu irgendwelche Mods nutzen ? für Grafik Verbesserungen oder so
> 
> "GreedFall": kennt das jemand und hat es gespielt? Was gefällt, am Spiel was nicht.



Zu Elex:
Wenn du Piranha Bytes Spiele magst, würde ich es schon kaufen bzw. spielen. Es ist so ziemlich ein Aufguss der alten PB-Spiele nur mit neuem Look. Ein postapokalyptisches Fantasy-Sci-Fi-Setting 
Um ehrlich zu sein, hat es mich die ersten 10 Stunden hart angekotzt, da man sogar auf Normal übelst aufs Fressbrett bekommt und auch von irgendwelchen Lappen-Viechern. Man muss sich da auf jeden Fall durchbeißen, ABER dann lohnt es sich dranzubleiben. Es ist mal etwas neues, sage ich mal. Es gibt sogar Rückblenden in der Story vom Protagonisten, die erzählen wer er war und wie er in die Lage gekommen ist. Story-technisch hielt ich es am Anfang für schwach, aber muss gestehen, dass es gegen Ende hin ziemlich interessant wurde. Das Spiel ist, bestimmt wie jedes PB-Spiel, auf eine Trilogie ausgelegt. Also man hat definitiv einen Cliffhanger am Ende. Immerhin kommen auch einige Plot Twists vor. Und es gibt Entscheidungen die sich sogar erst im Nachhinein im Spiel auswirken.  Ansonsten, wie gesagt, die PB-Standardkost. Man fängt als Lappen an, lernt verschiedene Gild...ähh Gruppierungen kennen und auch Partymitglieder, die einen, wenn man möchte, stets begleiten. Es gibt sogar Romanzen 
Die Kämpfe sind bockschwer, fand ich zumindest am Anfang und etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Leicht "soulslike", da man vor allem auf seine Ausdauer achten muss. Gabs schon bei G3, ich weiß, aber da konnte man das noch auskontern 
Je mehr Treffer man aneinanderreiht, desto mehr Schaden macht man am Ende. Crafting gibts auch, aber dass ist ja nichts neues. Je höher der Aufstieg innerhalb einer Gruppe, der man sich anschließen muss, desto bessere Waffen und Rüstungen stehen einem zur Verfügung. Zu saftigen Preisen wohlgemerkt. Die Welt ist relativ abwechslungsreich, es gibt Wald, Wüste, Gebirge/Lava-Umgebung, Eis und Schnee sowie Küste. Die Gegner sind hauptsächlich Mutanten und es gibt großen Wiedererkennungswert bei einigen Viechern im Vergleich mit anderen PB-Spielen (Scavenger aus Gothic z.B.). Die raue Sprache darf natürlich nicht fehlen. Also alles im allem so wie man es von PB kennt (und liebt) 

Zu GreedFall:
Habs gespielt. Kann ich auf jeden Fall empfehlen, wenn man alte Bioware-Spiele mag. Also kleinere Gebiete bzw. Schlauchlevels, mit einer glaubwürdigen Welt, tollen Charakteren und einer interessanten Geschichte. Fühlt sich zwar an wie Bioware lite, aber trotzdem finde ich bemerkenswert was Spiders mit einem geringen Budget gelungen ist. Die Story gewinnt keinen Innovationspreis, aber hat mich durchaus gut unterhalten. Es gibt viele Entscheidungen, aber leider keine richtige gute oder böse Spielweise. Zumindest sehe ich das so. Es gibt zwei Partymitglieder die einen ständig begleiten können und die sich auch teilweise in Dialoge einmischen. Es gibt auch eine Art Loyalitätssystem und angeblich auch eine Romanzenfunktion. Aber die wollte ich sowieso nicht wahrnehmen 
Die Kämpfe können abwechslungsreich sein, da es einen großen Skillbaum und verschiedene Fähigkeiten gibt in die man investieren kann. Von Tank bis hin zu Schütze oder Magier, oder irgendwas dazwischen. Manche Fähigkeiten eröffnen einem auch andere Wege in Missionen, wie bspw. Aufmerksamkeit, Redegewandtheit oder körperliche Stärke. Es gibt natürlich noch mehr. Interessant ist, dass man sich in einigen Missionen verkleiden kann, um so bspw. durch feindliches Gebiet zu kommen. Die unterschiedlichen Fraktionen im Spiel sind mMn gut ausbalanciert und haben nachvollziehbare Motive. Leider kann man sich keiner Fraktion anschließen, sondern man ist zu (fast) jedem Zeitpunkt Teil einer Fraktion. Leider wiederholen sich Gegnertypen und auch Stadt-Interiors häufiger. Ich glaube die hatten alle den gleichen einen Architekten auf der Insel. Der ist bestimmt reich geworden 
Die Waffenauswahl ist ganz nett, es gibt Pistolen, verschiedene Gewehrtypen, Granaten (glaube ich), Einhandwaffen, Zweihandwaffen und natürlich Magie. Der Genpool ist auch sehr eng, viele Zwillingsbrüder und -schwestern 
An sich ist das Spiel in sich geschlossen. Ich glaube aber auch, dass Spiders bisher kein Sequel zu irgendeins ihrer Spiele entwickelt hat. Einen zweiten Teil würde ich definitiv kaufen. Habe insgesamt ca. 65 Stunden im Spiel verbracht und fast alle Quests gemacht, was für so ein Spiel schon relativ ordentlich ist. Ich glaube man unterschätzt das immer, da ja neben der Story noch Nebenmissionen kommen und die Entdeckung der Welt, sowie Dialoge mit NPCs als auch die Zeit im Menü mit Skills, Waffen etc.
Achja und natürlich gibt es mehrere Enden. Meiner Meinung nach ist nur ein Ende das Wahre, aber das bleibt ja jedem selbst überlassen.

Sorry wenn das so ein bisschen unstrukturiert ist, bin irgendwie gerade zu faul dafür und es ist schon spät


----------



## Johnny05 (30. August 2020)

Ich spiele gerade The Witcher 1 ( ja wirklich ) noch einmal durch . Ich habe im Spiel einige andere  Entscheidungen getroffen als im ersten Durchlauf vor einigen Jahren . Mal sehen , wie diese Entscheidungen sich auf die Story und Charaktere auswirkt.

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Cook2211 (31. August 2020)

Wasteland 3

Oldschool Endzeit RPG. Gefällt mir bisher sehr gut.


----------



## LurchiOderwatt (2. September 2020)

Tony Hawk Remake Demo, bis es Freitag endlich kommt!


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2020)

Xzellenz schrieb:


> Zu GreedFall:
> ...


Der Beschreibung kann ich nach bis jetzt etwas über 15 Stunden absolut zustimmen.
Das Gameplay lässt sich wohl am besten mit den letzten guten BioWare Titeln, also ME und DA:O vergleichen. 
Wie schon erwähnt merkt man an der ein oder anderen Stelle dass das Budget etwas gedrückt hat (Stichwort Innenräume), aber mich fesselt es trotzdem und die Aussenareale z.B. sind wunderschön.


----------



## Xzellenz (2. September 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Beschreibung kann ich nach bis jetzt etwas über 15 Stunden absolut zustimmen.
> Das Gameplay lässt sich wohl am besten mit den letzten guten BioWare Titeln, also ME und DA:O vergleichen.
> Wie schon erwähnt merkt man an der ein oder anderen Stelle dass das Budget etwas gedrückt hat (Stichwort Innenräume), aber mich fesselt es trotzdem und die Aussenareale z.B. sind wunderschön.



Dann hab viel Spaß damit. Mich und meinen PC dürstet es mal wieder nach etwas anspruchsvollem, sowohl story- und gameplay- als auch hardwaretechnisch 
Cyberpunk in diesem Monat wäre echt perfekt gewesen, aber die Hoffnung, dass es dieses Jahr wirklich kommt, wird immer größer. Die 90-Tage-Hürde (wegen potenzieller Verschiebungen) haben wir schon gemeistert. Und wenn nicht noch wirklich etwas gravierendes im Code vorhanden sein sollte, sehe ich bei der aktuellen PR-Maschinerie, den Release im November auf jeden Fall gegeben. Hab mir neulich Rise of the Tomb Raider geladen, war ja "gratis" bei PS Plus. Mal schauen, ob ichs bald anzocke. Oder mal wieder einen alten Klassiker. GTA: Liberty City Stories habe ich auch noch auf der Platte der PS3.


----------



## Nathenhale (3. September 2020)

Also im Moment Spiele ich wieder viel Remants From The Ashes da ich mir Anfang der Woche die DLC gekauft habe. Bin Aber schon beim Endboss von Subject 2933.
Sonst Spiele ich im Moment TFT da es sehr entspannend ist, also der perfekter ausgleich für Remants.


----------



## Lui-Lui (4. September 2020)

Derzeit Castlevania: Symphonie of the Night auf dem iPhone... Bis auf die Steuerung gefällt es mir echt gut. Werd es daher vll nochmal für ein anderes System kaufen


----------



## Cook2211 (5. September 2020)

Avengers

Ich wollte unbedingt die Helden meiner Kindheit spielen. Nein, nicht die aus den Filmen, sondern die aus den guten alten Comics 
 Für mich hat es sich gelohnt. Ich spiele allerdings nur die Kampagne, mit MP habe ich nichts am Hut. Und die Kampagne ist mMn gelungen. Das Spiel erzählt eine Geschichte, die nichts mit den Filmen zu tun hat und somit unverbraucht daherkommt. Kamala Khan ist eine sehr sympathische Hauptdarstellerin, die Zwischensequenzen erzählen die Story gut. Spielerisch würde ich Avengers mit einem Gears of War vergleichen. Schlauchlevels oder auch mal etwas größere (aber überschaubare) Areale mit ab und zu ruhigeren Passagen, in denen am Ende aber immer alles auf massive Action hinausläuft. Das gefällt sicherlich nicht jedem, aber mir macht es Spaß. Kein Spiel, dass ich pausenlos suchte, sondern eher eine solide Klopperei für zwischendurch.


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. September 2020)

Zur Zeit: Tomb Raider 6: The Angel of Darkness.

Immer noch die schwerste Stelle: Fang das blaue Licht (Halle der Jahreszeiten 2).
Tagelang hab ich an der Stelle gehangen.
Durch Zufall hab ich es dann geschafft.


----------



## Two-Face (8. September 2020)

_Medal of Honor_ und _Medal of Honor: Underground_ via ePSXe mit Maus+ Tastatur.

Die Steuerung klappt so erstaunlich gut, auch wenn beide Titel natürlich - grafisch und erst recht spielerisch - hoffnungslos veraltet sind. Am PC aber dafür immerhin mit Texturfilter in High Resolution und ohne das PS1-typische "Textur-Warping".


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. September 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Am PC aber dafür immerhin mit Texturfilter in High Resolution und ohne das PS1-typische "Textur-Warping".


ePSXe ist schon klasse!
Die Bildglättung und Kantenschärfe sind einfach mehrere Klassen über der  PS1-Ausgabe.
Hier mal ein Beispiel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DocVersillia (10. September 2020)

Letztes Wochenende auf ner kleinen LAN gewesen und dort Armored Warfare kennen gelernt. Jetzt suchte ich das total... Ist nicht so ein Pay-to-win wie World of Tanks und gefällt mir und meinen Kumpels richtig gut.... Ansonsten wird wieder Wildlands und Division 2 gezockt....


----------



## Maddog88 (20. September 2020)

zocke seit paar ca. 2 Wochen hin u wieder das Remastered von Tony Hawk 1+2 , einfach der Wahnsinn wie man in Gedanken der guten alten Zeiten zurückkehrt und das Feeling ist fast so nice wie damals. Allein die Musik ist schon ein nostalgisches Highlight.      (auf der PS4)

Sonst sporadisch nur Warzone aufn PC.


----------



## Olstyle (22. September 2020)

*Greedfall* habe ich nun durch. Und zwar wirklich ausgespielt, also vor dem Endkampf waren noch 0 Quests offen (@Xzellenz : Natürlich auch mit abgeschlossener Romantik Option  ). Bleibt eine absolute Empfehlung für alle die das alte BioWare vermissen. Für die Zielgruppe 9/10, für den Durchschnittsnutzer wohl irgendwo zwischen 7 und 8.
*Shenmue 3* hatte ich im Angebot gekauft, aber nach 20 Minuten wieder zurückgeben (Lob an Epic, die Funktion ist 1A umgesetzt). Das spielt sich wie der (U)HD Port eines Dreamcast Spieles. Vieles was man bei letzterem noch verzeiht und halt auch zueinander passt (allen voran die stockend stacksigen Gespräche und eben solche Animationen) kommt in der neuen Grafik total lächerlich rüber.

Edit:
Weiter geht es mittlerweile mit Ni no Kuni. Spielbarer Studio Ghibli Film für jeden der irgendwas mit JRPGs am Hut hat.


----------



## Maddog88 (27. September 2020)

Habe mir das *Rollercoaster Tycoon 3*,  was es kostenfrei bei Epic gab, die Tage geholt und installiert. Schöne Flashbacks an die geile alte Zeit muss ich sagen  ... damals irgendwie mehr gesuchtet, aber trotzdem für nen Spaß zwischendurch nice  

Habe mir PubG wieder installiert, hab grad Urlaub und wollte was zocken und hatte keine Lust auf Warzone.


----------



## Cook2211 (28. September 2020)

Mafia Remake

Fand ich super. Das ursprüngliche Spiel kannte ich nicht, die neue Version hat mir aber richtig viel Spaß gemacht.

Ansonsten ist bei mir Star Wars Woche. Aktuell spiele ich nochmal Fallen Order durch, am Freitag geht es dann mit Squadrons weiter. Bin schon sehr gespannt darauf.


----------



## Maddog88 (2. Oktober 2020)

*Mafia Definitive Edition: *
einfach mega nice das dies erneuert wurde, vor allem find ich es nice, dass der erste Teil sogar überarbeitet wurde und nicht nur "schöner" gemacht wurde. Direkt durch gesuchtet.  
Nun kommt der zweite Teil dran, mal schauen wie der sein wird und ob der Spaß da auch so sein wird und an den ersten Teil rankommt.  

Heute das Crash bandicoot 4 für die PS4 "gewonnen", in einer Auslosung. Wird die Tage auch angefangen.


----------



## Painkiller (16. Oktober 2020)

Ich hatte echt null auf dem Schirm das es für DEFON einen geistigen Nachfolger gibt. 
Und der Titel wirkt auch wirklich sehr stimmig. Vorallem ist ein Tech-Tree und Produktion dabei. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zNZVZh0Yywk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Cold Waters ist auch so ein Titel der mich mega jucken würde. Das was ich sehe, gefällt mir schon mal sehr. 
Erinnert etwas an Dangerous Waters und SSN21 - Seawolf.  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tmvneIO3mfQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Merk schon, brauch wieder einen PC


----------



## chill_eule (16. Oktober 2020)

AoE 3: DE
!!1!!elf!


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Oktober 2020)

Ich arbeite an meinem Pile of Shame:

The Outer Worlds

Ein Spiel das ich aus unerfindlichen Gründen noch nicht durchgespielt habe.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Oktober 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Weiter geht es mittlerweile mit Ni no Kuni. Spielbarer Studio Ghibli Film für jeden der irgendwas mit JRPGs am Hut hat.


Heute dann Mal beendet.
Entweder ich bin einfach unfähig/zu faul noch mehr zu grinden oder die Kämpfe sind zum Teil deutlich knackiger als die grafische Darbietung vermuten lässt.


Cook2211 schrieb:


> The Outer Worlds


Ich hatte einerseits viel Spaß damit und andererseits nicht das Bedürfnis in absehbarer Zeit eine zweite Runde zu drehen. Vielleicht rede ich mir das aber auch nur ein weil ich es über den GamePass hatte und damit aktuell garkein Zugriff besteht.

Gerade habe ich mir Persona 4 zugelegt. Laufen tut es wenig überraschend schonmal butterweich @UHD@200%. Aber wenn das mit den Japano Titeln so weiter geht muss ich wohl doch mal Richtung PS5 schielen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Oktober 2020)

Cuphead.
Schöner, auf alt gemachter Shooter.
Knochenhart - 3 mal tot - GAME OVER.


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Oktober 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gerade habe ich mir Persona 4 zugelegt. Laufen tut es wenig überraschend schonmal butterweich @UHD@200%. Aber wenn das mit den Japano Titeln so weiter geht muss ich wohl doch mal Richtung PS5 schielen.



Ich habe bisher nur Persona 5 gespielt und das finde ich genial. Von daher sollte ich 4 wohl irgendwann mal nachholen


----------



## Olstyle (17. Oktober 2020)

Gibt's gerade minimal reduziert bei Steam, also ab auf den PoS damit   .


----------



## chill_eule (17. Oktober 2020)

Joa, AoE3: DE nicht wahr?


----------



## 700RRaptor (17. Oktober 2020)

51 Worldwide Games - auf der Switch


----------



## sensit1ve_ (18. Oktober 2020)

Hades, Dead Cells & Diabotical


----------



## Two-Face (25. Oktober 2020)

_Max Payne 3_.
Weiß nicht was ich sagen soll - einfach nur geil. 

Nachdem das Game ja damals von vielen kritisiert wurde, bin ich sehr positiv überrascht. Bin jetzt bei meinem vierten Durchgang, das Spiel ist wirklich sehr hart, aber es macht immernoch Spaß. Von MP1 und 2 konnte man das nicht unbedingt behaupten, die hat man nach ein, zweimal Durchspielen wieder weggelegt.^^


----------



## Olstyle (25. Oktober 2020)

Neben den X Stunden Persona habe ich mir Wreckfest als Abwechslung geleistet(gerade bei Steam etwas reduziert). Die MP-Server sind aber etwas verwirrend. Da wollen doch tatsächlich gefühlt mehr als 50% "clean racing". Haben die den Spieletitel nicht gelesen? 
Die ersten zwei Rennen wurde ich dann auch fix gekickt bis ich das Kleingedruckte überhaupt Mal gelesen habe.


----------



## Rizzard (26. Oktober 2020)

Hab gestern einen neuen Dark Souls 3 Durchlauf begonnen.
Der Letzte dürfte 2-3 Jahre her sein. Auch wenn ich es schon zig mal durchgespielt habe, weis ich doch so einiges nicht mehr.
Bin schon gespannt was auf den Servern noch so los ist. Invasiert wird man nachwievor noch regelmäßig.^^


----------



## RNG_AGESA (26. Oktober 2020)

_Wolfenstein Youngblood Deluxe _stürzt immer wieder ab an der selben stelle. grundlos
_Forza 7_ stürzt immer wieder ab an der selben aufgabe

und ich so: waaaas?!


----------



## chill_eule (29. Oktober 2020)

Grad die F.E.A.R. Platinum Edition bei GoG ausgegraben  
Im Anschluss dann direkt der Nachfolger mit den Add-ons.
Teil 3 gibt es leider noch nicht bei GoG


----------



## DARPA (30. Oktober 2020)

*Ancestors: The Humankind Odyssey*

Bin durch Zufall drauf gestoßen und gestern bei Steam geholt. Man spielt Affen auf dem Weg zur Menschwerdung. Also vor 10 Mio. Jahren.

Habs erst ne halbe Stunde angetestet aber das beste war schon ein Satz im Intro:
"Viel Glück, von uns wirst du nicht viel Hilfe bekommen." 

Hab direkt die Hardcore Variante gewählt, ohne HUD und ohne Tutorial. Man bekommt auch keine Ziele oder so eingeblendet, sondern muss sich von seinen Sinnen und Instinkten leiten lassen.
Kann grad überhaupt nicht einschätzen, was mich noch erwarten wird. Bin gespannt.

Und außerdem ist man nen Affe im Urwald und kann sich frei bewegen, auf Bäume klettern und rum jumpen. Wer wollte das nicht schon immer mal sein


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Oktober 2020)

Ich spiele aktuell Watch Dogs Legion. Mir gefällt es bisher. Auch das Rekrutierungsfeature finde ich gelungen. Ich hoffe nur, dass Ubi mich nicht wieder irgendwann mit zu viel belanglosem Openworld-Füllstoff erschlägt.


----------



## Painkiller (2. November 2020)

Bin am WE mit Ghost of Tsushima fertig geworden. Genau so muss ein gutes Open World-Game sein! Nicht wahr, Ubisoft? 

Der Titel war wirklich grandios und ich hoffe die Entscheidung am Schluss hat einen Einfluss auf Teil 2. Ähnlich wie damals bei Mass Effect. Das wäre der Hammer!


----------



## chill_eule (7. November 2020)

F.E.A.R. konnte mich doch nicht so recht abholen, ist einfach zu alt.

Nächster Versuch:

Red Alert 3 + AddonOn 

fast-paced, oldschool und auch lustige RTS action

Inklusive "Hikaru Sulu"! (George Takei) 

-> https://cnc.fandom.com/wiki/Emperor_Yoshiro

+ "Natasha" und "Dasha" 

PS: Einen mega geilen Soundtrack nicht zu vergessen 
PPS: alt+tab mag das Spiel gar nicht ^^


----------



## Rolk (17. November 2020)

Habe jetzt auch mal *Dark Souls 3* angefangen. Also zum ersten mal, nicht den zweiten oder dritten Durchgang.^^
Eigentlich hätte ich erwartet das ich gleich wieder hinwerfe, weil zu schwer und der Zahn der Zeit schon zu sehr nagt. Bisher läufts aber noch relativ gut und macht Spaß. Grafisch sieht es mit ordentlich aufgedrehtem Downsampling sogar recht nett aus. Gehört in der Hinsicht wohl zu den Spielen die gut altern.

Ansonsten immer mal wieder eine Runde *Dirt 5*. Ich bin eigentlich absolut kein Rennfahrer, aber alle paar Jahre mal ein guter Arcade-Racer macht schon Laune. Bis auf diese Kommentatoren zwischen den Rennen und ganz seltenen Events, die mir aus diversen Gründen absolut nicht liegen, habe ich  an dem Spiel auch nichts zu meckern.


----------



## Olstyle (21. November 2020)

*Persona 4 Golden* hab ich gerade mit dem "real golden ending" beendet. 80 Stunden storydriven RPG mit Visual Novel Einschlag ohne echte Füller. 9/10 wenn einen die aufpolierte PS2 Grafik stört, sonst eher 10/10


----------



## kero81 (22. November 2020)

Skyrim mit massig Mods. Echt wahnsinn wie gut das heute aussehen kann. Vielleicht spiel ich es ja endlich mal durch.


----------



## Anthropos (22. November 2020)

kero81 schrieb:


> Skyrim mit massig Mods. Echt wahnsinn wie gut das heute aussehen kann. Vielleicht spiel ich es ja endlich mal durch.


Viel Glück! Habe mehr Zeit mit modden als mit zocken verbracht.  Aber ich hab es tatsächlich geschafft mal durchzuspielen!

Ich zocke zurzeit Hitman 2.


----------



## RavionHD (22. November 2020)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Viel Glück! Habe mehr Zeit mit modden als mit zocken verbracht.  Aber ich hab es tatsächlich geschafft mal durchzuspielen!
> 
> Ich zocke zurzeit Hitman 2.


Hitman 2 habe ich gerade durchgespielt, das ist echt ein Top Spiel gewesen, macht sehr viel Spaß.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. November 2020)

Wie üblich spiele ich immer mehrere Spiele parallel, je nach Lust und Laune (also wenn ich überhaupt noch wirklich zocke). Und werde dadurch nie mit irgendwas fertig 

Aktuell: SWTOR (vor 8 oder 9 Jahren das erste Mal gezockt, lange Pause gemacht, derzeit wieder richtig Freude dran, 8/10, in Bezug auf die Story und den Großteil des Contents auch Single-Player-geeignet), War Thunder, World of Warships, Anno 1404, Detroit: Become Human (grandioser spielbarer Film), Star Wars: Squadrons (ich finde nur die Steuerung mit M+Kb oder schlichtem Joystick nicht überzeugend - brauche wohl echt mal n XBox-Gamepad) und Raft (nur mit nem Kumpel).


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (30. November 2020)

Seit längerem mal wieder ETS2. Aktuell mit ProMods-Map und paar anderen Mods.


----------



## Olstyle (30. November 2020)

Mass Effect 1. Echt unglaublich dass das schon so alt ist. Mit MEUITM macht es immernoch was her und vom Storytelling fragt man sich sowieso was die Konkurrenz das letzte Jahrzehnt gemacht hat.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Dezember 2020)

Danach habe ich festgestellt dass ich Jade Empire auch vor Jahren auf den POS befördert hatte (und ausserdem meinen Urlaub begonnen). Echt krass wie viel älter das grafisch wirkt, nicht nur in der 3D Grafik sondern auch im UI, obwohl zwischen JE und ME nur zwei Jahre liegen (auf dem PC sogar nur eins). Die XB360/PS3 Generation war echt ein unglaublicher Sprung.
Inhaltlich trotzdem ein Top-Spiel, aber hier wäre ein Remake tatsächlich Mal eine Idee.


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Dezember 2020)

Immortals Fenyx Rising

Tolles Openworld Game im Stil von Zelda mit einem Mix aus Geschicklichkeit, Kampf und Rätseln. Kann ich sehr empfehlen.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Dezember 2020)

Jade Empire habe ich mittlerweile beendet (Urlaub im Lockdown, ist aber auch nicht besonders lang). Insgesamt 8/10. Ein gutes klassisches BioWare Spiel, aber mir kamen die Nebencharaktere z.T. etwas zu kurz. Nicht nur was Nebenstorys an geht sondern auch die Tatsache dass man zu jeder Zeit nur einen einzigen davon mitführen darf welcher dann im Support Modus 0 Schläge verteilt sondern sich komplett meditierend in die Ecke verzieht.

Nun darf Horizon:ZD zeigen ob die Patches erfolgreich waren und ich mir aus gutem Grund eine neue GPU besorgt hatte. CP:2077 darf erstmal reifen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Dezember 2020)

Bloodborne

Hoffe, dass dieses Meisterwerk mal einen PS5 Patch oder ne PC-Version bekommt. Die 30fps/fhd sind schon hart an der Grenze des Erträglichen. Dafür macht die düstere Lovecraft-Atmosphäre im viktorianischen Stil und der gewohnt erbarmungslose Soulslike-Schwierigkeitsgrad alles wett.


----------



## beastyboy79 (14. Dezember 2020)

GTA V

bisher nur auf der Konsole (PS3) gespielt, ist ja auf PC ein echter Augenöffner, wenn man die PS3-Version dagegen hält bzw. das Releasedatum der PC-Version. Tennis und Golf sind ja solche Zeitdiebe


----------



## Syllub (14. Dezember 2020)

Bioshock Infinite

Die Serie ist irgendwie komplett an mir vorbeigegangen. 21:9 - max settings und in Butterweich, das Spiel sieht schon echt gut aus 
Bin aber gefühlt noch am Anfang, mal sehen wie es sich entwickelt.


----------



## Micha0208 (14. Dezember 2020)

Project Wingman

Spaßige Luftkämpfe, eher arcade als komplexe Simulation. Trotzdem spaßig und gute Unterstützung für Joysticks/Hotas.
Für zwischendurch echt eine Empfehlung. Grafisch absolut in Ordnung und sehr gute Performance.

meine Wertung: 7/10


----------



## Da_Obst (15. Dezember 2020)

Dann hier mal ein paar Spiele welche bei mir so laufen/liefen.
Zuerst meine Dauerbrenner:

Trackmania 2 Canyon: (Arcade Racer - Time Trial) || Steam


Spoiler: Beschreibung



Das Spiel ist von Nadeo/Ubisoft und wurde 2011 released. Unter Trackmania 2 gibt es neben Canyon noch Stadium, Valley und Lagoon. Damit sind die "Umgebungen" gemeint in welchen das Spiel stattfindet, diese unterscheiden sich hauptsächlich durch Streckenelemente und das vorgegebene Fahrzeug. Canyon ist in ein sandiges Offroad-Geschehen eingebettet und hält einen Sportwagen vor. Die Streckenelemente sind vorrangig Rennstrecken und Loopings/Schanzen/Tunnel. Das Fahrverhalten ist eher indirekt mit einem Teilfokus auf Driften.

Es hält sich sehr simpel, hat aber eine ordentliche Lernkurve intus, wenn man sich darauf einlässt. Dadurch, dass sich eine recht hartnäckige Community herausgebildet hat stehen sehr viele Custom-Maps zur Verfügung auf welchen man im SP, sowie MP antreten kann. Das Gameplay besteht ausschließlich aus dem Lenken eines Fahrzeuges über einen, zumeist linearen Streckenabschnitt und verlangt nach dem erreichen einer bestmöglichen Strecken-(/Runden-) Zeit.

Unter anderem bietet das Spiel auch die Möglichkeit selber Strecken in einem (sehr guten) Editor zu erstellen, das eigene Auto mit einer individuellen Lackierung zu versehen und lokalen MP via LAN/Splitscreen. In der Community gibt es Ranglisten und Events in welchen man sich behaupten kann, gegeben dem Fall, dass man die Zeit und den Ehrgeiz aufbringen kann/möchte.

Da es sich schon um ein recht altes Spiel handelt ist die Performance auf aktueller HW sehr gut. Mit meinem 3900X laufe ich erst ab ~150FPS in ein CPU-Limit. So ziemlich jede aktuelle GraKa sollte mit den höchsten Einstellungen in QHD zumindest das CPU-Limit überflügeln können. Nadeo hat vor nicht allzu langer Zeit MSAA nachgereicht, davor war nur FXAA verfügbar. Schon auf zweiter Stufe wird das Bild sehr viel ruhiger, zieht dafür aber ordentlich Leistung womit man kaum noch auf 144FPS kommt, zumindest mit meiner N10-Kartoffel.

Was mir an dem Spiel gut gefällt:
Tolle und teils sehr abgedrehte Strecken mit unheimlichen Speed und kniffligen Stunts.
Sehr gutes Fahrgefühl (wenn man sich an das Handling gewöhnt hat).
Großartige Langzeitmotivation.
Tolle Soundkulisse.

Was mir nicht so gut gefällt:
"Randstein-Bug" der einen aus der Bahn werfen kann.
Sporadisches Texturflimmern.
Clipping Fehler (Selten).





Spoiler: Screenshots






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wertung: 9/10

Rising Storm 2: Vietnam (MP - FPS) || Steam


Spoiler: Beschreibung



Das Spiel ist von Antimatter Games / Tripwire Interactive und wurde 2017 released.
Es handelt sich um einen Multiplayer Shooter im FPS Stil, welcher den Vietnam-Krieg zum Thema hat und vom Spielprinzip her an BF2 angelehnt ist, allerdings gibt es keine Bodenfahrzeuge/Boote, nur Helikopter.

Je nach Fraktion spielt man also hauptsächlich als Bodentruppe und kann zwischen verschiedenen Klassen auswählen. Neben den üblichen Einheiten (Kugelfutter / Aufklärer / Scharfschütze / MG-Jonny / Grenadier) gibt es noch eigene Klassen für die jeweiligen Squadleader und Piloten. Auch gibt es einen Funker, dessen grundlegende Aufgabe die Unterstützung des Commanders ist, welcher auch als Einheit am Spielfeld eingesetzt wird.

Das klassische Spielgeschehen ist der Eroberungsmodus (Conquest) in welchem man mit Unterstützung aller Klassen Flaggen einnimmt und hält, während die Tickets (Anzahl der möglichen Respawns vom gesamten Team) wegbröckeln. Es gibt noch andere Modi welche ich aber mal außen vor lasse, da die eher einen Twist zu "Eroberung" darstellen.

Das Spiel hat einen sehr starken Fokus auf Teamplay und ist äußerst anspruchsvoll. Man muss sehr viel Zeit investieren um "reinzukommen" und mit sämtlichen Elementen vertraut zu werden. Im Gegensatz zu BF, welches mittlerweile einen ausgeprägten Hang zu Arcade-Gameplay hat, schafft RS2V eher einen guten Mix aus Spielspaß und SIM. Sprich, mit einem gut gezieltem Schuss beißt ein Gegner (oder man selbst) in's Gras. Damit wird die Kommunikation mit dem Team unerlässlich, als einsamer Wolf wird man hier kaum Spaß haben. Wenn man die üble Keule ist, dann kann man in Alleingängen durchaus was reißen, da gehört dann aber auch eine ordentliche Portion Glück dazu.

Das Spiel ist zwar noch recht jung, wurde aber leider auf Basis der UE3 aufgezogen. Daher ist die Performance nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Mit meinem System habe ich konstant das CPU-Limit an der Backe und schaffe es kaum 120FPS zu halten. Da man sehr viele Custom-Maps zur Verfügung hat (welche meist nur schlecht optimiert sind) beobachtet man häufig starke Einbrüche der Bildrate - Fiese Ruckler und Hänger sind aber recht selten. Was die GPU anbelangt, da sollte so ziemlich jede aktuelle Karte gute Performance liefern. Meine N10 langweilt sich mit QHD/Max. Settings.

Was mir gut gefällt:
Tolles Mapdesign (Beziehe mich auf die offiziellen Maps.)
Großartiges Gameplay mit gutem Feedback.
Sehr fordernd, aber auch sehr befriedigend wenn man einen Erfolg erzielt.

Was mir nicht gut gefällt:
Nur FXAA als Kantenglättung, was man hier aber mit DSR/VSR gut erschlagen kann.





Spoiler: Screenshots






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wertung: 8.5/10

Risk of Rain 2 (Roguelike - TPS) || Steam


Spoiler: Beschreibung



Das Spiel ist von Hopoo Games / Gearbox und dieses Jahr als Release-Fassung herausgekommen.
Man bekommt hier einen Third-Person Shooter vorgesetzt welcher im Roguelike-Gewand daherkommt. Das Spielprinzip ist recht simpel: Man wählt einen Charakter und startet auf einer Stage (Level) wo man Gegner umnietet um Kohle zu sammeln. Diese Kohle kann man in Upgrades (Items) investieren um die Gegner effizienter abmurksen zu können oder die eigenen Überlebenschancen zu steigern. Um zur nächsten Stage zu kommen startet man einen Teleporter, welcher sich aber eine Zeit lang aufladen muss. In dieser Phase spawnt ein Boss-Gegner welcher besiegt werden muss um den aufgeladenen Teleporter dann aktivieren zu können.

Damit ist man dann im Shoot/Loot/Teleport-Loop gefangen und handelt sich von Stage zu Stage. Wenn man stirbt findet man sich im Charakter-Auswahlmenü wieder und fängt von ganz vorne wieder an - Roguelike halt.
Das besondere an dem Spiel sind die Items von denen es eine ganze Menge gibt. Beispielsweise findet man Spritzen welche die Angriffsgeschwindigkeit erhöhen, oder Medikits welche die Heilung verbessern. So gut wie alle Items lassen sich quasi endlos stapeln, damit steht einem die Möglichkeit offen quasi übermächtig zu werden.

Je länger man im Spiel ist, desto schwieriger wird es - Die Gegner machen mehr Schaden, halten mehr aus und spawnen in immer größeren Gruppen. Daher muss man auch ein Auge darauf haben nicht zu lange auf einer Stage zu verweilen bevor man den Teleporter startet. Die Items findet man in Kisten, welche auf der Stage verteilt sind, nach dem Besiegen des Teleporter-Bosses bekommt man von diesem auch ein Item. Weiters sind die Items dann noch in Seltenheitsgrade unterteilt (Weiß/Grün/Rot), es gibt Items welche man nur von Teleporter-Events bekommt, Lunar-Items die nur in einer speziellen Stage oder in "Mondknospen" (Spezielle Kisten) zu bekommen sind und Utility-Items welche einem eine spezielle Fähigkeit verleihen.

Auch wenn sich das jetzt vermutlich recht flach anhört hat das Spiel einen ordentlichen Tiefgang. Es gibt neben den üblichen Stages auf welchen man den "Teleporter-Run" macht noch weitere "Sonder-Stages" mit Herausforderungen. Vor allem aber steckt eine recht strategische Komponente drinnen, weil man immer im Auge haben muss wie man mit der Kohle und den Items haushaltet und welche Risiken man eingeht, es gilt halt:
No Risk - No Rain. 

Man kann rein im SP spielen, sich aber auch mit bis zu drei weiteren Kollegen in's Geschehen stürzen was m.E. viel spaßiger ist. Der MP läuft rein über's Inet ab und eine Person hostet - Leider gibt es keine Host-Migration. Der Host sollte also mit stabilem OC und zuverlässiger Leitung unterwegs sein.

Zur Performance: Ab einem gewissen Punkt hämmert das Spiel den Prozzi in Grund und Boden. Die Effekte und verkreuzten Abhängigkeiten der Items untereinander, sowie das massive Gegner-Aufkommen nehmen so übel Überhand, dass auch ein 10900k die Beine streckt und man stellenweise mit ~30FPS unterwegs ist. Allerdings ist man da dann nur mehr einen klitzekleinen Fehler vom Tod entfernt - man leidet also nicht lange. Aus Sicht der GPU ist alles in trockenen Tüchern, ich glaub dass alles ab einer 750Ti reiner Overkill sein dürfte. Investiert lieber in die CPU wenn euch das Spiel taugt.

Was mir gut gefällt:
Außerordentliche Langzeitmotivation durch die unzähligen Item-Kombos.
Unheimlich toll umgesetztes Gameplay mit sehr direktem Feedback.
Eine ordentliche Auswahl an Charakteren die für sich sehr originell/individuell sind.
Tolles Leveldesign welches, unabhängig vom Fortschritt gut greift.
Richtig guter Soundtrack.

Was mir nicht gut gefällt:
Fähigkeiten von Charakteren werden mit Achievements freigeschalten - manche sind wirklich sehr, sehr knackig.
Zu kleiner Map-Pool - da muss mehr her (kann aber verstehen, dass das nicht von heute auf morgen geht).





Spoiler: Screenshots






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wertung: 9.5/10



Hier nun, was ich sonst so gezockt habe:

Mafia: Definitive Edition (SP - TPS) || Steam


Spoiler: Beschreibung



Als ich noch jung&knackig war hatte ich weder einen Rechner der großartig zum zocken getaugt hat, noch das Geld dafür um mir 'ne Menge Spiele kaufen zu können. Mein Lichtblick war immer, wenn ich im Sommer meinen Onkel besuchen konnte, der hat mir nämlich immer erlaubt beim zocken zuzugucken, manchmal auch selber was spielen zu dürfen. Ein Spiel hat es mir damals unheimlich angetan, das war das erste Mafia. Viele Jahre später habe ich das Original dann selber mal nachgeholt und war immer noch begeistert. Man kann sich also vielleicht vorstellen wie gespannt ich war, als Hangar 13 und 2K ankündigten, dass es ein Remake geben soll.

Üblicherweise kaufe ich Spiele nicht zu Release. Ein gebranntes Kind scheut das Feuer - und Menschenskind, heutzutage brutzeln die Griffel wenn man AAA@Day1 kauft. Da ich Mafia 2 noch recht gut in Erinnerung hatte, bin ich auf die grenzgeniale Idee gekommen Mafia 3 zu Release zu kaufen, der GAU den man sich vorstellen kann...
Naja, Mafia: DE hat es trotzdem wieder geschafft mir die Ratio zu trimmen, hier bin ich nun.

Also, released - gekauft - und? Was das Spiel angeht bin ich gemischter Gefühle, zum einen ist die Story wie erwartet und fesselnd. Man kann also gar nicht die Finger vom Tastenbrett lassen. Allerdings waren doch einige Bugs drinnen, zum Teil game-breaking. Crashes vermiesen die Laune, wenn gerade eine Cutscene über den Monitor flimmert. Und die Performance war unterirdisch. Dazu dann noch dieses grässliche TAA...

Ich hätte einfach warten sollen. Nachdem ich das Spiel durch hatte habe ich die Patches nicht mehr verfolgt. Sollte man nachgebessert haben, werd ich das Spiel in paar Jahren wohl wieder einmal angehen. Euch kann ich nur den Rat geben: Solltet ihr interessiert sein, dann checkt den Zustand ab. Passt alles? -> Go. Ein Erlebnis welches es in sich hat wartet auf euch. 


Wertung: 8.5/10 (Wenn's rund läuft)

Superliminal (SP - FPS) || Steam


Spoiler: Beschreibung



Ein Puzzle-Spiel. Mehr muss man nicht sagen. Oder doch?
Eigentlich war es reiner Zufall, dass mir der Titel auf den Schirm gekommen ist. Es hat einfach interessant ausgesehen und ich hab ein Fable für knifflige Angelegenheiten. In diesem Genre ist es doch recht schwierig noch Sachen zu bringen welche irgendwie "neu" sind - Pillow Castle (Entwickler) hat es aber geschafft mich an den Stuhl zu fesseln.

Was geht also ab? In diesem Spiel spielt man mit der Perspektive - Man findet sich in einer Welt wieder welche nicht den Gesetzen der euklidischen Geometrie folgt. Rätsel sind zumeist rein physikalischer Natur, haben aber immer den Twist, dass man um die Ecke "gucken" muss. Mit optischen Täuschungen und verzerrten Räumen "sieht" man sich einem recht kurzweiligen Abenteuer ausgesetzt welches von Anfang bis Ende immer wieder zu überraschen weiß.

Manche Abschnitte sind für meinen Geschmack zu kurz, andere zu lang geraten. Man kann es aber nie allen recht machen. In das Spiel ist eine Story eingewoben, diese ist aber eher schwer zu greifen und wirkt recht aufgesetzt - Beiwerk also. Vermutlich müsste ich dem Titel noch einen Durchlauf gönnen um da besser durchzublicken.
Insgesamt hat es mir aber schon Spaß gemacht - An ein paar Stellen bin ich gehangen, im Nachhinein hat sich die Lösung als recht einfach herausgestellt. Für Aha-Momente ist also durchaus gesorgt.

Wenn man mit diesem Genre etwas anfangen kann, nur zu, es lohnt sich. Für einen faulen Samstag kann man da schon einen Blick drauf werfen, ich war in etwa vier Stunden durch. 


Wertung: 7.5/10

A Short Hike (SP - Adventure) || Steam


Spoiler: Beschreibung



Ein kleines Schmuckstück zum Entspannen. Hier findet man sich als gefiederter Teenager in einer wundervollen Umgebung wieder um der Tante einen Besuch abzustatten. Diese schickt einen prompt los um den Naturpark Hawk Peak zu erkunden. Anfänglich ist man noch auf der Suche nach einem Signal für's Mobilgerät, doch dann trifft man immer mehr andere Charaktere mit welchen man interagieren/spielen kann. Es macht Spaß die Umgebung zu erkunden, die Dialoge sind gewitzt und tragen einen angenehmen Humor.

Der Grafikstil ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig und die Steuerung nicht die knackigste, darüber kann man aber gut hinwegsehen wenn man sich darauf einlässt. Das Spiel hat es geschafft eine Bindung zu mir aufzubauen. Ich hab mich an meine Kindheit und die unbeschwerte Zeit erinnert gefühlt, welche ich damals in Wald und Wiese verbracht habe, abseits von alltäglicher Hektik und aufmerksamkeits-haschender Technik.

Es ist relativ kurzweilig, lässt aber einen sehr gemächlichen Spielstil zu. Der Fokus liegt vorrangig auf Erkundung und dem Sammeln von Collectives. Wenn man mal eine kleine Erkundungstour durch eine liebevoll gestaltete Welt machen möchte, dann ist das Spiel definitiv einen Blick wert. 


Wertung: 8/10


----------



## sethdiabolos (16. Dezember 2020)

*Mass Effect 3* zusammen mit ALOT-Mod und ALOV für 4K-Texturen und Videos. Noch UI-Scaling-Mod darüber und bessere Beleuchtung und ching, das Spiel schaut lecker aus. Natürlich nicht wie aktuelle Spiele, aber die laufen in UHD auch nicht mit >150 Fps. Wirklich ein tolles Spiel, genauso wie die beiden Vorgänger. Bin auf das so kritisierte Ende gespannt.



Syllub schrieb:


> Bioshock Infinite
> 
> Die Serie ist irgendwie komplett an mir vorbeigegangen. 21:9 - max settings und in Butterweich, das Spiel sieht schon echt gut aus
> Bin aber gefühlt noch am Anfang, mal sehen wie es sich entwickelt.



Es beginnt seicht und entwickelt sich nach und nach zum absolutem Mindfuck. Man sollte unter Umständen aber die beiden Vorgänger kennen, da Infinite eigentlich erst mit den beiden DLCs (Burial at Sea 1+2) zum Abschluss kommt. Diese sind hart mit den Vorgängern verdrahtet.


----------



## chill_eule (16. Dezember 2020)

FU*K! 

Ich hab heut Abend tatsächlich mal CS:GO installiert


----------



## MikolajPL (16. Dezember 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich hab heut Abend tatsächlich mal CS:GO installiert


Und bis fünf Uhr morgens gespielt ...


----------



## chill_eule (16. Dezember 2020)

Ja


----------



## Mr_old_school (19. Dezember 2020)

N´abend Leute,
ich dümpel gerade so rum, gucke auf dem zweiten Bildschirm die Serie Perry Mason.
Spiele nun seit geraumer Zeit die Story von AC Odyssee weiter. Ich merke, ich brauche eine Plan B Variante, um nicht zu eintönig zu agieren.
Was spielt ihr gerade so (außer Cyberpunk und AC Valhalla..)
Beschreibt gerne kurz, was euch am Spiel besonders gefällt (Story (auf Deutsch), Atmosphäre, Sound, Gameplay etc.)
DANKE!


----------



## freddykrueger (19. Dezember 2020)

Zur Zeit Spiele ich mehrere dinge

Hades - 7/10 - https://store.steampowered.com/app/1145360/Hades/

Ein nettes Hack and Slay wo Sterben zum Spielstile gehört man versucht Halt aus den Heiligen Hallen zu flüchten obwohl man andauern stirbt hat man immer bock noch einen Raum weiter zu kommen

Kingdom Reborn - 6/10 - https://store.steampowered.com/app/1307890/Kingdoms_Reborn/

Zocke ich zur Zeit mit einem Kollegen es macht im Multiplayer sehr Viel Spaß quasi einfach sehr entspanntes Siedeln

Airborn Kingdom - 6/10 - https://www.airbornekingdom.com/

Ein Schloss im Himmel was man über die Welt bewegt und ausbaut und Ressourcen Sammelt


----------



## Mr_old_school (20. Dezember 2020)

hi.
habe mir nun bei gog das "Dracula Trilogie" Point and Click Adventure gekauft.
Sprachausgabe soll ja auf Deutsch dabei sein.
Ich bin sehr gespannt.
An sich sind Vampir Filme/Serien nichts für mich.

Falls Ihr weitere Tipps habt für Spiele mit schöner Story (Schön kann auch gruselig/krass/gemein/Drama sein...)
dann gerne nennen.

PS: Games mit engl. Sprachausgabe spiele ich nicht - deutsch muss also sei.

Gruß !!!

Update: erster Teil der Trilogie: *Dracula - The Resurrection*
wo kann ich denn die Grafikeinstellungen abändern?
Das Spiel startet und ich hab das Gefühl die Auflösung ist tatsachlich aus dem Jahr 1800 sonst was..
kann man die irgendwie hoch setzen...?

Update 2: Schade - das Spiel ist für mich nicht angenehm Spielbar - so kann ich es nicht spielen...
Die Zwischensequenzen laufen im Ultra Speed Modus hab - die Auflösung ist eine Katastrophe - im Hauptmenü gibt es kein Einstellungspunkt - um z.b. alles auf höhere Auflösung und max Settings zu stellen.
Schade.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Dezember 2020)

@Mr_old_school Meine Lieblingsadventure sind die "The Longest Journey" Spiele, also TLJ, TLJreamfall und Dreamfall Chapters. Das erste Dreamfall ist immernoch recht ansehnlich und Chapters sowieso ein neuerer Titel. Das Original TLJ ist dagegen schon was älter mit vorgerenderten Hintergründen etc.
Sind auch alle lokalisiert worden.
Das vor längerer Zeit mal vorgeschlagene Detroit:Become Human hattest du mal getestet?(gibt das Intro als Demo)

@Topic:
Horizon ist mittlerweile technisch absolut sauber, sieht dabei wunderschön aus und hat imo genau den richtigen Umfang. Gerade im Vergleich mit den beiden AC:O ist es eben nicht zuu groß sondern auch die Mehrfach-Aufgaben wie Longnecks/Langhälse und Cauldrons gibt es eben nicht zuu oft und unterscheiden sich auch immer etwas voneinander. 
Ich nähere mich aktuell mit Level 33 und ähnlich vielen Spielstunden dem Punkt dass nur noch im DLC Gebiet viel zu tun ist.


----------



## Mr_old_school (20. Dezember 2020)

Hi @Olstyle ; Danke Dir für den Tipp. habe alle drei Games bei gog gefunden.
Dort steht beim Spiel "*The Longest Journey*" Sprache Englisch und Polnisch
- Schade - keine deutsche Fassung - gibt es grundsätzlich nicht?
beim Nachfolger Spiel "*Dreamfall: The Longest Journey*" steht Deutsch (Sprache/Texte)
beim dritten Teil "*Dreamfall Chapters: The Final Cut*" steht Deutsch (Sprache/Texte)
weitere Spiele davon sind erschienen bisher?
DANKE für weitere Hilfe!

= vielleicht gibt es ja sogar super HD Mods, für Grafik und Video Szenen - damit es besser aussieht, das Spiel.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Dezember 2020)

Zur Sprachausgabe: Es gab TLJ auf jeden Fall auf Deutsch, allerdings heißt das nicht zwangsweise dass die GoG Version auch den deutschen Ton hat.
Zu Nachfolgern: Ragnar(Autor und Chefentwickler der Reihe) will vorerst keine weiteren TLJ Spiele machen. Es gibt also die drei und vorerst sind auch nicht mehr zu erwarten. Das letzte Spiel von seiner Schmiede war Draugen (relativ kurzer aber durchaus Spielenswerter "Walking Simulator"). 
Zur Optik: TLJ ist einfach alt, das kann man nicht anders sagen, die Story ist aber auch etwas von Dreamfall abgesetzt so dass man es bei akuten Augenkrebbefall auch überspringen kann (man verpasst halt eines wenn nicht DAS beste Adventure der späten 90er überhaupt). Dreamfall profitiert ganz gut wenn man Auflösung, AF und AA hoch schraubt. Chapters ist eines der schönsten Adventures überhaupt, das übertrifft nur Quantic Dreams, wenn man ihre Interaktiven Filme denn Adventures nennen will (mir gefallen sie sehr).


----------



## kero81 (21. Dezember 2020)

Im Moment viel Cyberpunk, ansonsten Song of Horror und Get Even.


----------



## Rolk (21. Dezember 2020)

Da bei meinen anderen Spielen langsam eine gewisse Übersättigung eintritt  habe ich *Resident Evil 3* dazwischen geschoben. Soweit ganz ok, aber ein Steuerungsbug hat mich mehrfach fast zur Weißglut getrieben. Es gestaltet sich etwas schwierig vor der Nemesis davon zu laufen, wenn die Kamera in eine Richtung einfriert und sich Jill nur noch zu  so einer Art langsamen Schleichschritt bewegen und auch nicht mehr drehen lässt.^^
Das lief dann meistens darauf hinaus das ich einen Schlag abbekommen habe und danach lief es wieder, falls Jill noch dazu noch in der Lage war.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (21. Dezember 2020)

FF7 Remake vor einer Woche beendet. Vor ein paar Tagen Persona 5 Royal angefangen.


----------



## Mr_old_school (23. Dezember 2020)

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? ich möchte gerne beim Spiel "*Disco Elysium*" quasi Hilfe einbringen, so dass ich genug Geld habe und die Werte/Attribute/Fähigkeiten alle voll sind. Danke für Tipps. Ich hatte selbst ein File gefunden, was man bei Cheat Engine nutzten soll, aber das ist nicht kompatibel mit dem aktuellen Disco Elysium. Danke Euch!


----------



## Mr_old_school (24. Dezember 2020)

"*Disco Elysium*"

Hallo in die Runde!
Frage: weiß jemand, ob es irgendwo News gibt, ob es ggf. eine deutsche Vertonung geben wird? oder ob jemand weiß, ob es eine Art Abstimmung irgendwo gibt, wo man ggf. wählen kann: Welche andere Vertonung als Englisch wünscht ihr euch? = so wie das ja im Ursprung bei den Textübersetzungen lief. Da konnte man auch sich melden. Danke Euch. Weil ich würde es gerne spielen, wenn alles vertont ist ( und auf Deutsch)
z.b. die englische Vertonung des Jungen im Hinterhof finde ich furchtbar - bekam sofort Kopfschmerzen, als ich den hörte (spiele mit Kopfhörern.)


----------



## Olstyle (24. Dezember 2020)

Da müsste sich schon ein Publisher finden der das in die Hand nimmt. Wie du ja selbst bemerkt hast ist selbst die englische Vertonung eher zweitklassig.


----------



## Mr_old_school (26. Dezember 2020)

*"Cyberpunk 2077"*

Hallo,

also ich (39 Jahre alt) habe nun auch mal das Spiel mit Version 1.06 am PC angespielt. Mir gefällt es bisher nicht so gut. Für mich wirkt es wie ein Zusammenschmeißen von Watch Dogs, Assassins Creed und Far Cry.
Mir gefällt das Spiel bisher nicht so gut. Schade, aber Geschmäcker sind verschieden.

Dazu kommt die bisher bekannten Dinge wie in der Luft schwebende Waffen, nicht aufsammelbare Items usw. - Die Grafik finde ich auch nicht so "extrem" gut, wie ich vielleicht durch frühere Berichte gedacht habe, wie sie sein wird. Für mich wirkt das Spiel schlicht wie ein Mix aus den drei Spielen (unter anderem) und nicht ausgereift.

Im Epilog z.b. hat mich sehr gestört, dass die Leute, die man in dem kleinen Büro ansprechen kann, bevor man seine Papiere zeigen soll, um durch die Straßensperre zu kommen ( Wenn man zu Spielbeginn "Nomade" wählt)
= dass man die Stimme hört, wie die Leute einem was sagen, aber die Lippen der Gesichter bewegen sich gar nicht.

Ich hätte gedacht, dass das angeblich so tolle Spiel, da besser programmiert ist, so dass es sich authentischer anfühlt, wenn man mit Leuten spricht, egal ob Hauptkollege oder durch den Flur laufen und dort bei den Leuten auf X für Reden klickt.

Wie gesagt, ich hatte gedacht, die Grafik sieht auffallend authentischer aus, die Spielmechanik wirkt ausgereifter und kein auf Adrenalin gepumpter Mix aus den genannten Spielen. Ich dachte, das Spiel zeigt eine gewisse Reife. Ich wünsche dennoch allen viel Spaß am Spiel - ich lege es (erstmal) weg.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe *Cyberpunk* seit heute durch, und bin aufgrund diverser Schwächen und Bugs momentan auch eher enttäuscht.
Die Hauptstory ist zwar durchaus interessant und hat mir auch Spaß gemacht. Allerdings ist die Openworld äußerst inkonsistent simuliert und das Spiel ist an allen Ecken und Enden sehr unfertig. Dazu kommen Schwächen bei den Gameplay Mechaniken, dumme Gegner KI und noch dümmere NPCs (Passanten).

Rein für die Hauptstory würde ich 8/10 geben.

Für das gesamte Spiel im derzeitigen Zustand und den diversen Schwächen allerdings nur 6/10.

CDPR hat es mMn bisher leider nicht geschafft, mit CP einen durchweg gelungenen Toptitel abzuliefern. Schade.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe *Horizon Zero Dawn* gerade abgeschlossen. Hab sogar quasi alle Nebenquests und Errands(keine Ahnung wie das übersetzt wurde, "Aufgaben"?) die ich finden konnte gemacht so dass ich anscheinend zu den 9% Steam Nutzern gehöre die volle Unterstützung bei Endkampf hatten. Nur die Blumen/Figuren/Farben-Sammelei und die Jagdgründe haben mich nicht soo sehr motiviert. In Summe waren das 55 Stunden spannende Geschichten, knackige Kämpfe (zumindest für meine Verhältnisse auf normalem Schwierigkeitsgrad) und wunderschöne Landschaft. Alles in allem eine 9,5/10. Die letzten 0,5 hätte es für etwas glaubwürdiger NPCs gegeben die z.B. nicht Tag und Nacht immer am selben Ort rumstehen (verbunden mit der Möglichkeit aktiv zwischen Tag und Nacht zu wechseln).
Das Setting hat mich übrigens ein bisschen an *Enslaved: Odyssey to the West *erinnert, falls das überhaupt jemand kennt.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Dezember 2020)

Oh ja, Horizon. Ich glaube, mittlerweile habe ich es 4x durchgespielt. Eines meiner Lieblingsspiele. Die Entwickler haben da wirklich fast alles fast perfekt auf den Punkt gebracht, inklusive einer spannenden Story.


----------



## chill_eule (27. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin grad dabei die 1000h in C:S zu knacken 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bis Ende des Jahres schaff ich das wohl


----------



## Timerle (27. Dezember 2020)

FIFA und Call of Duty BlackOps ColdWar


----------



## Olstyle (27. Dezember 2020)

Erster Zwischenstand *Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order *ist dass ich das GPU OC (einfach nur OC Scanner Setting bei sogar reduziertem PT) auf Werkstakt zurückstellen musste weil ansonsten nach einer Zwischensequenz zuverlässig Windows komplett abgeschmiert ist. Wohlgemerkt die selben Einstellungen die 55 Stunden Horizon stable waren ohne auch nur ein flickern, aber wen man in die Richtung googlet mussten manche sogar unter Werkstakt gehen um Fällen Order stabil zu bekommen.  
In dem Kletterpassagen erinnert es mich bis jetzt an Prince of Persia. Die Kampfszenen waren noch eher übersichtlich, spielen sich aber auf jeden Fall spannend wenn man sich die komische Healthbar (Dauer-aktiver einsamer grüner Strich halbmittig im Bild, wer hat denn sowas designed?) weggemoddet hat .


----------



## Mr_old_school (29. Dezember 2020)

*Metro Exodus Gold Edition* bei "gog" für von russischen Rubel umgerechnet 9,88 Euro
ist das Spiel (Gold Edition) das wert? ist die story dumpf backen oder wirklich gut? die Sound Atmosphäre?
die deutsche Synchro? muss man die Stories zu allen Metro Vorgängern wissen? ist Metro Exodus der aktuellste Teil?
ich überlege es jetzt zu kaufen und los zu legen.
Leider wurde ich bei meinen letzten Games zu sehr enttäuscht, daher wollt ich nun Euch mal vorab fragen.


----------



## Painkiller (29. Dezember 2020)

Metro kann ich sowohl als Romanreihe als auch als Videospiel uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Die Metro Game Reihe besteht im Moment aus drei Titel:

Metro: 2033 Redux
Metro: Last Light Redux
Metro: Exodus

Ich empfehle alle drei Teile zu spielen. In meinen Augen sind das wirklich gute Titel die auch optisch eine gute Figur machen!  Bei Steam gibt es gerade das Metro-Bundle für 32€ im Angebot. 

Wenn du neben den drei Hauptromanen und Spielen noch tiefer in die Welt von Metro eintauchen willst, dann kannst du dir auch mal die Roman-Ableger davon anschauen: 

Klar haben sie nicht das hohe Niveau der drei Hauptteile, aber dennoch hat es Spaß gemacht sie zu lesen. 

Und so wie man es von Dmitry Glukhovsky heraushört sind die Ableger sogar Canon: Dmitry Glukhovskys METRO 2033 Universum - Das Metro-Universum

Bis jetzt gibt es neun deutschprachige Ableger:

- Die Reise ins Licht
- Das Marmorne Paradies
- Piter
- Die Reise in die Dunkelheit
- Im Tunnel
- Die Wurzeln des Himmels 
- Hinter dem Horizont
- Das Erbe der Ahnen
- In die Sonne

Der Buchhändler deines Vertrauens sollte die dir bestellen können. Oder du kaufst sie via Amazon.de

---------------------
@ Topic
Im Moment spiel ich auf der PS5 immer noch Assassins Creed: Valhalla, Watch_Dogs: Legion und World of Warships: Legends. 

Gestern ist mir aber in Youtube ein Spiel untergekommen, das ich gerne mal mit euch teilen würde. Ich guck viele Mod-Videos und Let´s Plays von Sins of a Solar Empire, Hearts of Iron IV etc. dadurch hat der Youtube-Algorithmus mir wahrscheinlich den Titel vorgeschlagen. Das Game nennt sich Falling Frontier, und wirkt auf mich wie eines der ambitioniertesten Indie-Projekte die ich jemals gesehen habe. Die Grafik ist jetzt schon der Knaller und das Gameplay wirkt auch sehr interessant, aber seht selbst: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cuE6gveOJMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Early Access startet im Juni 2020. Bin mega gespannt drauf. Ich warte schon lange auf ein neues Weltraum RTS.


----------



## Mr_old_school (30. Dezember 2020)

@Painkiller : Danke Dir sehr für deinen Post. Prima!!!
.....
habe alle drei Titel gestern gegönnt. und dann Teil 1 Metro 2033 Redux begonnen.
Ich schleiche wie ein Opa langsam umher, sauge alles an Gesprächen und kleinsten Details auf.
herrlich. Endlich habe ich mal wieder Spaß an einem Spiel.
Gruß!

PS: ich besitze die drei Teile als Hörbuch Fassung. Habe die ersten 2-3 Minuten reingehört, bevor ich das Spiel Metro 2033 Redux gestartet hatte. "Leider" gefällt mir die Stimmer des Sprechers nicht so ( im Hörbuch). Aber zum Glück fesselt mich das Spiel bisher sehr. Wie gesagt, ich laufe überall seeeehr langsam umher ( z.b. in der Metro Station wo all die Leute sind)

* Update 'Problem !
Leute, war kurz Essen, komme zum PC zurück, das Game war eingefroren, nix ging mehr.
nur Neustart via strg+alt+Entf. Tasten und Neustart ( weil Prozess beenden nicht half)
..
Nach PC Neustart, gog neu gestartet und das Spiel: Fehlermeldung erscheint:
"Previous launch was unsuccessful. Would you like to start in safemode?
= egal was ich wähle, spiel startet ganz kurz, dann bin ich zurück auf dem Desktop, nix gehtt.
Spiel unten in der Taskleiste zu sehen, anklicken, Bild öffnet sich, bleibt schwarz

Was ist da los?

wieso geht es einwandfrei und nun auf einmal das? Wer kann mir helfen?

Grafikkarte-Treiber - aktuell
DirectX - aktuell
Physics Treiber - aktuell
bei gog auf Reparieren gewählt, dann Spiel Neustart - gleiche Effekt wie oben beschrieben.

bei google gesucht, dort nur Tipps via Steam gefunden, komme da leider nicht weiter..

Mist

------

Moin zusammen,

das Problem lösen können (zum Glück). Wie? folgendes:
Pfad: G:\Program Files (x86)\GOG Galaxy\Games\Metro 2033 Redux
dort habe ich das File "*user.cfg*" entfernt ( zur Sicherheit auf einem anderen Laufwerk erstmal abgelegt)
anschl. das Spiel ganz normal gestartet, via dem GOG Galaxy Tool. (Version 2.0.35)
Fazit: Spiel startet wieder normal. Ingame, alle Settings waren so wie ich verändert hatte (Auflösung höher etc.)
und auch der Spielstand startete einwandfrei, nachdem ich im Spiel auf Fortsetzen klickte.
Puuh, somit alles nochmal gut gegangen.

Falls also mal von Euch jemand dieses Problem bekommt, ich hoffe, meine Lösung klappt auch bei Euch.

Gruß!


----------



## Mr_old_school (31. Dezember 2020)

Leute, spiele gerade *Metro 2033 Redux *weiter...

wichtige Frage: wie kann einen älteren Spielstand laden?
und nicht der quasi zuletzt gespeicherte Spielstand?

ich habe ein Buch übersehen und möchte gerne paar Meter zurück gehen,
aber ich komme nicht mehr dahin zurück, da der Weg versperrt ist und ich nicht drüber hüpfen kann.

Danke für Hilfe!


----------



## Olstyle (2. Januar 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order


Hab ich heute abgeschlossen.
Alles in allem würde ich 8/10 geben. Ist ein würdiges SW-Erlebnis, aber das Speicherpunktsystem ist einfach nur antik. Am Ende hab ich dann auf den niedrigsten Schwierigkeitsgrad gestellt. Mit ein paar Versuchen kann ich leben, aber wenn man z.T. ellenlang zurück rennen muss weil einen ein Rocket Trooper kurz vorm nächsten Speicherpunkt erwischt hat nervt das nur.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Januar 2021)

*Last Day of June *
Ausser x/10 Wertung da eher speziell und ziemlich kurz, aber wenn ihr es eh z.B. damals bei Epic abgegriffen habt oder sonst wie günstig dran kommt: Ist eine wirklich lohnenswerte Geschichte in Spielfilmlänge. Ausprobieren!


----------



## Xzellenz (4. Januar 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> *Last Day of June *
> Ausser x/10 Wertung da eher speziell und ziemlich kurz, aber wenn ihr es eh z.B. damals bei Epic abgegriffen habt oder sonst wie günstig dran kommt: Ist eine wirklich lohnenswerte Geschichte in Spielfilmlänge. Ausprobieren!


Also eine lateinische Zehn von 10? Scheint ja phänomenal zu sein 

Ich zocke immer noch/wieder AC: Valhalla und das seit über 80 Stunden. Bisher kein Ende in Sicht.


----------



## Rolk (5. Januar 2021)

Habe noch einmal *Resident Evil 3* angefangen. Mit dem was ich beim ersten Start getrieben hatte war ich komplett unzufrieden und habe auch ein paar Gameplaymechaniken zu spät gerafft. Z.B. das die Färbung der Räume auf der Karte einen Sinn hat und das man liegende Zombies mit dem Messer "testen" kann. Besonders in den etwas weitläufigeren Abschnitten, wo man dem Nemesis davon laufen muss ist die Controller-Steuerung immer noch Mist, aber davon gibt es zum Glück nicht viele. Ansonsten recht gutes Spiel das gut zwischen riesige Open World Titel passt. Alles in allem recht geradlinig, aber es gibt auch immer mal wieder mehrere Wege, Abkürzungen zu entdecken und optionale Bereiche. Die 60 € zum launch hätte ich als hart empfunden, aber zu den Preisen zu denen es jetzt verschleudert wird fast ein Pflichtkauf. Resi 2 werde ich dann wohl nachholen, spielt ja zur selben Zeit.


----------



## T'PAU (6. Januar 2021)

*Fractalus*

Tolles Fan-Remake des 80er Klassikers "Rescue on Fractalus" von Lucasfilm Games!
Nach über 10 Jahren jetzt endlich in der finalen Version 1.0.0 für Win, Linux und Mac.
Auch eine (einfache) VR-Version gibt es.

Ältere Semester kennen dieses Spiel sicherlich noch vom Atari 8-Bit oder C64.
Wobei besonders die Atari-Version herausragend war. Spieler der C64-Version dürften mit dem Mutterschiff aus dem Remake nichts anfangen können, das gab's damals nur auf dem Atari! Muhahahaarrr, herrlich wieder alte "Wunden" aufzureissen. 
Ein kleines "Fan"-Video von mir, wie RoF damals hätte aussehen sollen. 

Ein paar Kleinigkeiten sind noch verbesserungsfähig. So fehlt irgendwie dieser Jump-scare Soundeffekt, wenn das Alien vorm Cockpit erscheint (hab damals auf dem Atari fast 'ne Herzattacke bekommen!) und der Triebwerk-Sound wurde gegenüber der Alpha 0.9 leider _verschlimmbessert_ und hat nun einen ekligen Highpitch-Sound dazu bekommen.

Da musste ich doch glatt mal wieder meinen uralten "Extreme 3D Pro" rauskramen! 
(spielt sich aber mit XB360-Controller angenehmer imho)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Januar 2021)

Musste Cyberpunk stoppen, weil mein NT den Dienst quittiert hat (warte seit ner Woche auf Ersatz von Be Quiet). Spiele deshalb Spiderman Remastered im Modus Leistung RT in 60fps und was soll ich sagen; die hohe Auflösung, Fps und Raytracing machen es zu einem super geschmeidigen Erlebnis.
Zum Spiel; wenn man sämtliche Mechaniken blind beherrscht, entwickelt sich so ein krasser Flow, beim Schwingen und Kämpfen, dass es schon fast choreographisch anmutet.


----------



## Rorschach123 (8. Januar 2021)

Ich spiele seit einer Weile "They Are Billions" (PC), macht mega Spass und ist quasi ein Age of Empires zusammen mit Tower Defense + Zombies. Also man baut seine Basis, räumt neue gebiete von Zombies, muss aber bei regelmäßigen Wellen auch den Ansturm aus einer Richtung aushalten und am Ende halt von allen Seiten. Süßes Indie Spiel mit netter Grafik und guten Mechaniken


----------



## chill_eule (11. Januar 2021)

Ich zieh mir grad wieder DX:HR Director's Cut...
Der (gefühlt) drölftausendste Versuch um das letzte, mir fehlende (und schwierigste) achievement zu ergattern:

"Foxiest of the Hounds" 



Wenn ich das endlich mal habe, steht noch mal DX:MD an, da fehlen noch viel mehr achievements.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Januar 2021)

In den letzten Tagen habe ich dem guten alten Popcorn Kino gefrönt:

*Call of Duty Modern Warfare 1+2 Remastered (SP)*

Hat wie immer Spaß gemacht.

———

Dann habe ich so einige Stunden mit einem recht polarisierenden Spiel verbracht:

*Cyberpunk (PS5 und Xbox Series X)*

Was soll ich sagen? Tolle Story, interessante Charaktere, aber sonst?
(Die Technik lasse ich mal außen vor)

-Mäßiges Gunplay

-Äußerst mäßige Stealth Mechanik

-Dumm-dämliche KI

-Und was das Thema "RPG“ angeht, ist CP allenfalls ein Pseudo-RPG, weil all die RPG Features teils unausgereift bis absolut nutzlos sind.

Das soll nicht heißen, dass CP ein schlechtes  Spiel ist, aber es ist auch bei weitem nicht das Überflieger-Game zu dem es von Fans und so manchem Hype-geblendeten Testmagazin stilisiert wurde und wird, denn dafür leistet es sich viel zu viele grundlegende Schwächen, was Wertungen wie 10/10 wirklich absurd erscheinen lässt...


----------



## RyzA (22. Januar 2021)

Serious Sam 4
C&C Remastered
Portal 2

Edit: "Grim Dawn" spiele ich auch weiter. Einen DLC habe ich mir auch schon geholt.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Januar 2021)

Zur Zeit *Persona 5*
Plattform sag ich nicht


----------



## chill_eule (24. Januar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



YEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!"Q!!!!1!!1!elF!1!!EINs!w1!1!!ELF 

100% endlich


----------



## RyzA (24. Januar 2021)

Respekt! Wieviele Anläufe hast du dafür gebraucht?

Ich finde Errungenschaften ja immer ganz nett. Aber mir persönlich ist es egal ob ich welche schaffe oder nicht.
Ich spiele die Spiele wie ich sie halt spiele, wenn ich welche bekomme ist es gut, wenn nicht auch nicht schlimm.


----------



## chill_eule (24. Januar 2021)

Normalerweise gebe ich auch nicht viel auf die Achievements, aber wenn nur noch *Eines* fehlt, packt mich irgendwie der Ehrgeiz 

Speziell für "foxiest of the hounds" bzw. "Leisetreter" hab ich das nun in einem Run (mit drölftausend saves) gemacht.

Problem bei der Errungenschaft ist, dass man kaum Feedback bekommt ggü. anderen, wie z.B. _töte niemanden._
Mit Pech übersieht man _*irgendwo*_ in einer Stadt mal eine "Leiche" oder Jemand bewusstloses, den dann ein NPC zufällig findet und dann doch noch die Polizei oder Sicherheitskräfte und somit einen Alarm aktiviert... 
Also immer schön "hinterher" aufräumen 

Insgesamt hab ich das Game aber bestimmt schon 5-6 mal durch gezockt. 

Jetzt kommt nochmal DX:MD dran.

Da werde ich aber sicherlich niemals 100% erreichen, denn "Breach" ist Kacke und auf die Achievements hab ich wirklich null Bock


----------



## Leonidas_I (25. Januar 2021)

_*Jurassic World Evolution (PC) *_

Habe 2 Inseln abgeschlossen. Irgendwie ist die Luft raus. Dem Spiel fehlt es etwas an Feinschliff, Anspruch und Tiefgang. Normalerweise will man ja undbedingt einen T-Rex sehen, aber dafür ist es nicht mehr motivierend genug.

Wenn man zwischen den Inseln paar Wochen vergehen lässt, sollte es aber wieder spaßig sein.


----------



## Blackout27 (25. Januar 2021)

Habe heute durch Zufall im Game Pass "Donut County" endeckt und direkt alle Trophäen erspielt.

Waren super 3 Stunden mit einigen kleineren Lachern^^


----------



## RyzA (26. Januar 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt nochmal DX:MD dran.


Das hatte ich auch mal angefangen aber nicht weiter gezockt ( so 4-5 Stunden gespielt). Weil ich was anderes angefangen hatte.
Könnte ich bei Gelegenheit mal weiter spielen.


----------



## compisucher (26. Januar 2021)

Seit Wochen Stalker Lost Alpha v 1.4007 DC.
Für einen kostenlosen Mod und mit einem persönlichen Faible für das setting sind bisher gute 150 h echter Spielspass herumgekommen. Bin nicht mal zur Hälfte durch. 
2. höchster Schwierigkeitsgrad verhindern ein durchsprinten. Jede Aktion sollte man im Vorfeld genau durchdenken, insbesondere, wenn man die Patronen der Shotgun abgezählt dabei hat. Sobald man die gefunden hat, ist die Vepr-12 ein echter Überlebensgarant.


----------



## Leonidas_I (27. Januar 2021)

GODS









						Gods (video game) - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




Das Spiel ist fast so alt wie ich. Grad im PSN im Sale gekauft. Für mich spaßiger als 99% der modernen Spiele. Erste Welt grad beendet. Weiß jetzt schon, dass ich bis zum letzten Boss spielen würde, wenn ich mich nicht zum aufhören zwänge. Einer der Titel, die heute nicht weniger spaßig als vor 30 Jahren sind. Die Optik stört auch nicht. Wieder einmal sehe ich, wieso Optik total sekundär oder tertiär ist.


----------



## RyzA (30. Januar 2021)

"Grim Dawn" habe ich jetzt durch und spiele den DLC "Ashes of Malmouth".  "Forgotten Gods" hole ich mir auch noch.


----------



## Cook2211 (31. Januar 2021)

*The Medium (Xbox Series X, Gamepass)*

Im Grunde ein klassisches Point & Click Adventure, weswegen es bei mir als Fan des Genres schonmal einen Stein im Brett hat, denn Spiele dieser Art sind heutzutage selten geworden. The Medium ist nicht perfekt, Spaß macht es mir aufgrund des Retro Gameplays, der Splitscreen-Idee, der detaillierten Hintergrund-Grafiken und der gruseligen Atmosphäre aber trotzdem


----------



## Rizzard (1. Februar 2021)

Seit langer Pause mal wieder *AC Valhalla*.
Ich hab´s damals ca 10h gespielt, und dann für CP2077 auf Seite gelegt. Da ich allerdings vorhabe CP nach ca 38 Spielstunden ein bisschen zu pausieren, habe ich wieder mit Valhalla weiter gemacht.
Und da ich seit Ende Dezember / Anfang Januar begonnen habe "Vikings" zu schauen, macht das Spiel auch mehr Spaß.^^
Bin jetzt bei knapp 30 Spielstunden und schaue mal ob die Story irgendwann noch Fahrt aufnimmt. Die Welt ist nachwievor aber schön designed und sowieso eine der Stärken von Ubisoft.

Nebenher spiele ich aktuell noch* Bloodborne* und begleite dort einen Bekannten von mir durch die Levels. Ein bisschen "Souls-Action" läuft bei mir ja sowieso immer.


----------



## Rolk (1. Februar 2021)

Apropo Souls-Action. Wie lange dauert normalerweise der 1. Dark Souls 3 Durchgang incl. DLCs, wenn man versucht jeden Stein umzudrehen? Hier wird es langsam dreistellig.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (1. Februar 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Apropo Souls-Action. Wie lange dauert normalerweise der 1. Dark Souls 3 Durchgang incl. DLCs, wenn man versucht jeden Stein umzudrehen? Hier wird es langsam dreistellig.


Ich habe etwa 130 Stunden gebraucht. Da habe ich aber auch wirklich alles mitgenommen was ging und bin zudem unzählige Male gestorben, da ich die DLC-Welten noch nicht kannte. Viel Spaß mit den Wikingern im Schneesturm des Todes ..


----------



## Rizzard (1. Februar 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Apropo Souls-Action. Wie lange dauert normalerweise der 1. Dark Souls 3 Durchgang incl. DLCs, wenn man versucht jeden Stein umzudrehen? Hier wird es langsam dreistellig.


Es dauert so lange wie es dauert.^^
Das Hauptspiel beende ich mittlerweile in geschätzt 10-15 Std, die DLCs sind mit Friede, Gael und Co aber nachwievor eine harte Nummer.
Wenn du dann noch die Errungenschaften abstauben willst, braucht es alleine schon ewig 30 dieser "Beweise der Eintracht" zu farmen.


----------



## Syllub (1. Februar 2021)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Es beginnt seicht und entwickelt sich nach und nach zum absolutem Mindfuck. Man sollte unter Umständen aber die beiden Vorgänger kennen, da Infinite eigentlich erst mit den beiden DLCs (Burial at Sea 1+2) zum Abschluss kommt. Diese sind hart mit den Vorgängern verdrahtet.


Jap, also hintenraus dacht ich mir auf "Wow, was geht denn jetzt ab?"
Habs aber durchgezogen und werde versuchen die ersten beiden Teile jetzt in der Remastered Variante zu spielen und dann von Inifinte die 2 DLCs, die hab ich letztens mal bei nem Sale oder so spottbillig abgestaubt 



Mr_old_school schrieb:


> Spiele nun seit geraumer Zeit die Story von AC Odyssee weiter. Ich merke, ich brauche eine Plan B Variante, um nicht zu eintönig zu agieren.


Ich habe AC O durchgespielt und bin so auf 75h gekommen (nur das Basisspiel). Muss sagen, dass das über knapp 7 Monate hinweg immer wieder mal so 1h oder mal so 2-3h gespielt habe, je nachdem wie viel Lust ich hatte da jetzt weiter zu machen.
Ich persönlich hatte wirklich das Gefühl eine richtige Odyssee durchzumachen oder gemacht zu haben. War aber trotzdem ein gutes und sehr schön gestaltetes Spiel.

Habe jedoch wirklich starkes Mitleid mit all den Spieletestern die das Spiel so schnell wie möglich durchspielen MUSSTEN. Das hätte ich persönlich absolut null gepackt. Kumpel von mir hatte es auch super fix durch über 1-2 Wochen und meinte auch, dass es teilweise anstregend war   Von daher hab ich mir da einfach zeit gelassen und das Spiel hat schon so seine Momente wo man am Ball bleiben will, aber auch welche man gern das Gefühl hat: joa erstmal Pause.


----------



## Rolk (1. Februar 2021)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Ich habe etwa 130 Stunden gebraucht. Da habe ich aber auch wirklich alles mitgenommen was ging und bin zudem unzählige Male gestorben, da ich die DLC-Welten noch nicht kannte. Viel Spaß mit den Wikingern im Schneesturm des Todes ..


Schneesturm des Todes. Da habe ich schonmal meine Nase rein gesteckt, war aber definitiv zu früh dran.^^
Hier steht jetzt Aldrich der Götterfresser, Drachentöter Rüstung oder der zweite Boss auf dem Erzdrachengipfel an. Oder anscheinend die Wikinger im Schneesturm des Todes. 


Rizzard schrieb:


> Es dauert so lange wie es dauert.^^
> Das Hauptspiel beende ich mittlerweile in geschätzt 10-15 Std, die DLCs sind mit Friede, Gael und Co aber nachwievor eine harte Nummer.
> Wenn du dann noch die Errungenschaften abstauben willst, braucht es alleine schon ewig 30 dieser "Beweise der Eintracht" zu farmen.


10-15 Sunden. Da kommt man sich gleich wie ein Amateur vor. Es gibt ein paar Endgegner die ich schon im zweiten Anlauf geschafft habe, über andere sprechen wir besser nicht.^^


----------



## kero81 (1. Februar 2021)

The Division 2 und Project Cars 2. Zwischendurch immer mal wieder ne Runde BF V.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Februar 2021)

Mafia Definitive Edition. Das Original ist damals leider an mir vorbeigegangen bzw ich hatte es nur einmal kurz bei nem Kumpel angezockt. Jetzt macht es dafür im zeitgemäßen Look richtig Spaß!


----------



## JoM79 (2. Februar 2021)

Skylords Reborn aka Battleforge, endlich nach so langer Zeit.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Februar 2021)

Aus meinem Pile of Shame:

*Killzone Shadow Fall*

Kein Mega-Game aber doch ein unterhaltsamer Sci-Fi Shooter.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Februar 2021)

Gerade die "Kampagne" von Star Wars Battlefront 2, gab es ja letztens umsonst. Seicht, leicht (auf mittlerem Schwierigkeitsgrad), aber ganz gut inszeniert und unterhaltsam. Ich mag sowas. Danach werde ich mich wohl mal an Hellblade Senua's Sacrifice setzen. Und danach Detroit Become Human weiterspielen (hoffe dass die seltsamen Spielabstürze dann behoben sind). Und sonst warten natürlich noch ein gutes halbes Dutzend weiterer, angespielter Spiele auf der Festplatte 😄


----------



## Rizzard (10. Februar 2021)

Dark Souls 1 Remastered.

Ich könnte ja eigentlich mal Valhalla weiter machen, oder irgend eins der anderen zig Spiele welche ich nicht beendet habe, aber nein, es wurde Zeit für den 200. Durchlauf bei Dark Souls 1.


----------



## Rolk (12. Februar 2021)

Fundstück aus dem Pile of Shame: *Little Nightmares* 1

So eine Art Horror Jumpn Run mit wunderschönem Art Design. Gefällt mir gut und war sehr entspannend, nachdem ich mehrmals knapp an Friede aus Ashes of Ariandel gescheitert bin.


----------



## Werner55 (16. Februar 2021)

Hallo in die Runde.
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem guten Rabatt Code für die Seite cdkeys oder mmoga
= Danke Euch für Support!!!

da ich mir z.B. das Spiel "PES 2021" erwerben möchte.


----------



## chill_eule (16. Februar 2021)

Was hat das mit dem Thema hier zu tun? 

www.google.de könnte helfen


----------



## Werner55 (16. Februar 2021)

Thread "Was spielt ihr gerade..."
= vielleicht hat das Game jemand ( im Bundle oder so dabei) und möchte es nicht spielen/installieren und kann es so fürn Groschen weiter geben.

Edit: ich möchte es unter 10 € erwerben.


----------



## chill_eule (16. Februar 2021)

Wenn du hier was kaufen willst dann musst du dich hier im Marktplatz umsehen...
Oder betteln gehen, wenn dir 12€ zu viel sind für PES 2021


----------



## Olstyle (16. Februar 2021)

Dafür gibt es die Kaufgesuche


----------



## Werner55 (16. Februar 2021)

Den Bereich Kaufgesuche hatte ich jetzt auf die Schnelle die gesehen, tut mir leid!


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Februar 2021)

Endlich, endlich ist es da 

*Persona 5 Strikers (PS4/PS5)*

Der inhaltlich direkte Nachfolger von Persona 5, welches mMn eines der besten Games der PS4 Ära ist. 
Ich war mit zunächst nicht sicher, ob Persona 5 das richtige Spiel für mich ist. Ich bin eigentlich kein Freund von derlei Japano-Manga Stil. Im PlayStation Christmas Sale 2018 habe aber dann doch den Kauf gewagt - und anschließend 100h lang jede freie Minute vor der PS4 geklebt 

Persona 5 Strikers erzählt die Geschichte der Phantom Thieves nun endlich weiter *freu*


----------



## Olstyle (19. Februar 2021)

Ich bin gerade bei Stunde 70 vom Hauptspiel(welches übrigens ursprünglich ein PS3 Spiel ist/war).


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Februar 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> welches übrigens ursprünglich ein PS3 Spiel ist/war)


Jein. Zwar sollte es ursprünglich tatsächlich nur für die PS3 erscheinen, wurde aber dann schlussendlich 2016 (Japan) und 2017 (weltweit) parallel für PS3 und PS4 veröffentlicht.


----------



## kero81 (21. Februar 2021)

Da The Division 2 dauerhaft abstürzt isses von der Platte geflogen. Daher gibts Project Cars 2 und Assetto Corsa. Zwischendurch immer mal wieder ne Runde BF V zum aufregen.


----------



## RyzA (21. Februar 2021)

Im Moment bin ich nur noch auf "Path of Exile" fixiert. Leider ist der Endgegner "Avarius"  im 5. Akt noch  zu stark für mich. Deswegen farme ich und level hoch dort wo die höchsten Monsterstufen sind 3 Maps. Ist zwar etwas eintönig aber wenigstens gibt es von den gedroppten Items her Abwechslung. Manchmal sind da richtig geile Sachen mit bei.


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Februar 2021)

Ich spiele gerade Immortals fenyx rising und habe super viel Spaß dabei. Artdesign, Farben, sogar der pubertäre Humor- das Spiel versprüht einfach nur gute Laune


----------



## Mahoy (22. Februar 2021)

XCom- Enemy Within.
Das Add-On habe ich damals irgendwie verpasst und nutze das jetzt für eine erneute Kampagne auf ultraknackig.


----------



## Rolk (26. Februar 2021)

Mal wieder ein Fundstück aus dem Pile of Shame in Form von *Hitman 2*. Ich bin schon bald durch mit den Kampagnen aus Teil 1 + 2. Schon nicht schlecht das Spiel, nur fühlt es sich etwas blöde an das man viele Optionen erst entdeckt, wenn es schon zu spät ist und am Ende greift man häufig doch zu den simpelsten Mitteln. Um das gleiche Level direkt noch einmal anzupacken fehlt dann doch die Motivation. Vielleicht weis ich ja noch ein bisschen was in einem knappen Jahr mit dem Teil 3 upgrade.^^


----------



## DARPA (27. Februar 2021)

Sherlock Holmes: The Devil's Daughter

Ist mein erstes Game dieser Reihe und schon ganz witzig gemacht. 
Da man Hinweise selbst kombinieren muss und auch falsche Schlüsse ziehen kann. Also man muss schon aufpassen und sich z.B. auch mal Namen merken. Schon herausfordernd ^^ 

Bin noch am Anfang, aber es gibt wohl verschiedene Fälle, die man lösen muss.
Ganz nett für zwischendurch. Hier und da gibts QT Events, die sind etwas nervig aber ok.
Man kann sogar zwischen 3rd und 1st person frei wechseln.


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. März 2021)

GODs

Endlich durchgespielt. Kam zunächst mit falscher Ausrüstung zum Endgegner und konnte ihn nicht besiegen. Beim letzten Versuch war es dann nicht einmal mehr eine Herausforderung. Schönes Spiel.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DaKY87e6j04

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



edit: Ist nicht das interessanteste Video, weil der Spielende bis auf ein paar Geheimnisse alles kennt und auch so spielt.


----------



## RavionHD (1. März 2021)

Ich habe kürzlich beide Wolfenstein Spiele durchgespielt, da ist mir erst aufgefallen was mir da entfallen ist.
Würde beiden eine 9/10 geben.


----------



## Two-Face (1. März 2021)

Welche "beiden"?
Es gibt 9 Spiele, die den Namen "Wolfenstein" im Titel haben, angefangen bei _Castle Wolfenstein_ von 1981.


----------



## RavionHD (1. März 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Welche "beiden"?
> Es gibt 9 Spiele, die den Namen "Wolfenstein" im Titel haben, angefangen bei _Castle Wolfenstein_ von 1981.


Ich meine damit natürlich The New Order und The New Colossus.


----------



## Two-Face (1. März 2021)

Muss ich mir mal die Uncut-Version besorgen und gucken, ob sich das noch via VPN auf Steam aktivieren lässt.
Eher trinkt der Teufel Weihwasser, bevor ich das in der verstümmelten deutschen Version spiele.


----------



## RavionHD (2. März 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Muss ich mir mal die Uncut-Version besorgen und gucken, ob sich das noch via VPN auf Steam aktivieren lässt.
> Eher trinkt der Teufel Weihwasser, bevor ich das in der verstümmelten deutschen Version spiele.


Du kannst die Uncut Versionen ganz normal kaufen und spielen mittlerweile (ohne VPN).
Aber dann natürlich nur auf englisch.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. März 2021)

Two Point Hospital

Das Spiel gibts im Steam Store, Microsoft Store, für die Switch, PS4 und Xbox One. Sowie auch auf Linux und MacOS lauffähig.

Ist ein Krankenhaus Simulator bei dem man mehre Krankenhäuser erfolgreich führen muss. Es gibt Krankheiten die es nicht wirklich gibt sowie deren speziellen Behandlung, wie z.B. die Zirkustherapie mit dem Deprimator. Ein Clown geht in ein Zirkuszelt rein, das verschwindet dann und Depressive Bilder erscheinen. Das Ergebnis, er wird wieder zum normalen Menschen.

Mit der Zeit wird es immer stressiger und Anspruchsvoller. Ist trotzdem ein echt lustiges Spiel und macht Spaß.

Bin noch nicht durch aber vergebe  mal ein vorläufiges 7/10

Positiv: Nettes Design und gute Ideen.
Besonders die Animationen wie z.B. im Bad, die Hände werden gewaschen (Wasser fliesst auch) und dann geht er zum Handtrockner bevor er das Klo verlässt.
Der Humor kommt nicht zu kurz bei den vielen erfundenen Krankheiten und deren Behandlungen.
Die Mitarbeiter haben ein Energielevel und brauchen Regelmäßig Pause.
Gestaltung der Zimmer und des Krankenhauses wirkt sich Positiv auf Mitarbeiter und Patienten aus.

Negativ:
Wenn ich einen Mitarbeiter aufheben will um ihn woanders zu platzieren, klappt das nicht immer.
Patienten können sterben und werden dann zu Geister. Ein Hausmeister mit Geisterjagdausbildung jagt den Geist und saugt ihn mit dem Staubsauger ein  Aber manchmal wenn ich den Hausmeister nehme und den Geist mit dem anwähle, läuft er davon statt den Geist zu jagen.
Es gibt regelmäßig Durchsagen im Krankenhaus die auf alles aufmerksam machen. Nur sind die nicht nützlich, wenn es heisst das ein Arzt in der Arztpraxis fehlt. Das ist der am häufigsten gebauter Raum und wäre nett wenn mindestens die Gebäude angegeben werden. Im späteren Spielverlauf kann ein Krankenhaus aus 4 oder 5 oder sogar mehr Gebäuden bestehen. Das ist eine mühsame Suche. Wenn genug Personal der entsprechenden Kategorie da ist, dann weisen die sich selbst zu, sonst nicht.


----------



## Painkiller (2. März 2021)

Erinnert sich jemand von den alten Hasen noch an Future Cop LAPD oder Z?  
Ich hab ersteres damals extrem gesuchtet. Vorallem der Multiplayer war mega lustig. 

Hab durch einen Zufall das Spiel hier gefunden: 








						AirMech Strike on Steam
					

AirMech® Strike is a fast paced Action-RTS game that can be played online competitively or cooperatively. Earn Kudos and Experience in battle and unlock a wide collection of AirMechs and Units while you practice the perfect strategy to emerge victorious!




					store.steampowered.com
				




Das Spiel ist wie ein Crossover von Future Cop und Z. Nostalgie FTW!


----------



## Cook2211 (3. März 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Sherlock Holmes: The Devil's Daughter
> 
> Ist mein erstes Game dieser Reihe und schon ganz witzig gemacht.


Ich habe vergangenen Sommer einige Titel der Serie auf dem PC nachgeholt und war sehr angetan. Es sind zwar allesamt keine super-duper-Toptitel, aber wer Point & Click Rätsel-Adventure mag, der dürfte mit den Sherlock Holmes Games seinen Spaß haben


----------



## _Berge_ (3. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich spiele gerade Immortals fenyx rising und habe super viel Spaß dabei. Artdesign, Farben, sogar der pubertäre Humor- das Spiel versprüht einfach nur gute Laune


Habe nur die Demo angezockt/durchgespielt, hatte mir soweit gefallen

Wie sieht es im weiteren Spielverlauf aus? Zieht es an, gibt es Abwechslung oder immer nur das gleiche an Aufgaben?


@Topic mal wieder Anno 1800 angeworfen  

Zwischendurch Modding im Landwirtschafts Simulator 2019 

Und zum abschalten und gelegentlichen aufregen natürlich CoD Cold War


----------



## DARPA (3. März 2021)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich habe vergangenen Sommer einige Titel der Serie auf dem PC nachgeholt und war sehr angetan. Es sind zwar allesamt keine super-duper-Toptitel, aber wer Point & Click Rätsel-Adventure mag, der dürfte mit den Sherlock Holmes Games seinen Spaß haben


Ich bin jetzt beim 2. Fall und es ist echt cool gemacht. Weil immer noch ungewiss ist, was genau passiert ist.
Glaubt man an Übernatürliches, wo vieles darauf hindeutet oder war es doch ein normaler Mord. Aber dazu fehlen uns noch die Beweise.

Man sammelt Beweise und Indizien, muss diese kombinieren und erhält im Kopf neue "Fakten". Allerdings muss man für die meisten dieser Fakten auswählen, stimmt oder stimmt nicht. Je nachdem wie man sich entscheidet, knüpft man andere Zusammenhänge und kommt am Ende zu unterschiedlichen Auflösungen. Man kann also auch falsche Schlüsse ziehen.
Das ganze Beweise sammeln und Personen befragen ist natürlich recht linear und auch nicht besondes anspruchsvoll.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. März 2021)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Habe nur die Demo angezockt/durchgespielt, hatte mir soweit gefallen
> 
> Wie sieht es im weiteren Spielverlauf aus? Zieht es an, gibt es Abwechslung oder immer nur das gleiche an Aufgaben?


Ich spiele es auf schwer und muss sagen, dass manche der versteckten Bosse teils OP waren, sodass ich erstmal gezwungen war aufzuleveln. Die Tartarushöhlen werden mit steigenden Schwierigkeitssternen auch bemerkbar kniffliger.

Mir gefällt, dass wirklich alles zu einem Fortschritt führt, jedes Item dient zum leveln, jede Kiste hat entweder eine Waffe oder eine Rüstung mit anderen Perks, jeder besiegte Gegner gibt dir Kristalle, die zum aufleveln der Rüstungen brauchst, dadurch fühlt sich jede Aktion im Spiel befriedigend an, da es dich deinem Ziel etwas näher bringt.

Muss allerdings auch zugeben, dass das Spiel mit zunehmender Spieldauer angefangen hat mich zu langweilen. Bin jetzt bei ca. 3/4 und werde doch langsam überdrüssig - ist halt dieser typischer Openworld-Verschleiss. Die ersten 3 Gebiete waren cool und spaßig, danach wird es schon bisschen eintönig, weil sich doch alles irgendwie wiederholt.

Aber der Gesamteindruck des Spiels ist schon positiv.


----------



## _Berge_ (4. März 2021)

@Ja---sin danke dir für die Einschätzung.

Dann kommt's behalt ich das Mal im Auge


----------



## MOD6699 (4. März 2021)

7 Days to Die - Exitus Xtreme Mod 
Vampyr


----------



## Maddog88 (8. März 2021)

Fifa 21 PS4
Warzone PC und seit neuesten wieder Die Siedler von Catan PC 
Wolcen PC (angetestet)


----------



## Rolk (8. März 2021)

Der kostenlose Prolog von einem Spiel das ich bisher überhaupt nicht auf dem Schirm hatte: *The Riftbreaker.*
Im Prinzip ein Hackn Slay mit Basenbau. Der Basenbau und Ressourcenverwaltung erinnert frappierend an eines der besten Strategiespiele aller Zeiten, Supreme Commander Forged Alliance. Im Prinzip haben sie auch den Commander aus SupCom FA geklaut und weiter aufgebohrt. Ich finde es genial, auch wenn erst eine Mission spielbar ist. Für mich ein heißer Kandidat für Spiel des Jahres.


----------



## Cook2211 (8. März 2021)

*Thief (2014)*

Jahrelang vor mir hergeschoben, jetzt nochmal in Angriff genommen. Bisher gefällt es mir recht gut.

*Yakuza Like A Dragon (PS5)*

Jetzt wo der PS5 Patch da ist, werde ich es endlich mal durchspielen.


----------



## RyzA (11. März 2021)

Ich habe "Path of Exile" jetzt beendet. Das geht mir wieder zu sehr in den Bereich "Sucht".
Ähnlich wie bei "Diablo 3" damals.
Zukünftig nur noch reine Singleplayer Games wieder.
Lust habe ich jetzt auf "Tropico 6". Das werde ich mir mal installieren.


----------



## Rizzard (11. März 2021)

Da meine PS4-Saves leider nicht in der Cloud abgesichert waren (300h futsch^^) habe ich diese Woche bei *Monster Hunter World* auf der PS5 von vorne begonnen.

Parallel habe ich auch noch mit *Dark Souls 2 SotFS* angefangen. Das habe ich zuletzt 2013 auf der PS3 gespielt.


----------



## Schori (11. März 2021)

Valheim mit Freunden.
Allein Alien Isolation, die Atmosphäre ist der Hammer! Wenn jmd die Filme mag wird er das Spiel lieben.


----------



## Olstyle (11. März 2021)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> *Yakuza Like A Dragon (PS5)*
> 
> Jetzt wo der PS5 Patch da ist, werde ich es endlich mal durchspielen.


Da würde mich auf jeden Fall Feedback interessieren wie es sich zu den vorherigen Yakuza Titeln positioniert. Wobei es für mich eigentlich eh für die Zukunft™ gesetzt ist.

Dank @Oi!Olli steht *Control* bereit, nach nun 100 Stunden bin ich aber immer noch nicht durch *Persona 5* durch. Für Singleplayer mit limitieren Spieltagen und imo gegenüber Teil 4 sogar reduziertem Grind echt ein mächtiger Brocken.


----------



## Mahoy (11. März 2021)

Grim Dawn: Forgotten Gods

War mit dem Basis-Spiel und der ersten Erweiterung eigentlich schon in zig Variationen durch, aber wie schon bei Titan Quest: Es wird immer noch nachgeliefert  und jedes Mal baut sich neue Experimentierfreude auf.


----------



## RyzA (11. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Grim Dawn: Forgotten Gods
> 
> War mit dem Basis-Spiel und der ersten Erweiterung eigentlich schon in zig Variationen durch, aber wie schon bei Titan Quest: Es wird immer noch nachgeliefert  und jedes Mal baut sich neue Experimentierfreude auf.


Grim Dawn hatte ich mit beiden DCLs durch. Aber nur einmal mit einen Charakter. Muß immer was neues sehen.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. März 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Da würde mich auf jeden Fall Feedback interessieren wie es sich zu den vorherigen Yakuza Titeln positioniert. Wobei es für mich eigentlich eh für die Zukunft™ gesetzt ist.


Was die Story angeht, wird eine neues Kapitel mit neuen Protagonisten aufgeschlagen. Das Kampfsystem ist nun rundenbasiert, aber ansonsten ist es ein waschechtes Yakuza inklusive allem was dazugehört.


----------



## Olstyle (30. März 2021)

Gerade beendet:
*Tell Me Why*
Wie erwartet spielerisch kein Meilenstein aber die Story ist absolut erlebenswert und kommt dieses Mal auch ohne die Wahl doof vs. besonders doof am Ende aus.

Da ich dafür den Game Pass wieder gebucht hatte geht es jetzt wieder zu Yakuza. Bei MS sind seit Anfang des Jahres mal eben Teil 3-6 aufgetaucht (und 0-2 gibt es ebenfalls im Pass, aber die hab ich schon durch) .


----------



## soulstyle (30. März 2021)

Ich zocke grad, Defense Grid 2 und Starwars Battle Front.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. April 2021)

Habe vor kurzem die beiden noch in Early Access befindlichen Spiele, The Bus und King of Retails angefangen.

The Bus erst seit einer Woche im EA, hat noch ein paar Bugs und  es fehlen noch viele Features. Aber wenn noch alle Baustellen beseitigt werden und noch mehr Linien sowie Fahrzeuge die schon geplant sind dazu kommen, könnte das echt ein guter Bussimulator werden.

King of Retails, fehlt nicht viel für einen Goldstatus habe ich das Gefühl, es gibt noch ein paar bugs. Aber ansonsten läuft das Spiel wirklich gut. Das Sortiment sollte noch deutlich vergrössert werden und die Ki der Kunden muss intelligenter sein. Aber ich finde keine grosse Baustellen in diesem Spiel nach 30h.


----------



## chill_eule (2. April 2021)

Bin grad sehr gemütlich in Pillars of Eternity + Whitemarch Addon unterwegs. 
Über 60 Stunden schon, mit einem Char wohlgemerkt und ein Ende ist noch nicht in Sicht 

Gestern dann Teil 2 im Sale auf gog.com gefunden und auch direkt mitgenommen.

Heute mal Teil 1 zuende rushen, Teil 2 soll ja nochmal besser sein 

Bisher bleibt aber Neverwinter Nights 2 mein Lieblingsteil aus dem DnD-like-RPG Genre


----------



## Cook2211 (2. April 2021)

Ich bin immer noch mit Yakuza Like A Dragon beschäftigt. Tolles Game, tolle Story...und es treten auch ein paar altbekannte  Charaktere auf.

Danach warten dann Disco Elysium (PS5) und Outriders (Series X Game Pass) auf mich.


----------



## Rolk (2. April 2021)

Detroid: Become Human in der Steam-Version, voll aufgedreht in 5K. Eigentlich gar nicht so mein Beuteschema, aber man ist ja flexibel.


----------



## teachmeluv (2. April 2021)

Deus Ex: Mankind Divided

Nachdem mich Cyberpunk 2077 (auch mit dem aktuellen Patch 1.2) noch immer nicht in seinen Bann gezogen hat. bin ich ob des eigentlichen Settings wieder auf diesen Titel gekommen, der schon lange in meiner Pile of Shame ist. Prag als Map ist zwar von der Fläche her nicht groß, aber es wird durch Text und Quests viel Tiefe erzeugt. 

Da jetzt aber Horizon Zero Dawn endlich im Sonderangebot ist (und sogar auf meiner Lieblingsplattform GoG), werde ich diese Perle endlch spielen


----------



## Cook2211 (5. April 2021)

Da Disco Elysium auf der PS5 "dank" katastrophaler Steuerung nicht frustfrei spielbar ist, und ich noch keine richtige Lust auf Outriders verspürte, habe ich mich stattdessen dem letzten DLC von Outer Worlds zugewandt.
In "Murder on Eridanos" gilt es einen Mordfall aufzuklären was sich insgesamt sehr unterhaltsam spielt und für mich ein würdiger Nachschlag und gelungener Abschluss von Outer Worlds darstellt.
Und ganz ehrlich. Für mich persönlich gilt: Lieber ein kleines aber feines Oldschool Action-RPG a la Obsidian, als ein unausgegorenes Möchtegern-RPG inklusive exzessivem Bugfestival namens Cyberpunk....


----------



## Anthropos (5. April 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Detroid: Become Human


Habe ich vor kurzem auch gezockt. Auch wenn die Steuerung mit den QuicktimeEvents gewöhnungsbedürftig ist, habe ich es nicht bereut, im Gegenteil. Grafisch eine Augenweide und die Story hat mich sowas von emotional geflasht. Wow!


----------



## Olstyle (5. April 2021)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Da Disco Elysium auf der PS5 "dank" katastrophaler Steuerung nicht frustfrei spielbar ist


Ich hoffe das bekommen die noch in den Griff. Eigentlich hatte ich gehofft das nach dem Konsolen Release dann auch mit Controller spielen zu können.
Aber wenn nicht muss halt das Lapboard Mal wieder entstaubt werden.
@Topic: Yakuza 3(PC), aka Waisenhaussimulator 2009.


----------



## Rolk (5. April 2021)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Habe ich vor kurzem auch gezockt. Auch wenn die Steuerung mit den QuicktimeEvents gewöhnungsbedürftig ist, habe ich es nicht bereut, im Gegenteil. Grafisch eine Augenweide und die Story hat mich sowas von emotional geflasht. Wow!


Ja, das Spiel lebt fast komplett von der Story und ein bisschen von den Qicktime Events samt Entscheidungen treffen unter Zeitdruck und der Grafik. Mehr ist da im Grunde nicht, aber solange die Story gut ist...


----------



## T'PAU (8. April 2021)

Neulich bin ich über eine optisch recht beeindruckende 2D-Shooter Demo auf meinem Atari Jaguar (!) gestolpert.
Erst 15(!!) Jahre später wurde dieses Game unter dem Namen "Sturmwind" 2013 auf dem Sega Dreamcast fertiggestellt und veröffentlicht!
Nochmal sechs Jahre später dann auf PC, Xbox One und Nintendo Switch.

Auf den Shooter-Geschmack gekommen, bin ich auf Steam schließlich bei *Jets'n'Guns Gold* hängengeblieben.
Herrlich cartoon-artiger Horizontal-Shooter zum einfach mal drauflos ballern!   
Aufrüsten (da sind wirklich verrückte Sachen bei) kann man nach jedem Level.
Auch die Musik finde ich echt gelungen, auch wenn man sie erstmal auf 10% runterdrehen sollte, da sie sonst alles überlagert.


----------



## Cook2211 (9. April 2021)

*Outriders Singleplayer (Series X Game Pass)*

Ich muss sagen, ich habe verdammt viel Spaß mit dem Spiel. Klar, es ist "nur“ ein 3rd Person Deckungs-Loot-Shooter, aber das Gunplay mit den Spezialfähigkeiten ist mMn gelungen und das Sci-Fi Setting gefällt mir auch. Die SP Kampagne ist bisher recht abwechslungsreich inklusive fetter Bossgegner.
Na ja, und selbst falls es im weiteren Verlauf langweilig werden sollte, ist es auch kein Beinbruch, da ich es über den Game Pass spiele, und es somit kein Fehlkauf werden kann


----------



## Cook2211 (18. April 2021)

*Desperados III (Xbox Series X Game Pass)*

Ein Kumpel hat mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, und das Game ist klasse. Stealth Taktik in der Iso Perspektive im Wilden Westen.


----------



## Rolk (18. April 2021)

Schon so oft vorgenommen, jetzt endlich mal angegangen und gerade zum ersten mal abgeschlossen: *Resident Evil 2 *Remake. Das Spiel ist noch voll auf der Höhe der Zeit, also nichts versäumt, auch wenn es seit Launch in der Sammlung wartet.


----------



## Olstyle (18. April 2021)

Von *Yakuza 3* direkt weiter zu *Yakuza 4*. Habe aber festgestellt dass ich so langsam bin, dass ein GamePass zum Normalpreis für das Durchspielen des 3-5 Remake Paketes nicht mehr weniger kostet als es zu kaufen, also bin ich nach dem 3. auf die Steam Version gewechselt.


----------



## Anthropos (20. April 2021)

Zurzeit suchte ich mal wieder PC Building Simulator.


----------



## Rolk (27. April 2021)

Mal wieder ein paar Runden Vermintide 2. Nur um die Bots ein bisschen aufzuleveln, um die letzte Erweiterung anzugehen. Was viele gar nicht wissen, das Spiel kann man auch hervorragend solo spielen, nur sollte man die Bots eben auch ein bisschen aufpumpen. Überhaupt gehört Vermintide 2 für mich zu den unterschätzten Spielen. Kaum ein anderes Spiel sprüht derart vor Warhammer Atmosphäre.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. April 2021)

Ich habe die DLCs von Desperados III gekauft mit denen ich aktuell schwer beschäftigt bin.


----------



## Cook2211 (28. April 2021)

Nach Jahrzehnten als Offline-Zocker habe ich nun meine Jungfräulichkeit verloren und das erste Mal Online gezockt. 

*A Way Out*

Online Coop. War sehr spaßig . Ein 3rd Person Action Adventure mit spannender Story.


----------



## Nathenhale (28. April 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein paar Runden Vermintide 2. Nur um die Bots ein bisschen aufzuleveln, um die letzte Erweiterung anzugehen. Was viele gar nicht wissen, das Spiel kann man auch hervorragend solo spielen, nur sollte man die Bots eben auch ein bisschen aufpumpen. Überhaupt gehört Vermintide 2 für mich zu den unterschätzten Spielen. Kaum ein anderes Spiel sprüht derart vor Warhammer Atmosphäre.


Das klingt jetzt etwas seltsam, aber Mal Lust zusammen zu spielen ? Habe halt gerade erst angefangen , den Vorgänger habe ich allerdings viel gespielt .


----------



## Rolk (28. April 2021)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Das klingt jetzt etwas seltsam, aber Mal Lust zusammen zu spielen ? Habe halt gerade erst angefangen , den Vorgänger habe ich allerdings viel gespielt .


Lass mich erst mal testen was mein aktueller Onlinezugang zum Multiplayer sagt. Beim letzten Versuch vor einiger Zeit war jedes zweite Spiel quasi unspielbar.


----------



## Rizzard (28. April 2021)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> *A Way Out*
> 
> Online Coop. War sehr spaßig . Ein 3rd Person Action Adventure mit spannender Story.


Von den selben Entwicklern ist ja auch das neue "It takes Two". 
Das soll wohl auch ganz spaßig im Koop sein.

Das erste mal online gezockt klingt aber schon krass.^^
Ich spiel jetzt (wieder) seit 1-2 Monaten MH:W, und bin daher nur online unterwegs.
Bald gehts aber mit Mass Effect mal wieder Richtung offline.


----------



## Veriquitas (28. April 2021)

Quake 2: The Reckoning


----------



## Cook2211 (28. April 2021)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Von den selben Entwicklern ist ja auch das neue "It takes Two".
> Das soll wohl auch ganz spaßig im Koop sein.


Ja, das stimmt. Das Game erhält fast überall Top-Wertungen.


Rizzard schrieb:


> Das erste mal online gezockt klingt aber schon krass.^^


oh ja. War ganz schön aufregend


----------



## Veriquitas (7. Mai 2021)

Bioshock HD zum 3ten mal (oder 4ten?) und es ist immer noch eins der besten Spiele, danach das gute aber nicht ganz so gute Bioshock 2.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (9. Mai 2021)

Und los geht`s mit Bioshock 2.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Mai 2021)

Ich wollte ja schon fast lästern dass so eine Serie am Stück zu spielen doch langweilig sein muss, aber da ich nach 3 und 4 nun gerade *Yakuza 5* angefangen habe...
Interessanter Weise ist das technisch was Animationen und Beleuchtung an geht ein spürbarer Schritt nach vorne, obwohl es ursprünglich auf der selben Engine für sie selbe Konsole entwickelt wurde und nun im selben Remaster Paket daher kommt.


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Mai 2021)

Ich habe mich in den letzten Tagen mit verschiedenen Online Shootern beschäftigt. Gar nicht gefallen hat mir Battlefront 2 wegen übermächtiger Gegner. Hängengeblieben bin ich dann bei CoD Cold War. Gerade die 6 vs 6 Matches auf kleinen Maps wie Nuketown machen mir echt Spaß.
Ab Donnerstag werde ich dann einen fetten Makel in meiner Gamer Vita beheben und das erste Mal Mass Effect spielen (Legendary Edition Series X).


----------



## keinnick (9. Mai 2021)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ab Donnerstag werde ich dann einen fetten Makel in meiner Gamer Vita beheben und das erste Mal Mass Effect spielen (Legendary Edition Series X).


Das ist wirklich ein Makel in der Vita.  Nur zu empfehlen!


----------



## Veriquitas (9. Mai 2021)

Naja durch die ganzen Plasmide hat Bioshock ziemlichen Wiederspielwert. Dann die ganzen Audiologs, die richtig gut gesprochen sind. Ich glaube im ersten gibt es 122 Audiologs...


----------



## T'PAU (12. Mai 2021)

Angefixt durch "Raiden" auf dem Atari Jaguar, hab ich mal 224 €ent für "Raiden 4: Overkill" locker gemacht.   
Nach dem horizontal scrollenden Shmup "Jets'n'Guns" nun ein klassischer Vertikal-Shooter.
Witziger Spielmodus: Beide Spieler gleichzeitig mit einem Controller steuern! Linker Thumbstick und linke Schulter-Taste Spieler 1, das Ganze rechts für Spieler 2!


----------



## Rolk (13. Mai 2021)

Ich spiele gerade wie viele andere wohl auch Resident Evil Village. Ich finde es recht gut, dabei tue ich mir immer sehr schwer mit Werwöfen, Vampiren etc...


Nathenhale schrieb:


> Das klingt jetzt etwas seltsam, aber Mal Lust zusammen zu spielen ? Habe halt gerade erst angefangen , den Vorgänger habe ich allerdings viel gespielt .


Sorry, ganz vergessen. Ich habe hier einen permanenten mini-Lag. Spielbar ist es, macht so aber nicht wirklich Spaß.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Mai 2021)

3 out of 10

Es geht um ein erfolgloses Game-Development-Studio, welches sich bemüht ein Spiel zu liefern, welches die Fans wollen, stoßen dabei auf Shitstorm und andere Widrigkeiten. Ein Spiel, welches unser Hobby auf die Metaebene hievt 

Witziges und sympathisches Adventure im Stile Point 'n Click mit kleinen Minispielen. Nachteil ist, dass es nicht vertont wurde und keine Untertitel vorhanden sind.

Edit: Bin eigentlich nur darauf gestoßen, weil es ein Epic Freebie war.


----------



## Rizzard (17. Mai 2021)

Am Freitag mit Mass Effect 1 (LE) angefangen.
Es ist unheimlich toll nach nun 14 Jahren wieder den ersten Teil zu spielen.
Hat mich sofort wieder in seinen Bann gezogen.


----------



## blautemple (17. Mai 2021)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich in den letzten Tagen mit verschiedenen Online Shootern beschäftigt. Gar nicht gefallen hat mir Battlefront 2 wegen übermächtiger Gegner. Hängengeblieben bin ich dann bei CoD Cold War. Gerade die 6 vs 6 Matches auf kleinen Maps wie Nuketown machen mir echt Spaß.
> Ab Donnerstag werde ich dann einen fetten Makel in meiner Gamer Vita beheben und das erste Mal Mass Effect spielen (Legendary Edition Series X).





Rizzard schrieb:


> Am Freitag mit Mass Effect 1 (LE) angefangen.
> Es ist unheimlich toll nach nun 14 Jahren wieder den ersten Teil zu spielen.
> Hat mich sofort wieder in seinen Bann gezogen.


So geht es mir auch. Zu Release 2007 war ich mit 11 Jahre dann doch noch etwas zu jung für so ein Spiel und danach habe ich das Spiel immer vor mir hergeschoben da es einen sehr altbackenen Eindruck gemacht hat.
Jetzt hat mich die Reihe nach 11h Spielzeit aber schon voll in ihren Bann gezogen und ich kann es kaum erwarten Feierabend zu machen um endlich weiterzocken zu können


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Mai 2021)

Hole gerade, dank Gamepass, Resident Evil 7 nach. Die Atmosphäre ist super und trotz 1st Person + fehlender Zombies fühlt es sich nach Resident evil an. Mir gefällt es bisher_👍_


----------



## Rolk (19. Mai 2021)

Ich habe mir *Subnautica: Below Zero* zugelegt. Viel sagen kann ich noch nicht. Bisher fühlt es sich an wie eine leicht polierte Version vom Vorgänger mit neuer Storyline. Also alles Super. 

Ach ja und Tischkorallen sind vom Massen-Artikel zur Rarität geworden.  
Wenn das so weiter geht muss ich doch mal googeln wo man den Kram jetzt findet.^^


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Mai 2021)

The Dark Pictures: The Man of Medan

Anfang war etwas zäh aber jetzt: Gruselige Atmosphäre, gute Jumpscares und spannende Storyentwicklung - definitive Empfehlung für Horrorfans, die gerne mal einen Streifen interaktiv erleben wollen  
einzig blöde: HDR funktioniert wohl am PC aufgrund eines Bugs nicht


----------



## D0pefish (22. Mai 2021)

Heute zufällig die Vö. von Saints Row 3 remastered auf Steam gesehen und da ich den dritten Teil lange nicht gespielt habe, wurde zugeschlagen. Die rabattierten 14 Taler sind ja fast geschenkt für's renovierte Komplettpaket. Suchtete direkt beim Start los und weg war der Nachmittag... fieses Ding.  Leider kaum Zeit bis nächste Woche aber dann mal im KoOp durchgakkern bis der Arzt kommt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Mai 2021)

AC Unity...
Hatte lange keine lust, nadem ich es kostenlos abgegriffen hatte. Aber nun hab ich urlaub und es ist corona... also hab ich das lästige "intro" mal zuende gemacht und bin nun im eigentlichen spiel. So gut wie die eizo-triologie ist es aber irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Mai 2021)

Wenn du auch Syndicate abgegriffen hast (gab es z.B. mal bei Epic) würde ich das vorziehen. Quasi die selbe Technik aber vernünftig abgestimmt(leider aus Sicht eines modernen PCs mit unnötig weit zurück gedrehter Weitsicht) und mit dem imo spannenderen Setting.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Mai 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn du auch Syndicate abgegriffen hast (gab es z.B. mal bei Epic) würde ich das vorziehen.


Hab nur den ubi-launcher und das reicht mir auch. Kann dort auch nur die kostenlosen sachen mit nehmen, da die keine konto-daten, oder sonstiges um bezahlen zu können, von mir sehen werden.
Müßte aber auch erstmal schauen, bis zu welchem teil AC überhaupt noch für mich interessant wäre, da es laut wiki irgendwann keine versteckten klingen mehr gibt. Die dinger sind aber essentiell (weil effizient)... wenn auch recht brutal...


----------



## Olstyle (24. Mai 2021)

Syndicate ist afaik das letzte "alte" AC.
Danach kamen dann die RPGs.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Mai 2021)

Bin gerade am Saints Row 3: Reamaster spielen, hatte irgendwie mal wieder richtig Lust auf etwas Saints Row und der 3er war meiner persönlichen Meinung nach der mit Abstand beste Teil der Reihe und das recht umfassende Grafikupdate der Remaster nimmt man gerne mit.

Schon Schade das sie danach mit Saints Row 4 und besonders mit Agents of Mayhem nur noch Mist verzapft haben...


----------



## Anthropos (24. Mai 2021)

Zocke jetzt seit Freitag Days Gone und bin super happy mit dem Kauf.
Grafische Perle, Gameplay spaßig und Story fesselnd.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Mai 2021)

Ich hole Nier Automata gerade nach und bin bisher begeistert über die irre Anime-Action. Die Story ist irgendwie interessant kryptisch bisher. Die soll ja richtig gut sein mit einem großen Storytwist zum Ende, leider ahne ich schon in welche Richtung es gehen wird, aber lass mich trotzdem mal gern überraschen.


----------



## RavionHD (24. Mai 2021)

Days Gone, bis jetzt 16 Stunden gespielt, gefällt mir ganz gut, Story gewinnt zwar keinen Oscar, unterhält jedoch, und es hat die typischen Open World Probleme, aber sonst macht es mir Spaß und es sieht in Ultrawide auch toll aus.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> zum Ende


Nur als Hinweis bevor du es zu schnell für Fertig erklärst:


Spoiler



Was wie wann "Ende" ist, ist überhaupt erstmal die Frage.


Hat eigentlich schon jemand Replicant ver.1.22474487139 angetestet?


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Mai 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nur als Hinweis bevor du es zu schnell für Fertig erklärst:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Hmmm...ich mutmaße schon sehr stark darüber, was du meinen könntest. Aber nein, ich spiele es einfach sonst verderbe ich mir noch das Spiel indem ich mir mögliche Ausgänge des Spiels selber vorstelle. Das ist der Fluch, wenn man zu viele Storys gesehen, gespielt und gelesen hat  - selten, dass noch irgendeine Story richtig überraschen kann😩


----------



## Olstyle (24. Mai 2021)

Es geht dabei auch nicht (nur) um die Story sondern darum wie sie erzählt wird. Aber jetzt halte ich wirklich den Mund.


----------



## Rizzard (25. Mai 2021)

Habe gestern Mass Effect 1 (LE) beendet. Ging mit ca 23 Std schneller als gedacht.
Ich habe aber auch nur ein paar Nebenmissionen gemacht. Diese kargen Planeten und die dazu gehörigen, alle gleichaussehenden Ikea-Gebäude, wurden schnell langweilig.
Damals 2007 war das noch tragbar, heute nicht mehr.^^
Jedenfalls war es ein toller, mittlerweile fast schon nostalgischer Genuss. Das Spiel hat tatsächlich heut noch so viel Klasse wie damals. Fast sogar noch mehr, weil mir beim Spielen auffiel das es solchen Hochgenuss heute nur noch selten gibt.

Hab dann natürlich umgehend mit Mass Effect 2 weiter gemacht.
Darauf freue ich mich tierisch, war damals (dicht gefolgt vonTeil 1) mein liebster Teil.
Allerdings vermisse ich jetzt schon die unendliche Munition. Mit meiner Sniper war ich in ME1 (vorallem gegen Ende) absolut OP. Hatte ganz vergessen das man in Teil 2 Munition sammeln muss.^^
Auch die Lootvielfalt mit all den Waffen, Munitionsarten usw fehlt mir ein bisschen.
Aber bei Teil 2 muss man sich eben auf andere Qualitäten konzentrieren.

Für mich war die LE ein absolutes Muss.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Mai 2021)

Nachdem ich letztens bei SWTOR einen Spieler mit der mir bis dato unbekannten Auszeichnung "Legendary Player" sah, musste ich natürlich nachschlagen. Achso, alle 8 Klassenstories beenden! Dann dachte ich mir: verdammt, du spielst das Spiel so on/off-mäßig seit Ende 2012 und hast bisher nur eine einzige Klassenstory (Bounty Hunter) abgeschlossen? Das muss sich ändern. Darum läuft jetzt "Operation: Legende", die zweite Klassenstory (Inqui) ist beinahe durch, danach kommt vermutlich der Schmuggler oder der Jedi-Ritter.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Juni 2021)

Als Neu-Multiplayer spiele ich seit ein paar Wochen mit einem Kumpel *BF V (Series X)*. An sich ein gutes Spiel das mir viel Spaß macht und dank Fps Boost sogar mit bis zu 120 Fps auf der SX läuft. Leider ist das Game aber immer noch recht buggy und stürzt z.B. gerne mal ab. Schade und unnötig…

Mein aktuelles Highlight:

* Ratchet & Clank Rift Apart (PS5)*

Charme, Humor, tolle Grafik, gelungenes Gameplay und hervorragender Dual Sense Support. Wahnsinns-Spiel. So sollen PS5 Games sein


----------



## RyzA (11. Juni 2021)

Irgendwie bin ich bei PoE hängengeblieben. Das macht mir nach wie vor viel Spaß.
Zuerst hatte ich mit der "Ritual" Liga angefangen und spiele seit der neuen Liga  Standard.
Da ich keine Lust hatte nochmal neu anzufangen und das Endgame noch besser kennenlernen will.
Perfekt ist es noch nicht weil mein Charakter noch nicht genug Schaden macht.
Bis T12 Maps kann ich alles gut spielen. T13-T16 ist aber noch zu hart.
Aber ich muß auch noch das letzte Labyrinth machen. Dadurch kann ich meinen Schaden noch mehr erhöhen weil ich noch 2 Aszendenzpunkte dann bekomme. Das Gemmensetup ist auch noch nicht optimal.
Aber ich lasse mir Zeit und zwischendurch findet man beim farmen immer wieder geile Sachen. 

Edit: Ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf PoE 2 und Diablo 4.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Juni 2021)

Spiele The Medium im Gamepass. Schönes Resident Evil Feeling mit den festen Kamerawinkeln, um dann wieder in die Verfolgersicht zu wechseln. Story ist bisher spannend (ca. 5 Std Spielzeit) und motiviert zum Weiterspielen. Nach RE 7 ist der Grusel jetzt eher mäßig, aber ok (ein krasser Jumpscare war aber dabei ) 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> * Ratchet & Clank Rift Apart (PS5)*
> 
> Charme, Humor, tolle Grafik, gelungenes Gameplay und hervorragender Dual Sense Support. Wahnsinns-Spiel. So sollen PS5 Games sein


Zwecks Gutschein bei Otto bestellt und muss leider bis nächste Woche auf die Lieferung warten  

Wünsche dir aber natürlich viel Spaß, ich schließe mich dir dann kommende Woche auch an


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. Juni 2021)

Ich hab mal so ein bißchen im Internet geblättert und bin darauf gestoßen:
https://www.gog.com/game/sphinx_and_the_cursed_mummy .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für nicht mal 4.- EUR ein Schnäppchen.

Die Grafik wurde von der PS2 auf PC-Niveau gehoben.
Das Spiel hat leider keine Stimmausgabe, Musik und Geräusche schon.

Aber es ist spannend, die Story stimmt und die Steuerung ist gut.
Einen größeren Mangel gibt es: 
die Speicherpunkte liegen zu weit auseinander.

Manchmal kommt man nach erledigtem Speedrun ein kleines µ zu spät, und ZACK fängt man wieder von vorn im Level an.

Aber wenn ich mal viel Zeit habe, wird das eine Dauerbeschäftigung.


----------



## chill_eule (16. Juni 2021)

Mich hat der Fußball total angefixt, also hab ich vor ein paar Tagen den (ur-)alten 
"EA Fussball Manager 13" ausgegraben 
Dem dann aber natürlich einen aktuellen Anstrich verpasst:








						FM2021 | FM-Zocker
					






					www.fm-zocker.net


----------



## Krolgosh (16. Juni 2021)

Hab jetzt nach knapp 115 Std die Mass Effect Legendary Edition durchgespielt... die ist wirklich super geworden. Ich war sofort wieder "drinnen" und es ist und bleibt eines meiner liebstens Games. 
An mir ging damals der Citadel DLC vorbei und hab ihn jetzt erst mit der LE erlebt, wirklich genial.
Die tiefe der Beziehungen die man mit den ganzen Charakteren aufbaut hat für mich bisher kein anderes Spiel geschafft. Am Ende von ME3 fragt mich meine Frau wieso meine Augen so Rot und glasig sind... es lässt mich auch nach all den Jahren nicht kalt.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Juni 2021)

*Destiny 2 (Series X, Gamepass)*

Typischer Online Loot Shooter, der mir dank perfekter Spielbarkeit bisher viel Spaß macht.

*Mass Effect Legendary Edition*

Die Urversionen hatte ich nie gespielt.
Die Remakes hat man sicherlich technisch gehörig aufpoliert, aber man merkt dem  Game (Teil 1) in meinen Augen das Alter deutlich an. Das Gunplay finde ich gähnend langweilig und auch die Spielabschnitte kommen oftmals recht monoton daher. Deswegen bekommt mich ME nicht so recht. Die Story ist definitiv interessant, aber der Rest gefällt mir gar nicht. Deswegen werde ich die Trilogie auch nicht weiterspielen. Für mich leider ein Fehlkauf.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Juni 2021)

Zombie Army 4

Ich liebe diesen trashigen B-Movie-Flavour gepaart mit Zombie-Nazis. Ideal für Paar Runden Hirn ausschalten/Hirne rausballern.
Falls Einer mitmachen möchte, gerne per PN melden


----------



## Rolk (20. Juni 2021)

*Necromunda: Hired Gun*
Schneller Shooter bei dem man mit campen nur selten weiter kommt. Warhammer 40K Atmosphäre kommt sehr gut rüber. Die Story gewinnt keinen Preis, aber irgendwie passt es auch. Schließlich spielt man einen Kopfgeldjäger der in einer Untermakropole lebt und noch nichts anderes gesehen hat. Ich würde es empfehlen, wenn man Warhammer 40K mag, auch wenn sich gefühlt in 2 von 3 Tests die 3. Garde mit über kritischen Wertungen profilieren wollte. Ich knabbere noch am letzten Kapitel, gegen das die bisherige Kampagne fast schon ein Selbstläufer war.

*Salt und Sanctuary*
Souls like in 2D wie man überall liest passt absolut. Nach zwei Stunden blicke ich so ganz langsam durch und der Schwierigkeitsgrad zieht auch schon gut an. Bin mal gespannt wie weit ich mich durch beißen werde. Art Design und Gameplay passt jedenfalls.


----------



## Maddog88 (20. Juni 2021)

hatte jetzt die letzten zwei drei Wochen Gothic 1 und 2 nochmal gezockt, einfach Beste!  
Nun zocke ich ab und zu Days Gone, ist ganz nice, aber find es nicht so fesselnd. Leider.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Juni 2021)

A plague tale: Innocence

Sehr schöne Grafik, sehr gute Musikuntermalung, Atmosphäre ist aufgrund beider Punkte 1A! 

Story regt definitiv an zum Weiterspielen. Gameplay erinnert an The Last of Us. Wobei es meiner Meinung zu viele Stealthstellen gibt, die bei Entdecken prompt zum letzten Checkpoint zurückwerfen - solche Gameplayentscheidungen, auch wenn es im Kontext der Story zwar passt, nerven mich grundsätzlich und das war dann aber auch schon der größte Kritikpunkt. Ansonsten ist das Spiel sehr stimmig und rund.


----------



## Rolk (20. Juni 2021)

An A Plague Tale: Innocence hatte ich eigentlich nur einen echten Kritikpunkt. Es war ein Unreal Engine 4 Titel @DX11 und entsprechend lief es auch. Oder um es abzukürzen: Obwohl es ein langsames Spiel ist brauchte man höhere fps, damit es sich wirklich rund anfühlt. Ich müsste es auch noch mal durch spielen, jetzt wo deutlich stärkere Hardware am Start ist.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juni 2021)

Mir war es zu plötzlich vorbei. Also vom Spannungsbogen, nicht von der Länge selbst.


----------



## Rizzard (21. Juni 2021)

Nachdem ich Mass Effect 1+2 abgeschlossen habe, bin ich aktuell bei Teil 3.
Was für eine epische Spielereihe. Heute noch genau so geil wie damals. Es ist einfach super das einem all die Charaktere, Entscheidungen, Beziehungen durch das gesamte Spiel begleiten.
Sowas würde ich mir in der heutigen Zeit auch mal wieder wünschen. Schade das ich mit der LE bald durch bin.

Vielleicht versuch ich mich danach mal wieder an Andromeda, was mich 2017 leider enttäuscht hat. Aber aktuell bin ich im ME-Fieber.^^


----------



## soulstyle (21. Juni 2021)

Orange Cast
Mal antesten und schauen wie das Spiel ist.


----------



## Veriquitas (22. Juni 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Doom 64 bester Doom Teil ever.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juni 2021)

Spiele gerade mal wieder etwas *Kenshi*.

Roundhouse Kick:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selber Siedlungen bauen macht Spaß:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anthropos (27. Juni 2021)

*Kerbal Space Programm*
Ist ganz schön kompliziert da rein zu kommen, aber macht Laune.


----------



## Veriquitas (27. Juni 2021)

Weiter gehts heute mit Bioshock 2.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Juli 2021)

Weiter gehts mit Minervas Den Remastered




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (1. Juli 2021)

*Geheimtipp:*








						Save 40% on Outer Wilds on Steam
					

Named Game of the Year 2019 by Giant Bomb, Polygon, Eurogamer, and The Guardian, Outer Wilds is a critically-acclaimed and award-winning open world mystery about a solar system trapped in an endless time loop.




					store.steampowered.com
				




"Outer Wilds, von Kritikern gefeiert, mehrfach preisgekrönt und ausgezeichnet als Spiel des Jahres 2019 von Giant Bomb, Polygon, Eurogamer und The Guardian, ist ein frei erkundbares Weltraumrätsel über ein Sternensystem, das in einer nie enden wollenden Zeitschleife gefangen ist."

Mehr dürft ihr auch gar nicht wissen, sonst versaut ihr euch sämtliches Gameplay. Hier nur mal ein Auszug aus einer der Kritiken von einem begeistertem Spieler, natürlich ohne Spoiler:

"This game is without a doubt one of the best experiences gaming can offer. There has never been a universe that made me feel so small, so hopeful, so helpless. It deserves every single accolade, every praise, and all the more.
If you want to explore a galaxy so different, yet so similar to ours, if you want to uncover secrets of the universe you're in and find your way in an adventure with no signposts then get this game. Even if you are unsure, if you doubt that you'll enjoy it in any capacity, get. this. game."

Ich habe es selbst noch nicht durchgespielt und aktuell 15 Stunden auf der Uhr und bin absolut begeistert. Bitte, spielt das, jeder, der das noch nicht kennt! Und vermeidet es wirklich, euch irgendwas spoilern zu lassen.


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Juli 2021)

Dritter Durchgang *A Plague Tale: Innocence*
Nach PC und Xbox One X nun auf der PS5. Durch "Next Gen" Patch auf den neuen Konsolen mit 60 Fps.
Nach wie vor ein tolles Spiel, dass dank gutem Dual Sense Support jetzt sogar noch ein Eckchen besser ist.

Zudem auch nach über 200h immer noch *CoD Cold War (Series X)* 6 vs. 6. Macht mir nach wie vor viel Spaß.

Und mit einem Kumpel regelmäßig *Sea of Thieves (Series X, Jack Sparrow DLC).*
SoT ist in meinen Augen kein großes Spiel, das ich jedem ans Herz legen würde. Aber bisher ist es doch spaßig. Von daher bleibe ich dran.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juli 2021)

Immer wenn ich denke bei *Yakuza 5* in der Zeitlinie weiter zu kommen wird auf den nächsten Charakter gewechselt. Ich war jetzt schon 

Ein Ex-Waisenhausleiter, Ex-Yakuza, jetzt Taxifahrer
Ein flüchtiger Verbrecher
Ein 16 Jähriges Pop-Idol
Ein Geldleiher
Ein Ex-Baseballprofi, jetzt Journalist in der Sex-Industrie


----------



## Veriquitas (20. Juli 2021)

Unter anderem Prodeus, top Game. Erinnert an die alten Shooter (Quake etc.), sehr schnell, blutig, kurze Ladezeiten, Mapeditor etc. Grafik ist sehr gut, noch nie so gute sprites gesehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Juli 2021)

Hab TLOU Part 1 wieder Mal angefangen, diesmal auf dem zweithöchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad. Richtiger Nervenkitzel mit paar Kugeln und Runnern / Clicker im Nacken 😅

Das Spiel ist einfach super gealtert! Ich hoffe sehr, dass reine PC-MR auch mal in den Genuss kommen können.

Danach soll es gleich mit TLOU Part 2 weiter gehen. Ich möchte mal sehen, wie die gesamte Story in einem Durchlauf zur Geltung kommt.

Edit: Schade, dass TLOU Pt. 1 keinen 4k/60fps auf der PS5 bekommen hat. Die Hardware könnte das locker stemmen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (20. Juli 2021)

Nach der EM und G.I.Joe Pause werde ich ab morgen wieder World of Tanks auf PS4 anfangen.


----------



## Maddog88 (24. Juli 2021)

am Handy Lords Mobile seit ca. 2 Jahren , am PC PubG mal wieder angeschaut (wegen der neuen Map) und Warzone hin u wieder zum chilligen zocken. Bin in den Startlöchern von New World, hab da irgendwie Bock drauf ^^


----------



## Cook2211 (24. Juli 2021)

Vor einem Jahr gekauft, wird es jetzt endlich mal durchgespielt und dank PS5 Patch mit besser Grafik und 60 Fps:

*Final Fantasy VII Remake*


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2021)

Tja. Nachdem mein Lieblingscharakter/Build/MainSkill stark generft wurde pausiere ich erstmal "Path of Exile".

Ich würde ja "C&C Alarmstufe Rot 3" viel mehr spielen wenn das mit den Superwaffen nicht wäre. Warum um Himmelswillen, kann man diese nicht einfach im Menü deaktivieren? Für alles gibt es Einstellungen, nur dafür nicht.
Es gibt zwar einen Mod, aber ich traue mich nicht den zu installieren.  Bin damit äußert vorsichtig geworden seitdem es Kryptotrojaner gibt.

Mal gucken... oder ich spiele "Day of the Tentacle Remastered" ein wenig weiter.
Oder "AoE II DE".

Ich habe auch noch jede Menge andere Spiele. Aber wenn die Hardware  mehr gefordert wird, dann wirds  laut. Muß erstmal meinen PC richtig reinigen. Das mache ich wenn der neue Schreibtisch da ist. Da mein PC aktuell unten im Schreibtisch steht und ich immer den ganzen Schreibtisch abziehen muß wenn ich daran will. Beim neuen kommt der PC oben drauf.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Juli 2021)

Hab jetzt, dank GP, Doom Eternal angefangen. Das Spiel ist ein exzessiver Speed-Rausch!


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juli 2021)

*Yakuza 5 *hab ich nach 80 Stunden (mit 30% completion  ) abgeschlossen.
Gerade habe ich *Stubbs the Zombie* als Remaster endlich mal angespielt nachdem ich die Originalversion schon zwischenzeitlich nachholen wollte und die nicht mehr verfügbar war.
Das Remaster ist halt mehr eine GoG Behandlung. Also es läuft nun wieder auf neuen Rechnern und die Lizenzen wurden auch erneuert, ansonsten ist es aber komplett das alte Spiel mit PS2 Grafik. Ein herrliches B-Movie Flair hat es meiner Meinung nach trotzdem und die Idee dass man die Zombies statt den Menschen spielt ist immer noch unverbraucht.


----------



## T'PAU (25. Juli 2021)

Das gute alte *DOOM*! Ja, das alte von 1993, allerdings mit modernem _Unterbau_ in Form von GZ-DOOM. 
Eigentlich bin ich nur drauf gekommen, weil ich 'ne WAD-Datei für 'ne DOOM-Engine auf dem Atari Falcon 030 (!) brauchte!


----------



## Rizzard (26. Juli 2021)

Seit gestern *Persona 5 Royal*. Gibt es aktuell im Angebot für 28€.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (26. Juli 2021)

Nier Replicant fast durch danach  Nier Automata.


----------



## DerLee (26. Juli 2021)

Path of Exile, neue Liga angefangen


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Juli 2021)

Ich wollte *Final Fantasy VII Remake* wirklich durchspielen. Da das Game gegen Ende aber zu einer ewigen Aneinanderreihung von Bossfights wird, wobei gerade der Kampf gegen "The Arsenal“ unendlich lang und dabei todlangweilig ist, habe ich die Lust verloren. Schade dass ich so viel Zeit mit diesem Game verplempert habe


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juli 2021)

Neben Stubbs (immer wieder spaßig für ein Stündchen aber nix was ewig lang fesselt) nun Mafia: DE angefangen.
Steuerung ist etwas träge, die Grafik bis auf z.T. das LoD ziemlich schick und die Story gut wie eh und je.


IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Nier Replicant


Und wie ist das so?


----------



## RyzA (28. Juli 2021)

Irgendwie habe ich Bock auf Aufbau-Strategie/Simulation.
Ich glaube ich installiere mir mal Tropico 6. Das hatte ich mir mal gekauft aber noch nicht gespielt.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (28. Juli 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und wie ist das so?


Es ist das Sequel zu Automata. Das Spiel ist sehr Story bezogen. Das Kampfsystem ist einfach gehalten. Mir macht es spaß trotz das der erste Durchgang kurz ist. Mit den Nebenquests (die keine Pflicht sind) dauerts sehr lange . Die Bosskämpfe sind solala. Es gibt 3 Endings wovon ich eins habe. 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Da das Game gegen Ende aber zu einer ewigen Aneinanderreihung von Bossfights wird, wobei gerade der Kampf gegen "The Arsenal“ unendlich lang und dabei todlangweilig ist, habe ich die Lust verloren. Schade dass ich so viel Zeit mit diesem Game verplempert habe


The Arsenal dauert nicht lange ... 3 - 5 min und der Schrott liegt . Spiel im HM gegen Weiss (Belohnung 2x Götterdämmerung). Hab alle Waffenhefte Manuskripte (was etwas "viel" Zeit gekostet hat) alle wichtigen Materien auf Max.
Hab das Spiel vor ein paar Wochen in HM durchgespielt... Mit 3x Götterdämmerung in HM ist es ein Witz ^^.


----------



## Painkiller (29. Juli 2021)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Da das Game gegen Ende aber zu einer ewigen Aneinanderreihung von Bossfights wird, wobei gerade der Kampf gegen "The Arsenal“ unendlich lang und dabei todlangweilig ist, habe ich die Lust verloren. Schade dass ich so viel Zeit mit diesem Game verplempert habe


Lass das Game einfach mal ein paar Wochen liegen und versuch es dann nochmals. 

@ Topic
Ich freu mich immer noch wie ein Schneekönig das Microprose endlich wieder zurück ist. 
Die alten Haudegen des Forums freut es sicher auch.

Kann´s kaum erwarten endlich Carrier Command 2 und Sea Power selbst zu spielen. Auch Regiments und die anderen Titel machen einen interessanten Eindruck.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (29. Juli 2021)

Seit Jahren Star Wars Battlefront 2017.

Teilweise Control/ Metro Exodus und selten Star Wars The Force Unleashed.


----------



## chill_eule (29. Juli 2021)

Ich hab grad zufällig gesehen, dass ich in D3 noch gar nicht alle Klassen durchgezockt habe 

Mönch und Hexendoktor werde ich die nächsten Tage mal nachholen, solange wie es Spaß macht.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2021)

@chill_eule : 

Kann ich das Spiel auch digital runterladen wenn ich den Launcher installiert habe?
Ich habe das Spiel noch auf DVD aber das dauert Ewigkeiten bis das so installiert wird.
Außerdem habe ich nur noch einen externes Laufwerk.
Den Blizzard/Battlenet Launcher kann ich doch von der Webseite auch runterladen oder?
Und gibt es dort noch das Auktionshaus?


----------



## chill_eule (29. Juli 2021)

Ähm, klar, Launcher ziehen, installieren, starten und beim Game auf installieren klicken, irgendwann mal den Key eingeben.
Funktioniert eigentlich genau so wie bei Steam und allen Anderen.

Das AH wurde schon vor Jahren rausgepatcht.

@T: Mönch*in it is! 
Lvl 1... Oh Gott, fühlt man sich gammelig 

Aber ich hab einen sehr passenden Namen gefunden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ähm, klar, Launcher ziehen, installieren, starten und beim Game auf installieren klicken, irgendwann mal den Key eingeben.
> Funktioniert eigentlich genau so wie bei Steam und allen Anderen.


Ok. Ich hatte schon lange kein Blizzard Spiel mehr gespielt. Deswegen wusste ich das nicht mehr.
Das letzte mal SC2 aber das ist bestimmt auch schon 5 Jahre her.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Das AH wurde schon vor Jahren rausgepatcht.


Also gar kein Onlinehandel mehr und nur noch Selffound?


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juli 2021)

Hab gerade mal wieder Audiosurf raus gekramt.
Holy Cow geht das ab auf dem TV mit Ambilight! 
Sollte ich mich nicht mehr melden hat mich ein epileptischer Schock erwischt


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Juli 2021)

Gleich wird The Ascent gestartet, bin schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## chill_eule (29. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Also gar kein Onlinehandel mehr und nur noch Selffound?


Öhm, offiziell nur selffound  

Aber wenn man mal 4-5 Chars auf Lvl 70 hochgeprügelt, diverse Kopfgelder, Nephalem-Portale und was-weiß-ich-alles gemacht hat, dann schwimmt man in Items, Gold, Edelsteinen, Legendarys und Set-Items etc.pp.

Ich bin nur Casual-n00b, mit evtl. 20-30 Stunden pro Jahr...aber sieh selbst...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ich noch irgendwas vergessen? 

Mein aktueller Mönch (w) ist jetzt nach ca. 3 Stunden erst Lvl 20, also: Sorry für die ganzen "Schloss-symbole" auf den Items, ich bin noch zu low


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. Juli 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> @ Topic
> Ich freu mich immer noch wie ein Schneekönig das Microprose endlich wieder zurück ist.
> Die alten Haudegen des Forums freut es sicher auch.


Unterschreib ich glatt.

Grand Prix 1 war die erste einigermaßen spielbare F1-Simulation.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qATaCWHLAxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Man möge über die Grafik hinwegsehen.


----------



## chill_eule (29. Juli 2021)

Damals geiler shice, hab ich auch gezockt, zumindest ab Teil 2 

Erinnert sich noch jemand an die (fast) genau so alten F1 Versuche von Ubisoft?








						F1 Racing Simulation - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



Das hab ich auch gesuchtet


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2021)

Das erste F1 Spiel was ich in meinem Leben gespielt war das hier:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CmGUzuSW5PU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ob das spielbar war? Für damalige Verhältnisse schon.  
War aber glaube ich kein offizielles Formel 1 Spiel.


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Juli 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Damals geiler shice, hab ich auch gezockt, zumindest ab Teil 2
> 
> Erinnert sich noch jemand an die (fast) genau so alten F1 Versuche von Ubisoft?
> 
> ...


Ich hab das grafisch aufgepeppte Formula 1 97 auf der Playstation und auf dem PC am längsten gespielt:
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...ula1_97_front.jpg/220px-Formula1_97_front.jpg .

Die Wunderfirma Psygnosis hat auch dieses Meisterwerk "verbrochen".

Eben bin ich als Michael Schumacher durchs Feld gepflügt mit dem Benneton und habe aufgrund der lägeren Pause nur den 5. Platz belegt.

Das Spiel läuft unter Windows 10 mit dgvoodoo 2.7 einwandfrei!
Die Directx-Version hab ich noch nicht zum laufen bekommen, die 3dfx läuft super.

Edit: *nGlide* hat sich vorgedrängelt bei den Emulatoren.
Damit läuft das Spiel im Vollbildmodus auf einem FullHD Monitor.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2021)

Von Microprose gab es übrigens auch "Microprose Soccer":





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CcfFEecaYPc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sogar mit Wettereffekten!


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Juli 2021)

Noch was von Psygnosis: Shadowmaster




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .
Einer der besten Shooter überhaupt.
Spanned, abwechslungsreich und mit vielen Leveln (3 x14) .
Die Gegner weichen auch mal aus. 

Mein Lieblingslevel: Dark Planet, wenn dann nachts, halb 1, die 6m große Giegerspinne durch die Wand neben Dir bricht (15:52) ...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a8jYw0V2ln8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 .

Wer da nicht zuckt, schläft. 


Leider läuft es nur auf der PS1/2.

Die PC-Version ist nicht ums Verrecken zum Laufen zu bewegen unter Windows 10 wegen eines DirectX 5 - Fehlers.
Wenn den jemand beseitigt, lasse ich eine Kiste Bier springen.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juli 2021)

Emulatoren für alte DX Versionen ist irgendwie noch niemand angegangen weil es ja theoretisch abwärtskompatibel sein soll. -> Glide und Konsolen Versionen laufen bei diversen Spielen auf modernen PCs besser als die DX Variante


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Juli 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> -> Glide und Konsolen Versionen laufen bei diversen Spielen auf modernen PCs besser als die DX Variante


Ja, leider.

dgVoodoo kann auch Directx-Spiele lauffähig machen.
Aber bei Shadowmaster hilft bisher gar nichts.


----------



## Painkiller (30. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich würde ja "C&C Alarmstufe Rot 3" viel mehr spielen wenn das mit den Superwaffen nicht wäre. Warum um Himmelswillen, kann man diese nicht einfach im Menü deaktivieren? Für alles gibt es Einstellungen, nur dafür nicht.
> Es gibt zwar einen Mod, aber ich traue mich nicht den zu installieren. Bin damit äußert vorsichtig geworden seitdem es Kryptotrojaner gibt.


C&C Red Alert 3 war gar nicht so schlecht. Hat aber viel Potential auf dem Weg liegen gelassen.

Hier ein Mod-Tipp (LOL im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. xD) von mir: 








						Command And Conquer : Generals Evolution mod for C&C: Red Alert 3
					

A Red Alert 3 total conversion aiming to bring C&C Generals Zero Hour onto the new engine as well as to expand upon it.




					www.moddb.com
				




Wenn du die heruntergeladenen Daten vor dem Installieren überprüfen willst, dann lade sie doch einfach auf Virustotal hoch. Den Dienst nutze ich immer wenn ich mir unsicher bin.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> C&C Red Alert 3 war gar nicht so schlecht. Hat aber viel Potential auf dem Weg liegen gelassen.


Ich spiele am liebsten K.I. Gefechte. Am meisten stört mich eben das mit den Superwaffen. Weil ich gerne und lange meine Basis ausbaue. Wenn dann auf einmal wichtige Gebäude zerstört werden, frustet mich das.
Ich hatte auch schon versucht mehrere MBF und Basen zu bauen. Aber meistens erwischt mich die K.I. schon vorher.
Es wäre so toll und eigentlich auch simpel, einfach in den Optionen zu ermöglichen, die Superwaffen zu deaktivieren.


----------



## Diekjung (30. Juli 2021)

Persönlich zocke ich aktuell grade The Ascent. Macht bisher auch richtig Spaß. Auch wenn es noch ein paar Problem bei der Übersetzung von texten gibt.

Mit einem Kumpel zocke ich dann noch Regelmäßig Outriders (grad ca Stufe 23) und Zombie Army 4.
Und dann noch mit einer Freundin Rocket League und ab und zu  Sea of Thieves. Hatten aber leider noch keine Zeit den Fluch der Karibik DLC zu testen. Sind in den genannten Spielen aber auch nur Casual unterwegs und kommen vielleicht auf 3-4 Stunden Spielzeit in der Woche.


----------



## chill_eule (30. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Weil ich gerne und lange meine Basis ausbaue.


Dann ist C&C aber genau das falsche Game für dich


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Dann ist C&C aber genau das falsche Game für dich


Erzähl nicht wieder so einen Unsinn.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Juli 2021)

Huuh was ist denn hier los? C&C, Diablo...hat jemand die 90er wieder zurückgeholt? Der Thread ist ja gerade ne wahre Zeitreise, voller Dinosaurier in ihm


----------



## PCGH_Dave (30. Juli 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Huuh was ist denn hier los? C&C, Diablo...hat jemand die 90er wieder zurückgeholt? Der Thread ist ja gerade ne wahre Zeitreise, voller Dinosaurier in ihm


Wer mit diesen Spielen groß geworden ist, blickt angesichts aktueller Free-to-Play-DLC-Season-Pass-Always-Online-Politik gerne in die Vergangenheit zurück. Da gab es zwar auch Bugs, aber die waren nach wenigen Wochen gepatcht oder wurden einfach drin gelassen und genießen bis heute Kultstatus. Die Spiele waren zwar kleiner, aber dafür fertig, ohne DRM, ohne Belohnungstaktik, die dich zum weiterspielen (und Geld ausgeben) bringen soll, ohne "Erfolge", ohne ... du siehst schon, das war früher wirklich besser. Solche Perlen gibt es auch heute noch, aber die großen Publisher setzen alles daran, dass du deine Zeit lieber in ihren Beschäftigungstherapien verbringst und ihre Spiele vorbestellst.


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Juli 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Huuh was ist denn hier los? C&C, Diablo...hat jemand die 90er wieder zurückgeholt? Der Thread ist ja gerade ne wahre Zeitreise, voller Dinosaurier in ihm


Lieber ein alter T-Rex als ein junger Regenwurm.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Juli 2021)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Wer mit diesen Spielen groß geworden ist, blickt angesichts aktueller Free-to-Play-DLC-Season-Pass-Always-Online-Politik gerne in die Vergangenheit zurück. Da gab es zwar auch Bugs, aber die waren nach wenigen Wochen gepatcht oder wurden einfach drin gelassen und genießen bis heute Kultstatus. Die Spiele waren zwar kleiner, aber dafür fertig, ohne DRM, ohne Belohnungstaktik, die dich zum weiterspielen (und Geld ausgeben) bringen soll, ohne "Erfolge", ohne ... du siehst schon, das war früher wirklich besser. Solche Perlen gibt es auch heute noch, aber die großen Publisher setzen alles daran, dass du deine Zeit lieber in ihren Beschäftigungstherapien verbringst und ihre Spiele vorbestellst.





wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Lieber ein alter T-Rex als ein junger Regenwurm.


Alles gut Jungs, gehe ja selber langsam aber sicher auf die 40 zu und bin daher wahrscheinlich mit den selben Spielen aufgewachsen, wie ihr meine lieben Dinos 

Habe aber auch festgestellt, dass viele Spiele nur noch durch die Rosa-Nostalgie Brille gut aussehen/sich gut spielen. Ich weiß Optik ist nicht alles, aber ich für meinen Teil kann mir einfach nicht mehr diese Pixeloptik geben. Bin froh, dass ich die Spieleentwicklung in den letzten 30 Jahren miterlebt habe, aber zurück muss ich nicht mehr. Im Gegenteil, ich komm zeitlich nicht Mal hinterher die aktuellen Games alle zu spielen, wieso dann meine Zeit mit alten Kamellen verschwenden (absolute evergreen Lieblingsspiele wohlgemerkt ausgeklammert)
@PCGH_Dave, ohne deine berechtigte Kritik an heutigen Praktiken damit zu relativieren, finde ich, dass die Gamingsparte in den meisten Bereichen kontinuierlich zulegt und besser wird.


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Juli 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Habe aber auch festgestellt, dass viele Spiele nur noch durch die Rosa-Nostalgie Brille gut aussehen/sich gut spielen. Ich weiß Optik ist nicht alles, aber ich für meinen Teil kann mir einfach nicht mehr diese Pixeloptik geben.


Warte noch ein Weilchen, bis Du die PS2 aus dem Keller holst. 


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bin froh, dass ich die Spieleentwicklung in den letzten 30 Jahren miterlebt habe, aber zurück muss ich nicht mehr. Im Gegenteil, ich komm zeitlich nicht Mal hinterher die aktuellen Games alle zu spielen, wieso dann meine Zeit mit alten Kamellen verschwenden (absolute evergreen Lieblingsspiele wohlgemerkt ausgeklammert)


Ich spiele 10mal lieber Tombraider 1 als ein Schießallestot von heute.

Die Optik hat sich verbessert, aber der Spielspaß = 0.
Weder Story noch Geheimlevel noch Spannung in den heutigen Games.

Tombraider 11, 12, und 13 hab ich mir nur als Sammler gekauft.

Kürzlich gab es mal ein Remake von Due Nukem 3D - Ion Fury.
Guter shooter, aber der Witz ist weg.
Alleine der Burgerladen war im Original ein Knaller, von den Sprüchen gar nicht zu reden.

Parodius vom SNES hab ich gerade mal angespielt und müßte fürchterlich lachen, obwohl ich das Spiel kenne.
Das Bekämpfen der Clowns oder des Monsterpapageis mit  dem Piratenhut und die einmalige Sounduntermalung - einfach unübertroffen. 

Und mitten drin kommt dann so was:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du denkst an nichts Böses und die Gebisse greifen an!

Ich hab in den letzten 20 Jahre nicht einmal so gelacht, wie bei Parodius.


----------



## chill_eule (30. Juli 2021)

Ich hab das mal korrigiert:


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Warte noch ein Weilchen


"Stay awhile an listen..."


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Juli 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich hab das mal korrigiert:
> 
> "Stay awhile an listen..."


So ist es: "All You can do is sit and wait ...".


----------



## chill_eule (30. Juli 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Mein aktueller Mönch (w) ist jetzt nach ca. 3 Stunden erst Lvl 20, also: Sorry für die ganzen "Schloss-symbole" auf den Items, ich bin noch zu low


Soviel mal zum Thema "low"...

Ich erhöhe sukzessive dem Schwierigkeitsgrad mit jedem Spielstart, aber "Belial" am Ende von Akt 2 war jetzt auf "Meister" und meinem Char auf Lvl 51 trotzdem in unter einer Minute erledigt 

Was mach ich denn nun? Qual 1 oder gleich noch höher? 

Immerhin habe ich die _perfekte_ Waffe (legendary) für meinen "heiligen" Templer (Begleiter) gefunden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GamingX (30. Juli 2021)

momentan Doom 2016 und danach Doom Eternal, zur Überbrückung bis BF2042 erscheint


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Alles gut Jungs, gehe ja selber langsam aber sicher auf die 40 zu und bin daher wahrscheinlich mit den selben Spielen aufgewachsen, wie ihr meine lieben Dinos


Ich bin 5 Jahre älter aber kommt ungefähr hin!  


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Habe aber auch festgestellt, dass viele Spiele nur noch durch die Rosa-Nostalgie Brille gut aussehen/sich gut spielen. Ich weiß Optik ist nicht alles, aber ich für meinen Teil kann mir einfach nicht mehr diese Pixeloptik geben. Bin froh, dass ich die Spieleentwicklung in den letzten 30 Jahren miterlebt habe, aber zurück muss ich nicht mehr. Im Gegenteil, ich komm zeitlich nicht Mal hinterher die aktuellen Games alle zu spielen, wieso dann meine Zeit mit alten Kamellen verschwenden (absolute evergreen Lieblingsspiele wohlgemerkt ausgeklammert)


Geht mir genauso. Ich muß zwar nicht das neueste Spiel in 4K und Ultra spielen aber einigermaßen zeitgemäß sollte die Grafik schon sein. Die ganz alten Perlen behalte ich gerne in meiner Erinnerung.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Juli 2021)

Etwas aufpolierte PS2 Grafik ist bei 3D ca. meine Schmerzgrenze. Wie aktuell halt Stubbs und vor einiger Zeit Shenmue jeweils als Remaster.
Das Original FF7 z.B. war mir dann irgendwie doch zu hässlich zum nachholen.
Vielleicht sind aber auch meine jugendlichen nur 32 Lebensjahre daran schuld  .


----------



## Rolk (31. Juli 2021)

*The Walking Dead: The Telltale Devinitive Series*. Kaum vorhandene spielerische Elemente und Steuerung des Grauens, aber die Story reist es raus.

*The Ascent*: Macht definitiv Bock! Nicht so schön: Spärliche und unvollständige Übersetzungen, gelegentliche Makroruckler des Todes, grenzwertig lange Laufwege und RT/on Performance komplett für den Popo. Bisher kann ich mich damit arrangieren, aber ein paar Patches braucht es.

Wenn ich es mir recht überlege wären beide Spiel fürs Steam Deck prädestiniert, aber jetzt wieder auf Halde legen und warten? Lieber nicht.


----------



## Sidewinder (31. Juli 2021)

*Subnautica: Below Zero*
8/10 Punkte
Unterwasser-Survival-Spiel.
Ein fremder Planet bedeckt von Wasser aud Eis, bei dem man sich klein und verletzlich fühlt. Durch die übermächtige Fauna kann man nicht alles wegballern, sondern muss das Verhalten studieren und Taktiken zum ablenken und entkommen lernen.
Es fasziniert einfach die Spielwelt zu erkunden und mal nicht an die Hand genommen zu werden, um von Questpointer zu Questpointer geschickt zu werden, wie es in vielen Spielen üblich ist.
Mir gefällt völlige Freiheit von Anfang an sich überall hinbewegen zu können, und Orte zu entdecken von denen etwa nur 20% für die Story erfoderlich sind.  

Ich spiele schon zm dritten mal, da die Beta Version zweimal komplett überarbeitet wurde.


----------



## Cook2211 (31. Juli 2021)

*The Ascent (Series X, Gamepass)*

Mir gefällt das Game richtig gut und es läuft auf der SX bei mir erfreulicherweise bisher ohne grobe Bugs. Einzig die Framerate schwankt gelegentlich.
Sehr schön, dass es einem vor 3 Jahren gegründeten Studio mit satten 11 Mitarbeitern gelungen ist, ein interessantes und atmosphärisches Cyberpunk Game auf die Beine zu stellen.

Vorläufige Note (bin ja noch dran) *8/10*


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. August 2021)

Avengers - Free Weekend auf steam.

Spiel ist sehr schlauchig. Story und Charaktere sind sympathisch und humorvoll, wie man es auch von den Marvel Filmen kennt. Leider hatte das Spiel bei mir mehrmals gamebreaking Bugs. Habs jetzt doch wieder deinstalliert, weil das doch nervt auf Dauer.


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. August 2021)

Doom:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iFnOLFd_ByQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 .

Story: keine,
Steuerung: simpel und perfekt,

Motivation: die Atmosphäre ist immer noch einmalig.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. August 2021)

*The Last Stop (Series X, Gamepass)*

Wer nur mal abschalten und sich unterhalten lassen möchte, für den ist Last Stop genau das richtige. Mehr oder weniger ein interaktiver Film mit interessanter Mystery-Story, hervorragender Vertonung (OT) und gelungenem Grafik-Stil.
Für mich ein GP Geheimtip  Die schätzungsweise 6-8h Spielzeit vergingen wie im Flug.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. August 2021)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> *The Last Stop (Series X, Gamepass)*
> 
> Wer nur mal abschalten und sich unterhalten lassen möchte, für den ist Last Stop genau das richtige. Mehr oder weniger ein interaktiver Film mit interessanter Mystery-Story, hervorragender Vertonung (OT) und gelungenem Grafik-Stil.
> Für mich ein GP Geheimtip  Die schätzungsweise 6-8h Spielzeit vergingen wie im Flug.


Hatte auch meine Aufmerksamkeit im GP gecatched, aber mich dürstet es gerade nach mehr interaktivem Gameplay. Danke trotzdem für den Tipp, hab ja auf dein Anraten Plague Tale gestartet und nicht bereut. Werde dem, hiernach auch ne Chance geben


----------



## Cook2211 (4. August 2021)

*Watch Dogs Legion - Bloodline DLC (PS5)*

Zugegeben, WDL ist nicht DAS Mega-Openworld Game. Meinen Spaß hatte ich dennoch damit.
Im DLC spielt man Aiden Pearce aus Teil 1. Bisher gefällt mir die Erweiterung recht gut. Wer WDL mochte, dürfte auch mit dem DLC zufrieden sein.


----------



## Painkiller (4. August 2021)

Auf der PS5:
Marvel´s Avengers @ PS5-Version @ High-Quality
Ich hab das Spiel bereits auf der PS4 Pro durchgespielt, aber die PS5-Version ist nochmals eine ganz andere Hausnummer. Alles wirkt viel fluffiger, detalierter, schärfer etc. Bin bis jetzt sehr angetan.  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qMNLZgApDGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Auf der Nintendo Switch: 
112 Operator 
Hab den Vorgänger, 911 Operator, bereits sehr lange gespielt. Der Nachfolger setzt an den richtigen Punkten an, aber an der Performance müssen sie gerade bei größeren Städten noch etwas schrauben.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. August 2021)

Mal ein kurzes Update zu The Ascent:

Ich hänge da gerade an einem Spider-Mech-Boss bei dem ich nicht weiterkomme - weswegen ich die Lust an The Ascent verloren habe.

Ja, ich bin ein Weichei was den Schwierigkeitsgrad bei Spielen angeht. In SP-Games möchte ich durch Setting, Atmosphäre und/oder Story unterhalten werden, nicht durch hohe Schwierigkeitsgrade. Deswegen spiele ich z.B. auch keine Souls-Like oder Rogue-Like Spiele.
Zwar schlägt The Ascent nicht gänzlich in die Kerbe ultraschwerer Games aber der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist dennoch teils knackig (auch auf easy). Von daher ist das Spiel leider nichts für mich.
Dennoch halte ich es grundsätzlich für ein gutes Spiel, das jedoch schlicht nicht meine Vorlieben trifft.


----------



## Rolk (7. August 2021)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Mal ein kurzes Update zu The Ascent:
> 
> Ich hänge da gerade an einem Spider-Mech-Boss bei dem ich nicht weiterkomme - weswegen ich die Lust an The Ascent verloren habe.


Es gibt eine Augmentation die sämtlichen von dir verursachten Schaden in gegen Roboter besonders effektiven digitalen Schaden umwandelt. Davon habe ich mittlerweile 2 oder 3 Stück gefunden. Die erste in einem "Keller" in diesem überfluteten Bereich. Damit lag die Spinne im 1. Versuch.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. August 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Augmentation die sämtlichen von dir verursachten Schaden in gegen Roboter besonders effektiven digitalen Schaden umwandelt. Davon habe ich mittlerweile 2 oder 3 Stück gefunden. Die erste in einem "Keller" in diesem überfluteten Bereich. Damit lag die Spinne im 1. Versuch.


Danke für den Tip.  
Ich hatte schon vermutet, dass mir irgendetwas an Ausstattung fehlt. Vielleicht gebe ich dem Game doch noch eine Chance


----------



## Rolk (7. August 2021)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip.
> Ich hatte schon vermutet, dass mir irgendetwas an Ausstattung fehlt. Vielleicht gebe ich dem Game doch noch eine Chance


Ich kenne die Problematik diesen Boss-Gegner mit Standartwaffen erledigen zu wollen.^^


----------



## Nightslaver (7. August 2021)

Spiele gerade "Solasta: Corwn of the Magister".

Ein Dungeon Crawler eines sehr kleinen Studios auf Basis der aktuellen D&D 5.1 Regeln (Kampfsystem ist aktuell wohl mit Abstand eines der besten auf Basis von D&D 5.1).
Irgengendwie wirkt das Spiel aber leider recht schlecht poliert, als wäre es an vielen Ecken und Ende in der Entwicklung des Contents nicht wirklich so ganz fertig geworden und man hätte das dann nur mäßigfür den Release kaschiert...

Spaß macht es aber trotzdem, weil die Kämpfe halt wirklich eine ganze Menge taktische Spielerei in der Vertikale, wie Horizontale, sowie mit Objekten, der Locations, erlauben.

In Summe würde ich sagen ist es ein durchaus guter Dungeon Crawlerk, mit rundenbasierten Kämpfen.
Wer also darauf steht sich eine Party nach eigenen Gusto zu bauen und dann im Stil eines "Temple of elemental Evil" durch dunkle Höhlen & Ruinen zu kämpfen sollte es sich mal ansehen.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. August 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Augmentation die sämtlichen von dir verursachten Schaden in gegen Roboter besonders effektiven digitalen Schaden umwandelt. Davon habe ich mittlerweile 2 oder 3 Stück gefunden. Die erste in einem "Keller" in diesem überfluteten Bereich. Damit lag die Spinne im 1. Versuch.


Gerade nochmal geschaut. Die Augmentation habe ich leider nicht. Die, die ich habe sind gegen diesen Boss relativ wirkungslos.  Schade.
Von daher lasse ich The Ascent erstmal liegen und wende mich *Forgotten City* zu.
Bin schon sehr gespannt auf dieses Game.


----------



## blautemple (8. August 2021)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip.
> Ich hatte schon vermutet, dass mir irgendetwas an Ausstattung fehlt. Vielleicht gebe ich dem Game doch noch eine Chance


Schau mal in dein Inventar, da sollte eine Waffe namens Bitsplit liegen. Teste die mal 

Du musst bei verschiedenen Gegnertypen verschiedene Waffen nutzen, wenn man das richtig macht ist das Spiel gar nicht so schwer.


----------



## Cook2211 (8. August 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Schau mal in dein Inventar, da sollte eine Waffe namens Bitsplit liegen. Teste die mal


Nein, habe ich auch nicht 
Das Game ist echt nix für mich 
Vielleicht probiere ich es nochmal in ein paar Monaten.
Mit Kena, Lost Judgement, dem Ghost of Tsushima DLC, Life is Strange True Colors, Far Cry 6 und Forza Horizon 5 habe ich die nächsten Monate sowieso genug zu tun


----------



## DARPA (8. August 2021)

*Breathedge*

Die Hot Shots Version von Subnautica im Weltraum


----------



## Shadowsfighhter (8. August 2021)

Aktuell zocke ich Thronebreaker - The witcher Tales.
Bin hin- und hergerissen. Einerseits bockt Gwent schon, aber langsam nervt mich das Game auch - man kommt gefühlt nicht voran und die Story ist zwar gut, aber wenig mitreißend imo. Leider muss ich Dinge immer fertig machen; kann das Game also nicht einfach unfertig aufhören


----------



## Rolk (9. August 2021)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Gerade nochmal geschaut. Die Augmentation habe ich leider nicht. Die, die ich habe sind gegen diesen Boss relativ wirkungslos.  Schade.
> Von daher lasse ich The Ascent erstmal liegen und wende mich *Forgotten City* zu.
> Bin schon sehr gespannt auf dieses Game.


Hatte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt auch noch nicht. Ich hatte mich den ganzen Weg zurück gekämpft und mich erst mal mit Nebenmissionen beschäftigt. Dabei bin ich über diese Augmentation gestolpert. Die Levelempfehlung bzw. Balance für gewisse Missionen braucht denke ich auch noch einen Patch. Selbst durfte ich zuletzt gegen zwei dieser Spinnenbots auf einmal antreten, was auch gar nicht mehr so schwer war, aber die folgende Horde menschlicher Gegner war dann zu viel des Guten. Spiel pausiert hier auch erst mal...

Edit: Ok, ich bin doch weiter gekommen. Einen Tag später war der Gegner-Spawn eine Spur weniger hart.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (9. August 2021)

Habe mir grad auf Steam die GTA Trilogy gekauft, als Backup, falls meine Discs mal das Zeitliche segnen.
Dann dachte ich mir, mal gucken, ob die überhaupt noch vernünftig laufen, sind ja nicht mehr ganz frisch und ich hatte die ewig nicht installiert. Es folgte eine Bastelsession.
Und jetzt donner ich zu Flash FM im Infernus die Promenade runter.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. August 2021)

*Hades (PC, Gamepass)*

Du spielst Hades Sohn, Zagreus, der (bisher) vergeblich versucht aus der Unterwelt zu entkommen. Dabei kämpfst du dich von Kammer zu Kammer, die mit jedem weiteren Fortschritt immer schwerer wird. Helfen tun dir dabei deine Cousins, Cousinen, Tanten und Onkel aus dem Olymp, in Form von zusätzlichen Perks und Spezialfähigkeiten (zbsp: Blitz und Wasserattacken). Wenn du stirbst, fängst du wieder bei Papa Hades in der Empfangshalle für tote Seelen an, der nur noch gelangweilt ist, von deinen Ausbruchsversuchen 
Auch wenn es scheint, dass du immer wieder von neu anfängst, ist es nicht ganz so, weil du bei jedem Versuch Geld, Schlüssel für das Erlangen von neuen Waffen und Rubine zum Aufleveln von Perks erhältst. So wirst du bei jedem neuen Fluchtversuch etwas stärker aufgevelt zurückkehren. Sehr motivierend bisher!

Ganz besonders hat mir der etwas düstere Comic-Stil angetan: Alles sieht sehr hübsch handgezeichnet aus und hat eine sehr treffende Farbwahl in Neo-Giftgrün, Blutrot verziert mit Goldakzenten etc.


----------



## Olstyle (13. August 2021)

@AzRa-eL  für die ausführliche Beschreibung, auch wenn es nicht direkt nach etwas für mich klingt.
Selbst Spiele ich zur Zeit (neben Pokemon Leaf Green auf dem Handy ) *Mafia: DE* Episodenweise. Jedes Kapitel hat ziemlich genau Länge und Spannungsbogen einer TV-Serien-Episode, das lässt sich immer ganz gut eintakten.


----------



## T'PAU (13. August 2021)

*Sturmwind  *(mit Demul Dreamcast-Emulator) und *Sturmwind Ex *(Steam PC).

Kann mich noch nicht wirklich entscheiden, welche Version "besser" ist. Jetzt nachdem ich die Dreamcast-Version vernünftig zum laufen gebracht hab (mit dem 3. Emulator ), bevorzuge ich eigentlich das _Original_.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. August 2021)

*Assassin’s Creed Valhalla - Wrath of the Druids DLC*

Im November hatte ich das Hauptspiel auf der brandneuen Series X durchgespielt. Danach war ich dann ein wenig übersättigt von Openworld. Jetzt, ein Dreiviertel Jahr später macht es mir aber wieder Spaß mit Eivor durch die Lande zu ziehen.
Spielerisch gibt‘s, wie bei solchen DLCs üblich, nichts Neues zu berichten. Wer das Hauptspiel mochte, wird also auch den DLC mögen.
Danach mache ich dann mit dem zweiten großen Valhalla DLC weiter.


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2021)

Kennt eigentlich noch jemand das Spiel "Incredible Machine"?
Weiß jemand ob es davon auch eine moderne Version gibt die auch unter Win10 läuft?
Ich hätte mal wieder Lust auf eine Tüftelspiel.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (15. August 2021)

Gestern habe ich nach rund 80h CP 2077 durchgespielt. Ich muss sagen, dass ich zum Ende hin sehr viel Spaß in Night City hatte. Das Spiel hat definitiv seine Schwächen, aber einige der Nebenquests (Judy, Panam, River) haben für mich in Sachen Qualität neue Maßstäbe gesetzt. Die Hauptquest mit Silverhand zu bestreiten, war ebenso tiefgründig, wie spannend. Und ich werde nie vergessen, welche Lachanfälle mir V's Sticheleien gegen Takemura bereitet haben 

Rein zum Zustand des Spiels: Ich hatte einige OSD-Bugs, jedoch keine Plotstopper oder anderes, unnötiges Zeug. Jedes wichtige Item konnte ich vom Boden aufheben. Einzig die Balance war zum Ende hin etwas fragwürdig. Ich habe während einer Quest eine Pistole erhalten, die nur eine Patrone im Gehäuse hat, diese aber mit Explosionsschaden entlädt. Diese Waffe habe ich immer weiter aufgelevelt, bis sie am Ende mit einem einzelnen Schuss über 6.000 Schaden verursacht hat, was mit kritschen Treffer laut Anzeige in ~32.000 Schaden mündete. Kurz: Jeder Gegner war mit einem Schuss hinüber (wirklich, die sind buchstäblich explodiert), Bosse haben etwa drei Treffer benötigt. Ich mag diese Art von "Badass" sein, fair war das jedoch nicht mehr 

Ich warte nun einige Monate ab, bis neue Patches, DLCs und gerne auch Mods das Spiel erweitern, möglicherweise beschehrt uns CD Projekt ja sogar richtige Addons, wie es bei Witcher 3 auch der Fall war. Dann starte ich gerne eine neue Runde, mit anderen Entscheidungen, auch wenn diese am Spielverlauf selbst nicht viel ändern.

Achja, und was ich fast vergessen habe: Der Soundtrack ist der absolute Hammer! Da können sich andere Spiele gerne mal eine Scheibe von abschneiden.

Hier noch ein Screenshot dieses Montrums an Revolver (aus dem Upgrade-Bildschirm):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Kennt eigentlich noch jemand das Spiel "Incredible Machine"?


Ja, kenn ich.
Da gab es ein Demo auf einer Zeitschriften CD oder so.

Die Ursprungsversion von Sierra dürfte mit D-Fendt R (DOS-Box) laufen:
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-incredible-machine/k0  ,
https://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_sacat=0&_nkw=incredible Machine .

Es gab auch Nachbauten, aber für Win 10 kenne ich keine.

Ich bin zur Zeit bei Heretic  - Shodow Of The Serpent Riders.
Aber in der Dommsday-Version:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## blautemple (20. August 2021)

Ich hole aktuell endlich mal die Metro Reihe nach. Gestern und heute habe ich Metro 2033 durchgezockt und ich bin echt begeistert von der Atmosphäre. Einzig das Finale hat mich etwas enttäuscht, da wäre was Gameplay angeht noch deutlich mehr möglich gewesen. 
Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt wie es mit Artjom weitergeht 

Ansonsten zocke ich parallel noch F1 2021.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. August 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ansonsten zocke ich parallel noch F1 2021.


Den Story-Modus? Denn der könnte mich zum Kauf bewegen.


----------



## blautemple (20. August 2021)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Den Story-Modus? Denn der könnte mich zum Kauf bewegen.


Der dauert ca 6h und ist im Prinzip ein Tutorial für das eigentliche Spiel.


----------



## Olstyle (20. August 2021)

Was das angeht hab ich ja ein bisschen Hoffnung auf den angekündigten DTM/Toca Racing Driver Nachfolger.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. August 2021)

*Ghost of Tsushima - Iki Island DLC (PS5)*

Düster, geheimnisvoll, atmosphärisch. Gefällt mir bisher richtig gut.

*Scarlet Nexus (PS5)*

Sci-Fi JRPG. Ich habe lange überlegt ob ich es kaufen soll. Da es aktuell reduziert erhältlich ist, habe ich zugeschlagen und es bisher nicht bereut. Interessante Charaktere, eine mystische Story, abgefahrene Gegner und ein gelungenes Kampfsystem unterhalten mich bisher jedenfalls recht gut.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. August 2021)

Nach dem Beenden des sehr bewegenden ersten Teils vor zwei Wochen, geht es heute Abend weiter mit dem kpntroversesten* Spiel des Jahres 2020

  -* The Last of Us Part 2*

Das erste Durchspielen war damals bei Release auf der PS4. Ich wollte eigentlich auch warten, bis ein vollwertiges PS5 Update erfolgt, aber stehe seit heute zum ersten Mal seit gefühlt 100 Jahren ohne PC da, weil GPU ausgebaut auf den Verkauf wartet.

Freue mich trotzdem gleich in UHD/60Fps zu diesem Meisterwerk zurückzukehren.

*oder war es CP2077🤔


----------



## Olstyle (25. August 2021)

So, Mafia:Episodes äh *Mafia: Definitive Edition* gerade abgeschlossen.
Alles in allem eine *8/10* würde ich sagen.
Das Storytelling und die Technik sind top, aber das Gameplay halt irgend ein Deckungsshooter ohne viel Eigenes.

Jetzt freue ich mich auf *Psychonauts 2*. Das einzige Spiel dass ich je mit einem ernstzunehmenden Betrag unterstützt habe und eines der ganz wenigen die ich direkt zum Release spielen werde.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. August 2021)

Psychonauts 2 habe ich mir angeschaut. Gefällt mir richtig gut. Das werde ich auf jeden Fall durchspielen.

Der kürzlich erschienene New Gen Patch hat dazu geführt, dass ich mich aber zunächst nochmal mit AC Odyssey beschäftige, da ich den DLC Legacy of the First Blade noch nicht durchgespielt hatte.
Odyssey ist aus zwei Gründen hinter AC2 mein liebster Serienteil:

1. Kassandra als aufbrausende, kratzbürstige Protagonistin finde ich super

2. Für jemanden wie mich, der als Kind den Film "Die Fahrten des Odysseus“ mit Kirk Douglas regelrecht verschlungen hat, ist es absolut faszinierend das antike Griechenland (inkl. griechischer Mythologie) virtuell bereisen zu können.

Von daher freue ich mich nochmal sehr auf ein paar Stunden Odyssey.


----------



## Micha0208 (26. August 2021)

Mich hat zur Zeit *Medieval Dynasty *gefangen 

Das Spiel ist noch Early Access, macht aber bereits viel Spaß und ich hatte bisher nicht einen Absturz.
Ist eine Mischung aus RPG und Survival in einem Mittelalter-Szenario.

Die Grafik ist auch sehr ansehnlich, aber vertonte Dialoge fehlen leider noch.
Hoffe das Spiel wird noch mit mehr Inhalt, besonders mehr Quests, versorgt.

Vorläufige Wertung 7/10 bei bisher 25h Spielzeit auf Steam


----------



## T'PAU (30. August 2021)

*State of Mind*
Gaanz entfernte Ähnlichkeit mit Cyberpunk, mit einer Prise _Blade Runner_ und _I Robot _würde ich mal sagen.
Hab aber gerade erst angefangen, kann noch nicht so viel zu sagen, macht aber einen interessanten Eindruck bisher.
Das ganze spielt in einem fiktiven Berlin (!) im Jahr 2048.
Den Grafikstil würde ich als minimalistisch, aber durchaus atmosphärisch bezeichnen. Die Charaktere sind bewusst grob designed worden, was ich persönlich nicht ganz so gut finde.

Aber schauen wir mal wie es weitergeht. Gekauft hätte ich es vermutlich nicht, aber für lau (danke PCGH  ) kann man es sich geben, denke ich mal.


----------



## Cook2211 (4. September 2021)

*The Medium (PS5)*

Zugegeben, ich hätte es auch über den Gamepass spielen können. Aber ich unterstütze solche Projekte gerne. The Medium geht in die Richtung der guten, alten Point & Click Adventures. Ein Genre, mit dem ich aufgewachsen bin z.B. von Lucasfilm Games oder Sierra, und das heutzutage kaum noch Beachtung findet. Von daher war es für mich eine Ehrensache, The Medium käuflich zu erwerben.

Die Macher bewerben den Dualsense Support, was für mich ein Kaufargument für die PS5 Version darstellte. Leider ist dieser jedoch nicht ganz so gut gelungen wie man es von den Sony 1st Party Games kennt. Da ist noch Luft nach oben.

Grundsätzlich macht mir The Medium aber sehr viel Spaß. Kein Shocking-Splatter-Horror (sonst hätte ich es nicht gekauft) sondern eher wohldosiertes atmosphärisches Gruseln


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. September 2021)

*Control (PC)*

Ich bin hin und weg! Das Spiel trifft auf sehr vielen Ebenen meinen Geschmack. Weiß gar nicht, wo ich anfangen soll...


Die kryptische Story. Aber vielmehr wie sie verpackt wird; es geht übergeordnet um Okkultismus, wird so aber nicht benannt, weil das ganze Spiel in einem Hochhaus einer U.S.-Behörde spielt, der F.B.C (quasi das paranormale Äquivalent zur FBI). Daher werden die auftretenden Phänomene überwiegend durch Schriftstücke der FBC erklärt, welche als offizielle Dokumente in einer bürokratischen Sprache verfasst sind.
Das Leveldesign ist mega. Du befindest dich in einem Hochhaus-Komplex, welches sich ständig verändert aufgrund paranormaler Ereignisse. Das mag gut zu überraschen, weil es sich sehr abhebt von den "normalen" Räumlichkeiten- Zum Beispiel steht man plötzlich an einer Stelle in einem riesigen Raum mit weit entfernten Wänden, die nach oben und unten endlos zu sein scheinen, mit nur einem schmalen Steg in der Mitte, der zu einem Raum komplett aus Glas mit einem roten Telefon darin, führt - optisch sehr opulent! Was mir auch sehr gefällt, ist die zeitliche Einordnung: Könnte 60er/70er Jahre sein - überall stehen Röhrenfernseher, CRT-Monitore, VHS-Videorecorder, Tonbandgeräte usw. Der Einrichtungsstil ist insgesamt auch sehr minimalistisch und einfach gehalten und passt dadurch perfekt in Story und Optik.
Physik! Ich liebe Spiele mit guter Physik, davon gibt es mMn einfach zu wenige, und dieses Spiel bedient dahingehend meinen Geschmack sehr gut! Bei Schießereien fliegen Blätter, Stühle, Schreibtische, und viele andere bewegliche Objekte, durch die Gegend - durch paranormale Fähigkeiten lassen sich Steine aus dem Gemäuer entfernen und Schleudern, Kanonenschüsse hinterlassen schwarze Löcher in Wänden. Feuerlöscher hinterlassen Rauch, Gasflaschen explodieren - macht wirklich Spaß das ganze 
Die Grafik. Gerade in High-Setting und RTX ist es für mich erstmal ein Benchmark, was Schatten, Lichtverhältnisse und Reflexionen angeht. Sehr atmosphärisch!
Edit: Das Spiel ist nicht dem Horror-Genre zuzordnen: Keine Jump Scares oder übertrieben abartige Monströsitäten - Es ist Mystery und erinnert mich an Twillight Tales, David Lynchs Filme, die 90er-Serie FBI Akte X und Ähnliche. Daher: Es ist irgendwie gruselig und gerade Soundkulisse mit dem Flüstern und der leeren, riesigen Behörde sorgt hier und da für Gänsehaut-Momente.


----------



## ShiZon (6. September 2021)

Rabenballade auf der Ibanez (AW54L-OPN) aber mein Skill ist unterirdisch, Vorschläge? 

ShiZoedit: Danach oder davor, je nachdem wie es mich packt, Mayenzeit und das Palastinalied, zwischendurch ein paar Riffs u. a. Nirvana - Come as your are oder Red Hot Chili Peppers - Outherside, das bockt auf der Jackson aber mehr


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. September 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Rabenballade auf der Ibanez (AW54L-OPN) aber mein Skill ist unterirdisch, Vorschläge?
> 
> ShiZoedit: Danach oder davor, je nachdem wie es mich packt, Mayenzeit und das Palastinalied, zwischendurch ein paar Riffs u. a. Nirvana - Come as your are oder Red Hot Chili Peppers - Outherside, das bockt auf der Jackson aber mehr


Ich dachte hier geht es darum welche Videospiele man spielt?


----------



## ShiZon (6. September 2021)

OT: Das ist ja der Witz. Was spielt ihr gerade?


----------



## Painkiller (6. September 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt wie es mit Artjom weitergeht


Die Spiele fangen die Atmosphäre der Bücher wirklich gut ein. Aber die Bücher sind dann doch einen Tick besser in meinen Augen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Aber die Bücher sind dann doch einen Tick besser in meinen Augen.


Diese Aussage ist sehr interessant. Um nicht zu sehr ins OT jetzt zu gehen, aber gibt es überhaupt irgendein Medium, welches sich mit Büchern messen lassen kann?  Die eigene Fantasie, die durch Bücher angeregt wird, hat bisher in meiner Welt noch keine ernstzunehmende Konkurrenz gefunden  

VR könnte aber irgendwann evtl gefährlich nahe kommen


----------



## Olstyle (6. September 2021)

Beim Witcher haben mir die Spiele besser gefallen als die Bücher.
Man mag das eine Medium lieber mögen als das Andere, aber trotzdem kann eine Umsetzung in einem anderen Medium für die Verhältnisse dort besser oder schlechter sein.


----------



## Painkiller (6. September 2021)

Ui, eine sehr schwere Frage. 

Kommt immer auf die Einzelperson an. Der eine favorisiert audiovisuelle Medien, der andere Printmedien und wieder ein anderer eine Kombination aus beidem.

Bei einem Spiel oder einem Film musst du immer Abstriche machen, wenn es um die Umsetzung geht. Das hat man sehr schön bei Harry Potter oder Herr der Ringe gesehen.

Auch Cyberpunk 2077 trifft dieses Los. Das Spiel basiert ursprünglich auf einem Pen & Paper Game aus dem Jahr 1988. Die Abstriche haben sehr oft zeitliche und finanzielle Gründe. Manchmal aber eben auch künstlerische Freiheit.

Gerade bei Filmen muss man aufpassen, das man nicht den zeitlichen Rahmen der Spieldauer sprengt. Filme wie "Das Boot" , Zac Snyders Justice League oder Herr der Ringe Extended Cut sind hier eher die Ausnahme als die Regel. Serien, sofern sie erfolgreich sind, haben hier viel mehr Spielraum. Sowohl was Handlung als auch Tiefe angeht.

Kleines Beispiel: Die Matrix-Triologie war als ein großer Film angedacht. Nur hat da Warner nicht mitgespielt. Und so musste vieles der Geschichte in Animatrix erklärt und gezeigt werden. Ich mag Animatrix wirklich, aber mich hätte die Vision der Wachowskis schon sehr interessiert.

Oftmals haben die Filme- und Spielemacher sehr viel geniale Ideen welche sie aber aus unterschiedlichen Gründen nicht verwirklichen können. Gerade bei Spielen kommt es enorm auf die Immersion an. VR ist wie geschaffen dafür. Allerdings wird VR in meinen Augen niemals die eigene Fantasie schlagen oder ersetzen können. Es sei denn wir bewegen uns auf dem VR-Level von Ready Player One. Obwohl ich den Film sehr mag, gefällt mir das Buch denoch besser. Und damit wären wir wieder am Anfang.... 

Was ich damit eigentlich sagen will: Lest mehr Bücher!


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. September 2021)

Tolle Argumente - bin trotzdem nicht überzeugt, dass irgendein Medium Büchern das Wasser reichen kann - und wenn es mal so war, dann saß einfach nicht der richtige Autor beim gleichnamigen Buch an der Schreibmaschine


----------



## blautemple (6. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Die Spiele fangen die Atmosphäre der Bücher wirklich gut ein. Aber die Bücher sind dann doch einen Tick besser in meinen Augen.


Ich habe tatsächlich die Hörbücher schon bei Audible gekauft. Sobald ich mit der Witcher Reihe durch bin sind die dran. Das dauert nur ein wenig, weil ich immer nur auf dem Weg von der Arbeit nach Haus auf dem Rad höre und bevor jemand meckert, ich fahre nicht auf der Straße und durch die normalen Aripods kann ich auch ohne  Probleme den Verkehr wahrnehmen 

Sorry für das Offtopic


----------



## Rizzard (6. September 2021)

Gestern mit Dark Souls 3 angefangen. Geschätzt der 20. Durchlauf.
Man wird Zeit das endlich Elden Ring erscheint. Ich kann ja nicht alle Souls Spiele immer mehrere Dutzend mal spielen.^^


----------



## Painkiller (6. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Tolle Argumente - bin trotzdem nicht überzeugt, dass irgendein Medium Büchern das Wasser reichen kann - und wenn es mal so war, dann saß einfach nicht der richtige Autor beim gleichnamigen Buch an der Schreibmaschine


Du meinst also, Sharknado wäre ein besserer Film geworden, wenn das (zum Glück nicht vorhandene) Buch einen guten Autor gehabt hätte? 

@ Topic
Ich spiel immer noch Marvel Avengers. Den Wakanda-DLC hab ich durch. Muss jetzt die restlichen Avengers auf LvL 50 bringen.


----------



## Rolk (6. September 2021)

Dark Souls 3 und Salt and Sanctuary. Beide Spiele hatte ich zu vielleicht 80% durchgespielt, pausiert und jetzt wieder aufgenommen. Natürlich erst mal ordentlich aufs Maul bekommen, weil ich rein gar nichts mehr kann.


----------



## compisucher (6. September 2021)

Hitman 2, Silent Assassin vom 2002 again.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Du meinst also, Sharknado wäre ein besserer Film geworden, wenn das (zum Glück nicht vorhandene) Buch einen guten Autor gehabt hätte?


Nein, andersrum! Der Film hätte ein viel besseres Buch, wenn ein guter Autor es geschrieben hätte  

@Topic Lego Batman 2: DC Super Heroes mit Sohnemann im Coop. 
Mich hat es sehr positiv überrascht, dass sie die verschiedenen Scores von Tim Burtons Batman (89) verwenden. Für mich immer noch der einzig wahre Batman Soundtrack


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. September 2021)

Nachdem Lego Batman 2 sich nicht mehr starten ließ, musste ich es deinstallieren und dafür schnell für neuen Batman Nachschub für meinen Sohn und mich organisieren -
Lego Batman 3 - Beyond Gotham. Viel flüssigeres Gameplay mit sinnvollen Verbesserungen zum Vorgänger.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. September 2021)

*Life is Strange True Colors *

Mystery vom Feinsten kann ich da nur sagen   

*The Medium*

habe ich durch und fand es super *8,5/10*


----------



## Cook2211 (12. September 2021)

LiS TC habe ich LEIDER schon durch. Ich hätte liebend gerne noch mehr Zeit mit diesem Game verbracht. Wenn man gerade so richtig "drin“ ist, ist es auch schon wieder vorbei. Es war mMn spannend, mitreißend und eine emotionale Achterbahnfahrt.
Dafür gibt es von mir *9/10.*


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. September 2021)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> LiS TC habe ich LEIDER schon durch. Ich hätte liebend gerne noch mehr Zeit mit diesem Game verbracht. Wenn man gerade so richtig "drin“ ist, ist es auch schon wieder vorbei. Es war mMn spannend, mitreißend und eine emotionale Achterbahnfahrt.
> Dafür gibt es von mir *9/10.*


Wie lang hast du jetzt gebraucht für den Durchlauf?


----------



## KaterTom (12. September 2021)

Ich habe vorhin  Aliens Fireteam Elite gekauft und angespielt, nur um festzustellen, dass es eine langweilige Alien Ballerei ohne was drum herum ist. Habe das dann direkt refundet. Jetzt habe ich LiS TC installiert und während es herunterlädt schaue ich Gronkhs Let's Play Folge 1 zu dem Spiel. Soll ich die LP's jetzt weiter schauen, oder verderbe ich mir damit das Spielerlebnis?


----------



## Olstyle (12. September 2021)

LPs zu Adventures würde ich maximal nach dem selbst spielen schauen (wenn ich denn viel LPs schauen würde). Schließlich ist der fast einzige Inhalt die Story, die man halt nur ein einziges Mal neu erleben kann.


----------



## seventyseven (12. September 2021)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Ich habe vorhin  Aliens Fireteam Elite gekauft und angespielt, nur um festzustellen, dass es eine langweilige Alien Ballerei ohne was drum herum ist. Habe das dann direkt refundet. Jetzt habe ich LiS TC installiert und während es herunterlädt schaue ich Gronkhs Let's Play Folge 1 zu dem Spiel. Soll ich die LP's jetzt weiter schauen, oder verderbe ich mir damit das Spielerlebnis?


Genau diese Erfahrung habe ich damals mit Evolve gemacht.

Habe damals 90€ für die Digital whatever Edition ausgegeben. Nur 6h habe ich Evolve gespielt. Zwei davon waren sicher Wartezeit bis ein Server voll war oder man die Klasse hatte die man wollte.

Das Spiel war die totale Katastrophe und langweilig aber ich war so gehypt durch die Gamescom. Wenn ich sagen würde das meine Spielzeit weniger war als ich für das Spiel bei der Gamescom angestanden bin, wäre das nicht gelogen.

Leider konnte man damals das Spiel noch nicht refunden.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. September 2021)

LPs schaue mir nur in drei Fällen an. Wenn ich mir total unsicher bin, ob ein Game was für mich ist und dann überfliege ich es auch nur kurz, um so wenig wie möglich gespoilert zu werden. Wenn ich nicht weiterkomme irgendwo, quasi cheaten per LP  und wenn mir ein Horrorspiel viel zu gruselig ist, es selber zu spielen


----------



## Cook2211 (12. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wie lang hast du jetzt gebraucht für den Durchlauf?


Ich schätze es waren rund 7h. Ich werde aber auch noch einen zweiten Durchgang spielen, weil ja Entscheidungen die man trifft Einfluss auf den Spielverlauf haben.


----------



## Mahoy (12. September 2021)

*Encased - A Sci-Fi Post-Apocalyptic RPG*

Wer mit rundenbasierten RPGs etwas anfangen kann die ersten beiden Fallout-Teile mochte, wird dieses Spiel lieben. Ich habe es deswegen gerade sehr schwer, mein persönliches gesetztes Daddel-Zeitlimit einzuhalten.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. September 2021)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich schätze es waren rund 7h. Ich werde aber auch noch einen zweiten Durchgang spielen, weil ja Entscheidungen die man trifft Einfluss auf den Spielverlauf haben.


Ok, das ist wirklich kurz. Aber gute Spielerlebnisse müssen ja auch nicht sehr lang sein - ganz im Gegenteil, ich finde viele Games heute sind einfach nur noch zu abartig lang. Danke für den Tipp! Stehe zwar nicht so sehr auf diese dialoglastigen Games, aber bisher waren alle deine Tipps spielenswert


----------



## Cook2211 (16. September 2021)

*Deathloop (PS5)*

Deathloop wird aktuell kontrovers diskutiert. Manche halten es für eines der besten Games überhaupt, andere eher das Gegenteil. Traumwertungen wie 10/10 oder 100%, die das ein oder andere Magazin vergibt, kann man natürlich genauso wenig Ernst nehmen, wie seinerzeit bei Cyberpunk, denn auch Deathloop ist alles andere als perfekt.
Aber es macht Spaß. Dank Dualsense kommt das Gunplay (und auch sonstige Effekte) hervorragend rüber, die Atmosphäre des Games ist klasse. Die einzelnen Spielabschnitte bieten viele Möglichkeiten das Ziel zu erreichen, vor allem was Stealth-Vorgehen angeht. Dazu kann man dem Hauptcharakter verschiedene Fähigkeiten angedeihen lassen, z.B. unsichtbar zu werden, was zusätzliche taktische Möglichkeiten eröffnet.

Aber Deathloop hat auch seine Schwächen.
Die Grafik ist okay, mehr aber auch nicht.
Das Game ist durchaus sperrig, ist also kein leicht zugänglicher Fun-Shooter wie Call of Duty, und somit nichts für jedermann. Denn es braucht Zeit  mit dem Spiel und allem was es bietet zurecht zu kommen.
Die Menüs sind knallbunt und dadurch unübersichtlich. Ingame sind die Waffen/Gagdgets/Fähigkeiten Menüs überladen.
Dazu immer wieder Backtracking. Man kämpft sich durch einen Abschnitt um das Ziel zu erledigen. Und dann darf man wieder zurück zum Anfang latschen, um den Level abzuschließen. Zwar sind die Wege nie lang (zwischen 100-200m), nervig ist das aber trotzdem.
Das Erkunden der Spielabschnitte macht nicht wirklich Spaß, da äußerst risikobehaftet. Denn wenn man 3x das Zeitliche segnet, muss man wieder von vorne anfangen und der gesamte Fortschritt, den man sich bis dahin in dem jeweiligen Abschnitt erspielt hat, geht verloren. Dadurch tendiere ich persönlich immer dazu, alles möglichst "straight" zu erledigen, damit ich nicht unnötig Leben verschwende, was zwangsläufig dazu führt, dass ich vieles, das die Levels anbieten, gar nicht zu Gesicht bekommen werde.

Wenn man sich auf Deathloop einlässt. ist es schon ein Erlebnis und ein tolles Spiel. Genau so kann ich aber verstehen, wenn Gamer es nicht mögen.

Von mir gibt es nach einigen Stunden Spielzeit *eine vorläufige 8/10*.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. September 2021)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> *Deathloop (PS5)*
> 
> Deathloop wird aktuell kontrovers diskutiert. Manche halten es für eines der besten Games überhaupt, andere eher das Gegenteil. Traumwertungen wie 10/10 oder 100%, die das ein oder andere Magazin vergibt, kann man natürlich genauso wenig Ernst nehmen, wie seinerzeit bei Cyberpunk, denn auch Deathloop ist alles andere als perfekt.
> Aber es macht Spaß. Dank Dualsense kommt das Gunplay (und auch sonstige Effekte) hervorragend rüber, die Atmosphäre des Games ist klasse. Die einzelnen Spielabschnitte bieten viele Möglichkeiten das Ziel zu erreichen, vor allem was Stealth-Vorgehen angeht. Dazu kann man dem Hauptcharakter verschiedene Fähigkeiten angedeihen lassen, z.B. unsichtbar zu werden, was zusätzliche taktische Möglichkeiten eröffnet.
> ...


Klingt für mich nach einem typischen Game Pass Titel - für Vollpreis zu schade, im Game Pass ideal. Wird doch bestimmt kommen?

*Twelve Minutes (Game Pass)*

Hab gerade leider keinen Nerv für diesen Try & Error Loop. Obwohl ich das Spielprinzip irgendwie interessant finde und es mich schon neugierig macht, was es damit auf sich hat. Aber irgendwie ist es mir gerade zu nervig nach Feierabend. Um meine Neugierde zu befriedigen werde ich mir das Let's Play kurz mal reinpfeifen.


----------



## blautemple (16. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Klingt für mich nach einem typischen Game Pass Titel - für Vollpreis zu schade, im Game Pass ideal. Wird doch bestimmt kommen?


Jo, am 14.09.2022, wenn der Vertrag mit Sony für die Konsolenexklusivität ausläuft.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. September 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Jo, am 14.09.2022, wenn der Vertrag mit Sony für die Konsolenexklusivität ausläuft.


Boa, doch so lange! Aber auch egal. Ist für mich jetzt auch kein Titel, wo ich den Drang verspüre, es unbedingt zeitnah spielen zu müssen.


----------



## Olstyle (18. September 2021)

*Psychonauts 2*
Bekommt von mir eine *9,5/10*
Wenn es jemals eine perfekte Fortsetzung gab dann diese.
Die anderen Praktikanten hätte man noch öfter einbinden können, aber ansonsten sind sowohl Storytelling als auch Gameplay einfach nur grandios. Wer sich auf Abgedrehtes einlassen kann und bei J&R nicht sofort das kalte Grauen bekommt darf diese Perle wirklich nicht verpassen.
Die Qualitäten aus Teil 1 wurden konsequent ausgebaut und das zusätzliche Budget von MS dazu genutzt alle Elemente absolut auf Hochglanz zu polieren. Auch die kleinen "quality of life" Features wie eine Zeitangabe wie lange der letzte Speicherpunkt her ist und abbrechbare Intro-Videos sind so Dinge die man eigentlich erst so richtig zu schätzen weiß wenn sie beim nächsten Spiel wieder fehlen.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. September 2021)

Sooo, nochmal zu *Deathloop*:

Das Spiel setzt sehr stark auf Stealth. Grundsätzlich mag ich das.
Der Big Boss im Spiel ist Julianna. Sobald man in einem Spielabschnitt auffällt, heißt sobald Schußwechsel mit Gegnern geschehen, macht Julianna Jagd auf den Spieler. Das ist durchaus haarig, denn Julianna beherrscht alle Tricks und ist schwer zu töten. Doch damit nicht genug. Gleichzeitig werden dem Spieler die Levelausgänge gesperrt. Man muss dann zu einem Funksender laufen und diesen hacken, um die Ausgänge wieder zu öffnen.
Das alles wäre nicht schlimm - wenn denn die Stealth Mechanik vernünftig implementiert wäre. Es ist so: Gegner, die man tötet lösen sich grundsätzlich in Luft auf. Es sind also nie irgendwo irgendwelche Leichen zu sehen. Trotzdem erkennen andere Gegner immer das an der jeweiligen Stelle jemand getötet wurde. Und dadurch, dass es keine Möglichkeit gibt, Leichen tatsächlich zu 100% verschwinden zu lassen (ich habe zumindest keine gefunden), fällt man immer auf, egal wie leise man auch vorgeht. Sobald ein Gegner auch nur in der Nähe einer Stelle vorbeiläuft an der man jemanden erledig hat, wird dieser aufmerksam und ist alarmiert. Gerade in Spielabschnitten, in denen viele Gegner unterwegs sind, ist es nahezu unmöglich vollkommen unbemerkt zu bleiben.

Was bedeutet das nun in der Praxis?
Ich habe einen Level namens "Devouring of the Lambs" gespielt. Es geht darum, dass man in einer Villa in der eine Party stattfindet (> Dutzende Gegner) Informationen sammeln muss. Der Weg zur Villa ist durchaus lang. Wenn man den Level betritt liegt die Villa genau am anderen Ende. Und der Weg dorthin ist mit Gegnern gespickt. Das alleine macht es fast unmöglich bis zur Villa zu kommen, ohne Julianna zu alarmieren.
Kommt man endlich an der Villa an, sind dort unzählige Gegner unterwegs. Es kommt das zum Tragen was ich oben beschrieb: Es ist nicht machbar vollkommen unbemerkt zu bleiben. Und wenn man zu viel Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zieht, was dann sehr schnell passiert, wird Alarm ausgelöst und die Quest ist gescheitert. Also zurück zum Ausgang...ach neee... man muss ja noch den Sender hacken  dann zurück zum Ausgang, dort ins Game Menü, den nächsten Tag starten, dann alles noch mal von vorne. Zugegeben, anstatt zum Ausgang zu gehen, kann man sich auch 3x töten lassen. Dann beginnt automatisch der nächste Tag - aber man verliert dann auch alles was man am gespielten Tag bis dahin an Gadgets, Upgrades usw. eingesammelt hat.
Ich habe schätzungsweise 2h an diesem Level herumgespielt, habe versucht gaaaaaanz vorsichtig vorzugehen, um Julianna nicht zu alarmieren und in der Villa unbemerkt an die Informationen zu gelangen. Jedes mal bin ich gescheitert, jedes Mal musste ich wieder von vorne anfangen.
Und nun habe ich absolut den Kanal voll von Deathloop. Die mangelhafte Stealth Mechanik, das ewige Backtracking, und ständig dazu gezwungen zu werden manche Aufgaben mehrmals hintereinander lösen zu müssen (z.B. 4x an 4 Tagen einen Generator starten zu müssen),  sorgen dafür, dass mir der Spielspaß gehörig vergangen ist. Mit einer vernünftigen Stealth Mechanik und weniger Backtracking hätte das Game klasse sein können. So lautet meine finale Wertung jedoch *4/10=Fehlkauf*


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. September 2021)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Sooo, nochmal zu *Deathloop*:
> 
> Das Spiel setzt sehr stark auf Stealth. Grundsätzlich mag ich das.
> Der Big Boss im Spiel ist Julianna. Sobald man in einem Spielabschnitt auffällt, heißt sobald Schußwechsel mit Gegnern geschehen, macht Julianna Jagd auf den Spieler. Das ist durchaus haarig, denn Julianna beherrscht alle Tricks und ist schwer zu töten. Doch damit nicht genug. Gleichzeitig werden dem Spieler die Levelausgänge gesperrt. Man muss dann zu einem Funksender laufen und diesen hacken, um die Ausgänge wieder zu öffnen.
> ...


Das wäre auch für mich Gamebreaking und ich denke für viele andere auch. Schon krass, dass der Titel trotzdem so hoch bewertet wurde. Mein Vertrauen in die renommierten Test-Magazine wird immer kleiner...


----------



## PCGH_Dave (20. September 2021)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Gegner, die man tötet lösen sich grundsätzlich in Luft auf. Es sind also nie irgendwo irgendwelche Leichen zu sehen. Trotzdem erkennen andere Gegner immer das an der jeweiligen Stelle jemand getötet wurde. Und dadurch, dass es keine Möglichkeit gibt, Leichen tatsächlich zu 100% verschwinden zu lassen (ich habe zumindest keine gefunden), fällt man immer auf, egal wie leise man auch vorgeht. Sobald ein Gegner auch nur in der Nähe einer Stelle vorbeiläuft an der man jemanden erledig hat, wird dieser aufmerksam und ist alarmiert. Gerade in Spielabschnitten, in denen viele Gegner unterwegs sind, ist es nahezu unmöglich vollkommen unbemerkt zu bleiben.


Ich habe inzwischen 20 Stunden auf der Uhr und kann auch etwas dazu sagen:
Die Gegner stehen oft in kleinen Gruppen herum, bewegen sich aber nicht zu anderen Gruppen. Die Kunst ist also "nur", sie innerhalb der Gruppe unbemerkt auszuschalten. Dazu beispielsweise die Nexus-Fähigkeit nehmen oder Gegner mit Flaschen und anderem Zeug weglocken und dann leise ausschalten. Generell ist das Spiel leichter, wenn du die Tafeln richtig nutzt (vorher aufrüsten!). Gegenstände verlierst du auch nur, wenn du sie nicht vorher anreicherst. Tust du das nicht?


----------



## Rizzard (20. September 2021)

@Cook2211 
Evtl mal in Rambomanier spielen?^^
Ich hab´s hin und wieder mal auf YT verfolgt um mir einen Eindruck zu verschaffen, und gefühlt spielen die das alle so als würden sie Quake spielen. Rennen, ballern, hüpfen, ballern, Fähigkeiten, ballern ......


----------



## Painkiller (20. September 2021)

Dungeons III @ PS5

Das Spiel lässt sich erstaunlich gut spielen auf Konsole. Allerdings crasht es hin und wieder. Das nervt dann doch etwas. Aber der Humor ist großartig.  Mehr Dungeon Keeper Feeling werden wir wahrscheinlich nicht bekommen. 
Verflucht sollt ihr sein, EA! 

Marvel Avengers @ PS5

Jep, immer noch.  Neue Inhalte wären nice. Im Endgame ist nicht mehr soviel los. Naja, so kann ich wenigstens in Ruhe meine Helden leveln.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (20. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Mehr Dungeon Keeper Feeling werden wir wahrscheinlich nicht bekommen.


Höchstens durch War for the Overworld. Das habe ich nach Dungeons II und III mal angefangen zu spielen und die Paralleln zu Dungeon Keeper sind zahlreich. Man könnte WftO als Remake von DK2 betrachten, Dungeons II und III eher als Reinterpretation. Aber alles klasse Spiele, ich finde es super, dass zumindest einige wenige Entwickler die Idee "Dungeon-Simulator" aufgegriffen und mit ihrer eigenen Formel etwas gewürzt haben. Aber auf ein echtes Keeper 3 werden wir wohl so lange warten müssen, wie auf ein NFS Underground 3 ...


----------



## Cook2211 (20. September 2021)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Evtl mal in Rambomanier spielen?^^


Ja, ist hier und da ganz praktisch 
Aber wenn du halt eine Quest hast wo du unauffällig bleiben sollst bringt dich das halt nicht zum Ziel 


PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Gegenstände verlierst du auch nur, wenn du sie nicht vorher anreicherst. Tust du das nicht?


Doch, doch. Mir ging es halt um die Vermeidung des ewigen (und nervigen) Backtrackings. Und Abkürzung durch Tod sorgt halt dafür, dass du die Gegenstände, die du bis zum Ableben in dem jeweiligen Abschnitt gesammelt hast, wieder verlierst. Um dir diese Sachen zu sichern musst du ja ins Hauptmenü, und dahin kommst du nicht wenn du stirbst, weil dann direkt der nächste Loop startet.
Ich finde das Level- und Questdesign halt überhaupt nicht ansprechend. Dass man immer wieder zu der Stelle zurücklaufen muss, an der man den Level begonnen hat, um Quests abzuschließen nervt mich einfach nur noch. Keine Abkürzungen, keine Alternativen. Man muss immer stupide zum Eingang zurücklaufen. Ich würde mal schätzen, dass einige Stunden der nominellen Spielzeit von Deathloop aus zurücklaufen bestehen 


PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Die Gegner stehen oft in kleinen Gruppen herum, bewegen sich aber nicht zu anderen Gruppen.


Jein. Es gibt so einige Stellen im Spiel wo das anders läuft.


----------



## blautemple (20. September 2021)

Rizzard schrieb:


> @Cook2211
> Evtl mal in Rambomanier spielen?^^
> Ich hab´s hin und wieder mal auf YT verfolgt um mir einen Eindruck zu verschaffen, und gefühlt spielen die das alle so als würden sie Quake spielen. Rennen, ballern, hüpfen, ballern, Fähigkeiten, ballern ......


Exakt so spiele ich das Spiel auch. Wenn man die Fähigkeiten dazu nutzt fetzt das schon ganz schön 


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, ist hier und da ganz praktisch
> Aber wenn du halt eine Quest hast wo du unauffällig bleiben sollst bringt dich das halt nicht zum Ziel


In den Fällen gibt es meistens einen super simplen Lösungsweg.



Spoiler: Zu deiner angesprochenen Quest



Du kannst außen an dem Gebäude lang laufen, dort muss man dann von außen zwei Gegner im Gebäude töten. Dann kann man in den Vorraum von dem Raum mit der Bühne. Hier führt dann eine Treppe in den Keller, wo man Aleksis das Schokobier abdrehen kann. Er kommt dann ganz alleine zu dir spaziert um zu gucken was mit dem Bier ist. Der Weg wird dir auch anhand der weißen Hinweise gezeigt. Man muss nur dem Weg folgen und dann 1 und 1 zusammenzählen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. September 2021)

Je mehr ihr davon erzählt, umso mehr habe ich Bock es selber mal auszuprobieren. Schade, dass es noch mindestens ein Jahr dauert bis zum Game Pass.


----------



## Olstyle (20. September 2021)

Ich hab jetzt tatsächlich mal *Cyberpunk 2077* angefangen. Mit DLSS "Auto" lässt sich das Verhältnis Grafik/Performance in UHD durchaus aushalten. Selbst mit dem neuesten Patch finden sich aber immer wieder glitchende Passanten. Was nicht so tragisch wäre wenn sie dabei nicht rumwackeln und damit auch peripher sofort für Aufmerksamkeit sorgen würden.
An Gameplay gefällt mir auf den ersten Blick die Braindance Sache ganz gut, auch wenn die natürliche hart von *Remember Me* abgekupfert ist. Aber wer kennt das schon  .


----------



## rhalin (21. September 2021)

Gears of War 1-5
Bin eigentlich gar nicht soooo der Shooter-Spieler aber Gears finde ich einfach genial.
Hatte als es raus kam mal den 5. Teil auf PC gespielt und war ganz angetan.
Da alle Teile im Gamepass sind (Konsole) , habe ich auch den Rest jetzt mal nachgeholt.
Sind ganz gut gealtert die Teile 1-3.
Ab 4 gibts dann auch 60 FPS, was sich deutlich positiv bemerkbar macht.
Und Teil 5 sieht auf der Series X einfach Klasse aus.


----------



## PeaceTank (22. September 2021)

Journey to the Savage Planet !!!


----------



## Rolk (22. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Je mehr ihr davon erzählt, umso mehr habe ich Bock es selber mal auszuprobieren. Schade, dass es noch mindestens ein Jahr dauert bis zum Game Pass.


Wenn es preislich genau so schnell abstürzt wie Prey kannst du dir das deutlich früher für einen Zehner kaufen.

Ich spiele gerade The Medium. Irgendwann mal im Gamepass kurz angespielt und jetzt, dank Cooks Beitrag, wieder in Erinnerung gekommen. Ich müßte mich schon langsam dem Ende nähern. The Medium ist nicht gerade ein gute Laune Spiel, aber durchaus fesselnd und gehört für mich zu den unterschätzten Spielen.


----------



## Olstyle (22. September 2021)

Deathloop ist wohl bei diversen Asus Produkten als Aktionsware dabei. Z.T. auch bei welchen für unter 20€. Die Dealseite deiner Wahl hat da hunderte Einträge zu.


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. September 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Wenn es preislich genau so schnell abstürzt wie Prey kannst du dir das deutlich früher für einen Zehner kaufen.


Nenn mich geizig, aber für ein Spiel, bei welchem ein hohes Risiko vorhanden ist, dass ich es nur anspiele und für immer weglege, ist mir ein 10er sogar zu schade. Daher warte ich einfach weiter ab, davon abgesehen habe ich für den Game Pass ja auch schon gezahlt 


Rolk schrieb:


> Ich spiele gerade The Medium. Irgendwann mal im Gamepass kurz angespielt und jetzt, dank Cooks Beitrag, wieder in Erinnerung gekommen. Ich müßte mich schon langsam dem Ende nähern. The Medium ist nicht gerade ein gute Laune Spiel, aber durchaus fesselnd und gehört für mich zu den unterschätzten Spielen.


Sehr unterschätzt. Finde es grundsätzlich gut, wenn auch unangenehme Geschichten in Spielen behandelt werden. Für mich immer wieder der Beweis, dass unser Medium (Wortspiel nicht beabsichtigt) endlich erwachsen geworden ist.


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. September 2021)

Spiele Psychonauts 2 seit ca. 8 Stunden und obwohl es ganz nett ist und ich das Thema sehr gut finde, will der Funke einfach nicht überspringen. Muss ich noch dran bleiben, weil das Spiel noch richtig Fahrt aufnehmen wird oder bleibt das jetzt durchgängig so? 😅


----------



## Olstyle (23. September 2021)

8 Stunden dürfte schon mitten im Spiel sein. Nach ca. 16 war ich durch. In wessen Gehirn bist du denn gerade?


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. September 2021)

@Olstyle


Spoiler



Ich war gerade in Crullers Hirn und habe dort anhand der geschnitzten Figuren rausgefunden, dass es doch mehr als nur 6 legendäre Psychonauts waren


----------



## Olstyle (23. September 2021)

Dann musst du jetzt entscheiden ob das Geheimnis zu lüften für dich interessant ist oder nicht. Im Grunde bist du damit beim Hauptthema angekommen.
Wobei ich rein von den Hirn-Substorys auf jeden Fall noch das von Nick ersetzen würde, die Quest solltest du jetzt offen haben.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. September 2021)

*Kena (PS5)*

Wow, was hat mich dieses Game verzaubert. Ich habe heute frei, und eigentlich war für mich "Lost Judgement" Day. Aber ich bin bei Kena hängengeblieben.
Niedlich? Nein, eigentlich ist Kena eher düster, manchmal traurig. Die Niedlichkeit ist nur Fassade.
Die Grafik ist nicht gerade High-End, aber dennoch sehr hübsch anzuschauen. Und spielerisch macht der Mix aus Action, kleineren Rätseln und Jump'n'Run einfach Spaß.
Einziger Wermutstropfen: Der Dual Sense Support ist etwas mau, wodurch die Kämpfe weit weniger wuchtig und immersiv daherkommen, als es mit dem PS5 Controller grundsätzlich möglich ist.

Für mich ist Kena eines der ganz großen Highlights 2021 

*9/10*


----------



## Cook2211 (26. September 2021)

Kena habe ich durch. Laut Statistik habe ich 8h gebraucht. Das war für mich eine gute Länge. Lieber 8 durchgängig unterhaltsame Stunden, als 80 mit Sammelkram und generischen Quests gestreckte.  
Das Spiel war wirklich klasse


----------



## Rolk (26. September 2021)

Fundstück aus dem Pile of shame: *Cliff Empire*. Das Spiel wirkt am Anfang wie ein etwas biederes, übersichtliches und zu einfaches Städteaufbauspiel, was sich aber schnell ändert. Ich bin direkt einige Stunden versackt, scheint also nicht schlecht zu sein...


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. September 2021)

Habs aufgegeben. Psychonauts 2 deinstalliert. Hatte mir irgendwie mehr erhofft. 
Fange jetzt mit den Control DLCs an.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (28. September 2021)

Nach 32,8 Stunden habe ich gerade Deathloop durchgespielt, zumindest was die meisten Missionen und die Story angeht (ein paar Geheimnisse fehlen mir noch). Auch wenn das Spiel anfangs einige Probleme mit sich brachte, hatte ich am Ende sehr viel Spaß in Blackreef. Die Entwickler treffen da einfach einen Nerv bei mir, ich liebe es schleichend zu erkunden und überall Geheimnisse und kleine (und große) Geschichten zu entdecken. Der Humor kam auch nicht zu kurz, auch wenn sich das Spiel damit die Möglichkeit nimmt, dass ich eine Bindung zu einem der Visionäre aufbauen kann. Aber Shice drauf, es macht eh am meisten Spaß die Zielpersonen auf jede erdenktliche Art und Weise zu beseitigen, am eindrucksvollsten natürlich mit "der" Explosion


----------



## Gamer090 (28. September 2021)

Aktuell spiele ich Summer in Mara, Spirit of the North, ETS2 und The Bus im Wechsel.
Die ersten beiden sind ok aber auf Dauer ein bisschen eintönig. ETS2 und The Bus (Early Access) sind beide recht gut. The Bus ist noch nicht mal fertig und ist jetzt schon recht gut.


----------



## Blackout27 (28. September 2021)

Bei mir läuft zur Zeit Death's Door auf der Xbox. Bin wirklich begeistert vom Spiel und kann es jedem empfehlen wer auf das Gerne steht. Gibt es auch für den PC


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. September 2021)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft zur Zeit Death's Door auf der Xbox. Bin wirklich begeistert vom Spiel und kann es jedem empfehlen wer auf das Gerne steht. Gibt es auch für den PC


Das habe ich letztens wie bescheuert im Game Pass gesucht - bin die Games-Liste sicher 10 mal durchgegangen   

Ich habe keine Ahnung, wieso sich die Idee in mein Hirn eingebrannt hat, dass es im GP zu haben sei   sah wohl für mich nach nem typischen GP-Titel aus😅


----------



## Blackout27 (28. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das habe ich letztens wie bescheuert im Game Pass gesucht - bin die Games-Liste sicher 10 mal durchgegangen
> 
> Ich habe keine Ahnung, wieso sich die Idee in mein Hirn eingebrannt hat, dass es im GP zu haben sei   sah wohl für mich nach nem typischen GP-Titel aus😅



Da warst du nicht der Einzige ^^ 
Das Spiel ist seine 20€ aber dicke wert. Gibt es sicher auch demnächst mal mit Rabatt im Store. 

Sofern du Okami noch nicht kennst, kann ich dir das wärmstens empfehlen. Hatte ich mir letztens für 10€ auch nochmal für die Xbox gekauft und fange ich danach an. War zu Playstation 2 Zeiten eines meiner absoluten Lieblingsspiele ❤️


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. September 2021)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> Sofern du Okami noch nicht kennst, kann ich dir das wärmstens empfehlen. Hatte ich mir letztens für 10€ auch nochmal für die Xbox gekauft und fange ich danach an. War zu Playstation 2 Zeiten eines meiner absoluten Lieblingsspiele ❤️


Ist das dieses mit dem japanischen Zeichenstil mit Wasserfarben-Look? Oweia aus PS2 Zeiten😳 ist das so gut gealtert?!


----------



## seventyseven (29. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ist das dieses mit dem japanischen Zeichenstil mit Wasserfarben-Look? Oweia aus PS2 Zeiten😳 ist das so gut gealtert?!


Das gute an Cel-Shading ist, es altert eigentlich nicht. Okami HD sieht heute noch super aus.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. September 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Das gute an Cel-Shading ist, es altert eigentlich nicht. Okami HD sieht heute noch super aus.


Gameplay interessiert mich hier eher, da ich aus Erfahrung weiß, dass viele alte Spiele nur durch die Nostalgie-Brille gut wirken - aber in Wahrheit, mit heutigen Verhältnissen verglichen, zum Spielen ein Krampf im Popo sind.


----------



## Krolgosh (29. September 2021)

D2R .... 

Ich wollt eigentlich nur mal wegen der Nostalgie reinschauen... Am Anfang dachte ich mir, ja fühlt sich tatsächlich wie damals an, aber ob ich mir das nochmal länger antun werde ist fraglich. Jetzt kann ich sagen, ja ich tus mir wirklich nochmal an und es macht Spaß.


----------



## ShiZon (29. September 2021)

Cyberpunk 2077, bin nur am Erkunden und lasse die Hauptstory mit der Mission "Die Kundin" links liegen und spiele nebenbei ein paar Aufträge oder Nebenmissionen.


----------



## Cook2211 (29. September 2021)

*Death Stranding Directors Cut (PS5)*

Mit den Games ist es manchmal so eine Sache bei mir. Manchmal packt mich ein Game nicht sofort und ich lasse es liegen und spiele es erst in einigen Monaten. Manchmal ist es aber auch einfach nicht die richtige Zeit für ein Game. So geschehen bei DS. Gespielt zum Release auf der PS4 Pro konnte mich DS nicht überzeugen. Zu hohe Erwartungen und zu viele Games die ich direkt danach anfangen wollte, weswegen ich mich gehetzt habe es durchzuspielen. DS konnte bei mir nur verlieren.
Aber nur weil ein Game mir im Jahr X nicht gefallen hat, heißt das nicht, dass es mir im Jahr Y nicht doch gefällt. Times change. Also habe ich beschlossen, DS nochmal eine Chance in Form des DC für die PS5 zu geben. Zu hohe Erwartungen konnte ich nicht haben - ich wusste ja, was mich spielerisch erwartet. Und hetzen werde ich mich dieses Mal nicht.
Ja, DS ist sperrig, keine Frage. Aber jetzt gefällt es mir deutlich besser, als es noch 2019 der Fall war. Die düstere Atmosphäre, die Einsamkeit, die immer und überall drohende Gefahr, die langen und mühseligen Wege. Das alles fügt sich jetzt für mich zu einem gelungenen, aber unbequemen Gesamtbild. Für ein Meisterwerk halte ich DS immer noch nicht, aber dennoch macht es mir Spaß, und darauf kommt es an.
Einzig die Technik der PS5 Version kann nicht überzeugen. Pluspunkt sind zwar die 60 Fps, aber sonst ist der DC auf der PS5 optisch absolut auf Last Gen Niveau. Schade, dass sich die Macher da nicht etwas mehr Mühe gegeben haben. Nicht mal höher aufgelöste Texturen gibt es. Und vom LoD will ich gar nicht erst anfangen....

Letztlich bin ich aber doch froh, DS nochmal eine Chance gegeben zu haben


----------



## Olstyle (29. September 2021)

Mittlerweile hab ich mich in *CP:2077* etwas eingefunden und finde die Story bis jetzt recht spannend. Auch Optik/Performance passt imo durchaus (mit Auto DLSS). Die Glitch-Dichte ist allerdings immer noch lächerlich und nichtmal Tasten umbelegen klappt 100%ig (ich habe F und E getauscht, in manchen Menüs sind nun die Texte geändert aber die Taste nicht und umgekehrt).

Nebenbei hab ich auch *Dark Messiah of Might and Magic* extrem billig geschossen und angespielt. Mit large address patch läuft es stabil. Allerdings skaliert das UI mal garnicht so dass ich manche Funktionen eher raten muss und zum skillen zum TV vorlaufen angesagt ist.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. September 2021)

*Aragami 2 (PC - Game Pass)*

+ flüssiges Gameplay mit coolen Skillz und ganz viel Tenchu-Flavour

- leider sieht es aber auch aus wie Tenchu anno PS2


----------



## RavionHD (1. Oktober 2021)

*Kena Bridge of Spirits (8.5)*

Tolle Grafik, wirklich toller Soundtrack und schöne Geschichte.
Auch die Kämpfe spielen sich sehr gut.

Es fehlt an NPC's und einer "lebendigen Welt" abseits bestimmter Charaktere, aber das ist zum Teil natürlich storybedingt.
Außerdem sind die Bosskämpfe stellenweise einfach unfair, ich hab im mittleren Schwierigkeitsgrad gespielt und das ist bereits sehr knackig, der Endboss ist dann schlicht einfach unfair, da habe ich locker 10-15 Versuche benötigt.


----------



## RavionHD (2. Oktober 2021)

*Deathloop (4/10)*

Ich habe nun 10 Stunden hinter mir, daher habe das Spiel nicht durch, was auch schlicht kaum möglich ist da die technische Umsetzung absolut miserabel ist, ständige Crashes erlauben einem kaum das Weiterspielen, und da das Spiel keine Savegames hat darf man ganze Level nochmal spielen. Tausende Aufrufe in Steamforen die nach einem Patch rufen um diese Crashes zu fixen werden praktisch ignoriert von Arkane, die Foren sind voll mit dutzenden Seiten wo sich Spieler beschweren, ich habe meinen Rechner vor Kurzem neu aufgesetzt da ich eine neue SSD gekauft habe (Samsung 980 Pro). Aber auch hier crasht es ständig.

Und jetzt zum Inhalt:

Zu Beginn noch ganz interessant, wird mir dadurch dass es nur wenige Level gibt und man diese bereits x-fach besucht hat einfach nur mehr langweilig, ich kenne mittlerweile fast alle Locations und dieses enorme Backtracking nervt einfach nur, es macht keinen Spaß. Die Story ist aus meiner Sicht uninteressant und motiviert mich nicht zum Weiterspielen.
Das Gunplay ist schlecht bis mittelmäßig, die KI absolut dämlich.

Unterm Strich:

Mittelmäßiges Gameplay und aus meiner Sicht uninteressante Story, absolut keine Empfehlung, ich kann die guten Reviews nicht nachvollziehen.

Bei Metacritic werden die gleichen Probleme angemerkt (4.7/10 aktuell).

Sehr schwach nachdem ich Prey (2017) wirklich sehr gemocht habe, ein Spiel dass in jeglicher Hinsicht auf einem ganz anderen Level war, aber von der Presse ziemlich ignoriert wurde.


----------



## ShiZon (2. Oktober 2021)

Mit dem Gedanken ins Bett zu gehen, Nachtüüü. 

Sorry, ich konnt mir den nicht verkneifen.


Wenn es raus ist, auf jeden Fall Disciples: Liberation, habe es vorbestellt. Aktuell hüpfe ich immer zwischen Skyrim und Cyberpunk 2077 hin und her. Bei Cyberpunk bin ich immer noch in Watson, also dem Startgebiet und ratter erst einmal alle Aufgaben runter, die Hauptmission "Die Kundin" lasse ich immer noch schleifen, kümmer mich die Tage darum.


----------



## Cook2211 (6. Oktober 2021)

*Death Stranding DC *habe ich durch und sehr schätzen gelernt. Ein tolles Spiel.

Dann hatte ich im PSN Sale die Enhanced Edition von *Terminator Resistance* erstanden. Das Game hat durchaus Potenzial, das aber leider nicht ausgeschöpft wird. Man hat sich kräftig von 1st Person Games wie Deus Ex, Fallout oder Metro inspirieren lassen - leider jedoch mehr schlecht als recht abgekupfert.
Zudem sind Grafik, Soundqualität und vor allem die KI äußerst mäßig.
Ein Game der vertanen Chancen 

Gestern habe ich mit einem Kumpel im Koop *The Ascent (Series X) *zu Ende gebracht. Wir hatten durchaus unseren Spaß und was Action, Grafik und Atmosphäre angeht ist das Game top. Leider ist es aber auch immer noch etwas verbuggt, inklusive diverser Crashes…Schade.

Aktuell bin ich mit *Lost Judgement *beschäftigt. Ein gelungener Nachfolger. Wer Teil 1 (oder die Yakuza Games) mag, der wird auch Lost Judgement mögen. Mit macht es jedenfalls richtig Spaß wieder mit Detective Yagami zu ermitteln. Dieses Mal im Mordfall eines High-School Lehrers.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Oktober 2021)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> *Death Stranding DC *habe ich durch und sehr schätzen gelernt. Ein tolles Spiel.


Ja, ist es wirklich. Es ist sehr anders, aber genau deshalb mochte ich es auch sehr. Bin mal gespannt, ob die Story fortgesetzt wird und wie Kojima das Gameplay dann erweitern, oder vielleicht sogar neu erfinden, möchte.


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Dann hatte ich im PSN Sale die Enhanced Edition von *Terminator Resistance* erstanden. Das Game hat durchaus Potenzial, das aber leider nicht ausgeschöpft wird. Man hat sich kräftig von 1st Person Games wie Deus Ex, Fallout oder Metro inspirieren lassen - leider jedoch mehr schlecht als recht abgekupfert.
> Zudem sind Grafik, Soundqualität und vor allem die KI äußerst mäßig.
> Ein Game der vertanen Chancen


Oh man, ich hänge irgendwie immer noch an dem Gedanken mir das Game zu holen. Gerade für den PC gibt es das ja schon für 15 Euro. Aber wenn du schon als Terminator-Fan das Spiel so abstrafst...  Würdest du sagen, für 15 Euro und einmal durchspielen ist es ok, oder doch eher ein klares Abraten?


----------



## Olstyle (7. Oktober 2021)

Hab die Tage mal ein Paar gratis Games angespielt.
*Yoku's Island Express* ist ein richtig gutes Flipper-Adventure vor hübsch gemalter Kulisse. Das werde ich zuende spielen.
*Ghostrunner* sieht in DXR richtig schick aus und hat auch ein cooles Spielkonzept, ich bin aber vollkommen unfähig länger als ein paar Minuten zu überleben.
Ansonsten gerade die Panam Nebenstory bei CP:2077 abgeschlossen. Dem Storytelling hab ich echt wenig vorzuwerfen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. Oktober 2021)

*Superliminal (Game Pass, PC)*

Ein entspanntes Spiel, das zum Denken anregt. Das Ziel ist die Räume zu verlassen, indem Gegenstände vergrößert und verkleinert werden durch das Bewegen im Raum - und dadurch auch Verändern der Perspektive. Das erscheint zunächst recht simpel, wird aber von Raum zu Raum immer verzwickter


----------



## seventyseven (7. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> *Superliminal (Game Pass, PC)*
> 
> Ein entspanntes Spiel, das zum Denken anregt. Das Ziel ist die Räume zu verlassen, indem Gegenstände vergrößert und verkleinert werden durch das Bewegen im Raum - und dadurch auch Verändern der Perspektive. Das erscheint zunächst recht simpel, wird aber von Raum zu Raum immer verzwickter


Wieviel Zeit ich damit verbracht habe die Gegenstände so groß wie möglich zu machen.
Sind auch überall versteckte Bereiche im Spiel.

Ist also auch gewollt


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Oktober 2021)

*Far Cry 6 (PS5)*

Dank Dualsense Unterstützung liefert das Game ein prima Spielgefühl.

Die Grafik kommt schick daher, ich würde sie aber nicht als "Next Gen" Grafik bezeichnen. Und flüssig (60Fps) läuft es leider auch nicht immer. Hier könnte VRR helfen, was die PS5 aber immer noch nicht unterstützt (im Gegensatz zur SX).

Die Atmosphäre - ich würde sie kubanisch nennen -  ist sehr gut eingefangen inklusive gelungener musikalischer Untermalung wenn man Auto fährt oder aus Radios die herumstehen. Dazu gibt es jede Menge schräger Charaktere und Amigos. Auch inszeniert ist das Game klasse.

Die Map ist wie bei Ubisoft üblich gigantisch groß. Zu tun gibt es so einiges. Schätze suchen, Militärbasen befreien, Autorennen fahren usw. Aber irgendwie auch wieder etwas Openworld Overkill. Ich fürchte im Laufe des Spiels könnte das in monotone Plackerei ausarten.

FC typisch ist die KI mies und zerstörbare Umgebungen gibt es nicht. 

Spaß habe ich mit FC6, aber das Game ist auch kein Überflieger weswegen ich (bisher) eine *7,0/10* geben würde.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Oktober 2021)

*Scarlet Nexus (PC, Game Pass)*

Wie immer sehr ambivalent: Einerseits mag ich Anime-Optik. Auf der anderen Seite schaffe ich es einfach nicht mich mit JRPGs anzufreunden. Das Pausen-Menü mit den gefühlt 100 Untermenüs empfinde ich erschlagend. Wenn ich ein Game spiele, dann möchte ich *spielen *und nicht einen Schwall an Texten lesen, sodass das Spiel wie ein eigenes Studium anmutet. Was mich leider auch immer wieder an JRPG stört, und auch bei Scarlet Nexus wieder vorkommt: Die ernste Story und düstere Atmosphäre wird durch infantile Charaktere, infantile Dialoge und einer total unpassenden Musik gebrochen - sowas mag ja in kleinen Dosen auflockern, aber wenn das direkt so miteinander ständig kollidiert, verursacht das eine konstante Dissonanz im Erleben des Spiels, welche ich auch nicht einfach ausblenden kann. Hab es wieder deinstalliert. Mal sehen, vielleicht wird es irgendwann ein JRPG noch schaffen, mich zu überzeugen 

Ansonsten *Avengers War for Wakanda *als Kost für zwischendurch 

und der *Alan Wake DLC Control* - mein persönliches Highlight in 2021 (ja, ich weiß, Game ist älter). Das Spiel hat mir einfach am meisten Spaß gemacht in diesem Jahr und es kommt äußerst selten vor, dass ein Spiel mich über dem Main-Game hinaus noch bei der Stange hält in Form von DLCs. Ich hoffe sehr, dass ein 2. Teil noch folgen wird.


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Oktober 2021)

@AzRa-el 

Ich war auch nie ein Freund von JRPG. Geändert hat sich das erst durch ein Game, dass mMn zu den besten überhaupt gehört: Persona 5. Hast du das schonmal gespielt?


----------



## Olstyle (9. Oktober 2021)

Eine typisches JRPG Eigenschaften ist ja eben sich nicht immer bierernst zu nehmen. Abhilfe schafft da wohl nur ein Spiel was halt grundsätzlich freundlich gestimmt ist wie Ni no Kuni und Persona.


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Oktober 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Abhilfe schafft da wohl nur ein Spiel was halt grundsätzlich freundlich gestimmt ist wie Ni no Kuni und Persona.


Wobei auch Persona sehr ernste Themen behandelt. Mobbing, Missbrauch, Selbstmord usw. Da muss man manches Mal schlucken.
Genau das macht Persona für mich auch sehr reizvoll: Es den Typen, die diese Dinge begehen mal so richtig zu zeigen und sie zu entlarven.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Oktober 2021)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wobei auch Persona sehr ernste Themen behandelt. Mobbing, Missbrauch, Selbstmord usw. Da muss man manches Mal schlucken.


Die Themen sind ernst, aber der Grundton nie komplett düster. Charaktere haben halt mehr als eine Seite, selbst Teddie.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Oktober 2021)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> @AzRa-el
> 
> Ich war auch nie ein Freund von JRPG. Geändert hat sich das erst durch ein Game, dass mMn zu den besten überhaupt gehört: Persona 5. Hast du das schonmal gespielt?


Wollte das damals auch ausprobieren, weil es so hochgelobt wurde, aber rundenbasierte Kämpfe sind so gar nicht mein Ding. Aber gerade die Story des Spiels hat mich sehr gereizt. Schade, dass die Kämpfe nicht dynamisch sind.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Oktober 2021)

Wenn du keinen Humor und nichts Rundenbasiertes willst dann willst du kein JRPG  .
Japano Spiel, aber eben kein JRPG, ohne Beides wäre Nier.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Oktober 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Japano Spiel, aber eben kein JRPG, ohne Beides wäre Nier.


Touché! Das einzige JRPG, welches ich durchgespielt habe  Gut getroffen, Olstyle!


----------



## Olstyle (9. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Touché! Das einzige JRPG, welches ich durchgespielt habe  Gut getroffen, Olstyle!


Was eben kein JRPG ist sondern ein Action Adventure aus Japan.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Oktober 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was eben kein JRPG ist sondern ein Action Adventure aus Japan.


Haarspalterei  Wir können auch gerne das RPG aus JRPG weglassen, ich denke dennoch, dass ich meinen Punkt oben klar gemacht habe. Mich stört ja auch nicht das RPG an den JRPG's, sondern die oben angesprochenen Punkte.

Als weitere Beispiele, die teilweise auch als (Action-)JRPGS durchgehen und keine rundenbasierten Kämpfe haben: Monster Hunter, Tales of Arise, Code: Vein, und Genshin Impact - ich finde die Machart der Spiele einfach nur total überladen. Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich möchte diese Games nicht bashen und bin mir auch bewusst, dass diese Spiele viele Fans haben, ergo machen sie wohl viel richtig. Das ist lediglich mein eigenes Dilemma, da ich ja selber das Potenzial dieser Spiele auch erkenne, aber für mich persönlich durch Überfrachtung einiger Komponente der Spielspaß flöten geht.


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Oktober 2021)

Nochmal ein Nachtrag zu FC6.
Laut diesem Bericht soll die Spielzeit maximal bei rund 45 Stunden liegen. Bei einem Assassin’s Creed braucht man gerne auch mal 100h. Von daher liegt die Spielzeit von FC6 für mich im grünen Bereich 









						Far Cry 6-Spielzeit: So lang dauert die Story
					

Wie lang dauert die Story von Far Cry 6? Wir haben den Shooter durchgespielt und verraten euch die Spiellänge.




					www.gamepro.de


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Oktober 2021)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nochmal ein Nachtrag zu FC6.
> Laut diesem Bericht soll die Spielzeit maximal bei rund 45 Stunden liegen. Bei einem Assassin’s Creed braucht man gerne auch mal 100h. Von daher liegt die Spielzeit von FC6 für mich im grünen Bereich
> 
> 
> ...


Und dann wahrscheinlich auch nur, wenn du jede Ecke mitnimmst. Hatte, in der *Gamepro glaube ich*, gelesen, dass Story mit paar Nebenmissionen ca. 30 Std geht. Für mich sind Spielzeiten unter 50 Std mittlerweile definitiv ein Für-Argument.

@Cook2211  ich bin auch ein jeck ne?!   Du verlinkst einen Gamepro-Artikel und ich schreibe, dass ich auch glaube, dass ich etwas in der Gamepro gelesen habe  War ne anstrengende letzte Woche...


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> ich bin auch ein jeck ne?!  Du verlinkst einen Gamepro-Artikel und ich schreibe, dass ich auch glaube, dass ich etwas in der Gamepro gelesen habe War ne anstrengende letzte Woche...


Ich hatte das bemerkt und gedacht "Vielleicht hatte d‘r Jung gestern ein paar Kölsch zu viel“


----------



## seventyseven (9. Oktober 2021)

Metroid Dread. Eigentlich wollte ich das im Bett Spielen aber an dem kleinen Bildschirm erkennt man fast nix was gestern für eine Menge Wut gesorgt hat .

Also Switch zum PC und HDMI zu HDMI&Toslink Converter für Audio hin gebastelt. 
Jetzt kann ich zumindest spielen und im Web browsen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Oktober 2021)

Biomutant

Ich bin hin und hergerissen. Obwohl ich mit einer geringen Erwartungshaltung angefangen habe, finde ich es trotzdem recht  ernüchternd. Es hat definitiv seine spaßigen Momente, aber leider überwiegt das Generische im Spiel.


----------



## DARPA (13. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> *Superliminal (Game Pass, PC)*


Läuft bei mir auch grad als Lückenfüller  

Manche optische Täuschungen sind schon sehr geil gemacht. Bin noch ziemlich am Anfang (glaube ich) und freu mich schon wenn es schwieriger wird. Bis jetzt ist alles sehr offensichtlich. Macht auf jeden Fall Spaß.


----------



## Rizzard (18. Oktober 2021)

*Far Cry 6*

Nach FC3 hatte ich Teil 4 und 5 ausgelassen. Und ich muss sagen es gefällt mir weit mehr als ich gedacht hätte.
Ubisoft hat mit Teil 6 eine wunderschöne Welt erschaffen, bei der ich auch hin und wieder mal auf einem Berg stehen bleibe um kurz die schöne Aussicht zu genießen. Die Insel Yara(?) ist Ubisoft wirklich gut gelungen.
Bin jetzt bei knapp 20h Spielzeit, und freue mich das es kein Fehlkauf war.^^


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Oktober 2021)

Ja, ich bin auch ziemlich angetan von FC6. Ich finde es eine Klasse besser als FC5. Und auch den Openworld Füllstoff empfinde ich bisher nicht als ermüdend sondern im Falle von z.B. den Schatzsuchen sogar sehr unterhaltsam. Klasse ist auch der Soundtrack des Games. So macht cruisen Spaß.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Oktober 2021)

*The Riftbreaker (PC Game Pass)*

Du landest in einem Mech-Anzug auf einem außerirdischen Planeten und musst in Echtzeit versuchen die Flora und Fauna des Planeten zu kolonialisieren. Dafür baust du eine Basis, Stromversorgung, Fabriken, Schutztürme, Mauern etc. pp. Das wäre soweit dann der strategische Teil, was ich zudem cool finde, du kämpfst als Mech gegen Armadas von Aliens in Echtzeit mit Schwert und Kanone. Macht wirklich Spaß! Danke nochmal für den Tipp @Rolk

Musste jetzt aber erstmal stoppen, weil die Aufwertung meiner Basis nicht funktioniert. In der Werkzeugleiste unten aufm Screen lässt sich der Aufwertungsbutton einfach nicht anwählen. Ich weiß nicht, ob das jetzt nur ein Bug ist, oder ein Bedienungsfehler meinerseits?

PS Die Welt sieht nachts mit der neonleuchtenden Flora sehr schön aus. Fast schon zu schade, alles abholzen zu müssen


----------



## Rolk (18. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Musste jetzt aber erstmal stoppen, weil die Aufwertung meiner Basis nicht funktioniert. In der Werkzeugleiste unten aufm Screen lässt sich der Aufwertungsbutton einfach nicht anwählen. Ich weiß nicht, ob das jetzt nur ein Bug ist, oder ein Bedienungsfehler meinerseits?


Vermutlich fehlt dir irgend etwas, um die Aufwertung freizuschalten. Irgendeine Forschung, Gebäude oder einfach nur Material.

Ich für meinen Teil habe übrigens festgestellt das the Riftbreaker mehr Spaß macht, wenn man etwas Kleinräumiger und überlegter baut und nicht zu sehr der Gigantomanie anhängt. Dann muss man auch nicht alles abholzen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Oktober 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Vermutlich fehlt dir irgend etwas, um die Aufwertung freizuschalten. Irgendeine Forschung, Gebäude oder einfach nur Material.


Dann hab ich wohl was verpasst. Eigentlich habe ich mich nach dem Einstiegsprotokoll des Bordcomputers gerichtet. Ich schau mal am besten, ansonsten ist in solchen Fällen zähneknirschend auch Lets Play mein Freund😬


----------



## blautemple (18. Oktober 2021)

So, ich bin jetzt durch mit FC6. Hat insgesamt ca. 25h gedauert, allerdings habe ich auch bei Leibe nicht alles eingesammelt. Das ist ja Wahnsinn bei den ganzen Ubisoft Spielen.

Jetzt zum eigentlichen Spiel. Das Gameplay hat mir gerade ab Mitte des Spiels, sobald man so langsam richtig geile Ausrüstung bekommt, richtig gut gefallen. Es gibt gefühlt unzählige Möglichkeiten die Kämpfe zu bestreiten und man wird nicht gezwungen einen bestimmten Weg zu gehen. Außerdem ist das ganze Gunplay echt gut gemacht. Mit den steigenden Möglichkeiten hat allerdings auch der Schwierigkeitsgrad stark abgenommen, einfach weil man gefühlt zu einem Panzer auf 2 Rädern wird und die Gegner einfach mit all den Möglichkeiten überrennt. Die wissen gar nicht wo oben und unten ist wenn ich da bis an die Zähne bewaffnet in eine Basis renne und alles kurz und klein schieße. Hier wäre ein optionaler höherer Schwierigkeitsgrad echt gut gewesen.

Die Story hingegen ist harter Trash. Sowas dummes habe ich echt lange nicht mehr gesehen. Auf der einen Seite versucht das Spiel erzwungen lustig und hipp zu sein, was ja alleine durchaus funktionieren kann, nur um dann in der nächsten Minute extrem ernste Töne anzuschlagen die dann hin und wieder in extremen Gewaltspitzen enden. Das will einfach nicht zusammenpassen.

Aber gut, ich habe das Spiel auch nicht für die Story gekauft und Spaß hat es am Ende des Tages ja gemacht.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Oktober 2021)

Tomb Raider 1 in der ATI-Fassung.
Ich bin kurz vor dem Endboss.

Der wird knochenhart, aber ich habs ja schon ein paar mal durch.
Eventuell mach ich noch mal eine 320x200 Tour und mache ab und zu einen Screenshot.

Eigentlich wollte ich das Ganze dann mal in den Retro-Shots veröffentlichen, aber das wird zu viel.

Die Level und deren Ablauf sieht man ja sehr schön in den Lösungsbüchern.

2. Spiel sollte Little Big Planet werden.
Das Originalgame läuft aber im Emulator nicht  , so daß es keine Screens gibt.

Wenn ich Lust habe, wird   Duke Nukem 3D in all seinen Varianten noch mal dokumentiert, vor allem die von der Playstation (Time to Kill, und Land of the Babes).
Die laufen butterweich auf der Duckstation mit aufgebohrter Grafik und Screenshotfunktion:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 .


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. Oktober 2021)

Lego Marvel Super Heroes 2

Schade, dass es sowas nicht im originalen Design der Marvel Comics gibt. Am liebsten dann auch in Cell-Shading. Das Spiel macht Spaß, wenn man auf Marvel steht. Nahezu alle namhaften Figuren, und sogar deren Adäquate aus alternativen Universen,  stehen samt ihren spezifischen Fähigkeiten zur Verfügung. Das ganze mit der ordentlichen Prise Lego Humor


----------



## seventyseven (23. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe es geschafft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein weiteres Metroid darf sich zur Liste gesellen. Spiel ist 10/10. Bosse sind stellenweise wirklich fordernd.


----------



## Ion (23. Oktober 2021)

Mich packt aktuell wieder der "Retro-Trip", zocke u. a. Freelancer, Mutant Year Zero und Grand Ages Medieval. Zudem spiele ich aktuell den DLC von Outer Wilds durch, der sich als kniffliger herausstellt, als er anfänglich vermuten lässt.


----------



## Anthropos (23. Oktober 2021)

Heute seit langem mal wieder Company of Heroes II gespielt.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. Oktober 2021)

*Crysis 2 Remaster (Series X)*

Ich weiß, dass viele es anders sehen, aber C2 ist mein persönlicher Favorit der Serie, während Teil 1 nicht so mein Fall ist.
Grundsätzlich hat man das Game ansehnlich aufpoliert, sodass es modern aussieht.
C2 ist mittlerweile 10 Jahre alt, wirkt aber spielerisch nicht angestaubt. Das liegt nicht daran, dass das Game gut ist, sondern mMn eher daran, dass sich das Shooter Genre in den letzten Jahren nicht wirklich weiterentwickelt hat (was nicht negativ gemeint ist).
So oder so macht es mir aber wieder Spaß durch NYC zu schleichen. Nach FC6 darf es für mich jetzt ruhig wieder etwas schlauchiges sein.

*Far Cry 6* habe ich durch und bin sehr angetan. Teil 6 ist für mich der beste Teil der unter Ubisoft entstanden ist. Zwar hat das Game durchaus Schwächen (Bugs, KI…), aber die Spielzeit verging doch insgesamt wie im Flug. Einzig der Openworld Füllstoff (Supply Drops etc.) wurde mir gegen Ende etwas viel, weswegen ich mich dann nur noch um die Storymissionen gekümmert habe.
Nach dem regulären Ende geht das Spiel dann allerdings noch “unendlich“ weiter. Es ist so, dass das Militär im Spiel wöchentlich ein Gebiet der Insel zurückerobert, und der Spieler dieses wieder zurückerobern muss. Heißt, wieder Checkpoints erobern, Flugabwehrgeschütze zerstören, usw. Vielleicht schaue ich irgendwann nochmal rein und erledige diese Aufgaben, im Moment reicht es mir jedoch, die Story abgeschlossen zu haben. Ich freue aber auf die kommenden DLC.
Von mir bekommt FC6 *8/10.*


----------



## Rolk (24. Oktober 2021)

*The Riftbreaker *wie man sich wohl schon denken kann. Die Mischung aus Basenbau, Tower Defense, Hackn Slay und Survival ist einfach genial. Das Spiel läuft wie geschnitten Brot und wurde in fertigem Zustand veröffentlicht! Ich finde es schon sehr schwach das The Riftbreaker in den Medien nahezu ignoriert wird.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. Oktober 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon sehr schwach das The Riftbreaker in den Medien nahezu ignoriert wird.


Da sagst du was. Ohne deine Posts wüsste ich nicht mal dass es dieses Spiel gibt. Zu gegebener Zeit werde ich mir das Game mal anschauen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Oktober 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon sehr schwach das The Riftbreaker in den Medien nahezu ignoriert wird.


Ja, definitiv! Das Spiel ist einfach so rund und innovativ. Es ist mMn sogar ein neues Genre. Hoffentlich setzt sich das durch. Ein 2. Teil in einer kompletten 3D-Openworld wahlweise in 3rd- oder 1st Person wäre ein Traum!


----------



## Rolk (24. Oktober 2021)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Da sagst du was. Ohne deine Posts wüsste ich nicht mal dass es dieses Spiel gibt. Zu gegebener Zeit werde ich mir das Game mal anschauen.


Damit machst du ganz sicher keinen Fehler. The Riftbreaker ist im Gamepass oder man kauft es sich direkt für müde 30 €.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ja, definitiv! Das Spiel ist einfach so rund und innovativ. Es ist mMn sogar ein neues Genre. Hoffentlich setzt sich das durch. Ein 2. Teil in einer kompletten 3D-Openworld wahlweise in 3rd- oder 1st Person wäre ein Traum!


Schon weiter gekommen? Ich habe es jetzt geschafft mir Zugang zum ersten höherwertigen Rohstoff zu erspielen. Seit dem ist regelmäßig die Hölle los. Dagegen war der Einstieg Kindergeburtstag.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Oktober 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Schon weiter gekommen? Ich habe es jetzt geschafft mir Zugang zum ersten höherwertigen Rohstoff zu erspielen. Seit dem ist regelmäßig die Hölle los. Dagegen war der Einstieg Kindergeburtstag.


Ja, mir fehlte lediglich die Menge an Ironium zum Upgrade😅 Danke nochmal für den Tipp! Mein Fehler war, dass ich nicht mit dem blauen Kästchenfeld nicht auf mein Lager ging, um angezeigt zu bekommen, dass mir Materialien fehlen. War an dem Abend irgendwie betriebsblind


----------



## blautemple (25. Oktober 2021)

Heute F.I.S.T. beendet. Ein richtiges Metroidvania Kleinod.  Das Spiel spielt in einer Dieselpunk Welt, in der 2 große Parteien leben, auf einer Seite die "Furtizens" und auf der anderen die Maschinen als "Iron Dogs". Wobei die Furtizens in viele Untergruppen aufgesplittet sind. Man selbst spielt einen Hasen der mit diversen Helfern bewaffnet ist und versucht, ganz klassisch, die "Welt" zu retten.

Richtig gut gefallen hat mir das Artdesign, ganz großes Kino 

Aber auch das Gameplay ist extrem gut geworden. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist von Anfang an sehr fordernd und wird durch das häppchenweise heranführen an neue Mechaniken hoch gehalten indem man dann gezwungen wird eben diese Mechaniken auch zu nutzen. Wer dann nicht alle Fähigkeiten und Möglichkeiten ausnutzt beißt schnell ins Gras.
Zusätzlich gibt es diverse, ganz unterschiedlich designte, Bossfights die alle in sehr gut passendem Abstand zueinander positioniert sind.

Alles in allem ein Musthave, wenn man Metroidvania Titel mag


----------



## RavionHD (25. Oktober 2021)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin auch ziemlich angetan von FC6. Ich finde es eine Klasse besser als FC5. Und auch den Openworld Füllstoff empfinde ich bisher nicht als ermüdend sondern im Falle von z.B. den Schatzsuchen sogar sehr unterhaltsam. Klasse ist auch der Soundtrack des Games. So macht cruisen Spaß.


Dem stimme ich zu, Far Cry 6 macht mir bis jetzt sehr viel Spaß, das hätte ich nicht erwartet, ich bin aber aktuell noch bei 25 Stunden und noch nicht fertig.


----------



## seventyseven (25. Oktober 2021)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Dem stimme ich zu, Far Cry 6 macht mir bis jetzt sehr viel Spaß, das hätte ich nicht erwartet, ich bin aber aktuell noch bei 25 Stunden und noch nicht fertig.


Zocke es momentan auch mich stört jedoch, dass der Skilltree entfernt wurde.
Die Waffen sind auch in Klassen unterteilt und die Auswahl etwas runtergeschraubt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Oktober 2021)

The Darkest Tales

Ein düsteres Metroidvana. Man spielt einen kleinen Teddybär, den eine Elfe, durch einen finsteren Märchenwald voller Bestien, begleitet. Netter Indie-Titel, den es zur Zeit kostenlos auf Steam gibt.


----------



## Anthropos (25. Oktober 2021)

Surviving Mars


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Oktober 2021)

Trotz des Trends hin zu “Games as a Service“, der solche Perlen wie das hochwertige eFootball hervorbringt, werden sie immer noch gemacht: die klassischen Singleplayer Action Adventures. Ein solches ist *Guardians of the Galaxy*. Ich habe gerade mal ein Stündchen auf der Series X reingeschaut. Dank Update für mein TV mit Dolby Vision + 120Hz + VRR.
Schicke Grafik, grandioser Soundtrack und der typische Guardians Humor machen mir bisher verdammt viel Spaß. Ich freue mich schon darauf später weiterzuspielen.


----------



## blautemple (26. Oktober 2021)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Trotz des Trends hin zu “Games as a Service“, der solche Perlen wie das hochwertige eFootball hervorbringt, werden sie immer noch gemacht: die klassischen Singleplayer Action Adventures. Ein solches ist *Guardians of the Galaxy*. Ich habe gerade mal ein Stündchen auf der Series X reingeschaut. Dank Update für mein TV mit Dolby Vision + 120Hz + VRR.
> Schicke Grafik, grandioser Soundtrack und der typische Guardians Humor machen mir bisher verdammt viel Spaß. Ich freue mich schon darauf später weiterzuspielen.


Oh ja, heute Abend geht es los


----------



## blautemple (26. Oktober 2021)

Steam, ich warte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Oktober 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Steam, ich warte:


Stimmt, Steam schaltet ja erst am Abend frei. Da ich sehr ungeduldig bin, hat mich das in meiner PC Zeit echt immer genervt


----------



## blautemple (26. Oktober 2021)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Stimmt, Steam schaltet ja erst am Abend frei. Da ich sehr ungeduldig bin, hat mich das in meiner PC Zeit echt immer genervt


Ne, mit Steam hat das nichts zu tun. Ich hatte auch schon diverse Titel die um Mitternacht freigeschalten wurden.

Dafür habe ich Raytracing 

So kann ich wenigstens noch schnell was essen und muss dann nicht für‘s Abendessen unterbrechen 

Edit: Ich meine mich ganz grob daran erinnern zu können das die Freischaltung um Mitternacht den Publisher extra kostet.


----------



## blautemple (26. Oktober 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Steam Forum quillt über vor Beschwerden.

Da haben die wohl den Preload verbockt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Oktober 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es gibt seit Jahren keinen einzigen Release, der mich nicht darin bestätigt, nicht direkt zum Release zu kaufen. Das ist bei mir quasi schon eine Grundhaltung.


----------



## seventyseven (26. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Es gibt seit Jahren keinen einzigen Release, der mich nicht darin bestätigt, nicht direkt zum Release zu kaufen. Das ist bei mir quasi schon eine Grundhaltung.


Habs mir heute auch erst nach der Arbeit bei Steam runtergeladen. Ich kann mich an keinen einzigen Pre-Load erinnern der nicht verbockt war. Meistens haperte es da mit der Pünktlichkeit.
Für Resident Evil Village hatte ich mir extra Urlaub genommen. Pünktlich freigeschaltet war das bei weitem nicht. Hat mich dann aber zum Schlafengehen bewegt .

Habe es noch nicht gestartet und bin gespannt.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Oktober 2021)

*Back4Blood (Series X Gamepass)*

Mit einem Kumpel habe ich die Kampagne im Koop begonnen. Der Zombie-Horden-Shooter ist in kleinen Dosen teils spaßig, oftmals aber auch zu unübersichtlich unf hektisch. Zudem halte ich es für äußerst fraglich, ob es dauerhaft motivieren kann, eine Zombie Horde nach der anderen umzumähen.
Mal abwarten.

*Far Cry 6 (Koop)*

Gut ist, dass man die gesamte Kampagne Koop bestreiten kann. Da man aber schon alleine relativ schnell zur One-Man-Army wird, ist das Game zu zweit dann viel zu einfach.
Es gibt auch spezielle Koop Missionen. Die sehen so aus, dass man auf einer Map einen Typen finden und erledigen muss. Von ihm erhält man dann eine Kiste mit einem explosiven Material, das sehr schnell überhitzt und dann explodiert. Heißt auf dem Rückweg muss man Wasserstellen finden, um die Kiste zu kühlen. Ein Spieler ballert den Weg frei, der andere hat die Kiste und muss kühlen. Fand ich schon bei der zweiten Mission supernervig.


----------



## blautemple (27. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Es gibt seit Jahren keinen einzigen Release, der mich nicht darin bestätigt, nicht direkt zum Release zu kaufen. Das ist bei mir quasi schon eine Grundhaltung.


Es gab dann noch einen 2. Fehler und zwar wurde das falsche Controller Layout angezeigt. X/Y und A/B waren vertauscht. Das hat einen Moment gedauert bis ich geschnallt habe das da das Switch Layout angezeigt wurde 

Abgesehen von den 2 Fehlern lief das Spiel die ersten 3h aber sehr rund und es gab keine Bugs, Abstürze oder Ähnliches.

Ansonsten ist das Spiel quasi genau das was ich mir erhofft habe. Ein spielbarer Guardians of the Galaxy Film. Die Charaktere unterhalten sich ingame quasi ununterbrochen und kommentieren auch meine Aktionen. Wenn ich z.B. von der Route abweiche um Collectibles zu suchen wird sich direkt mit einem schnippischen Kommentar beschwert. Bisher wiederholt sich das auch noch nicht, es kann aber durchaus sein das sich diese Mechanik im Laufe der Kampagne abnutzt oder nervt.
Das Gameplay ist im Prinzip ein reinrassiges Action-Adventure. Das heißt man läuft durch die Level, löst sehr simple Rätsel, löst kurze Jump'n'Run Passage oderkämpft und hier kommt dann auch eine kleine Schwäche zum tragen. Die Steuerung und das Interface in den Kämpfen wirkt etwas überladen. Ständig blinkt irgendwo was auf und man muss den anderen Charakteren Befehle geben weil sie ihre Spezialfähigkeiten nicht selbstständig auslösen. Aber gut vllt ist das auch nur eine Gewöhnungssache.

Ich freue mich zumindest auf Feierabend, damit es weitergehen kann.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. Oktober 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Es gab dann noch einen 2. Fehler und zwar wurde das falsche Controller Layout angezeigt. X/Y und A/B waren vertauscht. Das hat einen Moment gedauert bis ich geschnallt habe das da das Switch Layout angezeigt wurde
> 
> Abgesehen von den 2 Fehlern lief das Spiel die ersten 3h aber sehr rund und es gab keine Bugs, Abstürze oder Ähnliches.
> 
> ...


Ok, das klingt eigentlich alles eher gut. Hab jetzt paar Mal gelesen, dass das Kampfsystem kritisert wird. Das verwundert mich bisschen, weil das Combat-Gameplay in den Trailern stark Avengers ähnelte und ich die Kämpfe eigentlich am gelungensten empfand. Ist es nicht wie Avengers?


----------



## blautemple (27. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ok, das klingt eigentlich alles eher gut. Hab jetzt paar Mal gelesen, dass das Kampfsystem kritisert wird. Das verwundert mich bisschen, weil das Combat-Gameplay in den Trailern stark Avengers ähnelte und ich die Kämpfe eigentlich am gelungensten empfand. Ist es nicht wie Avengers?


Ne, die sind eigentlich überhaupt nicht vergleichbar. GotG ist ein 3rd Person Shooter mit Spezialfähigkeiten und einem rudimentären, aber überladenen, Party System, während sich die Kämpfe in Avengers eher wie die Kämpfe in Batman spielen.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. November 2021)

Mit *Guardians of the Galaxy *bin ich durch. Ein wirklich gelungenes 3rd Person Action Adventure.
Allerdings keines, das irgendwelche neuen Impulse für das Genre setzen kann. Stattdessen bietet es einen Mix aus Altbekanntem mit all den Gameplay Elementen und Mechaniken, die man schon aus etlichen anderen Spielen dieser Art kennt. Was das Gameplay angeht, ist GotG somit bestenfalls solide.
Getragen wird es von den mega-sympathischen Charakteren und deren ständigen Kabbeleien, die mich dazu brachten, ein ums andere Mal zu schmunzeln bis lachen.
Von mir gibt‘s dafür *8,5/10.*


----------



## RavionHD (1. November 2021)

Guardians of The Galaxy (9/10)

Das Spiel hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht, die Story ist sehr unterhaltsam, die Charaktere wachsen einem ins Herz und die Technik ist sehr sehr ansehlich und beeindruckend (ich hatte doch einige Oh Momente)
Das Gameplay wurde in den Tests öfter kritisiert, aber ich hatte sehr viel Spaß damit auch wenn es nicht großartig innovativ ist.

Hervorragend ist auch das Leveldesign, da ist wirklich verdammt viel Abwechslung dabei, und alles sieht dabei noch so gut aus, am Ende hatte ich noch einen WTF Moment.

Ich bin froh dass das noch ein klassisches lineares SP Spiel ist und man daraus kein Open World gemacht hat, es spielt sich wie ein Film, man wird nie müde oder gar gelangweilt in den gut 17 Stunden die ich benötigt habe.

Zu loben ist noch die deutsche Synchro und die gesamte Musik.

Die Technik am PC ist hervorragend, keine Abstürze, keine Frametime Probleme, grundsätzlich sehr sehr performant und eine aus meiner Sicht exzellente DLSS Implementierung die deutlich besser ist als die interne TAA Lösung.

Hier ein paar Screens in 3440*1440, DLSS Quality, alles Ultra und Raytracing auf Sehr Hoch:








						Marvel-s-Guardians-of-the-Galaxy-Screenshot-2021-10-29-03-24-45-14
					

Image Marvel-s-Guardians-of-the-Galaxy-Screenshot-2021-10-29-03-24-45-14 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						Marvel-s-Guardians-of-the-Galaxy-Screenshot-2021-10-29-02-34-39-29
					

Image Marvel-s-Guardians-of-the-Galaxy-Screenshot-2021-10-29-02-34-39-29 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						Marvel-s-Guardians-of-the-Galaxy-Screenshot-2021-10-29-02-32-43-59
					

Image Marvel-s-Guardians-of-the-Galaxy-Screenshot-2021-10-29-02-32-43-59 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						Marvel-s-Guardians-of-the-Galaxy-Screenshot-2021-10-29-02-41-38-63
					

Image Marvel-s-Guardians-of-the-Galaxy-Screenshot-2021-10-29-02-41-38-63 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						Marvel-s-Guardians-of-the-Galaxy-Screenshot-2021-10-29-03-02-09-01
					

Image Marvel-s-Guardians-of-the-Galaxy-Screenshot-2021-10-29-03-02-09-01 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						Marvel-s-Guardians-of-the-Galaxy-Screenshot-2021-10-31-00-48-59-86
					

Image Marvel-s-Guardians-of-the-Galaxy-Screenshot-2021-10-31-00-48-59-86 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				





Wieso also kein 10/10?
Das sind für mich Spiele in der Klasse eines RDR2 oder TW3, Spiele die einem auch nach dem Durchspielen in Erinnerung bleiben (in jeglicher Hinsicht).

Von mir aus definitiv eine Empfehlung!


----------



## blautemple (1. November 2021)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Mit *Guardians of the Galaxy *bin ich durch. Ein wirklich gelungenes 3rd Person Action Adventure.
> Allerdings keines, das irgendwelche neuen Impulse für das Genre setzen kann. Stattdessen bietet es eine Mix aus Altbekanntem mit all den Gameplay Elementen und Mechaniken, die man schon aus etlichen anderen Spielen dieser Art kennt. Was das Gameplay angeht, ist GotG somit bestenfalls solide.
> Getragen wird es von den mega-sympathischen Charakteren und deren ständigen Kabbeleien, die mich dazu brachten, ein ums andere Mal zu schmunzeln bis lachen.
> Von mir gibt‘s dafür *8,5/10.*


Ist bei dir das Spiel eigentlich auch so schrecklich verbugged? Gefühlt muss ich in jedem 2. Kapitel einmal einen Checkpoint neu laden weil mal wieder irgendein Event nicht getriggert wird.

Ansonsten finde ich das Spiel echt gut, aber das reißt mich regelmäßig total raus


----------



## Cook2211 (1. November 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ist bei dir das Spiel eigentlich auch so schrecklich verbugged? Gefühlt muss ich in jedem 2. Kapitel einmal einen Checkpoint neu laden weil mal wieder irgendein Event nicht getriggert wird.


Ja, das hatte ich häufiger an verschiedenen Stellen im Spiel. Vor allem in der zweiten Spielhälfte.


----------



## blautemple (1. November 2021)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, das hatte ich häufiger an verschiedenen Stellen im Spiel. Vor allem in der zweiten Spielhälfte.


Ok, bei mir ist es auch ab der 2. Hälfte deutlich schlimmer geworden.
Echt schade um das Spiel, sowas darf bei einem streng linearen Spiel echt nicht passieren.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. November 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ok, bei mir ist es auch ab der 2. Hälfte deutlich schlimmer geworden.
> Echt schade um das Spiel, sowas darf bei einem streng linearen Spiel echt nicht passieren.


Da gebe ich dir recht. Vor allem wäre es doch eigentlich kein Problem gewesen, das Spiel noch um ein paar Wochen zu verschieben, um noch etwas Bugfixing zu betreiben. Es wäre dann trotzdem noch vor Weihnachten erschienen, und große Konkurrenz gibt es in diesem Genre im 4. Quartal auch nicht.


----------



## Drayygo (1. November 2021)

Ich habe gerade Shadow of the Tomb Raider beendet, wie das Game bei mir als Uncharted Fan all die Jahre "unentdeckt" geblieben ist, ist mir ein Rätsel, super Game. Zocke jetzt auch FC6 bis endlich Sherlock: Chapter One rauskommt.


----------



## blautemple (1. November 2021)

Soo, gerade Guardians of the Galaxy beendet.

Insgesamt kann man das Spiel definitiv als spielbaren Film bezeichnen. Quasi das komplette Spiel über gibt es irgendeine Form von Interaktion zwischen den Charakteren und sei es nur ein kurzer Kommentar weil ich mal wieder zu weit von der vorgesehenen Route abweiche. Genau diese Dialoge sind auch mit die größte Stärke des Spiel, die englische Sprachausgabe ist hervorragend und die Dialoge super geschrieben. Zusammen mit den sehr gut gemachten Zwischensequenzen kann das Spiel es in der Hinsicht ohne Probleme mit den beiden Filmen aufnehmen.

Das Gameplay hingegen ist so eine Sache. Im Prinzip ist es ein simpler 3rd Person Shooter mit ganz leichtem Party System, welches allerdings im Prinzip gerade im späteren Verlauf des Spiel in simplem Button Smashing ausartet, weil die Kämpe unheimlich hektisch werden und man einfach nur irgendwas auslösen will um möglichst viele Erfahrungspunkte zu bekommen. Diese steigen je "cooler" der Kampf wird, also je weniger Schaden man nimmt und desto mehr Spezialfähigkeiten man nutzt.

Leider ist auch dieses System sehr simpel gestrickt. Gefühlt hat man schon nach der Hälfte des Spiels alle Fähigkeiten und ist quasi unbesiegbar. Neben der Fähigkeiten gibt es noch Perks, die man an Werkbänken, die in den Leveln und der Milano verteilt sind. Dafür gibt es aber nur 2 verschiedene benötigte Materialien, die in den Leveln verteilt sind, aber auch hier gilt die selbe Schwäche wie bei den Fähigkeiten. Wenn man sich ein wenig in den Leveln umschaut hat man schon ab der Hälfte des Spiels alles freigeschalten.

Am Ende klingt das aber alles negativer als es ist, weil die Starke Story das Spiel ohne Probleme trägt und ich so trotzdem meinen Spaß hatte. Bei einem Nachfolger darf das ganze Progress System aber doch etwas ausgereifter und erwachsener sein


----------



## MatthiasK76 (1. November 2021)

Mich reizt es, immer mal wieder ein paar Flugrunden mit dem MS FS2020 oder mit Prepar3D zu drehen. Für letztere habe ich einige AddOns von PDMG (747-400, 737-NGX). Am Wochenende ist das dann auch mal die Langstrecke in Echtzeit inklusive Routenplanung, Treibstoffberechnung, Alternates sowie Bestimmung von Takeoff- und Landing-Speeds dran. Wetter ist dann natürlich Echtzeit.

Ist so'n Hobby.


----------



## Two-Face (1. November 2021)

Weil Halloween ist bzw. war: Mal wieder den einen oder anderen Horrorklassiker.
Diesmal: _The Suffering_.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. November 2021)

Spiele gerade Encased.

Encased bietet mit seiner Mischung von 1970 / 1980er Jahre SciFi,  Kalter Krieg, Post-Apokalypse und "leichten Gefängnisatmosphäre" (die Spielwelt wird von einer energetischen Kuppel unbekannten Ursprungs, die Menschen zwar lebendig rein aber nicht wieder lebendig raus lässt, Gohic 1 lässt irgendwie grüßen, umschlossen) eine recht interessante Kombination beim Setting und gerade wer etwas mit CRPGs anfangen und sich für Spiele wie die Ur-Fallouts (Fallout 1 und 2) und Wasteland 3 erwärmen kann, sollte daher unbedingt mal einen Blick bei Encased riskieren.

Das Spiel bietet herrlich umfangreiche Möglichkeiten für die verschiedensten Charakterskillungen, von ganz klassisch dem tumpen (inkl. niedrige Intelligenz Antworten für Dialoge) Waffen schwingenden Haudrauf, über den charismattischen redegewanten "Diplomaten", welcher die meisten seiner Situationen mit Worten löst, dem sozial verpeilten Wissenschaftler, mit Scifi-Energiewumme, bis hin zu, meinen persönlichen Highlight im Spiel, einem Charakter der mit Psikräften und "Powerrüstung" (im Spiel als Servorüstungen bezeichnet) durch die Spielwelt zieht, ist im Grunde alles umsetzbar und spielt sich herrlich unterschiedlich.

Das Questdesign ist dabei sehr eindeutig stark von Fallout, aber auch Wasteland (Fraktionsruf), inspiriert und in sehr vielen Dialogen werden Antwort- und Lösungensmöglichkeiten daher auch direkt von den vom Spieler geskillten Fähigkeiten und desen Handlungen / Entscheidungen bei Quests und Ruf bei den verschiedenen Fraktionen mit beeinflusst.

Beim Kampfsystem findet man sehr klare Anleihen und Paralellen aus Wasteland 3 (z.B. das es rundenbasiert ist, oder aktive Waffenskills wie einen "Präzisionsschuss", oder "Verkürpelnden Schuss", oder dem Feind "Schmutz in die Augen zu werfen" gibt), allerdings besitzt eben dieses Kampfsystem in Encased leider auch nicht so ganz desen taktischer Tiefe / Möglichkeiten und somit das runde Spielgefühl, was ich auch als den größten Schwachpunkt von Encased sehen würde, aber einen über den man, denke ich, auf Grund der anderen Stärken beim Setting und den Quests recht gut hinwegsehen kann.
Auch weil es auch nicht so ist das die Kämpfe völlig "flach" wären, sie sind eben nur nicht ganz auf dem gleichen hohen Niveau eines Wasteland 3, aber immer noch höher als in Wasteland 2, zum Vergleich.

Und natürlich dürfen bei so einem solchen Setting und solchen Vorbildern auch herrlich schräge Begleiter nicht fehlen, wobei aber alternativ durchaus auch die Möglichkeit besteht als "einsamer Wolf" (inkl. dazu passende Perks und Erfolg) das Spiel zu bestreiten.
Aber wer will das schon wenn u.a. ein kleines Robotermädchen, welches einen fable für richtig große und schwere Waffen / Geschütze hat und versucht das "Mensch sein" zu verstehen, eine äußerst korrupte Wissenschaftlerin, ohne Verständnis für das Wort Reue & Schuld, oder einen schrägen Ex-Knacki mitnehmen kann, der anderen Buddhas lehren mit seinen Fäusten näherbringen will, einen bei seinen Abenteuern begleiten können. 

Kurz um zu meinen Fazit.
Encased bietet eine herrlich schräge und über weite Strecken stimmige Mischung bei Setting, Quests und Gameplay, mit genau den richtigen Anleihen zweier großartiger CRPG Vorbilder und mit genug Möglichkeiten für unterschiedliche Lösungen, sowie Charakter Builds, um es problemlos mehr als einmal durchzuspielen und sollte ich dem Titel eine Bewertung abgeben müssen, ich würde Encased wohl eine gute 8/10 geben und hoffe doch dass das Spiel genug Erfolg haben wird das die Entwickler noch ein Encased 2 entwickeln werden.
Dann vielleicht auch mit noch ein wenig "ausgefeilteren" Kämpfen und so einem noch runderen Spiel, als sowieso schon.

In jeden Fall aber, wie ja schon eingangs geschrieben, lohnt ein Ausflug in Encased (Kostenpunkt 29,99€ auf Steam), so man CRPGs mag, oder es schafft sich darauf einzulassen.


----------



## RavionHD (5. November 2021)

Far Cry 6 (7.75/10)

Nach 46 Stunden bin ich jetzt auch mit Far Cry 6 fertig, und ich dürfte auch alles gemacht haben was das Spiel so hat (alle Basen, Nebenmissionen, Schatzsuche usw.).

Zum Einen gefällt mir, wie für Far Cry üblich, das Gameplay bzw Gunplay sehr, es macht einfach Spaß mit den unterschiedlichen Waffen und Gadgets zu spielen, das ist definitiv ein Pluspunkt.

Grafisch finde ich es mit RT außerordentlich hübsch, um es hier anhand einiger Screenshots zu verdeutlichen (3440*1440P, alles Ultra außer Schatten auf Hoch inkl. Raytracing Reflektionen und 1.2 facher Auflösungsskalierung):

https://ibb.co/7Wft0KQ








						Far-Cry-6-Screenshot-2021-11-04-05-05-14-53
					

Image Far-Cry-6-Screenshot-2021-11-04-05-05-14-53 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						Far-Cry-6-Screenshot-2021-11-04-07-26-20-74
					

Image Far-Cry-6-Screenshot-2021-11-04-07-26-20-74 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						Far-Cry-6-Screenshot-2021-11-04-07-53-34-39
					

Image Far-Cry-6-Screenshot-2021-11-04-07-53-34-39 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						Far-Cry-6-Screenshot-2021-11-05-04-39-40-29
					

Image Far-Cry-6-Screenshot-2021-11-05-04-39-40-29 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						Far-Cry-6-Screenshot-2021-11-05-05-14-23-54
					

Image Far-Cry-6-Screenshot-2021-11-05-05-14-23-54 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				




Um bei der Technik zu bleiben, die KI scheint doch relativ doof zu sein, der Soundtrack ist "ok", die Radiomusik gefiel mir nur selten. Die Fahrzeugsteuerung gefiel mir wiederum um einiges besser.

Das Spiel bietet Ubisoft typischen Füllstoff an, wie Basen usw.
Ich fand diese diesmal ganz unterhaltsam, gerade die Schatzsuchen waren schon sehr toll gemacht.

Die Nebenmissionen sind zumeist nicht allzu vielfältig, die eine oder andere hat jedoch eine ganz interessante Hintergrundgeschichte.

Und nun zur Story, und da stört mich vieles.
Zum Einen hat man natürlich den typischen Bösewicht, und der wird von Giancarlo Esposito grundsätzlich gut gespielt, nur kommt er meiner Meinung nach einfach zu selten vor, abseits von Zwischensequenzen nach bestimmten Ereignissen.
Sehr negativ zu bemerken ist jedoch dass Ubisoft es nicht geschafft hat, bei einem so ernstem Thema, einer Revolution gegen einen Diktator, eine gewisse Ernsthaftigkeit zu zeigen. All die Akteure, fast alle relevanten Story Charaktere sind "hip" und "cool". Die Revolution scheint wie ein Spiel zu sein, man feiert komische "Partys" nach bestimmten Ereignissen, der "Cringe Faktor", um es mal so zu nennen, ist extrem hoch, in einigen Szenen wollte bzw konnte ich kaum zuhören bzw zusehen, so hoch ist der Fremdschämfaktor.
Das ist bei Ubisoft kein Einzelfall, bei Watch Dogs 2 bzw 3 hatte man das genauso oder auch in Far Cry New Dawn.
Das ganze Szenario mit einem so guten Schauspieler hat wahnsinnig viel Potential, man hätte hier eine tolle Geschichte aufbauen können und das ganze ernst belassen müssen, nicht so "hipp" und "cool", als wäre eine Revolution wie eine Party.

Das tolle Gameplay, die wirklich wunderschöne Spielwelt, der Umfang an Waffen, Gadget und Möglichkeit sehr vieles zu customizen und der Bösewicht der, wenn er in Erscheinung trat das sehr gut gemacht hat (genauso wie ein paar andere Bösewichte auch), das sind alles große Pluspunkte, aber praktisch alle anderen Story Charaktere sind einfach nur richtig cringe.

Beim nächsten Mal bitte, gerade bei so einem Thema, die Ernsthaftigkeit beibehalten, keine 0815 peinlichen Cringecharaktere aufbauen, dann passt der Rest auch, Ubisoft hat hier enorm viel Potential verschenkt.

Was mich auch etwas störte war die doch geringe Anzahl an normalen NPC's in der Hauptstadt, es ist unglaubwürdig wenn 80% der "Bürger" Soldaten sind.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. November 2021)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Was mich auch etwas störte war die doch geringe Anzahl an normalen NPC's in der Hauptstadt, es ist unglaubwürdig wenn 80% der "Bürger" Soldaten sind.


Das wird wahrscheinlich mit einer Mod gefixt. 
Davon abgesehen: Super, danke für dein gut zusammengefasstes Review. 
Für mich eine weitere Bestätigung, dass ich irgendwann erst für ca. 15 Euro zugreifen werde.


----------



## RavionHD (5. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das wird wahrscheinlich mit einer Mod gefixt.
> Davon abgesehen: Super, danke für dein gut zusammengefasstes Review.
> Für mich eine weitere Bestätigung, dass ich irgendwann erst für ca. 15 Euro zugreifen werde.


Ich habe das Spiel von AMD "geschenkt" bekommen für den CPU Kauf, aber ja, ich würde es auch eher bei <30 Euro empfehlen.
Es ist insofern schade als dass man hier leider viel Potential verschenkt hat, fast alle anderen Aspekte sind großteils wirklich sehr gut und unterhaltsam, und so einen schönen Sonnenaufgang gab es wohl noch in keinem Spiel.


----------



## Cook2211 (5. November 2021)

Die Pflicht ruft: *Call of Duty Vanguard (Series X)*

Ja, ich geb‘s zu: ich mag CoD. Entsprechend habe ich mir dann auch Vanguard zugelegt.

Seit Modern Warfare 2019 fungieren die jeweiligen Ableger gleichzeitig auch als CoD Hub. Man kann so aus dem Hauptmenü der jeweiligen Spiele auf andere (installierte) CoD zugreifen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kampagne folgt dem üblichen CoD Muster. Schnelle, bombastisch inszenierte Action, dieses Mal wieder im WWII.
Das Game bietet auf der SX einen 120Hz Modus und sieht gleichzeitig auch schick aus. Atmosphärisch passt es ebenfalls.

Hier mal ein paar Impressionen aus der ersten atmosphärischen, düsteren Spielstunde der Kampagne:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Herzstück eines jeden CoD ist aber der MP…und der enttäuscht. Ich habe viele, viele Stunden mit dem MP von Cold War verbracht. Und Vanguard gleicht dem wie ein Ei dem anderen. Vanguard kommt daher wie ein Cold War mit ein paar neuen Maps, und das war‘s. Das MP Menü ist gleich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Waffenmenü ist gleich, das Kill Streak Menü ist gleich, das Perk Menü ist gleich. Und bis auf einen Modus sind auch die Spielmodi gleich. Das gilt auch für die grundlegende Spielmechanik des MP. Man levelt, levelt und levelt um Waffen, Waffenmodifikationen usw. freizuschalten. Und ganz ehrlich: nach unzähligen Stunden Cold War, wo ich mir so einige schlagfertige Waffen freigespielt habe, habe ich keine Motivation mehr, das nun beim neuesten CoD Ableger wieder von vorne anzufangen. Sehr schade, das der MP von Vanguard nur eine Copy Cat Fortsetzung mit kaum neuen Ideen geworden ist.

Deswegen meine Wertung:

*Kampagne 8,0/10

Multiplayer 6/10*


----------



## Cook2211 (5. November 2021)

Tja, Leute, und dann ist mir echt eine verrückte Sache passiert. Da schaue ich in meinen Briefkasten und habe darin eine Einladung zu einem Festival…in Mexiko. Gut, Mexiko ist jetzt nicht gerade vor der Haustür, aber wenn ich mit schnellen Auto gelockt werde, kann ich halt nicht nein sagen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na ja, mal sehen was dieses komische Festival so zu bieten hat…



EDIT:

Racing war immer eines meiner liebsten Genres. In besonderer Erinnerung geblieben sind mir folgende Classics:

Pitstop 2 (C64 >Reifenabnutzung)

Test Drive (C64 > super “realistische“ Cockpit-Grafik)

Grand Prix Circuit (Amiga > best F1 Game ever)

Lotus Esprit Challenge (Amiga > superschnell, superflüssig)

Mario Kart (SNES > auch das ist Racing  )

Ridge Racer (PS1 > Riiiiiiiiiiiiidge Racer !!!!!! )

Formula 1 (PS1 > Grafik wie bei einer TV Übertragung)

Gran Turismo (PS1 > Cars, cars, cars )


In der Gaming Neuzeit führt natürlich kein Weg vorbei an der Marke Forza. Und Forza Horizon 5 könnte sich tatsächlich in die Liste meiner All-Time-Classics einreihen. Autos, Setting, Grafik, Sound/Musik….schwärm  
so, muss weiterfahren  

Viele Grüße aus Mexiko!


----------



## Painkiller (8. November 2021)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> *Back4Blood (Series X Gamepass)*
> 
> Mit einem Kumpel habe ich die Kampagne im Koop begonnen. Der Zombie-Horden-Shooter ist in kleinen Dosen teils spaßig, oftmals aber auch zu unübersichtlich unf hektisch. Zudem halte ich es für äußerst fraglich, ob es dauerhaft motivieren kann, eine Zombie Horde nach der anderen umzumähen.
> Mal abwarten.


Kleine Koop-Empfehlung meinerseits: https://store.steampowered.com/app/548430/Deep_Rock_Galactic/
Das Teil fetzt, die Community ist großartig und das Spiel wird genau an den richtigen Stellen ausgebaut.  
SO stell ich mir Koop-Spiele vor!  



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Trotz des Trends hin zu “Games as a Service“, der solche Perlen wie das hochwertige eFootball hervorbringt, werden sie immer noch gemacht: die klassischen Singleplayer Action Adventures. Ein solches ist *Guardians of the Galaxy*. Ich habe gerade mal ein Stündchen auf der Series X reingeschaut. Dank Update für mein TV mit Dolby Vision + 120Hz + VRR.
> Schicke Grafik, grandioser Soundtrack und der typische Guardians Humor machen mir bisher verdammt viel Spaß. Ich freue mich schon darauf später weiterzuspielen.


Ich hab mir Guardians auch gekauft.  Hab die ersten 15 Minuten mit Musik hören verbracht. 
Ein absolut großartiges Spiel! Hoffentlich gibt es in Zukunft mehr Titel dieser Art.



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ja, mir fehlte lediglich die Menge an Ironium zum Upgrade😅


Kleiner Tipp: Sobald du den Bioscanner hast, brauchst du im späteren Spiel fast keine Außenposten mehr.  
Ich hab alle Pflanzen, Kristalle etc. die in der Spielwelt so rumstehen auf Vertrautheitsbonus auf mindestens 16% erforscht. Ist sau viel Arbeit, lohnt sich aber langfristig.

Dadurch kannst du durch die Cultivatoren später diese Pflanzen anbauen. Jede Pflanze/Kristall produziert diverse Rohstoffe. Im Lexikon kannst du diese nachschlagen. Ich bau über Minen zum Beispiel weder Uran noch Palladium ab. Das läuft alles über die Cultivatoren. 

Btw. diese Woche kommt noch Jurrasic World Evolution 2 raus. 
Das wird mein Cozy-Game für den Urlaub.




Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, ich geb‘s zu: ich mag CoD. Entsprechend habe ich mir dann auch Vanguard zugelegt.


Die Spiele fasse ich erst wider an, wenn man Raven-Software genug Zeit und Budget gibt, um eine ordentliche und lange Singleplayer-Kampagne zu bringen.  Diese Fast-Food Kampagnen sind einfach nichts für mich.


----------



## Cook2211 (8. November 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Die Spiele fasse ich erst wider an, wenn man Raven-Software genug Zeit und Budget gibt, um eine ordentliche und lange Singleplayer-Kampagne zu bringen.  Diese Fast-Food Kampagnen sind einfach nichts für mich.


Ja, die Kampagne ist wohl wieder echt kurz. 6h habe ich gelesen.
Ich konnte aber doch nicht die Finger von Vanguard lassen und habe es am WE ausgiebig gespielt (abwechselnd mit Forza Horizon 5).
Spielmodi: Team Deathmatch.
Hervorragend finde ich die Maps. Die sind richtig gut geworden, und auch recht zahlreich. Allerdings ähneln manche rein optisch doch sehr Maps aus Cold War (Texturen etc.)…da hat man wohl auch erhebliches Recycling betrieben.
Darüber hinaus hat man bei der Entwicklung gegenüber Cold War an einigen Stellschrauben gedreht. Vor allem sind Sniper nicht mehr übermächtig. Im Cold War MP war es oft so, dass Sniper nicht mal richtig anlegen mussten, um einen traumwandlerisch sicher aus dem Spiel zu nehmen. In Vanguard ist das Snipern nicht mehr so einfach, und nicht jeder Sniper-Treffer ist automatisch tödlich. Das macht das Spielen deutlich angenehmer.
Außerdem hat man auf die Bremse getreten. Cold War war einfach ein sauschnelles Spiel. In Vanguard bewegen sich die Spielfiguren deutlich langsamer. Das macht das Spielen nicht ganz so stressig.
Von daher geht der MP dann doch für mich in Ordnung.

An meiner Wertung für den MP ändert sich aber nix, einfach weil es sich Activision doch sehr, sehr einfach gemacht hat.


----------



## Rolk (8. November 2021)

Zur Abwechslung mal wieder ein neueres Indygame: *Tails of Iron*. Das Spiel kann man entfernt in die 2D-Soulslike/Metroidvania Schublade stecken. Gespielt wird als Humanoide Ratte im grossen Krieg gegen Frösche/Kröten.  
Davon abgesehen ist die Story eher einfach gestrickt, was mir aber besser gefällt als irgendein abstruses Story-Konstrukt. Der Grafikstiel ist auf den ersten oberflächlichen Blick recht erwachsen, aber gleichzeitig auch niedlich ausgelegt. Im krassen Kontrast fliest aber ordentlich grünes Krötenblut und die Kämpfe sind regelrecht brutal. Ich fand das Spiel anfangs recht gewöhnungsbedürftig, weil man viel in kleinen "Arenen" gegen mehrere Gegner gleichzeitig kämpft und selbst die einfachsten Standartgegner mehrere Treffer wegstecken. Mittlerweile gefällt das System aber recht gut und ist eine nette Abwechslung. Volle Empfehlung meinerseits für Tails of Iron.



Painkiller schrieb:


> Dadurch kannst du durch die Cultivatoren später diese Pflanzen anbauen. Jede Pflanze/Kristall produziert diverse Rohstoffe. Im Lexikon kannst du diese nachschlagen. Ich bau über Minen zum Beispiel weder Uran noch Palladium ab. Das läuft alles über die Cultivatoren.


Verdammt das wusste ich auch noch nicht. 
Ich dachte die Kultivatoren sind nur als Alternativer Zweig zur Energiegewinnung da, was ich mangels Bedarf noch gar nicht getestet habe.


----------



## Painkiller (9. November 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Verdammt das wusste ich auch noch nicht.
> Ich dachte die Kultivatoren sind nur als Alternativer Zweig zur Energiegewinnung da, was ich mangels Bedarf noch gar nicht getestet habe.


Dachte ich am Anfang auch, aber Mr. Riggs hat mal erwähnt, das man auch andere Pflanzen aussäen kann. 

Sobald ich die Pflanzen und Kristalle auf Vertrautheitsbonus von mindestens 16% hatte, bin ich folgendermaßen vorgegangen:

Ich hab sämtliche Außenposten-Maps nach den größen Schlammvorkommen abgesucht. Bei mir war gleich der erste Außenposten, also Kobalt, ein Volltreffer. Ich hab hier ein riesen Schlammvorkommen (Braun), welches sich quer durch die Map zieht gefunden. Um das hab ich extrem großzügig eine Mauer gezogen, und anschließend extrem starke Befestigungen hochgezogen. Denn dieser Außenposten ist quasi das Rückrat meiner Rohstoffproduktion.
Die Extraktoren produzieren durch dieses Schlammvorkommen ca. 6000 Schlamm/s.  Perfekt um große Wassermengen für die Kultivatoren zu extrahieren. Innerhalb der Mauern befinden sich auch Windkraftanlagen und Atomkraftwerke auf Stufe 3, sowie Stromspeicher für mindestens 600K Energie. Railguns FTW!  Mit den Kraftwerken werden zusätzlich die Carbon- und Ironium-Synthesizer betrieben. Das eingezäute Gebiet ist so groß, das ich ca. 8 Portale dort gesetzt habe, um schnell an strategisch wichtige Punkte zu reisen.

So, und jetzt zum wichtigsten Punkt: Die Förderrate der Rohstoffe. 
Das ist ein bisschen tricky, weil nicht alle Pflanzen den gleichen Rohstoffoutput haben. Dazu kommt auch der erwähnte Vertrautheitsbonus. Je höher dieser ist, umso besser.

Für mich liegt der Sweetspot der Fördermengen bei den seltenen Rohstoffen, also Uran, Kobalt, Palladium und Co. bei ca. 24/s - 30/s. Damit bin ich bis jetzt gut gefahren. Vorraussetzung dafür sind natürlich entsprechenden Rohstoffspeicher. Ich bin im Moment bei knapp 85K Kapazität. Tendenz steigend. Pro Kultivator (Stufe 3) hab ich zwei Erntestationen (Stufe 3) daneben gesetzt, damit effektiv gesammelt wird.


----------



## Rolk (9. November 2021)

Jetzt wo du es schreibst, ich glaube das hatte Mr. Riggs tatsächlich mal erwähnt. Ich war da aber gerade durch die örtliche Fauna leicht abgelenkt und habe es wohl direkt wieder vergessen.

Die guten alten Schlammvorkommen. Hätte man bei Spielstart und Standortwahl der Hauptbasis mal gewusst wie wichtig die werden.^^

Edit: So, die Basis ist über Nacht "etwas" gewachsen und ich bin auch zum Drohnenunterstützten Gärtner mutiert. 
Immer noch beeindruckend wie gut The Riftbreaker läuft.


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. November 2021)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Formula 1 (PS1 > Grafik wie bei einer TV Übertragung)


Ähem, nö:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Und der ist schon arg aufgehübscht durch die Duckstation.
Der TV hat dann das Weichzeichnen übernommen.

Bei der PS sah der Straßenbelag ohne Nachbearbeitung des Emulatorsviel pixeliger aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist (immer noch erhöhte) Playstationgrafik.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Gran Turismo (PS1 > Cars, cars, cars )


Zusammen mit GT2 und R-Type Delta wohl das beste PS1-Spiel.

Bei den Rennspielen fehlt noch:
- Bleifuß 2 (PC) - spiele ich heute noch, so gut ist der Modus;
- POD Gold (PC),
- SCARS (PC),
- SEGA Rally Champioship (Saturn, PC - exakteste Lenkung aller Rennspiele),
- Megarace 1 - 3 (PC - einfach lustig).
- WipEout (PC, PS - klasse Karrieremodus),
- Testdrive 4 + 6 (PC)
- Rollcage (PC, PS -schwere Steuerung, aber funny),
- Powerslide (PC - super Grafik, schwer),
- Re-Volt (PC, PS - einfach mal was anderes),
- Star Wars - Episode 1 Racer (PC - eine Grafikpracht und mit 500 durch den engen Felsspalt von Indy),
- NICE 2 (PC - schwer unterschätzt, gute Steuerung),
-  ... .


----------



## Cook2211 (9. November 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ähem, nö:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich dachte eigentlich, es wäre jedem klar, wie diese Aussage gemeint ist.

Und dir das mal zu erklären 

Wenn ich z.B. schreibe, dass ein Defender of the Crown auf dem Amiga eine Grafik hatte, wie aus einem Ritterfilm, dann gehe ich mal davon aus, dass jedem hier vollkommen klar ist, dass der Amiga natürlich nicht in der Lage war in einem Spiel Grafik in Filmqualität auf den Screen zu zaubern. ABER es kam einem damals so vor. Wer 1986 das erst Mal DotC auf dem Amiga sah, dem klappte die Kinnlade herunter, so realistisch mutete die Grafik damals an.
Und genau so meinte ich das auch mit F1 auf der PS1. Als ich 1996 in den Saturn marschierte, um mir die Playstation anzuschauen, lief dort gerade eine Demo von Formel 1 und ich dachte "WOOOOOOOW, das sieht aus wie eine TV Übertragung!!!!" Ich habe sofort meine Bankkarte gezückt und die PS1 gekauft. Natürlich sieht das rückwirkend 25 Jahre später betrachtet nicht aus wie eine TV Übertragung. Aber 1996 kam es einem so vor.


----------



## Olstyle (9. November 2021)

Nachdem sich *CP2077* dem Ende zuneigt hab ich gestern schonmal in *Dico Elysium * rein geschnuppert. Da ist einfach alles in klassischer RPG Mechanik. Würfelcheck ob ich es schaffe eine Krawatte vom Ventilator zu fangen? Natürlich!


----------



## DARPA (10. November 2021)

Ich weiss im Moment überhaupt nicht was ich als nächstes zocken soll 

Hab irgendwie nix konkretes im Kopf worauf ich Bock hätte und auf meiner Steam Liste ist aktuell auch nix wichtiges offen.

Ich glaub in der Situation war ich noch nie.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. November 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich weiss im Moment überhaupt nicht was ich als nächstes zocken soll
> 
> Hab irgendwie nix konkretes im Kopf worauf ich Bock hätte und auf meiner Steam Liste ist aktuell auch nix wichtiges offen.
> 
> Ich glaub in der Situation war ich noch nie.


Kein einziges Spiel mehr auf der Pile of Shame?!


----------



## RavionHD (10. November 2021)

Anno 1800 (9.5/10)

Ich spiele gerade zum Ersten mal Anno, und es macht wirklich verdammt viel Spaß und lässt einem kaum los, habe mittlerweile 22 Stunden hinter mir und gefühlt noch so viel zu tun.
Abgesehen davon sieht es absolut fantastisch aus, ich konnte kaum glauben welch immensen Detailreichtum das Spiel hat selbst wenn man die größte Zoomstufe verwendet.


----------



## DARPA (12. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Kein einziges Spiel mehr auf der Pile of Shame?!


Ach das ist auch alles nur Mist den man ja nicht grundlos vor sich her schiebt.

Ich brauche als Hauptgame immer ein starkes single player game mit ordentlich Story, gerne als Action Adventure.
Und da wäre ich jetzt schon bei der Kategorie Soma angekommen 

Muss heute abend mal nen bisschen Listen scrollen und Inspirationen sammeln.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. November 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ach das ist auch alles nur Mist den man ja nicht grundlos vor sich her schiebt.
> 
> Ich brauche als Hauptgame immer ein starkes single player game mit ordentlich Story, gerne als Action Adventure.
> Und da wäre ich jetzt schon bei der Kategorie Soma angekommen


Witzig, mein Gameverhalten ist ähnlich 

Falls du es noch nicht gespielt hast, empfehle ich dir, und somit wären wir wieder @topic:

*Kena - Bridge of Spirits*

Das Spiel ist einfach nur schön. Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Habe noch nie Screenshots von Games gemacht, war nie der Typ für sowas, aber Kena hat ein paar Momente, die es tatsächlich geschafft haben, mich zum Foto-Machen zu animieren 

Was mir ganz besonders gefällt: Art- und Gameplay-Design haben etwas Minimalistisches und Meditatives. Es sieht auf dem 1. Blick sehr kindlich aus, ist aber irgendwie auch zugleich mysteriös und düster. Soundkulisse und Ambiente sind auch wirklich super und untermalen perfekt die wechselnden Stimmungen. Vor allem diese Flöten haben es mir angetan: Klingt irgendwie nach Native American Music. Die Story scheint auch aus der Mythologie der Ureinwohner Amerikas zu stammen.

Und das Beste: Keine 100 Millionen Nebenaufgaben - sondern straight ein Ziel: Reinige den heiligen Wald vom Verderben!

Mir macht es richtig Spaß. Ember Lab werde ich definitiv im Auge behalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (13. November 2021)

Vorletzte Woche mit Dragon Age Inquisition angefangen (garnicht schlecht!) und gestern mit Horizon 5.


----------



## RavionHD (13. November 2021)

Kena Bridge of Spirits war wirklich toll, eine sehr positive Überraschung.
Und glücklicherweise hat das Spiel auch wirtschaftlichen Erfolg gehabt, mit mehr Budget und Zeit kann das nächste Spiel wirklich was ganz Großes werden.
Würde mich aber wundern wenn das Studio nicht bald aufgekauft wird.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. November 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich brauche als Hauptgame immer ein starkes single player game mit ordentlich Story, gerne als Action Adventure.


Frau Croft hat 13 Folgen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kGH4rAan0tg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


.

Ich bin im letzten level von Teil1, hab gerade den Ober-Oberboßbesiegt mit Seitwärts Springen - Schießen - zur anderen Seite Springen und suche jetzt den Ausgang im explodierenden Atlantis.

Und das zum 10. mal,  mindestens.

Ansonsten gibt es noch den Herrn Jones und den Prinzen von Persien.
Das dauert auch, bis man da alle durch hat.

Und auf der PS 1 läuft der Duke mit allen seinen Teilen.
Hier mal in einer Emulation:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Cook2211 (14. November 2021)

Ich vertreibe mir aktuell die zeit mit verschiedenen Games:

*CoD Vanguard (SX)*

Mittlerweile bin ich "drin". Die Maps sind klasse, was der Grund ist, warum ich  so einige Stündchen mit dem Spiel verbracht habe.


Happy Birthday *Skyrim (SX)*

Schon 10 Jahre her, dass ich Skyrim durchgespielt habe. Was hängengeblieben ist? Eine fantastische Spielwelt, aber auch ganz viel Generisches.
Stellt sich die Frage: Ist Skyrim gut gealtert? Na ja, das Game war 2011 schon in mancherlei Hinsicht veraltet. Zum Beispiel was das undynamische und sperrige Kampfsystem angeht. Oder die wenig intuitive Menüführung. Auch die Charaktermodelle waren bereits zum Release kein Hingucker (mal sehen, welche Mods mir da Verschönerungen bringen).
Glanzpunkt ist die Welt von Skyrim, und die ist auch heute noch atmosphärisch und ansehnlich.

Skyrim hatte ihn den 2010er Jahren ein Problem. 2011 erschienen, ließ bereits vier Jahre später ein gewisser Geralt von Riva Skyrim steinalt aussehen, sowohl grafisch als auch spielerisch (wobei schon TW 2 2011 bessere Charaktermodelle als Skyrim bot). TW3 hingegen kommt auch heute, 6 Jahre nach Release, immer noch äußerst ansehnlich daher.

Bei Openworld Games wird immer gerne über die Ubisoft Formel hergezogen. Aber ganz ehrlich: die Bethesda Formel ist auch nicht besser. Belanglose Stories, stummer Hauptcharakter und riesige Welten, die mit unendlichen generischen Quests gefüllt werden (Minute Men in Fallout 4), veraltete Gameplay Mechaniken, Abermillionen von Sammelobjekten.
Ich bin gespannt, wann Bethesda die eigene Openworld Formel mal renoviert, und vor allem was Technik und Gameplay Mechaniken angeht, mal modernisiert.

Wir haben Winter, es wird kalt und das ist der Grund, warum ich richtig Lust habe auf die atmosphärische Winterwelt von Skyrim. Deswegen werde ich in den kommenden Wochen/Monaten immer mal wieder einen Abstecher nach Himmelsrand machen.


*Lost Judgment (SX)*

Die Detektivstory macht mir immer noch Laune. Ich bin schon gespannt, wie sich der Fall am Ende auflöst.


*Forza Horizon 5 (SX)...*

...schafft es nicht mich dauerhaft bei der Stange zu halten, da es weder einen Karrieremodus, noch die Notwendigkeit gibt, Fahrzeuge, oder Fahrzeugklassen freizuspielen. Denn schon ganz zu Beginn des Spiels ist man der Superstar und erhält die schnellsten Autos. Das drückt meine Motivation erheblich. Das, und die mit hunderten Aufgaben zugeklatschte Map (AC Unity lässt grüßen).
Somit ist FH5 für mich nur was für zwischendurch.


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2021)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Lost Judgment (SX)


Wirklich SX und nicht PS5? Dann besteht ja auch da Hoffnung auf eine PC Version.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. November 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wirklich SX und nicht PS5? Dann besteht ja auch da Hoffnung auf eine PC Version.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. November 2021)

Konnte meine Frau gestern Abend zu *It Takes Two (PC)* überreden. Ihr müsst wissen, dass meine Frau noch nie Games gespielt hat, und dementsprechend war das für mich eine reine Geduldsprobe, aber auch teilweise lustig. Aber das wirklich lustige war, dass es im Spiel selber darum geht, dass ein zerstrittenes Pärchen durch Teamplay wieder zueinander finden soll, und bei uns Frustrationen entstanden sind. Der erste Boss, brach uns dann das Genick

Vielleicht versuchen wir es nächstes Wochenende wieder 😅


----------



## dustyjerk (14. November 2021)

Gerade mit Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice fertig geworden. Echt ein gutes Spiel. Kann ich sehr empfehlen. Vor Allem mit Kopfhörern eine Erfahrung.

Und ich habe mir eben mal die Demo zu Undungeon angeschaut und war doch sehr angetan. Werde mir die Vollversion wohl holen, wenns in ein paar Tagen (18.11.) released wird. Bin nur nicht ganz sicher, ob das Spiel weiterhin so "einfach" bleibt. Ich bin mittlerweile nicht mehr so strapazierfähig, wenns um schwerere Spiele geht - eher so der Typ "Schwierigkeitseinstellung: Leicht" 



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Konnte meine Frau gestern Abend zu *It Takes Two (PC)* überreden. Ihr müsst wissen, dass meine Frau noch nie Games gespielt hat, und dementsprechend war das für mich eine reine Geduldsprobe, aber auch teilweise lustig. Aber das wirklich lustige war, dass es im Spiel selber darum geht, dass ein zerstrittenes Pärchen durch Teamplay wieder zueinander finden soll, und bei uns Frustrationen entstanden sind. Der erste Boss, brach uns dann das Genick
> 
> Vielleicht versuchen wir es nächstes Wochenende wieder 😅



Unbedingt! Ich spiele das auch mit meiner Freundin zusammen und es hat uns wirklich viel Spaß gemacht. Ist auch ein wirklich liebevoll gestaltetes Spiel mit tollen Ideen und sehr vielseitig.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. November 2021)

dustyjerk schrieb:


> Ich bin mittlerweile nicht mehr so strapazierfähig, wenns um schwerere Spiele geht - eher so der Typ "Schwierigkeitseinstellung: Leicht"


Und ich dachte schon, ich wäre der einzige bei dem das so ist


----------



## Solo_Morasso (14. November 2021)

CoD Vanguard


----------



## dustyjerk (14. November 2021)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte schon, ich wäre der einzige bei dem das so ist



Ich will schließlich Spaß dabei haben und nicht mich geißeln xD


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. November 2021)

Eine Herausforderung kann auch Spaß machen - alles Mindsetting


----------



## Rizzard (15. November 2021)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wir haben Winter, es wird kalt und das ist der Grund, warum ich richtig Lust habe auf die atmosphärische Winterwelt von Skyrim. Deswegen werde ich in den kommenden Wochen/Monaten immer mal wieder einen Abstecher nach Himmelsrand machen.



Ich spiele seit Freitag auch die *Skyrim Anniversary Edition*.
Hab mir die Special Edition via Gamepass auf meiner Series S runter geladen, und mir dann das Upgrade für 20€ gekauft.

Ich habe Skyrim damals zum Launch 1x durchgespielt, und schaue nun nach 10 Jahren wieder nach Himmelsrand.
Ich muss sagen das Spiel hat immer noch seinen gewissen Charme.
Das nordische Setting weis mir heute noch zu gefallen. Und wie du schon sagtest, war auch bei mir die aktuelle Jahreszeit der Grund dieses Spiel nochmals anzugehen.

Es macht mir definitiv wieder Spaß, aber ich werde sicherlich die meisten Höhlen bzw Dungeons auslassen. Das war mir damals schon to much.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. November 2021)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Es macht mir definitiv wieder Spaß, aber ich werde sicherlich die meisten Höhlen bzw Dungeons auslassen. Das war mir damals schon to much.


Mir auch. Deswegen werde ich jetzt vornehmlich an der Oberfläche verweilen


----------



## Cook2211 (16. November 2021)

Ja ich weiß, für PC Gamer ist sowas nichts besonderes, aber für Konsolenspieler schon. Microsoft hat mittlerweile unzählige Ur-Xbox und 360 Games dank Abwärtskompatibilität auf One und Series Konsolen lauffähig gemacht. Ausgewählte Titel gibt es auch als One X Enhanced (4k Auflösung) und nun auch teilweise mit 60 Fps (Fps Boost).
*Red Dead Redemption 1, Jade Empire, Star Wars Force Unleashed, TES Oblivion, alle Splinter Cell Teile, alle Gears Teile*, um nur mal ein paar Titel zu nennen. Sie alle erstrahlen dank One X Enhanced in vollkommen neuem Glanz. Jedem One X oder Series Besitzer kann ich nur wärmstens ans Herz legen, sich das mal anzuschauen.

Ich selber habe mir eben 2 Klassiker geladen. Beide 4k@60Fps, beide im Gamepass enthalten:

*Fable III *(fand ich damals super)

*Fallout 3 *(muss ich gaaaaanz dringend nachholen)

In beide habe ich mal reingeschaut. und ich muss wirklich sagen, MS hat da einen absolut großartigen Job gemacht. Die beiden Spiele erreichen eine Qualität, die andere Entwickler/Publisher heute als "Remaster" neu für teures Geld verkaufen.
Als ich in Fallout 3 gerade das erste Mal die Vault verließ und an die Oberfläche kam, habe ich gestaunt, wie gut das Game aussieht.
Ich hoffe, man kann es auf den Screenshots einigermaßen erahnen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kleiner Seitenhieb an diejenigen, die die Umsetzung der GTA Trilogie verbrochen haben:
Ihr solltet ganz dringend bei MS in die Lehre gehen. Dort lernt ihr wie man Klassiker angemessen aufarbeitet.

PS:
In Originalgrösse waren die Screenshots zu groß. Da weigert sich PCGHX diese hochzuladen. Deswegen nur erheblich komprimierte Qualität 
Aber glaubt mir, Fallout 3 sieht wirklich hochglanzpoliert aus.


----------



## Olstyle (16. November 2021)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Jade Empire


Imo DER Kandidat für ein Remake in BioWares Backkatalog.


Cook2211 schrieb:


> *Fallout 3 *(muss ich gaaaaanz dringend nachholen)


F:NV hast du aber gespielt? Ansonsten wäre das mein klarer Favorit aus der Zeit.


Cook2211 schrieb:


> In Originalgrösse waren die Screenshots zu groß. Da weigert sich PCGHX diese hochzuladen. Deswegen nur erheblich komprimierte Qualität


85% JPEG Qualität reicht um UHD Bilder klein genug zu bekommen. Auflösung reduzieren ist eigentlich nicht nötig.

@Topic: Jetzt *Disco Elysium* in "Vollzeit".  Ich bin mir immer noch nicht ganz sicher ob man es ein Adventure mit RPG Mechanik oder ein RPG mit extremer Dialogfixierung nennen sollte.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. November 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> F:NV hast du aber gespielt? Ansonsten wäre das mein klarer Favorit aus der Zeit.


Ja, das hatte ich vor rund 2 Jahren auf dem PC gespielt. Aber trotz Community Patches ist es bei mir immer wieder abgestürzt. Deswegen habe ich es nie zu Ende gespielt.
Auf der Xbox kann man leider nur die Original 360 Version spielen (kein One X Enhanced), und das ist recht unansehnlich.
Vielleicht gibt‘s ja davon auch mal ein Remaster.


----------



## Rolk (16. November 2021)

Fallout 3 ist nicht schlechter als Fallout New Vegas. Die Spiele haben nur klar unterschiedliche Stärken.


----------



## Rizzard (16. November 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Fallout 3 ist nicht schlechter als Fallout New Vegas. Die Spiele haben nur klar unterschiedliche Stärken.


Auch wenn für viele Fallout New Vegas das bessere Fallout ist, war für mich Fallout 3 das bessere Spiel. Zumindest hat´s mir besser gefallen. Ich konnte in NV mit diesem Nevada Setting nicht viel anfangen.


----------



## Rolk (16. November 2021)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Auch wenn für viele Fallout New Vegas das bessere Fallout ist, war für mich Fallout 3 das bessere Spiel. Zumindest hat´s mir besser gefallen. Ich konnte in NV mit diesem Nevada Setting nicht viel anfangen.


New Vegas ist das bessere RPG und hat auch das etwas bessere Balancing. Dafür bietet Teil 3 die schönere Welt die mehr Spaß beim erkunden macht. So jedenfalls mein Eindruck.

Ich müsste Fallout 4 mal wieder aufnehmen und beenden.^^

Edit:
Um etwas zum Topic beizutragen, ich habe gerade meinen 3. Versuch mit Hellblade Senuas Sacrifice gestartet. Bin mal gespannt, ob ich dieses mal bis zum Schluss durchhalte oder wieder anderweitig abgelenkt werde.


----------



## chill_eule (16. November 2021)

Nach über einem Jahr Pause wollte ich mal wieder in Star Trek Online reinschnuppern und den ganzen neuen und _überarbeiteten_ Content mit einem neuen Char erleben...
Dann wohl als Captain der KDF im "Year of Klingon"...

aber...

Heute ist Patchday und die Server sind grad offline


----------



## Cook2211 (17. November 2021)

Gestern ist etwas passiert, womit ich absolut nicht gerechnet habe.
Dienstags abends ist immer Online-Koop-Zockerabend mit meinem ältesten Zockerkumpel. Wir beide haben eine SX, weswegen wir dann vornehmlich Games aus dem Gamepass spielen. Gestern fiel unsere Wahl auf "*It Takes Two*" (The Ascent haben wir durch). Und was soll ich sagen? Es war das erste Mal seit längerer Zeit, dass ich beim Zocken im Allgemeinen absolut die Zeit vergessen habe. Ratzfatz waren unsere 2 gemeinsamen Stunden rum (wir alten Männer müssen ja früh ins Bett ). Dieses Game ist witzig, unterhaltsam, spannend, charmant und mit wahnsinnig viel Liebe zum Detail umgesetzt. Herrlich. Es ist fordernd aber nie unfair und benötigt Geschick und Hirnschmalz. Ein klassisches Jump'n'Run feinster Machart.
Und wer hätte gedacht, dass ich das mal sage: Danke EA für dieses Kleinod.


----------



## Soethi (17. November 2021)

Halo: Infinite und Forza Horizon 5 derzeit. Zwischendurch immer mal wieder Anno 1800, langsam hab ich aber einen Punkt erreicht, wo "mal eben nebenbei" nicht mehr machbar ist


----------



## chill_eule (17. November 2021)

Hab jetzt STO mal angeworfen.
Die lange Pause tat nicht gut, bin aktuell noch komplett überfordert  

Vor allem die Steuerung ist irgendwie... lästig, zumindest habe ich es anders in Erinnerung.

PS: Ich bin aber erstaunt, wie gut sich meine gute, alte RX580 in dem Game noch schlägt.
WQHD und so ziemlich alle Regler auf Anschlag und trotzdem läuft es für meine Bedürfnisse okay ^^


----------



## Cook2211 (25. November 2021)

Ich als alter Angsthase habe mir mal die Demo von *Resident Evil Village (SX) *runtergeladen. Zugegeben, aus meiner Jugendzeit bin ich Stephen King gestählt, aber Buch und Spiel sind halt doch zwei Paar Schuhe. Deswegen bin ich gespannt, ob ich durchhalte  
Und wer weiß. Da das Game überall im Sale ist, kaufe ich es vielleicht sogar wenn mich die Demo überzeugen kann.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. November 2021)

*Resident Evil Village * hat gewonnen und ich habe es im Sale für die Series X gekauft.
Die Atmosphäre eines Spiels bringt mich oftmals dazu es zu spielen, oder es immer wieder zu spielen (z.B. Mafia 2> 40s Flair und fantastischer Soundtrack...schwärm).
Und so ist es auch bei REV. Die Atmosphäre des Games ist grandios  eingefangen und die Grafik ist spitze.
Wäre das Game eine plumpe Aneinanderreihung von  (Splatter)-Schock-Momenten, wäre es nichts für mich gewesen. Aber der Mix aus Action, Grusel und Erkunden macht mir wirklich Spaß. Zudem sind die Bösewichte herrlich schräg.

Nur eines mache ich bei REV nicht. Mit Kopfhörern spielen, denn das ist mir tatsächlich zu gruselig  Wobei auch gerade die Sounduntermalung über Kopfhörer wirklich gelungen ist. Wer also nicht so ein Weichei wie ich ist, sollte unbedingt mit Kopfhörern spielen


----------



## Olstyle (27. November 2021)

*Disco Elysium* nach knapp 30 Stunden relativ erfolgreich abgeschlossen ("nur" 6 zusätzliche Tote, aber den Mörder und eine neue Spezies gefunden ). Für Adventure Fans mit guten bis sehr guten Englischkenntnissen sehr empfehlenswert. Deutscher Text und englischer Ton bei einem Spiel was quasi komplett aus Dialogen besteht (die einzige Gameplaymechanik sind Dialoge mit und ohne Skill-Checks) stelle ich mir nicht ganz so toll vor.
Theoretisch hat es auch hohes Wiederspielpotenzial, ich bin nur extrem schlecht darin mich zu anderen Antworten zu zwingen als sich "natürlich" anfühlt. Einmal kommunistisch/moralistische schizophrener Art-Cop, immer ein Art-Cop  .


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. November 2021)

Hab mich jetzt mal überwunden und für 20 Euro im Sale *Assassins Creed Valhalla *gekauft.

Denke, dass ich für den Preis nicht viel falsch mache. Bin trotzdem mal gespannt, wie es ist. Lädt noch...


----------



## Veriquitas (27. November 2021)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Auch wenn für viele Fallout New Vegas das bessere Fallout ist, war für mich Fallout 3 das bessere Spiel. Zumindest hat´s mir besser gefallen. Ich konnte in NV mit diesem Nevada Setting nicht viel anfangen.


Setting gefällt mir in New Vegas auch nicht so gut, hab es aber erst 10 stunden oder so gespielt angetestet. Fallout 3 hab ich durch und bestimmt mittlerweile mit allen Durchgängen 250 Stunden auf dem Tacho.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (27. November 2021)

Ich bin seit ner guten Woche wieder voll im Trekkie-Fever 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolk (28. November 2021)

Ich bin jetzt auch durch mit *den Gärtnern der Galaxy* (Guardians of the Galaxy) und es hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Wobei man schon sagen muss das Spiel wird zu 90% von Story und den Charakteren und ihren ständigen Kabelleien untereinander getragen. Da sucht man schon mal abseits der Strecke nach Goodies, nur für die Genugtuung einen genervten Kommentar zu ernten, wo man schon wieder hin latscht. Das hat noch selten ein Spiel geschafft und nebenher sieht es auch recht schick aus. Gameplay ist eher zweckdienlich. Rätsel extrem simpel gestrickt und ich habe einen großen Teil des Spieles gebraucht, bis ich in den chaotischen Kämpfen durchgehend wusste was ich da eigentlich mache. Meistens.

An kleinen Macken sind mir negativ aufgefallen: Ich habe bis zum Schluss seltene Einblendungen bekommen ich sollte "E" oder irgend einen Knopf des Sony Controllers drücken. Gespielt wurde aber am PC mit Xbox Controller. Ausgerechnet Star Lord hat in der ansonsten sehr guten deutschen Sprachausgabe ein paar Sätze die deplatziert wirken, als wären sie mehr schlecht als recht nachträglich vertont worden.


----------



## chill_eule (28. November 2021)

Funfact: Zocken bildet  

Mein Lütter wollte mal zugucken, wie Papa die "Bösen Aliens kaputt haut" 

Bin dann zwischendurch mal ins Sol-System geflogen und konnte ihn dann ingame zeigen, wie das Sonnensystem und die Umlaufbahnen der Planeten funktionieren 

Leider kann man in STO nicht zum Mond fliegen, aber man sieht ihn immerhin wenn man zur Erde fliegt.

Tag/Nachtzyklus oder das "Jahr" kann man Kindern aber gut veranschaulichen


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. November 2021)

Hab jetzt paar Stunden mal AC Valhalla gespielt und muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich schon sehr enttäuscht bin. Grafisch sieht es schlechter aus als Odysseus damals, Combat-Gameplay fühlt sich irgendwie unbefriedigend an, das Fokussieren anderer Gegner ist irgendwie chaotisch im Getümmel, sodass Flow und Ästhetik flöten gehen, die Story lässt mich vollkommen kalt und das alles in einer  riesigen Welt, die total generisch aussieht...
Bin noch zu sehr geflasht von Kena, daneben wirkt Valhalla wie blasser Durchschnitt. Es gibt leider kein Aspekt in dem Spiel, den nicht andere Games besser können.

Bereue die 20 Euro...


----------



## Anthropos (29. November 2021)

Habe es vor 2 Monaten erstmals gespielt. Aber nach dem 3.15-Update bin ich nun total auf *Star Citizen* hängen geblieben. 
Sehr steile Lernkurve (auch wg. Hotas-Steuerung) und diverse Bugs (ist halt noch ne Alpha) haben zwar schon für viele Frustmomente gesorgt. Aber im Verbund mit einer coolen Crew macht das Game wirklich Laune. Das Spiel hat tatsächlich das Potential zu einem der besten Spiele aller Zeiten zu werden. Darüber hinaus gefällt mir die Community, die ich bisher als sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit erlebt habe.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. November 2021)

Am Wochenende bin ich ziemlich bei *Resident Evil Village *hängengeblieben und bin jetzt durch. Ich hätte nicht gedacht am Ende des durchwachsenen Gaming Jahres 2021 dann doch nochmal so positiv überrascht zu werden. REV erhält von mir *9/10.*

Dann bin ich nach wie vor mit *Lost Judgement* beschäftigt. Wieder ein sehr interessanter Kriminalfall für die Yagami Detective Agency. Mobbing, Mord, Mafia, Intrigen...Ich bin gespannt in welche Richtung die Ermittlungen am Ende hinauslaufen werden.

Außerdem habe ich mal in die PS Plus Dreingabe *Kingdoms of Amalur Re-Reckoning* reingeschaut. Zwar gibt es "nur" eine PS4 Version des Spiels, diese ist aber recht hübsch anzuschauen und sie läuft auf der PS5 mit 60 Fps. Grundsätzlich mag ich Mittelalter-Fantasy. Von daher könnte das Spiel was für mich sein, so wie es bisher aussieht.


----------



## Veriquitas (30. November 2021)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich mal in die PS Plus Dreingabe *Kingdoms of Amalur Re-Reckoning* reingeschaut. Zwar gibt es "nur" eine PS4 Version des Spiels, diese ist aber recht hübsch anzuschauen und sie läuft auf der PS5 mit 60 Fps. Grundsätzlich mag ich Mittelalter-Fantasy. Von daher könnte das Spiel was für mich sein, so wie es bisher aussieht.



Von der *Kingdoms of Amalur Re-Reckoning* Version dürfte jede gleich sein, würde mich wenn es da Unterschiede gibt. Ansonsten ist das ja richtig miese Arbeit von den Devs.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. November 2021)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Von der *Kingdoms of Amalur Re-Reckoning* Version dürfte jede gleich sein, würde mich wenn es da Unterschiede gibt. Ansonsten ist das ja richtig miese Arbeit von den Devs.


Ich weiß nicht so recht worauf du hinaus möchtest? Es gibt von dem Spiel keine native PS5 Version. Heißt es läuft per Abwärtskompatibilität. Und dabei ist es so, dass Games die durch die Abwärtskompatibilität auf den New Gen Konsolen spielbar sind unter Umständen mit mehr Fps laufen. Thema Fps Boost.
Ob Kingdoms of Amalur auch auf den Last Gen Konsolen mit 60 Fps läuft, kann ich aber leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Veriquitas (30. November 2021)

Ah ok ja hätte ja sein können das es verschiedene gibt und das diese dann total unterschiedlich sind, so klang es jedenfalls.

Die letzten Tage mal wieder nen bischen Wow Burning Crusade Classic gezockt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. November 2021)

*Mortal Shell (PC/Game Pass)*

Die düstere Atmosphäre ist gut, schafft aber nicht die meisterhafte Magie des Vorbilds einzufangen. Aber kein Soulslike hat es je geschafft auch nur in die Nähe eines wahren Soulsborne zu kommen.


----------



## Rolk (30. November 2021)

Mit *Tails of Iron* bin ich jetzt auch durch. Ich knabbere nur noch am letzten optionalen Bossgegner. Wortspiel nicht beabsichtigt.^^
Tails of Iron ist ein 2D Soulslike/Metroidvania das etwas aus der Art schlägt. Man bewegt sich in einer relativ übersichtlichen hübsch gestalteten Welt mit viel Backtracking. Im Prinzip wird man durch Missionen von Kampfarena zu Arena geschickt, in denen man mehrere Wellen an Gegnern besiegen und/oder einen Boss legen muss und vorher auch nicht mehr heraus kommt. Die Gegner denen man auf der normalen Wegstrecke begegnet kann man fast als Tutorial ansehen. Tails of Iron hat mir gut gefallen, obwohl das nicht gerade mein Main-Genre ist. Kleinere Mankos: Zwischendurch hatte das Spiel ein paar kleine Tiefen, weil das Backtracking etwas zu aufgesetzt wirkte, um Spielzeit zu schinden, oder die Bosskämpfe in so dichter Abfolge kamen das es mir fast zu anstrengend wurde.


----------



## RyzA (2. Dezember 2021)

Mortal Kombat 11 Ultimate auf der PS4. Das fetzt richtig. 
Allerdings ist es schon lange her wo ich das zu letzte gespielt hatte.
Ich hatte das damals für SNES und PS1.
Teil X habe auch auf Steam aber nicht gespielt. Auf der Konsole machen mir solche Spiele mehr Spaß.
Damals gab es deutlich weniger Kombos, Spezialattacken und Finishmoves.
Ich habe mir erstmal ne Seite rausgesucht mit allen Tastenkombis für jeden einzelnen Kämpfer und drucke mir die Listen aus.


----------



## Krolgosh (3. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe mir erstmal ne Seite rausgesucht mit allen Tastenkombis für jeden einzelnen Kämpfer und drucke mir die Listen aus.


Das ist doch mal richtig schön Oldschool.  Wie damals mit den Cheatlisten die man sich ausgedruckt hat..


----------



## RyzA (3. Dezember 2021)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal richtig schön Oldschool.  Wie damals mit den Cheatlisten die man sich ausgedruckt hat..


Was anderes bleibt mir gar nicht übrig. Weil merken kann ich mir das alles nicht.


----------



## Micha0208 (8. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe mir, endlich, mal ein PC-Lenkrad gegönnt. Es wurde das Thrustmaster T248 (das neueste aus dem PCGH-Test...)
Nach Eingewöhnung bin ich jetzt total geflasht von Renn-Simulationen...

Am besten gefallen mir (mit Lenkrad):
1.) Assetto Corsa Competizione
2.) Assetto Corsa
3.) Projekt Cars 2
4.) Projekt Cars
5.) Dirt Rally 2.0

Nach über 25 Jahren Gamepad und Tastatur-Steuerung war der Umstieg natürlich schwierig .
Ich kann es trotzdem nur jedem empfehlen, denn Renn-Sim`s machen jetzt soviel mehr spaß


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Dezember 2021)

Aktuell irgendwie mal wieder Lust auf Wikinger gehabt und was passt da mehr als mal wieder eine Partie "Total War: Thrones of Britannia", das ja genau vor diesen Setting in Britannien spielt und dort Schlachten mit dem Wikingerkönigreich von Northumbrien zu schlagen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was anderes bleibt mir gar nicht übrig. Weil merken kann ich mir das alles nicht.


Ich nutze mein Handy dann. Ist auch umweltfreundlicher


----------



## chill_eule (10. Dezember 2021)

Romulanische Warbirds sind einfach die geilsten.
Vor allem wenn sie mit Borg-Technologie vermischt sind 

Mein neues Baby a.k.a. fliegende Festung 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Dezember 2021)

Batjet


----------



## Krolgosh (10. Dezember 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aktuell irgendwie mal wieder Lust auf Wikinger gehabt und was passt da mehr als mal wieder eine Partie "Total War: Thrones of Britannia", das ja genau vor diesen Setting in Britannien spielt und dort Schlachten mit dem Wikingerkönigreich von Northumbrien zu schlagen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jetzt hast mich wieder auf was gebracht


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Dezember 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Romulanische Warbirds sind einfach die geilsten.
> Vor allem wenn sie mit Borg-Technologie vermischt sind
> 
> Mein neues Baby a.k.a. fliegende Festung



Wie Pille schon sagte, diesen schlitzohrigen, grünblütigen Typen kann man nicht trauen Jim!  

Und das tollste Schiff in STO bleibt immer noch die temporale Mobius Klasse:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (10. Dezember 2021)

Sieht auch nett aus 

Zockst du noch aktiv @Nightslaver ?


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Dezember 2021)

Halo Infinite 

Prolog war gut, bin mal auf die Open World gespannt. Die Zwischensequenzen sind auch super inszeniert, ob die das, das ganze Spiel durchziehen? 

Ansonsten ist es sehr Doom light. Mehr Splatter und Gore hätte dem Spiel nicht geschadet, finde ich.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Dezember 2021)

Chorus. Ist echt ganz nett gemacht, die Vertonung und die Videosequenzen sind ziemlich gut, die allgemeine Story ist jetzt nicht weltbewegend innovativ (klassische Redemption-Story halt), aber gibt einen ausreichenden Rahmen ab. Spannend ist die Kiste mit der Ritus-Energie/dem Äther, quasi gleichzeitig verwissenschaftlichte wie religiös verbrämte "Magie" in einem Sci-Fi-Setting, wodurch das ganze noch einen etwas düster-mystischen Touch kriegt.

Ist kein Tripple-A-Titel, aber soweit gefällt es mir ganz gut.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Dezember 2021)

Ich als absoluter Halo-Muffel bin tatsächlich schwer beschäftigt (und angetan) von Infinite. Die Neuausrichtung hin zu Openworld tut der Reihe mMn gut. Dazu so einige Gegner die einen doch recht fordern, hübsche Grafik, knackiger Sound mit guter Musikuntermalung. Von daher, Daumen hoch


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Dezember 2021)

Und neben Chorus habe ich mal mit den Tutorials von DCS angefangen. Also den Motor der TF-51 kann ich schonmal stabil anschmeissen!


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Dezember 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Zockst du noch aktiv @Nightslaver ?


Naja, jaein...
STO spiel ich nur noch äußerst sporadisch mal.

Meist so alle 1-2 Jahre schau ich mal wieder für 1-3 Monate rein, spiele die neuen Storymissionen durch und dann reicht es auch wieder für längere Zeit, weil das "Engame" in STO halt im Grunde nicht mehr ist als monotones daily Markenfarmen in Missionen...
Ist halt auch für mich die größte Schwäche an STO, es fehlt einfach richtiger Endgame Content für Gruppen, um da regelmäßiger motiviert reinzuschauen...


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Dezember 2021)

*Terminator: Resistance (PC)*

Wirklich nur was für Fans der Franchise und selbst dann mit einem Auge geschlossen. Die Grafik ist ja mal sowas von Asbach. Seltsamerweise spiele ich es trotzdem irgendwie gerne. Aber man muss dem Spiel auch zu Gute halten, dass die 80er Atmosphäre gut transportiert wird. Story und Rest wirkt trotzdem noch nach sehr trashigem B-Movie. Was irgendwie auch witzig ist, da Terminator selber nie B-Movie Charakter hatte.

Ansonsten weiterhin Halo: Infinite.
Ich muss sagen, dass das Spiel ganz schön knackigen Schwierigkeitsgrad hat, selbst auf normal. Manche Stellen erscheinen mir aber auch hart unfair.


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Dezember 2021)

*Call of Juarez - Gunslinger*

Ego-Shooter-Western im Cell-Shading-Look mit klassischem Schlauchlevel-Design.

Hat Steam vor geraumer Zeit mal als Freebie verschenkt. Hatte bis dato nur nebenher was von dem Spiel mitbekommen. Muss sagen, dass ich sehr positiv überrascht bin. Das Spiel ist eine kleine Perle. Allein Tonkulisse und das Story-Telling des Sprechers ist erste Sahne. Wer Western mag und gerne Ego-Shooter spielt, wird das Game lieben!


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Dezember 2021)

Im Zuge eines Crossovers sind sowohl für das mittlerweile 3 Jahre alte *AC Odyssey *als auch für *AC Valhalla *neue DLC erschienen. Beide sind entsprechend inhaltlich miteinander verwoben.
Zwar gibt es weder grafisch/optisch noch spielerisch irgendetwas Neues zu berichten, aber für Fans der Serie (wie mich) ist es natürlich willkommen, dass beide Games mit neuen Inhalten erweitert werden.
Mit dem DLC von Odyssey bin ich durch. Nichts Bahnbrechendes, aber Kassandras Lebensgeschichte wird damit ein letztes Puzzleteilchen hinzugefügt.
Nun geht’s weiter mit Valhalla und der Isle of Skye.


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Dezember 2021)

*The Gunk (Game Pass - PC)*

Ein kurzes und recht interessantes 3rd Person Indiespiel mit einer Schlauch-OpenWorld.
Die Story: Zwei arme Weltraum-Plünderinnen erkunden Planet zu Planet nach Rohstoffen, um über die Runden zu kommen. Bis sie auf einen Planeten gelandet sind, der aus einer seltsamen schlammbedeckten Ödnis besteht.
Gameplay ähnelt bisschen Luigis Mansion, nur dass man hier den Schlamm (Gunk), an Stelle von Gespenster einsaugen muss. Durch das Einsaugen des Gunks erblüht die Natur, wodurch sich neue Wege öffnen und Erdbodenschätze frei werden, die man braucht, um das eigene Equipment up-zu-graden. Spaßiges Spielprinzip mit schöner Story.


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Dezember 2021)

*The Guardians of the Galaxy (Steam)*

Inszenierung, Story, Dialoge und Grafik sind 1A!

Gameplay dagegen ist ein großer Rückschritt zu Avengers. Dabei war an Avengers alles andere miserabel, während die Kämpfe schon spaßig waren. Bei GotG ist es lediglich unübersichtlich, chaotisch und dadurch auch irgendwie stressig. Diese Teambesprechungen mitten im Kampf sind mMn fehl am Platz und total cringe. Dazu kommt, dass im Nahkampf jegliche Wucht fehlt. Ich verstehe zwar, dass Starlord kein Thor ist, aber bisschen mehr Dampf hinter den Schlägen wäre nicht verkehrt gewesen.
Na ja, genug gemeckert. Dafür ist der Rest wirklich so gut gemacht, dass es schafft, dass ich über die Gameplay-Schwächen hinwegsehen kann.


----------



## Micha0208 (26. Dezember 2021)

@AzRa-eL : The Darkest Tales???

Gibt es da zwei Spiele mit dem Namen? Denn ich finde auf Steam diesen Titel nur unveröffentlicht (irgendwann 2022) 

Weil das Spiel hört sich schon sehr interessant an 

Gruß,
Micha


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Dezember 2021)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> @AzRa-eL : The Darkest Tales???
> 
> Gibt es da zwei Spiele mit dem Namen? Denn ich finde auf Steam diesen Titel nur unveröffentlicht (irgendwann 2022)
> 
> ...


Doch, das ist es. Hab erst gedacht, dass es das ganze Spiel ist. Dafür gab (oder gibt es?) eine Demo mit einigen Abschnitten. 









						The Darkest Tales on Steam
					

When a nightmare creeps into reality, the only ones that can help are those whose magical powers we’ve believed in since childhood. A brave teddy bear heads to the far side of “happily ever after” to rescue his owner, Alicia.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Micha0208 (26. Dezember 2021)

@AzRa-eL: Super, danke Dir 

Habe jetzt auch die Demo runterladen können


----------



## AzRa-eL (31. Dezember 2021)

*Prey (Epic Store - PC)*

Das Spiel hat Epic letzte Woche verschenkt. Muss sagen, dass mir das Spiel sehr gefällt. Die vielen Einflüsse aus Sci-Fi-Horrorfilmen tun dem Spiel sehr gut. Die Atmosphäre ist trotz leichtem Comiclook dank bedrohlicher Soundkulisse dichter als erwartet. Schon einige Jumpscares wegen den Mimics erlitten^^

Game ist auch schwerer als erwartet, besonders die ersten Stunden erfordern bisschen Taktik und Skills, da man noch keine Schießeisen hat, und deshalb halt nicht wie Rambo durch das Raumschiff rennen kann. Was mir sehr gefällt, ist dass Erkunden belohnt wird und tatsächlich eine Progression dadurch feststellbar ist.


----------



## Blackout27 (31. Dezember 2021)

Heute mal kurz in Metro Exodus reingeschaut. 

Ersteindruck ist sehr sehr gut. Freu mich drauf  Natürlich mit Raytracing ^^


----------



## PCGH_Dave (31. Dezember 2021)

Durch den Epic-Deal spiele ich nun schon seit vielen Stunden Salt & Sancuary. Ich habe mir das als Dark-Souls-Fan schon mal angesehen, damals aber refunded, weil ich es mir ganz anders vorgestellt habe. Jetzt, nach all den Jahren, habe ich festgestellt, dass es quasi "Dark Souls in 2D" ist. Allerdings hat das Spiel deutliche Schwächen, da es sich zu sehr an der Vorlage orientiert. Dazu gehört vor allem, dass es keine Karte gibt. Bei Dark Souls ist das kein Problem, aber in einem 2D-Plattformer schon! Ich frage mich permanent, "wo war das jetzt oder dies?", was einfach nervig ist, vor allem, weil man nicht an jedem Leuchfeuer reisen kann. Das Balancing hat auch Schwächen, Gegner reichen von "One Hit" zu "hält mich bei Laune, bis alle Heiltränke futsch sind". Aber insgesamt ist es spannend. Hinter jeder Ecke verbirgt sich ein Geheimnis, ganz wie im Vorbild. Ich bezweifle allerdings, dass ich es durchspiele.


----------



## AzRa-eL (31. Dezember 2021)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Durch den Epic-Deal spiele ich nun schon seit vielen Stunden Salt & Sancuary. Ich habe mir das als Dark-Souls-Fan schon mal angesehen, damals aber refunded, weil ich es mir ganz anders vorgestellt habe. Jetzt, nach all den Jahren, habe ich festgestellt, dass es quasi "Dark Souls in 2D" ist. Allerdings hat das Spiel deutliche Schwächen, da es sich zu sehr an der Vorlage orientiert. Dazu gehört vor allem, dass es keine Karte gibt. Bei Dark Souls ist das kein Problem, aber in einem 2D-Plattformer schon! Ich frage mich permanent, "wo war das jetzt oder dies?", was einfach nervig ist, vor allem, weil man nicht an jedem Leuchfeuer reisen kann. Das Balancing hat auch Schwächen, Gegner reichen von "One Hit" zu "hält mich bei Laune, bis alle Heiltränke futsch sind". Aber insgesamt ist es spannend. Hinter jeder Ecke verbirgt sich ein Geheimnis, ganz wie im Vorbild. Ich bezweifle allerdings, dass ich es durchspiele.


Hab es damals auch mal für Steam gekauft und in 2 Stunden refunded. War auch überrascht, dass es tatsächlich nahezu 1 zu 1 Dark Souls in 2D ist. Fand es dann aber auch wegen der Desorientierung und Unbalancing der Gegner zu frustrierend.
Werde es aber auch noch mal bei Epic versuchen.


----------



## Rolk (1. Januar 2022)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Das Balancing hat auch Schwächen, Gegner reichen von "One Hit" zu "hält mich bei Laune, bis alle Heiltränke futsch sind".


Das kann auch an Resistenzen und den von dir verursachten Schadensarten liegen. Da kann ein Blick in die Wiki helfen, damit man jeweils eine Waffe im Schnellzugriff hat die slash und strike Schaden macht. 
Ich hatte mich schnell auf Großschwert und Großhammer festgelegt.


----------



## RavionHD (1. Januar 2022)

Prey ist für mich eines der besten Spiele der letzten Jahre und vollkommen unterbewertet, auch SOMA falls das jemand nicht gespielt hat!


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Januar 2022)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Prey ist für mich eines der besten Spiele der letzten Jahre und vollkommen unterbewertet, auch SOMA falls das jemand nicht gespielt hat!


Da muss ich dir zustimmen. Ich bin mit einer sehr geringen Erwartungshaltung dran gegangen, weil ich da eh so meine kleinen Problemchen mit Arkane Spielen habe und würde wirklich mehr als positiv überrascht. Das Spiel ist in jeglicher Hinsicht rund - Story, Setting, Atmosphäre, Gameplay, Schwierigkeitsgrad und Gegner sind wirklich sehr gut ineinander abgestimmt.

Wie findest du Deathloop im Vergleich?


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Januar 2022)

Heute ein zweiter Durchlauf Oceanwork weil nicht so viel Zeit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (1. Januar 2022)

ETS 2 und CIV VI im Wechsel.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (1. Januar 2022)

Salt & Sancuary habe ich nun an den Nagel gehängt. Mir hat es Spaß gemacht, noch einmal von neuem zu beginnen, mit anderer Klasse und Fähigkeiten. Da hat sich dann endgültig gezeigt, dass das Spiel nicht zu Ende gedacht ist. Bestimmte Waffen sind sehr viel stärker als andere, ein Großschwert beispielsweise erreicht Gegner, an die ich mit einer Keule oder einem Hammer gar nicht herankomme. Auf Bogen oder Schusswaffen bin ich dann nicht geskillt, da ich keine Punkte in diese Richtung des Baumes verschwenden möchte. Manche Bosse sind mit kleineren Waffen so nur sehr schwer oder gar nicht zu besiegen. Weiterhin fehlen mir Schlupflöcher, wie in Dark Souls 1, wo man durch geschickte Kartenkenntnisse schon zu Beginn an Orte gelangen konnte, wo man eigentlich noch nichts zu suchen hat. S&S ist da sehr linear und bestraft Erkundung mit so starken Gegnern, Tod und fehlenden Statuen für das Heiligtum, dass ich immer wieder gezwungen bin zum Start zurückzukehren und das Spiel in der "richtigen" Reihenfolge zu spielen, und sei es nur, um endlich mal zum Schmied zu kommen, damit meine Waffe etwas mehr Schaden anrichtet. 

Kennt ihr noch andere, ähnliche Spiele? Auf meiner Wunschliste stehen derzeit noch Blasphemous und Ender Lilies. An Hollow Knight habe ich mir schon erfolgreich die Zähne ausgebissen, grandios! Dead Cells habe ich mir bereits angesehen, das hat mir nicht gefallen. An Noita bin ich auch gerade dran, aber das ist nicht das gleiche.


----------



## RavionHD (1. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir zustimmen. Ich bin mit einer sehr geringen Erwartungshaltung dran gegangen, weil ich da eh so meine kleinen Problemchen mit Arkane Spielen habe und würde wirklich mehr als positiv überrascht. Das Spiel ist in jeglicher Hinsicht rund - Story, Setting, Atmosphäre, Gameplay, Schwierigkeitsgrad und Gegner sind wirklich sehr gut ineinander abgestimmt.
> 
> Wie findest du Deathloop im Vergleich?


Prey ist echt klasse, gerade in punkto Story/Atmosphäre.
Deathloop war leider eine Enttäuschung, ich habe es nicht ganz fertig gespielt, aber das ständige Backtracing und die aus meiner Sicht unmotivierende Geschichte war dann doch zu wenig für mich.
Vielleicht spiele ich mal weiter bzw fange es neu an.


----------



## Rolk (1. Januar 2022)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Kennt ihr noch andere, ähnliche Spiele? Auf meiner Wunschliste stehen derzeit noch Blasphemous und Ender Lilies. An Hollow Knight habe ich mir schon erfolgreich die Zähne ausgebissen, grandios! Dead Cells habe ich mir bereits angesehen, das hat mir nicht gefallen. An Noita bin ich auch gerade dran, aber das ist nicht das gleiche.



Tails of Iron, Grime, Vigil: The Longest Night, Forged in Shadow Torch, oder in ein paar Monaten Salt and Sacrifice? Selbst durchgespielt habe ich bisher aber nur Tails of Iron und Salt and Sanctuary.


----------



## Ripcord (1. Januar 2022)

Bis eben mit massig Vorfreude Dead Space 3 angespielt. In den letzten Tagen Teil 1 in 12 & danach Teil 2 in 10 Stunden durchgespielt. Lass mir in solchen Games gerne Zeit und genieße die Atmosphäre. Zum Release hat mich die Serie nie interessiert, die negative Kritik des letzten Ablegers in Foren blieb aber bis heute in Erinnerung. Zu wenig Horror und zu viel Action.

Aber warum Teil 3 nur bis eben? An sich war es ganz gut. Die Optik hat gefallen, die neuen Mutanten sind endlich mal etwas schneller und der Stress damit höher.

Was mich jetzt aber dazu gebracht es zu löschen hat waren 2 Dinge.

Erstens, das komplett neue System für den Shop, Waffenherstellung und Upgrades mit verschiedenen Rohstoffen. Das hat mich einfach nur noch genervt und die Steuerung mit dem Controller in den Menüs hatte auch seine nervigen Macken. Absolut unverständlich warum das bisher bestehende System mit den Energieknoten über den Haufen geworden wurde.

Und zweitens dieses total unnötige Deckungssystem. Für Multiplayer mag das ja noch sinnvoll sein aber gegen Mutanten im Storymodus? Das passte da in etwa so gut rein wie ein Nagel in einen Autoreifen.  Schade eigentlich, vor allem die viel kritisierte Action fand ich gar nicht mal so schlecht. Bin jetzt aber bei Kapitel 4 raus.

Gezockt wurde auf der Series X. Im Gamepass sind alle 3 Teile kostenlos, Teil 2 ist aber komischerweise nicht direkt im Gamepass zu finden, sondern für lau im Store. Teil 2 & 3 bekamen sogar den FPS Boost für 60 FPS. Teil 1 leider nicht.


----------



## RyzA (1. Januar 2022)

Irgendwie konnte ich mich noch nicht zum zocken aufraffen.
Aber werde bald "Thimbleweed Park" und "Dungeons 3" in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Irgendwie konnte ich mich noch nicht zum zocken aufraffen.


Du spielst allgemein sehr selten, hattest du mal irgendwo erwähnt, glaube ich. Aus dem Hobby "rausgewachsen", keine Zeit oder woran liegt es?


----------



## RyzA (1. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Du spielst allgemein sehr selten, hattest du mal irgendwo erwähnt, glaube ich. Aus dem Hobby "rausgewachsen", keine Zeit oder woran liegt es?


Zeit habe ich. Aber die "Überwindung" ein Spiel zu starten... weiß nicht... da fehlt manchmal dann der letzte Funke Motivation.
Von Anfang 2021 bis im Sommer hatte ich PoE gezockt. Täglich. Dann, nachdem wieder eine neue Liga mit blöden Nerfs gestartet wurde, die Motivation verloren. Seitdem nicht mehr gespielt.
Mal gucken... vielleicht klappt es ja Morgen. 
Wenn mich ein Spiel packt  bin ich schnell wieder voll dabei.

Edit: Achso... "Mortal Kombat 11" hatte ich kürzlich noch ein wenig auf der PS4 gezockt.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (1. Januar 2022)

Resident Evil Village, das Spiel ist geil


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Januar 2022)

*Halo Infinite Kampagne (SX)*

Vor genau 5 Jahren habe ich das erst Mal überhaupt Halo gespielt. Bis heute hatte ich keinen einzigen Teil der Serie ganz durchgespielt, weil sie alle mich nach einiger Zeit angeödet hatten. Bei Infinite war das anders, denn das habe ich soeben durchgespielt und hatte tatsächlich meinen Spaß.

Der "Umzug" in eine Openworld hat dem Game mMn gut getan. Und die Kämpfe haben nicht zuletzt aufgrund des Greifhakens und den damit einhergehenden Möglichkeiten viel Spaß gemacht. 
Die Grafik ist ansehnlich und die Framerate konstant. 
Auch gut gefallen hat mir der Soundmix. Die Musikuntermalung ist mMn richtig gut. Die Soundeffekte kommen in den entscheidenden Momenten mit Nachdruck daher. 

Gleichzeitig habe ich aber auch eine lange Liste an Negativpunkten.
Das Gunplay fühlt sich für meinen Geschmack nicht wuchtig genug an. Man hat oftmals das Gefühl mit Spielzeugpistolen zu schießen.
Die Steuerung von vierrädrigen Fahrzeugen ist katastrophal wie eh und je. Ich frage mich, wann man das endlich mal zeitgemäß verbessert?
Die Openworld ist nach einiger Zeit vor allem eines: Laaaangweilig. Es gibt keinerlei optische Abwechslung, nichts zu entdecken und keinerlei interessante Nebenaufgaben sondern nur nur belanglosen generischen Openworld Füllstsoff.   Das Game lebt einzig von der Hauptstory und den knackigen Gunfights.
Auch die Innenabschnitte durch die man sich im Laufe der Story ballert, gleichen sich wie ein Ei dem anderen. Es macht sich was das angeht eine gewisse Tristesse breit.
Und wer dachte, dass diese 1st Party Produktion einen Hauch Next Gen versprüht, sieht sich getäuscht. Infinite ist auch (oder sogar) auf der SX zu 100% ein Last Gen Spiel. Man hat sich nicht mal die Mühe gemacht, die Grafik für die New Gen Konsolen ordentlich zu pimpen. Stattdessen gibt es One X Grafikqualität.
Und ganz ehrlich: Ladebildschirme beim Wechseln von Spielabschnitten möchte ich in Zeiten von ultraschnellen SSDs auf den New Gen Konsolen bei 1st Party Produktionen nun wirklich nicht mehr sehen. Es gibt etliche Openworld Games, die das sogar auf den Last Gen Konsolen schon besser gemacht haben.

Wie ich bereits sagte, hatte ich wirklich meinen Spaß mit Infinite, und das ist natürlich die Hauptsache. Und dennoch wurde viel, viel Potenzial verschenkt, was sehr schade ist.
Somit ist Halo für mich ein gutes, aber bei weitem kein überragendes Spiel.


----------



## DARPA (2. Januar 2022)

*Sherlock Holmes - Chapter One*

Nach Devils Daughter der 2. Teil der Serie den ich zocke. Läuft erstmal sehr smooth und crispy.
Die Ermittlungen sind straight forward und nicht sehr anspruchsvoll, aber zum Teil muss man eigene Schlüsse ziehen (mehrere Verdächtige, wer ist der Täter).
Neben der Hauptstory kann man auch von der Polizei Aufträge annehmen und Verbrechen aufklären.
Gut gemacht ist, dass man ne frei begehbare Stadt hat und Ziele nicht einfach auf der Map markiert sind. Sondern man bekommt Hinweise und muss die Orte selber finden.
Bin noch am Anfang aber im Tutorial gab es auch "Baller" Passagen bzw musste man Gegner/Kriminelle festnehmen. Das wird also später im Game auch noch kommen.


*Paradise Lost*

Mein aktuelles Side Game. Man erforscht einen alten Nazi Bunker.
Unterm Strich ein Walking Simulator. Aber genau das setzt das Game so gut um. Die Atmosphäre ist toll bei ganz netter Grafik.
Der Bunker ist recht speziell und es ist spannend mehr von dessen Geschichte zu erfahren. Dies macht man z.B. durch lesen von Dokumenten, aber nicht nur. Es gibt auch Interaktion.
Der Schauplatz ist recht authentisch umgesetzt inkl. NS-Symbolik, NSDAP-Poster usw.
Zum ausklingen und entdecken.


*RiMS Racing*

Motorrad Schrauber Nerd Game. Wenig Moppeds, viele Teile. Hier muss man noch selber schrauben.
Ganz hübsche Grafik, Fahrphysik nicht so smooth wie in einem Ride 3 aber ich komme ganz gut mit klar.
Aber für das gebotene zu teuer, auch wenn man die DLCs berücksichtigt. Nur ein paar wenige Baller Bikes, also alles die gleiche Kategorie. Streckenumfang okish. Dank Steam Sale noch akzeptabel. Habs eigentlich nur wegen der Schrauberei geholt ^^


next to the list: 
Guardians of the Galaxy.....


----------



## Painkiller (2. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> *Prey (Epic Store - PC)*
> 
> Das Spiel hat Epic letzte Woche verschenkt. Muss sagen, dass mir das Spiel sehr gefällt. Die vielen Einflüsse aus Sci-Fi-Horrorfilmen tun dem Spiel sehr gut. Die Atmosphäre ist trotz leichtem Comiclook dank bedrohlicher Soundkulisse dichter als erwartet. Schon einige Jumpscares wegen den Mimics erlitten^^
> 
> Game ist auch schwerer als erwartet, besonders die ersten Stunden erfordern bisschen Taktik und Skills, da man noch keine Schießeisen hat, und deshalb halt nicht wie Rambo durch das Raumschiff rennen kann. Was mir sehr gefällt, ist dass Erkunden belohnt wird und tatsächlich eine Progression dadurch feststellbar ist.


Der Mooncrash DLC von Prey ist auch sehr empfehlenswert!  









						Prey: Mooncrash - Test: Fünf Fremde auf dem Mond
					

Das beste DLC / Add-on der letzten ... sagen wir mal zehn Jahre in einem Singleplayer-Game? Bis vor kurzem hätte i…




					www.eurogamer.de


----------



## Blackout27 (2. Januar 2022)

*Cyberpunk 2077* 

"Die Konzertratte -  
Ließ den Bericht auf dem Terminal" 

Weiter bin ich nicht gekommen (ca. 30min). Die Quest ging dann nämlich nicht weiter 

Bin fast verzweifelt und habe mir ein Lets Play angeschaut. 

Lust ist daher wieder bei 0 und ich warte auf den großen Patch im Q1 2022...


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Januar 2022)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> *Cyberpunk 2077*
> 
> "Die Konzertratte -
> Ließ den Bericht auf dem Terminal"
> ...


Einfach nur unglaublich so ein Zustand noch nach über ein Jahr nach Release...

Auf welchem System hast du es gespielt?


----------



## Blackout27 (3. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Einfach nur unglaublich so ein Zustand noch nach über ein Jahr nach Release...
> 
> Auf welchem System hast du es gespielt?



PC Version (Epic Store) auf dem aktuellen Stand. Habe einen früheren Spielstand dann benutzt und nochmal einen Anlauf gewagt. Beim zweiten Mal ging die Quest dann weiter.  

Werde aber trotzdem auf einen Patch warten.

Wollte es eigentlich nur mal antesten und schauen wie es jetzt auf der RTX3060 samt RT und DLSS läuft. 

Naja Lust ist verflogen, ab Dienstag nehme ich mir erstmal Metro Exodus vor


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Januar 2022)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> PC Version (Epic Store) auf dem aktuellen Stand. Habe einen früheren Spielstand dann benutzt und nochmal einen Anlauf gewagt. Beim zweiten Mal ging die Quest dann weiter.
> 
> Werde aber trotzdem auf einen Patch warten.
> 
> ...


Ich hab ehrlich gesagt, CP2077 nur kurz nach Release gespielt und dann weggelegt. Schon heftig, dass es anscheinend noch so buggy ist und noch krasser, dass unter nahezu jedem Artikel manche Leute verteidigend meinen, es wäre nur ein Hate Train, den die Leute fahren, wenn sie sich über CP2077 beschweren...


----------



## Blackout27 (3. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich hab ehrlich gesagt, CP2077 nur kurz nach Release gespielt und dann weggelegt. Schon heftig, dass es anscheinend noch so buggy ist und noch krasser, dass unter nahezu jedem Artikel manche Leute verteidigend meinen, es wäre nur ein Hate Train, den die Leute fahren, wenn sie sich über CP2077 beschweren...



Vielleicht hatte ich nur Pech? 
Vielleicht ist das Spiel aber auch einfach noch nicht soweit wie viele es sich wünschen und erwarten. 

Die Atmosphäre ist toll aber auch jetzt beim kurzen weiterspielen wirkt es einfach noch genau so unrund wie bei mir zu Release. Fairerweise dieses mal ohne Glitches und Dank RTX deutlich flüssiger. 

Hoffe der große Patch kommt bald und hebt das Spiel auf ein neues Niveau  

P.S. Die Pop ins sind mir beim Benchen damals gar nicht so krass aufgefallen. Wirkt nach der Matrix Demo und co ziemlich altbacken 😅


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Januar 2022)

Am Wochenende hatte ich auch *Lost Judgement *durchbekommen.
Star der "Judgement"-Spiele sind letztlich immer eine wendungsreiche Kriminalstory und die sympathischen Charaktere rund um Detective Yagami.
Davon abgesehen basieren die Games zu 100%  auf den Yakuza Games. Das betrifft die Openworld "Städte", die 1:1 aus den Yakuza Games übernommen wurden, genau so, wie die gepflegten Keilereien. Denn in den Städten laufen immer wieder Gruppen von Schergen herum, die dem Spieler eins auf die Mütze geben wollen.
Die Story von Lost Judgement ist grandios erzählt und inszeniert. Und auch die Charaktere sind mir mittlerweile echt ans Herz gewachsen. Nur hat das Recycling der Schauplätze und von Gameplay Elementen mittlerweile bei mit für arge Ermüdungserscheinungen gesorgt. Im Sommer 2020 hatte ich den ersten Teil "Judgement" durchgespielt, im Januar/Februar '21 "Yakuza: Like A Dragon". Das hat jetzt bei Lost Judgement dazu geführt, dass ich so gar keine Lust mehr hatte irgendwelche Straßenschlägereien zu machen oder die Städte zu erkunden. Deswegen hatte ich mich mit Lost Judgement sehr schwer getan. Schlussendlich habe ich nur die Storymissonen gespielt und alles andere möglichst außen vor gelassen.
Für die Story gibt es von mir glatte *10/10*. Der Rest kommt aber nur noch auf gnädige *6/10 *wegen des exzessiven und uninspirierten Recyclings.


----------



## Ripcord (4. Januar 2022)

Nun doch Dead Space 3 durchgespielt. Man hat sich das langgezogen. Etwa wie Teil 1 und 2 zusammen. Fand es aber gut.  Ein gelungener Abschluss.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Januar 2022)

Ripcord schrieb:


> Nun doch Dead Space 3 durchgespielt. Man hat sich das langgezogen. Etwa wie Teil 1 und 2 zusammen. Fand es aber gut.  Ein gelungener Abschluss.


Bin schon sehr auf das Remake gespannt. Teil 1 war eins der intensivsten Spiele, die ich je gespielt habe. Konnte es wegen Herzrasen immer nur wohldosiert eine Stunde lang spielen^^


----------



## Rizzard (5. Januar 2022)

Habe mir gestern *Aeterna Noctis* gekauft.
Ist sicherlich ein tolles Spiel, habe aber schon nach wenigen Minuten gemerkt das ich mit so einer Art von Spiel kaum was anfangen kann.
Wird daher als Fehlkauf abgestempelt.^^

Heute Morgen habe ich dann nach 4 Jahren mal wieder *Mass Effect Andromeda* installiert.
Das Spiel hat mich damals enttäuscht (hab´s ca 10-15h gespielt) und gebe ihm jetzt dank Spieleflaute eine neue Chance.
Erst habe ich es auf meiner Series S via EA Play geladen. Dort war das Bild allerdings so schlecht, das ich erst mal googeln musste woran das liegt. Laut Reddit läuft das Spiel dort mit One S Settings in 720-900p. 
War für mich nicht akzeptabel. Also habe ich es mir für die PS5 geholt wo es DEUTLICH besser aussieht (vermutlich 1440p).
Bin mal gespannt ob mich Andromeda nach vielen Jahren doch noch überzeugen kann.


----------



## Schori (5. Januar 2022)

Habe gestern the last of us remastered auf der PS5 angefangen. Die Grafik ist sichtbar älter aber die Atmosphäre stimmt einfach. Macht bisher viel Spaß.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Januar 2022)

*Shadow of the Tomb Raider (Epic Games - Freebie) *

2021 war echt seltsam. Fast alle Games, die ich gekauft habe (Biomutant, CP2077, AC Valhalla etc.),  waren ein Reinfall und Fehlkauf. Die besten Spiele, waren witzigerweise alles Freebies (Control, Prey, Call of Juarez), die ich nicht wirklich auf dem Schirm hatte.

Shadow of the Tomb Raider reiht sich nun auch ein, in diese Reihe der Top-Freebies.

Die Grafik des Spiels ist der Wahnsinn, das Gameplay wurde auch nochmal verfeinert im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern. Einzige was mich bisher stört, ist die klischeehafte Story (ich meine come on, wie oft wird noch dieses Narrativ, von den skrupellosen Organisationen, die Ausgrabungsstätte gewissenlos in die Luft sprengen, wiederholt🥱)
Was mir hier auch sehr auffällt ist die narrative Dissonanz, sogar vielmehr als wie bei Unchartd. Lara ist eine junge Archäologin, anfang 20, die hier wie eine Killermaschine lauter Menschen die Kehle hinterrücks aufschneidet oder das Messer ins Herz sticht. Bei Ellie in TLOU2 war das noch alles im Kontext der Welt und ihrer persönlichen Story sehr glaubwürdig, aber bei Lara wirkt das so aufgesetzt und deplatziert, insbesondere weil der Kontrast so groß ist, zwischen ihrer gefühlvollen Art in den Zwischensequenzen und der äußerst brutalen Vorgehensweise. Davon abgesehen ist mir Lara als Charakter total unsympathisch. Während ihr Freund Jonah versucht Menschen zu evakuieren aus dem Überschwemmungsgebiet, denkt Lara nur an ihre Entdeckungen und Abenteuer. Lara die narzisstische Massenmörderin 

Trotz Meckern, macht das Gameplay Spaß und die Präsentation ist 1A. Das ist ja auch was zählt letzten Endes, und über alles andere kann ich bisher hinwegsehen


----------



## Cook2211 (5. Januar 2022)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Heute Morgen habe ich dann nach 4 Jahren mal wieder *Mass Effect Andromeda* installiert.
> Das Spiel hat mich damals enttäuscht (hab´s ca 10-15h gespielt) und gebe ihm jetzt dank Spieleflaute eine neue Chance.
> Erst habe ich es auf meiner Series S via EA Play geladen. Dort war das Bild allerdings so schlecht, das ich erst mal googeln musste woran das liegt. Laut Reddit läuft das Spiel dort mit One S Settings in 720-900p.
> War für mich nicht akzeptabel. Also habe ich es mir für die PS5 geholt wo es DEUTLICH besser aussieht (vermutlich 1440p).
> Bin mal gespannt ob mich Andromeda nach vielen Jahren doch noch überzeugen kann.


Ich hatte es durchgespielt und fand es gar nicht mal schlecht. Klar, es hat so seine Schwächen. Aber mir hat die Action und das Erkunden der einzelnen Spielabschnitte schon Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Januar 2022)

*Kena: Bridge of Spirits*
Ich will es lieben, aber tue es noch nicht.
Irgendwie erinnert mich die Grundaufgabe extrem an PoP 2008, nur ohne die Abwechslung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Januar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> *Kena: Bridge of Spirits*
> Ich will es lieben, aber tue es noch nicht.
> Irgendwie erinnert mich die Grundaufgabe extrem an PoP 2008, nur ohne die Abwechslung.


Dich erinnert Kena an Prince of Persia 2008? 😮


----------



## Olstyle (5. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Dich erinnert Kena an Prince of Persia 2008? 😮


Ja,stark sogar. Die Welt von korrumpiert in Bunt umwandeln indem man durch die Gegend klettert und Bossgegner weg haut ist genau das was dort auch passiert.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Januar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ja,stark sogar. Die Welt von korrumpiert in Bunt umwandeln indem man durch die Gegend klettert und Bossgegner weg haut ist genau das was dort auch passiert.


Dann hab ich wohl das Prince of Persia von 2008 nicht mehr so gut in Erinnerung. Ich finde sogar, dass dieses Spielprinzip, bei welchem durch Fortschritt sich die Spielwelt optisch ändert, viel zu selten genutzt wird. Das ist mMn total motivierend und irgendwie befriedigend, wenn der Spielfortschritt deutlich wahrnehmbar ist.

Edit: Ich glaube eins der letzten großen Titel, die das hatten, war dieses The Sabotage, wo das schwarz/weiß Paris durch Befreiung der Nazis bunter wurde. Hab es leider nicht gespielt, wollte es letztens mal nachholen. Soll aber technisch wohl sehr schlecht laufen auf Win10


----------



## RyzA (7. Januar 2022)

Ich habe eben seit langer Zeit mal wieder Schach gespielt auf Facebook.
Gegen jemanden aus Indien. Habe knapp gewonnen.  
Der war aber auch nicht so gut von der Elozahl.
Die haben aber ansonsten viele gute Spieler.
Das Problem ist auch das die besch**ssen können.
Da kann einer neben sitzen und den Tipps geben oder die haben nen Schachcomputer der denen die Züge anzeigt.
Am liebsten spiele ich Schach wenn mir jemand gegenüber sitzt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe eben seit langer Zeit mal wieder Schach gespielt auf Facebook.
> Gegen jemanden aus Indien. Habe knapp gewonnen.
> Der war aber auch nicht so gut von der Elozahl.
> Die haben aber ansonsten viele gute Spieler.
> ...


Schach hat mir meine Mutter beigebracht und ist das Spiel meiner Kindheit. Heute spiele ich es mit meinem Sohn ab und zu. Ihm hat es auch meine Mutter beigebracht


----------



## RyzA (7. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Schach hat mir meine Mutter beigebracht und ist das Spiel meiner Kindheit. Heute spiele ich es mit meinem Sohn ab und zu. Ihm hat es auch meine Mutter beigebracht


Ich hatte mir das Spiel als 12 Jähriger selber beigebracht am C-64. Da hatte ich "Battlechess" gespielt.
Es wurden einen immer die Felder angezeigt, welche man mit den jeweiligen Figuren setzen konnte und welche nicht. Und ruckzuck kannte man die Regeln.   Meinen Sohn habe ich das auch beigebracht.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Januar 2022)

*Endless Space 2*

Einmal im Jahr muss einfach mal eine Partie 4X Grand Strategy nach dem Civilization Prinzip und im Weltraum sein! Aktuell ist es mal wieder soweit und Gott, wie ich Endless Space 2 einfach für sein Setting, sein absout stimmiges grafisches art design und seine story driven Partien liebe, wo jede der 9 Fraktion ihre ganz eigene Geschichte mit eigenen Quests besitzt.

Auch hat jede Fraktion ihre ganz eigenen und wunderbar verschiedenen Mechaniken, so können die cyborgartigen Graver z.B. Raubbau an ihren Planeten betreiben, was ihnen eine Zeit lang erhöhtes Ressourceneinkommen gibt, aber sobald sie zuviele Raubbaupunkte auf einem Planeten haben diesen permanent im Einkommen senkt, die Rissgeborenen können auf ihren eigenen und feindlichen Planeten Zeitsingularitäten erzeugen, was u.a. das bauen beschleunigt / verlangsamt, oder die Ungefallenen Weltraumranken zwischen ihren Planeten wachsen lassen, die deren Zufriedenheit & Reisegeschwindigkeit steigert, usw. usf.
Auch das man seine Schiffe individuell mit unzähligen unterschiedlichen Modulen ausrüsten kann ist eine Stärke des Spiels.

Ich kann jeden der 4X Spiele im Stil von Civilization mag und das ganze mit einem Weltraumsetting sucht eigentlich nur empfehlen mal einen Blick zu Endless Space 2 zu wagen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Januar 2022)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Prey ist für mich eines der besten Spiele der letzten Jahre und vollkommen unterbewertet, auch SOMA falls das jemand nicht gespielt hat!


Welches Prey meinst Du:
- das von Bethseda oder von
- 3D Realms?

Letzteres hab ich geliebt, aber es ist granatenschwer und die Steuerung etwas unlogisch.
Die Grafik ist Oberklasse 
aber manche Punkte so schwer, daß man nicht weiterkommt.

Ich bin immer noch nicht durch.
Die Atmosphäre ist unglaublich beeindruckend und die akustischen Effekte sind manchmal ganz schon gruselig, wen hinter einem das Tor zukracht.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (7. Januar 2022)

NieR Replicant.
Automata hat mich damals völlig überrumpelt und emotional zerstört, inzwischen bin ich aber soweit genesen, dass ich mich an den Vorgänger wage (vermutlich gefolgt von einer neuen Runde Automata).

...

2B


----------



## Olstyle (7. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Dann hab ich wohl das Prince of Persia von 2008 nicht mehr so gut in Erinnerung. Ich finde sogar, dass dieses Spielprinzip, bei welchem durch Fortschritt sich die Spielwelt optisch ändert, viel zu selten genutzt wird. Das ist mMn total motivierend und irgendwie befriedigend, wenn der Spielfortschritt deutlich wahrnehmbar ist.


Ich find die Idee auch schick. Allerdings sieht bei Kena (bis jetzt) danach alles wieder einheitlich grün aus statt vorher einheitlich schwarz/rot. Ein bisschen Abwechslung wäre nett.


----------



## Traylite (9. Januar 2022)

*Resident Evil Revelations (PC, Steam)*


Das Game ist ein Port vom Nintendo 3DS, soweit mir bekannt, und spielt sich als 3rd Person Shooter und wird wohl im Horror Genre angesiedelt sein.


Wollte schon seit Jahren mal reinschauen aber eine ganze weile gab es nur den Nachfolger einfach zugänglich auf Steam. 
Na jedenfalls bin ich gespannt was mich erwartet und freue mich auf für mich neue RE kost. 
Schauen wir mal ob es eine Offenbarung wird.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Januar 2022)

*Kena: Bridge of Spirits - 8/10*
Hab's gerade abgeschlossen. Alles in allem ein wirklich süßes kleines Game (dessen mittlerer Schwierigkeitsgrad schon so gar nicht zur Optik passen will), aber für mich war Psychonauts 2 in allen Belangen das bessere J&R/AA des Jahres 2021.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Januar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Psychonauts 2 in allen Belangen das bessere J&R/AA des Jahres 2021.


Schon interessant, wie sehr sich Geschmäcker unterscheiden können! Für mich war es genau umgekehrt. Hab Psychonauts 2 nicht mal mehr beendet 😅


----------



## Olstyle (9. Januar 2022)

Das nächste Spiel ist schon wieder Epic exclusive, aber ansonsten so ziemlich das Gegenteil von Kena:
Indie vs. SE mit Disney Lizenz
Kleine Welt vs. Jedes Kapitel in einem komplett anderen Universum 
Einzelkämpfer vs. Gruppe 
Überlegtes Handeln vs. Effektfeuerwerk 
Story Stück für Stück vs. Sequenzen ohne Ende
*Kingdom Hearts 3 *macht wirklich genau da weiter wo Teile 1 und 2 aufgehört haben.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Januar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> *Kena: Bridge of Spirits - 8/10*
> Hab's gerade abgeschlossen. Alles in allem ein wirklich süßes kleines Game (dessen mittlerer Schwierigkeitsgrad schon so gar nicht zur Optik passen will), aber für mich war Psychonauts 2 in allen Belangen das bessere J&R/AA des Jahres 2021.


Was das Genre angeht, gibt es für mich ein Game, das vergangenes Jahr alle anderen überstrahlte: *It Takes Two*. Letzte Woche hatte ich das (reine Koop) Game mit einem Kumpel durchgespielt. Alles im Game ist zu 100% darauf ausgelegt, dass beide Spieler gemeinsam mit Hirnschmalz und Geschick die  gestellten Aufgaben lösen. Dabei sind die Spielabschnitte so wahnsinnig kreativ und liebevoll gestaltet, dass es eine wahre Freude ist.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Januar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Chorus. Ist echt ganz nett gemacht, die Vertonung und die Videosequenzen sind ziemlich gut, die allgemeine Story ist jetzt nicht weltbewegend innovativ (klassische Redemption-Story halt), aber gibt einen ausreichenden Rahmen ab. Spannend ist die Kiste mit der Ritus-Energie/dem Äther, quasi gleichzeitig verwissenschaftlichte wie religiös verbrämte "Magie" in einem Sci-Fi-Setting, wodurch das ganze noch einen etwas düster-mystischen Touch kriegt.
> 
> Ist kein Tripple-A-Titel, aber soweit gefällt es mir ganz gut.



Tatsächlich immer noch Chorus. Spiele zwar nur alle paar Tage mal ne Dreiviertelstunde oder so... aber so "lange" konnte mich kein neueres und nicht MMO-basiertes "ich zock jetzt mal ein bis drei Runden um das nächste Fahrzeug/Ausrüstungsteil freizuschalten"-Möhre-vor-der-Nase-Game in letzterer Zeit bei der Stange halten.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Januar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Tatsächlich immer noch Chorus. Spiele zwar nur alle paar Tage mal ne Dreiviertelstunde oder so... aber so "lange" konnte mich kein neueres und nicht MMO-basiertes "ich zock jetzt mal ein bis drei Runden um das nächste Fahrzeug/Ausrüstungsteil freizuschalten"-Möhre-vor-der-Nase-Game in letzterer Zeit bei der Stange halten.


Hatte die Demo gespielt und fand es irgendwie zu schwer.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hatte die Demo gespielt und fand es irgendwie zu schwer.



Ja, man geht auch auf dem mittleren Schwierigkeitsgrad öfters mal drauf. Aber ich finde die Lernkurve recht "belohnend". Nach 2 Versuchen weiß man meistens, wie man das Ganze anzugehen hat. Also ein recht leichtes "Trial & Error"-Prinzip.

Und ich bin jemand, der keine Lust drauf hat, sich von etwas, was zum Entspannen gedacht ist, frustrieren lassen.

Ansonsten liebe ich die Trance-Drift-Mechanik einfach, die Raumkämpfe sind damit so Battlestar Galactica mäßig


----------



## RavionHD (13. Januar 2022)

Detroid Become Human (8.5/10)

Habe mir das Spiel im letzten Sale geholt (10 Euro im EGS).
Und dafür hat es mich 10 Stunden auch sehr sehr gut unterhalten was die Geschichte angeht, ich finde den Hintergrund dazu unheimlich spannend. 
Andere Ansätze fand ich nicht optimal umgesetzt, z.Bsp. die Quick Time Events die, wenn man mal eine Sekunde zu spät dran waren den gesamten Verlauf beeinflussen können. Etwas mehr spielerische Freiheit in punkto Gameplay wäre auch toll gewesen, man spielt im Grunde praktisch einen interaktiven Film mit wahnsinnig hoher Entscheidungsvielfalt.  
Grafisch wirklich außerordentlich gut, gerade was Gesichtsanimationen angeht, aber auch durchgehend die Umgebung.
Was mich zu Beginn geärgert hat war der fehlende 21:9 Support, das kann man mit diesem Mod jedoch leicht umsetzen und das funktioniert auch mit den Cutscenes prima:








						Detroit Become Human ultrawide & multimonitor mod
					

The tool removes black bars from the game at 21:9, 32:9, 48:9 and other wide resolutions. Download and unpack the archive using software like 7zip or PeaZip. The password is pcgw Launch the game Launch the tool Press the "Enable" key While in the game, briefly switch to the Borderless or Fullscre...




					community.pcgamingwiki.com
				




Performance war bei mir in Ultra, UWQHD inkl 120% Resolutionsscaler und Nvidia Freestyle Anpassung durchgehend bei gelockten 90 FPS, was für diese Art von Spiel ohnehin mehr als ausreichend ist.
Anbei noch einige Screens:








						Detroit-Become-Human-Screenshot-2021-12-29-16-42-50-78
					

Image Detroit-Become-Human-Screenshot-2021-12-29-16-42-50-78 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						Detroit-Become-Human-Screenshot-2021-12-30-02-57-59-91
					

Image Detroit-Become-Human-Screenshot-2021-12-30-02-57-59-91 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						Detroit-Become-Human-Screenshot-2021-12-29-01-18-21-95
					

Image Detroit-Become-Human-Screenshot-2021-12-29-01-18-21-95 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						Detroit-Become-Human-Screenshot-2021-12-29-16-14-31-85
					

Image Detroit-Become-Human-Screenshot-2021-12-29-16-14-31-85 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						Detroit-Become-Human-Screenshot-2021-12-30-03-33-20-52
					

Image Detroit-Become-Human-Screenshot-2021-12-30-03-33-20-52 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				




Wer in eine toll inszenierte Geschichte einhauchen möchte, dabei durch das eigene Handeln den Verlauf gänzlich beeinflussen kann und über die Mankos hinwegsieht (kaum spielerische Freiheit abseits der Handlung, viele Quick Time Events), der sollte hier definitiv zuschlagen.


----------



## DARPA (13. Januar 2022)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Detroid Become Human


Für mich das bisher beste Game von Quantic Dream. 
Wenn man in den Zusammenfassungen die Entscheidungsbäume sieht, kann man die Story locker auch 5x durchspielen ^^


----------



## Olstyle (13. Januar 2022)

Es ist die Perfektionierung der mit Fahrenheit begonnenen Formel.
Nun muss das nächste Spiel zeigen ob sie die Formel um mehr Gameplay erweitert bekommen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Januar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nun muss das nächste Spiel zeigen ob sie die Formel um mehr Gameplay erweitert bekommen.


Und mit Star Wars haben sie das perfekte Setting dafür, um sich auszutoben. Meine Sorge ist es eher, ob sie das überhaupt können?


----------



## Veriquitas (22. Januar 2022)

Ashes 2063




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fallout, Stalker, Rage like vom Setting her, ziemlich gut dafür das es umsonst ist.


----------



## Micha0208 (22. Januar 2022)

Endlich angefangen: Phoenix Point 

Phoenix Point spielt sich wie ein Ableger von XCOM 2.
Als Vorteil gibt es mehr taktische Tiefe, als Nachteil fällt es grafisch und von der Inzenierung her merklich zu XCOM 2 ab.
Trotzdem ist es ein herausragendes Spiel für Fans "rundenbasierter Kämpfe" 

Ersteindruck: 8,5/10 nach 7,5h (wobei die Komplexität später wohl noch zunehmen soll)


----------



## RavionHD (25. Januar 2022)

*God of War (9/10)*

Nachdem ich das Spiel bereits 2018 auf der PS4 gespielt habe habe ich auch diesmal zum PC Release zugeschlagen weil es aus meiner Sicht definitiv zu Jenen Spielen gehört die man nach einigen Jahren wieder spielen kann.

Das Spiel beeindruckt durch eine tolle und spannende Geschichte die von Anfang an emotional und nachvollziehbar aufgebaut ist und Charakteren die einem ins Herz wachsen, auch der Soundtrack und die gesamte musikalische Untermalung sind hervorragend.
Die Inszenierung ist wirklich auf sehr hohem Niveau und einfach mitreißend, das gehört definitiv zu den größten Stärken des Spiels.

Auch das Kampfsystem ist durch die Bank sehr gut, im Laufe der Zeit schaltet man neue Fähigkeiten und Möglichkeiten frei und hat hier durchaus viel spielerischen Freiraum. Ich habe es auf normaler Schwierigkeitsstufe gespielt und auch da kann es in einigen Szenen durchaus knackig werden, bei einigen Gegner wie z.Bsp. Walküren muss man damit rechnen öfter anzutreten.
Optisch sieht das Spiel auch 2022 noch sehr gut aus, mit einigen Modifikationen die schnell und unkompliziert (und entsprechende Leistung benötigen) sogar noch hervorragend um es hier anhand einiger Beispiele zu verdeutlichen (ich gehe unten noch im Detail darauf zu):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die (teils) offene HUB basierte Welt ist nicht zu groß oder zu klein, man kann relativ schnell auch mit Hilfe einer Schnellreisefunktion im Laufe des Spiels zu allen Ecken der Spielwelt reisen. Abgesehen davon ist die Spielwelt hervorragend und vielfältig designed, langweilig dürfte hier niemanden werden.

Ich möchte hier noch auf die (sehr wenigen) Schwächen des Spieles eingehen, das ist zum Teil die manchmal ausufernde Anzahl an Gegnern die einem vorgeworfen wird, für mich war das stellenweise zu viel. Das Spiel hat sehr viele ruhige Momente bei der Geschichte und Charaktere aufgebaut werden, aber in vielen Kampfsituationen werden sehr häufig (oftmals gleiche) Gegnertypen wellenartig auf den Spieler geschickt.
Was mich auch störte war das gesamte Handelsmenü, ich habe häufig nicht gewusst was ich nun genau besitze, inwiefern mir Attribute wie z.Bsp. Glück weiterhelfen, wo ich etwas verbessern kann, welche Runen wo am Besten sind, wieso man bei sehr hoch gelevelten Ausrüstungen gegenüber niedrigen gelevelten Ausrüstungen häufig auf viele Vorteile verzichten muss usw. Durch viel Probieren und Testen kennt man sich irgendwann etwas besser aus, aber mir fehlt da einfach die Übersicht.
Was mich manchmal auch etwas verwirrte waren diverse kleine Nebengeschichte die erzählt wurden wo offenbar Kenntnisse aus früheren Spielen notwendig sind damit man versteht um welche Charaktere und welchen Hintergrund es hier offenbar geht, ich habe GoW damals als Kind auf der PS2 gespielt, kann mich an die Geschichten jedoch nicht erinnern. Daher für komplette Neueinsteiger kann das manchmal leicht verwirrend sein.

Technisch ist die PC Umsetzung hervorragend umgesetzt worden, gerade für mich als Ultrawider Spieler.
Es fehlt jedoch standardmäßig ein FoV Slider, dieser kann hier sehr einfach hinzugefügt werden:




__





						Flawless Widescreen - Gaming the way it should be!
					





					www.flawlesswidescreen.org
				



Außerdem hatte das Spiel zeitweise einen Memory Leak, daher wurde Ram und Vram im Laufe der Spielzeit voll was nach einigen Stunden Spielzeit zu Matschtexturen bzw einem Absturz führen konnte, dieses Problem wurde meines Wissens nach behoben.

Mein Fazit:
Wer eine mitreißende Geschichte mit toller Inszenierung und hervorragender musikalischer Untermalung erleben möchte, dabei auch spielerisch sehr gut gefordert wird, der sollte hier definitiv zugreifen. Man wird etwa 20-25 Stunden sehr gut unterhalten, auch danach gibt es einiges zutun (Herausforderungen, eventuell die eine oder andere Nebenquest). Es gibt außerdem eine New Game Plus Option.
Daher absolute Kaufempfehlung von mir!


Ganz am Ende komme ich noch auf die technische Umsetzung der gepostet Bilder:
Im Nvidia Treiber DLDSR auswählen und die Option 2,25 auswählen.
Als Smoothing habe ich standardmäßig 33% genommen, hier kann man jedoch rumtesten und schauen was einem am Meisten gefällt.
Das Spiel verfügt über keinen Fullscreenmode, daher muss vor dem Spielstart die Windowsauflösung angepasst werden, in meinem Fall auf 5160*2160 (5K).
Im Spiel sind alle Grafikoptionen auf Ultra gesetzt worden. Nun die Auflösung wählen (in meinem Fall 5K), und für optimale Performance noch DLSS Performance Mode wählen, durch die in meinem Fall enorm hohe Pixellast von 5K ist DLSS Performance absolut ausreichend. Wer als Basisauflösung eine niedrigere nutzt (z.Bsp 4K), der kann auch Balanced oder Quality nehmen.
Nun ingame ALT und F3 gedrückt halten, links sehen wir 3 Kästchen, wählt die Nummer 1, wählt darunter die Option Farbe, und nutzt folgende Farboptionen:

Tönungsfarbe: 37%
Tönungsintensität: 30%
Temperatur : 0
Farbanpassung: 100

Wichtig: Euer Monitor/Fernseher sollte optimal kalibriert worden sein, ansonsten wirkt es nicht stimmig. Sehr wichtig ist auch die spielinterne Helligkeitsanpassung (ich habe 25 genommen).
Was diese Sachen angeht könnt ihr jedoch rumspielen, aber ich habe mit obigen Settings die beste Erfahrung gemacht.

Dann wünsche ich viel Spaß!


----------



## Cook2211 (29. Januar 2022)

Aktuell bin ich wieder einem meiner Lieblingsspiele aus der PS4 Ära verfallen:

*Uncharted 4*

als gepimpte PS5 Version. Für mich hat das Game auch nach 6 Jahren nichts von seinem Unterhaltungswert verloren. Es jetzt mit hübscherer Grafik und 60 Fps zu genießen, ist dann noch das Tüpfelchen auf dem i. 
So, muss weiterspielen


----------



## Rizzard (30. Januar 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Aktuell bin ich wieder einem meiner Lieblingsspiele aus der PS4 Ära verfallen:
> 
> *Uncharted 4*
> 
> ...


Hab mir auch das Upgrade für 10€ geholt.
Leider hab ich UC4 nicht mehr gefunden. Evtl. hab ich es mal verliehen und weis es nicht mehr.
Ich hatte aber noch Lost Odyssey als Disk. Und alleine damit konnte ich durch das Upgrade alles andere runter laden.
Echt super.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Februar 2022)

Unravel 2

Schöner Geschicklichkeits-Coop-Spaß mit Sohnemann.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Februar 2022)

*Life is Strage Remastered*

LiS ist und bleibt ein grandioses Spiel. Das Remaster ist jedoch äußerst lieblos ausgefallen. Und zwar deswegen, weil es nur eine PS4 Version des Spiels gibt, was grundsätzlich nicht schlimm wäre, denn es läuft ja auch auf der PS5 - nur eben mit 30Fps. Heißt über 1 Jahr nach Release der PS5 und nach 17 Mio verkauften Exemplaren der Konsole gibt es LiS Remastered für die PS5 nicht mal mit 60 Fps.  Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass das Game mMn bei der Grafik vermutlich auch auf einer PS4 mit 60 Fps laufen würde, wenn man sich denn Mühe gäbe.
Pfui, kann ich da nur sagen. Hier hat die Gier der Entwickler/Publisher wieder mal gesiegt.

Spiel (Atmosphäre/Gameplay/Story/etc.) 9,5/10
Technische Umsetzung: 1/10


----------



## Olstyle (3. Februar 2022)

LiS war auch im Vorraus ein Remaster dessen Ankündigung ich schon nicht verstanden habe.

*Kingdom Hearts 3 +ReMind *
Hab ich mittlerweile beendet. Alles in allem ein Kingdom Hearts wie man es erwartet: Knallbunt mit viel Abwechslung und süßen kleinen Planeten-Geschichten. Der alles überspannenden Geschichte ist schwer zu folgen und auch mit ReMind+Episode Limitcut ist sie nicht wirklich aufgelöst. Letzteres besteht zudem ausschließlich aus bockschweren Bosskämpfen. Ich hab mir die 8 Minuten Story die es dazu gibt nach dem vierten Boss dann doch bei YT angesehen und das Spiel zur Seite gelegt.
Insgesamt *8/10*.

Seit Dienstag folgt *Yakuza: Like a Dragon*. Erste Überraschung: Der Titel spielt nicht nur auf Kiryu sondern auch auf Dragon Quest an.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Februar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> LiS war auch im Vorraus ein Remaster dessen Ankündigung ich schon nicht verstanden habe.


Das stimmt. Denn letztlich ist die Grafik des Originals zeitlos.
Ich hatte das Remaster bei der Deluxe Edition von True Colors mit dabei und habe deswegen mal reingeschaut. Dieses Remaster hätte man sich getrost sparen können.


----------



## Birdy84 (3. Februar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ja, man geht auch auf dem mittleren Schwierigkeitsgrad öfters mal drauf. Aber ich finde die Lernkurve recht "belohnend". Nach 2 Versuchen weiß man meistens, wie man das Ganze anzugehen hat. Also ein recht leichtes "Trial & Error"-Prinzip


Wie findest du die Steuerung? Womit spielst du?
Ich hatte es mit M+T probiert und kann mich einfach nicht mit dieser Totzone in der Mitte anfreunden.


----------



## Cook2211 (6. Februar 2022)

*Dying Light 2 (SX)*

Das Gute vorweg: DL2 macht mir auf jeden Fall bisher Spaß. Das Konzept Zombie-Horror + Freerunner geht für mich  auf. Und auch die Story macht neugierig.

Allerdings hat mich beispielsweise die Welt von Days Gone mehr in ihren Bann geschlagen.
Und gerade das Freerunning ist nicht unbedingt perfekt  umgesetzt, da z.B. das Springen von der Steuerung her doch recht hakelig ist.
Größter Kritikpunkt ist aber die Technik. Ich hätte nichts dagegen, wenn ein Spiel mit 1080p@60 Fps läuft - wenn ich denn dafür Next Gen Grafikqualität geboten bekäme. Damit meine ich nicht mal “PC-Bling-Bling“ wie Raytracing o.Ä., sondern die grundlegende Grafikqualität. Vegetation, Detailreichtum, Charaktermodelle, Animationen usw. All das kommt (sowohl auf dem PC als auch auf den Konsolen) daher wie ein Last Gen Game. Und zwar frühe Last Gen. Da macht z.B. das bereits angesprochene Days Gone, obwohl schon 4 Jahre alt, eine bessere Figur.
In meinen Augen ist der Ressourcenhunger von DL2 deutlich zu hoch für das Gebotene.

Insgesamt kommt Dying Light 2 eher rüber wie ein kleines Indie Game, und nicht wie ein Vollpreis AAA Game. Dennoch bereue ich den Kauf nicht, und bin schon gespannt wie es mit der Story weitergeht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Februar 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> *Dying Light 2 (SX)*
> 
> Das Gute vorweg: DL2 macht mir auf jeden Fall bisher Spaß. Das Konzept Zombie-Horror + Freerunner geht für mich  auf. Und auch die Story macht neugierig.
> 
> ...


Gut zusammengefasst! Und ja, wenn man die Grafik für sich etwas ausblenden kann, bleibt immer noch ein gutes und spaßiges Gameplay.


----------



## Drayygo (6. Februar 2022)

Jap, ich spiele auch gerade DL2. Die zugrunde liegende Grafik wirkt ein wenig "alt", dafür ist Raytracing umso besser umgesetzt, imho. Und SPaß hab ich definitiv mit dem Game, auch wenn mir nachts zuwenig (nämlich genau 0) Volatiles unterwegs sind (außer bei Chase 3/4, dann tauchen die auf).


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Februar 2022)

Drayygo schrieb:


> Jap, ich spiele auch gerade DL2. Die zugrunde liegende Grafik wirkt ein wenig "alt", dafür ist Raytracing umso besser umgesetzt, imho. Und SPaß hab ich definitiv mit dem Game, auch wenn mir nachts zuwenig (nämlich genau 0) Volatiles unterwegs sind (außer bei Chase 3/4, dann tauchen die auf).


Die haben die Nacht im Vergleich zu 1 deutlich generft. In Teil 1 hatte ich regelrecht Schiss wegen den Schattenjäger - das war mit der ganzen Soundkulisse Stress pur.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Februar 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Wie findest du die Steuerung? Womit spielst du?
> Ich hatte es mit M+T probiert und kann mich einfach nicht mit dieser Totzone in der Mitte anfreunden.



Ich spiele es mit Maus und Tastatur. Diese "Totzone" kann man verstellen (Free Aim Radius heißt der Punkt in den Steuerungsoptionen auf Englisch. Standardmäßig ist der auf 50% gestellt.)

Ich komme sehr gut damit klar.

/edit: 
Jetzt hat das Spiel mich aber verloren. Wieder eines dieser tendenziell nervigen "Indoor"-Level in einem der "Tempel". Unübersichtlich, man wird mal wieder von einer unbesiegbaren Gefahren durch die Tunnel gejagt. Um dann in einer kleinen, engen Kammer gegen einen neuen Gegnertyp zu kämpfen. Mittels einer neuen Fähigkeit, quasi eine Art "Power-Dash". Super Idee in einer winzigkleinen Umgebung. Zehnmal versucht, abgehakt als grottig schlechtes Leveldesign. Und Tschüss.


----------



## blautemple (16. Februar 2022)

*Dying Light (PC)*

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt gar nicht so recht wo ich anfangen soll, es gibt zu viel was ich zu dem Spiel zu sagen haben.

Vorweg sollte ich erwähnen das ich das gesamte Spiel zu zweit im Coop Modus gezockt habe, es muss also nicht alles auch genauso für den Singleplayer Modus gelten.

Ich fange am besten mit dem Positiven an, das Gameplay selbst ist im Grunde genauso wie bei Dying Light 1 abgesehen von den Schusswaffen. Das bedeutet man rennt durch die Stadt, schlachtet Zombies ab, klettert Gebäude hoch und erledigt Quests. Dabei levelt man dann jeweils seine Kampf- als auch seine Parkour-Skills hoch und schaltet so diverse neue Fähigkeiten frei. Zusätzlich gibt es noch Hemmstoff über den man entweder seine Gesundheit oder Ausdauer stärken kann. Insgesamt funktioniert der Gameplay Loop recht gut, er erfindet das Rad zwar nicht neu, ist aber gerade im Coop durchaus spaßig. Ich denke wer am Vorgänger seinen Spaß hatte wird auch am aktuellen Teil seine Freude haben.

Kommen wir also zu den weniger guten Aspekten. Die Story war insgesamt sehr durchwachsen und da kann ich die positive Berichterstattung überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Die ersten 20h waren noch ganz interessant und die Story wurde so langsam aufgebaut nur um den Spieler dann in den nächsten 15h regelrecht von Dialog zu Dialog durch die Stadt zu hetzen. Zwischendurch gab es den einen oder anderen kleinen Kampf aber das war es dann auch schon. Insgesamt haben wir also ca 35h gebraucht, wobei allerdings auch diverse Nebenaktivitäten gemacht wurden.
Negativ ist mir auch die Grafik in Erinnerung geblieben. Ich habe das Spiel in maximalen Details, inkl. Raytracing und DLSS, in WQHD gespielt und nicht falsch verstehen das Raytracing "Zeug", gerade die Beleuchtung, lassen das Spiel in den richtigen Situationen durchaus schick erscheinen. An der nächsten Ecke, wenn man von einer unfassbar hässlichen Textur angelächelt wird, wirkt das Spiel wieder extrem altbacken. Eine weitere Schwäche sind die sehr schlechten Animationen, die wirken gerade im Coop teilweise geradezu Lächerlich.

Jetzt komme ich zur, mit Abstand, größten Schwäche, die ganzen Bugs. Ich werde einfach mal nur die nervigsten auflisten:
- anfangs gab es Probleme überhaupt der Coop Session zu joinen (ist glücklicherweise nur am ersten Tag aufgetreten)
- diverse Soundbugs, man hört z.B. dauerhaft ein Zombie stöhnen, der Zombie ist aber schon lange tot, oder alternativ hört man dauerhaft den Coop Partner stöhnen obwohl dieser still steht, diese Fehler gehen dann auch in Zwischensequenzen weiter und sind in dem Moment echte Atmosphäre Killer
- sehr häufig wurden auch bestimmte Trigger in Quests nicht ausgelöst sodass neu geladen werden musste, es trat aber zum Glück nichts auf was "Gamebreaking" war
- sehr häufig waren Türen, die zu sein sollten, für den Coop Partner offen sodass der auf einmal in einem Raum voller Gegner stand die nicht reagiert haben, bis ich dann über den "richtigen" Weg in den Raum gekommen bin und den entsprechenden Trigger ausgelöst habe
- der "Survivor Sense" löst partout nicht aus
- unzählige Glitches
- man kann nicht schlafen gehen
- Kisten können nicht geöffnet werden
und noch viele viele viele mehr...

Das sind übrigens alles Bugs, die mit dem aktuellsten Patch Stand aufgetreten sind.

Insgesamt würde ich sagen das dem Spiel noch einige Monate Feinschliff gefehlt haben und das hätte so definitiv nicht released werden dürfen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Februar 2022)

blautemple schrieb:


> *Dying Light (PC)*
> 
> Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt gar nicht so recht wo ich anfangen soll, es gibt zu viel was ich zu dem Spiel zu sagen haben.
> 
> ...


Danke für die gute Zusammenfassung!
Ich lese zudem sehr häufig, dass Leute im Coop vermehrt über diese Bugs und Glitches schreiben. Ich habe jetzt auch ca. 35 Stunden in Game und habe nur einen einzigen oben erwähnten Bug: Survivor Sense lässt sich nicht beliebig oft aktivieren. Wobei es mir eher vorkommt, als wäre es sowas wie ein Cooldown, wie beim überhitzten Blaster in Battlefront. Daher kam mir schon der Gedanke, ob das nicht tatsächlich von Techland gewollt ist. Idk.
Könnte sein, dass das Spiel tatsächlich viel unstabiler im Coop ist.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Februar 2022)

Mass Effect Legendary Edition angefangen. Unglaublich, dass ME1 schon 15 Jahre alt ist...

Mal gucken was meine FemShep diesmal als Vanguard so kann!


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Februar 2022)

Undying:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.

Gnadenlos, hart, brutal, unlösbar - einfach Kult!


----------



## seventyseven (21. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Danke für die gute Zusammenfassung!
> Ich lese zudem sehr häufig, dass Leute im Coop vermehrt über diese Bugs und Glitches schreiben. Ich habe jetzt auch ca. 35 Stunden in Game und habe nur einen einzigen oben erwähnten Bug: Survivor Sense lässt sich nicht beliebig oft aktivieren. Wobei es mir eher vorkommt, als wäre es sowas wie ein Cooldown, wie beim überhitzten Blaster in Battlefront. Daher kam mir schon der Gedanke, ob das nicht tatsächlich von Techland gewollt ist. Idk.
> Könnte sein, dass das Spiel tatsächlich viel unstabiler im Coop ist.


Habe das auch mit dem Survivor sense und gehe jedoch davon aus, dass es gewollt ist. 

Ansonsten hatte ich bisher nur einen kleinen Bug in der Story auf der Fabrik in Villedor mit dem Assassin/Sniper welcher einfach nur frozen dastand obwohl sie hätte vor mir weglaufen sollen. Hat sich aber nachdem ich das Seil entlang bin von alleine gefixt.


----------



## Micha0208 (3. März 2022)

Ich habe vor einigen Wochen "Subnautica" angefangen...
Mittlerweile über 50h Spieldauer und macht immer noch mega Spaß 

Ich bin gerne Tiefseeforscher und für mich eins der besten Spiele der letzten Jahre.
Obwohl ich noch einen Teil der Story vor mir habe, gebe ich gute (9/10) für Spielspaß und den Drang weiterzumachen/mehr zu erfahren.

Technisch: recht gut gelungen, aber das agressive LoD zeigt viele aufploppende Objekte, was etwas stört. Und wofür es wohl keine Lösung gibt, da das LoD bei hohen Grafiksettings auf dem Maximum steht, welche die Engine zulässt...


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. März 2022)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> Ich habe vor einigen Wochen "Subnautica" angefangen...
> Mittlerweile über 50h Spieldauer und macht immer noch mega Spaß
> 
> Ich bin gerne Tiefseeforscher und für mich eins der besten Spiele der letzten Jahre.
> ...


Ich bin für solche Survival-Spiele irgendwie zu doof, obwohl ich das Spielprinzip sehr feiere. Ich kam bei Subnautica nicht übers Startgebiet hinaus...


----------



## Olstyle (3. März 2022)

Ich bin immer noch an *Yakuza: Like a Dragon* dran. 
Irgendwie hat mich das Management Minispiel total gepackt. Zumindest hab ich jetzt für den Rest des Hauptspiels keine Geldsorgen mehr.

Für danach habe ich mir vorgenommen Nier:Automata nochmal in voller Pracht zu zocken. Nach kurzen versuchen scheint schon die kleinste Stufe DLDSR quasi alles Geflimmer zu entfernen.


----------



## Micha0208 (3. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich bin für solche Survival-Spiele irgendwie zu doof, obwohl ich das Spielprinzip sehr feiere.


Dachte ich auch immer. Aber in Subnautica ist das überleben irgendwie leichter, spaßiger... (zumindest aus meiner Sicht).
Ist das erste Spiel aus dem Genre das mich total einfangen konnte. Auch weil durch den technischen Fortschritt im Spiel das überleben immer leichter wird und dadurch der Fokus im Spielverlauf immer mehr auf die Story rückt .

Trotzdem haben natürlich gute Singleplayer-Games immer noch eine größere Handlungsdichte und ziehen sich weniger, was den meisten oft besser gefällt. (mir zugegebener Weise bisher auch)


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. März 2022)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch immer. Aber in Subnautica ist das überleben irgendwie leichter, spaßiger... (zumindest aus meiner Sicht).
> Ist das erste Spiel aus dem Genre das mich total einfangen konnte. Auch weil durch den technischen Fortschritt im Spiel das überleben immer leichter wird und dadurch der Fokus im Spielverlauf immer mehr auf die Story rückt .
> 
> Trotzdem haben natürlich gute Singleplayer-Games immer noch eine größere Handlungsdichte und ziehen sich weniger, was den meisten oft besser gefällt. (mir zugegebener Weise bisher auch)


Vielleicht sollte ich es nochmal versuchen. Manche Spiele wissen ja auch erst nach dem 2. Anlauf zu begeistern. So erging es mir nämlich auch mit Dark Souls


----------



## DARPA (3. März 2022)

Bei Subnautica gibt es einen Modus, wo man nicht essen und trinken muss. Aber auf Sauerstoff muss man trotzdem achten.

Hatte auch erst normal angefangen aber für meinen Geschmack musste ich viel zu oft essen und trinken. War mir zu stressig und die Nahrungssuche hat auch zu sehr abgelenkt / zu viel Zeit in Anspruch genommen. Gibt ja auch so genug zu tun.
So fand ich das Gameplay dann super.

Aber ist dann natürlich kein Survival mehr.


----------



## Micha0208 (3. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Dark Souls


Gutes Beispiel. Dark Souls ist bei mir so eine Art Haß-Liebe...

Tolles Spiel aber ich bin einfach nicht gut genug um sowas (halbwegs) entspannt durchzuspielen (Vielleicht habe ich auch zusätzlich die falschen Skills gewählt )
Aber Dark Souls 3 fand ich einfacher, insofern sehe ich Hoffnung dass das neue Elden Ring auch etwas für mich ist...


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. März 2022)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> Tolles Spiel aber ich bin einfach nicht gut genug um sowas *(halbwegs) entspannt* durchzuspielen


Mit Verlaub, hier fängt aber der Fehler schon an^^ 
So ein Spiel spielt man mit höchster Anspannung und schwitzenden Händen, dabei stirbt man 1000 Tode und flucht 1000 Flüche, aber jeder Sieg ist dafür dann auch Balsam für die Seele


----------



## Micha0208 (3. März 2022)

@AzRa-eL : Stimmt... Ich mußte gerade so lachen, weil Du so recht hast


----------



## Micha0208 (4. März 2022)

DARPA schrieb:


> .Bei Subnautica gibt es einen Modus, wo man nicht essen und trinken muss


Ich habe relativ schnell die Möglichkeit ergriffen auf der eigenen Basis Nahrung anzubauen.
So war der Stress nach Nahrungssuche recht schnell vorbei. Aber stimmt schon der Hunger u. Durst treibt einen trotzdem immer wieder zur Basis u. verlängert dadurch das Spiel deutlich...

Bis jetzt gefällt es mir aber auch mit Hunger u. Durst gut, habe immer noch genug Zeit der Story zu folgen.
Würde ich das Spiel neu beginnen, würde ich aber auch überlegen den Modus ohne Nahrungszwang zu wählen.
Dann könnte man der Story (ohne Unterbrechungen) direkter folgen.


----------



## DARPA (25. März 2022)

Hitman 3

Ich liebe einfach diese Serie und das Spielprinzip. Schön zu sehen wie sich die Reihe über 20 Jahre lang von Anfang an treu geblieben ist und es im Gameplay immer nur Detail Anpassungen gab (der kleine Ausrutscher „Absolution“ sei euch verziehen).
Und Level bauen, dass können sie  Es gibt ein Konzept/Szenario und das wird voll durchgezogen. Der Einstieg in Dubai, so geil. Das Berlin Level, etwas düster angehaucht, erinnert an die älteren Teile (weiter bin ich bis jetzt noch nicht).
Dazu der unterschwellige schwarze Humor. Ich mag das einfach.

Die übergreifende Hintergrund Story hat mich bei Hitman noch nie groß interessiert, aber fand es gut wie am Anfang die Story der beiden direkten Vorgänger nochmal zusammengefasst wurde und sie noch enger verwoben ist mit den Aufträgen.

Die Reboot Teile sind gefühlt aber auch etwas leichter geworden.
Hoffe trotzdem dass die Serie noch lange fortgeführt wird!


----------



## Killercake (28. März 2022)

*GRIM DAWN* - weil Diablo 4 einfach noch dauert, bis es kommt und dieses Game ein adäquater Ersatz ist  

Sound? genial - Interaktion der NPs? ziemlich gut. Gameplay/Ingame? hervorragend - > wenn man eben Diablo Fan ist.
(Beispiel hier am PC, da ich dies nicht mit Konsole zocke)
Und es macht mal wieder so richtig Spass, Quests zu übernehmen, "Hack-and-Slay" unterwegs zu sein und ein Set (Helm, Panzer, Stiefel, Kette, Gürtel etc.) nach dem anderen zu farmen  

Fehlen nur noch die "Goldgoblins" und/oder Kühe mit Sensen...


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. März 2022)

*Elden Ring*🥰


----------



## Cook2211 (29. März 2022)

*Horizon Forbidden West *habe ich durch. Eine gelungene Fortsetzung, auch wenn die ganz große Faszination von Teil 1 natürlich nicht mehr gegeben ist, weil man das Maschinen-Thema eben schon kennt. Zudem leistet sich das Game für einen Sony 1st Party Titel ungewohnte technische (z.B. flimmernde Vegetation) aber auch spielerische Schwächen (hakelige, nervige Kletterei). Insgesamt halte ich FW für schwächer als Zero Dawn, aber dennoch ist es ein tolles Game.

Gerade spiele ich *GTA V (PS5)*. Ein gelungenes technisches Upgrade. Und was Stadt-Openworld angeht immer noch die absolute Referenz (Nein, Cyberpunk kann da nicht mithalten….)

Dann zocke ich mit einem Kumpel *Sniper Elite 4 (PS5) Kampagne Coop.* Es macht Spaß gemeinsam zu schleichen und zu snipern. Schön auch, dass man die gesamte SP Kampagne zusammen spielen kann. Ich freue mich schon auf Sniper Elite 5 im Mai.

Last but not least *Forza Horizon 5 (SX) *mit einem anderen Kumpel im Coop. Leider hatte das Game auch Monate nach dem Release immer noch Problem mit Online Gaming. Keine Ahnung wie oft wir aus den Sessions geschmissen wurden bis hin zu kompletten Server Ausfällen. Extrem ärgerlich und unverständlich  für einen Microsoft Vorzeigetitel (Sony macht es bei GT nicht besser). Mittlerweile geht‘s aber ENDLICH. Zusammen ist das Game sehr unterhaltsam. Im SP habe ich es jedoch schnell als langweilig empfunden. In Ubisoft Openworld Manier ist die FH5 Map mit Icons zugeschüttet. "Unendliche“ Rennevents, die sich aber mMn schnell abnutzen. Deswegen bleibt es für mich rein beim Coop Gaming.


----------



## chill_eule (3. April 2022)

Spontan Lust auf Anno bekommen...
Aber:
Anno 1800 packt meine Kiste nicht so recht und mir fehlte bisher die Zeit mich in diesen sehr komplexen Anno-Teil einzu_arbeiten_.
Anno 1404 hab ich unendlich viele Stunden verbracht, also nicht schon wieder.
Anno 2070 mag ich nicht, deswegen habe ich auch Anno 2205 nicht gekauft.
Anno 1602 und 1503 sind mir zu altbacken...
Also:

*Anno 1701 it is! *

Die Kampagne aus dem add-on hab ich nie abgeschlossen, wird endlich Zeit das mal nachzuholen


----------



## Olstyle (3. April 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Für danach habe ich mir vorgenommen Nier:Automata nochmal in voller Pracht zu zocken. Nach kurzen versuchen scheint schon die kleinste Stufe DLDSR quasi alles Geflimmer zu entfernen.


Technisch ist und bleibt DLDSR die Traumlösung für Nier  . Auch wenn die GPU schon mit der kleinsten Stufe ziemlich ächzt.
Inhaltlich hab ich heute die 2B Story durch, nun folgt 9S.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. April 2022)

Warum hat DLDSR nur so krumme Auflösungen, sodass ich bei 16:9 TV immer Balken oben und unten hab?


----------



## Olstyle (3. April 2022)

Dann hast du eine komische Desktop-Auflösung eingestellt. Eigentlich sind das alles Vielfache von selbiger, also das selbe Seitenverhältnis und als Ausgabe bekommt man wieder die Desktop-Auflösung.


----------



## seventyseven (4. April 2022)

Habe wieder Cyberpunk 2077 am laufen. Hat sich ja sehr viel getan mit 1.5. 
Irgendwie komme ich aber nicht mit dieser Elden Ring leere klar .

Gebt mir Demon Souls und Bloodborne auf dem PC, bitte.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. April 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dann hast du eine komische Desktop-Auflösung eingestellt. Eigentlich sind das alles Vielfache von selbiger, also das selbe Seitenverhältnis und als Ausgabe bekommt man wieder die Desktop-Auflösung.


Bei Windows habe ich ganz normal 3840x2160. Im nVidia Treiber das Selbe. Daher wundern mich diese krummen Auflösungen bei DLDSR. Ich kann das mal später screenshotten.


seventyseven schrieb:


> Irgendwie komme ich aber nicht mit dieser Elden Ring leere klar .


Deswegen verzögere ich gerade das Erlebnis soweit wie möglich😅


----------



## Cook2211 (5. April 2022)

*GTA V *habe ich durch (Singleplayer). Das erste Mal hatte ich es 2016 auf der PS4 Pro durchgespielt und konnte mich deswegen an vieles nicht mehr erinnern. Aber was soll ich sagen? GTA V ist beschämend für die gesamte Branche. Dieses Game aus 2013, welches für PS3 und Xbox 360 entwickelt wurde, also Last Last Gen, ist immer noch besser als fast alles was in den letzten Jahren an Openworld Games veröffentlicht wurde.

Los Santos wirkt so wunderbar lebendig, glaubwürdig und konsistent. Ehrlich CDPR, so macht man Stadt-Openworld.

Es gibt keine Dutzende Festungen/Banditenlager o.Ä. die man befreien muss *hust* Ubisoft/Insomniac/Guerilla/Sucker Punch.

Keine unzähligen Fleiß-Sammelaufgaben, kein ewiges looten…ähm… Ubisoft/CDPR/Bethesda anyone?

Keine verwursteten Fertigkeitsbäume, keine Pseudo-RPG-Elemente…

Wie hießen sie doch alle? Spiderpunk? Far Horizon? Ghost of 2077? Cyberassassin? Dying Days? Witcher Dogs?
Hach, keine Ahnung. Bin da aufgrund der immer gleichen Spielelemente wohl etwas durcheinander gekommen 

Da können meinetwegen alle meckern, dass GTA V gemolken wird und bereits für die dritte Konsolen Gen veröffentlicht wurde. Dieses grandiose Openworld Game war die 9,90 für die PS5 Version (war im Angebot) mehr als wert. Eine erneute Runde GTA V war unterhaltsamer als soooo vieles was ich in den letzten Jahren gespielt habe. Da stören mich die Re-Releases kein Stück.


----------



## Cook2211 (8. April 2022)

*Life is Strange (Remaster PS5)*

Eines meiner absoluten Lieblingsspiele. Gekauft hätte ich mir das Remaster trotzdem nicht, da der Grafikstil als solches sowieso keine großen Verbesserungen zulässt. Da das Remaster allerdings Teil der Deluxe Edition von LiS True Colors war, habe ich es quasi abgestaubt.
Jetzt ist auch ENDLICH ein 60 Fps Patch erschienen und so freue ich mich auf eine nächste Runde Life is Strange ❤️

*Deathloop (PS5)*

Tjaaaaaa, ich hatte seinerzeit nicht mit Kritik an Deathloop gespart. Aber vor ein paar Tagen bin ich morgens aufgewacht und dachte „Boah, ich habe voll Bock auf Deathloop“  Seltsam…
Also werde ich dem Game noch eine Chance geben. Vielleicht gefällt es mir ja jetzt besser.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. April 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> *Deathloop (PS5)*
> 
> Tjaaaaaa, ich hatte seinerzeit nicht mit Kritik an Deathloop gespart. Aber vor ein paar Tagen bin ich morgens aufgewacht und dachte „Boah, ich habe voll Bock auf Deathloop“  Seltsam…
> Also werde ich dem Game noch eine Chance geben. Vielleicht gefällt es mir ja jetzt besser.


Ah stimmt, das gibt es ja auch noch und müsste im Herbst dann wohl auch in den Gamepass wandern. Bin schon sehr darauf gespannt, es mal selber auszuprobieren.
Bei mir punktet Arkane jedes Mal schon allein damit, dass sie einen Retro-futuristischen Artdesign, total ausgefallene Storys und Gameplay-Elemente für ihre Games wählen.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. April 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bei mir punktet Arkane jedes Mal schon allein damit, dass sie einen Retro-futuristischen Artdesign, total ausgefallene Storys und Gameplay-Elemente für ihre Games wählen.


Das macht auch Deathloop zu etwas besonderem. Und mir gefällt es jetzt auch deutlich besser als beim ersten Mal. Das ist häufiger bei mir und Games der Fall. Manchmal ist einfach noch nicht der richtige Zeitpunkt um sie durchzuspielen. So war es bei Deathloop. Aber jetzt hat es zwischen uns gefunkt


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. April 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das macht auch Deathloop zu etwas besonderem. Und mir gefällt es jetzt auch deutlich besser als beim ersten Mal. Das ist häufiger bei mir und Games der Fall. Manchmal ist einfach noch nicht der richtige Zeitpunkt um sie durchzuspielen. So war es bei Deathloop. Aber jetzt hat es zwischen uns gefunkt


So ähnlich ging es mir seinerzeit mit Dark Souls


----------



## Cook2211 (11. April 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> So ähnlich ging es mir seinerzeit mit Dark Souls


Ob ich und Souls jemals zueinander finden werden, wage ich dann doch zu bezweifeln


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. April 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ob ich und Souls jemals zueinander finden werden, wage ich dann doch zu bezweifeln


Wag dich mal an Elden Ring, als Open World Fan könnte dich das tatsächlich catchen. Dadurch, dass man auch freier leveln kann, ist das Spiel sogar einfacher als die alten Soulsspiele. Habe zumindest jetzt von vielen Neueinsteigern gelesen, dass sie sich gut zurecht gefunden, und durch Elden Ring sogar Geschmack am Soulsgenre bekommen haben, sodass sie jetzt alle alten Teile nochmal nachholen wollen. 
Aber wie gesagt, unabhängig von den alten Soulsspielen, würde ich dir Elden Ring wärmstens empfehlen


----------



## Cook2211 (12. April 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wag dich mal an Elden Ring, als Open World Fan könnte dich das tatsächlich catchen. Dadurch, dass man auch freier leveln kann, ist das Spiel sogar einfacher als die alten Soulsspiele. Habe zumindest jetzt von vielen Neueinsteigern gelesen, dass sie sich gut zurecht gefunden, und durch Elden Ring sogar Geschmack am Soulsgenre bekommen haben, sodass sie jetzt alle alten Teile nochmal nachholen wollen.
> Aber wie gesagt, unabhängig von den alten Soulsspielen, würde ich dir Elden Ring wärmstens empfehlen


Bei allem was ich bisher über ER gelesen und gesehen habe, kann ich leider nur sagen, dass ER nichts für mich ist.

Ich habe 0,0 Motivation in Spielen gegen Bosse antreten zu müssen, bei denen ich 20,30,40 oder mehr Versuche brauche, bis ich sie besiege. Geduldspiele habe ich mehr als genug mit meinen 2 Jahre alten Zwillingen. Das muss ich nicht auch noch in meiner Freizeit in Games haben. 

 Ich habe keine Lust eine Map abgrasen zu müssen, oder mir Beschreibungen von Locations merken zu müssen, weil es nicht die heute üblichen Map-Markierungen gibt, die mir sagen wo es etwas zu finden gibt.

Ich mag Openworld Games mit ganz normaler Quicksave Funktion, oder die, wenn es nur Autosave gibt, dies so häufig machen, dass ich selbst wenn ich das Zeitliche segne, am besten wieder unmittelbar dort auftauche, wo ich ins Gras gebissen habe.

Das aber nur als Beispiele.

Ich habe Dark Souls 3, dem hochgelobten Bloodbourne und Demon‘s Soul mehrere Chancen gegeben. Und diese Games haben mich jedes Mal auf’s Neue so dermaßen genervt.
Ergebnis: Souls-Like ist - genau wie Rogue-Like - wirklich ein rotes Tuch für mich.

Ich gönne wirklich jedem seinen Spaß mit Souls-Like und speziell ER. Aber diese Games sind halt, so gut sie für Fans auch sein mögen, wirklich nichts für Jedermann. Nach meinen 3 oben genannten Fehlkäufen kommt mir jedenfalls kein Souls-Like mehr auf die SSD.
Deswegen sträube ich mich auch so dagegen, wenn verschiedene Leute fordern, dass sich das zukünftige Game XY doch bitte in verschiedenen Dingen an ER orientieren soll. Ehrlich, sollte es so kommen, dass verschiedene ER Mechaniken als Blaupause für zukünftige Games dienen, laufe ich schreiend weg und hänge mein Hobby Gaming an den Nagel   

Ist nicht auf dich bezogen, also bitte nicht falsch verstehen:
Aktuell ist es so, dass Elden Ring Spieler der gesamten restlichen Gaming Welt Elden Ring auf‘s Auge drücken wollen. Das kommende Tomb Raider soll sich an ER orientieren. The Witcher 4 soll sich an ER orientieren usw. Alles soll sich an ER orientieren. So, als müsse jedes ER Feature für jeden Spieler und jedes Game gleichermaßen grandios funktionieren. So nach dem Motto "Mir schmeckt Nutella, also muss es der ganzen Welt schmecken!“
Mir persönlich wird der Hype, der um ER gemacht wird, mittlerweile dann doch etwas zu groß. ER ist ein tolles Game, aber es ist sicher nicht das Allheilmittel für jedes andere Game. Es gibt genügend Games, die auch ohne ER Anleihen ganz hervorragend funktionieren werden.
Na ja, ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass der Hype bald wieder abflaut.

Wie gesagt, nicht auf dich bezogen. Ich weiß ja, dass es dein Anliegen ist, einem Openworld Fan ein gutes Openworld Game nahezulegen


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. April 2022)

@Cook2211
Wir Soulsfans drehen gerade wirklich durch mit Elden Ring
Habe letztens einem Kumpel davon in fast schon religiösem Eifer voller Begeisterung erzählt, wieso Elden Ring eins der besten Spiele aller Zeiten ist.
Das war glaube ich ne 30 min lange Feuerpredigt und er am Ende nur so "Aha..."^^

Aber bei einem Punkt muss ich dir widersprechen, aber ich denke, dass du da mitgehen wirst: Das Fordern, dass gewisse Gameplaydesign-Entscheidungen übernommen werden sollen, begrenzt sich bei mir auf die Art der Erkundung der Openworld.

Ich sehe es jetzt wieder deutlich bei Forbidden West, welches ich kurz vor Elden Ring noch spielte und jetzt pausiert auf der Seite wartet.
Die Open World von Forbidden ist einfach nur übertrieben schön. Würde sogar sagen, es ist eine der schönsten Open Worlds. Aber die Art des Abgrasens der Fragezeichen ist für mich soo nervig mittlerweile, dass ER daneben wie ne Offenbarung erscheint. Dabei ist ERs OW nicht kleiner, keineswegs, aber sie ist minimalistischer und voller Geheimnisse, die zum Entdecken ermuntern. Ich habe mich in letzter Zeit auch häufiger darüber geärgert, dass Open Worlds immer größer werden wie bei Ubisoft. Jetzt ist mir aber nochmal deutlich klar geworden, dass es weniger die Größe, sondern die gefühlte Belanglosigkeit der Open World ist, die mich triggert.
Ich empfinde halt mittlerweile wenig Motivation jede Ecke einer OW zu erkunden, wenn es sich eh nicht lohnt.

Das ist bei ER ganz anders. Du findest überall in der Welt Rüstungen, Perks in Form von Talismanen, Zauberbücher usw. was dein Spielerlebnis zum einen erleichtert und zum anderen aber auch verbessert, da sich ein wirklicher Progress dadurch feststellen lässt. Die freie Erkundung der Welt wird immer belohnt. Das ist enorm befriedigend.
So etwas wünsche ich mir schon mehr in zukünftigen Open Worlds.

Das jetzt jedes Spiel ein Soulslike werden soll, halte ich auch für Quatsch.
Aber das man Spielern etwas mehr zumuten kann, halte ich nicht für verkehrt. Btw, hab selber drei kleine Kinder 😅

Davon abgesehen muss man fairerweise auch sagen, dass die Art des Openworld-Designs nicht von Elden Ring ist, sondern das letzte Zelda auch schon so hatte. Gothic und Morrowind sollen auch so gewesen sein, weil manche Spieler berichteten, dass sie starke Gothic und Morrowind-Vibes bekamen bei Elden Ring. Hab beide jedoch nicht gespielt.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. April 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich sehe es jetzt wieder deutlich bei Forbidden West, welches ich kurz vor Elden Ring noch spielte und jetzt pausiert auf der Seite wartet.
> Die Open World von Forbidden ist einfach nur übertrieben schön. Würde sogar sagen, es ist eine der schönsten Open Worlds. Aber die Art des Abgrasens der Fragezeichen ist für mich soo nervig mittlerweile, dass ER daneben wie ne Offenbarung erscheint. Dabei ist ERs OW nicht kleiner, keineswegs, aber sie ist minimalistischer und voller Geheimnisse, die zum Entdecken ermuntern. Ich habe mich in letzter Zeit auch häufiger darüber geärgert, dass Open Worlds immer größer werden wie bei Ubisoft. Jetzt ist mir aber nochmal deutlich klar geworden, dass es weniger die Größe, sondern die gefühlte Belanglosigkeit der Open World ist, die mich triggert.
> Ich empfinde halt mittlerweile wenig Motivation jede Ecke einer OW zu erkunden, wenn es sich eh nicht lohnt.


Da stimme ich dir zu. Die Openworld Games sind mittlerweile so überladen, dass ich auch schon längst nicht mehr alles mache was die entsprechenden Games anbieten. So habe ich zum Beispiel die Metal Flowers bei Forbidden West fast komplett links liegen lassen. Genau so wie das Durchsuchen der Flugzeugwracks. Das ist Openworld Füllstoff, den ich wirklich nicht mehr haben muss. Dahingehend wünsche ich mir tatsächlich etwas mehr Minimalismus.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen muss man fairerweise auch sagen, dass die Art des Openworld-Designs nicht von Elden Ring ist, sondern das letzte Zelda auch schon so hatte. Gothic und Morrowind sollen auch so gewesen sein, weil manche Spieler berichteten, dass sie starke Gothic und Morrowind-Vibes bekamen bei Elden Ring. Hab beide jedoch nicht gespielt.


Ja, das stimmt. Andere Games hatten da schon vorher eine ähnliche Herangehensweise an das Thema Openworld.


----------



## Rizzard (12. April 2022)

Ich spiele seit 25.02.2022 *Elden Ring.* Nichts anderes.
Ständig kommt ein neues (optionales) Gebiet, und dauern folgt ein Boss dem Anderen.
Es scheint kein Ende zu nehmen. Bin jetzt bei ca 100h Spielzeit.

Während dessen liegt Forbidden West auf meiner SSD, und fragt sich wann ich mal wieder vorbei schaue. Es hat mich seit Mitte Februar nicht mehr gesehen. Unsere Beziehung ist angeknackst, man könnte sagen wir schlafen seit her in getrennten Betten.

Naja, das erste Halbjahr 2022 ist jedenfalls durchgeplant. 
Wobei wenn ich sehe wie Elden Ring schon wieder rüber schaut, befürchte ich das das komplette Jahr verplant ist.
Mal schauen was nächstes Jahr erscheint.^^


----------



## Krolgosh (12. April 2022)

Im moment auch noch Elden Ring, hab nun 160h auf der Uhr. Werde aber wohl Freitag mit nem Kumpel die neue Season in Diablo3 starten.. mal sehen. Die ersten paar Tage ist es ja immer ganz witzig, bis es dann wieder schnell "zuviel" wird.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. April 2022)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Mal schauen was nächstes Jahr erscheint.^^


Ein Elden Ring DLC


----------



## PCGH_Dave (16. April 2022)

Ich bin dem gutem alten Assassin's Creed II immer noch verfallen, das schaut sogar heute noch erstaunlich gut aus. 
Ja, die Steuerung ist für heutige Verhältnisse echt hackelig und diese verdammte Kamera macht mich wahnsinnig. Aber über die Dächer von Florenz zu springen, macht immer noch so viel Spaß wie damals 

Shots in 5K und max. Details


----------



## M1lchschnitte (16. April 2022)

Ich habs mir verkniffen, in Elden Ring sofort NG+ oder einen neuen Char zu starten. Lieber etwas warten und dann frisch wieder von vorn. Aber eine zweite Runde wird auf jeden Fall folgen. Vielleicht gucke ich ab und zu nochmal rein, einfach um meinen Char warmzuhalten.  Vielleicht auch mal online testen.

Bis dahin habe mich mal meinem Pile of Shame zugewandt und die Halo Master Chief Collection installiert. Ich habe wohl vor endlos langer Zeit mal die PC-Version von Halo 1 (an)gespielt, vielleicht war es sogar nur die Demo, keine Ahnung, kann mich kaum erinnern. Aber ansonsten fehlen mir diese Klassiker völlig, muss ich zu meiner Schande gestehen.
Also wird diese Lücke jetzt geschlossen. Bis jetzt ganz nice.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. April 2022)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Ich bin dem gutem alten Assassin's Creed II immer noch verfallen, das schaut sogar heute noch erstaunlich gut aus.
> Ja, die Steuerung ist für heutige Verhältnisse echt hackelig und diese verdammte Kamera macht mich wahnsinnig. Aber über die Dächer von Florenz zu springen, macht immer noch so viel Spaß wie damals
> 
> Shots in 5K und max. Details


Der 2. Teil ist der Peak in der Assassins Creed Reihe, der danach leider nie mehr wieder erreicht wurde.

Hoffentlich bekommt die gesamte ehrwürdige Ezios Trilogie mal ein Remake im next Gen Gewand.

Und obwohl Revelations nicht so stark war, waren die Momente als die beiden Storylines von Altaïr und Ezio zusammengeführt wurden schon Gänsehaut-Material. Schon schade, dass die ganze Magie der ersten Teile der Reihe nahezu vollkommen abhanden gekommen ist.


M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Ich habs mir verkniffen, in Elden Ring sofort NG+ oder einen neuen Char zu starten. Lieber etwas warten und dann frisch wieder von vorn. Aber eine zweite Runde wird auf jeden Fall folgen. Vielleicht gucke ich ab und zu nochmal rein, einfach um meinen Char warmzuhalten.  Vielleicht auch mal online testen.


Oder wenn das Raytracing Update erscheint?


----------



## Cook2211 (17. April 2022)

*Deathloop *habe ich durch. Beim 2nd Run konnte es mich deutlich mehr überzeugen als beim ersten Mal. Es hat dennoch seine Schwächen. So werden beispielsweise die lediglich 4 Spielabschnitte die man besuchen kann/muss mit der Zeit etwas langweilig.
Da Deathloop aber kein typisches Mainstream Game ist, und Atmosphäre, Spielbarkeit und Story klasse sind, gebe ich *8/10.*

Dann bin ich auf ein Indie Game gestoßen, dass es mMn wert ist, gespielt zu werden:

*Road 96*

Das Game spielt in einem fiktiven totalitären Staat, in dem Teenager per Road Trip versuchen, über die Grenze zu gelangen, um in Freiheit leben zu können. Man lernt Leute kennen, führt Gespräche…und trifft Entscheidungen. Und diese Entscheidungen haben in diesem prozeduralen Spiel Konsequenzen. Entscheidet man sich falsch, kann die Reise z.B. ganz schnell vorbei sein. Je nach Entscheidung unterscheidet sich entsprechend ein Road Trip vom anderen, sodass man das Game ruhig mehrfach spielen sollte, um nicht die besten Dinge zu verpassen.
Grafisch gibt es einen Comic-Stil zu sehen, der zwar nicht gerade High-End daherkommt, aber stimmig ist.

Insgesamt erinnert das Game an Life is Strange. Wer LiS mag, dürfte mit Road 96 nichts verkehrt machen.


----------



## Rolk (17. April 2022)

Der pile of shame wächst und wächst und ich spiele The Ascent New Game+.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. April 2022)

Jetzt eeeendlich Assassin's Creed Odyssey inkl. beider Erweiterungen durchgespielt. Ich bin zwar kein Completionist, aber den Großteil aller Sachen will ich dann doch entdecken/schaffen. Ich schätze, dass ich etwa 225 - 250h im Spiel verbracht habe. Habe keinen genauen Wert, da ich ich zwischendrin von einer... "Demo" auf die Vollversion umgestiegen bin. Zum Teil ist es aber auch so viel, weil ich Orte, die ich in realen Griechenland-Urlauben besucht habe, im Spiel auch sehen wollte 

Trotz mancher üblichen Schwächen von Open-World-Titeln ist AC:O nach AC2 definitiv mein Lieblingsteil der Reihe. Na jedenfalls, Kassandra ist mir schon recht ans Herz gewachsen, aber nun muss sie weiterreisen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cook2211 (17. April 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Trotz mancher üblichen Schwächen von Open-World-Titeln ist AC:O nach AC2 definitiv mein Lieblingsteil der Reihe. Na jedenfalls, Kassandra ist mir schon recht ans Herz gewachsen


Ja, das gilt auch für mich


----------



## Olstyle (17. April 2022)

Die beiden AC:O waren auch ein spürbarer Schritt nach vorne. Auf Valhalla als quasi dritte Version des selben Spiels hatte ich dann kein Lust mehr.
@Topic: Wenn ich mal nicht gerade im Urlaub bin ist immer noch die 9S Version der Ereignisse in Nier:Automata aktuell.


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. April 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die beiden AC:O waren auch ein spürbarer Schritt nach vorne. Auf Valhalla als quasi dritte Version des selben Spiels hatte ich dann kein Lust mehr.


Dito. Origins fand ich übertrieben geil, weil Ägypten auch einfach nur ein Hammer Setting ist. Odyssey war dann schon grenzwertig, aber Griechenland ist einfach nur ein geiles Land und das hat das Spiel sehr schön wiedergeben können. Bei Valhalla habe ich mich schon durch den Prolog gequält, sodass es kurz danach von der Platte flog.
Außerdem hätte ich bei nem Wikinger-Setting raueres und dirtier Artdesign/Story erwartet.
Somit ist Valhalla das erste AC, welches ich nicht durchgespielt habe.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. April 2022)

AC:V habe ich mir letztens günstig gekauft, aber noch nicht installiert. "Wikinger" - Settings sind für mich n bisschen zwiespältig, weil es da einfach zu viel Mist im Stile dieser unglaublich grottigen "Vikings" - Serie gibt, aber probieren will den Teil der Reihe doch. Obwohl es von der Faszination natürlich nicht an das antike Griechenland oder Ägypten rankommt. 

Aber als nächstes will ich erstmal Detroit: Become Human zuende zocken (das lief nach dem Upgrade auf einen WQHD-Monitor mit meiner alten GTX 1060 nicht mehr zufriedenstellend). Und die remasterte Mass Effect Trilogie habe ich ja auch noch in der Mache...


----------



## Cook2211 (18. April 2022)

Aus dem Game Pass:

*Crossfire (SX)
Operation Catalyst (Singleplayer)*

Ein 1st Person Shooter. Keine Hochglanzproduktion wie CoD. Mittelmäßige Grafik. Sachen wie HDR gibt‘s nicht. B-Movie Charme.
Aber: Als Shooter für zwischendurch macht es echt Spaß. Hirn aus und Los geht’s.


----------



## Micha0208 (20. April 2022)

Days Gone

Der Start des Spiels hat mich total gefesselt, danach fällt es zu gutem Standard ab.
(und gute Performance mit 3800X + 2070 Super )

Trotzdem motiviert es weiter zu machen...


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. April 2022)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> Days Gone
> 
> Der Start des Spiels hat mich total gefesselt, danach fällt es zu gutem Standard ab.
> (und gute Performance mit 3800X + 2070 Super )
> ...


Eins meiner Favoriten der letzten Jahre. Setting, Story und Gameplay sind so erfrischend anders. Vor allem verzichtet das Spiel trotz Open World auf irgendwelche formelhaften, belanglosen schlag-mich-tot-Sammelaufgaben. Ein Jammer, dass Sony kein grünes Licht für einen 2. Teil gab


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Mai 2022)

PCGH_Dave hat mich dank seines Beitrags hier nochmal dazu gebracht *Assassin‘s Creed 2* zu spielen. In meinem Fall das Remaster auf der Series X mit Fps Boost (60 Fps).
Zugegeben, das Game fühlt sich doch sehr altbacken an. Aber es fasziniert mich immer noch. Es macht einfach nochmal Spaß mit Ezio Florenz (und Später Venedig) unsicher zu machen.
Es wird sich ja bis heute gerne über die Ubisoft-Formel lustig gemacht, aber ich muss sagen, ich fand sie damals nicht schlimm und ich finde sie auch heute, wenn ich AC2 spiele, nicht schlimm. Eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Die Herangehensweise an die Openworld finde ich in AC2 eigentlich sogar sehr gelungen und sympathisch gegenüber modernen Openworld Games. Die Welt von AC2 wird nur häppchenweise eingeführt. Keine Giga-Map die einen alleine schon aufgrund der Größe erschlägt. Alles erschließt sich gemächlich und mit und mit. Und das Erklettern der Aussichtspunkte empfand und empfinde ich nicht als lästig, sondern letztlich als netten Zeitvertreib in der Openworld.
Und wie erfrischend ist es denn bitte, mal keinen überbordenden Fertigkeitsbaum zu haben?
Heute fast undenkbar 

Fokus auf die Story, anstatt hunderter belangloser Nebenaufgaben. Daraus resultierend 40—50h Spielzeit. Überschaubare Maps. Bitte, bitte liebe Openworld-Entwickler: besinnt euch doch nochmal auf die Dinge, die ein AC2 stark gemacht haben, anstatt Openworld Games immer mehr künstlich aufzublähen nach dem Motto Hauptsache viel von allem.

PS:

AC Odyssey ist ohne Zweifel einer meiner liebsten AC Teile. Alleine schon wegen der flapsigen Kassandra. Ob ich es aber irgendwann nochmal auf mich nehme, 150h+ in dieses Games zu investieren, wage ich dann doch zu bezweifeln.

Die “alten“ AC Teile spiele ich aber immer wieder gerne. Selbst das gescholtene letzte “Stadt“-AC Syndicate habe ich im Laufe der Jahre mehrfach durchgespielt. Die kann man wenigstens in einem annehmbaren Zeitraum durchspielen, ohne sich Monate Zeit nehmen zu müssen. Und irgendwie machen mir die AC Classics mehr Spaß, als so manche moderne Openworld Games.
Manchmal war früher eben doch vieles besser


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Mai 2022)

Die AC Classics waren super und gehören auch zu meinen liebsten Spielen und wie du schon sagst, @Cook2211, die alten Teile waren kompakt und die Ubisoft-Formel war ja auch noch relativ frisch und sehr wegweisend. Nicht umsonst hat sich diese Formel ja auch sehr tief in die Branche eingebrannt, sodass die meisten Open Worlds einem ähnlichen Schema folgen.

Für mich wäre es schon ein Fortschritt und eine Wohltat, wenn zukünftige ACs zwar weiterhin sich der alten Formel bedienen, aber wieder so kompakt werden, wie die ersten Teile.

@topic: Habe jetzt einen ganzen Monat Gaming Detox gemacht und morgen geht's dann wieder weiter mit Elden Ring. Hab natürlich blöderweise in einem sauschweren Gebiet gestoppt und werde wahrscheinlich erstmal nur kassieren


----------



## Olstyle (1. Mai 2022)

Die "Kletter auf den Turm" Elemente waren damals auch einfach großartige Grafikschmankerl. Heute wundere ich mich bei den alten Teilen dann immer wo denn der Regler für mehr Weitsicht geblieben ist.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Mai 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die "Kletter auf den Turm" Elemente waren damals auch einfach großartige Grafikschmankerl. Heute wundere ich mich bei den alten Teilen dann immer wo denn der Regler für mehr Weitsicht geblieben ist.


Was Weitsicht angeht, hat Forbidden West nun die Krone auf. Habe Berge gestaunt, wie weit man blicken kann. Ich glaube, dass wird in nächster Zeit wohl nur die PC Version toppen können. Grafisch eins der schönsten Spiele, leider nur etwas untergegangen unter dem ganzen Elden Ring Hype.


----------



## Blackout27 (1. Mai 2022)

Ich spiele gerade Until Dawn  
Bin aber glaube schon fast am Ende ^^


----------



## Rizzard (2. Mai 2022)

Da ich vor kurzem Elden Ring beendet habe, wollte ich endlich mal bei Forbidden West weiter spielen.
Pustekuchen, vor ein paar Tagen einen neuen Charakter bei Elden Ring angefangen. Dieses "Drecksgame" lässt mich einfach nicht weiter ziehen.^^


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Mai 2022)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> Ich spiele gerade Until Dawn
> Bin aber glaube schon fast am Ende ^^


Ah, danke für den Hinweis. Das schlummert noch in meinem Pile of Shame. Wird Zeit, dass ich das mal anpacke.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Mai 2022)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Da ich vor kurzem Elden Ring beendet habe, wollte ich endlich mal bei Forbidden West weiter spielen.
> Pustekuchen, vor ein paar Tagen einen neuen Charakter bei Elden Ring angefangen. Dieses "Drecksgame" lässt mich einfach nicht weiter ziehen.^^


Wieso nicht NG+?


----------



## PCGH_Dave (2. Mai 2022)

Ich habe mich die letzten Tage mit Evil Genius 2 beschäftigt. Die geheime Basis aufzuziehen, ist schon reizvoll, allerdings krankt das Gameplay an der Dummheit der Schergen. Es ist beispielsweise nicht möglich, per Befehl die Wächter und Söldner an einen bestimmten Punkt in der Basis zu schicken. Es ist dann so, dass feindliche Angriffe in der Regel in einem Massengrab enden, weil die Arbeiter-Schergen durch die Gänge rennen, während die Kampf-Schergen darauf warten, bis die Feinde in Reichweite sind. Spaß macht es trotzdem und der Humor kommt auch nicht zu kurz.


----------



## Krolgosh (2. Mai 2022)

Hab Gestern mal wieder Destiny 2 angeschmissen und geb mir gerade die neuen Kampagnenmissionen. Macht nach nem guten Jahr Pause auch echt wieder Spaß.


----------



## Rizzard (2. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wieso nicht NG+?


Meiner Erfahrung nach rusht man durch´s NG+ nur so durch. Von Kumpels und Kollegen höre ich im Prinzip immer das gleiche. Und zwar das sie nach wenigen Stunden NG+ beendet haben.

Darauf hab ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust. Wenn dann einen neuen Durchlauf von vorne wo man auch wieder alles looten und besuchen muss (damit es auch ja schön stressig wird).^^


----------



## sonny1606 (2. Mai 2022)

Spiele gerade (seid 1 Jahr) zu 100% Hunt Showdown. Ist mein absoluter Favorit.

Einmal im Jahr schaue ich in Star Citizen rein. Will aber auch mal ein bisl in Elite Dangerous rumfliegen. Hab ich seid Jahren auf der Platte rumliegen.


----------



## Blackout27 (2. Mai 2022)

sonny1606 schrieb:


> Spiele gerade (seid 1 Jahr) zu 100% Hunt Showdown. Ist mein absoluter Favorit.
> 
> Einmal im Jahr schaue ich in Star Citizen rein. Will aber auch mal ein bisl in Elite Dangerous rumfliegen. Hab ich seid Jahren auf der Platte rumliegen.



Das habe ich mir eben gekauft 😅
Habe nur noch gutes zu Hunt gelesen und will es jetzt selbst mal antesten und bei gefallen ausgiebig spielen ^^


----------



## Kindercola (2. Mai 2022)

Hab mal wieder Wolfenstein ET " rausgekramt" (schon vor der Steamankündigung^^)
und mal ab und an Horizon Zero Dawn ... find die Steuerung irgendwie fummelig, kA spielt sich für mich irgendwie nicht so flüssig mit Maus und Tastatur.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Mai 2022)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> Ich spiele gerade Until Dawn
> Bin aber glaube schon fast am Ende ^^


Ich freue mich auf The Quarry. Das soll genauso sein und erscheint im Juni für den PC. Hatte das Spiel nicht mal im Visier, bis mein Youtube Algorithmus mir das nicht auffallend oft vorgeschlagen hat. Sieht auf jeden Fall vielversprechend aus:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AW0Fg5l7doE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Rizzard schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach rusht man durch´s NG+ nur so durch. Von Kumpels und Kollegen höre ich im Prinzip immer das gleiche. Und zwar das sie nach wenigen Stunden NG+ beendet haben.
> 
> Darauf hab ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust. Wenn dann einen neuen Durchlauf von vorne wo man auch wieder alles looten und besuchen muss (damit es auch ja schön stressig wird).^^


Genau aus dem selben Grund, hatte ich selbst noch nie in irgendeinem Game die Motivation ein NG+ zu spielen. Verliere irgendwie den Reiz, wenn Char maximal gelevelt wurde.


Blackout27 schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir eben gekauft 😅
> Habe nur noch gutes zu Hunt gelesen und will es jetzt selbst mal antesten und bei gefallen ausgiebig spielen ^^


Gib mal gerne Feedback dazu. Mit dem Spiel liebäugel ich auch schon gefühlt ewig. Hab aber bisschen die Sorge, dass die Einstiegshürde mittlerweile zu hoch ist.


----------



## Rizzard (2. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Genau aus dem selben Grund, hatte ich selbst noch nie in irgendeinem Game die Motivation ein NG+ zu spielen. Verliere irgendwie den Reiz, wenn Char maximal gelevelt wurde.


Ist bei mir auch so. Ich habe eine Vorstellung was ich erreichen will, welchen Build ich mir bauen will.
Wenn das alles schon vorhanden ist, fehlt mir die Motivation.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Mai 2022)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ist bei mir auch so. Ich habe eine Vorstellung was ich erreichen will, welchen Build ich mir bauen will.
> Wenn das alles schon vorhanden ist, fehlt mir die Motivation.


Aber ich kenne auch Spezis, die Soulsbornes bis der Char max out erreicht ist, spielen. Was niemals etwas für mich wäre, da die zweite Hälfte des gesamten Erlebnisses nur aus stupidem farmen besteht...


----------



## Blackout27 (2. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auf The Quarry. Das soll genauso sein und erscheint im Juni für den PC. Hatte das Spiel nicht mal im Visier, bis mein Youtube Algorithmus mir das nicht auffallend oft vorgeschlagen hat. Sieht auf jeden Fall vielversprechend aus:



Das hole ich mir wahrscheinlich auch zum Release und grusel mich dann mit meiner Community durch 😅 Warte aber noch ab wie es bewertet wird.
Mein Erst eindruck ist auch sehr positiv. Können wir uns dann austauschen wie wer wo gestorben ist ^^


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Gib mal gerne Feedback dazu. Mit dem Spiel liebäugel ich auch schon gefühlt ewig. Hab aber bisschen die Sorge, dass die Einstiegshürde mittlerweile zu hoch ist.



Mache ich ✌🏼️
Ersten 4 Runden waren etwas verwirrend und auch erschlagend. Macht aber viel Lust, gerade zu Zweit 

Was sehr bitter ist für mich, das Game bietet kein DLSS ^^ Läuft aber noch ganz gut in 2160p mit 90% Renderauflösung mit Mittleren bis Hohen Einstellungen. 

Ich kann dir gerne so in 1-2 Wochen mal eine PN schicken oder du schaust mal bei mir im Stream rein sobald ich weiß wie man gut spielt


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Mai 2022)

@Blackout27 
Gerne Kanal teilen^^


----------



## sonny1606 (18. Mai 2022)

Fange gerade mal mit Elite Dangerous an. Mal schauen ob es mich in den Bann ziehen kann.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Mai 2022)

Mit *Assassin’s Creed  II* bin ich durch und hatte riesigen Spaß. Es war natürlich ein durchaus nostalgischer Trip. Aber alleine schon die Musik- und Sounduntermalung der alten Teile finde ich wirklich ikonisch.
Schade, dass dieses "AC-Feeling“ der alten Teile bei den letzten Ablegern der Serie vollkommen abhanden gekommen ist.

Wenn ich schonmal dabei bin, geht‘s jetzt mit dem Remaster von *AC Brotherhood *weiter.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (19. Mai 2022)

Halo Infinite.
Wobei ich grad hart überlege, abzubrechen.

In den letzten Wochen habe ich die komplette Master Chief Collection mal nachgeholt und wurde top unterhalten (vor allem von 2,3 und Reach). Halo 5 habe ich mir in Ermangelung einer XBox auf Youtube angeguckt und mich echt gefreut auf Infinite.
Aber die Kampagne ist totaler Mist. Ich müsste etwa halb durch sein und die Story ist uninteressant und absolut un-episch, im Gegensatz zu vorher. Ich hetze nur durch die Gegend und niete an Punkt A und B Covenant-Truppen (zum siebten Mal) um, damit Punkt C freigeschaltet wird. Grad habe ich drei AA-Guns zerstört, nur um jetzt in vier identische Spires latschen zu müssen, damit Spire Nr. 5 freigeschaltet wird!
Von den sinnlosen Nebenaufgaben will ich gar nicht anfangen.
Das hat MMO-Niveau. 
Die Open World war keine gute Entscheidung für das Game, zumindest nicht für die Kampagne.

Und ohne Cortana ist sowieso alles Mist.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Mai 2022)

*Crosscode* aus dem itch.io Ukraine Bundle.
Ich mag die Prämisse, ich mag auch das Gameplay, auf 55" ist die SNES Gedächtnisgrafik dann aber leider schon sehr verschmiert.
Ich bin gerade geneigt es zur Seite zu legen in der Hoffnung dass ja doch irgendwann ein Steam Deck gekauft werden darf.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (19. Mai 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> die SNES Gedächtnisgrafik dann aber leider schon sehr verschmiert.


In den Optionen die höchste Pixelstufe (4) aktiviert? Im Treiber nachgeschärft? Das macht eine Menge aus. Ansonsten setz dich weiter weg, selbst Schuld, mit deinen 55 Zoll 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Mai 2022)

Oder man patched integer scaling ins Spiel 








						GitHub - someonesomewheredev/CrossCode-IntegerScaling: Patch to add integer-based scaling method to CrossCode through a new custom display type.
					

Patch to add integer-based scaling method to CrossCode through a new custom display type. - GitHub - someonesomewheredev/CrossCode-IntegerScaling: Patch to add integer-based scaling method to Cross...




					github.com


----------



## PCGH_Dave (20. Mai 2022)

Pics or it didnt happened


----------



## Olstyle (20. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (20. Mai 2022)

Sieht genauso scharf aus, wie in meiner Erinnerung 
(Ich dachte, du bist schon viel weiter??)


----------



## Olstyle (20. Mai 2022)

Ist halt x6 statt x4 und das überschüssige Scaling weg gelassen. Ersteres wird dir bei WQHD garnicht fehlen.
(Ich bin 2 Stunden weiter als das Bild, diese Woche war quasi gar keine Zeit zum Spielen)


----------



## M1lchschnitte (25. Mai 2022)

Fallout 3.
Zuletzt 2015 gespielt, habe mal wieder Lust aufs Capital Wasteland.


----------



## Rizzard (25. Mai 2022)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir eben gekauft 😅
> Habe nur noch gutes zu Hunt gelesen und will es jetzt selbst mal antesten und bei gefallen ausgiebig spielen ^^


Kannst dir Tipps bei Fabian holen. Macht auch Tutorial Videos.


			https://www.youtube.com/c/siegismund
		

Regelrechter Hunt-Suchtbolzen.^^
Der hat das Spiel wahrscheinlich schon an die 3000 Std gespielt.

Ich finde die Soundkulisse, oder vielleicht auch besser die Sound-Ortung, ultra gut gemacht. Abnormal was in dem Spiel alles über Geräusche wahrgenommen wird.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Mai 2022)

Mein Retro Trip mit der Ezio Trilogie macht nach wie vor Spaß, aber trotzdem freue ich mich, dass es endlich mal ein Spiel zum Release geschafft hat (wenn ich an die ganzen anderen Verschiebungen denke…) und ich somit frischen Gaming Nachschub erhalte:

*Sniper Elite 5 (PS5)*

Für mich als Fan der Serie ein Muss. Im Vergleich zum Vorgänger wurde Teil 5 behutsam weiterentwickelt.
Neue alte Bekannte halten Einzug in das Game: Die aus anderen Spielen bekannte Werkbank zum Waffentuning und den Fokus Blick, mit dem man durch Wände schauen kann, gibt‘s nun auch in Sniper Elite.
Die Grafik wurde im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern aufgehübscht ohne dabei High-End Ansprüchen gerecht zu werden. Insgesamt ist die Grafik aber stimmig und stimmungsvoll.
Auf der PS5 gibt es 60 Fps und Dualsense Support, diesen allerdings eher zurückhaltend eingesetzt. Trotzdem wird dadurch das Spielgefühl verbessert (speziell der Trigger fühlt sich gut an)

Von daher durch die Fan Brille *9/10*


----------



## PCGH_Dave (26. Mai 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> *Sniper Elite 5 (PS5)*
> 
> Für mich als Fan der Serie ein Muss. Im Vergleich zum Vorgänger wurde Teil 5 behutsam weiterentwickelt.
> Neue alte Bekannte halten Einzug in das Game: Die aus anderen Spielen bekannte Werkbank zum Waffentuning und den Fokus Blick, mit dem man durch Wände schauen kann, gibt‘s nun auch in Sniper Elite.


Ich habe auch schon knapp sieben Stunden investiert, bin aber neu in der Reihe, weil mich Teil 1 bis 4 grafisch nicht überzeugen konnten (Teil 5 flimmert allerdings auch ohne Ende und ist in UHD gerade so zu ertragen. Was ist so schwer daran, zumindest TAA in das Spiel einzubauen, wenn mit DX12 und Vulkan zwei APIs und sogar eine rudimentäre Raytracing-Funktion für Schatten implementiert werden konnten?). 

Ich empfinde es als seltsam, wie sich Teil 5 spielt. Ich komme mir vor, wie in einer Lite-Version von Hitman, Crysis und Tomb Raider (Level noch mal spielbar, durch Wände schauen, Wände hochkraxeln, Punkte für jeden Furz und mein Fernglas verstärkt Gespräche selbst über 400 Meter – gerade letzteres raubt mir unglaublich die Immersion, ich dachte, ich bin im Zweiten Weltkrieg unterwegs und kein Hightech-Krieger) und habe aufgrund der Design-Entscheidungen viele Fragezeichen über dem Kopf. Da hätten wir den Spieler-Charakter selbst, der sich ziemlich hölzern steuert. Wenn ich etwa Gegenstände von Tischen oder anderen Oberflächen aufnehmen will, muss ich mich oft neu positionieren, damit der Befehl zum Aufnehmen kommt. Hinter Deckung wird sich oft nicht versteckt, bis ich mich zweimal im Kreis gedreht habe. NPCs werden wie von Zauberhand an mich herangezogen, wenn ich sie tragen will. Und warum zur Hölle sterbe ich sofort, wenn ich in Wasser springe? Das würde die taktische Tiefe um einiges erhöhen, wenn ich schwimmen könnte.

Bis jetzt in Mission 3 frage ich mich auch, was der Titel soll. Ich konnte bislang keines meiner Ziele als Scharfschütze ausschalten und bekomme sogar Belohnungen, wenn ich Ziele auf anderen Wegen erledige, beispielsweise durch eine Explosion. Was bin ich denn dann eigentlich? Ein Attentäter? Ein Sniper? Ein Rambo? Da es mir offenbar freigestellt ist, belohnt mich das Spiel jedenfalls nicht damit, wenn ich in aller Ruhe aus großen Entfernungen Feinde ausschalte, da dann alle wie wild herumrennen, Alarm schlagen und mich über kurz oder lang abschießen. Beim Schleichen hingegen kommt kaum Spannung auf, weil es nicht viele Möglichkeiten zum Verstecken gibt und aufgrund des praktisch nicht vorhandenen Soundtracks so gut wie keine Spannung dabei aufkommt. Zudem habe ich den Eindruck, dass die Level vollgestopft mit Gegnern sind. Wenn ich zwei oder drei ausgeschaltet habe und Deckung bzw. Schutz in einem Gebäude in der Nähe suche, kann ich davon ausgehen, dass da auch schon wieder drei andere Soldaten drinstehen. Da aber jeder NPC sofort feindlich gesinnt ist und es (bis jetzt) keine NPCs gibt, die sich anders verhalten, ist das Stealth-Gameplay genau dann vorbei, wenn mich ein NPC gesehen hat und ich ihn nicht direkt durch einen Kopfschuss erledigen kann. Der sagt dann den anderen Bescheid und ich werde durch das halbe Level gejagt. Lustigerweise wissen die ziemlich genau, wo ich langgegangen bin, obwohl sie mich nicht gesehen haben. Können die auch durch Wände sehen? Und da hinter der nächsten Ecke dann schon wieder 20 neue Feinde stehen, weiß ich nicht mehr wohin und muss neu laden, wenn ich weiter unentdeckt spielen möchte.

Irgendwie schade, denn ich mag das Hitman-Gameplay, habe aber den Eindruck, dass die Entwickler von SE5 sich nicht darüber einig waren, was ihr Spiel denn nun eigentlich sein soll. Es gibt eine richtig coole Abschusskamera, aber sobald ich einmal geschossen habe, weiß jeder, wo ich bin. Als reiner Shooter sind viel zu viele Gegner platziert und es gibt zu wenig Munition. Stealth-Spieler werden durch das Level-Design abgestraft, weil feindliche Soldaten selbst bei Kleinigkeiten sofort in meine Richtung rennen, obwohl sie mich nicht sehen konnten.

Daher die Frage an dich, als Fan der Reihe: Wie soll ich das Spiel angehen? Ich schwanke derzeit zwischen "ich möchte die großen Level unbedingt schleichend erkunden" und "ich habe den Eindruck, dass die Entwickler mich veralbern wollen".


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Mai 2022)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Bis jetzt in Mission 3 frage ich mich auch, was der Titel soll. Ich konnte bislang keines meiner Ziele als Scharfschütze ausschalten und bekomme sogar Belohnungen, wenn ich Ziele auf anderen Wegen erledige, beispielsweise durch eine Explosion. Was bin ich denn dann eigentlich? Ein Attentäter? Ein Sniper? Ein Rambo?


Du bist was immer du sein willst. Ich mag es, wenn ein Game mir die Wahl lässt wie ich vorgehe.



> Zudem habe ich den Eindruck, dass die Level vollgestopft mit Gegnern sind. Wenn ich zwei oder drei ausgeschaltet habe und Deckung bzw. Schutz in einem Gebäude in der Nähe suche, kann ich davon ausgehen, dass da auch schon wieder drei andere Soldaten drinstehen.



Na ja, wenn du feindliche Stellungen, Geschütze, Radaranlagen, Bunker etc. durchqueren musst, um deine Aufagebn zu erledigen, ist es doch normal, dass dort eine große Gegnerdichte herrscht. Alles andere wäre verwunderlich, denn schließlich wollen die Nazis mit aller Macht die  Westflanke verteidigen.



> Da aber jeder NPC sofort feindlich gesinnt ist und es (bis jetzt) keine NPCs gibt, die sich anders verhalten, ist das Stealth-Gameplay genau dann vorbei, wenn mich ein NPC gesehen hat und ich ihn nicht direkt durch einen Kopfschuss erledigen kann. Der sagt dann den anderen Bescheid und ich werde durch das halbe Level gejagt. Lustigerweise wissen die ziemlich genau, wo ich langgegangen bin, obwohl sie mich nicht gesehen haben. Können die auch durch Wände sehen?


Die Gegner beruhigen sich auch wieder, wenn man die Füße stillhält. Zudem ist es bei Sniper Elite immer ratsam sich Fluchtwege einzurichten. Und zwar in Richtung der Bereiche, die man bereits “gesäubert“ hat, abgesichert durch Fallen wie Tretminen oder mit Granaten präparierte Leichen.



> Es gibt eine richtig coole Abschusskamera, aber sobald ich einmal geschossen habe, weiß jeder, wo ich bin.


Natürlich wissen Gegner wo du bist wenn du einen lauten Schuss abgibst. Sollen die Gegner besser taub sein?  
Entweder du suchst dir eine “laute“ Stelle um zu schießen. Zum Beispiel in der Nähe eines benzingetriebenen Generators. Dann überdeckt der Lärm deinen Schuss. Ansonsten gilt natürlich Shoot & Hide: Umgebung sondieren, Schuss abgeben, Position wechseln, warten bis die Gegner sich beruhigt haben.



> Daher die Frage an dich, als Fan der Reihe: Wie soll ich das Spiel angehen?



Ich spiele es so:
Gegend mit dem Fernglas absuchen, Gegner markieren. Je nach Möglichkeit Gegner leise ausschalten, oder über größere Distanz snipern. Dabei immer schauen wo man sich verstecken kann, damit man nach dem Schuss nicht von Gegnern gefunden wird. Dazu immer Fluchtwege planen, und immer an strategisch günstigen Punkten Sprengfallen stellen. Zudem kann es sich lohnen, auch nach Fahrzeugen o.Ä. die man in die Luft jagen kann, Ausschau zu halten, denn mit einem Schuss auf den Tank lassen sich oftmals mehrere Gegner auf einmal ausschalten.


----------



## Banchou (26. Mai 2022)

Durch den Hänno ( Hand of Uncut) wieder Dark Souls 2.
Hab mir hier auch die "scholar of the first sin" Edition gekauft.
Bissel an der Grafik poliert und die 3 Addons, die habe Ich damals nicht gezockt, mit dabei.


----------



## Olstyle (29. Mai 2022)

Nach den Bioshock Geschenken mal wieder die Epic Bibliothek gecheckt.
Die Shooter sind nach wie vor nicht mein Genre, aber Mods für die schon Mal verschmähten Games sind doch eine coole Sache. *Shenmue 3* ließ sich mit Kiwami schneller modden. Und für das fette HUD von *Kingdom Come: Deliverance *gibt es gleich eine gefühlte Millionen Alternativen (das nutze ich aktuell). Das hat wohl nicht nur mich gestört.
Vorerst werde ich wohl KCD weiter spielen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Mai 2022)

Prey haben sie vor kurzem zum 2. Mal verschenkt. KCD könnten sie gerne auch nochmal verschenken. Hab es damals leider verpasst.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (30. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Prey haben sie vor kurzem zum 2. Mal verschenkt. KCD könnten sie gerne auch nochmal verschenken. Hab es damals leider verpasst.


Ist sonst gerade bei GOG im Sale für 11,99€. Die Royal Edition mit allen DLC.
Ich hab allein ins Hauptspiel 87 Stunden versenkt, ist also ein guter Deal.


----------



## Painkiller (30. Mai 2022)

Banchou schrieb:


> Durch den Hänno ( Hand of Uncut) wieder Dark Souls 2.


Hänno hat mich "dezent" auf einen echt spannenden Titel hingewiesen. Für Leute die auf Metal featuring Doom & Painkiller stehen, ist das evtl. einen Blick wert. 
Eine VR-Version davon wäre sich auch cool!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vig4_lsrpto

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



@PCGH_Raff Das Spiel läuft ähnlich wie Doom scheinbar auch auf einen Toaster, wenn das was in Steam steht, stimmt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Engine ist wohl die Unity Engine, welche aber scheinbar maximal ausgereizt wird. Zumindest der Optik nach. Von daher würde mich die Performance interessieren. Falls du mal Luft hast, wäre der eine oder andere Benchmark ein Nice to have.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. Mai 2022)

Sieht geil aus und kommt daher mindestens auf meine persönliche Liste  - Zeit habe ich aber nie. 

"Unity mit Grafik" ist nach wie vor eine Seltenheit, daher stehen die Chancen für einen Techniktest zum Release gut!

MfG
Raff


----------



## Banchou (30. Mai 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Hänno hat mich


Die Idee ist zwar nicht schlecht aber nicht so wirklich meins.

Habe bei Ihm aber noch "Dungeons of Edera" gesehen. Das werde Ich mir mal genauer anschauen die Tage.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (30. Mai 2022)

Tja, da spricht man mit einem Kumpel über alte Zeiten und was passiert? Ich habe wieder mit Vampires Dawn angefangen. Grafisch eher meh, aber das macht immer noch Spaß


----------



## chill_eule (30. Mai 2022)

Dungeons 3


----------



## Cook2211 (31. Mai 2022)

Wieder sind seit dem letzten Mal Spielen ein paar Jahre vergangen, also wird es für mich nochmal Zeit für *Geheimakte Tunguska (iPad)*. In meinen Augen ein herausragendes Point & Click. Schade, dass es um Animation Arts so ruhig geworden ist


----------



## Painkiller (31. Mai 2022)

Ich bin noch immer mit Mass Effect: Andromeda beschäftigt. Sollte aber demnächst damit fertig werden. Was mich an dem Spiel derbe nervt, ist die schwammige Steuerung und die Installation damals.  

Das Spiel ist mir zu wenig RPG und zuviel 3rd Person Shooter. Nur drei Skills dabei haben zu können, nervt gewaltig. Dabei ist das System mit den Klassen durchaus spannend. Ich frag mich, warum die Enwickler bei solchen Spielen keinen "Easy"-Mode anbieten und einen "RPG"-Mode mit mehr Fähigkeiten, ähnlich wie in Teil 1. 

Ich hoffe das beim neuen Mass Effekt die RPG-Elemente wieder deutlich mehr priorisiert werden. Auch der Einfluss auf die Spielwelt muss dringend heftiger ausfallen. Sowas muss einschneidend und spürbar sein. 

Nebenbei spiel auch immer wieder mal Riftbreaker (welches wie der Teufel fetzt  ), und Marvel Avengers.


----------



## chill_eule (31. Mai 2022)

Hauptkampagne in Dungeons 3 beendet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Das siegreiche Böse war...nun ja... *siegreich!*"


----------



## Cook2211 (5. Juni 2022)

Weiter geht’s für mich mit der wunderbaren Ezio Trilogie:

*Revelations (Remastered) (Series X)*

Aktuell habe ich damit mehr Spaß als mit so mancher Neuveröffentlichung der letzten Monate.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Juni 2022)

*Vampire Survivors (GamePass)*

Habe es gestern mal ausprobiert, nach all den positiven Berichten, auch hier auf der PCGH, und was soll ich sagen: Ich bin für locker 3 Stunden an dem Spiel kleben geblieben. So extrem süchtig machend!

Man fängt mit einer von drei Spielklassen an, die zunächst nur eine Fähigkeit zum Kämpfen besitzt. Auf der Map, von denen es 5 verschiedene gibt, greifen dann verschiedene Wesen aus der Welt des Horrors von allen Seiten an. Je mehr man besiegt, umso mehr Edelsteine (XP) bekommt man, die man braucht, um Stufen aufzusteigen. Mit jeder aufgestiegenen Stufe, kann man zwischen 3 (später zwischen 4) Objekten, wie andere Waffen und Perks, entscheiden. Man wird quasi mit jeder Stufe stärker, aber der Clou ist, dass mit jeder Stufe auch der Eskalationsgrad bei den Gegnern steigt. Bedeutet mehr Gegner und stärkere Gegner.
Daher muss man clever wählen zwischen jeder Stufe, wohin man seinen Char levelt. Für mich macht am meisten den Reiz aus zu sehen, wie ich meinen sehr schwachen Char richtig gelevelt zur 1 Char Armee mache, der die ganze Map mit 4 verschiedenen Waffen und Spells niedermäht. Motivierend finde ich auch, dass man mit dem in game verdienten Geld weitere Chars und Dauer-Perks erwerben kann.

Und obwohl ich kein großer Fan von Retro Optik bin, hat das Spiel mich gut gepackt.

Als kleine Kritik würde ich anbringen, dass es halt doch sehr rudimentär und daher etwas eintönig wird nach der Zeit, aber ich empfehle es jedem mal beim Game Pass auszuprobieren.

Zertifiziert als Indie-Perle by AzRa-eL


----------



## chill_eule (5. Juni 2022)

Dungeons 3 DLC 1 abgeschlossen.

Die widerwärtig gute Fee existiert nicht mehr


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juni 2022)

Ob ich KCD fertig spielen werde bin ich mir immer noch nicht sicher. Als Rollenspiel echt super, aber als Kampfsimulation vor Allem frustrierend.
Das Duell gegen Wicht hab ich nur durch einen quasi Bug gewonnen.


Spoiler



Der Typ hat keinen Helm und das Spiel verhindert nicht dass man auf Pfeil und Bogen wechselt -> Ein glatter Kopfschuss ist ein insta-kill, während er sonst gefühlt unendlich viele Schwertschläge aushält.


----------



## Blackout27 (5. Juni 2022)

Horizon Forbidden West (Playstation 5)

Nach Elden Ring eine willkommene und sehr sehr hübsche Abwechslung


----------



## chill_eule (6. Juni 2022)

Dungeons 3 DLC 2 abgeschlossen.

Urlaub vs. Cthulhu 

Urlaub (Thalya) won!


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (6. Juni 2022)

Silent Hunter III mit Living Silent Hunter V2022 Großmod in FullHD.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juni 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Ich bin noch immer mit Mass Effect: Andromeda beschäftigt. Sollte aber demnächst damit fertig werden. Was mich an dem Spiel derbe nervt, ist die schwammige Steuerung und die Installation damals.
> 
> Das Spiel ist mir zu wenig RPG und zuviel 3rd Person Shooter. Nur drei Skills dabei haben zu können, nervt gewaltig. Dabei ist das System mit den Klassen durchaus spannend. Ich frag mich, warum die Enwickler bei solchen Spielen keinen "Easy"-Mode anbieten und einen "RPG"-Mode mit mehr Fähigkeiten, ähnlich wie in Teil 1.


Mass Effect: Andromeda @ PS5 wurde soweit abgeschlossen. Grundsätzlich hatte ich schon Spaß mit dem Titel, aber ich muss auch klare Kritik äußern. 

- Schwammige Steuerung
- Nur drei Skills für aktiven Einsatz
- Keine Skillauswahl für Begleiter
- Nomad ohne Offensivbewaffnung
- Gesichtsanimationen waren nicht so gut
- Kein Paragon-System
- Trefferfeedback teils unbefriedigend
- Impact auf Spielwelt dank Außenposten zwar sichtbar, aber nicht spürbar

Ich hoffe das neue Mass Effect kehrt zu alten Tugenden zurück.


----------



## compisucher (7. Juni 2022)

Da es die Tage kostenlos auf Epic war/ist:
Wolfenstein: The New Order
OK, grafisch antiquiert, macht es aber schon noch gut Spass.
Ich liiiebe die Shotgun mit Schrapnell


----------



## Rolk (7. Juni 2022)

Fundstück aus dem pile of shame: *Warhammer 40K: Mechanicus*

Sehr nettes kleines Taktikspiel. Ich muss sagen ich hatte es wirklich unterschätzt, sonst wäre ich es schon länger angegangen. Auch ideal fürs Steam Deck. Tatsächlich gehört es zu den Spielen die ich grafisch als ziemlich mau empfand, aber durch die hohe Pixeldichte am kleinen Schirm auf ein völlig akzeptables Niveau gehievt werden.


----------



## chill_eule (8. Juni 2022)

Nächster Dungeons 3 DLC im Angriff.

Der Humor ist einmalig   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juni 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Fundstück aus dem pile of shame: *Warhammer 40K: Mechanicus*


Uh, wo wir gerade bei 40K sind. Diese Ankündigungen hier freuen mich sehr. Nr. 1 & Nr. 2 
Aber auch Space Marine 2 löst so ein Jucken in den Fingern aus^^.

Dem Warhammer 40K Universe bin ich seit langem verfallen.


----------



## Rolk (8. Juni 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Uh, wo wir gerade bei 40K sind. Diese Ankündigungen hier freuen mich sehr. Nr. 1 & Nr. 2
> Aber auch Space Marine 2 löst so ein Jucken in den Fingern aus^^.
> 
> Dem Warhammer 40K Universe bin ich seit langem verfallen.


Darktide am 13.09. nicht vergessen. Das dürfte die Zeit bis Space Marine 2 ganz gut überbrücken. 
Verfallen bin ich dem 40K Universe nicht, aber auch ganz und gar nicht abgeneigt. Um die letzten 3 Jahre so 20-30 Bücher zu lesen hat es jedenfalls gereicht.


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Juni 2022)

* CHORVS (Series X Game Pass)*

Ein Space Combat Game im Stile von Star Wars Squadrons, das sich für mich zur Game Pass Perle entwickeln könnte.
Mein persönliches Problem mit derlei Spielen ist oftmals die Steuerung. Irgendwie bekomme ich das nicht so recht koordiniert und verliere oft den Überblick in den Dogfights. Ein Grund, warum ich Squadrons nie weitergespielt habe. Chorvs hingegen hat für mich die perfekte Steuerung. Weg von "Simulation“ hin zu "Arcade“ und Eingängigkeit, sodass ich mich in den Duellen nicht auf die Steuerung/Handhabung des Jets, sondern rein auf die Fights konzentrieren kann. So hatte ich dann von der ersten Sekunde an viel Spaß mit Chorvs.
Grafisch geht das Game auch voll und ganz in Ordnung.
Ob allerdings das Gameplay dauerhaft motivieren kann, oder sich schnell abnutzt, kann ich noch nicht abschätzen. Mal abwarten wie sich Story und Missionen im weiteren Verlauf entwickeln.
Bisher kann ich aber nur sagen: Daumen hoch


----------



## Nathenhale (9. Juni 2022)

Ich spiel im Moment wieder viel ui viel Cracktorio (Factorio). Naja was soll man sagen, der Satz "Ich spiele jetzt nur kurz eine Stunde." War noch nie so gelogen wie wenn ich Factorio spiele.

Fängst um 6 an und puff 10 Uhr.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juni 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> * CHORVS (Series X Game Pass)*


Das Spiel fand ich richtig richtig gut!  Viele hier im Forum empfanden es zu schwer. Und ja, in den Bosskämpfen später ist es knackig, das stimmt. Aber die Spielwelt ist gelungen und die Story war gar nicht mal schlecht. Die Drift-Funktion welche sie aus Battlestar: Galactica geklaut haben, macht aber richtig Spaß. Später bekommst du noch richtig fetzige Rituale. Einzige Manko: Das Spiel ist zu kurz!  



Rolk schrieb:


> Verfallen bin ich dem 40K Universe nicht, aber auch ganz und gar nicht abgeneigt. Um die letzten 3 Jahre so 20-30 Bücher zu lesen hat es jedenfalls gereicht.


Ich hab auch die komplette Horus Heresy Reihe gelesen. Gleich gefolgt von Gaunt's Ghosts. Die Reihe war auch fein.


----------



## chill_eule (9. Juni 2022)

Weiter gehts in Dungeons 3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Juni 2022)

Erzähler die was gegen die vierte Wand haben sind einfach großartig 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JIxTQtGkXPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Minute 2,50


----------



## chill_eule (9. Juni 2022)

Die vierte Wand existiert in Dungeons 3 einfach gar nicht.
Auch die Heldin und sonstige Protagonisten sprechen dauernd mit dem Erzähler


----------



## chill_eule (11. Juni 2022)

Die _Königin des Waldes_ ist mittlerweile auch tot 

Finally:
"Famous last words"



PS:

Der Erzähler hat keinen Bock mehr und will den DLC nach einer Mission schon beenden 
Aber:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maddog88 (13. Juni 2022)

aktuell zum vergleichen Gran Turismo 7 , vorher nur mal Forza gezockt ... abgesehen von damals zu den guten alten PS1 Zeiten mit Gran Turismo 1


----------



## PCGH_Dave (13. Juni 2022)

Ich hole endlich God of War nach. Was ein Spektakel, vor allem in UHD mit DLSS-Q + HDR + 5.1 Anlage. Was eine Bild- und Soundgewalt, herrlich


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Juni 2022)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Ich hole endlich God of War nach. Was ein Spektakel, vor allem in UHD mit DLSS-Q + HDR + 5.1 Anlage. Was eine Bild- und Soundgewalt, herrlich


Boa, wie gerne würde ich dieses Spiel auch nochmal zum 1. Mal erleben. 
Ich war so geflasht von diesem epischen Anfang und dem Bosskampf im Wald


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Juni 2022)

Ich hänge immer noch in der *Doomsday Engine* bei Hexen fest:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .
Die Bildqualität ist um Welten besser, als in der DOS-Version, obwohl die Originaldateien (WAD) benutzt werden.

Man sieht erst mal, wie gut das Spiel programmiert wurde, welchen großen Umfang es hat und was uns die  ------  USK vorenthalten hat.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. Juni 2022)

Die Assassin’s Creed Ezio Trilogie habe ich durch *schnief* Es war schön.

Die Series X SSD ist gut gefüllt mit verschiedenen Games:

Alan Wake Remastered

Dying Light 2

Resident Evil 3 (jetzt als SX Version)

Chvrus

The Quarry

Assassin’s Creed III Remaster

Lake

Stanley Parable


Mal sehen welchem Game ich mich jetzt Vollzeit widme


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Juni 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Die Assassin’s Creed Ezio Trilogie habe ich durch *schnief* Es war schön.
> 
> Die Series X SSD ist gut gefüllt mit verschiedenen Games:
> 
> ...


Die Liste sieht auf jeden Fall nach 'nem strammen Plan aus^^

Lass uns teilhaben, wie es weitergeht. Vor allem The Quarry interessiert mich, wäre gespannt irgendwann  deinen "Review" dazu zu lesen.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Juni 2022)

Ich habe dann tatsächlich *The Quarry* in Angriff genommen. Spielerisch ist es 1:1 ein typischer Supermassive Games Titel wie Until Dawn. Also eher interaktiver Film als Spiel, wobei jedoch jede getroffene Entscheidung Konsequenzen hat und den Ablauf verändert.
In einem Test wurde es als der "echte“ Nachfolger zu Until Dawn bezeichnet und das würde ich so unterschreiben. Trash-Teenie-Horror vom Feinsten der mich bisher gut unterhält.  Wer UD mochte wird sicherlich auch The Quarry mögen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Juni 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich habe dann tatsächlich *The Quarry* in Angriff genommen. Spielerisch ist es 1:1 ein typischer Supermassive Games Titel wie Until Dawn. Also eher interaktiver Film als Spiel, wobei jedoch jede getroffene Entscheidung Konsequenzen hat und den Ablauf verändert.
> In einem Test wurde es als der "echte“ Nachfolger zu Until Dawn bezeichnet und das würde ich so unterschreiben. Trash-Teenie-Horror vom Feinsten der mich bisher gut unterhält.  Wer UD mochte wird sicherlich auch The Quarry mögen.


Super, danke für die doch recht schnelle Einschätzung! Ich bin zwar kein großer Fan von Interaktiven Filmen, aaaber als großer Horrorfilm-Fan machte ich schon bei den Dark Anthology Pictures gerne eine Ausnahme. 
Dann wird auch The Quarry wohl was für mich sein👍


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Juni 2022)

Nach dem 60 Fps Patch für die aktuellen Konsolen habe ich gestern auch nochmal bei *AC Origins (Series X)* reingeschaut. Auch nach mittlerweile 5 Jahren sieht das Game immer noch verdammt gut aus. Schon krass wie sehr sich die technische Weiterentwicklung verlangsamt hat. Nach einem halben Jahrzehnt kommt ein Last Gen Game immer noch so schick daher, dass es glatt auch ein aktueller Release sein könnte.
Na ja, ich denke, ich werde es etwas "nebenher“ spielen, weil Setting und Atmosphäre des Spiels einfach stark sind. Und AC geht bei mir immer


----------



## chill_eule (19. Juni 2022)

Grad gesehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da kommen jetzt noch mal ca. 2 Stunden dazu


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Juni 2022)

Heftig! Ich habe noch in keinem Spiel, so viele Stunden versenkt. Bezweifle aber auch, dass mich je ein Spiel so sehr catchen kann. Hab da eher so ne Art selektive ADHS was Games angeht; Verspüre nach relativ kurzer Zeit den Wunsch immer wieder was anderes zu spielen.


----------



## chill_eule (19. Juni 2022)

Cities: Skylines im Spoiler 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Die 1000 mach ich dies Jahr bestimmt noch voll 



PS: Civ V und VI sehen relativ ähnlich aus  Und ich hab noch mehr solcher Zeitfresser ^^


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juni 2022)

Hmm


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Juni 2022)

Ihr Süchtigen


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juni 2022)

Geht doch für 6 Jahre


----------



## Maddog88 (20. Juni 2022)

Ich hab letztes Jahr ein neuen Gaming PC zusammengebaut und hab bei der CPU Hitman 3 Code dazu bekommen. Ich hab die Woche Urlaub und werd mir das Game endlich mal zur Brust nehmen, ist einfach viel zu lang schon überfällig. 

Wurde zwar wegen Diablo Immortal gefragt, aber ich werde das Game aussetzen und freue mich umso mehr auf Diablo 4 (hoffentlich nächstes Jahr)


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juni 2022)

Verweile gerade in "Black Geyser: Couriers of Darkness".

Wer Baldurs Gate 1 gern hatte wird sich in "Black Geyser" wohl ziemlich sicher direkt wohl fühlen, inklusive nicht immer handlicher HUD, in vielen Punkten spartanischer bis altbackener Grafik, die selbst direkt ein Pillars of Eternity 1 an vielen Ecken nochmal richtig gut ausschauen lässt und manchmal auch ziemlich "minimalistischer Wegfindung".^^

Aber besonders Grafik ist halt, gerade in einem CRPG, absolut nicht alles und wer CRPG will bekommt es hier als üpige Portion, auf einem großen Teller, serviert, nur eben ohne zu viel Feinschliff und Konfort, da sollte man dann doch lieber direkt Richtung PoE, oder D:OS schauen (wenn man das sucht):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (20. Juni 2022)

Die Grafik sieht (zumindest in meiner Erinnerung) exakt aus wie Neverwinter Nights 2, sprich: Geil! 

Basiert das auch auf DnD @Nightslaver?
Wahrscheinlich nicht, oder?

Das pack ich direkt mal auf meine Wunschliste


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juni 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> *Die Grafik sieht (zumindest in meiner Erinnerung) exakt aus wie Neverwinter Nights 2*, sprich: Geil!


Ich glaube deine Erinnerung trügt dich dort sehr, junge Eule.  



chill_eule schrieb:


> Basiert das auch auf DnD @Nightslaver?
> Wahrscheinlich nicht, oder?


Nein, es benutzt im wesentlichen seine eigene Regeln, kein vordefiniertes Regelwerk, wie z.B. AD&D, oder Pathfinder.


----------



## chill_eule (20. Juni 2022)

Ja, "Geil" war übertrieben   
Aber ich finde die Ähnlichkeit ist frappierend:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juni 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Aber ich finde die Ähnlichkeit ist frappierend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist mir durchaus noch im Gedächtnis wie NWN2 ausschaut, spiele es selbst gelegentlich noch immer mal wieder gerne (zuletzt vor etwas über 1 1/2 Jahren mal wieder als elfischer Warlock).

Würde daher auch nach wie vor sagen / behaupten wollen, das es nicht "frapierend" ist.

Stilistisch sind die Unterschiede bei der Grafik doch schon ziemlich hoch.
Abgesehen davon das die Charaktere halt wie auch in NWN2 3D sind, erinnert der sonstige Stil der Hintergründe / Locations doch schon ehr stark an Baldurs Gate 1. 

Schaust du z.B. hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DARPA (21. Juni 2022)

Hab mir letzte Woche mal die Demo von* Oddworld: Soulstorm* gezogen.

Weiss nicht ob ihr die Serie kennt. Abe´s Odyssey und Abe´s Exoddus hab ich als Kind gern gezockt.
Soulstorm tritt spielerisch in deren Fußstapfen. Also ein 2D-Plattformer in einer 3D-Kulisse. Dahingehend ist die Transformation der alten Teile in die Neuzeit schonmal gelungen.

Allerdings fehlt der Charme der alten Teile. Man kann nicht mehr furzen (reicht eigentlich schon als Grund es direkt zu deinstallieren ), die Kommunikation mit anderen Mudokons ist reduziert worden und viel rudimentärer. Überhaupt fehlen irgendwie die witzigen Elemente, welche auch den Charme ausgemacht haben. Zum Beispiel wenn man in den alten Teilen mit Abe gegen ne Wand gerannt oder gerollt ist, wo es nicht weiter geht, dann gabs ne Animation wie er hingefallen ist und er hat noch sauer gegrunzt. In dem neuen Teil passiert.....garnix

Mein größter Kritikpunkt ist aber die Steuerung. Schon die ersten beiden Teile waren recht anspruchsvoll und viele Abschnitte nur durch try and error zu schaffen. Aber zu schaffen wenn man im richtigen Rhythmus die Knöppe drückt.
Bei Soulstorm hatte ich schon am Anfang mehrere Stellen, wo ich nur durch Zufall die Sprungpassage geschafft hab. Es fühlt sich viel zu unpräzise an. Außerdem wird man direkt mit Gegnern und Herausforderungen zugeschissen. Ich hab das Gefühl, der einzige Ansatz war dem Spieler soviel wie möglich auf einmal entgegen zu werfen damit es anspruchsvoll wirkt. Wie gesagt, schon Odssey und Exoddus waren schwierig, aber auf ne viel bessere Art und Weise.

Der Ansatz ist gut, aber nach 2h hat mich schon soviel genervt, dass ich sage Nein Danke. Schade.


----------



## Veriquitas (21. Juni 2022)

DARPA schrieb:


> Der Ansatz ist gut, aber nach 2h hat mich schon soviel genervt, dass ich sage Nein Danke. Schade.











						Oddworld: Stranger's Wrath HD on Steam
					

You're the Stranger, a mysterious bounty hunter on a mission to bag the ultimate prize. And you need that money like no one else because there is something very wrong with your health and the only way to fix it is a very costly operation.




					store.steampowered.com
				




Kannst das ja mal probieren.


----------



## DARPA (21. Juni 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Kannst das ja mal probieren.


Danke, aber das ist ein ganz anderes Genre.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juni 2022)

*Guardians of the Galaxy* im Gamepass. Herrlicher Humor, spannende Story, gute Musik und handliches Gameplay mal ganz ohne Open World Ambitionen.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (26. Juni 2022)

Ich habs geschafft   
Mir fehlen die Worte. Absolut großartiges Spiel, wenn nicht gar das Beste, was ich jemals durchgespielt habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Juni 2022)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Ich habs geschafft
> Mir fehlen die Worte. Absolut großartiges Spiel, wenn nicht gar das Beste, was ich jemals durchgespielt habe.
> 
> 
> ...


Besser als Elden Ring?! Verräter!


----------



## PCGH_Dave (26. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Besser als Elden Ring?! Verräter!


Da habe ich erst meinen ersten Durchlauf absolviert, von „durch“ kann da noch keine Rede sein 

Ich mag jetzt aber erst mal wieder was einfaches spielen, bevor ich die nächste große Welt erkunde.


----------



## IphoneBenz (26. Juni 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> *Guardians of the Galaxy* im Gamepass. Herrlicher Humor, spannende Story, gute Musik und handliches Gameplay mal ganz ohne Open World Ambitionen.


Das war tatsächlich erfrischend das Game. 
Alleine nur rum stehen und die Dialoge xD 

Hoffe hast auch immer den Kühlschrank zu gemacht  

Wir spielen zurzeit Edge of Eternity. Lässt etwas auf sich warten bis das Spiel mal losgeht.


----------



## Veriquitas (29. Juni 2022)

Heute Dead Space 2, eigentlich wollte ich nur mal schauen ob es sich ohne Probleme von DvD installieren lässt. Und jetzt spiel ich einfach mal weiter. Was soll man sagen immer noch ein gutes Game, kann bis heute nicht verstehen warum einige sagen der wäre so viel schlechter als Teil 1. Der einzig schlechte Dead Space Teil ist für mich 3.

Man erschreckt sich häufig und das es nur noch ein reines Action Game, sein soll, ist ne glatte Lüge. Zu mahl auch die verschiedenen Waffen mehr Sinn machen als in 1 (beste Waffe Plasmacutter). Weil die Gegner in 2 viel unterschiedlicher sind.


----------



## Rizzard (29. Juni 2022)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Ich habs geschafft
> Mir fehlen die Worte. Absolut großartiges Spiel, wenn nicht gar das Beste, was ich jemals durchgespielt habe.
> 
> 
> ...


Ich wäre gerne aktuell auf deinem Wissensstand. Dieses Jahr soll es ja schon mit Ragnarök in die zweite Runde gehen, allerdings ist God of War bei mir schon wieder 4 Jahre her, und ich weis nur noch das Gröbste.
Eigentlich hätte ich zur Vorbereitung nochmal eine Auffrischungsrunde einlegen sollen, aber das Projekt ist mir zu groß als das ich das nochmal schaffen würde.


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juni 2022)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Hoffe hast auch immer den Kühlschrank zu gemacht


Ständig, wurde dann auch im Abspann thematisiert   .
Gestern hab ich es dann beendet. Von mir eine 9/10.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (29. Juni 2022)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich wäre gerne aktuell auf deinem Wissensstand. Dieses Jahr soll es ja schon mit Ragnarök in die zweite Runde gehen, allerdings ist God of War bei mir schon wieder 4 Jahre her, und ich weis nur noch das Gröbste.
> Eigentlich hätte ich zur Vorbereitung nochmal eine Auffrischungsrunde einlegen sollen, aber das Projekt ist mir zu groß als das ich das nochmal schaffen würde.


Tja, das wird dich wahrscheinlich sehr überraschen, aber ich spiele Spiele nicht wegen der Story, sondern wegen des Gameplay. Im Zweifel schau dir einfach ein paar Gameplay-Videos an, oder einen Zusammenschnitt aller Zwischensequenzen (so viele sind es ja nicht), dann bist du recht flott wieder up to Date. Aber verstehe ich das richtig? Schon dieses Jahr kommt der Nachfolger? Aber nicht direkt für PC, oder? Nach der sehr guten Erfahrung mit der PC-Version von God of War bin ich sehr am Nachfolger interessiert.


----------



## Rizzard (29. Juni 2022)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Tja, das wird dich wahrscheinlich sehr überraschen, aber ich spiele Spiele nicht wegen der Story, sondern wegen des Gameplay. Im Zweifel schau dir einfach ein paar Gameplay-Videos an, oder einen Zusammenschnitt aller Zwischensequenzen (so viele sind es ja nicht), dann bist du recht flott wieder up to Date. Aber verstehe ich das richtig? Schon dieses Jahr kommt der Nachfolger? Aber nicht direkt für PC, oder? Nach der sehr guten Erfahrung mit der PC-Version von God of War bin ich sehr am Nachfolger interessiert.


Ich nehme an die PC-Version kommt später. Wann das sein wird (12, 24, 36 Monate etc), kann man jetzt noch nicht sagen.


----------



## Painkiller (29. Juni 2022)

Im Moment sieht es so aus:

- World of Warships: Legends
- Dreadnought
- Control - Ultimate Edition
- Evil Genius 2 inkl. DLCs (Wer schon immer mal der James Bond-Bösewicht sein wollte... Hier ist eure Chance!) 
- Riftbreaker (Muss mich wieder einspielen! Im Juli erscheint das Add-On "Mental Terror" für 10€. Und für Ende des Jahres ist der Multiplayer/Coop vorgesehen. Das Spiel wir kontinuierlich weiterentwickelt und Items welche von der Community entwickelt wurden, landen im Spiel! Genau so soll es sein! Der Titel ist eine echte Perle in der heutigen Zeit.  )

Alles @PS5


----------



## Charmin86 (29. Juni 2022)

Ich bin momentan von Heavy Rain angetan (PC/Steam).
Grandiose Story aber etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig mit Maus und Tastatur   
Danach mache ich mich an Beyond Two Souls, welches ebenfalls eine super Story, einen genialen Soundtrack und Willem Dafoe bietet


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juni 2022)

Charmin86 schrieb:


> Ich bin momentan von Heavy Rain angetan (PC/Steam).
> Grandiose Story aber etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig mit Maus und Tastatur
> Danach mache ich mich an Beyond Two Souls, welches ebenfalls eine super Story, einen genialen Soundtrack und Willem Dafoe bietet


Detroit: Become Human kennst du bereits? Imo ist das die Perfektionierung der "Quantic Formel".


----------



## M1lchschnitte (29. Juni 2022)

Darksiders Warmastered
Ich hatte die Reihe nie wirklich auf dem Schirm, hab dann aber mal Teil 3 für 5€ in der Schütte bei Mediamarkt gesehen. Hatte viel Spaß und hab dann Teil 1&2 nachgekauft.
Diese ganze Armageddon/Himmel vs Hölle-Thematik gefällt mir sehr. 


Charmin86 schrieb:


> Ich bin momentan von Heavy Rain angetan (PC/Steam).
> Grandiose Story aber etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig mit Maus und Tastatur


Meine Partnerin hat so verkackt bei dem Spiel, weil sie nie aufpasst.  
"Was trug ihr Sohn, als er verschwand?"
Äääähhhhhhmmmmmmmmmm....

Ist natürlich auch alles und jeder draufgegangen bei ihr. Dafür hat sie Talent.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (29. Juni 2022)

Zu Heavy Rain hätte ich ne Frage, an die, die es durch haben:



Spoiler



Mir ist bis zuletzt nicht klar geworden, warum Ethan Mars die Blackouts hatte und an seltsamen Orten, im Regen, auf der Straße wieder "aufgewacht" ist. Kann mir das jemand erklären?


----------



## Charmin86 (29. Juni 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Detroit: Become Human kennst du bereits? Imo ist das die Perfektionierung der "Quantic Formel".


Oh ja, das steht auch noch auf der Liste!



M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Meine Partnerin hat so verkackt bei dem Spiel, weil sie nie aufpasst.
> "Was trug ihr Sohn, als er verschwand?"
> Äääähhhhhhmmmmmmmmmm....
> 
> Ist natürlich auch alles und jeder draufgegangen bei ihr. Dafür hat sie Talent.


Ich muss gestehen, mir ging es anfangs ähnlich...habe gefühlt fünf Mal von Vorne angefangen, weil
ich mit meinen Entscheidungen nicht leben konnte


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie dafür gemacht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Juni 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Wie dafür gemacht.


Cool!

Ist das ne spiegelnde Oberfläche?


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ist das ne spiegelnde Oberfläche?


Wie meinen?
Ist halt das Deck in der 256GB Variante also nicht sonderlich entspiegelt, aber auf dem Bild hatte ich auch nur ca. die halbe Maximalhelligkeit an.


----------



## IphoneBenz (29. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mrrJSSySs-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was soll ich sagen, immer wieder ein muss! 

Damals war das einfach mega. Mit VSR knallen die Alpha Effekte am Anfang echt rein, aber ob nun 1440p oder 2880p macht kein Unterschied. Gefühlt!

Eine kleine Zugabe das ihr auch wieder Lust habt. Bin am PC der Freudin ( die hat ein mega Sitzkissen) also nicht wundern wegen dem OSD. xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WsPNKAFFuHE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4nWHACLqf9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Charmin86 (30. Juni 2022)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Zu Heavy Rain hätte ich ne Frage, an die, die es durch haben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dafür gibt es tatsächlich keine genaue Erklärung, nur Mutmaßungen.


Spoiler



Soweit ich mich erinnere, hatte der Entwickler die entsprechenden Szenen aus dem Spiel genommen, da sie gleich zu Beginn zu viel Aufschluss über den generellen Verlauf der Story gegeben hätten.
Es wird jedoch angenommen, dass sich die Blackouts entwickelten, weil Ethan den Schock über Jasons Tod nicht verarbeiten konnte. Es gab mal Videos mit deleted scenes, allerdings scheinen die allesamt gelöscht worden zu sein...


----------



## Veriquitas (30. Juni 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Darksiders Warmastere



Der Artstyle von Joe Madureira ist Mega gut, 2 hab ich nur angespielt. Das Spiel hat ne Super Atmo auch wegen der Musik. Wenn du Darksiders gut findest solltest du mal Kingdoms of Amalur probieren,  das ist nen Hybrid aus den Open World Bethesda Games und Darksiders.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6lhzDkaKi1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (30. Juni 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Der Artstyle von Joe Madureira ist Mega gut, 2 hab ich nur angespielt. Das Spiel hat ne Super Atmo auch wegen der Musik. Wenn du Darksiders gut findest solltest du mal Kingdoms of Amalur probieren,  das ist nen Hybrid aus den Open World Bethesda Games und Darksiders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht interessant aus, habs mal auf meine Wunschliste gepackt. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## PCGH_Dave (30. Juni 2022)

Charmin86 schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es tatsächlich keine genaue Erklärung, nur Mutmaßungen.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Ja, das kann ich mir auch vorstellen. Aber dass er gerade dann, als sein Sohn entführt wird, einen Blackout hat, passt dazu nicht. Ich hätte gerne gewusst, wie der Origami-Killer das „verursacht“ hat, dass auch der echte Spieler, also wir, zum Zeitpunkt der Entführung (oder anderen Dingen, wie im Schreibmaschinenladen), im Moment des Geschehens nicht bemerken konnten, was tatsächlich passiert. Es gab bis zuletzt leider keine Aufklärung, was ich sehr schade fand.


----------



## DARPA (30. Juni 2022)

@PCGH_Dave 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9FsYF9quOZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Veriquitas (30. Juni 2022)

Da heute mein neuer Controller gekommen ist, muss der sich erst nen paar Tests unterziehen und deswegen heute RocknRoll Racing von Blizzard. Einfach nen Hammer Game, heute noch, geile Mucke geiler Kommentator. Bockt einfach das Game, schön unkompliziert.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Juli 2022)

Da der Controllertest immer noch anhält heute mal Shovel Knight, ein 8 bit Retro Jump and Run mit Upgrades (Waffen, Zaubersprüchen, Rüstungen) und verschiedenen Charakteren. Der Schaufelritter ist nur einer von 4 spielbaren Charakteren aus denen man vor dem Spieldurchlauf wählen kann. Diese spielen sich alle sehr unterschiedlich.

Hat nen guten Schwierigkeitsgrad, ist jetzt nicht zu schwer aber auch nicht zu leicht. Nicht wie Dead Cells oder Blasphemous etc. Vom Look her bunt und humoristisch gehalten, also für sanfte Gemüter. Man streift durch Themnbasierte Level (verücktes Labor, Friedhof etc.) sammelt Edelsteine für die Upgrades. Falls man stirbt startet man am letzten Checkpoint und verliert ein Teil seiner Beute und kann diese wieder aufsammeln, an der Stelle wo man starb. Vorausgesetzt man stirbt vor dem einsammeln nicht wieder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Juli 2022)

Ich wechsle aktuell zwischen dem *Resident Evil 3 Remake *und *Sherlock Holmes Chapter One *(beide Series X) hin und her.
Resi ist halt Resi. Atmosphärisch stark. Grafisch sehr gut. Nur die Nemesis Sequenzen nerven etwas.
Sherlock macht schon Spaß. Allerdings ist die Bedienung etwas sperrig und nicht sonderlich intuitiv. Und die Grafik ist auch nicht das Gelbe von Ei. Trotzdem ist das Lösen der Fälle unterhaltsam.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. Juli 2022)

Bloodborne PSX , ich kenn das original Bloodborne nur vom sehen, da ich mir nie ne Playstation 4 oder 5 zulegen wollte nur für Bloodborne. Aber ist für nen Psx Remake sehr hochwertig, hab es vor Monaten nur angespielt weil mein Controller nicht mehr richtig funktionierte. 

Und da ich jetzt eine neuen habe, wird natürlich auch Bloodborne nachgeholt. Es ist nicht das komplette Spiel, soll aber so weit ich weiß fortgesetzt werden. Es ist kostenlos und somit jedenfalls mal nen Blick Wert, gerade für die, die keine Playstation besitzen, falls Sony und From Software hier mitlesen bringt es mal für Pc.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. Juli 2022)

Blackthorne muss heute auch hinhalten, ist nen Plattformer oder kurz gesagt Prince of Persia mit Schrotflinte. Man bewegt sich durch Level und muss Items kombinieren, um durch Türen zu kommen oder auf Klippen hinauf etc. Es gibt 2 Modi zwischen den man hin und her schaltet. Waffe gezogen oder Waffe weg gesteckt, ohne Waffe in der Hand kann man rennen und springen. Mit Waffe in der Hand kann man durch das drücken nach oben, sich im Schatten verstecken, so dass Gegner einen nicht treffen können. Weder im Nahkampf noch mit Schusswaffen.

Die Gegner können sich auch im Schatten verstecken. Beim Schusswechsel geht es dann um das richtige Timing, also man muss abschätzen wieviel Schüsse der Gegner nocht abgibt, um selbst aus der Deckung hervor zu kommen und zu schießen. Wenn man zu nah an einer Klippe steht und man aus der Deckung hervortritt schubsen die Gegner einen auch mal runter Es gibt neben der Schrotflinte, noch Bomben und ähnliche Items welche man benutzen kann.

Blizzard brachte das Game in den 90gern auf den Markt für Snes, Genesis, Pc und in den 00er Jahren für Nintendo Ds. Ein Prinz mit Schrotflinte was will man mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Juli 2022)

Ich bewundere jedes Mal die Retro-Fraktion, wie sie immer noch gefallen finden kann, an 2D Plattformer und all den anderen Retrokram. Nach Elden Ring, TLOU, Arkham Series usw. gibt es für mich irgendwie kein Zurück mehr.
Ich kann als jemand, der die Zeit ja live miterlebt hat mit Mega Drive und SNES, heutzutage einfach nicht mehr Zugang dazu finden, um Spaß zu haben. 
Finde es aber irgendwie faszinierend, dass manche zum alten Stil die gleichen Gefühle hegen, wie ich zu alter Musik, da verhält es sich nämlich bei mir genau anders herum; ich komme auf heutige Musik nicht wirklich klar und kann mir nur meinen alten Schaiss geben.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. Juli 2022)

Naja bei mir zählt nur ob der Entwickler es ernst meint mit dem Game und alte Games sind meistens mit viel Leidenschaft gemacht oft mehr als heute aufgewendet wird. Bei mir zählt vorwiegend das Gameplay, ich mag zb. auch die alten God of War Teile 1-2. Aber 4 ist zb. einfach nur nen Cringefest, die ganzen Zwischenseqeuenzen sind richtig albern inszeniert usw.  Dieses bemüht realistisch wirkende, aber nicht ganz dran kommen, da zieht sich bei mir alles zusammen.

Für mich zählt nur die Ernsthaftigkeit.



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> ch kann als jemand, der die Zeit ja live miterlebt hat mit Mega Drive und SNES, heutzutage einfach nicht mehr Zugang dazu finden, um Spaß zu haben.



Naja was die Plattformer angeht hat man ja keine andere Wahl, da selbst wenn man das gerne spielt und die 8 bit, 16 bit Grafik nicht mag nichts anderes spielen kann. Weil es so gut wie keine 2D Plattformer gibt mit 3D Grafik. Und ansonsten halt sowas wie Cuphead oder so.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Juli 2022)

Das *Resi 3 Remake* habe ich durch. In der Kürze liegt die Würze, kann ich nur sagen. Nach 7-8h ist man durch. Dafür sind die Stunden spannend und atmosphärisch gefüllt. Von daher hatte ich meinen Spaß. Ich war aber auch noch nie ein Freund der Rechnung Spielzeit/Euro.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. Juli 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das *Resi 3 Remake*



Machen die jetzt von jedem Teil nen Remake ? 

Ich wäre ja für Silent Hill Remakes oder das Silent Hill 1 und 2 mal auf Gog angeboten werden.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Juli 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Machen die jetzt von jedem Teil nen Remake ?


Von 2+3 gibt es Remakes (die beide sehr gut sind). Teil 4 wurde vor kurzem angekündigt.



> Ich wäre ja für Silent Hill Remakes oder das Silent Hill 1 und 2 mal auf Gog angeboten werden.


Ich schätze, das ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## T'PAU (2. Juli 2022)

Für so mal zwischendurch zocke ich grad den Asteroids-Klon "AЯRSTEROIDS".
Ja richtig, mit spiegelverkehrtem R im Namen (alternativ auch aRRsteroids geschrieben).
Das doppelte RR ist ein Bezug auf Youtuber "Retro Recipes", speziell Perifractic, von dem teilweise die Musik stammt.

Macht Spass und besonders in höheren Leveln, wenn die Zeit schneller runter läuft sucht man verzweifelt neue Brocken zum zersemmeln, was wieder ein paar Sekunden bringt.   









						aRRsteroids by HBObiWan
					






					hbobiwan.itch.io


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Juli 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Und ansonsten halt sowas wie Cuphead oder so.


Okay, hier habe ich auch eine Ausnahme gemacht. Das Artdesign ist einfach zu geil, als dass ich das auslassen hätte können.
Hab es aber leider nie komplett durchgespielt, so bockschwer wie das ist.
Freue mich aber auch auf den DLC.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das Artdesign ist einfach zu geil, als dass ich das auslassen hätte können.



Ja ist aufwendig produziert, das können nicht viele. Mir ist sowas halt lieber oder so Spiele wie Prodeus die 3D Grafiken ingame, als 2D Sprites rendern. Da gibts noch 1000 andere Dinge die man machen könnte, werden aber nicht gemacht. Es wird immer in das Geld gesteckt was vorher funktioniert hat, bei Triple A Firmen. Oder bei anderen funktioniert, selbst Mods sind oft besser und die werden meist ohne Gehalt fertig gestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juli 2022)

*Life is Strange: True Colors*
Savegame Sync sei dank abwechselnd auf TV vom PC zugespielt und auf dem Deck aus der MS Cloud. Letzteres funktioniert echt schon fast erschreckend gut.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Juli 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Da gibts noch 1000 andere Dinge die man machen könnte, werden aber nicht gemacht. Es wird immer in das Geld gesteckt was vorher funktioniert hat, bei Triple A Firmen.


Ja, leider. Ich würde mir auch wünschen, dass die Branche vielmehr mit verschiedenen Grafikstilen experimentieren würde und auch dahingehend auch gerne mal mutiger ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Juli 2022)

Von *Sherlock Holmes Chapter One (SX) *bin ich schwer enttäuscht.

Die Grafik liegt bestenfalls auf 360 Niveau. Niedrige Auflösung, unterirdisches LoD usw. Das alleine ließe sich verschmerzen. Allerdings treten beim Laufen durch die Stadt andauernde Streaming Ruckler auf. Und das empfinde ich als extrem störend. Dazu relativ lange Ladezeiten wenn man z.B. von einem Inmenraum nach draußen tritt.

Was Openworld und Quests angeht, hat man so ziemlich jeden Openworld-Crap integriert, den es gibt. Wer auf die Idee gekommen ist, bei einem Detektivspiel die bekannten 0815-Banditenlager einzubauen, der gehört gefeuert. Man kennt es von AC, Ghost of Tsushima, Spider-Man…aber Sherlock  da möchte ich ermitteln und Rätsel lösen, aber keine Banditenlager ausheben.
Das Questbook wird beim Bewegen in der Stadt alle Nase lang mit belanglosen Sidequests zugesch…. Dazu "darf" man dann alle möglichen Orte durchsuchen, um allerlei nutzlose Gegenstände wie z.B. Bücher zu finden. Nicht zu vergessen Shops, wo man sich so wundervoll "nützliche“ Gegenstände wie beispielsweise Teppiche kaufen kann. Ein Teppich gehört ja nun zur Grundausstattung des Chars in einem Detektivspiel 

Und dann die Spielmechanik  Üblicherweise lassen sich in Games gefundene Hinweise automatisch in Dialogen verwenden. Auch kann man Räumlichkeiten oder Gegenden frei durchsuchen, um Sachen/Hinweise etc. zu finden. Doch nicht so bei diesem Game. Bei allem was man ermitteln möchte muss man erst im Hauptmenü ins Fallbuch und dort den Fall oder Hinweis anpinnen. Ich kann also beispielsweise verschiedene Hinweise in Räumen erst dann auffinden, wenn ich den entsprechenden Punkt im Fallbuch anpinne. So konnte ich dann in einer Spielszene einen Schlüssel, der an der Rückseite eines Schildes festgeklebt war, nicht finden und aufnehmen, weil ich im Fallbuch den entsprechenden Hinweis nicht angepinnt hatte. So was dämliches. Ich meine, kennt man ja. Wenn ich daheim meinen Autoschlüssel suche, dann muss ich mir ja auch immer zuerst mein Notizbuch nehmen und mir einen Kringel um den Punkt "Autofahren“ machen. Sonst taucht der Schlüssel nicht auf, selbst wenn er sich direkt vor meiner Nase befindet 
Das gilt auch wenn man Zeugen befragt. Erst wenn man abpinnt kann man gewisse Dinge ansprechen. Es ist durchaus tragisch, dass der junge Holmes scheinbar an akuter Demenz leidet. Ein Mann wird vor seinem Haus ermordet. Also sollte man die Tochter befragen ob sie etwas gesehen hat. Allerdings muss man den Vorfall im Fallbuch markieren, sonst vergisst Sherlock auf dem kurzen Weg vom Tatort zur Tochter (ca. 1 Minute) was er die junge Dame eigentlich fragen wollte. 
Auch toll: Ich war in einem Zeitungsarchiv, um einen Artikel zu finden. Ich hatte alle Suchparameter korrekt eingegeben, nur wurde der Artikel nicht gefunden - ich hatte nicht angepinnt. Also wieder von vorne 
Wenn nun wenigstens das Fallbuch schnell und intuitiv zu bedienen wäre - ist es aber nicht. Unübersichtlich und hakelig zu bedienen. So eine Kacke.

Ich habe die Sherlock Holmes Reihe bisher immer sehr gemocht. Aber Chapter One ist ein derartiger Griff ins Klo, dass es nicht mehr feierlich ist.

Gemessen an den Vorgängern plus mieser Technik plus mieser Openworld plus mieser Spielmechanik bleibt mir nur zu sagen *1/10*


----------



## DARPA (4. Juli 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Von *Sherlock Holmes Chapter One (SX) *bin ich schwer enttäuscht.


Ich hab das Game durchgezockt, allerdings auf PC. Schlechte Grafik und fummelige Bedienung kann ich daher nicht bestätigen. Für meinen Geschmack hat die Stadt sogar zum erkunden eingeladen. Und ich fands gut dass man sich die Locations selber suchen muss und nicht einfach automatisch nen Zielmarker erscheint. Dazu relativ viele Fälle welche auch unterschiedlich sind. Klar das ermitteln ist größtenteils straight forward und nicht besonders anspruchsvoll, aber hier und da muss man schon nen bisschen aufpassen und kombinieren.
Wo ich dir Recht gebe sind die Banditenlager, diese Ballerpassagen fand ich einfach nur nervig und passen überhaupt nicht zum restlichen Gameplay. Und das mit dem anpinnen von gewissen Hinweisen ist auch naja..... Wie du schon sagst. Gut fand ich wiederum, dass auf der Map immer nur die Locations des aktiven Falls angezeigt werden. Das macht es übersichtlich.
Und ja das mit dem Hausinventar hätte man sich sparen können. Passt zu der Hauptstory, die auch nen bisschen erzwungen wirkt.
Von den Vorgängern kenne ich nur Devils Daughter, kann daher nicht groß vergleichen mit den anderen Teilen.


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Juli 2022)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich hab das Game durchgezockt, allerdings auf PC. Schlechte Grafik und fummelige Bedienung kann ich daher nicht bestätigen.


Ich poste gleich mal Series X Screenshots. 
Wenn ich das Game mit Sachen wie Assassin’s Creed Origin/Odyssey/Valhalla, Far Cry 6, Horizon Zero Dawn/Forbidden West, Spider Man oder dem GTA V Remaster vergleiche, dann ist die Grafik von Chapter One auf der SX leider gar nicht gut. Selbst Games wie Dying Light 2, was auf den Konsolen beileibe kein technisches Meisterwerk ist, sieht deutlich besser aus 
Und die Menüführung mit Controller ist leider auch nicht wirklich gelungen 



> Und ich fands gut dass man sich die Locations selber suchen muss und nicht einfach automatisch nen Zielmarker erscheint.


Ja, das hat mich auch nicht gestört bzw. fand ich gut.

PS:

Ich hatte gerade etliche Screenshots der SX gemacht, die aufzeigen sollen, wie grafisch schwach das Game auf Konsolen ist. Aber leider macht mir das PCGHX Upload Limit einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Ein 14 MB UHD Screenshot lässt sich leider nicht hochladen. Und in der Auflösung reduzierte Bilder würden als Anschauungsmaterial keinen Sinn machen. Sorry


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juli 2022)

Einfach in Irfanview batch Modus auf 85% JPEG umwandeln, das passt auch mit UHD.


----------



## DARPA (4. Juli 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich poste gleich mal Series X Screenshots.


Ach besser nicht


----------



## Veriquitas (6. Juli 2022)

So Blackthorne ist durch und Sarlac ist tot, ich hab schon fast vergessen wie Asozial die Bosskämpfe auf dem Snes waren.

Es geht aber in die nächste Runde mit der Genesis Version bzw. Master Version die mehr Level enthält und eine andere Grafik hat. Mir gefällt der Sound auch besser (knackiger), grafisch sagt mir die Snes Version mehr zu. Da die pre-rendered Sprites nicht so geil sind wie zb. in Donkey Kong. Trotzdem nicht schlecht.

Snes



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maddog88 (6. Juli 2022)

Ich hab jetzt vor kurzem mal wieder ne N64 ausgekramt und bisl Mission Impossible und James Bond Goldeneye gezockt ... was für Flashbacks.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Juli 2022)

Mir reicht es schon, wenn ich nur N64 und Goldeneye in einem Satz lese, um derbe Flashbacks zu bekommen. Ah waren das schöne Zeiten!


----------



## M1lchschnitte (6. Juli 2022)

Bin durch mit Darksiders und wechsle fließend zu Teil 2.
Der Soundtrack beim ersten Boss hat schonmal für Gänsehaut gesorgt.  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lGRESBZHt1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Juli 2022)

Habe mir jetzt im Steam Summer Sale mal "Warhammer 40k: Gladius" + aller DLCs gekauft und meine erste Partie mit dem Astra Militarum gestartet, weil was gibt es schöneres, als Xenos mit einem Haufen Basilisk-Artillerie, Leman Russ und Banebalde Panzern in Grund und Boden zu schießen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Juli 2022)

*Dying Light 2 (Series X) *hatte ich zum Release einige Stunden gespielt. Ich war aber nicht so richtig bei der Sache und habe es irgendwann links liegen lassen.
Nun habe ich dem Game aber doch nochmal eine Chance gegeben. Ja, es gibt bessere Openworld Games, und ja, es gibt bessere Zombie Games. Dennoch finde ich DL2 sehr unterhaltsam und werde es dieses Mal auch weiterspielen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. Juli 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> *Dying Light 2 (Series X) *hatte ich zum Release einige Stunden gespielt. Ich war aber nicht so richtig bei der Sache und habe es irgendwann links liegen lassen.
> Nun habe ich dem Game aber doch nochmal eine Chance gegeben. Ja, es gibt bessere Openworld Games, und ja, es gibt bessere Zombie Games. Dennoch finde ich DL2 sehr unterhaltsam und werde es dieses Mal auch weiterspielen.


Aber es gibt nur ein Spiel mit OpenWorld, Zombies und Parcour 
Für mich war es das 1. Highlight 2022!
Ab der 2. Hälfte kommen paar Mechaniken dazu, die das Spiel noch spaßiger machen - Durchhalten lohnt hier


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. Juli 2022)

*House Flipper / PC Game Pass *

Just for Fun mal reingeschaut und für 2 Stunden darauf kleben geblieben...

Spielprinzip ist recht simpel: Spieler erhält verschiedene Job-Anfragen, wie Haus entrümpeln und säubern, neue Wände ziehen, Wände einreißen, neue Möbel kaufen, Heizung-/Sanitär installieren, in Wunschfarbe Streichen, etc. pp.

Dafür erhält man Geld, mit denen man eigene verwahrloste Objekte kaufen kann, die dann wiederum vom Spieler erneuert werden, um diese dann mit Gewinn zu versteigern. Dank in Game Katalog lassen sich die Objekte sehr individuell gestalten, doch auch das kostet Geld.

Hinzu verbesseren sich die eigenen Fähigkeiten mit erreichen Meilensteinen: Man putzt schneller, reißt Wände schneller ein, streicht mehr mit gleicher Farbmenge usw.

Witzigerweise behaupte ich oft, dass manche Openworlds sich wie Arbeit anfühlen - dieses Spiel simuliert tatsächlich Arbeit und es macht mir richtig Spaß 
Das Game eignet sich wunderbar, um einfach mal den Kopf leer zu bekommen.

Nur eine Sache könnte gefährlich werden...
Wenn meine Frau mich mit diesem Game erwischt, bekomme ich den Hals umgedreht mit dem Spruch "Aber für zu Hause mal *wirklich *was zu machen ist der Herr immer zu müde!"


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Aber es gibt nur ein Spiel mit OpenWorld, Zombies und Parcour
> Für mich war es das 1. Highlight 2022!
> Ab der 2. Hälfte kommen paar Mechaniken dazu, die das Spiel noch spaßiger machen - Durchhalten lohnt hier


Parcours ist definitiv ein fettes Plus des Games.

Aktuell habe ich 11h hinter mir und bin schwer angetan. Ein feines Spiel


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> *Life is Strange: True Colors*
> Savegame Sync sei dank abwechselnd auf TV vom PC zugespielt und auf dem Deck aus der MS Cloud. Letzteres funktioniert echt schon fast erschreckend gut.


Hab ich am Ende an einem WE durch gespielt.
Für mich das vielleicht beste LiS, auch weil die "Macht" im Vergleich nicht ganz so extrem overpowered war. (Deswegen hatte mir aber auch schon Tell me Why gut gefallen, was anderen zu langweilig fanden)

Die letzten Tage gingen vorallem an Persona 3.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (8. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> *House Flipper / PC Game Pass *
> 
> Just for Fun mal reingeschaut und für 2 Stunden darauf kleben geblieben...
> 
> ...


Klassisch deutsch. Endlich Feierabend, Zeit die virtuelle Bude zu renovieren oder das virtuelle Feld zu pflügen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. Juli 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Klassisch deutsch. Endlich Feierabend, Zeit die virtuelle Bude zu renovieren oder das virtuelle Feld zu pflügen.


Witziger Sidefact: Ich habe einen Migrationshintergrund. 
Bin wohl das Paradebeispiel für gelungene Integration


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Juli 2022)

Ich als alter Angsthase  mochte Zombie-Games nie so wirklich.. Aber man gewöhnt sich an alles. In den letzten Monaten habe ich Zombies als ehemalige S.T.A.R.S. Offizierin Jill, als Biker Deacon und als Freerunner Aiden bekämpft. Ich war also sehr fleißig was das reduzieren der Zombie Population angeht. Und irgendwie kommen Endzeit Zombie Games ja auch nicht aus der Mode. Schon im Herbst geht es weiter für mich. Mit einem Brummbär namens Joel.


----------



## Veriquitas (9. Juli 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Zombie-Games nie so wirklich.



Ich skippe Spiele mit Zombies so gut wie immer, also wenn das Thema des Spiels Zombies sind. Ist mir zu ausgelutscht und trashig.


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Juli 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich skippe Spiele mit Zombies so gut wie immer, also wenn das Thema des Spiels Zombies sind. Ist mir zu ausgelutscht und trashig.


Was mir an den Spielen gefällt, ist die Atmosphäre. Ich mag diese Endzeit-Settings. Die Trostlosigkeit, die überall lauernde Gefahr. Das ist schon spannend. Was ich nicht mag ist zu viel Splatter-Schock-Horror. Darum mache ich immer noch einen Bogen.


----------



## Veriquitas (9. Juli 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Was ich nicht mag ist zu viel Splatter-Schock-Horror.



Find ich eigentlich auch nicht so gut obwohl Dead Space 1 und 2 zu meinen Lieblingsgames gehört aber da stört es mich irgendwie nicht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Juli 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Was mir an den Spielen gefällt, ist die Atmosphäre. Ich mag diese Endzeit-Settings. Die Trostlosigkeit, die überall lauernde Gefahr. Das ist schon spannend.


Vom Zombie Genre werde ich nie satt und ich denke Vielen geht es so wie mir, sonst wäre das Genre nicht so erfolgreich. Wird mMn auch irgendwie nie wirklich ausgelutscht, wenn ich mal grade zurückdenke, dass Zombies seit meiner Kindheit beliebt sind. Würde sogar mal behaupten, dass es das erfolgreichste Horror-Subgenre ist.

Mag dabei aber auch wie du, vielmehr wie es in diesem trostlosen Endzeit-Setting eingebettet wird.

Was ich auch spannend finde, dass Zombies ja seit ihrer Entstehungsgeschichte entwickelt werden. Früher humpelten sie nur, heute rennen sie einem hinterher oder mutieren zu überstarken Monstern. Das hat viel frischen Wind reingebracht.


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Was ich nicht mag ist zu viel Splatter-Schock-Horror.


Welche Games kommen dir dabei in den Sinn? Bis auf das erwähnte Dead Space fällt mir nämlich keins mehr ein, was dieses Prädikat verdienen würde.


----------



## Veriquitas (9. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> heute rennen sie einem hinterher oder mutieren zu überstarken Monstern.



Seit 28 Days later oder wie der Film heißt. 



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Welche Games kommen dir dabei in den Sinn?



Nen paar die auf dem Index sind. Für mich ist es schon nen Wunder das Deadspace ne Usk Freigabe ab 18 bekommen hat. Ich hab es mir damals trotzdem aus Östereich geholt, die Pegi Box Version der ersten Auflage um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Juli 2022)

@Veriquitas
Wie siehts mit Callisto Protocoll aus, biste dabei? Ist der geistige Nachfolger von Dead Space und vom gleichen Macher.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pihqx8XQ3r4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Veriquitas schrieb:


> Seit 28 Days later oder wie der Film heißt.


Ja genau. Mit Cillian Murphy. Geiler Film und komplett was neues damals.


----------



## Veriquitas (9. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit Callisto Protocoll aus, biste dabei? Ist der geistige Nachfolger von Dead Space und vom gleichen Macher.



Hab schon davon gehört, mir würde auch reichen wenn es einfach so wie Dead Space ist. Für viele ist ja das Problem ,das dem zu ähnlich ist, aber ich finde es gut. Wenn man 1-2 Sachen neu macht reicht mir das schon.

Beim Dead Space Remake bin ich bis heute skeptisch, gerade weil man Dead Space 1 noch so gut spielen kann.


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Welche Games kommen dir dabei in den Sinn? Bis auf das erwähnte Dead Space fällt mir nämlich keins mehr ein, was dieses Prädikat verdienen würde.


Was Splatter angeht, wäre da z.B. Darkness II was ziemlich brutal war. Auch ein Gears - Thema Säge - halte ich zumindest mal für fragwürdig.
Vielmehr ist es aber "Schock“ was mich vom Spielen abhalten kann. Ich mag es nicht ständig eiskalt erschreckt zu werden….meine arme Pumpe  Bis heute muss ich dahingehend an die Attacke der Hunde in Resi 1 denken. Da bin ich fast vom Stuhl gefallen


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Juli 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Was Splatter angeht, wäre da z.B. Darkness II was ziemlich brutal war. Auch ein Gears - Thema Säge - halte ich zumindest mal für fragwürdig.
> Vielmehr ist es aber "Schock“ was mich vom Spielen abhalten kann. Ich mag es nicht ständig eiskalt erschreckt zu werden….meine arme Pumpe  Bis heute muss ich dahingehend an die Attacke der Hunde in Resi 1 denken. Da bin ich fast vom Stuhl gefallen


Darkness II und das alte Gears habe ich leider nie gespielt. Silent Hill wäre aber dann wohl auch ein Kandidat. Und ja der Hunde Jump Scare bei RE1 damals war schon richtig fies! Habe ich auch noch sehr lebhaft in Erinnerung😅


----------



## Blackout27 (9. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> *House Flipper / PC Game Pass *
> 
> Just for Fun mal reingeschaut und für 2 Stunden darauf kleben geblieben...
> 
> ...



Werde ich nächste Woche mal antesten. Klingt interessant ^^


----------



## Ion_Tichy (10. Juli 2022)

In den letzten Wochen habe ich meine Liebe zu Adventures wieder entdeckt.
Aktuell: What remains of Edith Finch

Abgeschlossen: Alter Ego
                           A new Beginning
                           Memoria
                           Cayne

Demnächst: The sinking City
                     Beyond a steel Sky

Übrigens alle auf meinen Wohnzimmer PC mit I3 7100 und UHD 6300 gespielt.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Juli 2022)

Nach mittlerweile 22 Stunden hat sich *Dying Light 2 *für mich vom Lückenfüller zum Suchtfaktor entwickelt. Klasse Game.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt im Steam Summer Sale mal "Warhammer 40k: Gladius" + aller DLCs gekauft und meine erste Partie mit dem Astra Militarum gestartet, weil was gibt es schöneres, als Xenos mit einem *Haufen *Basilisk-Artillerie, Leman Russ und Banebalde Panzern in Grund und Boden zu schießen?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Orcs und ihre Namen. Einfach großartig!


----------



## Tschetan (12. Juli 2022)

10 Jahre World of Tanks mit rund 85k Spiele und jetzt im 7. Star Citizen Himnel! 
Tip?
WoT lohnt nicht mehr wirklich,  aber achtet auf die Minimap!


----------



## Blackout27 (13. Juli 2022)

Heute spontan MADiSON für die Xbox Series X gekauft.
Bisher kann ich es sehr empfehlen sofern man auf Grusel steht. Von der Performance war ich aber enttäuscht. Teils gefühlt 15 Bilder.


----------



## DARPA (13. Juli 2022)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> Heute spontan MADiSON für die Xbox Series X gekauft.
> Bisher kann ich es sehr empfehlen sofern man auf Grusel steht. Von der Performance war ich aber enttäuscht. Teils gefühlt 15 Bilder.


Gibts in dem Game auch Gegner? So mit schleichen und verstecken. Oder eher Rätsel und Erkunden?


----------



## Blackout27 (13. Juli 2022)

DARPA schrieb:


> Gibts in dem Game auch Gegner? So mit schleichen und verstecken. Oder eher Rätsel und Erkunden?



Bisher (bin bei um die 50%) gibt es keine aktiven Gegner so wie zum Beispiel in Visage.
Man erkundet und erschreckt sich. Alles sehr gut inszeniert und auch die Grafik ist ganz gut.

Es gab eine Stelle wo ich gestorben bin, mehrfach  Allerdings würde ich die Passage nicht als Gegner bezeichnen.
Ich habe zum Game ein Stream gemacht, wenn du dir ein Eindruck machen möchtest kannst du mir per PN schreiben oder ein Let´s Play auf YT oder co anschauen 

Mir gefällt es aber und finde es persönlich bedrückender als Visage.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> @Veriquitas
> Wie siehts mit Callisto Protocoll aus, biste dabei? Ist der geistige Nachfolger von Dead Space und vom gleichen Macher.
> 
> 
> ...



Klopf Klopf 

Das werde ich mir direkt zum Release holen. Sieht super aus


----------



## DARPA (13. Juli 2022)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> Ich habe zum Game ein Stream gemacht, wenn du dir ein Eindruck machen möchtest kannst du mir per PN schreiben oder ein Let´s Play auf YT oder co anschauen


Danke, deine Aussage genügt mir schon  Werde mir das Game auf jeden Fall mal ansehen.

Bedrückender als Visage ist schon ein Wort ^^


----------



## Painkiller (13. Juli 2022)

Coming Soon: Xenoblade Chronicles III @ Nintendo Switch 

Hoffentlich wird der Titel gut!


----------



## Blackout27 (16. Juli 2022)

DARPA schrieb:


> Danke, deine Aussage genügt mir schon  Werde mir das Game auf jeden Fall mal ansehen.
> 
> Bedrückender als Visage ist schon ein Wort ^^



Ich bin jetzt mit Madison fertig. Sowohl spielerisch als auch mental ^^ 

Zudem muss ich meine erste Aussage widerlegen, im späteren Verlauf des Spiels trifft man noch auf Gegner die einem ans Leder wollen 

Die aktuelle Version auf der Xbox kann ich aber niemanden mehr empfehlen. 
Ärgerliche Bugs und eine deutlich niedrigere Auflösung sind die Ursache. Wie es mit der Playstation Version ausschaut weiß ich nicht. Am PC soll es wohl ganz gut laufen ohne Fehler 👍🏻

Spiel bekommt von mir eine 8,5 von 10 
Preislich mit ~ 35€ sehr angemessen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Juli 2022)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> Das werde ich mir direkt zum Release holen. Sieht super aus


Sofern es sauber läuft, ja und nochmal ja!

Mein persönlicher Hypetitel für die 2. Hälfte des Jahres ♡

Ich hab Dead Space damals geliebt, obwohl es mich mental gebumst hat🙈

Und so wie es ausschaut, wird Callisto in die gleiche Kerbe schlagen.

Wie lange hast du für Madison gebraucht? Ging gefühlt sehr schnell.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juli 2022)

Mass Effect LE (woher wohl ) ab Teil 2. Geht tatsächlich auch auf dem Mini Linux Ding ohne dass der Lüfter hoch dreht, also schön abwechselnd Cloud-Synchronisiert auf beiden Plattformen.


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Juli 2022)

Die 32x Version von Blackthorne hab ich auch durch und was soll ich sagen ? Das mit dem Sound muss ich zurücknehmen, der ist gegenüber der Snes Version erheblich schlechter. Die Musik ist teilweise unpassend, komische Oriental Mucke im Berglevel.

Grafik kommt halt auch nicht am Snes dran, da wie schon gesagt pre rendered Sprites benutzt wurden, die aber lange nicht so gut aussehen, wie in Donkey Kong. Gegenüber der Snes Version gibt es einen Hub mehr, die Eiswelt, die einzelnen Level sind aber komisch designt. Man merkt das Blizzard mit dem Level nichts am Hut hatte, da die Lösung dieser nicht schwierig ist, sondern einfach nur verwirrend gestaltet. Ich spiele gerade nochmal 1 Durchlauf in der Definitive Edition, Snes Version mit Ingame Karte.

1 gute Sache hat das Eislevel und zwar die Begegnung mit den Vikings.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit den es auch weiter geht. LostVikings ist nen Puzzle Platform Game welches ich gerade in der Snes Version spiele. Man spielt 3 Wikinger die von Aliens entführt wurden um im Zoo ausgestellt zu werden und muss sich seinen Weg nach Hause zurück kämpfen (zurück zu Frau und Kindern).

Man startet in jedem Level mit den 3 Vikings die alle unterschiedeliche Fähigkeiten haben aber nur zusammen das Level meistern können. Olaf ist ein kräftiger Wikinger mit Schild welchen er schützend vor sich halten kann und die Gegner nicht an ihn vorbei kommen. Außerdem kann er während des Fallens sein Schild hochhalten um zu schweben und damit im langsamen Fall manövrieren.

Baelog ist der Kämpfer welcher Schwert und Bogen bestitzt, mit denen er angreifen kann oder auch mit dem Bogen weit entfernte Knöpfe betätigen.

Erik der kleine Wikinger kann als einziger springen und Steinmauern wegrammen. Wie bereits erwähnt sind die kombinationen der 3 Vikins notwendig um die einzelnen Levels zu meistern. Man wechsel per Knopfdruck zwischen ihnen hin und her. Items können eingesammelt werden und auch zwischen den Vikings getauscht, zb. Fleischkeulen für Lebenspunkte oder auch Schlüssel etc. sonstige Power Ups.

Man kann es auch im Coop spielen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Juli 2022)

Lost Vikings habe ich damals auf dem Mega Drive rauf und runter gespielt, super Spiel gewesen!
Danke für den schönen Nostalgie-Moment @Veriquitas


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Lost Vikings habe ich damals auf dem Mega Drive rauf und runter gespielt, super Spiel gewesen!



Die Version werde ich  im Anschluss spielen, die hat wie Blackthorne auch mehr Level. Die Sega Saturn und Psx Versionen sind bei der Collection leider nicht dabei (Psx wegen rechtlichen Gründen wahrscheinlich). Gameboy Advance Versionen auch nicht aber ich glaube die waren wie die Snes Version.

Die Vikings haben auch ihren Auftritt in Hots.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HLUKSUNLENI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blackout27 (16. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich hab Dead Space damals geliebt, obwohl es mich mental gebumst hat?



???



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wie lange hast du für Madison gebraucht? Ging gefühlt sehr schnell.



Sollten grob 6-7 Stunden gewesen sein. 
War von der Länge aber wie ich finde nicht zu lang und nicht zu kurz.


----------



## Maddog88 (16. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Mir reicht es schon, wenn ich nur N64 und Goldeneye in einem Satz lese, um derbe Flashbacks zu bekommen. Ah waren das schöne Zeiten!


Da sagste was! 

Ich hab das Spiel jetzt mehrmals weiter gezockt, auch wenn die Grafik schon ziemlich heftig wehtut  
Aber habe Mission Impossible etwas mehr gefühlt, vor allem jetzt nach über 20 Jahren ... das hab ich auch direkt nochmal durchgezockt!  

Aber die Konsole macht immer noch Spaß, vor allem für Spieleabende mit Mario Party oder Mario Kart.


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Juli 2022)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> Sollten grob 6-7 Stunden gewesen sein.
> War von der Länge aber wie ich finde nicht zu lang und nicht zu kurz.


Begrüße mittlerweile sogar eher kürzere Spiele. Umfangsmonster wie Elden Ring und Forbidden West sind irgendwann einfach zu viel des Guten😅


Maddog88 schrieb:


> Aber die Konsole macht immer noch Spaß, vor allem für Spieleabende mit Mario Party oder Mario Kart.


Bereue es manchmal, dass ich meine ganzen Retro-Konsolen aus Minimalismus Gründen verkauft habe.
Wären eigentlich ideal gewesen, um mit meinen Kinder heute paar Runden zu zocken.


----------



## Veriquitas (17. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bereue es manchmal, dass ich meine ganzen Retro-Konsolen aus Minimalismus Gründen verkauft habe.



Retro Konsolen sind ziemlich teuer in der Anschaffung selbst die Mini Versionen kosten mittlerweile sehr viel.


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Juli 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The Lost Vikings ist beendet, einfach nen Super Game für die Snes Zeit. Und für jeden der sich heute noch Nintendo Spiele gibt einfach nur ne Empfehlung. Schwierigkeitsgrad wird zum Ende hin schön knackig und man muss schon ein bischen mehr nachdenken.Die Level haben aber immer die richtige Länge es ist nie zu lang oder wird unübersichtlich, da hat man sehr gut die Waage gehalten. Ich werde jetzt noch die Sega Version spielen mit mehr leveln und natürlich...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maddog88 (18. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bereue es manchmal, dass ich meine ganzen Retro-Konsolen aus Minimalismus Gründen verkauft habe.
> Wären eigentlich ideal gewesen, um mit meinen Kinder heute paar Runden zu zocken.


Das hab ich mir auch gedacht und hab daher in den letzten Jahren immer mal wieder ne alte Konsole besorgt und ne gewisse Zeit die guten alten Zeiten aufblühen lassen  

als Kind der 90er ist das einfach ein Muss!   - mal schauen ob es von der guten alten N64 auch irgendwann ne Remake Konsole geben wird und hoffentlich wird die nicht so mies.


----------



## DARPA (19. Juli 2022)

Ich muss bei den Wikinger Bildern grad an Asterix und Obelix fürs Master System denken


----------



## Veriquitas (19. Juli 2022)

DARPA schrieb:


> Asterix und Obelix fürs Master System denken



Die Lost Vikings sind Asterix und Obelix in Cool.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juli 2022)

Nachdem das Add-On zu The Riftbreaker erschienen ist, wird das im Moment hauptsächlich gespielt. Auch World of Warships Legends wird hin und wieder angeworfen.  Control müsste ich auch noch fertigspielen, aber bisher kann ich mich nicht dazu aufraffen. Und Stray gibt´s ja auch ab heute.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (19. Juli 2022)

Nachdem ich die großartige Kampagne von Starcraft 2 inkl. Nova-Bonusmissionen durchgespielt habe, widme ich jetzt dem SP-Part von Forza Horizon 4.


----------



## Veriquitas (19. Juli 2022)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Nachdem ich die großartige Kampagne von Starcraft 2 inkl. Nova-Bonusmissionen durchgespielt habe



Einfach der Hammer, die Nova Missionen hab ich noch nich durch aber ich würde mir nen Arm abschneiden hierfür.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mZQb8XalFsc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Außerdem ist das Buch Starcraft Ghost absolut Geil.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (19. Juli 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Einfach der Hammer, die Nova Missionen hab ich noch nich durch


Das sind "nur" 9 Missionen, aber dafür richtig geil aufgemacht. Leider teils etwas kurz gehalten. Die Protoss-Kampagne war auf jeden Fall am besten, so episch einfach.


----------



## Veriquitas (19. Juli 2022)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Das sind "nur" 9 Missionen,



Bis zur 3ten hab ich glaub ich gespielt aber für micht ist Sc2 das Spiel mit dem besten Preis Leistungsverhältnis aller  Zeiten. Sowas in der Art wird von Blizzard nie wieder erscheinen, der Mp ist der Oberhammer.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juli 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Und Stray gibt´s ja auch ab heute.


Und auch tatsächlich ziemlich gut bewertet worden und mit 25€ anständig bepreist. Aber eigentlich bin ich mit ME:LE ziemlich ausgelastet.
Zwischendurch hatte ich zum wiederholten Mal Senua angetestet, aber die Warnungen dass das nicht unbedingt was für Leute ist die einen Wahn selbst/bei Angehörigen erlebt haben trifft imo definitiv zu.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (19. Juli 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> der Mp ist der Oberhammer.


Leider nicht für mich. Alles geht zu schnell, die Gebäude etc. sind anders, als in der Kampagne. Ich baue lieber in Ruhe meine Basis auf und plätte den Gegner dann mit Massen an Einheiten. Geht im MP nicht und wird daher nicht gezockt.


----------



## Veriquitas (19. Juli 2022)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Leider nicht für mich. Alles geht zu schnell, die Gebäude etc. sind anders, als in der Kampagne. Ich baue lieber in Ruhe meine Basis auf und plätte den Gegner dann mit Massen an Einheiten. Geht im MP nicht und wird daher nicht gezockt.



Sagen viele nacht nen paar Monate Übung ist man dann anderer Meinung, alles Reaktion, schnell wird zu normal. Starcraft ist auch mehr nen Reaktionsspiel, Warcraft 3 ist eigentlich das Strategiespiel.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (19. Juli 2022)

Paar Monate 
Da arbeite ich lieber alte Spiele-Perlen auf, die schon lange darauf warten, auch mal an- und durchgespielt zu werden.


----------



## chill_eule (19. Juli 2022)

*Aven Colony*

Hab dort grad die Kampagne beendet.
Nach Dieser gebe ich 6/10.

Sehr gutes survival/aufbau game, dessen setting auf einem fremden Planeten, durchaus was interessantes hat.
Man besiedelt mittels Modulen und später natürlich ausgewachsenen Gebäuden eine, oftmals lebensfeindliche, fremde Welt.
Bei so einer Basis muss man etliche Dinge beachten:
- saubere Luft
- Wasserversorgung
- Stromerzeugung
- Lebensmittel
Und grad der letzte Punkt ist durchaus umfangreich und herausfordernd.
Denn neben 6 von der Erde bekannten und *essbaren* Pflanzen, gibt es noch "außerirdische", bzw. *nicht essbare*, Pflanzen (eine davon ist Weizen, WTF?!  ) die aber im Spielverlauf sehr wichtig werden.
Aus dem (nicht direkt essbaren ) Weizen, lässt sich aber bspw. Mehl herstellen, welches für weitere Nahrungsmittel die Grundlage darstellt.

Am interessantesten ist aber die "boost-Mechanik" der rein außerirdischen Produkte, man könnte auch sagen: *Drogen*! 
Aus Kombinationen von außerirdischen Pflanzen lassen sich verschiedene "Mittelchen" herstellen, die bspw. die Zufriedenheit, die Gesundheit oder auch die Produktivität in der Kolonie erhöhen 
Und man darf diese Mittelchen nicht unterschätzen, ohne Drogen _Hilfe_, geht eine große Kolonie gern mal den Bach runter.
Spannend ist auch die Interaktion mit dem _Kolonieschiff_.
Einerseits ist mit diesem Handel möglich, der einem mehr oder weniger essenzielle Nahrungsmittel und Luxusgüter (für hohe Zufriedenheit) liefert.
Andererseits kommen neue Kolonisten auch nur vom Kolonieschiff, und auch nur, wenn man das "Einwanderungsentrum" gebaut hat. (Also ohne Tutorial-Hilfe am Anfang der Kampagne steht man sonst plötzlich ohne den wichtigsten "Rohstoff" da: Einwanderer )
Davon braucht man viele, sehr viele!
Aber auch nicht zu viele auf einmal, denn das Spiel kennt auch Arbeitslose und diese drücken natürlich massiv den Zufriedenheitswert der Kolonie 
Der "wirtschatfliche" Aspekt in dem game ist wirklich herausfordern.

Die Grafik ist okay, bietet zwar keine highlights, dafür aber viel Abwechslung auf den verschiedenen Terretorien des Planeten. (dessen Umwelt einem recht feindselig gegenüber steht, also: Lieber einen Plasma-Turm mehr, als zu wenig bauen ^^ )

Sprachausgabe gibt es nur in Englisch. UI und Untertitel sind ins deutsche übersetzt, beinhalten aber durchaus auch Fehler...

Die Story/Kampagne:
Ja, es gibt eine "Story"... die ist aber dermaßen _generisch_, dass diese auf keinen Fall ein Kaufkriterium darstellt.
Es gibt insgesamt 11 Missionen, von denen die ersten Beiden ein Tutorial darstellen.
Allerdings fühlen sich die nachfolgenden 9 Missionen irgendwie kaum anders an.
Neben den Hauptmissionszielen, die man (bis auf einmal) sehr entspannt verfolgen kann, gibt es auch Nebenmissionsziele, die sich aber leider ständig wiederholen. Manche davon macht man nebenbei automatisch mit, bspw. eine gewisse Einwohnerzahl zu erreichen.
Ich hab das "freie Spiel" und die "Herausforderungskarten" noch nicht getestet, eben so auch keinen höheren schwierigkeitsgrad als "normal" (mit dem startet man), also könnten da noch ein paar ernsthafte Herausforderungen auf einen warten.

Steuerung:
Sofern man sich schnell die diversen und unersätzlichen Tastenkürzel einprägt, geht diese meist gut von der Hand.
Die Engine ist manchmal etwas hakelig beim setzen von mehreren Gebäuden hintereinander.
Die Übersicht fehlt aber manchmal, da viele Gebäude sich sehr ähnlich sehen, man aber wegen micromanagement auch manchmal spezielle Gebäude auswählen muss um deren Produktion anzupassen.
Da hilft dann ein "Umweg" per Tastenkürzel über die overlays oder auch über das Baumenü ^^
Das ganze Spiel ist aber auch zur Not nur per Maus bedienbar.

Sehr viele ähnliche Vertreter dieses genres habe ich noch nicht gespielt, aber ich kenne bspw. "Banished" und "Northgard".
Und "Aven Colony" macht mindestens genau so viel Spaß mMn.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juli 2022)

Nachdem ich vorerst erstmal genug von "Warhammer 40: Gladius" habe, hab ich jetzt einen neuen Durchgang in der early access von Baldurs Gate 3 angefangen, trotz bereits 319h Spielzeit auf dem Tacho, 4 vollständig abgeschlossenen Durchgängen und obwohl in der ea nur ein Teil von Akt 1 überhaupt spielbar ist.
Der bringt es aber auch alleine schon problemlos auf gut 20-40h Spielzeit, je nachdem wie gründlich mal halt alles erledigt und erkundet.

Spricht in meinen Augen schon etwas für die bis zu dem Punkt gute Qualität des Spiels, welche Larian da abliefert.
Das es trotzdem es nicht fertig / vollständig ist bereits schafft soviel Spaß zu generieren, dass man trotzdem schon mehrere hundert Stunden Spielzeit reinsteckt und dann immer noch Lust hat es trotzdem nochmal erneut spielen zu wollen. 

Wie auch immer, Anfang Juli kam auch mit Patch 8 als neue Klasse nun der Barde in die ea von BG3, da bot sich das dann auch einfach an, nochmal einen neuen run zu beginnen.

Entsprechend, ist der Durchgang natürlich auch selbstredend mit einem halb-elfischen Barden gestartet worden, der die Violinie (gibt auch noch Trommel, Flöte, Laute und die Lyra als Instrumente zur Auswahl) fidelt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juli 2022)

Ist es denn mehr neues BG oder eher das nächste Larian Spiel was zufällig BG heißt?
Die ersten Bewertungen klangen imo sehr nach letzterem.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ist es denn mehr neues BG oder eher das nächste Larian Spiel was zufällig BG heißt?
> Die ersten Bewertungen klangen imo sehr nach letzterem.


Es ist BG in der aktuellen 5e Edition von D&D, mit ein paar Anpassungen, weil Videospiel.
Es ist nicht BG im Sinne der AD&D 2.0 Regeln, angepasst, weil Videospiel, von Bioware's BG1+2, von vor (über) 20 Jahren.

Entsprechend, nein, es ist nichts für Leute die nur einen BG1+2 Klon mit aktueller Grafik erwarten und wollen, alleine schon weil die 5e D&D Regeln halt schlicht etwas vollkommen anderes sind als die alten AD&D 2.0 Regeln, mit welchen die Bioware Spiele erstellt wurden, aber ja, es fühlt sich durchaus bereits zumindest für mich, als jemand der auch die alten Teile damals zu Release gespielt hat, nach Baldurs Gate an.

Auch weil das was man von den Begleitern bis jetzt sieht und hört verspricht gut zu werden, weil die Story verspricht ein paar spannende Twists bereit zu halten und wozu natürlich auch nicht zuletzt so ikonische Charaktere wie Volothamp Geddam beitragen, welchen man wie für ihn völlig typisch, wieder aus einer völlig unsinnigen, aber auch irgenwie durchaus unfreiwillig komischen, Situation retten darf /kann, oder auch kleine Anspielungen auf BG1+2 wie die hier (kein Spoiler) enthalten sind:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LOeyvAaMU5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wer mal den mit "BG2: Thron des Bhaal" in das Spiel gekommenen Wild Mage, mit seiner Chaosmagie, gespielt hat, wird ziemlich sicher wissen worauf das anspielt.
Und nicht zuletzt natürlich auch noch weil schon aus BG1 bekannte Organisationen, wie der Flammenden Faust mit dabei sind.

Und sicherlich wird sich das fertige BG3 auch noch viel mehr wie ein Baldurs Gate anfühlen, sobald viele andere größere und kleinere Dinge dazukommen, wie weitere Anspielungen, oder auch weitere bekannte Charaktere aus den alten Spielen und da sollen ja doch ein paar anzutreffen sein, sowie man auch in die Stadt Baldurs Gate selbst gelangen wird und dort bekannte Orte, wie die bereits in BG1 bekannte Taverne zur Blushing Mermaid, besuchen wird.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (20. Juli 2022)

Ist denn bekannt, was BG3 in Version 1.00 erscheint? Ich habe das schon seit Ewigkeiten auf der Wunschliste, spiele aus Prinzip aber keine unfertigen Spiele.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juli 2022)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Ist denn bekannt, was BG3 in Version 1.00 erscheint? Ich habe das schon seit Ewigkeiten auf der Wunschliste, spiele aus Prinzip aber keine unfertigen Spiele.


Vorraussichtlich irgendwann in 2023.

Im letzten Panel to Hell hat Sven am Ende gesagt gehabt, um 1h 32min herrum:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ioIlH4-wEVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das jetzt nahezu alle spielerischen Inhalte für das fertige Spiel eingebaut sind und Akt 2 und 3 somit soweit auch fertiggestellt sind und bis nächstes Jahr nun "nur noch" das polishing des Spiels anstünde.

Also das beheben von Bugs, cutscenes, Animationen und Effekte verfeinern, Clippingfehler beheben, an der Balance schrauben, Übersetzungen verbessern,  usw. usf, das Übliche bei sowas halt.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (20. Juli 2022)

Dieses "übliche" ist das, worauf ich warte. Ich glaube auch, dass es sich bei dieser Perle lohnt, zu warten. Mit Original Sin 2 hatte ich jedenfalls sehr viel Spaß und da ist auch noch ein Durchlauf mit der EE geplant.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juli 2022)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch, dass es sich bei dieser Perle lohnt, zu warten.


Als jemand der die ea ja nun schon sehr ausgibig gespielt hat, würde ich es mal wie folgt formulieren wollen.

Wenn Larian es schaffen sollte, das Niveau von Akt 1 auch in Akt 2 und 3, insgesamt soll es wohl 3 Akte im fertigen Spiel geben, konstant durchzuhalten und durchzuziehen, ist BG3 zumindest schon einmal, in jeden Fall, das beste Rollenspielerlebnis, im Sinne eines klassischen Pen & Paper Abenteuers, was von einem Studio im Bereich der CRPGs am PC bis heute abgeliefert wurde und das will immerhin auch schon etwas heißen!

Auch weil es immerhin schon im aktuellen Zustands der ea schafft mich vor dem Hintergrund des Rollenspiels, als langjährigen P&P Spieler von D&D 3.0 bis 3.5, immer wieder an vielen Stellen, bzgl. der Offenheit an Möglichkeiten, im Spiel zu erstaunen.

An der Stelle sei dabei mal ganz unbeachtet ob es BG3 dann eben auch noch schaffen wird auch darüber hinaus noch die epischte Geschichte zu erzählen, oder die durch die Bank erinnerungswürdigsten Charaktere zu schreiben (wobei das grundsätzliche Potenzial vorhanden ist, soweit auf Basis der ea bewertbar).

Ich denke auch genau das will Larian aber an BG3 in erster Instanz erstmal verstanden wissen, das es ein, nein, das es DAS beste interaktive Rollenspielerlebnis, seit Stift und Papier bieten soll!
In welchen der Spieler sein wirklich ganz individuelles Abenteuer erlebt und in dem das Spiel dem Spieler dabei, soweit im Rahmen eines Videospiels halt am Ende immer möglich und in BG3 ist da bis dato wirklich für ein Videospiel erstaunlich viel möglich, auch wenn es am Ende weiterhin natürlich gewisse Grenzen gegenüber Stift und Papier gibt, wenig offensichtliche Grenzen an möglichen Handlungen des Spielers setzt.

So wie halt auch ein guter Dungeon Master im Pen and Paper den Spielern immer versuchen würde nicht an jeder Ecke ein Stoppschild vor die Nase zu halten, sondern das Abenteuer soweit wie machbar an die Handlung der Gruppe anzupassen.

Entsprechnd kann eine große Salami dann halt auch mal spontan als Waffe benutzt werden, oder kann ein Spieler einen Oger im Kampf mit einer Gabel, einem Löffel, oder auch einem toten Goblin, bewerfen, kann man eine Giftgasfalle nicht nur mit einem Schurken entschärfen, sondern evt. auch dadurch unbrauchbar machen, indem man einfach ein rumstehendes Fass darauf platziert und so den Auslass blockiert, ist es in Quests durchaus eine Option z.B. ein Lager voller Goblins, neben dem direkt reinrennen und alles tothauen, dadurch weitestgehend auszuschalten, dass man heimlich das Bier vergiftet und sie dann bei einem Trinkspruch alle dazu anhält kräftig zuzulangen, man einen Gnoll durchaus auch mal dazu überredet sich selbst aufzufressen, den Zwerg in der eigenen Gruppe mit dem Barbar auf den Gegner zu werfen, oder auch nur auf die andere Seite einer Schlucht, damit er dort einen Schalter umlegt und nicht zuletzt eine patrollierende Wache dadurch ins Land der ewigen Träume befördert, indem man ihr einen Kerzenleuchter von der Decke auf den Kopf fallen lässt und soviel mehr.

Und diese Dinge unterscheiden Baldurs Gate 3 dann auch zu Spielen wie Baldurs Gate 1 + 2, Pillars of Eternity 1 + 2, ect.
Letztere erzählen vor allen eine weitestgehend linear vorgetragene und präsentierte Geschichte, in der die Spielwelt im Grunde nur die Kullise für selbige stellt und Kämpfe irgendwo das Füllmaterial zwischen zwei Handlungsabschnitten und dem bewgegen von A zu B bildet.

In Baldurs Gate 3 ist die Spielwelt (soweit halt bis jetzt in der ea bewertbar) aber nicht nur die Kulisse, es ist auch ein wesentlicher Teil dessen wie die Handlung geschrieben wird und Kämpfe sind dort ein Teil der highlights der Handlung, meist nicht mal zwingend und selbst wenn doch, dann nicht nur auf einen weitestgehend vordeffinierten Weg zu bewältigen.

Und genau das ist es was BG3 prinzipiel das Potenzial verleiht das beste Rollenspiel seit Jahrzehnten werden zu können.

Sofern, Larian, wie Eingangs schon angesprochen, es hinbekommt durchgängig über Akt 1 hinaus abzuliefern und man es dann als Spieler auch schafft sich darauf unvoreingenommen einlassen zu können, das die Kämpfe zum einen eben rundenbasiert sein werden und zum anderen es nicht nur eine unglaublich gute Geschichte auf Schienen servieren möchte, sondern vor allen erst einmal ein unglaublich gutes Rollenspiel und die Betonung liegt dabei wirklich auf Rollenspiel, sein will und dann evt. auch noch eine gute Geschichte mit starken Charakteren abliefern könnte und möchte.

Lohnt es also darauf zu warten?
Ich denke nach dem was ich bis dato sehen und in der early access spielen durfte absolut und ich bin auch persönlich dankbar dafür, eigentlich sollte es ja bereits 2022 released werden, das Larian sagt das wird nichts für das wir einen Release verantworten wollen und können und es lieber nochmal um ein ganzes Jahr auf 2023 verschoben hat.
Auch wenn ihnen das wegen der Verschiebung viele Nörgler in der Community eingebracht hat und hoffe einfach mal, das diese Verschiebung der Qualität die nötige Zeit zum reifen gibt, damit BG3 am Ende auch das großartige Potenzial voll entfaltet, was die ea halt schon durch die Bank schafft den Spielern zu präsentieren.

Dann würde ich Larian auch absolut zu recht gönnen, dass sich ein BG3 als voller Erfolg mindestens 10-20 Mio. mal zu Release verkauft!

So, habe dazu fertig.


----------



## Kindercola (20. Juli 2022)

Ausm HumbeBundle
Banners of Ruin


----------



## Veriquitas (21. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nachdem ich vorerst erstmal genug von "Warhammer 40: Gladius" habe, hab ich jetzt einen neuen Durchgang in der early access von Baldurs Gate 3 angefangen, trotz bereits 319h Spielzeit auf dem Tacho, 4 vollständig abgeschlossenen Durchgängen und obwohl in der ea nur ein Teil von Akt 1 überhaupt spielbar ist.



Wenn du solche Spiele gut findest probier mal Mordheim City of the The Dammned, das kostet bei Gog im Moment 2 Euro und für den Preis lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall. Ist aber nicht so Story lastig wie Baldurs Gate, sondern der Fokus liegt schon auf die taktischen Kämpfe in Mordheim.


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Juli 2022)

*Fall Guys (Series X)*

Fall Guys ist ein F2P MP Jump‘n‘Run.
Bis zu 60 Spieler bespielen die - recht kleinen - Levels, was zu Beginn eines Matches für absolutes Chaos sorgt. Man erkennt kaum Hindernisse o.Ä. so wuselig ist das. In dem Spielmodi den wir gespielt haben, wird nach Platzierung ausgesiebt, heißt von 60 qualifizieren sich nur die ersten 40 für die nächste Runde usw. Man muss also schauen, dass man möglichst zügig das Ziel errichtet. Nur steht einem dabei ständig das Chaos und vor allem das unterirdische Leveldesign im Weg. Man erkennt oftmals gar nicht, dass man auf einen Abgrund zuläuft, sodass man immer wieder unvermittelt ins bodenlose fällt. Viele Geschicklichkeitspassagen sind zudem recht unfair, weswegen man kaum Chancen hat, diese ohne etliche Abstürze zu meistern. Dazu dann noch die recht träge Steuerung die den Schwierigkeitsgrad nochmals steigert.
Ehrlich, ich bin aus Jahrzehnten Mario/Crash/Spyro/Rayman/Donkey echt Jump‘n‘Run gestählt, aber wenn ich in so einem Game 10x Versuche den simplen Sprung auf eine schwebende Plattform hinzubekommen, und das jedes Mal schiefgeht, dann liegt das nicht an meinen Fähigkeiten als Plattformhüpfer sondern an ganz miesem Game Design.
Von daher kann ich Fall Guys überhaupt nicht empfehlen. MP Matches sollten für mich ihren Reiz darin haben sich mit anderen Spielern zu messen, nicht aber sich über schlechtes Level Design zu ärgern, das einen dazu bringt, das Gamepad aus dem Fenster werfen zu wollen. Setzen, 6, liebe Fall Guys Macher.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Juli 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wenn du solche Spiele gut findest probier mal Mordheim City of the The Dammned, das kostet bei Gog im Moment 2 Euro und für den Preis lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall. Ist aber nicht so Story lastig wie Baldurs Gate, sondern der Fokus liegt schon auf die taktischen Kämpfe in Mordheim.


Mordheim hab ich schon seit Release.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Juli 2022)

*What remains of Edith Finch - 10/10*
Walking-Simulator ist wohl die schwächste Umschreibung die man für diese Perle finden kann. Story Adventure mit ständigen Gameplay wechseln reicht auch nicht wirklich, trifft es aber wohl schon etwas besser.
Wer zur Zeit Zugriff auf den Game-Pass hat: Auf geht's. Mit 2-3 Stunden Spielzeit hat es Länge und Intensität von einem guten Film.
Ich hatte zum Finale Gänsehaut, keine Ahnung wann das überhaupt vorher mal ein Spiel hinbekommen hatte.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Juli 2022)

Nach 55h habe ich die Story von *Dying Light 2 *durch. Wirklich ein hervorragendes Game. Natürlich setzt es auch auf den heutzutage üblichen Openworld Füllstoff, bis hin zum Erklimmen von Türmen. Allerdings ist - im Gegensatz zu manch anderem OW Game - vieles was man nebenher erledigen kann alles andere als nutzlos oder Zeitverschwendung. Es ist beispielsweise so, dass die Nacht-Zombies kein UV Licht vertragen. Deswegen macht es Sinn, sich auf der Map möglichst viele UV Spots freizuschalten, damit man, falls man von einer Zombie Horde gejagt wird (passiert öfter als einem lieb ist ) Fluchtpunkte hat.
Auch sollte man möglichst viele "Inhibitors“ finden, denn mit denen kann man die Basis Attribute "Ausdauer“ und "Gesundheit“ steigern. Speziell Ausdauer ist wichtig, denn die braucht man sowohl zum Kämpfen als auch zum Klettern.
So vermittelt einem das Game das Gefühl, dass das was man nebenher macht tatsächlich einen Sinn erfüllt.
Story, Kämpfen, Freerunning: all das ist wirklich gelungen. Von daher gibt es von mir 9/10.

Wer A sagt muss auch B sagen. Doppelt gemoppelt hält besser und auf einem Bein kann man nicht stehen. Deswegen habe ich auch die SX Version von Dying Light 1 erstanden. Die Zombie Jagd geht weiter!


----------



## M1lchschnitte (23. Juli 2022)

Es geht weiter in der Darksiders-Trilogie:
Nachdem ich mit dem schlussendlich leider ein wenig enttäuschenden Teil II nun durch bin, folgt jetzt Teil III. 
In diesem Fall ist es mein zweiter Durchgang, weil ich durch den dritten Teil erst auf die Reihe aufmerksam geworden bin. Bisher macht es sehr viel Laune, wieder einzusteigen.


----------



## Maddog88 (23. Juli 2022)

Ich bin jetzt mal wieder am PC und habe das Game Maniac Mansion von Prime Gaming gestartet und muss sagen .. auch hier kommen wieder ultra die Flashbacks   ... so nice!


----------



## Rolk (23. Juli 2022)

Endlich Stray angefangen. Interessanterweise reagiert meine Katze auf das Miauen am Steam Deck, am Gaming PC hat es sie nicht die Bohne interessiert.


----------



## Maddog88 (24. Juli 2022)

ein Kollege von mir meinte das ich unbedingt Stray anfangen soll , er feier das Game ... na mal schauen, evtl. noch ein zwei Videos dazu schauen oder nen Stream oder so.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (24. Juli 2022)

Judgement durchgespielt und es geht weiter mit Lost Judgement


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juli 2022)

IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Judgement durchgespielt und es geht weiter mit Lost Judgement


Hab mich gerade zum wiederholten male gefragt warum das nicht auf dem PC verfügbar ist und die mögliche Begründung ist aus westlicher Sicht echt  absurd 





						Unraveling The Mystery Behind Lost Judgment’s Struggle To Launch On PC
					

There's more to the mystery behind the Judgment series not coming to PC than meets the eye.




					www.thegamer.com


----------



## T'PAU (25. Juli 2022)

Maddog88 schrieb:


> ein Kollege von mir meinte das ich unbedingt Stray anfangen soll , er feier das Game ... na mal schauen, evtl. noch ein zwei Videos dazu schauen oder nen Stream oder so.


Stray macht wirklich einen sehr guten Eindruck!
Hab grad das Playthrough von "The Extra Mile" angeschaut: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gv7Xw33N7tg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ist aber sehr kurz geraten. Wenn man "problemlos" durchkommt und nicht absolut jeden Winkel erkundet, kann mans in 4 bis 4,5 Stunden schaffen!


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juli 2022)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Ist aber sehr kurz geraten. Wenn man "problemlos" durchkommt und nicht absolut jeden Winkel erkundet, kann mans in 4 bis 4,5 Stunden schaffen!


Dafür kostet es halt auch Vollpreis nur 27 Euro und nicht die sonst üblichen 60 Euro.
Außerdem, manchmal ist auch lieber kurz und gut besser, als lang und zäh wie ein Kaugummi.


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> manchmal ist auch lieber kurz und gut besser, als lang und zäh wie ein Kaugummi.


Ist bei mir mittlerweile sehr oft so. All die Openworlds haben mich über die Jahre zerschlissen...
Bin sehr dankbar für kurze und kompakte Spielerlebnisse.


----------



## Veriquitas (26. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bin sehr dankbar für kurze und kompakte Spielerlebnisse.



Dann spiel das mal das geht ca. 10 minuten.








						Stargazing 64 by Warkus
					

Short Cosmic Horror Experience




					warrrkus.itch.io


----------



## PCGH_Dave (26. Juli 2022)

Nach meinem epischen Ausflug nach God of War brauchte ich was "leichtes", ich zocke daher Jagged Alliance (bockschwer, aber geil), Star Trek Voyager - Elite Force und zwischendurch Stray (aber wohl nicht durch, weil es mich einfach nicht abholt). Aber ich spüre tief in mir, dass mich das Zwischenland ruft. Ich muss bald meinen zweiten Durchlauf in Elden Ring absolvieren, sonst kann ich nicht ruhig schlafen. Dieses Mal wird es ein Dieb, mit leichter Rüstung, der auch einen Bogen hat und im geheimen Anrufungen wirken kann.


----------



## Maddog88 (26. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Dafür kostet es halt auch Vollpreis nur 27 Euro und nicht die sonst üblichen 60 Euro.
> Außerdem, manchmal ist auch lieber kurz und gut besser, als lang und zäh wie ein Kaugummi.


ist auf jeden Fall ein Argument! 
Dadurch das die Gamezeit so kurz sein soll, kann man sich das mal so nebenbei reinsnacken 

Sieht schon sehr witzig aus wie man die Katze steuer usw. ...


----------



## T'PAU (29. Juli 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Dann spiel das mal das geht ca. 10 minuten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10 Minuten? Pfft, das ist mehr als die doppelte Spielzeit des damaligen Vollpreis-Titels B.C.'s Quest for Tires! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xu2c6-Oa6dY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rizzard (29. Juli 2022)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Aber ich spüre tief in mir, dass mich das Zwischenland ruft. Ich muss bald meinen zweiten Durchlauf in Elden Ring absolvieren, sonst kann ich nicht ruhig schlafen. Dieses Mal wird es ein Dieb, mit leichter Rüstung, der auch einen Bogen hat und im geheimen Anrufungen wirken kann.


Die elendigen Zwischenlande rufen mich auch ständig. Ich will aber erst noch in aller Ruhe Forbidden West durchspielen, bevor ich mich auf einen neuen Durchlauf in ER stürze.^^


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Juli 2022)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Die elendigen Zwischenlande rufen mich auch ständig.


Geht mir ganz ähnlich. Aber diesmal warte ich definitiv auf den RT Patch, bevor ich wieder anfange. Befürchte jedoch, dass der erst mit dem DLC zusammen erscheinen wird...


----------



## Veriquitas (30. Juli 2022)

Heute mal nen bischen Lego Quake gespielt, ist halt Quake im Legostyle.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Juli 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Heute mal nen bischen Lego Quake gespielt, ist halt Quake im Legostyle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! Ist das ne Mod?


----------



## Veriquitas (30. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Cool! Ist das ne Mod?



Jo kann man sich hier runterladen für die verschiedenen Quake Versionen.









						Block-Quake by Kebby_Quake
					

A total conversion mod for Quake featuring familiar plastic blocks.




					kebby-quake.itch.io


----------



## Maddog88 (31. Juli 2022)

oh man, danke dafür ... jetzt hab ich mal wieder Bock auf ne Runde Quake oder UT  
Nice!


----------



## Cook2211 (3. August 2022)

*Stray (PS5)*

Ein wahres Kleinod. 9,5/10


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. August 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> *Stray (PS5)*
> 
> Ein wahres Kleinod. 9,5/10


Hab es auch vorgestern beendet. Kurzes und sehr schönes Erlebnis mit einem herzerwärmenden Ende 

 @ topic:

*The little Hope (PS5/Plus extra)*

Ich mag diese interaktiven Horrorfilme von Super Massive! Mal sehen, ob ich es diesmal schaffe, alle lebend rauszubekommen aus dem Trip


----------



## Maddog88 (4. August 2022)

Ich fang gleich mit "Zak McKracken and the Alien Mindbenders" -> vom Prime Gaming Angebot.  Mal wieder schön Flashbacks gönnen


----------



## Nightslaver (7. August 2022)

Nachdem ich meinen aktuellen Durchgang bei Baldurs Gate 3 beendet habe, bin ich jetzt dabei endlich mal "*The Outer Worlds*" durchzuspielen.

Mein "kleines Zwischenfazit" dazu, bis jetzt, nach etwa 2/3 durchgespielt:
Ich habe es eigentlich schon seit fast 2 Jahren in meiner Bibiliothek, aber beim ersten Versuch es damals durchzuspielen hab ich nach 8h aufgehört, weil mich das Spiel einfach gar nicht geschafft zum weiterspielen zu motivieren.
Auch jetzt, beim zweiten Anlauf, muss ich immer noch, auch nach 30h sagen, dass ich "The Outer Worlds" persönlich wirklich nicht unbedingt zu den stärksten Titeln von Obsidian zählen würde, aber mangels momentan groß anderer "besserer" Titel auf Halde, zieh ich jetzt zumindest mal einen kompletten Durchlauf durch...

Das soll aber eigentlich auch nicht bedeuten es wäre ein unspielenswert-schlechtes Spiel, nicht das es falsch verstanden wird, absolut nicht was es heißen soll! 
Allerdings, es ist eben bedauerlicherweise eines jener Spiele, dass durch sein sehr begrenztes Entwicklungsbudget leider viel zu viele Kompromisse eingehen musste und dieses merkt man doch sehr oft und wohl auch am deutlichsten beim Gameplay, wo sehr viele Kompromisse eben zu sehr vielen "Ecken und Kanten" führen.

Als positve Punkte aber zuerst einmal, als größte Stärken würde ich klar positiv die Geschichte und Begleiter benennen und auch der Stil der Spielwelt hat, mit dieser etwas an "Spacewestern" erinnernden Optik, durchaus einen gewissen gewinnenden Charme an sich.

Als Schwächen sehe ich aber eben, wie schon flüchtig angerissen, besonders das Gameplay in Form vom Kampfsystem, welches doch sehr "eindimensional" ausfällt.
Das ist vor allen dadurch der Fall, dass es z.B. sowas wie werfbare Granaten nicht gibt, sich das Schwachstellensystem an Gegnern auch sehr "minimalistisch" anfühlt und das zufügen und arbeiten mit  gezielten Effekten / Zuständen auch ehr leidlich befriedigend ist und auch das modden der Waffen fällt für mehr Tiefe dann einfach am Ende zu flach aus.

Darüber hinaus fühkt sich auch die Spielwelt, durch ihre sich relativ häufig wiederholenden Assets, sowie nur etwa 10 unterschiedlichen Arten von Gegnern, Streckenweise doch immer wieder etwas negativ "austauschbar" an.

Das alles ist eigentlich schon wirklich irgendwie schade, weil die Ansätze von "The Outer Worlds" sind ja durchaus nicht verkehrt, aber würde mich jemand fragen ob er sich für das spielen von "Fallout: New Vegas", oder "The Outer Worlds" entscheiden soll, ich würde ihm wohl klar ersteres empfehlen, weil es einfach in allen Aspekten das viel überzeugendere Spielerlebnis von Obsidian abliefert, trotz der Altersdifferenz zwischen beiden Titeln und gleichen Genre.

"The Outer Worlds" muss man leider unter die Kategorie Spiel verbuchen, wo wirklich alleine das zu geringe Budget dafür gesorgt hat, dass das im Grunde sehr solide Gerüst deutlich hinter seinen Möglichkeiten zurückbleiben musste.

Vielleicht schafft Obsidian das ja dann irgendwann mal mit einem "The Outer Worlds 2", was ich trotzdem hoffe das sie es irgendwann entwickeln werden, einfach weil dieses Spiel einen soviel würdigeren Nachfolger auf Grundlage dieses Erstlings verdient hätte, so wie ja auch Wasteland 2 von inXile mit Wasteland 3.
Bei dem wäre dann auch das Budget wohl sicher nicht mehr so ein hart limitierender Faktor wie noch in "The Outer Worlds", wo Obsidian ja inzwischen ein Teil von Microsofts Private Division sind.

So bleibt mir nur zu sagen, wer die Wahl hat und ein gutes ARPG sucht, sollte, wie erwähnt, nicht als erstes zu "The Outer Worlds" greifen.
Wer aber die gängisten guten Titel im Bereich der ARPGs durch hat und seine Erwartungen, vor allen an das Gameplay, runterschrauben kann, wird wohl trotzdem seinen Spaß an dem Titel finden und auf einem "soliden Level" unterhalten werden, aber eben auch nicht mehr (in meinen Augen).


----------



## Olstyle (7. August 2022)

Ich fand es damals Recht kurzweilig. Wenn man eine first person Schießerei mit dem Gamepad steuert ist man aber auch eher dankbar für wenig komplexe Kämpfe.
Hast du mal Greedfall gespielt? Dem sieht man das Budget noch mehr an, und trotzdem hat es mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. August 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hast du mal Greedfall gespielt? Dem sieht man das Budget noch mehr an, und trotzdem hat es mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht.


Ja Greedfall hab ich gespielt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fand daher, da ich ja den Vergleich habe, auch nicht das es da mehr "Probleme" als ein The Outer Worlds hatte.
Beide Spiele kämpfen im Grunde im Endeffekt sogar mit sehr vergleichbaren Problemen.

Allerdings fand ich trotzdem gerade die Kämpfe in Greedfall doch irgendwie noch ein wenig "knackiger", vom Spielfluss und Gefühl her, als die in The Outer Worlds.
Das mag aber nicht zuletzt dadran liegen das Greedfall da auch mehr ein Action-Adventure sein will und The Outer Worlds doch ehr eben ein ARPG.

In Summe aber, klar, besonders im letzten 1/3 des Games kämpfte Greedfall dann ebenso damit, dass es sich anfühlt als würde es sich einfach nur noch bis zum Ende hinziehen.

Trotzdem hat Greedfall es geschafft mich, anders als The Outer Worlds damals, direkt beim ersten mal für zumindest einen Durchgang bei der Stange zu halten (zumindest bis eben im letzten 1/3 des Games, da war es dann ehr noch etwas durchschleifen), was wohl vor allen auch am recht unverbrauchten und stimmigen Setting lag, sowie dadran das die Kämpfe sich eben etwas "knackiger" anfühlten.

Greedfall war im Gegensatz zu The Outer Worlds allerdings, sei auch erwähnt, kein Vollpreiskauf, sondern ich habe es vor etwas über 1 Jahr mal im Sale mitgenommen.
Daher war auch die Erwartungshaltung vermutlich von Beginn an ein wenig unterschiedlicher, mit der ich an Greedfall gegangen bin.


----------



## Olstyle (7. August 2022)

The Outer Worlds hab ich zum Release für 1€ durchgespielt  . War ja mit Game-Pass Einführungstitel.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. August 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> The Outer Worlds hab ich zum Release für 1€ durchgespielt  . War ja mit Game-Pass Einführungstitel.


Ich bin kein Fan von Abomodellen, auch wenn ich natürlich verstehen kann, warum sie sich für manche lohnen können.
Persönlich kaufe ich mir Spiele lieber nach wie vor, weil man eben zumindest einen "Rest Kontrolle" dadrüber behält was man wann spielen kann.

Wenn ich nach 10 Jahren Lust habe mal wieder Wasteland 2 zu spielen, kann ich das, anders als wenn ich bei Netflix evt. nach 10 Jahren irgend einen Film gucken wollen würde und der gerade nicht mehr im Angebot enthalten ist, oder evt. dann auch im Spieleabo halt Spiele aus dem Angebot genommen wurden.

Nun ja, "Rest Kontrolle" natürlich aber auch nur solange, wie man nicht sowas wie Ubisoft jüngst fabriziert.


----------



## Rolk (7. August 2022)

Soeben Little Nightmares 2 abgeschlossen. War ein netter, sehr fesselnder Happen für zwischendurch. Ich hatte sogar fast alle Errungenschaften, so das ich mich dazu hinreisen lies die letzten paar auch noch zu erspielen, was wirklich nicht oft vorkommt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. August 2022)

Batman Arkham Knight
3. Durchlauf. Ich liebe dieses Spiel einfach und bin großer Fan der ganzen Franchise.
Was mich bei diesem Teil sehr reizt, ist das Artdesign mit einer Mischung aus 50er Jahre meets Cyberpunk - Ich stehe total auf all diese Stil-Vermischungen von alten und neuen Elementen.
Der Combat-Flow ist dazu mMn auch die beste und befriedigenste Weise Kämpfe in Games zu führen. Besonders hier sticht nochmal hervor, dass die Umgebung nun für Finisher genutzt werden kann. Es ist einfach so zeitlos spaßig einen Mob von 30 Gangster zu vermöbeln!


----------



## Nightslaver (7. August 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Slayers Testament heute unter anderem, also Doom 2016 in der Quake Engine für Quake Spiked. Nichts negatives bis jetzt drüber zu sagen.​



Ehrlich muss das sein?
Hier ein oder zwei Screenshot mit ranzuhängen, ok, aber faktisch nichts außer eine wall aus 10 Screenshots reinzuballern?
Für sowas gibt es doch extra einen eigenen Thread und wäre schön, wenn der dann auch dafür genutzt wird und das nicht hier abgeladen wird.


----------



## Veriquitas (7. August 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ehrlich muss das sein?
> Hier ein oder zwei Screenshot mit ranzuhängen, ok, aber faktisch nichts außer eine wall aus 10 Screenshots reinzuballern?
> Für sowas gibt es doch extra einen eigenen Thread und wäre schön, wenn der dann auch dafür genutzt wird und das nicht hier abgeladen wird.



Entspricht genau den Regeln.


----------



## Olstyle (7. August 2022)

"Es sind auch Screenshots erlaubt" und nur Screenshots (fast) ohne weitere Beschreibung des Spiels zu posten sind schon ein Unterschied. Ich schiebe das mal in den Bilder Thread  .


----------



## Veriquitas (7. August 2022)

Totaler Quatsch.

Ich stelle hier ne Total Conversion vor, wo man sich bemüht hat Doom 2016, was jeder kennt. In die Quake Engine zu verfrachten. Und der Betitrag wird verschoben wegen angeblich zu wenig Text. Jeder kennt Doom 2016 und bei der Vorstellung geht es hauptsächlich um die Optik, also zeig ich hauptsächlich Screenshots. Das ist bei der Vorstellung dann auch das Haupthema.

Was soll der Blödsinn, nur weil 2 Leuten, das Format nicht passt ? Wer spielt den Slayers Testament ohne Doom 2016 zu kennen. Man liest schon im Text Doom 2016 und versteht den Zusammenhang mit den vielen Screenshots nicht.


----------



## Veriquitas (8. August 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es sind auch Screenshots erlaubt



Auch bedeutet nicht, hauptsächlich Text. Gerade in diesem Fall nicht, die Meinung von 2 Leuten zählt hier nicht.


----------



## Blackout27 (8. August 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Totaler Quatsch.
> 
> Ich stelle hier ne Total Conversion vor, wo man sich bemüht hat Doom 2016, was jeder kennt. In die Quake Engine zu verfrachten. Und der Betitrag wird verschoben wegen angeblich zu wenig Text. Jeder kennt Doom 2016 und bei der Vorstellung geht es hauptsächlich um die Optik, also zeig ich hauptsächlich Screenshots. Das ist bei der Vorstellung dann auch das Haupthema.
> 
> Was soll der Blödsinn, nur weil 2 Leuten, das Format nicht passt ? Wer spielt den Slayers Testament ohne Doom 2016 zu kennen. Man liest schon im Text Doom 2016 und versteht den Zusammenhang mit den vielen Screenshots nicht.



Verstehe das Veto ehrlich gesagt auch nicht. Dein Post hat doch alles kurz und knapp gesagt. Die paar Bilder haben mir dadurch einen perfekten Eindruck gegeben, was du gerade spielst. 

Ist das nicht genau der Sinn des Thread? 
Man tauscht sich aus was man spielt und in besten Fall bekommt man Lust auf das Game.


----------



## Cook2211 (8. August 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Entspricht genau den Regeln.


Ich habe diesen Thread ins Leben gerufen, damit Gamer über die Games schreiben, die sie gerade spielen (Gerne auch mit Bewertung). Nicht zuletzt auch ist ein Hintergrund dieses Threads anderen Gamern Spiele vorzustellen, die sie womöglich gar nicht auf dem Schirm hatten. Quasi als "Inspiration“. Screenshots sind dahingehend eher als Ergänzung gedacht.
Für mich war dein Beitrag okay, gleichzeitig aber doch auch diskussionswürdig wie man hier sieht. Tendenziell würde ich deinen Beitrag allerdings auch eher im Screenshot Thread sehen, was aber nicht negativ gemeint ist.
Ich kann beide Seiten durchaus verstehen und die Argumente nachvollziehen. Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal das Wort/Bildverhältnis etwas ändern und alle sind zufrieden.

Ich bin dankbar für, und freue mich über jeden User der hier teilnimmt. Von daher hoffe ich natürlich, dass du trotz der kleinen Meinungsverschiedenheit hier weiter dabei bist


----------



## Maddog88 (8. August 2022)

habe mir mal Tony Hawk´s Pro Skater 1+2 Remake vom PS Store gezogen ... muss schon sagen .. wieder mal schöne Flashbacks und es macht Spaß, aber genau wie damals ist es leider vom Feeling her nicht, wird man einfach alt? 

Aber nice, dass man das jetzt einfach so zocken kann, für nen paar Runden geht das voll klar. Kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## Rolk (12. August 2022)

*The Riftbreaker: Metal Terror* habe ich jetzt abgeschlossen. Mit Hilfe der in der Hauptkampagne angehäuften Reichtümer bin ich im Grunde einfach nur durchmarschiert, aber der Überlebensmodus im neuen Biom war knackig.  Der DLC war alles in allem ok, natürlich alles in Relation zum überragenden Hauptspiel.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (13. August 2022)

Morrowind ist dieses Jahr 20 geworden. 

Heute wird gefeiert!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cook2211 (13. August 2022)

Ich dachte, ich wäre durch mit der Nummer aber tatsächlich hat es mich wieder gepackt. Ich hatte richtig Lust bekommen, nochmal mit der kratzbürstigen Kassandra das antike Griechenland zu bereisen. *AC Odyssey *mausert sich mittlerweile zu meinem Lieblingsteil der Serie. Das Setting finde ich super und Kassandra ist immer wieder witzig und unterhaltsam, Malaka!


----------



## M1lchschnitte (13. August 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich dachte, ich wäre durch mit der Nummer aber tatsächlich hat es mich wieder gepackt. Ich hatte richtig Lust bekommen, nochmal mit der kratzbürstigen Kassandra das antike Griechenland zu bereisen. *AC Odyssey *mausert sich mittlerweile zu meinem Lieblingsteil der Serie. Das Setting finde ich super und Kassandra ist immer wieder witzig und unterhaltsam, Malaka!


Meine Partnerin sagt genau das gleiche. Auch wenn sie einige Dinge an dem Spiel massiv nerven, das Levelscaling der Gegner zum Beispiel, schwärmt sie immer wieder von dem Setting und der Welt.
Über Origins und Valhalla redet sie kaum. 

Irgendwann muss ich das auch nochmal nachholen. Kenne bisher nur 1,2 und Black Flag...


----------



## Cook2211 (13. August 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Meine Partnerin sagt genau das gleiche. Auch wenn sie einige Dinge an dem Spiel massiv nerven, das Levelscaling der Gegner zum Beispiel, schwärmt sie immer wieder von dem Setting und der Welt.


Ja, das Game hat schon auch seine Schwächen. Und der schiere Umfang ist gigantisch. Dadurch artet es stellenweise regelrecht in Arbeit aus.
Für mich reißen es das Setting und die Charaktere aber wieder raus.  Nicht nur Kassandra sondern auch verschiedene Nebendarsteller (z.B. der liebe Barnabas) manchen das Game sympathisch. Stealth und Kampfmechanik machen auch Spaß. Ich würde dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen mal reinzuschauen


----------



## Maddog88 (13. August 2022)

habe mein alten Rechner ausgkramt, um eigentlich die Specs zu notieren und die HDD´s zu formatieren etc. (Vorbereitung für Verkauf) - und hab dann irgendwie Bock gekriegt zu zocken und zwar Siedler von Catan ... oh man  aber macht irgendwie Bock, wenn man die guten alten Spieleabende nicht mehr so oft hinbekommt zu organisieren!


----------



## Nightslaver (16. August 2022)

Hab "The Outer Worlds" jetzt beiseite gepackt.
Luft ist einfach raus...
Hätte noch die beiden DLCs zu machen gehabt und dann noch etwa 15% der Hauptsory, aber einfach im Moment keine Motivation es zuende zu spielen.
Ich hatte es ja schon im vorrangegangenen Post angesprochen, das Spiel hat spielerisch einfach recht starke Kanten.
Wenn du nach 50% des Spiels bereits alle Waffen gesehen hast und es auch sonst spielmechanisch im Grunde nichts mehr gibt was irgendwie noch frischen Wind ins Gameplay bringt und die kämpfe halt auch sehr eindimensional ablaufen (stealth wird später auch nur pervers op) geht halt die Motivation recht fix flötten.

Vielleicht spiel ich es mit ein wenig Abstand noch irgwann später mal fertig, mal gucken.

Hab jetzt erstmal eine neue Partie Wasteland 3 angefangen.
Hatte ich auch schon zu Release, aber dann stand ja mit Steeltown auch schon wieder fast der erste DLC in den Startlöchern, dann kam mit Cult of Holy Detonation DLC Nummer 2, dann das Crafting und so hab ich einen kompletten Durchgang auch immer wieder nach hinten verschoben, aber inzwischen sind sie fertig und entsprechend dann jetzt halt mal der vollständige Durchgang.

Nach rund 38h Wasteland 3 kann ich definitiv schon mal sagen das es das ist was man sich gewünscht hätte, was Wasteland 2 schon hätte sein sollen.
Oder anders gesagt, im Grunde ist es halt Wasteland 2 in deutlich besser, bzw. "polierter" und verdammt, es macht halt einfach Spaß sich seine Skillung für die Truppe zusammenzutüfteln, Waffen fürs Build zu modden und sich dann zu freuen wenn der durchoptimierte Flammenwerfer Build die Gegner direkt in der ersten Kampfrunde einfach nur noch mit Effekgewitter wegröstet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Burn for the Rangers Baby!" 

Mal gucken, ein endgültiges Fazit werd ich aber wohl erst am Ende ziehen.
Dafür ist es einfach noch selbst nach rund 38h Spielzeit einfach zu früh, auch weil Wasteland 3 doch wesentlich vielschichtiger als ein The Outer Worlds ist.


----------



## Painkiller (16. August 2022)

@M1lchschnitte 
Ich muss das jetzt einfach fragen: Was ist DAS? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Topic

Nintendo Switch:
- Xenoblade Chronicles 3
Ist bisher wirklich gelungen wie ich finde. Auch wenn der Schwerpunkt extrem auf den Kämpfen liegt. Bugs o.ä. sind mir bisher keine aufgefallen. Aber man merkt das die Switch mehr als nur dringend ein Hardware-Upgrade vertragen kann! 

PS5:
- The Riftbreaker
Seit dem Add-On ein Dauerbrenner bei mir. 

- World of Warships: Legends
Hassliebe trifft es hier wohl am besten.^^

- Stray
Großartiger Titel bisher. Ich lass mir aber Zeit, weil ich Angst hab das ich zu schnell damit fertig bin. ^^

- Outriders: Worldslayer
Ich mochte das schnelle, fetzige und optisch wuchtige Gunplay des Hauptspiels bereits sehr. Das Add-On liefert mehr davon und sehr viele Verbesserungen unter der Oberfläche sowie neue Endgame-Inhalte, Skilltrees etc. 
Ich spiel einen Turret-Technomancer im Moment. Und der haut extrem rein!  Mal sehen ob ich mit einer Devastator-Klasse weitermache.


Für die Zukunft freue ich mich auf "C&C"  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vGMqlbWM1Ys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (16. August 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> @M1lchschnitte
> Ich muss das jetzt einfach fragen: Was ist DAS?
> 
> 
> ...


Na, der Red Mountain natürlich. Sitz von Dagoth Ur und dem Sechsten Haus.
Maximum Immersion. 



			https://www.amazon.de/NICI-Pl%C3%BCschvulkan/dp/B08M45Q6Y3?th=1&psc=1
		


Es gibt aus der Serie auch ein Lagerfeuer aus Plüsch, das hab ich auch. Finde die Dinger witzig.


----------



## Maddog88 (16. August 2022)

ich hab mal wieder Bock auf oldschool gehabt... und hab CS1.6 angeschmissen 
Oh man 

Hätte jetzt irgendwie noch Bock auf Day of Defeat , wie in den guten alten Zeiten auf ner Lan Party


----------



## Maddog88 (19. August 2022)

oh man hab den Teaser/Trailer von Gothic Remake gesehen ... ich hab so Bock drauf, war eines der geilsten Games damals, sowas von gesuchtet. Ich bin kurz davor Gothic wieder rauszuholen, bzw. über STeam zu installieren!  
Mal schauen ob das die Tage passiert!


----------



## M1lchschnitte (19. August 2022)

Maddog88 schrieb:


> oh man hab den Teaser/Trailer von Gothic Remake gesehen ... ich hab so Bock drauf, war eines der geilsten Games damals, sowas von gesuchtet. Ich bin kurz davor Gothic wieder rauszuholen, bzw. über STeam zu installieren!
> Mal schauen ob das die Tage passiert!


Was hält dich auf? Das System Pack ist bei Steam integriert, du hast also Widescreensupport ohne Frickelei und kannst dir sofort die Fresse polieren lassen!


----------



## Maddog88 (19. August 2022)

Ich weiß es grad selber nicht genau, aber ich hab im Kopf ... was ist wenn das Remake doch raus kommt und das schneller als gedacht?!    - spätestens wenn ich im September Urlaub habe, wird das dann angegangen, falls es nicht schon vorher geklappt hat.    Aber danke dir für die Info!


----------



## Cook2211 (23. August 2022)

Da erste Tests gar nicht mal so schlecht ausfallen, werde ich es mal mit dem *Saints Row Reboot *probieren.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (23. August 2022)

Hab Mal wieder destiny 2 angeworfen.
Das läuft endlich ohne auffallende Bugs.
Kreative Effekte und spannende Missionen.

Ansonsten Star wars the old republic:
Mal wieder Sammeln von Ressourcen und Ausrüstung upgraden. Immer noch zu viele Charaktere. Wenigstens gibt's dann keinen Aufwand, wenn Mal eine bestimmte Klasse gefragt ist.

Ab und zu noch Star wars battlefront 2017. Immer noch das beste Star wars Spiel.

Far Cry 6 ist mir nach 2 Wochen zu langweilig geworden.

Mobil habe ich Crossout angefangen.
Unzählige Fahrzeugmods, 120 fps + und ein super Schadensmodell. Aufm Tablet natürlich noch besser.


----------



## Maendro (23. August 2022)

@Lichtbringer1  kommt man bei D2 wieder gut rein? Bin seit einiger Zeit inaktiv würde aber wieder gerne etwas spielen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. August 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Da erste Tests gar nicht mal so schlecht ausfallen, werde ich es mal mit dem *Saints Row Reboot *probieren.


Bin noch etwas hin und hergerissen. Bei Gamepro waren es ja nur 65 Prozent.
Würdest du bitte einen kleinen Ersteindruck dann hier posten, wenn du schon paar Stunden auf der Uhr hast? 

@Topic: Bin seit dem neuen The Batman Streifen, den ich kürzlich gesehen habe, weiterhin auf dem Batman Trip. Habe daher wieder mal mit Arkham Asylum angefangen, aber diesmal noch paar Mods drüber gezogen.


----------



## Krolgosh (23. August 2022)

Maendro schrieb:


> @Lichtbringer1  kommt man bei D2 wieder gut rein? Bin seit einiger Zeit inaktiv würde aber wieder gerne etwas spielen.


Gibt dann zumindest einiges neues zu Entdecken. Die Klassen haben nen kompletten Revamp bekommen. Void und Solar waren die letzten Seasons dran und nun kommt morgen heute mit der nächsten Season Arc 3.0
Und das ist für jeden neu, also denk ich nen ganz guter Zeitpunkt wieder zu starten. 

Mir macht es zumindest momentan relativ viel Spaß.


----------



## Maendro (23. August 2022)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Gibt dann zumindest einiges neues zu Entdecken. Die Klassen haben nen kompletten Revamp bekommen. Void und Solar waren die letzten Seasons dran und nun kommt morgen heute mit der nächsten Season Arc 3.0
> Und das ist für jeden neu, also denk ich nen ganz guter Zeitpunkt wieder zu starten.
> 
> Mir macht es zumindest momentan relativ viel Spaß.


Danke dir.

Klingt hervorragend, vor allem das mögen die neue Season startet.


----------



## Painkiller (23. August 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Da erste Tests gar nicht mal so schlecht ausfallen, werde ich es mal mit dem *Saints Row Reboot *probieren.


Ich würde mich über ein kurzes Feedback von dir freuen, wenn du eine erste Meinung hast.


----------



## Capucius (23. August 2022)

Nachdem mein neuer, hier empfohlener und zusammengebauter, PC jetzt rund läuft wollte ich mal sehen, was er so kann und habe im Quakecon Sale Doom Eternal gekauft... bin echt beeindruckt wie toll sie das Gameplay geupdated haben und wie gut das Spiel aussieht. Jetzt will ich es auch fertig spielen, danach steht Kingdom Come: Deliverance auf der Liste, das konnte ich auf dem alten PC nicht gut spielen.


----------



## Olstyle (23. August 2022)

Bei KCD hab ich nur noch festgefahrene Spielstände im Kloster wo aus irgend einem Grund sofort die Oberen auf mich los gehen, da war ich nicht mehr motiviert eine Lösung zu finden.
Dafür bin ich nun bei Teil 3 von ME. Immer mal wieder eine kurze Runde auf dem Liegestuhl läuft super, auch wenn das Display noch heller sein dürfte. Zuletzt waren es vor allem die DLCs. Leviathan ist z.B. eine sehr interessante Erweiterung der Gesamtgeschichte die man imo nicht in einem DLC verstecken sollte.


----------



## Painkiller (23. August 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dafür bin ich nun bei Teil 3 von ME. Immer mal wieder eine kurze Runde auf dem Liegestuhl läuft super, auch wenn das Display noch heller sein dürfte. Zuletzt waren es vor allem die DLCs. Leviathan ist z.B. eine sehr interessante Erweiterung der Gesamtgeschichte die man imo nicht in einem DLC verstecken sollte.


Leviathan war wirklich klasse! Die Handlung hätte gern noch umfangreicher sein können. 
Ich hätte so richtig Bock auf ein richtig guten Nachfolger von Mass Effect. Allerdings nicht mit Schwerpunkt auf Shooter sondern wirklich auf Rollenspiel mit enorm langer Spielzeit und vielen Optionen/Möglichkeiten sowie massiven Impacts auf die Spielwelt!  

Versaut es nicht, BioWare.....


----------



## PCGH_Dave (23. August 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Versaut es nicht, BioWare.....


Was kam noch einmal zuletzt von denen heraus?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie kamen Anthem, Andromeda und Inquisition noch einmal an? 
Ich würde nicht zu viel erwarten, auch wenn ich die LE von ME großartig finde.


----------



## Olstyle (23. August 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Allerdings nicht mit Schwerpunkt auf Shooter sondern wirklich auf Rollenspiel mit enorm langer Spielzeit und vielen Optionen/Möglichkeiten sowie massiven Impacts auf die Spielwelt!


20-30 Stunden und eine weitestgehend konstante Geschichte wäre mir lieber als sich an X Entscheidungen und "Open World" zu verheben.


----------



## Painkiller (23. August 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> 20-30 Stunden und eine weitestgehend konstante Geschichte wäre mir lieber als sich an X Entscheidungen und "Open World" zu verheben.


Ich kann das durchaus verstehen. Trotzdem finde ich eine Open World sehr verlockend im Bezug auf Mass Effect. 

Eine Open World muss nicht zwangsläufig schlecht sein. Wie gut ein Open World Spiel ist, hängt meiner Meinung nach in erster Linie davon ab, wieviel Einfluss ich auf die Open World und ihre Bewohner selbst habe. Assassins Creed ist ein Paradebeispiel für eine schöne & gefüllte Welt. Doch ist diese Welt immer sinnvoll gefüllt? Gerade bei den letzten drei Teilen Origins, Odyssey und Valhalla artet die Open World in Sammelarbeit aus. 

Nächster Punkt sind die Quests. Du hilfst gefühlt 1.000 Personen. Doch bemerkst du das später im Spiel noch an irgendeiner Stelle? Bis auf das Finale in Mass Effect, sehr selten würde ich sagen.... 

Mass Effect als Open World kann funktionieren, wenn es richtig gemacht wird. Für mich würde das ca. so aussehen: 

- Eine sinnvoll gefüllte und schön gestaltete Welt/Universum
- Schwerpunkt auf RPG nicht auf 3rd Person Shooter
- Normandy SR III - frei begehbar 
- Easter Eggs, Referenzen und Anspielungen an die vorherigen Teile
- NPCs mit einem Nutzen und nicht nur als Auftraggeber oder Ziel
- Meine Aktionen sollen direkten Einfluss auf die Umgebung, Spielwelt, Story, Ereignisse, Missionen, NPC etc haben
- Quests die sich bedeutungsvoll anfühlen und auch direkten Einfluss auf das Spiel haben
- Eine ordentliche Grafik-Engine inkl. glaubwürdiger Physik (optimiert auf Multithreading und Co.)
- Eine Welt mit der ich interagieren und mir gleichzeitig etwas aufbauen kann
- Planeten, Städte, Regionen, Gebiete die ich infiltrieren/unterwandern kann. Sei es aktiv oder passiv.
- Ein Nemesis-System für Gegner/Personen/Fraktionen.
- Eine mehrteilige Spielereihe in die ich meinen Fortschritte mitnehmen kann (ähnlich nur besser wie Mass Effect)
- Koop wenn es sich anbietet
- Ein sehr guter Soundtrack (Two Steps from Hell anyone? EA war hier bereits mutig.)
- Betretbare Gebäude, und zwar eine Menge davon


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. August 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Ich kann das durchaus verstehen. Trotzdem finde ich eine Open World sehr verlockend im Bezug auf Mass Effect.
> 
> Eine Open World muss nicht zwangsläufig schlecht sein. Wie gut ein Open World Spiel ist, hängt meiner Meinung nach in erster Linie davon ab, wieviel Einfluss ich auf die Open World und ihre Bewohner selbst habe. Assassins Creed ist ein Paradebeispiel für eine schöne & gefüllte Welt. Doch ist diese Welt immer sinnvoll gefüllt? Gerade bei den letzten drei Teilen Origins, Odyssey und Valhalla artet die Open World in Sammelarbeit aus.
> 
> ...


Diese Wunschliste passt für jedes Open World Spiel


----------



## Olstyle (23. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Diese Wunschliste passt für jedes Open World Spiel


Und ist imo vollkommen überzogen. Guardians of the Galaxy ist für mich das perfekte Gegenbeispiel mit wie wenig OW Brimborium ein gutes Spiel abliefern kann. Cyberpunk, aber z.T. auch ME:Andromeda die besten Beispiele wie es daneben geht.


----------



## Maddog88 (23. August 2022)

Capucius schrieb:


> Nachdem mein neuer, hier empfohlener und zusammengebauter, PC jetzt rund läuft wollte ich mal sehen, was er so kann und habe im Quakecon Sale Doom Eternal gekauft... bin echt beeindruckt wie toll sie das Gameplay geupdated haben und wie gut das Spiel aussieht. Jetzt will ich es auch fertig spielen, danach steht Kingdom Come: Deliverance auf der Liste, das konnte ich auf dem alten PC nicht gut spielen.


KCD kann ich empfehlen, ich hatte meinen Spaß damit und war mal wieder nach langer Zeit ein solch ein Game ... auch wenn es den einen oder anderen Bug leider hatte, hatte auch mal ein festgefahrenen Spielstand ... aber zum Glück relativ früh und hab nochmal neu angefangen ... wenn es viel später gewesen wäre, wüsste ich nicht ob ich alles neu gemacht hätte


----------



## Capucius (23. August 2022)

Ein Freund sagte mir, dass KCD mittlerweile ordentlich gepatcht ist, ich hoffe die Chance auf einen game breaking bug ist jetzt deutlich geringer als bei Release


----------



## M1lchschnitte (23. August 2022)

Ich empfehle für den ersten Durchlauf den Hardcore-Modus:
- kein HUD
- kein Fast Travel
- man kann seine Position auf der Map nicht sehen (geil wenn man sich im Wald verläuft)
- mindestens zwei Behinderungen, die du zu Beginn auswählen musst (Glasknochen, Bluter, Schlafwandler, Wurmbefall usw...)

Das war ein unglaublich intensives Erlebnis, das Game werde ich dadurch nie vergessen. 

Mein persönliches Highlight: Ich bin in die Hütte eines Manns eingebrochen. Leider hat er mich dabei erwischt und nach Strich und Faden vermöbelt. Ich konnte grad noch von seinem Hof fliehen und humpelte über die Felder so schnell ich konnte, blutend wie ein Schwein. Schließlich konnte ich ihn abhängen und war schon am jubeln, weil ich ewig nicht gespeichert hatte.
Leider habe ich einen knietiefen Knick übersehen, der, von Büschen verdeckt, das Feld abgrenzte.
Reingefallen, Beine gebrochen, tot.


----------



## Maddog88 (24. August 2022)

Capucius schrieb:


> Ein Freund sagte mir, dass KCD mittlerweile ordentlich gepatcht ist, ich hoffe die Chance auf einen game breaking bug ist jetzt deutlich geringer als bei Release


Ja dann ist es ja noch ein Grund mehr, dass Ding endlich zu zocken!


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. August 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Ich empfehle für den ersten Durchlauf den Hardcore-Modus:
> - kein HUD
> - kein Fast Travel
> - man kann seine Position auf der Map nicht sehen (geil wenn man sich im Wald verläuft)
> ...


Das passt prima zu meiner häufigen Rede, dass der heutige 08/15 Dude nicht einen Tag im Mittelalter überleben würde


----------



## M1lchschnitte (24. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das passt prima zu meiner häufigen Rede, dass der heutige 08/15 Dude nicht einen Tag im Mittelalter überleben würde





Spoiler: Spoiler



Im Hardcoremodus beginnt das Spiel mit einer Texteinblendung, die dich darüber informiert, dass du bei der Geburt gestorben bist. Dann darfst du nochmal neu anfangen. Das passiert mehrere Male. 



Ich seh mich auch nicht lange durchhalten im Mittelalter. Ich bin aber auch schon über der durchschnittlichen Lebenserwartung, glaube ich. 

Edit: Eben gecheckt, bin grad noch drin. Kann vielleicht Dorfältester werden und jeden Tag Rübenbrei essen, weil ich keine Zähne mehr habe.


----------



## Rolk (25. August 2022)

*The Ascent: Cyber Heist*
Der DLC bietet mehr vom selben, zuzüglich neuer Nahkampfwaffen, und das auf ziemlich gutem Niveau. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad hat tendenziell leicht angezogen. Nicht unbedingt in den Missionen, aber auf den Strecken zwischen den Missionen auf jeden Fall. Hat Spaß gemacht. Was man klar kritisieren muss ist der Preis für den Umfang. Die Macher wissen genau warum es einen rabattierten Einführungspreis gibt und selbst der ist noch grenzwertig genug.


----------



## Painkiller (25. August 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und ist imo vollkommen überzogen.


Wieso siehst du das denn so eng?
Open World Games müssen sich doch auch weiterentwickeln. Stagnation hat uns erst in die Lage gebracht, in der wir uns heute befinden. Es gibt ganz wenig Spiele die aus diesen alten Mustern ausbrechen. Die letzten beiden waren Elden Ring und Ghost of Tsushima. Das kann doch noch nicht alles gewesen sein. Mit der Ubi-Formel will ich mich in Zukunft einfach nicht zufrieden geben....



Olstyle schrieb:


> Guardians of the Galaxy ist für mich das perfekte Gegenbeispiel mit wie wenig OW Brimborium ein gutes Spiel abliefern kann.


Guardians war wirklich ein klasse Spiel, da stimme ich dir zu. Aber für mich persönlich war es einfach zu kurz. :/ 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Cyberpunk, aber z.T.


Bei Cyberpunk ist meine Meinung klar zwiegespalten. Das was ich bisher bei einem Kumpel gespielt habe, hat mir durchaus Spaß gemacht. Als alter Cyberpunk-PnP-Spieler muss ich aber klar sagen, das alleine von der Vorlage her einfach soviel mehr drin wäre. Sowohl was die Welt angeht, als auch die Storys. Die waren in der PnP-Version so dermaßen gut, das es sich ins Hirn gebrannt hat. Diese Geschichten funktionieren durchaus in einem Videospiel und laden ein, viel tiefer in die Welt einzutauchen. Ich hoffe das Add-On liefert eine davon!  



Olstyle schrieb:


> ME:Andromeda


Die Story von ME: Andromeda fand ich nicht schlecht. Ich hab das Spiel vor gar nicht so langer Zeit auf der PS5 durchgespielt. Die Spielwelt hatte durchaus auch seine Reize, aber in der Welt war kaum was los. Auch der Schwerpunkt auf 3rd Person Shooter anstatt auf Mass Effect 1-RPG Style hat genervt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. August 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Wieso siehst du das denn so eng?
> Open World Games müssen sich doch auch weiterentwickeln. Stagnation hat uns erst in die Lage gebracht, in der wir uns heute befinden. Es gibt ganz wenig Spiele die aus diesen alten Mustern ausbrechen. Die letzten beiden waren Elden Ring und Ghost of Tsushima. Das kann doch noch nicht alles gewesen sein. Mit der Ubi-Formel will ich mich in Zukunft einfach nicht zufrieden geben....


Vollste Zustimmung! Open Worlds sollten sich im Idealfalle in allen Belangen weiterentwickeln.
Daher fand ich deine Liste oben auch sehr ansprechend und keineswegs utopisch. Zumindest sollten Entwickler Visionen haben, die sie verfolgen, aber sich dagegen mit Status Quo zufrieden zu geben, bedeutet Stillstand und gerade in Bezug auf Games und fortschreitenden technischen Möglichkeiten sollte Stagnation niemals eine freiwillig gewählte Option sein.


----------



## chill_eule (25. August 2022)

Ich starte grade mit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. August 2022)

Kurz zu Saints Row:

Spaß macht das Game schon, zumal es sich nicht zu Ernst nimmt. Und die Openworld ist endlich mal überschaubar und nicht ausladend wie in so manch anderem OW Game.
Aber die Technik 
Die Grafik auf der SX ist schwach. Da sieht selbst ein Mafia 2 aus 2010 noch besser aus. Das alleine wäre nicht mal so schlimm, wenn es dafür flüssig liefe. Aber leider ruckelt das Game in 1440p erheblich. Gaaaanz schlechte Frametimes, trotz altbackener und wenig detailreicher Grafik.
Schade. Ich lasse es dann erstmal liegen und warte auf Performance Patches.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (26. August 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Aber die Technik


Über die lachen wir uns in der Redaktion auch herzlich kaputt 
Tipp: Drifte mal mit der Leertaste und halte dann nur noch die Leertaste gedrückt. Der Knaller


----------



## Cook2211 (26. August 2022)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Über die lachen wir uns in der Redaktion auch herzlich kaputt
> Tipp: Drifte mal mit der Leertaste und halte dann nur noch die Leertaste gedrückt. Der Knaller


Probiere ich mal aus


----------



## chill_eule (26. August 2022)

Bitte ein Video davon, wenn es geht, wir Anderen wollen doch mitlachen


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. August 2022)

Nach Asylum geht es weiter mit *Batman Arkham City (PC)*

Unglaublich, was mit Reshade und nVidia Freestyle, aus diesem älteren Titel optisch noch rauszuholen ist.
In 5k/60fps wirkt das ganze auch super glattgebügelt.

Obwohl ich häufiger schon mit dem Gedanken mein Gaming komplett auf Konsole umzusatteln geliebäugelt habe, merke ich hier wieder, wie geil es doch ist, dass man am PC per Reshade, Mods, und Freestyle noch so viel nach eigenen Vorlieben nachjustieren kann, sodass die gesamte Atmosphäre eines Games geändert wird und teilweise schon wie ein Remaster wirkt - plus natürlich die Freiheit in der Wahl der Auflösung und fps.

Viva la PC Gaming!


----------



## Maddog88 (26. August 2022)

Ich hab mal Super People zum 2. Mal installiert, damals am Anfang mal getestet und nach paar Runden wieder beiseite gelegt, aber muss schon sagen ... ist ne gelungene spaßige Alternative was BR Games angeht. Kann man mal neben PubG paar Runden zocken!  

Mal schauen wie sich das Ganze noch weiter entwickeln wird. 
Was sagt ihr dazu? Zockt ihr noch Battle Royal Spiele?


----------



## Rolk (29. August 2022)

*Leisure Suit Larry -Wet Dreams Dont Dry* von der Print Beilage, weil man ja sonst nichts zum zocken hat . Seit Ewigkeiten mein erstes Point and Click Adventure. Schön bescheuerte, nicht immer einfache, aber durchaus nachvollziehbare Rätsel. Ich denke ich bin jetzt ungefähr halb durch und bisher habe ich mich nur zweimal länger festgebissen, ohne weiter zu kommen. Wobei es einmal eher eine Art Bedienungsfehler meinerseits war, aber der Grundgedanke zur Rätsellösung korrekt war. Das Spiel gehört übrigens zu den Spielen die auf dem Steam Deck nur als "Spielbar" deklariert sind. Bisher konnte ich die Einschränkungen aber nicht entdecken.


----------



## Maddog88 (31. August 2022)

oh man das erinnert auch so krass an damals, Larry war schon witziges Game damals, keine Ahnung ob das heut noch Spaß macht  

Es erinnert mich aber auch sehr stark an die guten alten Point & Click Zeiten ala Monkey Island oder Baphomets Fluch .. einfach richtig nice Games, wie ich finde, heutzutage ist man viel zu verwöhnt und wählerisch was Games, Technik und Grafik angeht. Bin froh ein Kind der 90er gewesen zu sein


----------



## Blackout27 (31. August 2022)

Shin chan: Meine Sommerferien mit dem Professor


----------



## Maddog88 (31. August 2022)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> Shin chan: Meine Sommerferien mit dem Professor


Ist das nice oder wie?


----------



## Blackout27 (31. August 2022)

Maddog88 schrieb:


> Ist das nice oder wie?



Ich finde es genial für 30min am Abend mal abschalten, lachen und entspannen


----------



## Maddog88 (31. August 2022)

Ach ich sehe gerade erst das das Game erst frisch relased wurde .. krass. Kenne noch die Serie von damals .. auch wenn ich kein Anime o.ä. gucke oder geguckt habe, diese Serie lief ja ständig im TV und man hat hin u wieder mal rein gezapped in den Pausen/Werbungen von anderen Sachen  - na dann viel Spaß mit dem Game!


----------



## AchtBit (2. September 2022)

Hi,

schon eine ganze Weile 'Monster Hunter Sories 2'.  Ca. 120Std Spielzeit haben mich zum professionellen Eierdieb werden lassen. Wundert mich, dass das Game hier im Forum, nicht mal erwähnt wurde. 

Abgesehen von der übertrieben verniedlichten Presentation, ist das Game echt endgeil. 

Gruss Acht


----------



## Maddog88 (4. September 2022)

Da wir aktuell ein Street Fighter Spielautomaten auf Arbeit stehen haben, hab ich Bock gekriegt und mal folgende Teile etwas angezockt übers Wochenende 

Street Fighter II (SNES) 
Street Fighter 3 (PS1)
Street Fighter 3 (PS2) 

hat schon Bock gemacht , mal für Zwischendurch und um den Nostalgiefaktor zu pushen


----------



## Maddog88 (8. September 2022)

ganz schön ruhig hier, oder?  Was da los ... einfach nichts geiles zum zocken aktuell bzw. noch Sommerzeit etc.? 

Freut sich hier jemand auf Fifa , noch diesen Monat, oder eher nicht?


----------



## M1lchschnitte (8. September 2022)

Maddog88 schrieb:


> ganz schön ruhig hier, oder?  Was da los ... einfach nichts geiles zum zocken aktuell bzw. noch Sommerzeit etc.?


Stecke noch knietief in Morrowind. Das Game dauert!


----------



## Olstyle (8. September 2022)

Mass Effect LE nähert sich langsam der Zielgeraden.
Danach stehen u.A. zwei Teile Dishonored (2 und Death of the Outsider, das Original hab ich vor Jahren schon gespielt gehabt) bereit, sale sei dank.


----------



## chill_eule (8. September 2022)

Maddog88 schrieb:


> Freut sich hier jemand auf Fifa


Mein letztes Fifa ist ca. 15 Jahre her, also:
Nein! 

Und ich bin immer noch mit Star Craft: Mass Recall beschäftigt.
(Man was war die eine Mission nervig und schwer, hatte ich gar nicht mehr so in Erinnerung )


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. September 2022)

Maddog88 schrieb:


> ganz schön ruhig hier, oder?  Was da los ... einfach nichts geiles zum zocken aktuell bzw. noch Sommerzeit etc.?


Ganz im Gegenteil! Als großer Batman Fan bereite ich mich mental voll und ganz auf das anstehende Gotham Knight vor und spiele daher nochmal die ganze Arkham-Reihe durch.

Bin seit paar Stunden nun bei meinem liebsten Teil der Reihe angekommen:

*Arkham Origins (PC)*

Obwohl dieser Teil oft nur beiläufig erwähnt wird, ist es eins meiner liebsten Spiele der Reihe. Hat aber auch einen besonderen nostalgischen Wert, da ich nach einer jahrelangen kompletten Abstinenz vom Gaming, mit diesem Spiel dann damals ins Gaming wieder zurück eingestiegen bin und ich war sowas von geflasht über die Entwicklung (vorher 7 Jahre lang nichts gespielt).

Das Spiel ist mMn sehr gut gealtert. Besonders die Detailfülle der Innenräume ist wirklich der Knaller. Man merkt dem Spiel an, dass da mit viel Liebe zur Lore entwickelt wurde und obwohl Insomniacs Spiderman als die neue Nr.1 der Comic-Games gilt, bleibt die Arkham Reihe für meinen Geschmack in ihrer Liebe zu allen Details und der gesamten Story einfach unerreicht!


----------



## Maddog88 (8. September 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Stecke noch knietief in Morrowind. Das Game dauert!


Oh ja da sagste was!  ... war sehr nice das Game.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Mein letztes Fifa ist ca. 15 Jahre her, also:
> Nein!
> 
> 
> ...


haha okay, ich muss sagen, dass ich Fifa seit 98 jedes Jahr gezockt habe (mal mehr, mal weniger) und seit 2016 Ultimate Team gesuchtet habt ... letztes Jahr war das 1. Mal das ich KEIN Fifa gekauft habe und fand es super   ... aber irgendwie hab ich dadurch dieses Jahr auch mehr Lust aufs neue Fifa, mal schauen .. gezockt wird es sicherlich, aber evtl. nicht mehr so gesuchtet wir sonst. ^^      - Star Craft war irgendwie nie so meins, aber kann nachvollziehen das man etwas was super schwierig ist und man das nicht mehr so in Erinnerung hat  



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil! Als großer Batman Fan bereite ich mich mental voll und ganz auf das anstehende Gotham Knight vor und spiele daher nochmal die ganze Arkham-Reihe durch.
> 
> Bin seit paar Stunden nun bei meinem liebsten Teil der Reihe angekommen:
> 
> ...



Hört sich doch gut an, also das du dadurch noch ne Menge Stuff zum durchzocken hast.  
(hab Batman nie gezockt, hat mich auch nie so angefixt die "Art" von Games (und auch Movies/Serien) von Marvel oder DC etc. ... komm ich irgendwie nicht ran an das "Thema") ... aber viel Freude noch beim aufholen und vorbereiten für den neuen Teil.


----------



## DARPA (9. September 2022)

Bei mir ist grad Sherlock Holmes angesagt. Hole ein paar ältere Teile nach.


----------



## Cook2211 (9. September 2022)

Tja, Leute, komische Sache. Neulich hatte ich Meier-Stammtisch. Beim Meiern würfeln wir um Runden Bier. Der Verlierer zahlt.
Irgendwann in der Nacht bin ich dann nach Hause (ich weiß nicht mehr auf welchem Wege). Am nächsten Morgen wurde ich wach und schleppte mich zur PS5….wo dann TLoU Part 1 installiert war. Ich wollte die 80€ nicht dafür ausgeben, muss es dann aber im Suff doch getan haben 
Nennt mich Waschlappen, beschimpft mich. Ich stelle mich euch in der Meckerecke….aber im Nachhinein bin froh dass es so gelaufen ist.
Das Game finde ich immer noch grandios, die Überarbeitung ist absolut gelungen und dank unlimitierter Framerate und VRR läuft es superflüssig mit 90-100 Fps.
Ich spiele jetzt direkt nochmal Part II hinterher. Einen grafischen Bruch gibt es nicht mehr. Beide Games sehen top aus -  aber es ist halt auch Last Gen Optik.
Die emotionale Wucht von Teil 2 ist immer noch gegeben, auch wenn ich das Game natürlich schon kenne.

Insgesamt zählen Part I+II für mich zum Besten was Gaming-Entertainment zu bieten hat.


DARPA schrieb:


> Bei mir ist grad Sherlock Holmes angesagt. Hole ein paar ältere Teile nach.


Die alten Teile finde ich richtig gut


----------



## DARPA (9. September 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Die alten Teile finde ich richtig gut


Bin jetzt beim ältesten und letzten Titel auf meiner Liste: The Testament of Sherlock Holmes. 
Das wirkt schon etwas altbackener als die Nachfolger, weiter zurück werde ich nicht gehen. Vorallem ist der Teil der anspruchsvollste von allen die ich bisher gezockt habe. Man muss sich schon sehr genau umsehen um interaktive Objekte zu finden. Und es gibt viele Puzzle, Rätsel, Denk- und Knobelaufgaben, die teilweise auch etwas sperrig sind. Mein Fall ist das nicht so.

Am besten von allen Teilen hat mir „Crimes & Punishment“ gefallen. Das hat ne richtig gute Qualität was Charaktere, Animationen, Sound, Gespräche betrifft. Einfach gut produziert. Und die Fälle sind ganz cool und spannend, so dass ich immer die Auflösung rausfinden wollte.


----------



## Cook2211 (9. September 2022)

DARPA schrieb:


> Am besten von allen Teilen hat mir „Crimes & Punishment“ gefallen. Das hat ne richtig gute Qualität was Charaktere, Animationen, Sound, Gespräche betrifft. Einfach gut produziert. Und die Fälle sind ganz cool und spannend, so dass ich immer die Auflösung rausfinden wollte.


Ja, das ist auch mein Lieblingsteil. Könnte ich aufgrund der aktuellen Flaute was Neuerscheinungen angeht auch nochmal angehen.


----------



## Maddog88 (9. September 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Tja, Leute, komische Sache. Neulich hatte ich Meier-Stammtisch. Beim Meiern würfeln wir um Runden Bier. Der Verlierer zahlt.
> Irgendwann in der Nacht bin ich dann nach Hause (ich weiß nicht mehr auf welchem Wege). Am nächsten Morgen wurde ich wach und schleppte mich zur PS5….wo dann TLoU Part 1 installiert war. Ich wollte die 80€ nicht dafür ausgeben, muss es dann aber im Suff doch getan haben
> Nennt mich Waschlappen, beschimpft mich. Ich stelle mich euch in der Meckerecke….aber im Nachhinein bin froh dass es so gelaufen ist.
> Das Game finde ich immer noch grandios, die Überarbeitung ist absolut gelungen und dank unlimitierter Framerate und VRR läuft es superflüssig mit 90-100 Fps.
> ...


haha, auch ne Variante wie man seine Bedenken umgeht  
Aber kann mir schon vorstellen, dass ich mir das Teil auch nochmal reinziehen werde, aber auf keinen Fall für 80€ ^^
Finde auch, dass Teil 1 damals einer meiner Lieblingsgames war/ist. einfach genial und hat viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Schori (9. September 2022)

Wenn ich denn mal zocke dann Horizon forbidden West auf der PS5. Für 17€ die PS4 Version geschossen inkl. kostenlosem PS5 Upgrade.
Ist ganz nett aber nichts herausragendes.


----------



## Da_Obst (10. September 2022)

Hier mal ein kleiner Auszug der Spiele, welche mir in letzter Zeit gut gefallen haben: 

Art of Rally: (Rennspiel - Simulator) || Steam & GOG


Spoiler: Beschreibung



Der Titel ist von Funselektor Labs Inc. und wurde 2020 herausgegeben. 
Es ist nach "Absolute Drift" das zweite Spiel dieser Entwickler. 

Das Spielprinzip ist denkbar einfach. Im Karriere-Modus fährt man Time-Trial auf ausgewählten Streckenabschnitten und hangelt sich so durch die Rally-Klassen welche mit immer besseren Wagen aufwarten. 

Auf den ersten Blick scheint dies nichts besonderes zu sein. Funselektor hat dem Spiel jedoch eine minimalistische, aber sehr bunte und detailreiche Grafik spendiert, welche meines Erachtens ein echter Hingucker ist. 
Zudem steuert man die Vehikel aus der Vogelperspektive und hat damit weit mehr Überblick und Voraussicht als in einer klassischen Kabinen/Heck-Ansicht. 

Es gibt mittlerweile einige Umgebungen welche sich deutlich voneinander unterscheiden (Japan, Indonesien, Finnland, etc.) und sich im Freifahrt-Modus erkunden lassen. Für den Karriere-Modus werden einzelne Streckenabschnitte aus den Umgebungen herausgezogen. In der Freien Fahrt kann man in den Umgebungen Collectibles suchen weitere Umgebungen für die Freie-Fahrt freizuschalten und einen Foto-Modus nutzen. 

Was mir an dem Spiel so gut gefällt ist das Handling der Wagen. Diese haben ordentlich Gewicht und fliegen bei zu viel Sorglosigkeit schnell einmal aus der Bahn. Das Driften ist recht schwierig und wenn man manuell schaltet, dann gestaltet sich das Fahren zu einer echten Herausforderung. 

Die Performance ist gut, ich bekomme bei DX12 unter WQHD/Max. Settings 80-100FPS auf den Schirm. Wenn man die Schieberegler etwas lascher einstellt sollten auf vergleichbarer HW 144FPS durchgehend zu halten sein.





Spoiler: Screenshots






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wertung: 9/10

Manifold Garden: (Puzzlespiel - Adventure) || Steam


Spoiler: Beschreibung



Das Spiel wurde 2020 von William Chyr Studio herausgegeben. 

Es handelt sich um ein First Person Puzzle Spiel in einer Welt, welche sich non-euklidischer Geometrie bedient. 
Sollte jemand Antichamber kennen und mögen, dann ist dieser Titel auf jeden Fall einen genaueren Blick wert. 

In erster Linie geht es darum, sich selber durch verschiedene Level-Abschnitte zu manövrieren, indem man logisch aufgebaute Puzzles löst. Dabei ist ein Kniff, dass man die Ausrichtung der Gravitation verändert und so eine "Wand" zum "Boden" machen kann. Ist ein bisschen schwer zu erklären, das Spiel selber veranschaulicht dieses Gameplay-Element aber sehr gut, gleich zu Beginn. Mit etwas Zeit geht die Mechanik auch in Fleisch und Blut über. 

Der nächste Clou ist, dass die Level in einer gewissen Weise fraktal aufgebaut sind, sich also selber beinhalten. Wenn man von einer Plattform springt und nach unten kein Hindernis hat, dann fällt man immer und immer wieder an der Plattform vorbei. 

Im Großen und Ganzen ist das Spiel mit einer angenehmen Lernkurve ausgestattet. Ich persönlich hatte mit dem Großteil der Rätsel überhaupt keine Probleme, bloß ein Abschnitt war mir zu Abstrakt und ist etwas aus dem Gesamtkonzept gefallen. Bei mir waren es am Ende dann etwa 10 Stunden Spielzeit welche durchaus Spaß gemacht haben. Da mir solche Spiele unheimlich zusagen hätte ich mir mehr Umfang gewünscht. 

Die Performance ist Top, das Spiel sollte auf jedem halbwegs aktuellen System völlig problemlos laufen.





Spoiler: Screenshots






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




8.5/10

Resonance: (Point and Click - Adventure) || Steam & GOG


Spoiler: Beschreibung



Das Spiel ist von XII Games und wurde 2012 von Wadjet Eye Games herausgegeben. 
Es handelt sich um ein Point and Click Adventure im klassischen Stil, hat zum Teil aber seine Eigenheiten. 

Ich möchte der Story nicht zu viel vorweg nehmen, es ist ein moderner Krimi mit, teils unerwarteten Wendungen und einem Ende welches mich zumindest nicht enttäuscht hat. 
Man spielt mit einer Gruppe von vier Charakteren welche im Laufe der Geschichte zueinander finden. Diese sind damit beschäftigt, dem mysteriösen Tod eines Wissenschaftlers und dessen Hinterlassenschaften auf die Schliche zu kommen. 

Das Besondere an diesem Spiel ist das "Erinnerungs-System". Man kann Gegenstände in einem Kurzzeitgedächtnis ablegen und hat Zugriff auf ein Langzeit-Gedächtnis. Diese Erinnerungen lassen sich in Konversationen verwenden. Zu Beginn des Spiels wird die Mechanik zwar erklärt, allerdings muss man sich da etwas dahinterklemmen bevor man "reinkommt". 

Das führt dazu, dass gleich zu Beginn des Spiels zu eine Stelle kommt, an welcher man mit großer Sicherheit hängen bleibt. Abseits davon gibt es aber kaum Reibungspunkte. Mir fallen jetzt im Nachhinein nur ein/zwei Sachen ein, bei denen ich recht lange gebraucht habe. 

Die Rätsel sind gut durchdacht und in sich schlüssig aufgebaut. Mir gefällt die Atmosphäre der Spielwelt und bin froh darüber, ein gutes P&C Adventure gefunden zu haben, welches sich an das Science-Fiction Genre herantraut (Ist wohl sehr selten). 

Zur Performance muss man nicht viel sagen, das läuft sogar auf meinem Thinkpad mit Intel-GraKa völlig problemlos.





Spoiler: Screenshots






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




8/10

Tomb Raider: Anniversary: (Action - Adventure) || Steam & GOG


Spoiler: Beschreibung



TR:A wurde von Crystal Dynamics entwickelt und 2007 von Square Enix herausgegeben. 
Es handelt sich um ein Remake von Tomb Raider aus dem Jahr 1996, ist also von Grund auf neu entwickelt worden, hält sich aber knapp an der Original-Vorlage. 

Ich persönlich hatte mit dem Original viel Spaß, es ist sogar auch heute noch eines meiner Lieblingsspiele. Dennoch ist das Remake eine erfreuliche Angelegenheit. Ich wage sogar zu sagen, dass Crystal Dynamics hier gezeigt haben, wie "Remake" geht. Das Spiel wurde modernisiert und mit besserem Gameplay ausgestattet, ohne dem Original zu sehr abtrünnig zu werden. Des weiteren wurde das Story-Telling um Welten verbessert, während man beim Original mit ein paar Krümeln abserviert wurde, erhält man hier mehr Inhalt. 

Recht viel mehr gibt es eigentlich nicht zu sagen. In klassischer Tomb Raider Manier hat man es in erster Linie mit Parkour und Rätseln in (fast) verlassenen Katakomben zu tun. Mir persönlich geben die Bosskämpfe nichts, es gehört halt dazu, dass Lara Knarren hat und diese auch einsetzen möchte. Zum Glück hält sich das Ballern aber eher im Hintergrund. 

Man bekommt auch einiges an Bonus-Inhalten. Vor allem gefallen hat mir hier das Croft-Manor Zusatzlevel. 
Als nächstes werde ich wohl mal mit Tomb Raider: The Angel of Darkness weitermachen. 

Zur Performance muss man nichts sagen.





Spoiler: Screenshots






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




8.5/10


----------



## Cook2211 (10. September 2022)

Resonance sieht echt interessant aus.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. September 2022)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleiner Auszug der Spiele, welche mir in letzter Zeit gut gefallen haben:
> 
> Art of Rally: (Rennspiel - Simulator) || Steam & GOG
> 
> ...


Sieht alles nice aus! Dein Spielegeschmack gefällt mir


----------



## Olstyle (10. September 2022)

Art of Rally hatte ich auch ein paar Mal über den Gamepass gespielt. Echt schick und garnicht einfach.


----------



## Maddog88 (11. September 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Resonance sieht echt interessant aus.


Das habe ich mir auch gedacht. 
Werd ich mir mal notieren! ^^

The Art of Rally sieht auch irgendwie witzig aus. Danke für die Auflistung @Da_Obst


----------



## PCGH_Dave (11. September 2022)

Mir hat es aktuell Steelrising angetan. Als ich das bei Phil auf Arbeit sah, wusste ich, dass ich es spielen will. Die Grafik ist stellenweise atemberaubend und der Artstyle gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut. Die Kämpfe sind anfänglich auch knackig, werden mit der richtigen Waffe aber relativ schnell leicht. Ich würde daher sagen, dass es ein Souls-Lite ist. Das Erkunden macht jedenfalls sehr viel Spaß und überall sind Sachen versteckt und kleine Details zu finden. Zudem motiviert es, die Stats zu erhöhen und an seinen Spielstil anzupassen. 

Was mich aber am meisten beeindruckt, ist der VRAM-Hunger dieses Spiels: In UHD und DLSS-Q sowie maximalen Details belegt das Spiel tatsächlich 23 GiByte Speicher meiner 3090 ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. September 2022)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Mir hat es aktuell Steelrising angetan. Als ich das bei Phil auf Arbeit sah, wusste ich, dass ich es spielen will. Die Grafik ist stellenweise atemberaubend und der Artstyle gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut. Die Kämpfe sind anfänglich auch knackig, werden mit der richtigen Waffe aber relativ schnell leicht. Ich würde daher sagen, dass es ein Souls-Lite ist. Das Erkunden macht jedenfalls sehr viel Spaß und überall sind Sachen versteckt und kleine Details zu finden. Zudem motiviert es, die Stats zu erhöhen und an seinen Spielstil anzupassen.
> 
> Was mich aber am meisten beeindruckt, ist der VRAM-Hunger dieses Spiels: In UHD und DLSS-Q sowie maximalen Details belegt das Spiel tatsächlich 23 GiByte Speicher meiner 3090 ...
> 
> ...


Ist mir auch schon ins Auge gefallen. Artdesign hat mich sofort beeindruckt. Steampunk meets Franz. Revolution oder?


----------



## PCGH_Dave (11. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Steampunk meets Franz. Revolution oder?


Genau das. Die Maschinen sind liebevoll designt. Das erkennt man schon daran, dass an Aegis (die spielt man) manchmal der Arm zuckt und sie dann verwundert den Kopf dreht und nachschaut, was da los ist. Auch das mechanische "Uhrwerk" im Rücken, welches sich im Sekundentakt dreht, lässt die Maschine echt wirken. Bewegungen, die hölzern wirken, sind so kein Armutszeugnis der Entwickler, sondern ein Feature, weil man nun mal eine Maschine spielt und keinen Menschen 

Edit:
Das meinte ich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (11. September 2022)

Dann wohl oder übel Horizon Forbidden West, Zero Dawn war schon sehr geil


----------



## Olstyle (11. September 2022)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Steelrising


Allein schon als "nächstes Spiel von den Greedfall Machern" interessiert es mich erstmal. Und dass man trotz "Soulslike" den Schwierigkeitsgrad korrigieren darf ist für mich auch eher ein Pluspunkt.
Wie ist das Stroytelling? Der Vorbericht der PCG Kollegen klang da nicht so euphorisch.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (11. September 2022)

Sagen wir es mal so: Die Interaktion mit NPCs gibt es eigentlich nicht. Man trifft zwar hier und da mal auf welche, aber die sind dann in Häusern drin und sprechen mit dir, sehen kann man sie aber nicht 
Man findet darüber hinaus öfters Schriftstücke und Briefe, die ich eher links liegen lasse. Die Haupthandlung wird dann in wenigen Zwischensequenzen in Spielgrafik abgehalten. Das ist also eher nicht die Stärke von Steelrising. Dafür wurde viel Herzblut in die verschiedenen Waffen und die Animation gesteckt, auch die Level sind recht groß und schön verwinkelt.


----------



## Maddog88 (11. September 2022)

wow muss schon sagen, die grafische Leistung des Games ... ist schon sehr nice. Hatte ich auch so gar nicht aufn Schirm, hatte gestern bei nem Twitch Stream gesehen und nur so nebenläufig an gehabt, aber auf den Screens hier kommt das Ganze nochmal viel heftiger rüber, danke dafür!


----------



## Rolk (12. September 2022)

Ich hatte auch nur mal kurz in ein lets play rein gezappt, Steelrising für relativ hässlich befunden und halb abgeschrieben. Die Erwartungshaltung hielt sich vorher schon in Grenzen. Jetzt ist es gekauft.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (12. September 2022)

Hab mir Reviews von Steelrising angeschaut...

Das schlechte Review von Gamers Global. Wortwörtlich in dem Video "Werde mit der Story nicht warm und deshalb überspringe ich Zwischensequenzen und Dialoge.."

Momentan Spiel ich immer noch Lost Judgement und später Kaito Files


----------



## Maddog88 (12. September 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch nur mal kurz in ein lets play rein gezappt, Steelrising für relativ hässlich befunden und halb abgeschrieben. Die Erwartungshaltung hielt sich vorher schon in Grenzen. Jetzt ist es gekauft.


haha sehr geil  
Ich bin kurz davor


----------



## Dima1995 (12. September 2022)

Heute Abend erstmal Half Life 2, habe es vor Jahren mal angefangen, aber nie zu Ende gespielt.. Bin echt gehyped!


----------



## Rolk (13. September 2022)

Mal ein Ersteindruck nach 90 Minuten *Steelrising*. Es ist schon ausgesprochen Soulslike. Nicht unbedingt ein großes Meisterwerk, aber aufhören viel dennoch schwer.  Den Schwierigkeitsgrad empfand ich bisher als moderat, solange man sich immer nur mit einem Gegner auf einmal anlegt. Natürlich darf man nicht arrogant werden, sonst bekommt man direkt aufs Maul. Ich muss es noch auf einem anderen Rechner installieren. Ich denke das Spiel braucht an Auflösung alles was geht und momentan zocke ich noch an einem 32" WQHD Monitor mit einer 3060. Ist zufällig schon etwas bekannt, ob FSR2.1 nachträglich noch eingepflegt wird?


----------



## Maddog88 (15. September 2022)

Dima1995 schrieb:


> Heute Abend erstmal Half Life 2, habe es vor Jahren mal angefangen, aber nie zu Ende gespielt.. Bin echt gehyped!


und wie isses für dich? Nach so langer Zeit, gar nicht mehr an das Game gedacht


----------



## Blackout27 (15. September 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Tja, Leute, komische Sache. Neulich hatte ich Meier-Stammtisch. Beim Meiern würfeln wir um Runden Bier. Der Verlierer zahlt.
> Irgendwann in der Nacht bin ich dann nach Hause (ich weiß nicht mehr auf welchem Wege). Am nächsten Morgen wurde ich wach und schleppte mich zur PS5….wo dann TLoU Part 1 installiert war. Ich wollte die 80€ nicht dafür ausgeben, muss es dann aber im Suff doch getan haben
> Nennt mich Waschlappen, beschimpft mich. Ich stelle mich euch in der Meckerecke….aber im Nachhinein bin froh dass es so gelaufen ist.
> Das Game finde ich immer noch grandios, die Überarbeitung ist absolut gelungen und dank unlimitierter Framerate und VRR läuft es superflüssig mit 90-100 Fps.
> ...



Beschwerdemail an Sony ist bereits raus.
Betrunken den PSN Store nutzen und unwissendlich Käufe tätigen kann ich nicht durchgehen lassen 

Viel Spaß mit dem Game aber in die Stille Ecke musst du dennoch! ^^

P.S.
Ich hätte auch Lust auf das Game da ich es nur zum PS3 Release gespielt habe. Mittlerweile bin ich älter und würde es nochnal gerne neu erleben. Vielleicht sogar mit meinen Freunden im Stream. Allerdings kann ich mich nicht überwinden die 80€ zu zahlen...


----------



## Cook2211 (15. September 2022)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch Lust auf das Game da ich es nur zum PS3 Release gespielt habe. Mittlerweile bin ich älter und würde es nochnal gerne neu erleben. Vielleicht sogar mit meinen Freunden im Stream. Allerdings kann ich mich nicht überwinden die 80€ zu zahlen...


Wenn es ein ganz neues Game wäre, dann wäre es die 80 definitiv wert. So allerdings ist das schon fragwürdig.
Aufgrund der starken Technik, weil ND eines meiner Lieblingsstudios ist, und weil TLoU mMn eines der besten Games ever ist,  schlägt das Pendel bei mir trotz 80 dennoch eher in Richtung “Empfehlung“ aus.


----------



## Blackout27 (16. September 2022)

Bilder sagen mehr als 1.000 Worte 🙈
P.S. Ich habe insgesamt 64€ bezahlt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maddog88 (16. September 2022)

mit 64€ geht´s schon in die richtige Richtung!


----------



## Cook2211 (17. September 2022)

Ich habe mittlerweile wieder einige Stunden in The Last of Us Part II hinter mir. Und wieder muss ich sagen, dass der Story Twist einfach verdammt stark umgesetzt ist. Das Game zeigt dem Spieler etwas auf, das die Hater nicht wirklich verstanden haben, was in der Form mMn aber einmalig in einem Video Game ist.
Die Protagonistin wird auf einen Rachefeldzug geschickt. Die Geschehnisse die dazu führen, und die das Game schonungslos zeigt, lassen den Spieler emotional mitleiden, woraus resultiert, dass man den Wunsch nach Rache voll und ganz nachvollziehen kann..
Dann aber kommt unvermittelt ein Wechsel der Perspektive und der Spieler bekommt mit aufreibender Härte aufgezeigt, dass auch die Antagonistin gute Gründe für ihr Handeln hatte. In TLoU ist Gut nicht gleich Gut und Böse nicht gleich Böse. Die vermeintlich Guten tun genauso schlimme und brutale Dinge wie die Bösen. Das führt beim Spieler zu einem Wechselbad der Gefühle, zu einer emotionalen Achterbahnfahrt.
Für mich ist TLoU Part II kein schnödes Spiel. Es ist ein Kunstwerk. Und ein Mahnmal, dass auch gut gemeinte Handlungen ernste Konsequenzen haben können.
Von daher ziehe ich schon wieder meinen Hut vor TLoU II.

Und bitte, lieber Neil Druckmann: Lass dich von den Hatern und deren dummen Drohungen nicht davon abbringen solche Spiele zu machen!


----------



## Rizzard (18. September 2022)

Ich installiere mir gerade CP2077.
Irgendwie pusht einen Edge Runner doch ein bisschen.
Bei der Witcher Serie passierte mir der gleiche Schmarn.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. September 2022)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich installiere mir gerade CP2077.
> Irgendwie pusht einen Edge Runner doch ein bisschen.
> Bei der Witcher Serie passierte mir der gleiche Schmarn.


Ja, hab mich auch bei Staffel 2 mitreißen lassen und nochmal TW3 installiert, nur um es dann nach 30 min wieder zu deinstallieren...


----------



## IphoneBenz (18. September 2022)

Disney Dreamlight Valley. Zumindest eher die Freundin. Ist ähnlich wie My Time At Portia. Für GP Kunden frei.

Ich selbst habe Chorus angefangen. Macht schon Spaß das alte Star/Freelancer Gefühl aufkommen zu lassen.


----------



## Maddog88 (18. September 2022)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich installiere mir gerade CP2077.
> Irgendwie pusht einen Edge Runner doch ein bisschen.
> Bei der Witcher Serie passierte mir der gleiche Schmarn.


Ich habe das Game auch noch vor mir ... wollte etwas abwarten und nun sind schon wieder fast 2 Jahre rum glaub ich    - kannst ja mal berichten, dann werd ich es vlt. zum 2 jährigen installieren


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. September 2022)

Maddog88 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Game auch noch vor mir ... wollte etwas abwarten und nun sind schon wieder fast 2 Jahre rum glaub ich    - kannst ja mal berichten, dann werd ich es vlt. zum 2 jährigen installieren


Ich habe mir vorgenommen es mit dem Addon zu installieren, bis dahin warte ich ab. Edgerunner schaue ich auch erst kurz davor um nicht in Versuchung zu kommen 

@top
Far Cry 6 (Ubi+ free month)
Die Optik des Spiels ist schon wirklich geil. Habe glaube ich noch nie einen schöneren Sonnenuntergang/-aufgang in einem Game gesehen. Die Spiegelungen in den Pfützen sehen auch wirklich sehr geil aus. Aber der Rest...
Allein die Map! Puuh, fühlt sich nach nur wenigen Stunden wieder wie Arbeit an.

Ich finde es selber so schade, dass ich keinen Zugang mehr zu Ubi Openworlds finden kann. Habe deren Spiele damals wirklich gerne gespielt.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (18. September 2022)

Also FarCry 6 fand ich sehr geil, ist auch von der Story ganz unterhaltsam
Fobidden West habe ich jetzt mal angefangen aber zum Spielen im Moment irgendwie keine Lust.


----------



## Rizzard (19. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ja, hab mich auch bei Staffel 2 mitreißen lassen und nochmal TW3 installiert, nur um es dann nach 30 min wieder zu deinstallieren...


Ja war bei mir genau so. Hatte nach Staffel 2 wieder richtig Lust auf TW3. Installiert, halbe Std gespielt, wieder gelöscht.^^

Dann gestern die ersten beiden Folgen von EdgeRunner geschaut, und im Anschluss CP2077 installiert.
Hab dann einen neuen Charakter angefangen. Allerdings werd ich dieses mal keinen Netrunner mehr spielen, sondern eine Ballerbüchse.
Was sich jetzt seit Release genau verbessert hat kann ich garnicht beurteilen, hab´s nur ca 15 Minuten angetestet, und da sitzt als Streetkid in einem dunkleren Club. Weiter kam ich nicht.

Eigentlich wollte ich Patch 1.7 abwarten, wenn dort die Polizei überarbeitet werden soll, aber bei mir herrscht bis GoW eh noch Flaute. Also was soll´s.


----------



## Blackout27 (19. September 2022)

Ich habe gestern Abend auch mal EdgeRunner angeschaut und direkt 5 Folgen gesuchtet ^^ 

Die Lust auf Cyberpunk ist immer noch da und nach der Serie bin ich auch heiß drauf. Allerdings werde ich noch warten bis 2023 und es dann erst spielen. 

Mir persönlich ist der Zustand des Spiels noch nicht gut genug. Ich will es bestmöglich spielen ^^


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. September 2022)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich Patch 1.7 abwarten, wenn dort die Polizei überarbeitet werden soll, aber bei mir herrscht bis GoW eh noch Flaute. Also was soll´s.


1.7 nehme ich definitiv noch mit. Allein wegen der Überarbeitung der NCPD - das wird für mich hoffentlich der erhoffte Gamechanger. Bis dahin kann ich mich mit Gotham Knights, GoW, und Callisto Protocoll überhaupt nicht beschweren. Was Gaming angeht hat 2022 richtig dope angefangen, mit 'nem Sommerloch dazwischen und endet jetzt anscheinend auch richtig dope


----------



## Cook2211 (19. September 2022)

CP kommt bei mir auch erst dann wieder auf die Platte bis 1.7 und der DLC da sind. Ich hatte es aber auch nach dem Release schon durchgespielt. Von daher besteht für mich keine Eile.

Mal sehen womit ich mir jetzt bis Plague Tale noch die Zeit vertreibe. TLoU 2 habe ich durch.
Vielleicht schaue ich nochmal beim Hitman rein.
Oder ein zweiter Run Dying Light 2? 
Da wir uns auf die Vorweihnachtszeit zubewegen hätte ich auch nochmal Lust auf Miles Morales (spielt ja auch zur Weihnachtszeit, passt also thematisch.)
Oder die neue Season von The Division 2?


----------



## Olstyle (19. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> 1.7 nehme ich definitiv noch mit. Allein wegen der Überarbeitung der NCPD


Ich frag mich immer noch was an der Polizei in CP2077 so wichtig sein soll. Wenn man halbwegs bedacht spielt hat man mit der doch quasi nie Kontakt.


----------



## Rizzard (19. September 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich frag mich immer noch was an der Polizei in CP2077 so wichtig sein soll. Wenn man halbwegs bedacht spielt hat man mit der doch quasi nie Kontakt.


Gehört für mich im Grunde genau so dazu wie in GTA.
Im Falle von CP könnte man die sogar noch imposanter einbauen, in dem sich Spezialeinheiten aus Fluggeräten von oben abseilen (ähnlich wie in der Nomad-Einführung).


----------



## Olstyle (19. September 2022)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Gehört für mich im Grunde genau so dazu wie in GTA.
> Im Falle von CP könnte man die sogar noch imposanter einbauen, in dem sich Spezialeinheiten aus Fluggeräten von oben abseilen (ähnlich wie in der Nomad-Einführung).


Nur ist CP2077 ein RPG und kein AA/GTA


----------



## Rizzard (19. September 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nur ist CP2077 ein RPG und kein AA/GTA


Liest man immer wieder, und trotzdem fühlt es sich beim spielen viel mehr nach einem GTA an als nach einem Elder Scrolls.^^


----------



## Blackout27 (19. September 2022)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Gehört für mich im Grunde genau so dazu wie in GTA.
> Im Falle von CP könnte man die sogar noch imposanter einbauen, in dem sich Spezialeinheiten aus Fluggeräten von oben abseilen (ähnlich wie in der Nomad-Einführung).



Genau sowas würde ich mir auch wünschen. Gab ja eine Szene im Prolog wo die Polizei so eine Bande zerschlägt. 
Das Setting hat so verdammt viel potenzial. Vielleicht gibt es in weiter Zukunft auch mal ein GTA Ableger von dem Setting.


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. September 2022)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> Genau sowas würde ich mir auch wünschen. Gab ja eine Szene im Prolog wo die Polizei so eine Bande zerschlägt.
> Das Setting hat so verdammt viel potenzial. Vielleicht gibt es in weiter Zukunft auch mal ein GTA Ableger von dem Setting.


Nachdem ich mich sehr geärgert hatte nach Release, habe ich mich jetzt damit vertröstet, dass es immerhin der 1. Teil einer Reihe sein soll und ja, selbst der 1. Witcher war ja auch nicht fehlerfrei. Daher bin ich mit Hinblick auf die technische Weiterentwicklung gespannt, was CDPR mit dem Setting in Zukunft machen wird. Ein weiteres Night City in Unreal 5 könnte schon nice werden.


----------



## DARPA (19. September 2022)

CP2077 catcht mich ja überhaupt nicht, da hab ich null Bock drauf.

Habe jetzt mal dieses Kingdom Come Deliverance angefangen. Hat bestimmt noch niemand von gehört


----------



## Blackout27 (19. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mich sehr geärgert hatte nach Release, habe ich mich jetzt damit vertröstet, dass es immerhin der 1. Teil einer Reihe sein soll und ja, selbst der 1. Witcher war ja auch nicht fehlerfrei. Daher bin ich mit Hinblick auf die technische Weiterentwicklung gespannt, was CDPR mit dem Setting in Zukunft machen wird. Ein weiteres Night City in Unreal 5 könnte schon nice werden.


Es wird einen Nachfolger geben? 🥰


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. September 2022)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> Es wird einen Nachfolger geben? 🥰


Also nicht offiziell angekündigt, aber ich hatte vor paar Tagen einen Artikel überflogen, wo CDPR gesagt hat, dass Cyberpunk eine Franchise ist, mit der sie sich weiter beschäftigen werden. Denke, dass sie wahrscheinlich neben Witcher 4 schon paar grobe Pitches zu nem Nachfolger nebenbei erstellen, um dann nach Release von Witcher Cyberpunk wieder fokussieren. 
So funktioniert wohl die Branche, soweit ich es in making of zu verschiedenen Spielen gesehen habe.


----------



## Maddog88 (19. September 2022)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern Abend auch mal EdgeRunner angeschaut und direkt 5 Folgen gesuchtet ^^
> 
> Die Lust auf Cyberpunk ist immer noch da und nach der Serie bin ich auch heiß drauf. Allerdings werde ich noch warten bis 2023 und es dann erst spielen.
> 
> Mir persönlich ist der Zustand des Spiels noch nicht gut genug. Ich will es bestmöglich spielen ^^


Das mit dem bestmöglich spielen fühle ich, ich hab es bis jetzt aufgehalten nicht reinzuschauen, da mir gereicht hat das viele Leute von Fehlern usw. berichtet haben, habe ich gesagt ich zock es dann bestimmt in 1-2 Jahren .. naja ist ja fast so


----------



## DARPA (20. September 2022)

Jetzt ist mir klar, was alle so mit KCD haben. Spielt sich schon sehr besonders und immersiv


----------



## Maddog88 (20. September 2022)

DARPA schrieb:


> Jetzt ist mir klar, was alle so mit KCD haben. Spielt sich schon sehr besonders und immersiv


Ist das Game mittlerweile auch etwas besser Performance und Bugs-mäßig? Ich hab das Spiel angefangen gehabt und durch nen Bug kam ich nicht mehr weiter (nach so 1-2h Spielzeit)  - weiß nicht mehr genau an welcher Stelle, aber war irgendwie nicht so cool ^^


----------



## Painkiller (21. September 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Tja, Leute, komische Sache. Neulich hatte ich Meier-Stammtisch. Beim Meiern würfeln wir um Runden Bier. Der Verlierer zahlt.
> Irgendwann in der Nacht bin ich dann nach Hause (ich weiß nicht mehr auf welchem Wege). Am nächsten Morgen wurde ich wach und schleppte mich zur PS5….wo dann TLoU Part 1 installiert war. Ich wollte die 80€ nicht dafür ausgeben, muss es dann aber im Suff doch getan haben


Dem Sony Sales-Analyse Team gefällt das! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Btw. letztens bei Hand of Blood Uncut @ Metal: Hellsinger 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rei3bfXpDiA:1115

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



@PCGH_Raff 
@PCGH_Dave 
@PCGH_Phil 

Wer von euch dreien war das denn? Wenn ich raten müsste, dann würde ich Raff tippen. 


@ Topic
Hab am WE mal wieder in Assassins Creed Valhalla reingeschaut. Nach 120 Spielstunden hab ich gerade mal 40% der Hauptstory. Dafuq....  Da bin ich ja noch ewig beschäftigt!


----------



## DARPA (21. September 2022)

Maddog88 schrieb:


> Ist das Game mittlerweile auch etwas besser Performance und Bugs-mäßig? Ich hab das Spiel angefangen gehabt und durch nen Bug kam ich nicht mehr weiter (nach so 1-2h Spielzeit)  - weiß nicht mehr genau an welcher Stelle, aber war irgendwie nicht so cool ^^


Ich war 1x im Einstellungs Menü gefangen. Hat keine Eingaben mehr angenommen. Ansonsten ist mir im Spiel bisher nix aufgefallen. 

Performance ist ok und läuft eigentlich recht sauber.
UHD + HD Texturen
Alle Einstellungen auf Max außer Licht 1 Stufe zurück sind bisher konstante 60 fps. Aber man merkt das irgendwas bissel bremst, wahrscheinlich CPU/Speicher.

Also lässt sich gut zocken.


----------



## Maddog88 (21. September 2022)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich war 1x im Einstellungs Menü gefangen. Hat keine Eingaben mehr angenommen. Ansonsten ist mir im Spiel bisher nix aufgefallen.
> 
> Performance ist ok und läuft eigentlich recht sauber.
> UHD + HD Texturen
> ...


Okay, danke für die Info. Evtl. hole ich das Ganze auch nochmal nach irgendwann. Solange Gothic Remake nicht da ist


----------



## DARPA (22. September 2022)

Also 2x hatte ich jetzt ne Zwischensequenz die nur mit 30 fps lief (statt eigentlich 60). Und dem CPU(?)Limit bin ich auch schon begegnet, als in einer Blickrichtung plötzlich die Bildrate auf 40 fps gefallen ist und GPU nicht voll ausgelastet war.
Es könnte zwar besser sein, läuft aber im Grunde gut. 
Was mich etwas stört ist die schlechte Synchro (Lippenbewegung ist völlig off) bzw. passt die (nicht vorhandene) Emotionalität in der Stimme unseres Protagonisten manchmal gar nicht zur aktuellen Situation.
Das Game lebt meiner Meinung vom großartigen Gameplay und den Details sowie der ganz hübschen Landschaft.


----------



## Maddog88 (22. September 2022)

Ja stimmt, jetzt wo ich das lese ... kann mich zurück erinnern, dass ich das anfangs auch etwas komisch fand. Hab gehofft das es an meinem alten Rechner lag (mittlerweile nen neuen zusammengebaut!)  ... schade das das scheinbar immer noch so ist.


----------



## Olstyle (24. September 2022)

Dank des Screenshot Quiz war ich auf *Lost in Random* aufmerksam geworden. Herrliches Art-Design und Storytelling zusammen mit einem einmaligen Kampfsystem: Abhängig von dem gewürfelten Wert kann man verschiedene Karten aus dem selbst zusammengestellten Deck spielen welche dann diverse Fähigkeiten, Waffen Fallen etc. in den Echtzeitkampf bringen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt's zur Zeit für 15€ bei Steam oder inklusive bei EA-Play.


----------



## soulstyle (24. September 2022)

Lost Ark.....


----------



## Maddog88 (24. September 2022)

Lost in Random sieht irgendwie sehr speziell aus .. noch nie etwas davon gehört. Guck mir gleich mal paar Videos an


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. September 2022)

Gerade Mass Effect 1 (Legendary Edition) durchgespielt. Jetzt brauche ich erstmal etwas Pause von meiner Femshep, denke ich. Vielleicht endlich Detroit: Become Human durchspielen? Mal gucken ob ich mein antikes Steam Link noch finde, für Couch-Gaming.


----------



## Olstyle (24. September 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Mal gucken ob ich mein antikes Steam Link noch finde, für Couch-Gaming.


Je nach TV gibt es das auch mittlerweile als App für selbige.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. September 2022)

Maddog88 schrieb:


> Lost in Random sieht irgendwie sehr speziell aus .. noch nie etwas davon gehört. Guck mir gleich mal paar Videos an


Stell es dir wie Psychonauts meets Tim Burton mit einem innovativen Würfel-Kampfsystem.


----------



## Blackout27 (24. September 2022)

Ich habe jetzt durch den persönlichen Hype doch mal Cyberpunk angefangen, ernsthaft zu spielen.
Bisher sind es knappe 4 Stunden und ich bin sehr zufrieden  Hätte ich mehr Zeit gehabt, ich hätte am liebsten weiter gespielt ^^


----------



## blautemple (24. September 2022)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt durch den persönlichen Hype doch mal Cyberpunk angefangen, ernsthaft zu spielen.
> Bisher sind es knappe 4 Stunden und ich bin sehr zufrieden  Hätte ich mehr Zeit gehabt, ich hätte am liebsten weiter gespielt ^^


Ich bin gerade auch zweigespalten, dank neuen UHD Monitor mit FALD und VESA DisplayHDR 1400 Zertifizierung habe ich voll Bock das Spiel noch mal zu spielen. Eigentlich wäre es aber klug noch auf die 4090 zu warten. Zu mal ja auch noch mal ein Patch mit verbesserter Raytracing Darstellung kommen. Schwere Entscheidung…


----------



## Blackout27 (24. September 2022)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade auch zweigespalten, dank neuen UHD Monitor mit FALD und VESA DisplayHDR 1400 Zertifizierung habe ich voll Bock das Spiel noch mal zu spielen. Eigentlich wäre es aber klug noch auf die 4090 zu warten. Zu mal ja auch noch mal ein Patch mit verbesserter Raytracing Darstellung kommen. Schwere Entscheidung…



Dank RX6800 ist Raytracing kein Thema für mich 😅

Ich finde aber nach wie vor, das man vielleicht neben Raytracing lieber andere technische Ecken anpacken sollte. 

Schätze aber sofern du dir die 4090 holst, warte noch bis Mitte Oktober. Kann ja nur noch besser werden mit dem neuen RT Stetting 👍🏻


----------



## blautemple (24. September 2022)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> Ich finde aber nach wie vor, das man vielleicht neben Raytracing lieber andere technische Ecken anpacken sollte.


Definitiv, als RPG versagt das Spiel leider komplett, aber als Action Adventure mit Cyberpunk Setting taugt es mir total. Da wurden einfach zu viele falsche Versprechungen gemacht und nicht eingelöst.
Ansonsten gab es ja nur The Ascent in der letzten Zeit mit dem Setting auch das habe ich quasi direkt verschlungen ^^


Blackout27 schrieb:


> Schätze aber sofern du dir die 4090 holst, warte noch bis Mitte Oktober. Kann ja nur noch besser werden mit dem neuen RT Stetting 👍🏻


Nur kommt im Oktober ja noch diverses anderes Zeug was gespielt werden will. Da ist eigentlich keine Zeit um mal eben so einen Brocken wie Cyberpunk einzuschieben.
Ich muss wohl mal mit meinem Chef sprechen und von 38h auf 32h reduzieren. Ansonsten komme ich nicht hinterher


----------



## Blackout27 (24. September 2022)

blautemple schrieb:


> Definitiv, als RPG versagt das Spiel leider komplett, aber als Action Adventure mit Cyberpunk Setting taugt es mir total. Da wurden einfach zu viele falsche Versprechungen gemacht und nicht eingelöst.
> Ansonsten gab es ja nur The Ascent in der letzten Zeit mit dem Setting auch das habe ich quasi direkt verschlungen ^^
> 
> Nur kommt im Oktober ja noch diverses anderes Zeug was gespielt werden will. Da ist eigentlich keine Zeit um mal eben so einen Brocken wie Cyberpunk einzuschieben.
> Ich muss wohl mal mit meinem Chef sprechen und von 38h auf 32h reduzieren. Ansonsten komme ich nicht hinterher



Gib bescheid, ich kenne da einen Arzt der mir noch einen Gefallen schuldet. So 2 Wochen "Bettruhe" sollten doch erstmal reichen für ein paar Stunden Cyberpunk ^^


----------



## Cook2211 (24. September 2022)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich muss wohl mal mit meinem Chef sprechen und von 38h auf 32h reduzieren. Ansonsten komme ich nicht hinterher


Glücklicherweise bin ich mein eigener Chef. Dadurch kann ich das Arbeitspensum sehr gut dem Game-Aufkommen anpassen


----------



## blautemple (24. September 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise bin ich mein eigener Chef. Dadurch kann ich das Arbeitspensum sehr gut dem Game-Aufkommen anpassen


Ich will mich mal nicht ernsthaft beschweren. Insgesamt habe ich es schon sehr entspannt auf der Arbeit, da bleibt genug Zeit zum zocken. Das Problem sind nur die anderen Hobbys die mir in die Suppe spucken. Außerdem ist beschweren in Deutschland doch Volkssport


----------



## Cook2211 (25. September 2022)

Immer wieder bringen mich Setting und Atmosphäre dazu, Spiele mehrfach anzugehen.
Dieses Mal ist es *AC Valhalla*.
Seltsamerweise ist das Mittelalter zwar unzählige Male Gegenstand von Filmen gewesen, aber bei Games gibt es kaum noch Action Adventures, die in dieser Zeit spielen. Und wenn ich an die Spiele denke, die bei der Opening Night der Gamescom gezeigt wurden, dann herrscht beim Setting sooooo vieler Spiele aktuell ein großer Einheitsbrei. Gefühlt orientiert sich stilistisch aktuell vieles im Action Adventure Bereich am typischen "Dark Souls" Fantasy Setting und/oder Soulslike Gameplay. Ich kann jedenfalls kein Dark Fantasy mehr sehen. Und Soulslike Gameplay ist eh nichts für mich.  
Von daher genieße ich die Main Story von Valhalla. Zwar gibt es auch dort durchaus Fantasy Elemente, aber meistens erkundet man das mittelalterliche England. Und das bekommt man heutzutage in Spielen für meinen Geschmack viel zu selten zu sehen.
Loot & Craft wurde im Gegensatz zu Odyssey deutlich zurückgefahren. Auch ist die Map nicht mehr mit "?" zugekleistert. Und das Stealth Gameplay ist sowieso hervorragend. Mir macht Valhalla jedenfalls nochmal Spaß.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. September 2022)

Tsss. Mir war aufgefallen, dass dieser Thread mittlerweile über 1000 Beiträge zu vermelden hat, und dass ich beim Knacken der 1K glatt vergessen hatte mich zu bedanken.
Also danke, liebe Teilnehmer, für mittlerweile über 1000 sachliche Beiträge zum Thema. Auf die nächsten 1000


----------



## Maddog88 (25. September 2022)

Na das ist doch mal nen Grund auf nen Sonntag mit nem Klassiker zu starten .... ich hab mir mal wieder den Gameboy rausgeholt (nach so langer Zeit) und Tetris geballert


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. September 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Immer wieder bringen mich Setting und Atmosphäre dazu, Spiele mehrfach anzugehen.
> Dieses Mal ist es *AC Valhalla*.
> Seltsamerweise ist das Mittelalter zwar unzählige Male Gegenstand von Filmen gewesen, aber bei Games gibt es kaum noch Action Adventures, die in dieser Zeit spielen. Und wenn ich an die Spiele denke, die bei der Opening Night der Gamescom gezeigt wurden, dann herrscht beim Setting sooooo vieler Spiele aktuell ein großer Einheitsbrei. Gefühlt orientiert sich stilistisch aktuell vieles im Action Adventure Bereich am typischen "Dark Souls" Fantasy Setting und/oder Soulslike Gameplay. Ich kann jedenfalls kein Dark Fantasy mehr sehen. Und Soulslike Gameplay ist eh nichts für mich.
> Von daher genieße ich die Main Story von Valhalla. Zwar gibt es auch dort durchaus Fantasy Elemente, aber meistens erkundet man das mittelalterliche England. Und das bekommt man heutzutage in Spielen für meinen Geschmack viel zu selten zu sehen.
> Loot & Craft wurde im Gegensatz zu Odyssey deutlich zurückgefahren. Auch ist die Map nicht mehr mit "?" zugekleistert. Und das Stealth Gameplay ist sowieso hervorragend. Mir macht Valhalla jedenfalls nochmal Spaß.


Hatte es nach ca. 5-6 Stunden deinstalliert, was mich jedoch irgendwie nicht zufrieden stellt. Wäre das erste AC, was ich nicht durchgespielt habe und der Gedanke triggert meinen inneren Komplettierungsmonk mehr als gedacht. 
Daher spiele ich auch mit dem Gedanken es wieder zu installieren😅
Bin grundsätzlich dafür Spielen eine 2. Chance zu geben, weil manchmal ist es einfach nicht die richtige Zeit gewesen ein Game zu spielen.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bin grundsätzlich dafür Spielen eine 2. Chance zu geben, weil manchmal ist es einfach nicht die richtige Zeit gewesen ein Game zu spielen.


Mir geht es auch häufiger so. Das letzte Game war Dying Light 2. Insgesamt 3x angefangen und erst beim dritten Mal hatte es Klick gemacht.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hatte es nach ca. 5-6 Stunden deinstalliert, was mich jedoch irgendwie nicht zufrieden stellt. Wäre das erste AC, was ich nicht durchgespielt habe und der Gedanke triggert meinen inneren Komplettierungsmonk mehr als gedacht.



Für mich ist Valhalla spielerisch schon ein gutes Game. Man hat vieles im Vergleich zum Vorgänger verbessert.
Eivor ist allerdings auf der Beliebtheitsskala der AC Protagonisten für mich eher im unteren Drittel anzusiedeln. Kalt wie ein Fisch - Vikinger eben….
Dafür finde ich wie gesagt Setting und Atmosphäre gelungen.
Was ich nicht mag sind die Fantasy Abschnitte mit Odin etc. Deswegen werde ich mich jetzt beim 2. Durchgang rein auf die Mainstory konzentrieren.


----------



## Rizzard (26. September 2022)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt durch den persönlichen Hype doch mal Cyberpunk angefangen, ernsthaft zu spielen.
> Bisher sind es knappe 4 Stunden und ich bin sehr zufrieden  Hätte ich mehr Zeit gehabt, ich hätte am liebsten weiter gespielt ^^


Mein neuer Anlauf hat jetzt ca 6h auf der Uhr.
Bisher funktioniert es ganz gut, und (bis jetzt) auch so ziemlich ohne Bugs.
Das sah 2020 ja noch gaaaanz anders aus.

Ich hab da zwar einiges vor mir, bis ich erst mal meine damaligen 40h wieder überholt habe, aber hab ja keine Eile.
Mein Ballerbüchsen-Heini spielt sich auch wesentlich flotter als mein damaliger Stealth/Netrunner. Die Flucht aus dem Arasaka-Gebäude hat dieses mal geschätzt 1/5 der Zeit in Anspruch genommen.^^

Ich denke bis Ragnarök werd ich mir so immer mal wieder die Zeit mit CP vertreiben, auch ohne Patch 1.7, auf den ich eigentlich warten wollte.


----------



## Maddog88 (26. September 2022)

Na das hört sich doch super an, da krieg ich ja auch voll Lust auf CP, ich denke bei mir dauert es wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr so lang  .. viel Spaß noch weiterhin!


----------



## Painkiller (30. September 2022)

Gestern bin ich mit Xenoblade Chronicles 3 auf der Nintendo Switch fertig geworden. Wtf... Was für eine emotionale Achterbahnfahrt...   Ein großartiges Spiel, das meiner Meinung nach von den technischen Limits der Switch krass ausgebremst wurde. Ich freu mich auf die Story-Erweiterung, auch wenn die noch sehr weit entfernt ist. 

Das Ende: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maddog88 (30. September 2022)

Ich bin da nicht so im Thema, aber würde man Xenoblades mit Final Fantasy vergleichen können oder ist das eher anders vom Gameplay?


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Oktober 2022)

Immer noch mit AC Valhalla beschäftigt. Ich hatte es erfolgreich verdrängt, aber da war es dann wieder: Eine Hauptquest in der ich angeln muss, um sie abzuschließen.

Liebe Entwickler von Computerspielen:
Wenn ich in Computerspielen angeln möchte, spiele ich einen Angelsimulator. Möchte ich jagen einen Jagdsimulator. Und wenn ich als absoluter Kartenspiel-Legastheniker Poker o.Ä. spielen möchte (was niemals passieren wird) lade ich mir ein Pokerspiel.
Was ich aber nicht möchte ist mich an einen See zu stellen, in der Hoffnung, dass bald mal ein Fisch anbeißt, den ich dann in einem blöden Geschicklichkeitsspiel heranziehen muss, um irgendwann diese vermaledeite Quest abschließen zu können. 
Und natürlich reicht niemals ein Fisch. Nein, es müssen immer mindestens 3 sein. Und natürlich gibt man mir nicht die Möglichkeit, diese zu Aufgabe zu überspringen. Nein, ich muss Fische fangen damit der gute Ceolbert sich entspannen kann….
Und dann kann ich mir noch von Ivarr anhören, dass das Angeln länger gedauert hat als das Dorf von Soldaten zu säubern.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Oktober 2022)

Haha ich dachte, dass nur ich so eine Aversion gegen Angeln in Games habe. Oh man, jetzt bin ich stark am zweifeln, ob ich es tatsächlich noch installieren soll


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Oh man, jetzt bin ich stark am zweifeln, ob ich es tatsächlich noch installieren soll


Keine Sorge, das ist die einzige Quest in der man angeln muss 

Insgesamt sind Story und Quests unterhaltsam. Charaktere auf die man trifft sind auch interessant z.B. Ivarr, oder auch Basim, dessen Vorgeschichte man nächstes Jahr in AC Mirage erleben darf.
Die Map ist nicht mehr so überladen und man wird nicht mehr so mit Loot zugeschüttet.
Valhalla ist insgesamt schon eine runde Sache.

Einschränkend muss man sagen, dass es natürlich trotzdem ein typisches Ubisoft Openworld Games ist.


----------



## Maddog88 (1. Oktober 2022)

Oh man ich kann das Ganze gut nachvollziehen - Ich erinnere mich an new World mit dem "freiwilligen" angeln ... wenn ich das jetzt in einem Game als "Pflicht" vorgesetzt bekomme, dann hab ich sicherlich genauso wenig Bock drauf.  
Geht die Quest denn lange, oder wie kann man sich das vorstellen?


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Oktober 2022)

Maddog88 schrieb:


> Geht die Quest denn lange, oder wie kann man sich das vorstellen?



Glücklicherweise ist das Angeln nicht allzu zeitintensiv. Es ist der Abschluss einer Mainquest, bei der ein Nebendarsteller nach getaner Arbeit zur Entspannung angeln möchte. Man wird dann dazu verdonnert ihn zu begleiten. Es dauert nur ein bisschen bis die Fische endlich beißen


----------



## Olstyle (2. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dank des Screenshot Quiz war ich auf *Lost in Random* aufmerksam geworden. Herrliches Art-Design und Storytelling zusammen mit einem einmaligen Kampfsystem: Abhängig von dem gewürfelten Wert kann man verschiedene Karten aus dem selbst zusammengestellten Deck spielen welche dann diverse Fähigkeiten, Waffen Fallen etc. in den Echtzeitkampf bringen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gerade beendet. Nicht weil es so kurz war sondern weil es mich so gepackt hat (14 Stunden waren es am Ende, ich bin aber in der Regel ziemlich fix).
Diverse Tests hat das gegen Ende doch etwas repetitive Kampfsystem gestört, aber für mich gleichen das Setting und Story locker auf 8/10 bis 9/10 aus.
Technisch lief es übrigens auf PC (in UHD+DLAA) wie Deck absolut beschwerdefrei.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Stell es dir wie Psychonauts meets Tim Burton mit einem innovativen Würfel-Kampfsystem.


Ich würde es noch mehr mit den Alice Spielen vergleichen.


----------



## chill_eule (2. Oktober 2022)

Hab heute mal wieder vanilla SoaSE ausgegraben.
Die Idee spukte schon seit Tagen in meinem Kopf rum, nachdem SoaSE 2 angekündigt wurde


----------



## Maddog88 (3. Oktober 2022)

ich hab das 1. Mal letztes Jahr Fifa ausgelassen, sonst seit Fifa 98 jedes Jahr gezockt und gesuchtet!  
... habe es dann gestern wieder geholt, aber auch das 1. Mal für PC ... da ich nicht bis zum nächsten PS5 drop warten wollte  

Macht schon Spaß, wieder etwas zu grinden im FUT (natürlich nur Road to Glory, kein Pay2Win). Mal schauen wie sich die ersten Updates verhalten werden, bis das Gameplay wieder unnötig schlechter gemacht wird ^^


----------



## Olstyle (3. Oktober 2022)

Zum Start des Feiertags hab ich mir *Judgement* gegönnt. Inhaltlich kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, aber technisch bin ich schonmal positiv überrascht. Dank FSR 2.1 Support gibt es endlich ein TAA in der Dragon Engine das spürbar Flimmern reduziert und Controllerbelegung anpassen geht auch.


----------



## Maddog88 (3. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Zum Start des Feiertags hab ich mir *Judgement* gegönnt. Inhaltlich kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, aber technisch bin ich schonmal positiv überrascht. Dank FSR 2.1 Support gibt es endlich ein TAA in der Dragon Engine das spürbar Flimmern reduziert und Controllerbelegung anpassen geht auch.


Hab mal kurz in nem Gameplay Video reingeschaut ... ist das vergleichbar mit Yakuza oder von damal snoch Shenmue o.ä.? (kommt vom Feeling her so rüber)


----------



## Olstyle (3. Oktober 2022)

Maddog88 schrieb:


> Hab mal kurz in nem Gameplay Video reingeschaut ... ist das vergleichbar mit Yakuza oder von damal snoch Shenmue o.ä.? (kommt vom Feeling her so rüber)


Die Yakuza Serie ist für mich der wahre Nachfolger der Shenmue Spiele. Shenmue 3 bekomme ich dagegen nicht gespielt, Sprachausgabe und Animationen sind dort auf Dreamcast Niveau eingefroren. Judgement ist ein etwas ernsterer Ableger der Yakuza Serie bei dem man mal ausnahmsweise auf der Seite des Rechts steht.


----------



## Maddog88 (3. Oktober 2022)

Ah cool, danke für die Info bzw. deine Meinung darüber. Ich liebe die Shenmue Teile (zumindest Teil 1 und 2 für die Dreamcast) - allein dafür würde ich mir nochmal ne Konsole anschaffen  
Auch wenn ich die Dreamcast damals fast nur dafür gekauft hatte (neben Virtua Tennis, Crazy Taxi, Skies of Arcadia, Phantasy Star Online) 

Ich habe mich auch auf den 3. Teil gefreut gehabt, vor allem wege die Flashbacks im Kopf an damals, aber irgendwie nicht wirklich viel positives gehört gehabt (damals zum Release) und der Vibe dafür war irgendwie nie "angekommen" bei mir. Schade eigemtlich. 

Bin gespannt was du noch zu Judgement schreibst, wenn du es mehr gezockt hast


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Oktober 2022)

Maddog88 schrieb:


> Hab mal kurz in nem Gameplay Video reingeschaut ... ist das vergleichbar mit Yakuza


Spielerisch hat es einiges von Yakuza. Das Besondere an Judgement ist jedoch die Story. Es ist ein Detektivspiel mit einem sehr wendungsreichen Kriminalfall. Mich hat das Game aufgrund der Story seinerzeit echt umgehauen.


----------



## soulstyle (3. Oktober 2022)

GW2 und Bless Unleashed


----------



## PCGH_Dave (3. Oktober 2022)

Ich hab mir mal zwei Tage lang Cult of the Lamb gegeben. Grundsätzlich funktioniert das Spiel mit all seinen Elementen, mit einer Mischung aus Kampf und Basisbau recht gut, aber leider merkt man viel zu oft an, dass Dinge nicht zu Ende gedacht wurden. Das Hochstufen der Mitglieder läuft gerade zum Ende hin viel zu langsam ab, um Nutzen aus neuen Mitgliedern zu ziehen. Was nützen mir 700 Beeren im Inventar, wenn ich jede Mahlzeit mühsam einzeln kochen muss – warum kann ich keinen "Koch" einstellen? Das "Einstellen" neuer Mitglieder ist ebenfalls mühsam, ich muss jeden für sich allein aktivieren und ihm dann noch eine Aufgabe geben – warum werden neue Mitglieder nicht einfach automatisch integriert, wenn die Aufgaben ohnehin automatisch verteilt werden?

Im Kampf stört mich, dass Feinde offenbar mit meinen Waffen skalieren. Es ist egal, wie stark meine Waffe ist, ich brauche grundsätzlich drei bis fünf Schläge für einen Gegner (außer mit dem Hammer, da sind es zwei bis drei, doch der ist selten). Manche Bosse sind eine Beschäftigungstherapie, andere viel zu schwer. Die meisten Räume sehen gleich aus, es fehlt an Abwechselung. Die Tarotkarten sind eine nette Ergänzung, doch viele von ihnen sind einfach unnütz ("erhalte ein halbes blaues Herz", oh wow). Die Anlehnung an das Kampfsystem von Binding of Isaac ist offensichtlich, doch leider schlecht geklaut, da einfach das "Chaos" fehlt.

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass dieses Spiel mit nur einem Jahr weiterer Entwicklungszeit ein Meisterwerk hätte werden können. Dass das eigene Dorf weiter "lebt", während man auf Raubzügen ist, motiviert nämlich, da man ständig zwischen egoistischen, weiterem Reichtum und dem Wohl seiner Einwohner abwägen muss – diese verhungern schlicht, wenn ich zu lange weg bin. Letzteren kann man somit ein guter Anführer sein und sie belohnen, oder sie bestrafen und opfern (oder einfach leiden lassen). Aber da man später tote Mitglieder einfach wiederbeleben kann, spielt es nahezu keine Rolle, was ich mit ihnen mache. Es gibt keine echten Konsequenzen. Da auch der Tod des eigenen Chars keine Nachteile mit sich bringt, fühlt sich das Spiel nach einer Zeit recht anspruchslos an. Entscheidungen muss man überhaupt nur bei der Wahl der Rituale treffen, doch ich hatte nicht den Eindruck, dass ich durch diese Wahl etwas verpasst hätte. Ich gebe Cult of the Lamb eine 6 von 10.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Oktober 2022)

Maddog88 schrieb:


> . Ich liebe die Shenmue Teile (zumindest Teil 1 und 2 für die Dreamcast) - allein dafür würde ich mir nochmal ne Konsole anschaffen
> Auch wenn ich die Dreamcast damals fast nur dafür gekauft hatte (neben Virtua Tennis, Crazy Taxi, Skies of Arcadia, Phantasy Star Online)
> 
> Ich habe mich auch auf den 3. Teil gefreut gehabt, vor allem wege die Flashbacks im Kopf an damals, aber irgendwie nicht wirklich viel positives gehört gehabt (damals zum Release) und der Vibe dafür war irgendwie nie "angekommen" bei mir. Schade eigemtlich.


Ich hab vor ca. einem Jahr begeistert Teil 2 von Shenmue gespielt. Gibt es ja mittlerweile auch als Remaster für den PC. Aber die Technik von Teil 3 macht mich einfach fertig (mehrmals versucht, beim ersten Mal retourniert und die geschenkte Epic Version noch 2-3 mal angeschmissen aber auch nicht weiter durchgehalten) . Uncanny Valley hoch 10.000 . Ein paar alte Fans waren aber trotzdem davon überzeugt  .


----------



## Maddog88 (3. Oktober 2022)

Die Remaster kann man sich geben, ja?  aufn PC nen Ründchen zocken ist ja dann easy. Muss ich mir mal merken 
Ja klar, alte Fans die davon überzeugt waren ... vermutlich aus Prinzip  ... aber hey ist ja Geschmackssache, wie immer. Ist ja ähnlich wie bei Gothic, sehr viele haben den 3. Teil gehasst und dann waren auch noch die Fans die aus Prinzip sagten, dass ist ein toller Teil!


----------



## Painkiller (5. Oktober 2022)

Maddog88 schrieb:


> Ich bin da nicht so im Thema, aber würde man Xenoblades mit Final Fantasy vergleichen können oder ist das eher anders vom Gameplay?


Ich hab noch nie einen Teil von Final Fantasy gespielt, daher kann ich dir die Frage leider nicht beantworten. 



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Haha ich dachte, dass nur ich so eine Aversion gegen Angeln in Games habe. Oh man, jetzt bin ich stark am zweifeln, ob ich es tatsächlich noch installieren soll


Ich "angle" in dem Spiel mit Pfeil und Bogen. Geht erstaunlich gut!


----------



## Maddog88 (5. Oktober 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie einen Teil von Final Fantasy gespielt, daher kann ich dir die Frage leider nicht beantworten.


Oha, das hört man auch nicht so oft  
Schade, aber dann werd ich mal etwas Gameplay schauen etc.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Oktober 2022)

Maddog88 schrieb:


> Die Remaster kann man sich geben, ja? aufn PC nen Ründchen zocken ist ja dann easy. Muss ich mir mal merken


Kann man. Es gibt sogar ein paar Texturmods dafür.
Dass man in Teil Zwei einfach jeden(!) Passanten ansprechen und nach dem Weg fragen kann ist heute noch das Feature was mich am meisten begeistert weil das moderne RPGs immer noch nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## Maddog88 (5. Oktober 2022)

oh sehr schön, hört sich gut an. Danke für die Rückmeldung!  
Dann werd ich mir das mal auf meine Liste schreiben und anschauen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (7. Oktober 2022)

Gears 5 DLC. War eine Pile of Shame die ich in der freien Zeit jetzt mal abschließe  .

Bild wirkt nicht so schön. in UDH auf einem OLED mit HDR hat das schon etwas, sehr schönes Spiel.

Danach endlich mal AC:Valhalla beenden, ist aber echt nicht einfach das Spiel zu lieben.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Oktober 2022)

Auf meiner Liste sind seit gestern zwei neue Titel gewandert: 

- Terra Invicta 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zuaNqUmbLnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Spiel wirkt auf mich wie XCOM meets Paradox-Games. Sieht absolut spannend aus.  


- Broken Arrow




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BtmNjrL3U-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Spiel widerum wirkt auf mich wie eine Mischung aus World in Conflict  & Wargame: Red Dragon....  
Näher an ein World in Conflict II werden wir wohl nicht mehr kommen.


----------



## Maddog88 (7. Oktober 2022)

Broken Arrow ist somit auch auf mein Radar , danke   
Sieht erstmal nicht schlecht aus, bin gespannt. Soll 2022 noch kommen, ist das realistisch? (also hab ne News von 2021 gelesen)


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Oktober 2022)

Bin momentan mal wieder aktiver am "Warhammer: Vermintide 2" spielen, da es jüngst wieder im Angebot war und ich die zuletzt erschienen DLCs, mit je einer neuen Klasse für Kerilian und Saltspyre, noch nicht gekauft hatte.

Und ich muss sagen, gerade die neue Warrior Priest Klasse, bei Saltspyre, macht mir auch wirklich eine Menge Spaß.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin auch schon sehr gespannt auf den 25.11, wo dann "Warhammer 40k: Darktide" rauskommen wird.


----------



## Rolk (10. Oktober 2022)

Da ich die letzten Wochen kaum Zeit zum zocken hatte spiele ich immer noch Steelrising. Das Spiel ist sicher kein absolutes must have, aber als Soulslike funktioniert es einfach. Jetzt scheine ich aber auf einen Bug gestoßen zu sein der ein Plot-Stopper sein könnte. Hat es mich also auch einmal erwischt bei einem zu frühen Kauf.


----------



## Krolgosh (10. Oktober 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> - Broken Arrow
> Externer Inhalt. Mehr dazu in unserer Datenschutzerklärung.
> Das Spiel widerum wirkt auf mich wie eine Mischung aus World in Conflict  & Wargame: Red Dragon....
> Näher an ein World in Conflict II werden wir wohl nicht mehr kommen.


 oh nice, danke für diesen Hinweis. Da man ja leider auf ein World in Conflict II vergeblicht wartet.. :/


----------



## Rizzard (10. Oktober 2022)

Da die kühlere Jahreszeit begonnen hat, habe ich letztes Wochenende einen neuen Charakter bei Elden Ring begonnen. Mit der Nightrider Gleve schnetzelt es sich aktuell gut durch die Gegner.

Mir ist auch aufgefallen das das Jahr fast rum ist, und ich bisher nur 2 Spiele (ER und H:FW) gespielt habe.^^
Naja, immerhin kommt demnächst mit Ragnarök wenigstens ein drittes Spiel hinzu. Darauf freu ich mich auch schon wahnsinnig.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Oktober 2022)

Watch Dogs Legion (Ubi+ Probemonat)

Hab tatsächlich paar Stunden Spaß gehabt, weil das Setting mich anspricht und meine Vorgehensweise irgendwie lustig war. Da ich theoretisch die ganze Stadt rekrutieren konnte, bin ich mit jedem Agenten Kamikaze-Style durchspaziert, bis er erschossen wurde (kein Respawn). Dann zum nächsten Agenten und weiter. Das gab so ein mächtiges Gefühl, dass meine Organisation unschlagbar ist, mit ihren Mitgliedern, als unbegrenzte Ressourcen, welche alle bereit sind für ihre Sache zu sterben. Welches Game bietet sowas schon in dem Genre.

Die bisher angeschnittenen Themen von kompletter Überwachung, Organhandel und ethisch verwerfliche KI-Forschung fühlen sich auch irgendwie realitätsnah an.
Bei den Agenten ist es cool, dass sie teilweise auch ganz unterschiedliche Perks mitbringen, sodass sich manche Agenten ganz anders spielen lassen.
RT Effekte und Grafik sind zudem nicht top notch aber schon sehr nett.
Aaaaber...
Es wäre natürlich nicht Ubisoft, wenn sie es nicht schaffen würden auch das geilste Setting total generisch und repetiv auszulutschen. Irgendwann hat sich alles gleich angefühlt und sah auch fast identisch aus. Betritt eine Firma, geh in den Serverraum, hack dich rein, bekämpfe Truppen und Drohnen und ab zur nächsten. Immer. Wieder. Und. Wieder.

Einfach nur schade!
Ich konnte mit den vorherigen WDs nichts anfangen, sodass ich zunächst positiv überrascht war, bis dann wieder der Ubisoft-Effekt eintrat😩


----------



## IphoneBenz (10. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Betritt eine Firma, geh in den Serverraum, hack dich rein, bekämpfe Truppen und Drohnen und ab zur nächsten. Immer. Wieder. Und. Wieder.


Deswegen habe ich es auch noch nicht beendet. Bzw. hatte bis dato nur ein "Boss" gelegt aber leider fast wie immer. Sehr schönes Setting und Spielwelt aber nach paar Stunden langweilt es einen nur. 

Ich suche selbst noch ein Spiel. Gestern mal Deathloop angefangen aber hat mich gar nicht gefesselt. Würde zu gern mal CP2077 endlich probieren aber die Angst ist zu groß.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Oktober 2022)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich es auch noch nicht beendet. Bzw. hatte bis dato nur ein "Boss" gelegt aber leider fast wie immer.


Es gibt Bosse?! 😯


IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Ich suche selbst noch ein Spiel. Gestern mal Deathloop angefangen aber hat mich gar nicht gefesselt. Würde zu gern mal CP2077 endlich probieren aber die Angst ist zu groß.


Hier warte ich noch mindestens Patch 1.7 und vielleicht eine neue GPU ab.


----------



## IphoneBenz (10. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Es gibt Bosse?! 😯


Diese eine Computer Frau zb. wo du dich auch entscheiden kannst was du machst ? 

So eine Art Boss halt. Diese typischen von unten nach oben Personen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Oktober 2022)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Diese eine Computer Frau zb. wo du dich auch entscheiden kannst was du machst ?
> 
> So eine Art Boss halt. Diese typischen von unten nach oben Personen.


Hmm hab ich da was übersehen🤔


----------



## IphoneBenz (10. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hmm hab ich da was übersehen🤔


Sky Larsen? Will hier auch nicht Spoilern. Gibt sogar mehr aber bei den war ich noch nicht. 

Ist jetzt kein Bosskampf wie man sich ihn vorstellt aber es sind die typischen Bosse oder Fraktionschefs 😂


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Oktober 2022)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Sky Larsen? Will hier auch nicht Spoilern. Gibt sogar mehr aber bei den war ich noch nicht.
> 
> Ist jetzt kein Bosskampf wie man sich ihn vorstellt aber es sind die typischen Bosse oder Fraktionschefs 😂


Aaah genau bei ihr hatte ich gestern aufgehört. Also ich war zwar in der Questreihe, aber noch nicht bis zu ihr geschafft.


----------



## Maddog88 (10. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hier warte ich noch mindestens Patch 1.7 und vielleicht eine neue GPU ab.


Ich warte auch noch mind. bis 1.7 ab , man hat jetzt schon so lang gewartet, da macht das auch keinen Unterschied mehr


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Oktober 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Immer noch mit AC Valhalla beschäftigt. Ich hatte es erfolgreich verdrängt, aber da war es dann wieder: Eine Hauptquest in der ich angeln muss, um sie abzuschließen.
> 
> Liebe Entwickler von Computerspielen:
> Wenn ich in Computerspielen angeln möchte, spiele ich einen Angelsimulator. Möchte ich jagen einen Jagdsimulator. Und wenn ich als absoluter Kartenspiel-Legastheniker Poker o.Ä. spielen möchte (was niemals passieren wird) lade ich mir ein Pokerspiel.
> ...


Und jetzt musste ich in einer Hauptquest Wildschweine jagen  
Fehlt nur noch dass ich als nächstes Karten spielen muss…


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Oktober 2022)

Wer kam eigentlich auf die Idee Jagdsimulationen in Action Adventure reinzupacken?! 
Das sind doch allgemein die unbeliebtesten Quests in der Community. Verhält sich jedoch genau wie Chrome Aboration und Blur: 99% stellen es aus, aber es wird trotzdem immer wieder implementiert seitens Studios...

Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich bei einem Game tatsächlich mich mitreißen lassen habe, stundenlang Jäger zu spielen: RDR2.
Aber die Natur ist einfach so glaubwürdig dargestellt + Westernfeeling + schicke Klamotten aus Fellen machen lassen = Das in Summe hat mich dann doch motiviert mehrere Sessions hindurch nur auf Jagd zu gehen, sodass ich irgendwann fast vergaß, um was es sich für eine Art von Spiel handelte. R* kann glaubhafte und immersive Openworlds kreieren. Das muss man ihnen einfach lassen.


----------



## Painkiller (13. Oktober 2022)

Maddog88 schrieb:


> Broken Arrow ist somit auch auf mein Radar , danke
> Sieht erstmal nicht schlecht aus, bin gespannt. Soll 2022 noch kommen, ist das realistisch? (also hab ne News von 2021 gelesen)


Mittlerweile ist von 2023 die Rede. 
Die sollen sich ruhig Zeit lassen. Das Spiel muss einfach gut werden. 



Krolgosh schrieb:


> oh nice, danke für diesen Hinweis. Da man ja leider auf ein World in Conflict II vergeblicht wartet.. :/


Gerne! WiC II wäre schon der Hammer. Hab Teil 1 sehr lange im Clan gespielt, und hatte mega Spaß dabei.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Oktober 2022)

Deathloop (GP) gerade angefangen. Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Oktober 2022)

"Destroy All Humans!" (Remake) 

Das ist einfach so herrlich schräg und abgedreht. Hab jetzt gerade die Analsonde freigeschaltet, für effektivere Hirnstamm-Extraktion.


----------



## Maddog88 (13. Oktober 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist von 2023 die Rede.
> Die sollen sich ruhig Zeit lassen. Das Spiel muss einfach gut werden.
> 
> 
> Gerne! WiC II wäre schon der Hammer. Hab Teil 1 sehr lange im Clan gespielt, und hatte mega Spaß dabei.


Ja das stimmt wohl, hauptsache es kommt mal wieder ein nices Game raus, wo nicht anfangs extrem viel schief läuft oder viele bugs sind o.ä. - hoffen wir mal das Beste!


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Oktober 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> "Destroy All Humans!" (Remake)
> 
> Das ist einfach so herrlich schräg und abgedreht. Hab jetzt gerade die Analsonde freigeschaltet, für effektivere Hirnstamm-Extraktion.


Bald Teil 2 erhältlich. Hab ich auch Bock.


----------



## Rolk (13. Oktober 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> "Destroy All Humans!" (Remake)
> 
> Das ist einfach so herrlich schräg und abgedreht. Hab jetzt gerade die Analsonde freigeschaltet, für effektivere Hirnstamm-Extraktion.


Eines der ersten Spiele das ich auf dem Steam Deck installiert habe. Habe es aber noch nicht angefasst. 
Muss ich nachher mal anspielen. Wenn nicht jetzt wann dann?


----------



## Painkiller (14. Oktober 2022)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> oh nice, danke für diesen Hinweis. Da man ja leider auf ein World in Conflict II vergeblicht wartet.. :/


Ja ist wirklich traurig... World in Conflict war mein StarCraft. 

Für alle (Cold War)-Strategiefans hier eine kleine Empfehlung:

ICBM




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v-w1Goeoqdg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Vanilla-Version ist bereits ein würdiger Nachfolger von DEFCON. Aber mit der Dawn at Midnight Total Conversion Mod entfaltet sich erst das ganze Potential. Wer bisher gedacht hat, das nur Super Mario Kart im Multiplayer Freundschaften, Ehen, Beziehungen etc. zerstören kann, der hat noch nie ICBM + Mod im Multiplayer ausprobiert.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Oktober 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wertungen sind besser als erwartet, bin mal gespannt


----------



## M1lchschnitte (15. Oktober 2022)

Scorn interessiert mich auch, aber ich warte noch ab.

Gestern brauchte ich mal ne Pause von Morrowind und die Madame spielt grad GT7, da hab ich auch Lust auf Racing bekommen. NFS Heat gabs letztens für 3,50€, da hatte ich blind zugeschlagen. Also gestern Mittag mal installiert, um es "kurz anzutesten"...

Zehn Stunden gespielt 

Macht Laune das Game.


----------



## DARPA (15. Oktober 2022)

Ich werde heute ne Runde „Windows neu installieren“ spielen


----------



## Veriquitas (15. Oktober 2022)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich werde heute ne Runde „Windows neu installieren“ spielen



Mit Windows Konto Dlc für Vorteile oder Ohne ?


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Oktober 2022)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich werde heute ne Runde „Windows neu installieren“ spielen


Was ist passiert?


----------



## Veriquitas (15. Oktober 2022)

Nachdem ich jetzt gepeilt habe, nach Blizzards verwirrender Overwatch 2 Politik, dass es Free 2 Play ist. Habe ich es ausprobiert und für mich ist es das gleiche Spiel wie Overwatch 1. Bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen, wie 2 neue Charaktere, entfernte Lootboxen dafür Season Battlepass Leiste die man erklimmen kann. Als Overwatch 1 Besitzer bekommt man 1 Helden von den 2 neuen umsonst. Battlepass Leiste ist natürlich da, damit man weiß was man nicht bekommt, wenn man nicht Premium kauft.

Für mich ist Overwatch 2 ne Ausrede um eine neues Bezahlsystem einzuführen, da ja Overwatch 1 ein Vollpreispiel war. Also es ist nicht schlechter, es gibt neue Maps und paar Mechaniken. Aber das ist einfach nur nen Upgrade. Wirkt wie nen Vorwand, um Leuten das Geld aus den Taschen zu leiern. Grafik ist sehr gut und die Technik wie man es von Blizzard kennt, ausgelegt darauf das es viele Spiele können.

Kann man reinkugen aber groß was anderes als 1 ist es nicht.


----------



## Mahoy (16. Oktober 2022)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich werde heute ne Runde „Windows neu installieren“ spielen


Den ganzen Tag lang? Eine Session dauert doch nur etwa 30 Minuten, wenn man ein geübter Gamer ist.


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Oktober 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Den ganzen Tag lang? Eine Session dauert doch nur etwa 30 Minuten, wenn man ein geübter Gamer ist.



Das kommt aber ganz drauf an wie lang man braucht herauszufinden, wie man das Microsoft Konto umgeht, weil die es jedesmal anders verstecken. In den ersten Minuten schon der dicke Boss wie bei Dark Souls.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Oktober 2022)

Für mich war das Windows Installationsspiel immer sowas wie ein Point &  Click. Bei mir hatte der Windows NPC mal Probleme bei der Installation, sodass diese ständig abbrach. Dank des typischen Adventure Try & Error (eine Highlight Anzeige gibt es bei diesem Spiel nicht, voll Oldschool), stellte ich fest, dass die Insta immer dann abbrach, wenn der USB-Installtionsstick im "falschen“ USB Port steckte. Das hatte die Spielzeit schon erheblich in die Länge gezogen. Leider gab es im Netz zu dem Spiel auch keine Komplettlösung


----------



## Tom84G (16. Oktober 2022)

Chivalry 2. Mega Lustig. Ein Battlefield im Mittelalter.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Oktober 2022)

Die "ich spiele Windows-Installation"-Metapher ist so geil, bitte weitermachen  


Tom84G schrieb:


> Chivalry 2. Mega Lustig. Ein Battlefield im Mittelalter.


Ooh ist sogar im Game Pass. Sollte ich mal ausprobieren. Eigentlich mag ich Nahkampf in 1st Person nicht so sehr, weil ich es als zu hektisch empfinde, aber das hört sich lustig an.


----------



## DARPA (16. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Was ist passiert?


Ach es wurden seit längerem keine Windows Updates mehr installiert, gab immer ne Fehlermeldung. Nicht mal ein Inplace Upgrade mit aktueller ISO hat geklappt. Sonst lief aber alles.
Fühlt sich aber ungeil an, zu wissen dass im Kern des Systems irgendwas broken ist. Und nach 3 Jahren ists auch nicht verkehrt mal alles frisch zu machen.



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Mit Windows Konto Dlc für Vorteile oder Ohne ?


Haha, nee die uncut. Lokales Konto FTW  



Mahoy schrieb:


> Den ganzen Tag lang? Eine Session dauert doch nur etwa 30 Minuten, wenn man ein geübter Gamer ist.


Ja geht schon schnell, wenn man vorher die wichtigsten Config Files, Lesezeichen usw saved. Außerdem hab ich alle installierten Games auf separaten Festplatten. Erleichtert einiges 



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das kommt aber ganz drauf an wie lang man braucht herauszufinden, wie man das Microsoft Konto umgeht, weil die es jedesmal anders verstecken. In den ersten Minuten schon der dicke Boss wie bei Dark Souls.


Ach ganz easy. Gibt da nen Exploit


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Oktober 2022)

@DARPA  Jetzt clean Win11 install?


----------



## DARPA (16. Oktober 2022)

Nee bleibe vorerst auf 10. 
11 reizt mich noch nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Oktober 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Den ganzen Tag lang? Eine Session dauert doch nur etwa 30 Minuten, wenn man ein geübter Gamer ist.


Speedrunner nutzen Komplett Images hab ich gehört.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (16. Oktober 2022)

Inzwischen in Folge das dritte Mal The Captain durchgespielt. Es ist absolut erstaunlich, dass das nur von zwei Entwicklern (aus Schweden) kommt. Die Detailverliebtheit ist enorm. Ich bin gespannt, was die Jungs als Nächstes bringen. Geheimtipp!


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Oktober 2022)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Inzwischen in Folge das dritte Mal The Captain durchgespielt. Es ist absolut erstaunlich, dass das nur von zwei Entwicklern (aus Schweden) kommt. Die Detailverliebtheit ist enorm. Ich bin gespannt, was die Jungs als Nächstes bringen. Geheimtipp!


Sieht sympathisch aus. Erinnert grafisch leicht an das alte Flashback.

Sehe gerade, dass das Epic mal vor geraumer Zeit verschenkt hat und es sich schon in meiner Bibliothek befindet. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Maddog88 (16. Oktober 2022)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Inzwischen in Folge das dritte Mal The Captain durchgespielt. Es ist absolut erstaunlich, dass das nur von zwei Entwicklern (aus Schweden) kommt. Die Detailverliebtheit ist enorm. Ich bin gespannt, was die Jungs als Nächstes bringen. Geheimtipp!


oha, danke für den heißen Tipp, kannte ich wirklich noch nicht. Direkt mal auf die Wishlist gesetzt  
Habe das Geschenk von Epic scheinbar nicht mitbekommen, schade. ^^

Scheinbar wurde das Game auf Steam auch sehr positiv bewertet ... klingt doch schon mal gut!


----------



## Mahoy (16. Oktober 2022)

Assassins' Creed: Odyssee

Ich bin mit der Reihe nie warm geworden, schon weil das Spielprinzip nicht so meins ist. Aber hier hat mich das Setting dann doch genug gereizt, um es noch einmal zu versuchen.


----------



## Schori (16. Oktober 2022)

Hab heute Horizon forbidden West am neuen TV gezockt. Das Game ist wirklich schön in UHD.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Oktober 2022)

Schori schrieb:


> Hab heute Horizon forbidden West am neuen TV gezockt. Das Game ist wirklich schön in UHD.


Definitiv. Anders herum eines der Spiele das mir auf dem Deck optisch nicht so gefallen hat. Die ganzen feinen Details grieseln da nur so vor sich hin. Vielleicht sollte ich dort aber nochmal mit FSR 2.0 rum spielen.
Judgement klappt damit ganz ansehnlich, obwohl auch dort die Nahaufnahmen deutlich besser rüber kommen als die Totalen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Definitiv. Anders herum eines der Spiele das mir auf dem Deck optisch nicht so gefallen hat. Die ganzen feinen Details grieseln da nur so vor sich hin. Vielleicht sollte ich dort aber nochmal mit FSR 2.0 rum spielen.
> Judgement klappt damit ganz ansehnlich, obwohl auch dort die Nahaufnahmen deutlich besser rüber kommen als die Totalen.


Forbidden West auf dem Deck? Also Horizon 2


----------



## Olstyle (16. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Forbidden West auf dem Deck? Also Horizon 2


Axo, ne ,Horizon 1 natürlich.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Axo, ne ,Horizon 1 natürlich.


Und wenn du 1 schon schön fandest, dann warte erst mal 2 ab. Hoffentlich lässt Sony ihren Worten Taten folgen und es erscheint 23 für den PC. Teil 2 ist eine ganze Schippe mehr Eyecandy. Musste wirklich oft an Bergkanten einfach nur stehen bleiben und mir die Atmosphäre geben; Wahnsinn! 😍


----------



## Schori (17. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Axo, ne ,Horizon 1 natürlich.


Den ersten Teil hab ich auch auf dem PC gespielt, sieht im Vergleich echt nicht gut aus.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Oktober 2022)

"Dank" Corona viel Zeit:

Gerade die Mainstory von *AC Valhalla* inkl. aller Ordensmitglieder beendet. Hat nochmal wirklich Spaß gemacht, auch wenn das Spiel wieder unter zu viel Openworld Füllstoff leidet. Trotzdem sind die rund 90h die ich damit verbracht habe irgendwie wie im Flug vergangen. Nun könnte ich auch noch die großen DLCs angehen, aber der ganze Odin Fantasy Kram war und ist nicht so mein Ding. Von daher lasse ich die aus.

Außerdem habe ich die Kampagne von *Call of Duty MW2 *beendet. Diese war gewohnt kurz, aber sehr unterhaltsam und abwechslungsreich. Umso mehr freue ich mich ab Freitag auf den Multiplayer.


----------



## beren2707 (23. Oktober 2022)

Spiele momentan Uncharted 4 auf dem PC. Habe lange nicht mehr so viel Spaß mit einem Spiel gehabt, auch wenn ich es bereits auf PS4 und PS5 durchgespielt habe. 
Mir fehlt allerdings HDR, das war auf der PS5 dank OLED doch hübscher als SDR auf dem Neo G8.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Oktober 2022)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Spiele momentan Uncharted 4 auf dem PC. Habe lange nicht mehr so viel Spaß mit einem Spiel gehabt, auch wenn ich es bereits auf PS4 und PS5 durchgespielt habe.


Geht mir bei dem Game (oder auch The Last of Us) auch so. In gewissem zeitlichem Abstand machen sie immer wieder auf‘s Neue Spaß.


----------



## Maddog88 (23. Oktober 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Geht mir bei dem Game (oder auch The Last of Us) auch so. In gewissem zeitlichem Abstand machen sie immer wieder auf‘s Neue Spaß.


kann ich auch nur bestätigen und fühle ich genauso. Egal ob Last of us oder bei Uncharted, nach längerer Zeit immer wieder ein Top Game


----------



## Veriquitas (23. Oktober 2022)

Diablo Devolution X
Diablo 1 mit technischen Feinheiten wie Widescreen, 60 Fps, Quality of Life Settings wie Automatischer Goldpickup, Life Anzeige der Gegner, Stash und vieles mehr. Alles individuell einstellbar in den Optionen, auch Übersetzung ins Deutsche etc. Das Spiel bleibt wie es ist, auch kompatibel mit Hellfire wen man es mag.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolk (24. Oktober 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Da ich die letzten Wochen kaum Zeit zum zocken hatte spiele ich immer noch Steelrising. Das Spiel ist sicher kein absolutes must have, aber als Soulslike funktioniert es einfach. Jetzt scheine ich aber auf einen Bug gestoßen zu sein der ein Plot-Stopper sein könnte. Hat es mich also auch einmal erwischt bei einem zu frühen Kauf.


Hier ging es übrigens doch weiter. War wohl ein verbuggter Kompass kombiniert mit einer nicht vorgesehenen Missionsabfolge. Ich hoffe ich habe keinen Soulslike Süchtigen abgehalten.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Oktober 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Btw. letztens bei Hand of Blood Uncut @ Metal: Hellsinger


Hänno ist schon ein Unterhalter erster Güte.
Ein mal tierisch lachen - alles ist geregelt. 

Ich bin durch meine Tochter drauf gekommen.
Auch die Kollegen sind gut drauf.

Kalle als bester Busfahrer aller Zeiten, einfach umwerfend.
Und besonders, wenn man ihm die Katze zeigt.

Der Hand of Bood Song ist hitverdächtig:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lLKGawEVccw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hypa, hypa friends.

-------------------------
Zum Thema:
Im Moment hänge ich immer noch in Hexen fest, weil ich es mal mit GZDOOM angefangen habe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .

Man braucht das Original-Spiel und alles sieht extrem gut aus.
Die Soundkulisse war ja immer stimmig und mit dem geglättetem Bild spielt es sich noch mal so gut.

Man kann ein Gamepad ganz einfach in den Einstellungen konfigurieren und muß keine Zusatzprogramme, wie Xpadder oder gleichen aufrufen.
Das ist der größte Vorteil des Programmes.

Die alten Kracher machen einfach höllisch viel Spaß, weil nun auch die Grafik modern ist.
Bei 320 x 200 Pixeln hat man doch schon mal ein Monster nicht so genau kommen sehen oder ist im Dunkeln mal falsch abgebogen ... .


----------



## Maddog88 (24. Oktober 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Diablo Devolution X
> Diablo 1 mit technischen Feinheiten wie Widescreen, 60 Fps, Quality of Life Settings wie Automatischer Goldpickup, Life Anzeige der Gegner, Stash und vieles mehr. Alles individuell einstellbar in den Optionen, auch Übersetzung ins Deutsche etc. Das Spiel bleibt wie es ist, auch kompatibel mit Hellfire wen man es mag.
> 
> 
> ...


oh man wie nice, was für Flashbacks mal wieder ... hört sich aber ganz nice an was du da schreibst ... ich hab richtig Bock aufn neuen Diablo Teil, wird ja scheinbar leider noch ne Weile dauern.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Oktober 2022)

*Plague Tale Requiem (SX)*

Leider bietet das Game auf den Konsolen (noch) keinen 60 Fps Modus, was schade ist weil man sich doch mittlerweile an 60 Fps auf den Konsolen gewöhnt hat. Dank VRR gibt‘s aber zumindest bis zu 40 Fps, womit ich mich nach einigen Spielminuten arrangieren konnte.

Story, Atmosphäre und Grafik sind wirklich klasse. Das Gameplay besteht aus dem gewohnten Mix aus Schleichen, Rätseln und manchmal etwas Action.
Schade ist, dass es in den Spielabschnitten oftmals zur eine einzige Möglichkeit gibt, diese zu lösen. Hat man etwas "falsches“ gemacht oder den richtigen Gegenstand nicht dabei, kann man den jeweiligen Abschnitt nicht abschließen und muss wieder von vorne beginnen.
Auch sind die Levels ganz extrem schlauchig. Und zwar so, dass z.B. ein 20cm hoher Stein zur unüberwindlichen Barriere wird. Das stört die Immersion.

Trotz dieser kleinen Kritikpunkte finde ich das Game aber grandios.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (1. November 2022)

Morrowind -> Morrowind

Ich habe meinen Charakter  jetzt so weit gespielt, wie ich Lust hatte.
Hat sich im Endeffekt doch als etwas langweilig herausgestellt. Ein streng religiöser und ehrenvoller Krieger war zwar mal was neues, schließt aber doch  eine Menge Quests und, bedeutend dramatischer, Loot aus.

_Loot _

Durch die unfassbar vielen Unique-Items triggert Morrowind den Hoarder in mir. Wenn da ein schimmernder Dolch mit Namen für 20000 Gold rumliegt und ich ihn nicht besitzen darf, weil er leider jemand anderem gehört, laufen mir die Schweißperlen übers Gesicht.
Von den 36 Lehren des Vivec, die auf legalem Weg nicht komplettierbar sind, ganz abgesehen...

Am Wochenende habe ich dann mal ein ganz anderes Game vom Pile of Shame angeworfen, aber die Stimme in meinem Kopf wollte die Klappe nicht halten.

_Loot
 Besitzen_

Also plane ich jetzt den nächsten Charakter, Dieb/Magier-Combo und der ultimative Hoarder. Jedes Haus wird durchwühlt, jede Hosentasche umgekrempelt. Meine Bude wird vollgestopft bis zur Decke mit Gerümpel.

Almsivi!


----------



## Cook2211 (2. November 2022)

*CoD MW2 (SX)*

CoD halt.
Das Besondere dieses Mal:
Ich spiele mit einigen sehr netten Leuten hier aus dem Forum. Das PCGHX Squad.
Macht wirklich Laune. So soll Multiplayer sein


----------



## Maddog88 (2. November 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> *CoD MW2 (SX)*
> 
> CoD halt.
> Das Besondere dieses Mal:
> ...


COD MW2 - verglichen mit dem letzten Teil ... wie schneidet dieses Jahr der Multiplayer ab, technisch gesehen?

Ich warte aktuell auf den Warzone Teil,  mal schauen wie das wird.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. November 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> *CoD MW2 (SX)*
> 
> CoD halt.
> Das Besondere dieses Mal:
> ...


Ich habe die Ehre ein Teil dieser Squad zu sein!


----------



## soulstyle (2. November 2022)

Ich zocke gerade GW2 und Bless unleashed


----------



## PCGH_Dave (2. November 2022)

Ich bin weiter den Pile of Shame abbauen, dieses Mal war Spellforce 3 Fallen God dran, die SP-Kampagne. Ich weiß nicht, ob die schon jemand gespielt hat, doch mich hat die Geschichte rund um Akgrog, Grungwar, Zazka und Noag am Ende sogar berührt. Die Entwickler haben sich sichtlich Mühe bei der Ausarbeitung der (Neben-)Charaktere gemacht und die Mischung aus RPG + RTS ist nach wie vor hervorragend umgesetzt. Neben dem Ausbau des Stamms, trifft man auch oft Entscheidungen, die echte Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen. Nachdem ich das jetzt durchgespielt habe, sehe ich die Spellforce-Trolle jedenfalls mit anderen Augen. Scharfe Hauer und dicke Haut! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. November 2022)

Als alter Retro-Spieler hab ich gestern tatsächlich Bleifuß Rally in der 3dfx-Version zum Laufen bekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .
Man sieht die schön geglättete Seitenwand und den Untergrund.

Zur richtigen Funktion braucht man die Dosbox in der SVN-Version:
http://ykhwong.x-y.net/  .
Das ist die Daum-version.
Sie ist zwar alt (2015) und wird nicht mehr weiterentwickelt, funktioniert aber mit dem Spiel.

In DFend-Reloaded 2 muß man nur den Pfad zur SVN-Version in den Einstellungen zur DOS-Box als eigenen Pfad eintragen als *benutzerdefinierte DOD-Box Installation* eintragen.

Es läuft phantastisch mit dem berühmten 3dfx-Logo im Vorspann.
Auch der gefüchtete Joystickdrift der früheren Versionen ist weg.

Wie das ganze mit den neueren SVN-Versionen läuft:





						SVN Builds - DOSBoxWiki
					






					www.dosbox.com
				



, werde ich mal testen.


----------



## compisucher (3. November 2022)

Weils gerade bei Epic kostenlos abzustauben war.
Fallout 3 wieder mal nach ewigen Zeiten angespielt.
Macht immer noch Laune.
Nur das Hacken der Computerterminals habe ich völlig verlernt...


----------



## Cook2211 (3. November 2022)

Maddog88 schrieb:


> COD MW2 - verglichen mit dem letzten Teil ... wie schneidet dieses Jahr der Multiplayer ab, technisch gesehen?


Was Grafik angeht läuft es auf der SX sehr flüssig mit bis zu 120 Fps.
Leider gibt‘s immer wieder Server Probleme (Lags und Verbindungsabbrüche), dazu stürzt das Game auf der Xbox leider schonmal ab.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. November 2022)

Auf dem PC hatte ich gar keine Probleme, weder im SP, noch im MP. Lediglich ein kleiner Bug: Die Auflösung wird beim switchen von SP zu MP, und umgekehrt, automatisch auf ganz niedrig eingestellt.


----------



## Maddog88 (3. November 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Was Grafik angeht läuft es auf der SX sehr flüssig mit bis zu 120 Fps.
> Leider gibt‘s immer wieder Server Probleme (Lags und Verbindungsabbrüche), dazu stürzt das Game auf der Xbox leider schonmal ab.


Ja hab ich von Kollegen auch gehört, einer meinte das auch bei der Xbox Version und einer bei der PS5 Version. Kollegen die auf dem PC zocken hatten bisher noch keine großartigen Abstürze o.ä. - .. naj mal schauen wie dann WarZone laufen wird.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (6. November 2022)

An diesem Wochenende habe ich Dishonored: Death of the Outsider durchgeballert. War alles in allem recht kurz, aber als Fan der Reihe fühlte ich mich bestens unterhalten. Ich fands am Ende nur schade, dass man mit Knochenartefakten erschlagen wird (allein im letzten Level 27(!) Stück), weniger wäre hier mehr gewesen. Ist eigentlich irgendwo mal Teil 3 angesprochen worden? Ich wäre bereit


----------



## M1lchschnitte (7. November 2022)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> An diesem Wochenende habe ich Dishonored: Death of the Outsider durchgeballert. War alles in allem recht kurz, aber als Fan der Reihe fühlte ich mich bestens unterhalten. Ich fands am Ende nur schade, dass man mit Knochenartefakten erschlagen wird (allein im letzten Level 27(!) Stück), weniger wäre hier mehr gewesen. Ist eigentlich irgendwo mal Teil 3 angesprochen worden? Ich wäre bereit


Da wäre ich dabei, auch gern wieder in Dunwall oder einem anderen pestverseuchten Ghetto.
Mir gefiel die bedrückende, düstere Atmosphäre im ersten Teil viel besser als das grelle Urlaubsparadies in Teil 2 & Addon.

Alternativ wäre ich auch wieder für einen Abstecher in die Zukunft zu haben. Prey war so verdammt gut. 
Der Moment, als das bekloppte Tutorial plötzlich Sinn machte ... mindfuck deluxe


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. November 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Alternativ wäre ich auch wieder für einen Abstecher in die Zukunft zu haben. Prey war so verdammt gut.
> Der Moment, als das bekloppte Tutorial plötzlich Sinn machte ... mindfuck deluxe


Kann dir dann Deathloop nur empfehlen. Das ist typischer Arkane Wahnsinn in einem Retro-Zukunftssetting.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (7. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Kann dir dann Deathloop nur empfehlen. Das ist typischer Arkane Wahnsinn in einem Retro-Zukunftssetting.


Das und Arx Fatalis muss ich tatsächlich noch nachholen. Steht auf der Liste!


----------



## Olstyle (7. November 2022)

Mein Problem bei Arkane ist mich reizt das Setting, aber das FP-Gameplay ermüdet mich extrem schnell. Also nicht weil es langweilig ist sondern weil ich es beim Spielen als sehr anstrengend empfinde.


----------



## PeterQuinn (7. November 2022)

Hy, ich kann das Spiel Kingdome Come Deliverance aus der Softwareschmiede Warhorse Studios in Prag empfehlen.
Das Spiel bewerte ich gleich mit einer 10, weil das Team sich sehr viel mühe gemacht hat mit Recherche zum Mittelalter und sogar die verwendeten Wappen haben gestimmt. Weiterhin wurde sogar ein ganzes Orchester für die Musik angeheuert, was die Qualität von Filmmusik hat im Spiel.
Das Spiel gehört zum Genre Rollenspiel, weil man da in die Rolle eines jungen Schmiedsohns schlüpft und einige Abenteuer erlebt, es ist also eine Mischung von Rollen und Adventure Spiel, welches im Mittelalter angesiedelt ist.
Das Kampfsystem ist völlig neu und bietet einen realistischen Schwertkampf. Dafür das das Spiel recht neu ist (2018) und von einer völlig neuen Firma, ist es doch recht ordentlich mit kaum Bugs, die haben sich da echt Mühe gegeben.
Ich konnte während des Lockdowns monatelang in der atemberaubend schönen Landschaft dahin spazieren mit meinen Hund und mit meinen Pferd und kleine Abenteuer erleben.
Gekauft habe ich das Spiel unter Steam, später gab es die ganzen DLC's kostenlos dazu so daß ich nun auch mein eigenes kleines Dorf hab, welches soviel Geld bereitsstellt, daß ich quasi als Privatier lebe im Spiel nennt sich das Vogt.
Screenshots hab ich leider auf meinen anderen PC, welcher grad nicht am Netz hängt, dafür hab ich aber ein YT-Video gefunden, welches die Musik und Bilder aus dem Spiel zeigt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=__VITcFPWvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kindercola (7. November 2022)

Gerade hänge ich wieder an Terraria,

für mich ein absolutes Spitzengame. Die paar Euro die es mal gekostet hat, haben sich mehr wie gelohnt^^

Durch das neue Update hatte ich leider nicht mehr alle Erfolge... also wird wieder reingesuchtet 
Hab zwar zur Zeit bisschen RNG Pech, weil nen Item nicht dropen mag, aber was solls.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. November 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mein Problem bei Arkane ist mich reizt das Setting, aber das FP-Gameplay ermüdet mich extrem schnell. Also nicht weil es langweilig ist sondern weil ich es beim Spielen als sehr anstrengend empfinde.


Geht mir ähnlich. Ich liebe Arkanes kreative Storys/Settings, aber irgendwie werde ich mit dem Gameplay nie so richtig warm. Ich glaube das liegt aber auch mitunter daran, dass es etwas überladend ist mit all den Möglichkeiten, obwohl paradoxerweise genau das die Stärken sind und womit sie sich von der Masse abheben.


----------



## LPFlexMan (7. November 2022)

Gibt es hier eigentlich noch weitere BL2-Freaks wie mich? Ich kann auch 10 Jahre nach Release nicht aufhören das zu zocken... Wahnsinnsspiel!


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. November 2022)

Was war nochmal BL2?


----------



## Kindercola (7. November 2022)

bestimmt Borderlands 2^^


----------



## Maddog88 (7. November 2022)

Ich würde auch Borderlands 2 tippen 
Hab den 1. Teil gezockt, aber danach nichts weiter davon, hat mich dann nicht weiter gecatcht irgendwie. ^^


----------



## Painkiller (8. November 2022)

Und wieder zwei Titel für Pains Wishlist.... 

*Gunner, HEAT, PC*
Großartig, das es solche Spiele wieder gibt. Ich hab damals M1 Tank Platoon I & II rauf und runter gespielt. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j0bB0zXJVeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Sins of a Solar Empire II *
Das Teil 1 Vanilla-Game  ist die Basis für ein paar der besten Mods. U.a. die Star Trek Armada III Mod, Star Trek: Ages of the Federation sowie Star Wars: Thrawn´s Revenge II Mod hat ihr zuhause bei Sins 1. Ich bin gespannt wie es bei Teil 2 um die Engine und die Technik dahinter bestellt sein wird. Early Access und Technical Preview laufen bereits. Die Engine scheint wohl auf Multithreading optimiert worden zu sein. Schön zu sehen, das ein 4X Game acht Kerne ausnutzen kann.  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d_KcI61tdgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (8. November 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das lässt jedenfalls auf mehr als 30FPS im endgame hoffen 
Sins2 wird ein Pflichtkauf.
Passender Weise ist grad ein 5700X unterwegs zu mir 

Zu meiner Schande muss ich aber gestehen: Sins hab ich noch nie mit mods gespielt


----------



## Painkiller (8. November 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Zu meiner Schande muss ich aber gestehen: Sins hab ich noch nie mit mods gespielt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerade Star Trek Armada III ist einfach nur krass! 




Btw. wo wir gerade beim technischen waren....

Microprose hat wie es scheint eine eigene Engine gebastelt. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k1HPWJcy9x8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wtf! oO Was da an Potential drin steckt... Gelistet auf Steam ist sie auch schon. Allerdings noch als TBA.


----------



## Olstyle (8. November 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Und wieder zwei Titel für Pains Wishlist....


Dann brauchen wir wohl einen "Soon playing, was spielt ihr bald" Thread. Hier ist das nicht so ganz im Thema  .


----------



## M1lchschnitte (8. November 2022)

Für den einen oder anderen Couch-Coop-Abend mit der Madame habe ich mir den Cuphead DLC gekauft.

Gottverdammt ist das schwer. Das Hauptspiel war schon brutal, aber die Bosse hier sind die Krönung. Im Coop sowieso, weil die Übersicht flöten geht. Wir sind nur am fluchen und pöbeln. 

Schlimmer als Elden Ring.


----------



## chill_eule (8. November 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Microprose hat wie es scheint eine eigene Engine gebastelt.


Sieht nach der perfekten Umgebung für Cities: Skylines 2 aus ^^


----------



## Cook2211 (9. November 2022)

Hm. Da kommt mit *God of War Ragnarök *eines DER Games des Jahres, ich spiele es und denke "Nee, keine Lust darauf“ 
Seltsam!
Vielleicht hat mich CoD MW2 zu sehr im Griff. Oder ich bin durch Uncharted Legacy of Thieves, TLoU Part 1+2 und Plague Tale Requiem einfach übersättigt von linearen Action Adventures.
Ich weiß es nicht.
Fest steht, dass  GoW mich gerade mal so gar nicht gepackt hat.


----------



## Painkiller (9. November 2022)

Ich spiel gerade Warhammer 40K: Inquisitor - Martyr @ PS5  
Als alter Warhammer 40K Fan ist es ganz nettes Futter. Aber hauptsächlich spiel ich es wegen der Lore.


----------



## LPFlexMan (9. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Was war nochmal BL2?


Genau, Borderlands 2. Ich mag tatsächlich das ganze Franchise bin hin zu Tiny Tinas Wonderlands, aber Borderlands 2 hat es mir einfach angetan


----------



## Veriquitas (9. November 2022)

Borderlands 2 hab ich nen bischen gespielt ich fand aber Borderlands 1 schon besser. Wusste aber schon vor Relaese das es mega geil wird, weil es sich an Diablo orientiert hat. Hier im Forum um 2009 meinte nen Großteil das wird nix.


----------



## Krolgosh (9. November 2022)

Momentan zweigleisig: Hauptsächlich Elden Ring und nebenbei noch Destiny 2. (Die Sachen die halt Wöchentlich noch anfallen)


----------



## Maddog88 (9. November 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hm. Da kommt mit *God of War Ragnarök *eines DER Games des Jahres, ich spiele es und denke "Nee, keine Lust darauf“
> Seltsam!
> Vielleicht hat mich CoD MW2 zu sehr im Griff. Oder ich bin durch Uncharted Legacy of Thieves, TLoU Part 1+2 und Plague Tale Requiem einfach übersättigt von linearen Action Adventures.
> Ich weiß es nicht.
> Fest steht, dass  GoW mich gerade mal so gar nicht gepackt hat.


Das kann ich irgendwie nachvollziehen, mich packte das Game bisher auch noch nicht, auch wenn es wahrscheinlich eines DER Releases des Jahres ist ... crazy wie das so ist      - aber es wird die Zeit kommen, wo es dann nachgeholt wird!


----------



## Cook2211 (9. November 2022)

Maddog88 schrieb:


> Das kann ich irgendwie nachvollziehen, mich packte das Game bisher auch noch nicht, auch wenn es wahrscheinlich eines DER Releases des Jahres ist ... crazy wie das so ist      - aber es wird die Zeit kommen, wo es dann nachgeholt wird!


Ja, das denke ich auch. Bei mir ist es öfters so, dass  Games mich unter Umständen nicht direkt packen. Von daher: Die Zeit von GoW wird bei mir noch kommen


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. November 2022)

LPFlexMan schrieb:


> Genau, Borderlands 2. Ich mag tatsächlich das ganze Franchise bin hin zu Tiny Tinas Wonderlands, aber Borderlands 2 hat es mir einfach angetan


Ah ok, danke! Tu mich oft mit den ganzen Abkürzungen schwer^^ Borderlands konnte mich leider nie wirklich packen, obwohl ich sämtliche Teile in der Bibliothek liegen habe. Immer nur angespielt und weggelegt. Ich weiß nicht mal genau wieso, aber es konnte mich nie wirklich zum Weiterspielen motivieren.


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat mich CoD MW2 zu sehr im Griff. Oder ich bin durch Uncharted Legacy of Thieves, TLoU Part 1+2 und Plague Tale Requiem einfach übersättigt von linearen Action Adventures.
> Ich weiß es nicht.
> Fest steht, dass  GoW mich gerade mal so gar nicht gepackt hat.


Ouw, ok! Das bestärkt mich jetzt auch stark darin, einen kleinen Gaming Detox einzulegen. Manchmal braucht man auch einfach nur einen kleinen Abstand zum Lieblingshobby, um wieder Bock darauf zu bekommen.


----------



## Cook2211 (9. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ouw, ok! Das bestärkt mich jetzt auch stark darin, einen kleinen Gaming Detox einzulegen. Manchmal braucht man auch einfach nur einen kleinen Abstand zum Lieblingshobby, um wieder Bock darauf zu bekommen.


Kann bestimmt helfen. Ich bin jedoch gespannt wie lange du durchhältst  
Aber du hast schon recht, irgendwie stumpft man ja schon ein bißchen ab, wenn man zu viel spielt. Die Auswahl ist halt einfach so groß geworden, und das selbst in einem eher schwächeren Gaming Jahr wie 2022.
Früher habe ich mich Wochen und Monate mit einem Spiel beschäftigen können (z.B. GTA IV, Two Worlds 2 oder Skyrim). Heutzutage rushe ich teilweise durch die Games weil zu viele andere darauf warten gespielt zu werden. Sicherlich ein Luxusproblem von mir.

Vielleicht sollte ich tatsächlich mal beim Gaming Konsum einen Gang zurückschalten….aber nee, nachher verpasse ich was


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. November 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Die Auswahl ist halt einfach so groß geworden, und das selbst in einem eher schwächeren Gaming Jahr wie 2022.


Echt, du fandest Gaming 2022 eher schwach?! Ich fand das Jahr mega! 


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich tatsächlich mal beim Gaming Konsum einen Gang zurückschalten….aber nee, nachher verpasse ich was


Oh ja, das sogenannte Fear of missing out-Syndrom. Hab ich auch ganz stark! 


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich bin jedoch gespannt wie lange du durchhältst


Ich gebe mir ne Woche


----------



## Painkiller (9. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich gebe mir ne Woche





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. November 2022)

Danke für die Motivation und euren unerbittlichen Glauben in meine Willensstärke!


----------



## Cook2211 (9. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Danke für die Motivation und euren unerbittlichen Glauben in meine Willensstärke!


Be strong 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Echt, du fandest Gaming 2022 eher schwach?! Ich fand das Jahr mega!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ihr seid ja auch alle Elden Ring Junkies


----------



## Painkiller (11. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Danke für die Motivation und euren unerbittlichen Glauben in meine Willensstärke!


*Hoffnung ist der erste Schritt auf der Straße der Enttäuschung*
+++ Scriptor Isador Akios +++


----------



## Maddog88 (12. November 2022)

Wie sieht´s bei euch aus, werdet ihr Warzone 2 zocken bzw. freut ihr euch drauf oder ist es eher mittlerweile uninteressant?


----------



## Cook2211 (12. November 2022)

Maddog88 schrieb:


> Wie sieht´s bei euch aus, werdet ihr Warzone 2 zocken bzw. freut ihr euch drauf oder ist es eher mittlerweile uninteressant?


Wie der Zufall es will, hatte ich gestern ein paar Runden Warzone gespielt und bin leider bisher nicht damit warm geworden.
Anschauen werde ich mir Teil 2 auf jeden Fall. Ob ich es dauerhaft spielen werde, kann ich aber noch nicht sagen


----------



## Maddog88 (12. November 2022)

Ich hab Warzone ne ganze Weile gesuchtet, hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht (nachdem ich damals mit PubG mit Battle Royal bewusst angefangen habe) - neben Apex hat Warzone dann echt gefesselt. (bei dem BF Battle Royal Modus hatte ich mehr Hoffnung, aber man wurde leider enttäuscht) ^^ 

Daher werde ich mir Warzone 2 auf jeden Fall reinziehen und hoffe das dies wieder ne Weile Spaß machen wird und nicht so schnell abklingt.


----------



## wr2champ (12. November 2022)

Battle Royal ist für mich nichts. Da habe ich beim Klopapiereinkauf während der Pandemie gelernt. 

Im Ernst: Ich habe Battle Royal in PUBG, Forza Horizon 5, und Warzone 1 gespielt, aber hat mir nicht zugesagt. Die Langzeitmotivation fehlt mir dafür.


----------



## Maddog88 (13. November 2022)

Klar ich würde auch lieber Story Games zocken oder andere nice Multiplayer Games, aber mit den BR Games habe ich mir lange Zeit die Lücken gefüllt um zu überbrücken


----------



## Olstyle (13. November 2022)

Hat einer der Anwesenden mal Vampire the Masquerade Swansong ausprobiert? So einen Wertungsspagat hab ich selten gesehen (48% bis 90%).


----------



## Painkiller (14. November 2022)

Maddog88 schrieb:


> Wie sieht´s bei euch aus, werdet ihr Warzone 2 zocken bzw. freut ihr euch drauf oder ist es eher mittlerweile uninteressant?


Ich spiel grundsätzlich keine First-Person Shooter auf der Konsole, aber Warzone 2 würde ich selbst auf dem PC nicht anfassen. Das ist mir zu seicht und stellenweise zu toxisch. Zombie-Mode in Black Ops mochte ich aber immer sehr gerne. War ein netter Fast Food Snack, aber satt gemacht hat es nie so richtig. 

Wenn schon Koop, dann richtig. Soll heißen: Deep Rock Galactic, Borderlands 2+3, Warhammer 40K Darktide, Warhammer Vermintide 2, Payday 2, GTFO, Destiny 2, Squad, Ready or Not, Hell let Lose oder Post Scriptum.


----------



## Maddog88 (16. November 2022)

Und ich wiederum mag die Zombie-Mode Spiele nicht .... so ist das mit den Geschmäckern  
Aber .. ich mag gerne Koop Games, vor allem aber wie damals an einem Gerät (Konsole oder PC) 

- A way Out war ganz witzig gemacht, 
- Diablo entspannt auf der Couch (auf Konsole) macht auch mal zwischendurch Spaß, 
- Koop Modus in Splinter Cell damals, habe ich mir viel besser vorgestellt, war ne kurze Zeit spaßig das wars aber auch schon
- Baldur´s Gate war glaube auch nen Koop? Hab zumindest noch so im Kopf 
- N64 Zeiten: Perfect Dark oder 007 , sehr nice!  

Klar ist es heute so, dass man die Sachen dann online als Koop eher zocken kann, das Feeling von damals ist aber leider nicht mehr vorhanden. Aber dies ist ein anderes Thema 😢


----------



## Cook2211 (16. November 2022)

*Halo Infinite Koop (SX)*

= Bugfestival….


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. November 2022)

Gestern "Destroy All Humans!" (Remake) durchgespielt. Jetzt nochmal für den Zeitvertreib die Kampagne vom CoD MW Remaster daddeln. Und dann endlich Detroit: Become Human und Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice. Wobei dann wahrscheinlich wieder ein anderes Game dazwischen kommt oder ich wieder einen Anfall von War Thunder, World of Warships oder SWTOR bekomme


----------



## Olstyle (21. November 2022)

Judgement nähert sich dem Ende. Für den Urlaub diese Woche hab ich mal wieder 1€ in den Gamepass investiert, dann geht es wahrscheinlich mit APT: Requiem weiter.


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. November 2022)

GoW - Ragnarök

Gameplay so lala, dafür reißt es das Pacing der Story, Atmosphäre und insbesondere die epische Musik raus.


----------



## Maddog88 (21. November 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Gestern "Destroy All Humans!" (Remake) durchgespielt. Jetzt nochmal für den Zeitvertreib die Kampagne vom CoD MW Remaster daddeln. Und dann endlich Detroit: Become Human und Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice. Wobei dann wahrscheinlich wieder ein anderes Game dazwischen kommt oder ich wieder einen Anfall von War Thunder, World of Warships oder SWTOR bekomme


Detroit kann ich nur empfehlen, wenn man auf solche Games wie Heavy Rain, Fahrenheit, Last of Us , Beyond 2 souls  etc. steht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. November 2022)

@Maddog88 jau, hatte das Spiel auch schon mal etwa zur Hälfte durchgespielt. Aber dann kam ein neuer WQHD-Monitor und das Game lief nicht mehr so flüssig, wie ich wollte. Seit långerem ist die GraKa auch aufgerüstet, hatte das Spiel aber zwischenzeitlich etwas aus den Augen verloren.


----------



## Painkiller (22. November 2022)

Im Moment spiel ich Everspace auf der Switch. War für 11€ im Sale. Ich brauch jetzt aber einen Pro-Controller, denn mit den Joy-Cons bricht man sich ja die Daumen bei dem Game.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. November 2022)

Ich klebe seit mittlerweile 140 h an *CoD MW2.* Headquarters, Hardpoint, Kill Confirmed, Team Deathmatch…für mich Suchtgefahr-Modi 

Zwischendurch mal zur Abwechslung noch ein wenig (oder ganz wenig) *Plague Tale Requiem*.


----------



## Tony103 (22. November 2022)

Gerade Uncharted 4 aus der Legacy of Thieves Collection am PC durchgespielt.
Etwa 16 Stunden durchgehend gute Unterhaltung. Grafisch ein sehr schönes Spiel und technisch einwandfrei, die Qualität bekommt man nur selten serviert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolk (22. November 2022)

Ich kann mich gerade gar nicht entscheiden, was ich als nächstes zocken soll. Als Lückenbüßer versuche ich die letzte Errungenschaft von Vermintide 2 zu erspielen, bevor Darktide erscheint. Skittergate auf Legend. Gegen den letzten Boss habe ich aber noch kein rechtes Rezept gefunden.


----------



## Maddog88 (22. November 2022)

Tony103 schrieb:


> Gerade Uncharted 4 aus der Legacy of Thieves Collection am PC durchgespielt.
> Etwa 16 Stunden durchgehend gute Unterhaltung. Grafisch ein sehr schönes Spiel und technisch einwandfrei, die Qualität bekommt man nur selten serviert.
> 
> 
> ...


Das sieht echt sehr schön aus, sollte ich mir dann auch mal irgendwann vornehmen den 4. teil endlich zu zocken


----------



## Olstyle (22. November 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Judgement nähert sich dem Ende.


Gerade mit 50 Stunden auf der Uhr beendet. 
Gameplay mäßig mehr Yakuza als erwartet (eigentlich 1:1 das Brawler Gameplay aus 0-6 mit ein paar Adventure Einlagen dazu), bleibt aber insgesamt etwas ernster. Mit dem Hauptthema hat man sich auch einfach Mal eines der größten Probleme des modernen Japans vorgenommen.
 Tatsächlich gibt es quasi keine Charaktere aus der Hauptserie. Zumindest ein Cameo von Majima oder Daigo hatte ich eigentlich erwartet.
Dafür ist es natürlich bestens geeignet für jeden der die Yakuza Spiele garnicht kennt.
So oder so ist Kamurocho imo immernoch die glaubwürdigste Darstellung einer Großstadt in Spielen, auch wenn es nur ein einziges Viertel aus selbiger simuliert. Man hat das Gefühl Tokyo sei wirklich groß und hoch, einen Eindruck den ich in den Großstädten von in GTA oder Cyberpunk nie hatte.
Insgesamt 8-9/10.


----------



## Painkiller (22. November 2022)

Maddog88 schrieb:


> - Diablo entspannt auf der Couch (auf Konsole) macht auch mal zwischendurch Spaß,


In Diablo hab ich viel zu viele Stunden gesteckt.  Bei Diablo II war´s wirklich wild. Umso trauriger war es, das nach LoD quasi nichts mehr kam. :/ Irgendwann kommt selbst mit einer coolen Gruppe einfach kein Spaß mehr auf. Mal sehen wie es bei Diablo 4 wird. Open World schreit ja gerade förmlich nach Service Game und Inhalten ohne Ende. Bin gespannt was am Ende wirklich dabei rum kommt.


----------



## Olstyle (22. November 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Für den Urlaub diese Woche hab ich mal wieder 1€ in den Gamepass investiert, dann geht es wahrscheinlich mit APT: Requiem weiter.


Gerade die ersten beiden Kapitel abgeschlossen.
Spielerisch hat sich zum ersten Teil wenig getan. Die Grundanlage des wirklich fast machtlosen Schleichers fand ich damals aber schon eine interessante Abwechslung. Mal sehen ob das so bleibt oder ob man plötzlich zig der neuen Messer bereithalten darf.
 Optisch war schon der erste Teil beeindruckend, der Nachfolger legt hier aber nochmal deutlich nach. Einzig die Gesichtsanimationen sind auffällig starr.
Technisch bin ich noch etwas irritiert. Auf UHD@High(außer den Texturen, die sind auf Ultra)  mit DLSS Quality läuft es akzeptabel mit 35-60FPS. Allerdings ist nie so richtig ersichtlich was da eigentlich limitiert. Die CPU zeigt quasi immer nur 2-3% Last, was ja auch bei 16Threads weniger als ein einziger voll ausgelasteter Kern ist, aber die GPU Auslastung fällt zum Teil trotzdem auf 70% ab. 100% GPU Last sehe ich quasi nie.


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. November 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Technisch bin ich noch etwas irritiert. Auf UHD@High(außer den Texturen, die sind auf Ultra)  mit DLSS Quality läuft es akzeptabel mit 35-60FPS. Allerdings ist nie so richtig ersichtlich was da eigentlich limitiert. Die CPU zeigt quasi immer nur 2-3% Last, was ja auch bei 16Threads weniger als ein einziger voll ausgelasteter Kern ist, aber die GPU Auslastung fällt zum Teil trotzdem auf 70% ab. 100% GPU Last sehe ich quasi nie.


Scheint wohl allgemein schlecht optimiert zu sein. Lohnt sich vielleicht noch paar Patches abzuwarten, in der Hoffnung, dass paar Leistungsreserven freigeschaufelt werden können.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (22. November 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> 100% GPU Last sehe ich quasi nie.


Das ist ein CPU-Limit. Unser Technik-Test hat gezeigt, dass die CPU-Anforderungen recht hoch sind.


----------



## Olstyle (22. November 2022)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Das ist ein CPU-Limit. Unser Technik-Test hat gezeigt, dass die CPU-Anforderungen recht hoch sind.


Ich kenne den Test. Die 2-3% angezeigte CPU Auslastung sind halt Teil der Irritation und auch dein Test würde jetzt nicht unbedingt ein CPU-Limit bei Verwendung einer 2080Ti in WQHD+Upsampling postulieren. Vielleicht ist die CPU-Last ber auch nur von der Gamebar komisch wiedergegeben.
Zumindest weiß ich nach dem erneuten Lesen jetzt aber wo das bisweilen aufflackernde Bloom her kommt.  

Im Moment erinnert mich der CPU Hunger sehr an Detroit: Become Human. Da wurde er ja quasi komplett weg gepatched.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Lohnt sich vielleicht noch paar Patches abzuwarten, in der Hoffnung, dass paar Leistungsreserven freigeschaufelt werden können.


Nur musste der Resturlaub halt jetzt weg und das GP Abo hab ich auch nicht immer aktiv.
Ist ja durchaus spielbar, man wird halt nur das Gefühl nicht los dass es noch besser geht.

Nachtrag: Reflex aus verbessert die FPS etwas. Und höhere FPS helfen bei der Engine auf jeden Fall mehr beim Bedienen als weniger vorgerenderte Bilder.


----------



## Veriquitas (28. November 2022)

Die Tage Lost Alpha gespielt will den Garbage verlassen wurde aber zum 4ten mal in Folge von Wildschweinen und Hunden getötet.


----------



## Olstyle (29. November 2022)

*A Plague Tale: Requiem *ist nach knapp 18 Stunden beendet.
So muss ein zweiter Teil sein: Schöner, länger, ausgewogener mit mehr Charakteren, mehr Szenerien und stärkerem Abschluss.
Eine riesen Empfehlung für jeden der den ersten Teil mochte, anders herum werden die die mit dem nicht klar kamen wahrscheinlich auch Teil 2 nicht mögen.
Für mich eine *9/10*.

Technisch ist der CPU-Hunger immernoch nicht ganz einleuchtend, selbst mit Ultra Details kam ich da bei UHD+Quality DLSS nicht raus, aber so schön wie es ist sei dem Spiel der Hardwarehunger verziehen.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. November 2022)

Ich bin bei *Plague Tale Requiem* kurz vor dem Ende.
Grafik, Atmosphäre, Story, Charaktere...all das ist sensationell gut.
Spielerisch allerdings wird man in ein unheimlich enges Korsett gesteckt.

Mal ein paar Dinge:

Fackeln:
Zwar laufen Soldaten häufig mit Fackeln durch die Gegend, der Spieler hingegen kann meistens nirgends eine Fackel an sich nehmen. Das Maximale ist ein Holzstöckchen, das schnell abbrennt. Klar, man will die Rattenabschnitte herausfordernd gestalten, aber gleichzeitig ist es ein gewaltiger Logikfehler und auch Immersionskiller wenn man die naheliegendsten Hilfsmittel nicht nutzen kann.

Pfeile:
Man läuft an prall gefüllten Köchern mit Pfeilen vorbei, nutzen/mitnehmen kann man diese jedoch nicht. Auch nicht die Pfeile, die Gegner auf einen schießen. Für die eigene Armbrust kann man nur eine Art von Pfeil nutzen, und die sind natürlich rar gesät. Mitnehmen kann Amicia aber ohnehin nur 2 Stück...
Und ganz ehrlich: Wenn ich von Soldaten gejagt würde, würde ich mir Pfeile mitnehmen, wenn ich sie finde, und sei es nur, um damit auf Gegner einzustechen. Diese Möglichkeit verwehrt einem das Spiel jedoch, was für mich ebenfalls ein Logikfehler und Immersionskiller ist. Survival bei dem man unzählige nützliche Gegenstände nicht mitnehmen kann, ist irgendwie seltsam.

Brennbares Material:
Um sich vor den lichtempfindlichen Ratten zu schützen, kann man Dinge in Brand stecken. Zum Beispiel Holz. Das geht aber nur mit der Armbrust und einem Brandpfeil. Gleichzeitig kann man in Requiem aber bei weitem nicht alles anzünden, was in der Realität brennen würde. In Requiem ist auch Holz nicht gleich Holz. Die vom Spiel vorgegebenen Holzkisten kann man anstecken, andere hölzerne Gegenstände jedoch nicht. Auch gibt es durchaus ausgewählte Wiesenflächen, die man fröhlich in Brand stechen kann. Andere Pflanzen scheinen jedoch aus Asbest zu bestehen..
Wieder ein Logikfehler und Immersionskiller.
Bei diesen Dingen sind die Entwickler leider in ihrer gewählten Story Prämisse gefangen. Einerseits hat man lichtempfindliche Ratten, andererseits kann man aber nicht alles nutzen, um sich zu schützen, weil das dann die Abschnitte spielerisch zu einfach machen würde. "Hey, du könntest zwar da vorne die Kiste anzünden, und schon wärst du durch, wir möchten aber, dass du den schwereren Weg gehst...." Und genau das wirkt halt immer sehr aufgesetzt.

Künstliche Grenzen:
Teilweise kann man nicht mal ein Blumenbeet betreten. Dass schlauchige Spiele einem natürlich irgendwo Grenzen setzen müssen, ist klar. Aber das geht sicherlich auch eleganter, als es in Requiem größtenteils gelöst ist.

Wenn Requiem nun ein Last Gen oder Cross Gen Spiel wäre, dann würde ich möglicherweise über mehr hinwegsehen. Aber es ist ein Next Gen Spiel. Und davon ist speziell was die Welt und deren Realismus und Glaubwürdigkeit angeht, überhaupt kein Schritt nach vorne geschehen. Die Interaktionsmöglichkeiten mit der Spielwelt sind insgesamt äußerst mangelhaft. Und das ist schade. Hier wäre so viel mehr drin gewesen.

Während der gesamten Spielzeit habe ich mich irgendwie immer extrem eingeschränkt gefühlt, was die spielerischen Möglichkeiten und die Interaktion mit der Spielwelt angeht. Zwar bekommt das Games von mir aufgrund der eingangs genannten Dinge eine saubere *8/10, *gleichzeitig muss ich aber sagen, dass noch eine ganze Ecke mehr drin gewesen wäre, wenn man dem Spieler mehr Freiheiten eingeräumt hätte.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. November 2022)

Das mit den mangelnden Interaktionsmöglichkeiten in der Welt stört mich gerade auch bei Ragnarök. Und ich denke, dass es bei Requiem wahrscheinlich noch begrenzter sein wird. Sowas schmeißt mich leider ständig aus der Immersion.


----------



## Micha0208 (1. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe gerade über 5h in Uncharted 4 aus der Legacy of Thieves Collection am PC versenkt.

Unglaublich gutes Spiel, auch wenn der Spielanfang etwas wirr war. 
Es hat mich aber mit jeder Minute mehr in seinen Bann gezogen. Ist mein erstes Spiel aus der Uncharted-Reihe.
Und es sieht unglaublich gut am 4k-OLED mit HDR aus.

Auch die Welt ist unglaublich atmosphärisch wiedergegeben.
Für mich defenitiv mit das beste, was ich in letzter Zeit gespielt habe.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das mit den mangelnden Interaktionsmöglichkeiten in der Welt stört mich gerade auch bei Ragnarök. Und ich denke, dass es bei Requiem wahrscheinlich noch begrenzter sein wird. Sowas schmeißt mich leider ständig aus der Immersion.


Ja, da hast du recht. Ich habe gerade nochmal bei Ragnarök reingeschaut und da ist es tatsächlich genauso.
Ich meine, man muss sich das mal überlegen: Was Interaktion mit der Spielwelt angeht, bewegen wir uns bei diesen Spielen nach wie vor auf PS3 Niveau. Mit Uncharted 2 kam 2009 DIE Plaupause für moderne 3rd Person Action Adventures. Und was Interaktion angeht, hat sich in 13 Jahren nichts getan. 
Ich hatte die Hoffnung, dass sich in der Current Gen, z.B. durch die schnellen SSDs was das Leveldesign angeht, etwas bewegt. Es scheint aber wohl so zu sein, dass wir auch in den nächsten Jahren auf dem Uncharted 2 Niveau bleiben werden. Und mittlerweile herrscht da bei mir eine gewisse Ermüdung.


----------



## Tony103 (1. Dezember 2022)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> auch wenn der Spielanfang etwas wirr war.


Ja es wäre ganz nett wenn man die Charaktere aus Teil 1-3 kennen würde.. muss aber nicht sein, U4 ist bietet auch so eine in sich geschlossene Handlung. Man könnte sich aber so ein Video vorher ansehen, hinterher geht natürlich auch:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VXPFgIa2lpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rizzard (1. Dezember 2022)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> Unglaublich gutes Spiel, auch wenn der Spielanfang etwas wirr war.
> Es hat mich aber mit jeder Minute mehr in seinen Bann gezogen. Ist mein erstes Spiel aus der Uncharted-Reihe.
> Und es sieht unglaublich gut am 4k-OLED mit HDR aus.


Vorallem wird dich jedes weitere Level noch mehr "flashen", weil sie optisch gefühlt jedes mal einen drauf legen.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Dezember 2022)

Ich hab die Tage *Death Stranding* angefangen, bin mir aber noch unsicher ob ich weiter mache. Die Story Prämisse "du bist ein menschlicher Transporter der nebenbei noch Leitungen verlegt" scheint mir im Spiel immer noch genau so absurd und wenig motivierend wie es in den ersten Beschreibungen klang.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Dezember 2022)

Mittlerweile finde ich Death Stranding richtig gut, muss ich sagen. Es ist allerdings sehr strange und es hat auch so seine Längen.


----------



## GamingX (1. Dezember 2022)

da BF2042 immer langweiliger wird, alles negative aufzuzählen wäre auch reine Zeitverschwendung,

habe ich mir bei Steam für 23,10 Euro FH 4 für den PC gekauft, werde es am Wochenende mal anspielen.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Dezember 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile finde ich Death Stranding richtig gut, muss ich sagen. Es ist allerdings sehr strange und es hat auch so seine Längen.


Wenn es relativ kurz wäre, wäre ich wahrscheinlich motivierter. Aber wenn ich nach ~3 Stunden gerade meine erste Leiter bekomme und howlongtobeat von 40-60h Gesamtzeit redet ist mir das eher zu lang um herauszufinden wo die komische Prämisse hin führt.


----------



## trigger831 (1. Dezember 2022)

Werde mir am Wochenende wohl mal Pathfinder wrath of the righteous enhanced edition anschauen. Hatte ich im Sale inkl. Season 1 Pass für unter 30€ erworben.


----------



## DARPA (1. Dezember 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich hab die Tage *Death Stranding* angefangen, bin mir aber noch unsicher ob ich weiter mache. Die Story Prämisse "du bist ein menschlicher Transporter der nebenbei noch Leitungen verlegt" scheint mir im Spiel immer noch genau so absurd und wenig motivierend wie es in den ersten Beschreibungen klang.


Wenn man in ein GD Gebiet kommt, kann es schon herausfordernd und spannend werden. Aber unterm Strich hat es für mich auch nicht zum durchzocken gereicht.
Ich glaube, dass Game soll sich aber auch anstrengend und langatmig anfühlen, für die Immersion. Hideo hat das auch teilweise bei MGS Teilen versucht, Szenen wo das reine bedienen des Controllers Arbeit bzw Anstrengung bedeuten sollen, um einen in die Szene zu versetzen. So kommt mir das ganze Game DS vor.


----------



## RyzA (3. Dezember 2022)

"Return to Monkey Island" gestern angefangen und 3 Stunden gespielt. Der Zeichenstil ist wirklich gewöhnungsbedürftig, besonders von den Figuren und Gesichtern, aber sonst ganz stimmig.
Heute mit "Torchlight 3" angefangen. Ist zwar nicht perfekt... aber ich mag das Genre einfach.
Dauert ja noch bis "Diablo 4" kommt und PoE ist mir zu kompliziert.

Ich hatte bestimmt schon ein Jahr lang nicht mehr gezockt.


----------



## Veriquitas (4. Dezember 2022)

Heute Doom 64, die Lost Levels hab ich noch nicht alle gespielt. Für mich nach, wie vor, das beste Doom. Geile Level, geiler Soundtrack, die Farbpalette, Waffensprites usw. Hab es schon 2 mal durchgespielt, wer es noch nicht hat und Doom mag, muss es kaufen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cook2211 (5. Dezember 2022)

*Callisto Protocol (Series X)*

Anfangs fand ich das Game echt klasse. Grafik, Atmosphäre und Inszenierung sind absolut erstklassig. Der Performance Modus (60 Fps) funktioniert auch zufriedenstellend..
Gegen Brutalität in Games habe ich grundsätzlich nichts. Jedoch geht Callisto für meinen Geschmack dahingehend manchmal etwas zu weit. Aber das ist natürlich Geschmacksache. Ich denke, weniger wäre mehr gewesen.

Nun zum Knackpunkt:
Wer die Remakes von Resident Evil 2+3 gespielt hat, der weiß haargenau wie Callisto Protocol sich anfühlt. Die Perspektive ist identisch: Spielfigur leicht links versetzt und nur bis zur Hüfte sichtbar. Auch bewegt sich die Spielfigur genauso träge wie man es von Resi kennt. Und das Gunplay ist ebenfalls genauso schwammig.
Am Anfang des Games hat mich das nicht gestört. Genau so wie das fehlende Deckungssystem. Gegen 1-2 Gegner kommt man gut zurecht. Nur bekommt man es später auch mal mit 4-5 Gegnern zu tun. Und spätestens dann wird das Kampfsystem zum Krampf. Die Gegner attackieren fröhlich von hinten - Ausweichen nicht drin. Das Nachladen von Munition dauert ewig - das Wechseln der Waffe aber auch, genau so wie das Verabreichen von Heilung. Und geht die Munition mal zur Neige kann man nicht mal eben neue von toten Gegnern aufsammeln. Nein, denn zum Looten muss man Leichen platt trampeln. Das wohl dämlichste Lootsystem, das mir bisher untergekommen ist. Und unnötig brutal ist es auch.
Zudem tut man sich auch mit dem Schlagstock gegen mehrere Gegner verdammt schwer.

Dann wären da noch die Safepoints, die teils sehr unpraktisch bis ärgerlich verteilt sind.

Somit hat Callisto bei mir verloren. Es macht mir aufgrund des Kampfsystems und der Safepoints nicht mehr allzu viel Spaß. Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich die übrigen rund 6 Stunden noch angehen werde. Aktuell habe ich da keine Lust zu.


----------



## Veriquitas (6. Dezember 2022)

Ex Zodiac​Wollte eigentlich Star Fox auf dem Snes spielen ist aber nicht so gut spielbar wegen Framerate etc. Ex Zodiac ist wie Starfox auf dem Snes nur mit mehr Frames . Typisches Shadow Dithering und Minimal Optik (Fx Chip), ist noch Early Access aber spielt sich selbsterklärend (Blaster,Shield,Boost,Bomb,Lock Missiles), ab der ersten Mission. Das Original auf dem Snes kommt ein anderes mal dran, der geistige Bruder reicht erstmal.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DARPA (6. Dezember 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Martha is Dead*
1st Person Adventure mit paar Psycho Horror Einlagen. Bis jetzt noch recht harmlos, aber die Szenen welche gezeigt werden, sind durchaus explizit. Ausgangspunkt für die Story ist ganz interessant, dazu ne hübsche Grafik.
Bin aktuell etwas kränklich, da kommt so smoothes Gameplay schon ganz gut.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Dezember 2022)

Nachdem sich der Gamepass Euro eh schon für A Plague Tale mehr als gelohnt hatte erforsche ich nun die Optionen die das beigelegte EA Play bietet. 
Das neue NFS: Unbound macht mir definitiv Spaß. Mit den wegspringenden Fußgängern bekomme ich immer Midtown Madness Vibes. Die Steuerung ist, nachdem man im Handling das "Gas+Bremse ergibt immer Drift" raus genommen hat auch anständig.
Und ME: Andromeda wollte ich eigentlich eh immer mal nachholen. Da hab ich mir nach 8 Stunden dann die Delux Edition (Angebot <5€) für dauerhaft gekauft.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Dezember 2022)

*GoW Ragnarök (PS5)*

Die Story, das Writing und insbesondere die Dialoge sind mit das beste, was ich seit langem gesehen habe. Das Spiel hat einen extrem köstlichen Humor und wechselt sich dann immer wieder mit ernsten, nachdenklichen und manchmal auch traurigen Momenten ab. Aber was es durchgehend schafft, und das ist wirklich hohe Kunst: Die Spannung  über 40 Stundenlang zu halten.

Das Gesamtpaket lässt mich daher auch locker über paar Gameplay-Schwächen hinwegsehen.
Es fühlt sich tatsächlich eher so an, als würde man eine hochklassig-geschriebene Serie spielen, wo selbst die Nebendarsteller super geschrieben sind.


----------



## Cook2211 (6. Dezember 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und ME: Andromeda wollte ich eigentlich eh immer mal nachholen. Da hab ich mir nach 8 Stunden dann die Delux Edition (Angebot <5€) für dauerhaft gekauft.


Ich finde es deutlich besser als sein Ruf.


----------



## keinnick (6. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe _S.T.A.L.K.E.R._: _Shadow of Chernobyl_ mal wieder installiert. Mich fasziniert diese Atmosphäre heute wie damals enorm.


----------



## Veriquitas (6. Dezember 2022)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich habe _S.T.A.L.K.E.R._: _Shadow of Chernobyl_ mal wieder installiert. Mich fasziniert diese Atmosphäre heute wie damals enorm.



Dann würde ich auf jeden Fall auch Stalker Lost Alpha spielen.


DARPA schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab es glaub ich schonmal gepostet aber wer kurz Horror will für 10 Minuten, kann das mal ausprobieren. Ist umsonst.









						Stargazing 64 by Warkus
					

Short Cosmic Horror Experience




					warrrkus.itch.io


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Dezember 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Stargazing 64 by Warkus
> 
> 
> Short Cosmic Horror Experience
> ...


Hab mir mal ein let's play dazu gegeben. Kreativ! Hat mich zum Schluss an Majoras Mask erinnert.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Dezember 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich finde es deutlich besser als sein Ruf.


Frostbite ist bei der Darstellung von Mimik definitiv ein Rückschritt zu UE3 gewesen. Zusammen mit den Bugs die in der Demo auch noch jeder live sehen konnte, hat danach kaum noch jemand gefragt wie es als Spiel ist.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (6. Dezember 2022)

Heute mit The Riftbreaker angefangen. Ich fühle mich latent überfordert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dabei habe ich hunderte Stunden Factorio hinter mir und dachte, ich wäre "vorbereitet".


----------



## chill_eule (6. Dezember 2022)

Einfach alles erforschen, kann niemals schaden


----------



## PCGH_Dave (6. Dezember 2022)

Ja, soweit bin ich auch noch mitgekommen, aber ich bin auch so überfordert. Ich brauche noch ne Weile, um das alles zu verstehen.


----------



## Rolk (6. Dezember 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Einfach alles erforschen, kann niemals schaden


Forschungsbaum eins ja. Bei zwei und drei kann man notfalls auch ein paar Lücken lassen.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Dezember 2022)

Äußerst ausgiebige Lobgesänge durch Gargamels Katze (), haben mich dazu gebracht  nochmal *God of War Ragnarök *anzugehen. Und jetzt hat es auch mich richtig gepackt. Von daher habe ich keine Zeit noch viel dazu zu schreiben…muss weiterspielen


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Dezember 2022)

@Cook2211 "Kater"!, wenn ich bitten darf!


----------



## Veriquitas (10. Dezember 2022)

Heute hab ich mal nen bischen Skullmonkeys gespielt ist nen top Jump and Run.

*



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=Pof6aL3qdb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## RyzA (11. Dezember 2022)

Titan Quest (Anniversery Edition)

Ist zwar etwas hölzern und langsam gegen modernere Spiele dieser Art. Aber macht trotzdem Spaß.
Vielleicht hole ich mir später auch noch die Erweiterungen. Aber nicht für 20 Euro pro DLC. Wenn dann im Sale.
Danke nochmal für den Tipp @Nightslaver .


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Titan Quest (Anniversery Edition)
> 
> Ist zwar etwas hölzern und langsam gegen modernere Spiele dieser Art. Aber macht trotzdem Spaß.


Ich finde gerade diese etwas langsamere Gangart am Spiel sehr entspannend und einen Pluspunkt, gegenüber dem damaligen Mitvertreter Diablo 2.

Weit weniger "hecktisch", man hat(te) viel mehr Zeit sich die, für damalige Verhältnisse, wirklich sehr schöne, komplett von Hand erstellte und gestaltete Umgebung anzuschauen.

Aber man sollte sich auch nicht von dem gemäßigten Tempo täuschen lassen, auf höheren SGs ist es trotzdem ordentlich knackig.


----------



## RyzA (11. Dezember 2022)

Das Einzige was mir wirklich negativ aufgefallen ist das man sich bei Gegnern aus der Luft schnell "verklickt".
Also nicht immer gleich richtig fixieren kann bei einer Attacke.
Zum Ende von Akt 1 war so ein fliegender Boss. Ein Wunder das ich den gleich gepackt habe. Hat mich aber auch fast 40 Heiltränke und fast ebenso viele Energietränke gekostet.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (11. Dezember 2022)

Wie witzig, ich habe Titan Quest gestern auch installiert, nachdem es schon so lange auf meinem Pile Of Shame saß und mich das Cover ständig angelächelt hat.
Hab dann zwei Stunden gespielt, aber bisher holt mich das Game leider überhaupt nicht ab.


----------



## Veriquitas (11. Dezember 2022)

Rock'n Roll Racing Mega Drive Version.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Dezember 2022)

Ich fang gleich im Game Pass Warhammer: Darktide an. Bin schon gespannt.


----------



## RyzA (11. Dezember 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Wie witzig, ich habe Titan Quest gestern auch installiert, nachdem es schon so lange auf meinem Pile Of Shame saß und mich das Cover ständig angelächelt hat.
> Hab dann zwei Stunden gespielt, aber bisher holt mich das Game leider überhaupt nicht ab.


Das Gameplay ist nicht jedermanns Sache.  Ist halt noch richtig Oldschool.
Aber so länger ich im Spiel drin bin und bessere Ausrüstung usw bekomme, umso mehr macht es mir Spaß.
Jetzt checke ich das mit den Fähigkeiten auch besser.


----------



## Veriquitas (11. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das Gameplay ist nicht jedermanns Sache. Ist halt noch richtig Oldschool.



Das ist bei guten alten Spielen immer so spätestens nach 20 Minuten fällt es einem nicht mehr auf. Grafik ist das erste was sich beim zocken entwertet.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (11. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das Gameplay ist nicht jedermanns Sache.  Ist halt noch richtig Oldschool.
> Aber so länger ich im Spiel drin bin und bessere Ausrüstung usw bekomme, umso mehr macht es mir Spaß.
> Jetzt checke ich das mit den Fähigkeiten auch besser.


Ich mag oldschool, das ist es nicht.
Mich muss die Atmosphäre eines Spiels packen, ich muss reingezogen werden in die Welt und in die Haut meines Charakters schlüpfen, mal ganz blumig ausgedrückt.
Das klappt bei dem Spiel grad nicht so.

Vielleicht starte ich in der Zukunft nochmal einen neuen Versuch. Dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß in Griechenland!


----------



## RyzA (12. Dezember 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Vielleicht starte ich in der Zukunft nochmal einen neuen Versuch. Dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß in Griechenland!


Danke. Den habe ich.


----------



## Rizzard (12. Dezember 2022)

Zu Ehren des diesjährigen Game Award Gewinners, habe ich gestern einen neuen Durchlauf in Elden Ring begonnen. 
Der letzte Durchlauf ist mindestens 2 Monate her. Ich hatte schon Entzugserscheinungen.^^


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich fang gleich im Game Pass Warhammer: Darktide an. Bin schon gespannt.


Das musste ich jetzt aufgrund des Zustands wieder zur Seite legen. Selten so einen hohen Input Lag gesehen und allgemein eine total träge und behäbige Steuerung. Wenn man vorher noch kurz ne Runde CoD gespielt hat, fällt es sehr extrem auf. Für mich in dem Zustand jedenfalls erstmal nicht spielbar.

Daher habe ich dann doch jetzt mit *A Plague Tale Requiem* angefangen und bin wieder gut gefangen von Atmosphäre, Story und Grafik. Nur die deutsche Synchro nervt irgendwie - insbesondere Hugos Stimme geht mir total auf den Sack!


----------



## Olstyle (12. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Nur die deutsche Synchro nervt irgendwie - insbesondere Hugos Stimme geht mir total auf den Sack!


Mal auf Englisch versuchen? Ich hab ehrlich gesagt garkeine Ahnung wie die deutschen Stimmen klingen, hatte es direkt auf Englisch.


----------



## kero81 (12. Dezember 2022)

Aktuell Chained Echoes! Flashbacks Alter, Flashbacks!


----------



## Rolk (17. Dezember 2022)

New Tales from the Borderlands. Ich bin jetzt mit Episode 3 von 5 durch. So richtig zündet das Spiel bei mir nicht. Es gibt Lichtblicke, aber die Charaktere sind eher nervig, insbesondere die gefühlt wichtigste Figur. Die Story ist auch nur so lala und irgendwie planlos. Tales from the Borderlands von Telltale war besser. Wartet besser, bis es für einen 5er im sale ist.


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Dezember 2022)

A Plague Tale Requiem gerade beendet. Puuh, was für ein Finale! Ganz schön hart und unerwartet.
Ansonsten punktete das Game wie erwartet bei mir mit Atmosphäre, Story und Grafik. Wobei ich die Grafik, bis auf paar Schauplätze, jetzt auch nicht soo toll empfand. Am meisten hat mich die Musik gepackt. Manche Momente gaben schon Gänsehaut. Mit dem Gameplay dieses Spiels kann ich mich nach wie vor nicht anfreunden. 

Bin mal gespannt, ob und wie sie die Reihe weiterführen werden. Mit dem Prolog gab es dazu jedenfalls definitiv viel Potential 

Bei mir geht es weiter mit Beschäftigungstherapie 2.0 aka AC Valhalla^^

Und Days Gone wurde auch auf Steam runtergeladen. Da bin ich ganz besonders auf die verbesserten Texturen, im Vergleich zur PS4 Version, und den Mods gespannt.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Dezember 2022)

Mich packt immer noch das so sehr verschmähte Mass Effect Andromeda. Ja die Gesichter sind wie in Stein gemeißelt, aber der Rest ist schick, spannend und abwechslungsreich.
Zudem gab es im Epic-Sale FF7 endlich relativ bezahlbar. Das hab ich nur zum antesten kurz angeworfen und war erstmal positiv von der Performance überrascht. Das hab ich bei SE schon schlimmer erlebt. Alles hoch (wirklich viele Optionen gibt es nicht)  in UHD mit 60 FPS Target läuft einfach.


----------



## soulstyle (19. Dezember 2022)

Bin gerade mit GW 2 zugange, ich liebe solche Spiele.


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Dezember 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Bin gerade mit GW 2 zugange, ich liebe solche Spiele.


Wofür steht GW? Guildwars?


----------



## soulstyle (19. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wofür steht GW? Guildwars?


Yes sir


----------



## Tony103 (19. Dezember 2022)

Bei Epic gibt es bis zu 15 Geld Rabatt an der Kasse, auch für neue Spiele.
Also The Callisto Protocol geholt..
Gefällt mir ganz gut. Dead Space? ja klar, aber auch was von DOOM 3 irgendwie vong Atmosphäre her.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Dezember 2022)

Tony103 schrieb:


> Bei Epic gibt es bis zu 15 Geld Rabatt an der Kasse, auch für neue Spiele.
> Also The Callisto Protocol geholt..
> Gefällt mir ganz gut. Dead Space? ja klar, aber auch was von DOOM 3 irgendwie vong Atmosphäre her.
> 
> ...


Wie ist die Performance mittlerweile? Hat ja ziemlich gekränkelt am Anfang.


----------



## Tony103 (19. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wie ist die Performance mittlerweile? Hat ja ziemlich gekränkelt am Anfang.


Ich habs erst seit dem Patsch 1.08
Es ist auf jeden Fall gut spielbar. Ganz aus der Welt sind die Performance Probleme wohl nicht, ich habe aber nur leichte FPS Drops, die nicht weiter störend sind. 
Spiele in UHD, Ultra Preset, Raytracing, FSR mittel mit 60 FPS Lock.


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Dezember 2022)

Tony103 schrieb:


> Ich habs erst seit dem Patsch 1.08
> Es ist auf jeden Fall gut spielbar. Ganz aus der Welt sind die Performance Probleme wohl nicht, ich habe aber nur leichte FPS Drops, die nicht weiter störend sind.
> Spiele in UHD, Ultra Preset, Raytracing, FSR mittel mit 60 FPS Lock.


Ok, hört sich doch eigentlich gut an. Überlege auch gerade für 45€ auf Epic zuzugreifen. Du hattest auch eine 4090 glaube ich?


----------



## Tony103 (19. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> 4090


4080 + 5800x3d


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Dezember 2022)

Tony103 schrieb:


> 4080 + 5800x3d


Okay, meine CPU ist etwas schwächer. Aber dafür wird es dann wohl meine GPU ausbügeln müssen 

Und konstant 60-90fps reichen bei so ner Art Game dicke!


----------



## Tony103 (19. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Und konstant 60-90fps reichen bei so ner Art Game dicke!


Ich habe Raytracing mal abgeschaltet weil bringt visuell nicht viel, sieht stellenweise sogar schlechter aus.
Krieselige Relektionen und Schatten z.B. (rechts)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FSR auf Qualität geändert, 60 FPS beibehalten. Jetzt läuft es *sehr* stabil ohne FPS Drops bei nur ca 50% GPU last.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (19. Dezember 2022)

"Titan Quest -  Annivery Edition" hat mich momentan voll gepackt.
Akte 1-3 habe ich durch. Akt 4 "Immortal Throne" gerade angefangen.
Und die 3 DCLs werde ich mir wahrscheinlich auch noch holen.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Dezember 2022)

*God of War Ragnarök (PS5)*

Sony hat bei dieser Art von Games im Laufe der Jahre ein wahnsinnig hohes Produktionsniveau erreicht. So auch bei Ragnarök. Story, Action, Grafik, Atmosphäre...alles grandios umgesetzt. Dazu krachender Sound der perfekt von Dualsense Effekten unterlegt wird, was gerade die Kämpfe sehr immersiv und spürbar werden lässt.

Minuspunkte:
Wie so viele 3rd Person Action Adventures ist das Game größtenteils extrem schlauchig und lässt einen immer nur an bestimmten Stellen klettern oder springen, was für mich wiederum mittlerweile ein echter Immersionskiller ist.
Darüber hinaus hatte ich, wie schon beim Vorgänger, das "Problem", dass ich mich nicht für die Nebenaufgaben erwärmen konnte. Wenn ich mich durch die einzelnen Abschnitte geschnetzelt hatte, dann war ich Prinzip froh, diese hinter mir, und mich der teils sehr hartnäckigen Gegner entledigt zu haben.  Ich hatte dann keine Motivation mehr mich in anderen Gegenden des Levels schon wieder diesen Gegnern zu stellen, um zu erkunden. Deswegen habe ich größtenteils nur die Mainstory gespielt.

Insgesamt ist GoW Ragnarök aber ein großartiges Game, das mir viel Spaß gemacht hat.

*9,5/10*

Mal sehen womit ich jetzt weitermache. Ich hätte nochmal Lust auf eine weihnachtliche Runde *Miles Morales*. Dann wartet der aufpolierte *Witcher* auf mich. Im Sale hatte ich kürzlich *Ghostwire Tokyo *erstanden. Außerdem sind da noch DLCs von *Sniper Elite 5* und *AC Valhalla*. Nicht zu vergessen* Callisto Protocol.* Die PS5 SSDs sind prall gefüllt


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe jetzt Days Gone am PC angefangen und bin hellauf begeistert!

Da es schon einige Jahre her ist, als ich das Game damals zum Release auf der PS4 gespielt habe, erscheint es mir gerade wie neu! Das liegt aber auch daran, dass ich es jetzt in 5k mit Framelock 90fps spiele und es ist optisch einfach eine Wucht. Die Openworld erstrahlt, aufgrund verbesserter Texturen und großer Detailschärfe, gerade in völlig neuem Glanz! Daneben spiele ich noch AC Valhalla und es sieht echt bescheiden dagegen aus.
Ich wundere mich auch, dass es kein Raytracing hat, denn die Beleuchtung und Reflektionen sehen wirklich super aus.

Soviel zur Optik. 

Das Game packt mich aber auch inhaltlich sehr. Ich mag das nordamerikanische Natur-Setting, Deacon, sein Bike, die Bromance mit Boozer, die Horden, Gunplay und auch sonst das ganze Gameplay. Einfach unfassbar, dass so eine geile IP fallen gelassen wird!

Sony bitte gib uns einen 2. Teil!

PS @blautemple @Cook2211 @Blackout27 ,
Mir ist unser Gespräch über die Verfilmung eingefallen. Hier nochmal der Link dazu: 








						Days Gone: Verfilmung in Arbeit – „eine Liebesballade an Motorradfilme“
					

Nachdem "Uncharted" Anfang des Jahres die Kinos eroberte, ist als Nächstes "Days Gone" dran. Darüber berichtete heute das Filmmagazin Deadline. Wer die Rolle des Protagonisten übernehmen wird…




					www.play3.de
				



Drehbuchautor steht sogar auch schon fest.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Dezember 2022)

*Ghostwire Tokyo (PS5)*

Die mystische Story unterhält und die düstere Atmosphäre kommt gut rüber.
Die Grafik ist allerdings eher mittelmäßig. Da hat man schon schönere offene Welten besucht. Dafür gibt es aber einen sehr gelungenen Dualsense Support inklusive Nutzung der adaptiven Trigger, was Spielspaß und Immersion schon etwas steigert.
Schaut man sich die Map an, denkt man unweigerlich „Ubisoft, seid ihr es?“ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt also einiges an Openworld Beschäftigungstherapie. Aaaaaber: Anders als bei den heute üblichen 100h Brocken ist die Mainstory von Ghostwire gerade mal 10h lang, und bisher, nach 3h, sind die verschiedenen Aufgaben schon unterhaltsam . Von daher bin ich guter Dinge, dass mir das Game auch weiterhin Spaß machen wird, ohne zu sehr in Openworld Arbeit auszuarten.
Bisher hat sich der Sale-Kauf jedenfalls gelohnt.



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Einfach unfassbar, dass so eine geile IP fallen gelassen wird!


Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass dahingehend das letzte Wort noch nicht gesprochen ist.
Ich denke, Sony wird Teil 2 irgendwann als Überraschung aus dem Hut zaubern.


----------



## Rolk (22. Dezember 2022)

Gladiator Guild Manager 

Ein nettes kleines Taktikspiel für Zwischendurch. Man verwaltet eine kleine Gladiatorengruppe und rüstet sie aus. Vor den Kämpfen wählt man seine Teilnehmer aus, legt Positionen und Prioritätenliste fest und sieht dann in Echtzeit zu, ob sein Plan aufgeht. Alles recht simpel gehalten, aber Suchtpotential für ein paar Abende hat es.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Dezember 2022)

So, *Ghostwire Tokyo* habe ich durch. Meine Bewertung des Spiels ist allerdings zweigeteilt:

1.) Openworld Füllstoff

Die Spielumgebung von GT ist flächenmäßig überschaubar. Kein Vergleich zu jüngsten Ubisoft Games. Und dennoch ist sie so dermaßen vollgestopft mit Openworld Füllstoff, dass es echt nicht mehr feierlich ist.
Man kann z.B. Seelen retten. In der Welt findet man schimmernde Objekt, aus denen man die Seelen absorbieren kann (Das Absorbieren dauert ein paar Sekunden). Diese werden dann in Slots gespeichert, die jedoch limitiert sind. Zunächst sind es 10, später kann man sie aber etwas erweitern. Die Seelen lassen sich dann in Telefonzellen ( ) gegen Geld und XP eintauschen. So weit so gut. Nur gibt es in der Welt hunderte dieser schimmernden Objekte. Man könnte sich stundenlang dranhalten mit Absorbieren>Eintauschen, absorbieren>eintauschen.... Alle Seelen im Spiel zu absorbieren artet entsprechend in eine ewige und langweilige Plackerei aus.

Dann gibt es verhexte Bäume, die die Umgebung korrumpieren. Tritt man auf eine solche Fläche, verliert man Energie. Man kann diese Flächen allerdings freispielen. Heißt Gegner rundherum erledigen, dann an dem Baum einen Punkt treffen. Auch davon gibt in der Spielwelt unzählige Spots.

Es gibt noch einige mehr dieser Beschäftigungstherapien.

Nicht zu vergessen rund drei Dutzend Schreine, die man zwingend freispielen muss, um das Spiel durchspielen zu können.

Kurzum: Viel zu viel Füllstoff in einer ansonsten eher kompakten Openworld

*1/10*


2.) Story und Gameplay

Konzentriert man sich auf Story und Nebenmission, ohne allzu viel Füllstoff zu erledigen, dann ist GT äußerst unterhaltsam.
Die Story ist spannend, der Twist interessant. Das Kampfsystem geht gut von der Hand, und fühlt sich dank hervorragendem Dualsense Support inkl. adaptiven Triggern auch klasse an.
Die Nebenmissionen machen ebenfalls Spaß.

Für Story und Gameplay gibt es von mir *8/10

-------*

Ich habe mich beim Durchspielen vornehmlich an Story und Nebenmissionen gehalten, habe aber auch etwas Füllstoff mitgenommen. So kam ich dann auf 12 unterhaltsame Stunden.

Gesamt würde ich dem Game dann eine* 7/10 *geben.
Ghostwire Tokyo ist es durchaus wert gespielt zu werden. Es ist allerdings schade, dass sich die Entwickler so dermaßen in Openworld Einerlei ergehen. Hier wäre weniger definitiv mehr gewesen. Glücklicherweise ist der Openworld Schnickschnack jedoch größtenteils optional, sodass man sich nicht allzu sehr darum kümmern muss, wenn man nicht möchte. Insgesamt geht GT für mich als Sale Kauf jedenfalls absolut in Ordnung.


----------



## chill_eule (25. Dezember 2022)

Hab grad die erste Kampagne von "*Age of Empires IV*" abgeschlossen und bin hellauf begeistert 

Als Age-Veteran der ersten Stunde fühlt man sich sofort wieder _zuhause_ und _heimisch_.

Die *Grafik* ist eher zweckmäßig und anscheinend auf maximale Kompatibilität getrimmt.
Eine Augenweide ist AoE IV definitiv nicht, aber auch weit entfernt vom Pixelbrei, den so viele indiegames fabrizieren.

Da das game aber genau deshalb auch problemlos auf meiner alten Dame, der RX580, in WQHD läuft gebe ich ganz _eigennützig_ *7/10 Punkten für die Grafik*. 

Die *sound*kulisse ist grandios.
Nicht nur gibt es einen sehr dezenten, aber immer passenden soundtrack, nein: die ingame sounds machen das Spiel _lebendig_.
Man hört nicht nur die typischen soundeffekte wie Waffen und Geräusche von Bau, sondern man hört auch viele "Schlachtgeräusche", vornehmlich das Schreien von Befehlen, die die Immersion immens verstärken.

*Sound deshalb für mich 9/10.*

Am beeindruckendsten ist aber die Inszenierung.
Die Entwickler haben es quasi geschafft eine _spielbare_ Geschichtsstunde zu erschaffen.
Die Zwischensequenzen sind grandios dank der Mischung von echten Aufnahmen und CGI Elementen, untermalt von einer sehr angenehmen Erzählerstimme. Darüber hinaus gibt es nach jeder Mission weitere Videos oder Schnipsel in Textform, die einen in die _Geschichte_ hinein ziehen. Während der Kampange der Normannen im Mittelalter erfährt man so neben wirklich interessante Details über Burgen, Armbrüste, Triboke und viel mehr.
Dabei wird nicht einfach trocken erzählt, sondern die Videos zeigen angewandte Archäologie.

Und was kann man noch schnell zum gameplay sagen?

Age of Empires @ it's best 
Wirtschaft, Forschung, Einheitenproduktion, Aufklärung, UI... Quasi Alles wie man es seit 20 Jahren kennt und trotzdem hervorragend an die Moderne angepasst.

Für *Story/Erzählweise* und *Gameplay* gibt es daher klare *10/10 Punkte*.


Da ich bisher nur eine Kampagne gezockt habe und mir noch 3 fehlen + diverse "historische Schlachten" oder auch mal ein Gefecht, wage ich noch kein abschließendes Urteil (und behalte mir auch Änderungen vor ^^)

Was ich aber sagen kann:
Als AoE Fan der ersten Stunde, aber auch als RTS Fan im allgemeinen, haben sich die 24€ im sale am 24.12. allein schon für die erste Kampagne gelohnt und für mich wären wahrscheinlich die meisten DLCs/Addons Pflichtkäufe in Zukunft 

PS:
Kampagne Nummer 2 heißt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss das denn sein?


----------



## Veriquitas (28. Dezember 2022)

Da ich jetzt noch Zeit hab zu zocken, Warhammer 40.000 Space Marine. Welches ich damals zu Release gekauft habe, aber nie ganz zu ende gespielt. Ein Third Person Action Hack and Slash Game mit Third Person Shooter Einlagen. Der name ist Programm man schlüpft in die Rolle eines Ultramarine Captains, der mit seiner Gefolgschaft auf den Hilferuf von Cadianern reagiert und dort landet.

Der Planet wird von Orks angegriffen welche typischerweise in Massen über den Planeten herfallen, das Ziel ist es sich Waffen des Planeten, unter den Nagel zu reißen, in dem Fall ein Titan.

Space Marine spielt sich sehr linear man läuft mit Nahkampfwaffe, Fernkampfwaffe und Granaten durch die Gegend um Orks abzumetzeln. Massenkämpfe in Schützengräben mit Schusseinlagen. Es reicht nicht nur im Nahkampf die Gegner auseinder zu nehmen, aus der Ferne, schießen Orks mit verschiedenen Waffen zb. auch Raketenwerfern. Man muss immer abwiegen was jetzt primär angegriffen wird.

Die Nahkampfkombos sind simpel zb. Schlag (B),Schlag(B),Betäuben(Y) oder Schlag (B), Betäuben (Y), die erste Kombo wäre ein Schulterstoß mit Betäubung, die zweite Combo ein Triff der betäubt. Man muss im Nahkampf abschätzen welche Combolänge mit Betäubung zeitlich passt, ohne selber angegriffen zu werden. Combos ohne Betäubung sind auch möglich, man sollte aber alles timen um nicht ins Gras zu beißen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Betäubte Gegner kann man finishen mit (B) und dann füllt sich die Lebenleiste um einen bestimmten Betrag wieder auf (wie in Doom 2016). Bevor die Lebensleiste runtergeht, hat man noch die Schildleiste die sich wieder auflädt nach einer bestimmten Zeitspanne, nachdem man nicht mehr angegriffen wurde. Man kann auch ausweichen mit einer Rolle, die aber sehr langsam ist. Nach einer gewissen Zeit, kann man einem Modus aktivieren, der mehr Schaden verursacht und Lebensenergie auflädt, bist dieser zeitlich versiegt.

Es gibt verschiedene Nahkampf- und Schusswaffen die originalgetreu gestaltet sind, wie der Bolter. So wie man die 40.000 Waffen kennt, ist alles für verschiedene Zwecke dabei. Versteckte Waffen oder Upgrades gibt es nicht, es sind Schlauchlevels die auf reinen Kampf ausgelegt sind. Wenig abseits sind ab und an, Audiologs hinterlegt oder Munitionskisten, von versteckt kann man aber hier nicht reden.

Nach Kämpfen wird die Geschichte hauptsächlich von Cutscenes getragen, welche ok inszeniert sind. Es ist halt 40.000 alles sehr ernst gestaltet. Und die Space Marines sind die Übermacker, das hört man auch in dem Spiel, da das Wort " Space Marine " innerhalb des Spie,l das meist vertonte Wort ist (gefühlt 10.000 mal wird es erwähnt). Ist aber meiner Meinung nach als Stilmittel, in Verbindung mit dem Titel  sehr passend.

Kein Titel mit tiefgreifender Komplexität sondern lineare Action mit gut gestalteten 40.000 3D Models und akkuraten Waffen, Abzeichen und alles was man aus Warhammer kennt. Wenn das Gameplay weiter ausgearbeitet wird ohne unsinnige Komplexität könnte das ein richtig guter Titel werden. Space Marine ist ein mittelmässig bis gutes Spiel, da es an vielen Stellen leider zu linear ist. Etwas mehr komplexität ohne die Einfachheit des Gameplays zu zerstören, könnte Teil 2 zu einem richtig guten Spieletitel verhelfen.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A_HljUo8Jjk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uEIHmvi8wok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Dezember 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Da ich jetzt noch Zeit hab zu zocken, Warhammer 40.000 Space Marine. Welches ich damals zu Release gekauft habe, aber nie ganz zu ende gespielt. Ein Third Person Action Hack and Slash Game mit Third Person Shooter Einlagen. Der name ist Programm man schlüpft in die Rolle eines Ultramarine Captains, der mit seiner Gefolgschaft auf den Hilferuf von Cadianern reagiert und dort landet.
> 
> Der Planet wird von Orks angegriffen welche typischerweise in Massen über den Planeten herfallen, das Ziel ist es sich Waffen des Planeten, unter den Nagel zu reißen, in dem Fall ein Titan.
> 
> ...


Hab das Game damals richtig gefeiert und freue mich auch schon richtig auf den 2. Teil. 

Ich mag aber auch diese brutale und testosterongefüllte Warhammer 40k Dystopie^^


----------



## Veriquitas (28. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hab das Game damals richtig gefeiert und freue mich auch schon richtig auf den 2. Teil.
> 
> Ich mag aber auch diese brutale und testosterongefüllte Warhammer 40k Dystopie^^



Ich hoffe halt das sie es ausarbeiten, von der Stimmng her passt alles. Das Cinematic hätte man praktisch nicht besser machen können von der Atmosphäre. Bei Warhammer Spielen weiß man nie woran man ist, kann halt auch ne Lizens Gurke sein. 

Es gibt auf jeden Fall gute und schlechte Warhammer Spiele. Manchen Entwickler denken aber der Hintergrund Warhammer, reicht allein für ein gutes Spiel.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Dezember 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich hoffe halt das sie es ausarbeiten, von der Stimmng her passt alles. Das Cinematic hätte man praktisch nicht besser machen können von der Atmosphäre. Bei Warhammer Spielen weiß man nie woran man ist, kann halt auch ne Lizens Gurke sein.
> 
> Es gibt auf jeden Fall gute und schlechte Warhammer Spiele. Manchen Entwickler denken aber der Hintergrund Warhammer, reicht allein für ein gutes Spiel.


Stimmt. Aber in Anbetracht, dass der 1. Teil gut war und die ersten Trailer wirklich gut wirken, bin ich jetzt erstmal optimistisch, was Space Marine 2 angeht.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (28. Dezember 2022)

Da ich es überraschend zu Weihnachten bekommen habe:

God of War

Habs vor ein paar Jahren auf der PS4 gespielt, jetzt wirds Zeit für die PC-Version.
Mal sehen, ob ich diesmal alle Valkyries schaffe


----------



## DARPA (31. Dezember 2022)

*The Entropy Centre*

Ein Game ähnlich wie Portal (lege Würfel auf Schalter um Türen zu öffnen). Nur schiesst unsere Knarre keine Portale, sondern kann Gegenstände rückwärts in der Zeit bewegen. Also z.B. trägt man einen Würfel von A nach B, legt ihn ab und wenn man dann draufschiesst bewegt sich der Würfel wieder zurück auf Position A (auf dem Weg wie man ihn vorher getragen hat und man kann an jeder Stelle pausieren).
Ist durch dieses Prinzip schon anspruchsvoller als Portal. Man muss den Lösungsweg im Grunde rückwärts planen. Nachdem ich am Anfang erstmal den Knoten in meinem Gehirn gelöst hatte, bin ich gut reingekommen. Bin noch am Anfang, erst ein paar Rätsel gemacht. Kann mir aber jetzt schon vorstellen, dass da noch krasse Räume kommen können.
Leveldesign und Atmosphäre erinnern stark an Portal 2. Wir wachen auf, alles verlassen, verwildert und runtergekommen.

Außerdem *Uncharted 4*
Ja was soll ich schreiben, kannte noch den 2. Teil von der Playsie und wurde nicht enttäuscht. Taugt mir sehr.


----------



## AzRa-eL (31. Dezember 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob ich diesmal alle Valkyries schaffe


Die Walküren sind wirklich Hardcore. Hab die letzte nicht mal im Easymode besiegen können. Dagegen sind selbst Soulsborne Bosse peanuts


----------



## SpoonRest_D (31. Dezember 2022)

Alle Teile von CoD ... bin gerade bei Teil 7 BO von 2010 .... 13 Teile kommen noch.


----------



## Cook2211 (31. Dezember 2022)

*Returnal (PS5)*

Rogue Like ist eigentlich echt nicht mein Ding. Durch die hervorragende Spielbarkeit, dem gelungenen Gunplay inkl. Dualsense und nicht zuletzt Grafik und Atmosphäre macht mir Returnal jedoch verdammt viel Spaß. Auch wenn ich schon 1000 Tode gestorben bin.
Ich hoffe, dass ich es jetzt so langsam mal schaffe, den ersten Boss zu erledigen 

PS:

Na bitte. Nach 11h den ersten Boss geknackt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Januar 2023)

Immernoch *AC Valhalla. *
75 Std auf der Uhr und noch kein Ende in Sicht. Dabei lass ich sogar noch viel aus und komplettiere nicht alle Gebiete. Das Game ist einfach nur ein übertriebenes Umfangsmonster.
Wird aber langsam echt zäh. Die Hälfte der Map hätte mMn sogar vollkommen ausgereicht.
Nach beendigter Arbeit, belohne ich mich jedoch mit dem schön knackig kurzen Callisto Protocoll^^

Edit: Was sich bei Valhalla jetzt im Nachhinein doch als riesiger Pluspunkt herausgestellt hat, ist die Schönheit der OpenWorld. Zunächst kam mir Eng(la)land etwas trist vor, aber je weiter man in der Map rumgereist ist, entwickelt diese wunderschöne Landschaft mit dem stets herbstlich wirkenden Look eine sehr schöne Ästhetik und Atmosphäre.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (2. Januar 2023)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Die Walküren sind wirklich Hardcore. Hab die letzte nicht mal im Easymode besiegen können. Dagegen sind selbst Soulsborne Bosse peanuts


Ich hab nach der dritten oder vierten kapituliert, die habe ich überhaupt nicht gebacken bekommen.
Das ist auch einer der Gründe, weshalb ich die PC-Version mit (Achtung: Sakrileg) Maus und Tastatur spiele. Bessere Kamerakontrolle, einfacheres Zielen mit der Axt und Kombos, die man auf eine Taste legen kann, machen die Kämpfe imo etwas einfacher.


----------



## Tony103 (2. Januar 2023)

2. Anlauf Elden Ring.
Hätten schon so ne Startquestreiehe machen können, wo man an die Hand genommen wird und bisschen die Welt erklärt bekommt. Nahja, mit etwas Hilfe von Youtube ist mir der Start ins Spiel gelungen und ich habe nach etwa 18 Stunden immer noch Spaß.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (2. Januar 2023)

Ich habe gestern mal Vampires Dawn 3 anspielen wollen, nur mal kurz reingucken und so. Sind dann gleich fünf Stunden am Stück geworden  

Ich weiß ja nicht, ob hier noch so alte Hasen wie ich sitzen, die Teil 1 damals von der Bravo Screen Fun gespielt haben. Ich bin jedenfalls seitdem Fan der Reihe, habe Teil 3 aber wegen des Zustands bisher nicht gekauft (es war schon spielbar, aber Marlex hatte noch viel zu tun, laut eigener Aussage). Inzwischen gibt es eine "Special Edition", quasi ein Fan-Patch, der genau die Fehler bereinigt, welche mich zuvor von einem Kauf abgehalten haben.

Das Spiel ist bis zum 05.01.23 noch im Angebot für 5,99 Euro, da kann man echt nicht meckern.








						Save 60% on Vampires Dawn 3 - The Crimson Realm on Steam
					

Vampires Dawn 3 is a 2D retro pixel RPG full of vampires, blood and tragic moments! Follow Asgar Serrans bloody path through a world in which humankind only has the sacred crusade to prevent extinction.




					store.steampowered.com
				



Und hier geht es zum Update:








						Vampires Dawn 3 - Special Edition :: Vampires Dawn 3 General Discussions
					

Vampires Dawn 3 - Special Edition Ich freue mich, eine kleine Weihnachtsüberraschung präsentieren zu können. Die Special Edition für Vampires Dawn 3 kann als inoffizieller Patch mit einigen Neuerungen angesehen werden, der hauptsächlich darauf abzielt, die verbleibenden Fehler im Grundspiel zu...




					steamcommunity.com


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Januar 2023)

Bravo Screen Fan... das hab ich locker 20 Jahre nicht mehr gehört^^


----------



## PCGH_Dave (2. Januar 2023)

(Quelle)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (Gestern um 15:42)

Harvest Festival 

Kurzes Horrorspiel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (Gestern um 15:43)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Harvest Festival
> 
> Kurzes Horrorspiel.
> 
> ...


Sieht schon gruselig aus


----------



## Veriquitas (Gestern um 15:48)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Sieht schon gruselig aus



Der Schein trügt.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (Gestern um 15:54)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Der Schein trügt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hier, das ist richtig gruselig:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DYvj4wjqT6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hat mir gestern ein Kumpel empfohlen. Ist zwar ein P.T.-Klon wie Visage aber  auf hohem Niveau und sehr creepy.
Setting ist halt auch exotisch, weil es auf einer wahren Geschichte in der Türkei basiert. Du spielst quasi einen türkischen Geistlichen, der das Haus spirituell von einem Poltergeist reinigen soll.


----------



## Veriquitas (Gestern um 16:01)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hat mir gestern ein Kumpel empfohlen. Ist zwar ein P.T.-Klon wie Visage aber auf hohem Niveau.



Ja nach Silent Hills cancel, gab es ja einige die sowas gemacht haben. Finde aber Silent Hill aus der Third Person Perspektive besser, hab vor kurzen sogar nochma Silent Hilll 1 ein wenig gespielt, das ist heute immer nocht gut spielbar, finde ich.


----------



## Veriquitas (Heute um 12:05)

Starcraft 2 Wings of Liberty Kampagne​Immer noch mit Warcraft 3 das beste Strategiespiel und eines der besten Spiele der Welt. Guter Multiplayer, gute Kampagne, natürliche alle 3 Episoden + Nova Missions, top Editor. Einfach jeden Cent Wert, kenne kein Game welches ein so gutes Preis Leistungs Verhältnis hatte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

